# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Abril 2012. El mes de pandoro +



## FranR (1 Abr 2012)

Miaaaaa la aperturaaaaaa


El jueves para diversas proyecciones de precios me indica jornada digamos "movidita"

En cuanto a niveles, como ya les comenté mi sistema no empieza a soltar datos medio fiables hasta pasadas varias sesiones de trimestre. En ese momento podremos dar la proyección trimestral y los datos intradía.

De momento tras tocar los 78xx espero un cierto rebote, al menos hasta los >8350.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Abr 2012)

Pole, al fin


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2012)

OMG!!! Mami este mes estoy en portada!!!! 

No me deja abrir el desplegable para darle 5 estrellas? ::


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2012)

EL mes pasado abrí el hilo con el siguiente comentario: "El mes del ocaso de los larguistas.".

Este mes vais a llorar los siemprealcistas del hilo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2012)

Tranquilos que esto hará lo contrario de lo que queramos. De momento, mañana cuidadete con los cortos fuera del intradía.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (1 Abr 2012)

Pues vaya :rolleye: a mi me queda un cortillo del IBEX que no cerré el viernes...

En fin, ¿Semana de Pasión? ienso:


----------



## burbujas (1 Abr 2012)

otro mes...


----------



## tarrito (1 Abr 2012)

Primera Página!

Pandoro es mi pastor ... nada me falta ::

estás fatal nen! :XX:


----------



## FranR (1 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues vaya :rolleye: a mi me queda un cortillo del IBEX que no cerré el viernes...
> 
> En fin, ¿Semana de Pasión? ienso:



Que se pueda ir a 8350, no tiene porque significar que tengamos un "toquecito" o acercamiento a esos mínimos de la semana pasada.

A mi tampoco me vendría mal


----------



## pollastre (1 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Para invertir, mientras más negro mejor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sólo una matización. 

Esa última frase es deliciosamente engañosa; si supiéramos el "cuándo", el "cuanto" no es que fuera más o menos importante: es que directamente sería irrelevante.

Un dominio del "cuándo" permitiría a una persona con una cuenta de trading de 10.000 lerusillos ganarse la vida mes a mes, con mejor sueldo que un mando intermedio de telefónica.

Gran parte de la dificultad de un sistema de trading (si no la mayor dificultad) consiste en adaptar el resto de parámetros del sistema, a una situación en la que el "cuándo" no está plenamente bajo control.

En otras palabras, usualmente necesitamos un exceso de principal (capital) para amortiguar las deficiencias en nuestro timing. Ergo, un trader con dominio del "cuándo", podría vivir con una cuenta de €10K, con un sueldo de €8K mensuales.

Parecen reflexiones chorras, ya lo sé; pero cuando las pones en contexto de vivir de esto, de repente toman "cierto" sentido.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (1 Abr 2012)

Abril no es mal mes en bolsa por lo general y los primeros días suelen ser buenos, otra cosa es que los 10 siguientes, hasta el 13-15 sean bajistas, luego descanso, engaño alcista y luego ciao ciao


----------



## credulo (1 Abr 2012)

Sell in april and go away.


----------



## ghkghk (1 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Sell in april and go away.



Rima más con may...


----------



## pollastre (1 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Rima más con may...



Pero, y si viniera Pepón...

_sell in may for your greater dismay_


::XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Abr 2012)

Acciona, ha cumplido el objetivo técnico del doble techo en 70 €, activado al caer de 61 € con objetivo 52 €. A su vez, va realizando estructuras bajistas con una de dilatación que engloba a las otras 3 y que debería de enviarnos a los 49,6 +-


----------



## ghkghk (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero, y si viniera Pepón...
> 
> _sell in may for your greater dismay_
> 
> ...




Don't wait until June for the sake of your fortune...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Abr 2012)

Este valor (Acciona), tenía un precio objetivo según el broker de la Caixa por ejemplo de 82 €...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Abr 2012)

repsol es una muy buena apuesta bajista, mañana debería de ponerse quizás por encima de 19 € y ese puede ser un buen momento para entrar y sacarle en no mucho tiempo 3 € por acción.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

ME loleo con el título del hilo.

En Enero y febrero pandoro te pone el culo como un bebedero
En abril visitas de pandoro mil
edito: Marzo no se que rima pero pandoro a tu espalda se arrima
En mayo pandoro en tu culo se afila el tallo


:XX:


----------



## aksarben (2 Abr 2012)

¡BME/TRE/... venid a mí! xD


----------



## ponzi (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ME loleo con el título del hilo.
> 
> En Enero y febrero pandoro te pone el culo como un bebedero
> En abril visitas de pandoro mil
> ...



En marzo aunque te avisaron no recogiste el cazo


----------



## ponzi (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Miaaaaa la aperturaaaaaa
> 
> 
> El jueves para diversas proyecciones de precios me indica jornada digamos "movidita"
> ...



Este viernes toca renovacion de cortos


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2012)

pillo sitio y eso


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2012)

Juer, entro a la tercera página... de la ¿semana de pasión?


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> repsol es una muy buena apuesta bajista, mañana debería de ponerse quizás por encima de 19 € y ese puede ser un buen momento para entrar y sacarle en no mucho tiempo 3 € por acción.



Cabria la posibilidad que el rebote fuese algo mas fuerte, ya qye ha rebotado justo en la alcista de largo plazo, de forma milimetrica? Lo digo porque le estuve echando un vistazo y no parecia mala opcion para un largo con el Sl debajo de la directriz.

Pero soy un novato total.


----------



## faraico (2 Abr 2012)

Pajaros de mal aguero everywhereeee

Sitio


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias , estrenamos mes y trimestre


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

Irlanda abre bien el baile:

NCB Republic of Ireland Manufacturing PMI
Manufacturers record solid increase in new orders during March
Key points:
- Fastest rise in new business since May 2011
- Employment increases for first time in three months
- Stocks of finished goods used to partly fulfil sales

A las 9:15 sale Spain y a las 10:00 el gran vals


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

:XX: Vamos ibex tu puedes , eres el mejor  :Aplauso:


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

PMI Ejpein

Parece que la niña se ha tropezado al entrar en la pista...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

pmi manufacturero ejpaña 44.5 vs 44,4 esperado


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

comprad ibex35 que es españa coño :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

El Ibex esta dudando si ir plano todo el día o caer su 1% habitual...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> El Ibex esta dudando si ir plano todo el día o caer su 1% habitual...



si el pmi germano sale mejor de lo esperado entonces el ibex subira y el dax caera ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

Bueno, cerré el corto sin pena ni gloria, pero al menos me paga el tiempo real de este mes :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

Los checos pa'rriba. Y a menos cuarto los italianos...

Italia: casi lo toco con los deditos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Bueno, uno aquí que se pone largo viendo que ha tocado la base del canal (5 mins) y el retroceso 50 % desde mínimos del otro día. Esperando a pepón o a pandoro, objetivos modestos 100 a 150 puntos


----------



## Seren (2 Abr 2012)

Sin duda el ibex se ha convertido en los últimos dias en centro de ataque para los cortos y salida de inversores internacionales. La prensa económica internacional se ha encargado de ello. Los diferenciales con otros mercados ya son brutales, cuando los beneficios empresariales no se diferencian mucho. Y la evolución del PIB tampoco dice nada, paises como UK y holanda caeran este año y sin embargo gozan de toda confianza.

Podría estar cociendose algo muy feo que acabará de hundir el barco, tipo rescate griego, y lleva al índice con el innombrable. Pero como salga una noticia que silencie esos presagios el cierre de cortos va a traer una peponada bestial.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

Batacazo francés...

The headline Purchasing Managers’ Index® (PMI®) – a seasonally adjusted index designed to measure the performance of the manufacturing economy – dropped from 50.0 in February to 46.7 in March. The final reading was weaker than the initial flash print of 47.6 and the lowest for 33 months.

Y alemán...

The seasonally adjusted Markit/BME Germany Purchasing Managers’ Index® (PMI®) dipped back below the neutral 50.0 mark in March, thereby ending two months of marginal improvement. At 48.4, down from 50.2 in February


----------



## VOTIN (2 Abr 2012)

Dentro de ABG a 12,8
que el Señor nos pille confesao que es semana santa

¿por que de esa caida tan brutal?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

malas noticias, malas noticas...total, si ya estaba descontao :XX:


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

Ole y ole, que reaccion del dax, el pmi aleman baja de 50,2 a 48,4 y sube 20 puntos de golpe. Claaaro, se esperaba 48,1 y por lo tanto es un dato excepcional. Europa se va al carajo y estos celebrandolo.

Todo esto me sigue pareciendo un insulto y una falta de respeto cosmica.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Dentro de ABG a 12,8
> que el Señor nos pille confesao que es semana santa
> 
> ¿por que de esa caida tan brutal?



Están descontando algo. Probablemente_ no more halludas _junta andalucia


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> malas noticias, malas noticas...total, si ya estaba descontao :XX:



pues claro que esta descontadisimo , ahora estamos descontando las futuras malas noticias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ole y ole, que reaccion del dax, el pmi aleman baja de 50,2 a 48,4 y sube 20 puntos de golpe. Claaaro, se esperaba 48,1 y por lo tanto es un dato excepcional. Europa se va al carajo y estos celebrandolo.
> 
> Todo esto me sigue pareciendo un insulto y una falta de respeto cosmica.



Deje, deje. Ya han salido las noticias,¿algún dato macro más? Si no hay más, vamos subiendo lentamente hasta los objetivos marcados


----------



## Abner (2 Abr 2012)

pillando sitio y tal....


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

Markit PMI® Sector Manufacturero de la Zona Euro – dato final


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje, deje. Ya han salido las noticias,¿algún dato macro más? Si no hay más, vamos subiendo lentamente hasta los objetivos marcados



Nada el dato de pmi de la eurozona, queda en bajada de 49 a 47. Mirandolo bien, españa no anda tan lejos del resto de paises segun este indicador y mira como nos tratan.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

Pues enhorabuena a Irlanda... y eso que se han pasado la mitad del mes borrachos por Saint Patrick's Day



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje, deje. Ya han salido las noticias,¿algún dato macro más? Si no hay más, vamos subiendo lentamente hasta los objetivos marcados



La semana es un campo de minas de datos macro, me temo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

HIMBOCO a la locomotoraaaaaaaaaa


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

Pues Hamijo yo veo que como toque los 7926 nos vamos pabajo dirección doble suelo, con mínimos de la semana pasada. Que lo vamos a ver el 926

Luego sacamos a Pepón, como dije esta mañana


----------



## Pepe Broz (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HIMBOCO a la locomotoraaaaaaaaaa





El DAX sube ahora un 1'12%
El Ibex baja 0'9%

::::


----------



## Seren (2 Abr 2012)

Que alguien me explique a mi el por qué el FTSE se encuentra en niveles del 2006 (precrisis) cuando la evolución del PIB a sido la siguiente:

*España * 

2007 : 3,57 
2008 : 0,86 
2009 : -3,72 
2010 :-0,14 
2011 : 0,77 


*UK*

2007: 2,68
2008 :-0,06
2009: -4,87
2010: 1,35
2011: 1,13


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Día 1 de mes y el chulibex enseñando sus cartas.

Cuidado.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

Sr. Piraton, me queda un corto por cerrar, no toquemos la moral!


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Que alguien me explique a mi el por qué el FTSE se encuentra en niveles del 2006 cuando la evolución del PIB a sido la siguiente:
> 
> *España *
> 
> ...



Los índices no replican el PIB de forma exacta, influye mucho más la riada de dinero que ha entrada en la City ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues Hamijo yo veo que como toque los 7926 nos vamos pabajo dirección doble suelo, con mínimos de la semana pasada. Que lo vamos a ver el 926
> 
> Luego sacamos a Pepón, como dije esta mañana



Esa posibilidad también la contemplo. Creo que la figura que se está formando en escala 5 min, es una figura de continuidad objetico 8860.... El SL está colocado para protegerme de esa posibilidad.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

ibex de mi vida :baba:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Fuera, primer pandoreado del mes :XX: 40 puntos en el culo


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues Hamijo yo veo que como toque los 7926 nos vamos pabajo dirección doble suelo, con mínimos de la semana pasada. Que lo *vamos a ver el 926*
> 
> Luego sacamos a Pepón, como dije esta mañana



DING DONG ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuera, primer pandoreado del mes :XX: 40 puntos en el culo



hay que hacer caso al cerebro amijo no a los hojoz


----------



## Seren (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Los índices no replican el PIB de forma exacta, influye mucho más la riada de dinero que ha entrada en la City ::



Lo imagino, de índices degradados como el ibex, de materias primas, etc...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

franr dijo:


> ding dong ::::



le odio....


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

Sr. FranR, próxima parada??

Sr. Piraton, gracias por tirarlo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. FranR, próxima parada??
> 
> Sr. Piraton, gracias por tirarlo ::



Reparto odio a partes iguales....


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> le odio....










::::


----------



## Seren (2 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que el objetivo es igualar al DAX (alguien lo dijo), y a partir de ahí seguir de forma exacta su evolución por siempre ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> ::::



Para usted también tengo como me diga que ya ha cerrado el chiringuito.....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

mantened loc c-ortos con dos cojones , los cortos son ganadores


----------



## VOTIN (2 Abr 2012)

Vaya mañana ,es lunes de dolores ,semana santa,semana roja
Empezamos los lunes calentitos
Los 7800 de ibex estan ya alli.....................................


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DING DONG ::::



No me puedo quejar, porque lo avisó a primera hora, pero joder, ¿por qué no le haría caso? )

(Cerrando ahora en vez de hace hora y pico, hubiera sacado 10 veces más al corto :: )


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Para usted también tengo como me diga que ya ha cerrado el chiringuito.....




Qué va, ni siquiera he tocado bola aún... me he levantado medio griposo y veo menos que un gato de escayola. Que no pillo una, vamos.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué va, ni siquiera he tocado bola aún... me he levantado medio griposo y veo menos que un gato de escayola. Que no pillo una, vamos.



Si ustec se pone malo, su maquinita no funciona?

Comparten viruses?


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

Joder cerre 10 cortos ibex en 7950 desde 8000 y en DAX (5 cortos) desde 7020 a 6975 y no los he dejardo correr. Hostias. grrrrrrrr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué va, ni siquiera he tocado bola aún... me he levantado medio griposo y veo menos que un gato de escayola. Que no pillo una, vamos.



Es lo que tiene la edad, le echa uno un cubito de hielo de más al gintonic y pasa lo que pasa :: Cuídese!


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder cerre 10 cortos ibex en 7950 desde 8000 y en DAX (5 cortos) desde 7020 a 6975 y no los he dejardo correr. Hostias. grrrrrrrr



abandone el cortisimo plazo , pase a un plazo mas largo de una semana como minimo y no tendra esos errores amigo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder cerre 10 cortos ibex en 7950 desde 8000 y en DAX (5 cortos) desde 7020 a 6975 y no los he dejardo correr. Hostias. grrrrrrrr



Y yo? Veo que rebota en un fibo, y me digo entro. Va evolucionando el precio y, oh oh! Eso parece una figura de continuación GT. Subo el SL por precaución, pero pienso, no seguro que me equivoco ahora, esto vaparriba.... tiene que ir parriba y plafffffffff minienculada!


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Si ustec se pone malo, su maquinita no funciona?
> 
> Comparten viruses?




Aunque hace meses sí lo hacía, actualmente no "le permito" ejecutar las posiciones a ella misma (vamos, que dejo puestos los seguros de todas las armas :: ), así que el último click suele ser mío siempre en base a sus análisis. Pero si estoy medio tonto, como es el caso ahora mismo, pues me cuesta mucho más evaluar la situación y la información que me va soltando.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo? Veo que rebota en un fibo, y me digo entro. Va evolucionando el precio y, oh oh! Eso parece una figura de continuación GT. Subo el SL por precaución, pero pienso, no seguro que me equivoco ahora, esto vaparriba.... tiene que ir parriba y plafffffffff minienculada!



tipico caso de inversoh que piensa que el analisis TECNICO lo es todo , hay que saber mucho mas amigo , conocimiento a puntapala


----------



## Norske (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Joder cerre 10 cortos ibex en 7950 desde 8000 y en DAX (5 cortos) desde 7020 a 6975 y no los he dejardo correr. Hostias. grrrrrrrr



5 contratos del dax y 10 (imagino que del grande) del ibex??? debe de tener usted unas alforjas bien cargadas de papelitos para dormir con tranquilidad manejando tales volumenes de futuros...

Me dan sudores fríos solo de pensar en la cantidad de nominal que mueve en esas operaciones


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> 5 contratos del dax y 10 (imagino que del grande) del ibex??? debe de tener usted unas alforjas bien cargadas de papelitos para dormir con tranquilidad manejando tales volumenes de futuros...
> 
> Me dan sudores fríos solo de pensar en la cantidad de nominal que mueve en esas operaciones



Pueden ser CFDs sobre los índices, a 1€/punto. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pueden ser CFDs sobre los índices, a 1€/punto. :rolleye:



2 caso del ibex
5 en el dax


----------



## Greco (2 Abr 2012)

Entro en Siemens, 130 titulos.


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pueden ser CFDs sobre los índices, a 1€/punto. :rolleye:



Nein merkeliano.... si recuerda aquella vez que le saqué una "afoto" al Sr. AssGaper, el sistema mostraba claramente que él habla de contratos. Tal y como él lo anunció ("voy largo con N ...") así apareció en la afoto.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Abr 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> ¡BME/TRE/... venid a mí! xD



Bosas & Mercados por debajo de 19,00.

¿Se ha puesto usted feromonas de BME?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nein merkeliano.... si recuerda aquella vez que le saqué una "afoto" al Sr. AssGaper, el sistema mostraba claramente que él habla de contratos. Tal y como él lo anunció ("voy largo con N ...") así apareció en la afoto.



Vaya, pues no lo recordaba. :rolleye: Mi enhorabuena al Sr. Assgaper entonces


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nein merkeliano.... si recuerda aquella vez que le saqué una "afoto" al Sr. AssGaper, el sistema mostraba claramente que él habla de contratos. Tal y como él lo anunció ("voy largo con N ...") así apareció en la afoto.



Es que aquí hay unos leoncios de aúpa...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

Ya te digo, y yo contento con mi cierre en positivo del corto IBEX (2cfds a 1€/punto). No soy más que una mancha parduzca en la pezuña de una gacela artrítica. )


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

Si exacto, opero sobre CFDs, lo otro ya es otro level. Solo opero a saco cuando veo grandes posibilidades de rentabilidad a mi parecer, hoy era uno de ellos, que creia con vehemencia que a mas de 8015 el ibex no iba a subir asi que he disparado cortos a saco Paco y esperar a niveles de rebote sobre los 7975, pero ha bajado a 7950 ha hecho por subir y he dicho, nada, vendo, pero no, tenía que haberlo dejado correr.


----------



## Greco (2 Abr 2012)

Valoro entrar en TRE y BME como comentaban por aqui, pero el Ibex me tiene mosqueado, es el indice europeo que menos me gusta (porque sera) Alguien que las lleve fichando mas tiempo... comparta su sentir, por favor, pero vamos, las veo bien.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Abr 2012)

Greco dijo:


> Valoro entrar en TRE y BME como comentaban por aqui, pero el Ibex me tiene mosqueado, es el indice europeo que menos me gusta (porque sera) Alguien que las lleve fichando mas tiempo... comparta su sentir, por favor, pero vamos, las veo bien.



Yo entré en BME a 19:95 con intención de quedarme mucho tiempo. Si se acerca a 18,00 valoraré comprar más. Mi intención es utilizarla como IPF, puesto que por el momento sus dividendos parecen más o menos seguros. Es verdad que el volumen de operaciones en bolsa se ha reducido, y eso es malo para sus resultados, y últimamente he visto por ahí un par o tres de artículos-publireportaje que me tienen un poco mosca; no me extrañaría que alguno de los accionistas de referencia estuviese soltando acciones, siguiendo la estela de Bankia, y eso esté haciendo caer la cotización. 

En su momento se especuló con la posibilidad de que la opase Deutsche Bourse, pero eso era cuando jugábamos en la Champions Ligui. Ahora que solo estamos para partidos de casados contra solteros no creo que nadie esté muy interesado, la verdad. 

Dejándonos de cuentos de la lechera, dentro de un mes paga un euro de dividendo (la mitad de lo que suele dar a lo largo del año; en septiembre suele dar 0,40 cents. y en diciembre 0,60 cents.), libre de impuestos hasta 1500 €. Yo considero que no es una acción para especular, aunque a veces ha tenido caídas y recuperaciones supersónicas. 

De todas formas, si viene (cuando venga) el gran guano, tampoco crea que va a aguantar como si fuera superman. Se irá a la mierda, como todas, y cuando estemos abajo, probablemente será más interesante invertir en REC que en esta. 

De TRE, ni idea, salvo que al señor ghkghk le entra un tic en el ojo, como al de Martes Trece, cada vez que mencionan en su presencia a esa empresa.


----------



## tarrito (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> DING DONG ::::



Gunther-ding ding dong - YouTube

¿Qué me está contando!? ::


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,



Claca dijo:


> ABENGOA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Se ha descolgado totalmente. Como comenté la congestión en este caso estaba producida por la colocación de títulos, no por la acumulación, así que han tirado el precio sin ningún tipo de miramiento.


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> abandone el cortisimo plazo , pase a un plazo mas largo de una semana como minimo y no tendra esos errores amigo



Con tanto apalancamiento eso no es posible, a menos que estés muy forrado, claro. Por eso siempre es mejor llevar poca carga y poder mantener las posiciones abiertas con más margen hasta el stop.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Con tanto apalancamiento eso no es posible, a menos que estés muy forrado claro. Por eso siempre es mejor llevar poca carga y poder mantener las posiciones abiertas con más margen hasta el stop.



amigo cuando uno sabe lo que la bolsa hara se invierte con toda la pasta y apalancado hasta las trancas , pero mejor seria decir que el consejo es aprended de verdad lo que es invertir


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo cuando uno sabe lo que la bolsa hara se invierte con toda la pasta y apalancado hasta las trancas , pero mejor seria decir que el consejo es aprended de verdad lo que es invertir



La gente que sabe de verdad nunca se apalanca hasta las trancas, nunca. Es cuestión de sentido común, además, no sólo de experiencia. La sola posibilidad de perderlo todo ya te dice que no vale la pena.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo cuando uno sabe lo que la bolsa hara se invierte con toda la pasta y apalancado hasta las trancas , pero mejor seria decir que el consejo es aprended de verdad lo que es invertir



Puede que tengas razon en temas, pero a la persona a la que citas no tiene que aprender nada, pero nada nada. "Me se intiende".


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo cuando uno sabe lo que la bolsa hara se invierte con toda la pasta y apalancado hasta las trancas , pero mejor seria decir que el consejo es aprended de verdad lo que es invertir



Ud. está en liquidez ahora mismo, ¿verdad?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> amigo cuando uno sabe lo que la bolsa hara se invierte con toda la pasta y apalancado hasta las trancas , pero mejor seria decir que el consejo es aprended de verdad lo que es invertir



Tio gilito un dia tienes que mostrar tus dotes de tradel, de tradel sabio.
Haciendote el sentimetan contrarian hoy se saca esto:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Claca hay que reconocerte que tirando lineas eres el pvto amo, sin mas.


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Puede que tengas razon en temas, pero a la persona a la que citas no tiene que aprender nada, pero nada nada. "Me se intiende".



Al contrario, me queda muchísimo, y debe ser así. Desde que empecé en este mundillo jamás me he estancado, y es algo bueno, porque el mercado tampoco ha parado de moverse en ningún momento (y aunque no fuera así, objetivamente sigo muy verde, con poca experiencia a mis espaldas. La gente buena ha visto y ha pasado de todo. Yo llevo desde 2008, es decir, NADA).


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tio gilito un dia tienes que mostrar tus dotes de tradel, de tradel sabio.
> Haciendote el sentimetan contrarian hoy se saca esto:



MV no es tradel , otra cosa es que en un movimiento mas o menos grande y duradero , un rally vamos , intente bordarlo .

MV solo quiere que el personal se quite de la cabeza lo que son simplemente tonterias , basicamente porque no quiere que pierdan pasta


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ud. está en liquidez ahora mismo, ¿verdad?



vendi los cortos en 8900 el jueves y volvi a cargar cortos el viernes en 8940 y los mantengo con dos cojones 

¿ MV es un inconsciente suicida ? claro que no , es solo que controla to lo que hay que controlar de bolsa , no dan miedo los gringos ni temo a nada porque en su momento fui humilde y busque el conocimiento


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Que alguien me explique a mi el por qué el FTSE se encuentra en niveles del 2006 (precrisis) cuando la evolución del PIB a sido la siguiente:
> 
> *España *
> 
> ...



Por eso debe prevalecer lo que ven los ojos y no lo que piensa el cerebro. Para las visiones, están los stop losses.


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Claca hay que reconocerte que tirando lineas eres el pvto amo, sin mas.



Ni de coña. Hay una evolución evidente desde que empecé, colgando gráficos que daban vergüenza ajena, perdiendo, por ejemplo, el 10% en una operación en cuestión de minutos (fue cuando aprendí lo que es un gap ), pero de ahí a ser el puto amo hay un buen trecho. De todos modos el progreso no es gratuito, le dedico de media unas 6 horas al día.


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HIMBOCO a la locomotoraaaaaaaaaa



El IBEX huele a 75XX.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Un dia dijiste que la bolsa es tecnico pero eso solo es la cuarta parte, mi pregunta es, que son las otras 3 ramas o ciencias?

MV enseñanos, que para eso estamos en un foro.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tio gilito un dia tienes que mostrar tus dotes de tradel, de tradel sabio.
> Haciendote el sentimetan contrarian hoy se saca esto:



Buena serie chinito :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ni de coña. Hay una evolución evidente desde que empecé, colgando gráficos que daban vergüenza ajena, perdiendo, por ejemplo, el 10% en una operación en cuestión de minutos (fue cuando aprendí lo que es un gap ), pero de ahí a ser el puto amo hay un buen trecho. De todos modos el progreso no es gratuito, le dedico de media unas 6 horas al día.



:no: que no que no, que no me bajas del burro de que eres el put.o amo. Lo haces sencillo, lo explicas que hasta el MV lo entiende. Explicas conceptos que los mas novatos en este mundillo pueden aprender y no necesitan de conocimientos y niveles de frikismos por encima de la deuda griega, como el señor P para ganarle unos eurillos al mercado.

Y seguro que tu cuenta esta de acuerdo con lo que digo. Y encima eres joven. 

De los errores se aprende y se sabios es rectificar. 

Y muy buena tu tesis del otro dia.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX huele a 75XX.



huele muy mal ....


----------



## Optimista bien informado (2 Abr 2012)

Ok, MV, es que no debí de leer su reentré.

Por cierto, cambiando de tercio, Gamesa picando por debajo de 2,3; ¿quién fue el que se lamentaba de haber vendido a 2,27? Ahí están otra vez... :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Largo en DAX, target 6 pipos.


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAX, target 6 pipos.




Buen ojo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El IBEX huele a 75XX.



Ya me da = ya estoy fuera, la verdad que la debilidad del chulibex es tremenda, me da lo mismo si se va a los infielnos o sube a los 8160 pa cael con fuelsa. Lo voy a esperar en los niveles a los que los espero. Entre medias norl.

Me tuve que hacer caso largos ni con un palo. De todas formas 40 puntos no hacen daño, si no que me lo tomo como otra lección. 

Suerte.

p.s. ¿que mierda es esa de un mini sr chinito?


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAX, target 6 pipos.



Salgo con 5,5 pipos, joder que fácil ha sido.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Repasando los mensajes del fin de semana, el señor Bertok pintaba un panorama muy desalentador en el indice patrio, todo el mundo coincide en esto? igual nuestro indice ha adelantado las caidas? veremos panico y saltadas de stop si se pierda la dta de largo?


Señor P, hoy los niveles los deja usted para cuando se cierre esto no?


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Repasando los mensajes del fin de semana, el señor Bertok pintaba un panorama muy desalentador en el indice patrio, todo el mundo coincide en esto? igual nuestro indice ha adelantado las caidas? veremos panico y saltadas de stop si se pierda la dta de largo?
> 
> 
> Señor P, hoy los niveles los deja usted para cuando se cierre esto no?



Panorama realista Sr Chinito ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ya me da = ya estoy fuera, la verdad que la debilidad del chulibex es tremenda, me da lo mismo si se va a los infielnos o sube a los 8160 pa cael con fuelsa. Lo voy a esperar en los niveles a los que los espero. Entre medias norl.
> 
> Me tuve que hacer caso largos ni con un palo. De todas formas 40 puntos no hacen daño, si no que me lo tomo como otra lección.
> 
> ...



Mire pues eso es que ahora puedes poner 0,1 y si no andas con cuidado, y como antes aparecia 1 por defecto, pues compras 0,1. Lo cual esta bastante bien para alguien que quiera probar en el dax y le echaba para atras el apalancamiento excesivo.

Y usted, ¿como va largo en el indice patrio? ¿te ha caido en gracia pandoro, eh pillin?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Un dia dijiste que la bolsa es tecnico pero eso solo es la cuarta parte, mi pregunta es, que son las otras 3 ramas o ciencias?
> 
> MV enseñanos, que para eso estamos en un foro.




el uso de los indicadores son casi tan importantes que el TECNICO hay que dominarlos como la tabla de multiplicacion estocastico , konkorde y macd en diario sera suficiente .

pautas estacionales , sentimiento de mercado , ittrax crossover 

seguir al jefe sp500 y al vix porsupuesto , estar atento a posibles intervenciones milagrosas de los politicos , esto es bastante sencillo y te puede salvar o hacer ganar mucha pasta , por ejemplo no te vas a poner corto o mantener los cortos un viernes con los indicadores requetevendidos en soporte cuando el finde tienes reunion importante ::

invertir es eso una mezcolanza de todo lo escrito , ademas de tener disciplina , huevos y humildad ) 

apliquelo con poco dinero y cuando deje de perder y empiece a ganar ya a aprendido 

lo olvidaba invierta en solo un subyacente siempre el mismo , mi consejo invierta en indices y ya que esto es españa el ibex , que es muy noble como dicen por ahi del dax , el ibex tambien es muy noble en el guaneo 

de eso que dicen que un indice de un pais no refleja la economia real , ya veran como si que lo refleja


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Lei sus comentarios y argumentaciones, pero igual yo quiero pensar mas en positivo y deseo que no suframos un mercado bajista como el comentado. Me quedo con sus comentarios de permanecer atentos, y de esperar la oportunidad que se presentara. Igual me compro hasta unas matildes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mire pues eso es que ahora puedes poner 0,1 y si no andas con cuidado, y como antes aparecia 1 por defecto, pues compras 0,1. Lo cual esta bastante bien para alguien que quiera probar en el dax y le echaba para atras el apalancamiento excesivo.
> 
> Y usted, ¿como va largo en el indice patrio? ¿te ha caido en gracia pandoro, eh pillin?



Iba, sr. chinazo, iba ::. _No se pué ganá ziempre_ :fiufiu: inocho:

Además he pillado a pandoro limpito y aseado. Que luego cualquiera sabe con quien ha compartido cama y la de bichos que te puede pegar ::


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Lei sus comentarios y argumentaciones, pero igual yo quiero pensar mas en positivo y deseo que no suframos un mercado bajista como el comentado. Me quedo con sus comentarios de permanecer atentos, y de esperar la oportunidad que se presentara. Igual me compro hasta unas matildes.



Llegado el momento, caerán miles de matildes en cartera.


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor P, hoy los niveles los deja usted para cuando se cierre esto no?




Hmmm... reconozco que se me había olvidado completamente, Señol tladel chinazo.... y encima he apagado ya todo el tinglado en operaciones.

Ainnnsss.... está bien, espere que enciendo de nuevo el chiringuito y le pongo los nibelungos. Todo sea por la inmersión asiática, que Uds. se sientan bien acogidos entre nosotlos y tal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hmmm... reconozco que se me había olvidado completamente, Señol tladel chinazo.... y encima he apagado ya todo el tinglado en operaciones.
> 
> Ainnnsss.... está bien, espere que enciendo de nuevo el chiringuito y le pongo los nibelungos. Todo sea por la inmersión asiática, que Uds. se sientan bien acogidos entre nosotlos y tal.



:8: tu tlabajal muy poco, si tu tlabajal como chino, tu no complal audi ele ese sinco, tu complal toda audi, como nosotlos chinos hacel, ultima semana mismo complal emplesas enelgeticas poltuguesas. A lo glande , pelo glande de glan tamaño, no de pene.:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

curiosamente el ibex rebota en los minimos del jueves , mantengo pero si veo que se acerca el cierre y no rompe esos minimos me salgo y espero a ver que quieren hacer los marditoh ejpeculeadores


----------



## Greco (2 Abr 2012)

Mmmm o sea que a BME esperamos verla cerca de 18... pero no demasiado bajos, si se traza soporte con los minimos. IMHO.


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

Para el supeliol:

7057 Maginot superior.... 7050 convergencia a dos... 7036 relevante sencillo.

Para el faldriquero inferior:

6947 sencillo, 6930 convergencia a dos



Le advierto que yo hoy no he usado estos niveles, pero mirando ahora la gráfica @1m, veo que el 6930 ha funcionado de lujo marcando suelo... y el 6947 ha hecho de relevante para un par de scalps de 10 piponazos cada uno o así...

Por arriba, el 7036 ha marcado techo... bueno, no se han portado mal hoy las proyecciones, la verdad.

adiê de momento don chino, póngame a los pies de su señora ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Para el supeliol:
> 
> 7057 Maginot superior.... 7050 convergencia a dos... 7036 relevante sencillo.
> 
> ...



ardenas que le crio roedoh de la pradera


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Hoyga usted, y ahora hablemos de temas mas interesantes al final que pelicual vio?
Alguna nueva recomendacion de brebajes que mareen?


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoyga usted, y ahora hablemos de temas mas interesantes al final que pelicual vio?
> Alguna nueva recomendacion de brebajes que mareen?




Pues mire, ya que lo menciona y se interesa por mis desventuras audiovisuales; como no hay dos hostias sin tercera, finalmente me decidí por darle una oportunidad al bluray de "Killer Elite".

Y claro, ::::::

Fin de semana para olvidar, si he de serle sincero. 

Respecto a los brebajes, este fin de semana fue tranquilo, sólo un par de copitas de vino con el cuñadísimo, que está de visita en mi Chateau L'Tradeê.

Como ve, mi mundo se desmorona a mi alrededor por momentos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues mire, ya que lo menciona y se interesa por mis desventuras audiovisuales; como no hay dos hostias sin tercera, finalmente me decidí por darle una oportunidad al bluray de "Killer Elite".
> 
> Y claro, ::::::
> 
> ...



Mira que le dijí:

Tropas de Elite I
Tropas de Elite II

si ej ke no aprende.

Por cierto Septiembre Zombi (ebook) es un truñazo de cuidado, avisados quedan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Su cuñado no le dice nada de las 6 pantallas? debe flipar pensando cuanto le debe gustar a usted el porno para tener tanta pantalla no? :XX:


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Repasando los mensajes del fin de semana, el señor Bertok pintaba un panorama muy desalentador en el indice patrio, todo el mundo coincide en esto? igual nuestro indice ha adelantado las caidas? veremos panico y saltadas de stop si se pierda la dta de largo?
> 
> 
> Señor P, hoy los niveles los deja usted para cuando se cierre esto no?



La verdad es que muchos índices tienen figuras de giro completadas, a falta de confirmar. El expansivo del sector bancario es especialmente claro:



Claca dijo:


> 600BANKS (sector bancario europeo):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para el IBEX, que está muy flojo, esa zona de soporte que confirmaría el giro a la baja coincide con mantener la estructura de mínimos crecientes y el hueco desde el cual se lanzó el lateral que la semana pasada se rompió. Si se pierde, el primer objetivo que se me viene a la cabeza son los 7.300 que ANHQV nos recordaba en un post.

De todas formas falta confirmar a la baja, pues de momento hay mucha lucha. Para estos días los valores están más claros que el índice, que de tan lateral cuesta mucho descifrar los niveles, así que personalmente recomiendo abrir posiciones en aquellas acciones que nos han dado señales muy claras (y vengo comentando unas cuantas, ACS, BME, FER, todas apuestas bajistas -de hecho ACS ya ha hecho la parte más fiable de la caída planteada, aunque todavía le debería quedar). La ventaja de operar en valores y no en el IBEX es que su estructura nos permite situar un stop con muchas más garantías, pues han desarrollado un giro totalmente explícito, lo cual puede servir, en caso de rebote, para incorporarnos al movimiento con total tranquilidad con el objetivo muy bien definido.


----------



## kemao2 (2 Abr 2012)

Fuertes bajadas en los valores mas apalacandos tras el fin de las deducciones que fomentaban el apalancamiento. Ya estaba bien de subvencionar las deudas de estas empresas que en muchos casos depilfarraban el dinero en proyectos faraonicos 

Así que ya saben sus gestores lo que tienen que hacer desapalancarse y reducir gastos.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Fuertes bajadas en los valores mas apalacandos tras el fin de las deducciones que fomentaban el apalancamiento. Ya estaba bien de subvencionar las deudas de estas empresas que en muchos casos depilfarraban el dinero en proyectos faraonicos
> 
> Así que ya saben sus gestores lo que tienen que hacer desapalancarse y reducir gastos.



Con la que viene, van a sufrir al máximo los efectos de lo que significa el apalancamiento.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ok, MV, es que no debí de leer su reentré.
> 
> Por cierto, cambiando de tercio, Gamesa picando por debajo de 2,3; ¿quién fue el que se lamentaba de haber vendido a 2,27? Ahí están otra vez... :fiufiu:



No reentro.

La última vez que "cargo cortos" fue en 8380, si, y según él aguanto el tipo "aplancao a tope" hasta los 8600 y algo (que fue cuando medio foro entro corto gracias a los grandes maestros y sus "pistas"..., entre ellos brotes tiernos de alimento de gacelas como yo y gacelas maduras como el pirata).

Cuando todos nos llevamos una media de 500 puntos en el ibex el había ganado 300 y puso la frase "salgo cortos, ya cargaré más arriba" (evidentemente volvio a caer con violencia :XX: )

Este finde me leí mucho hilo del ibex para enterarme de lo de Claca y releer cosas pendientes...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No reentro.
> 
> La última vez que "cargo cortos" fue en 8380, si, y según él aguanto el tipo "aplancao a tope" hasta los 8600 y algo (que fue cuando medio foro entro corto gracias a los grandes maestros y sus "pistas"..., entre ellos brotes tiernos de alimento de gacelas como yo y gacelas maduras como el pirata).
> 
> ...



le recuerdo que el indice mas guanero hizo algo improbable y fue el peponear cuando otras caian o subian casi na , asi que MV simplemente aguanto porque sabia que eso no duraria 

la cosa es no permitir que algo que tiene una tendencia definida se te escape en la direccion de la tendencia , que tenga sesiones donde vayan contra tendencia da igual a veces se puede bordarlo y otras no -


le recuerdo que MV lleva corto desde los 8900 , sabiendo la tendencia se embolso ya no se ni cuantos pipos y mas que se va a embolsar


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

por cierto que antes de cargar cortos en 8400 me embolse unos largos desde 8300 hasta 8450 o asi  y antes cortos 8700 o asi hasta 8200 o asi :: y antes :XX: 

lo importante como digo es la tendencia


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> por cierto que antes de cargar cortos en 8400 me embolse unos largos desde 8300 hasta 8450 o asi  y antes cortos 8700 o asi hasta 8200 o asi :: y antes :XX:
> 
> lo importante como digo es la tendencia



No se equivoque.

El timing importa y mucho.

Si para 150 pipos (8300@8450) usted espera 5 días, no perderá dinero, pero perderá el tiempo.

Y para llevarse usted 380 pipos, tardo 9 días, cuando los demás, por dejarnos guiar y leer y observar, nos llevamos casi el doble en 3 sesiones.

Evidentemente no es lo mismo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No se equivoque.
> 
> El timing importa y mucho.
> 
> ...



turbo warrants amigo , me da igual lo que tarde porque yo no pierdo nada por el paso del tiempo


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

Como el ibex toque o se acerque a los 7500, aviso, 30 contratos que le meto a largos, que no os salten los stops por esa zona jaja, asi que apartaros de mi camino hamijos.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Como el ibex toque o se acerque a los 7500, aviso, 30 contratos que le meto a largos, que no os salten los stops por esa zona jaja.



¿no es más sencillo y rentable acompañarle en la tendencia que intentar acertar el suelo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Los consejeros no se fan: realizan sus mayores desinversiones en 2 aos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com

Turbo warrants, tela, mucha tela. Turbodiesel.


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿no es más sencillo y rentable acompañarle en la tendencia que intentar acertar el suelo? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Evidentemente lo hare por niveles, ofuscando la operacion jeje

Tres niveles en 7500 y levemente por encima, y en caso de caer, tres niveles de 5 contratos por debajo en caso de rebote.
Si baja más de 7485, cierro perdidas.


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

Sobre los plazos:



Claca dijo:


> Sé que tengo pendiente algunos deberes, pero eso más adelante que quiero que salga algo decente, pues pienso que aclararía conceptos muy importantes. Mientras:
> 
> BBVA:
> 
> ...



En este post comentaba que 20 céntimos no son nada en barras mensuales, y hace un mes hablaba de lo feo que se ponía el asunto para el BBVA y la probable dilatación por encima de la resistencia, que no rotura de la misma:



Claca dijo:


> BBVA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volviendo a las barras mensuales, echamos un vistazo de nuevo a los indicadores:







En fin, lo que parece mucho a corto plazo, a largo, no es absolutamente nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

y lo mas pendejo de todo es señol adriangtir ustec solo cuenta las operativas con beneficios y no las perdidas 

mientras MV solo en una operativa desde que cargo cortos en 8900 perdio y fue solo una bolsa de pipas , en los corto 8200 y algo despues del rebote en 8080 

ya le digo , ustec dira lo que quiera pero mi cuenta en el brokel no se resiente de aguantar esos pipos a la contra en los corto 8400 , cuando uno va con la tendencia no hay miedo ni hay na solo plusvis


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

Profeta Mv de cuantos contratos hablamos???


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Profeta Mv de cuantos contratos hablamos???



en turbodiesel no hay contratos


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Evidentemente lo hare por niveles, *ofuscando la operacion jeje*


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Su cuñado no le dice nada de las 6 pantallas? debe flipar pensando cuanto le debe gustar a usted el porno para tener tanta pantalla no? :XX:




Procuro no traerlo a la oficina... y mucho menos meterlo en operaciones, mejor lo dejo sentado en el despacho o en cualquier otro lado donde sea menos peligroso ::


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Procuro no traerlo a la oficina... y mucho menos meterlo en operaciones, mejor lo dejo sentado en el despacho o en cualquier otro lado donde sea menos peligroso ::



Supongo que el minibar estará en la oficina, entonces


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Estimados conforeros, como andan despistados ganando billetacos, les recuerdo que hoy ya pueden ver....


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

que vienen los gringos


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que vienen los gringos



Vaaamos, toca hacer scalping toda la tarde ::


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

El DAX me está pidiendo cortos a gritos :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaamos, toca hacer scalping toda la tarde ::



scalping hara ustec , mv es varon y hetero 

porcierto nose si se a dao cuenta pero 1420 son los maximos historicos si descontamos dividendos :baba:


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

Con el spread que tengo para operar, pocas oportunidades estoy teniendo ahora. grr
Creo que estoy puede bajar para cerrar el GAP del 25 al 28 de noviembre del año pasado.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX me está pidiendo cortos a gritos :fiufiu:



No perdió los 6940 que eran un nivel para hacer un posi preciosa.

Lo sigo viendo jodido para las alzas:fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Corto en DAX


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Vaaamos coño


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

en los 7700 podriamos rebotar despues de cerrar el gap y desde la alcista , pero no me fio mucho porque los gringos estan a puntito de guanear de lo lindo , como salga mal el ism nos vamos al guano pero de verdad verdadera


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en DAX



14 pipos pa la saca ::


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 14 pipos pa la saca ::



y eso que solo le arreo un coño , hubiesen sido mas con un hijoeputa


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

Cierro 5 cortos DAX en 6927 desde 6949.
PD: ahora sube, bien bien.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y eso que solo le arreo un coño , hubiesen sido mas con un hijoeputa



La amplitud de las medias del MACD marcaban bien la posición ::

Era una posi sencilla.

Vamos a por más que hay que echar gasolina, pagar la comunidad, el gas, .....


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y lo mas pendejo de todo es señol adriangtir ustec solo cuenta las operativas con beneficios y no las perdidas
> 
> mientras MV solo en una operativa desde que cargo cortos en 8900 perdio y fue solo una bolsa de pipas , en los corto 8200 y algo despues del rebote en 8080
> 
> ya le digo , ustec dira lo que quiera pero mi cuenta en el brokel no se resiente de aguantar esos pipos a la contra en los corto 8400 , cuando uno va con la tendencia no hay miedo ni hay na solo plusvis



Se confunde de persona.
Muuuchas operaciones las he cantado en directo (para bien o para alegrar a Pandoro) y de hecho cante la mayor cagada (que yo recuerde) de este hilo, que fue perder el 50% de la cuenta de trading de un día para otro por excesivo apalancamiento (y estupidez claro).

No me avergüenza perder... " He venido a jugar " ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaaamos coño



LOL 

Considero ese _*Vaaamos coño*_ ya un clásico del hilo, es como un _*mal zeus,muy mal* _o un _*siyalodeciayo*_ )


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

el ibex se las trae burras para salir de esa zona de por debajos de los 7900. No cae ahora tan fuerte y sube con fuerza por cada minucia que sube el dax o el SP. si el ism es favorable, puede subir un misil en el ibex.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se confunde de persona.
> Muuuchas operaciones las he cantado en directo (para bien o para alegrar a Pandoro) y de hecho cante la mayor cagada (que yo recuerde) de este hilo, que fue perder el 50% de la cuenta de trading de un día para otro por excesivo apalancamiento (y estupidez claro).
> 
> No me avergüenza perder... " He venido a jugar " ::



pero lo que yo digo es que sabiendo la tendencia importa poco el coste de oportunidad que dice ustec , porque tambien tiene la oportunidad de perder 

y siguiendo la tendencia no se pierde , es asi de sencillo 8:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Paramos la operativa hasta la publicación del ISM usano.

Lotería ...


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero lo que yo digo es que sabiendo la tendencia importa poco el coste de oportunidad que dice ustec , porque tambien tiene la oportunidad de perder
> 
> y siguiendo la tendencia no se pierde , es asi de sencillo 8:



No lo pongo en duda, pero aguantar 300/400 pipos en contra es para potentados (con un solo contrato ya duele, si encima se apalanca a lo bestia y compra 10...)


Por ponerle un ejemplo, yo tengo claro que una vez toque los 5000 puntos el ibex será más probable que escale hasta los 12.000.

Podría entrar largo desde ya y soportar 2.000 puntos... la tendencia me favorece y la posible recompensa serían 5.000 puntos másmenos...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No lo pongo en duda, pero aguantar 300/400 pipos en contra es para potentados (con un solo contrato ya duele, si encima se apalanca a lo bestia y compra 10...)
> 
> 
> Por ponerle un ejemplo, yo tengo claro que una vez toque los 5000 puntos el ibex será más probable que escale hasta los 12.000.
> ...



no es por dar la contra , justamente ahi yo no me apalancaria , los suelos son muy caoticos y entraria con acciones de TEF , SAN o BBVA


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

vamos gringos hijoeputas , papi quiere un ISM en 40 :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

53,4 :ouch:


----------



## AssGaper (2 Abr 2012)

toma ya, lo sabia, ibex despega escopetado


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 53,4 :ouch:



pero esperaban 53,5 ademas gastos de construccion -1,1 y se esperaba subida de 0,6% :baba:

y a todo esto por arriba estan los 1420 maximos historicos descontando dividendos y la parte alta del jran canal  esperaremos a ver si guanean :Baile:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> toma ya, lo sabia, ibex despega escopetado



con cuidadín .... luego volveré sobre este post.


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

Usa rolando a verde. El dato un poco ambiguo. Me da que van a pegar un latigazo chulo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2012)

me cachis.... al final me salí muy pronto de AGEN el jueves en 6.22, me daba miedo seguir aguantando ( un 30 % de plusvies) por fin una que sale bien. 
ahora estoy dentro de TR en 30.08 y aguantndo hasta 40....


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2012)

en ACS me sali con un 6% de perdidas y en Banca Civica un 8% de perdidas..... IAG tambien me acojonó y despues de ir perdiendo un 10% recuperé y sali con un 1% de beneficio... y ahora sigue subiendo.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en ACS me sali con un 6% de perdidas y en Banca Civica un 8% de perdidas..... IAG tambien me acojonó y despues de ir perdiendo un 10% recuperé y sali con un 1% de beneficio... y ahora sigue subiendo.



no sé cómo te atreves a meter leuros en Banca Cívica ....


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2012)

Mulder como vA EL VOLUMEN


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

Vaya chafon de sesion. Peponazo y se acabo el dia. El dax quiere volver a por maximos del dia o que? como han atrapado pardillos.


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Los yankis al rescate, son los amos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Abr 2012)

Cada día que pasa me da más asco la volatilidad brutal y el cachondeo que supone la bolsa.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

joder que cansinos son , bueno mas dura sera la caida


----------



## faraico (2 Abr 2012)

Vaya ritmo lleva el Hilo....así me gusta, casi 20 paginas en un día, na, sólo paso a saludar y comentar que un pajarito me ha dicho que en el COmité de Inversiones del BBVA de hoy se ha hablado de que la acción volverá a los entornos de los 5,25.

Pero vamos, no se fien...que estos fallan más que una escopeta de feria:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

hasta que por fin , ya se va notando que los gringos estan reventaos , ya no hay fuerza , hace un par de mesese un ISM tan alto lo hubiese lanzado un 3% 
les llego su san martin 

pd solo es probable :XX:


----------



## sr.anus (2 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, solo decir que llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace un año, pero ha sido este tema el que me ha animado a registrarme. Espero seguir aprendiendo de vosotros, pero ya no desde la oscuridad. Gacelilla principiante con un par de titulos de empresas al azar, y que espero que el aprendizaje no me cueste muchos euros


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me cachis.... al final me salí muy pronto de AGEN el jueves en 6.22, me daba miedo seguir aguantando ( un 30 % de plusvies) por fin una que sale bien.
> ahora estoy dentro de TR en 30.08 y aguantndo hasta 40....



TECNICAS REUNIDAS:







Esos 40 euros quedan muy lejos, además el stop, en mi opinión, está muy cerca de donde realizaste la entrada, porque si pierde la directriz y el expansivo, hay que salir huyendo.

Edito: Que conste que todavía no está mal, es de los pocos valores del IBEX que siguen alcistas, pero, pero.


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues Hamijo yo veo que como toque los 7926 nos vamos pabajo dirección doble suelo, con mínimos de la semana pasada. Que lo vamos a ver el 926
> 
> Luego sacamos a Pepón, como dije esta mañana



A las 10.15 dije esto...lo que sería peligroso es volver a testear el suelo ahora.

Por cierto algún día haré un resumen de mi sistema, ya le he elegido un nombre acorde a su funcionalidad

P.O.T.R.A.


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2012)

Si piensan que me voy a leer las 15 paginas que han escrito a lo largo de la mañana... sueñan..



Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Cada día que pasa me da más asco la volatilidad brutal y el cachondeo que supone la bolsa.



A mí tambien me da un asco... bueno, menos cuando acierto la dirección del tirón, entonces... en fín, soy algo menos melindroso... 

La cosa no está para echarse la siesta mientras contruyes dividendo... o estás (y lo asumes) o no estás (y lo asumes tambien).

FranR, lo del sistema POTRA no se lo cree ni usted...


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Vaya ritmo lleva el Hilo....así me gusta, casi 20 paginas en un día, na, sólo paso a saludar y comentar que un pajarito me ha dicho que en el COmité de Inversiones del BBVA de hoy se ha hablado de que la acción volverá a los entornos de los 5,25.
> 
> Pero vamos, no se fien...que estos fallan más que una escopeta de feria:ouch:



Mola, metemos otro disparo Votin style.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

el sp500 necesita una SANA correccion del 90% para seguir subiendo y no pasaria nada seguiria siendo alcista :XX:


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, solo decir que llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace un año, pero ha sido este tema el que me ha animado a registrarme. Espero seguir aprendiendo de vosotros, pero ya no desde la oscuridad. Gacelilla principiante con un par de titulos de empresas al azar, y que espero que el aprendizaje no me cueste muchos euros



Bienvenido  

Tómate un par de copas para estar a la altura, que estando ebrio se ven las cosas de otra forma.

PD: Eso de empresas al azar no termino de entenderlo, ¿te gustan los dados?


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Estimados conforeros, como andan despistados ganando billetacos, les recuerdo que hoy ya pueden ver....



Mis niñas de la foto saldrán esta noche por la tele


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mis niñas de la foto saldrán esta noche por la tele



HP! ahora caigo! Yo diciendo.... esas me suenan de algo... y asi llevo desde que se puso ese avatar. Joer, haciendo las lerdas no las reconocía!!!!

En las alforjas de la burriquilla las tengo


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Vamos a cerrar el GAP de noviembre, a partir de ahí pepón mandrileará a pepe gafez.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

dejandome de coñas , parece claro que el sp500 ya no puede mantener el brutal rally alcista desde 1070 , necesita no ISM de 53,4 sino de 60 para pensar en subir sin corregir , se dispone como minimo a hacer una correccion de esas TECNICAS


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Sr. sr.ANUS? que quiere decir con ese nombre, anus, suena a pandoro. 

Sr.FranR su sistema es tan simple como mi moneda, no mienta.

Sr.Fran200 que estas en la sombra, bendice al ibex35 como bendecias tus entradas no nos dejes caer en el guano y libranos de pandoro.

Y en el dax kapasao?


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

De momento, con su elección de nick ya entra con buen pie en este hilo. Tiene fuerza y _punch_. Tiene clase, me gusta. 

Ahora sólo faltaría testear su nivel de estabilidad mental, y sus preferencias sobre coches, relojes y espirituosas. No necesariamente por este orden.

Con eso, tenemos ya información para hacerle un perfil básico y ver cuántas plusvalías va a obtener.



sr.anus dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos, solo decir que llevo siguiendo este foro desde hace un año, pero ha sido este tema el que me ha animado a registrarme. Espero seguir aprendiendo de vosotros, pero ya no desde la oscuridad. Gacelilla principiante con un par de titulos de empresas al azar, y que espero que el aprendizaje no me cueste muchos euros


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

Hoy está especialmente cansino no? Aunque no leo los post, son bastante repetitivos.

Los nublados y esas cosas.


----------



## sr.anus (2 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Bienvenido
> 
> Tómate un par de copas para estar a la altura, que estando ebrio se ven las cosas de otra forma.
> 
> PD: Eso de empresas al azar no termino de entenderlo, ¿te gustan los dados?



Me desperte un dia y compre sin nisiquiera mirar precios las siguientes empresas

Inditex, FCC, Bayer, A&F, Honeywell, Coca-cola, como el que apuesta en un casino. Y no se como, pero no me arrepiento, salvo por FCC


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> HP! ahora caigo! Yo diciendo.... esas me suenan de algo... y asi llevo desde que se puso ese avatar. Joer, haciendo las lerdas no las reconocía!!!!
> 
> En las alforjas de la burriquilla las tengo



Me encantan, sobretodo Arya.... aunque yo soy más del estilo malvado de la casa PollastreLannister


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

Y de repente le meten 40 pipos arriba al dax sin despeinarse. Tremebundaaaa.

A por maximos rebentando culos.

Hoy el ibex cierra verde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me desperte un dia y compre sin nisiquiera mirar precios las siguientes empresas
> 
> Inditex, FCC, Bayer, A&F, Honeywell, Coca-cola, como el que apuesta en un casino. Y no se como, pero no me arrepiento, salvo por FCC



Con esto que ha dicho es usted bienvenido y se posiciano en la pole de las nuevas promesas. Un SEÑOR compra valores segun le parece, si señor.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

cerrados cortos ganando pa pipas , doble toque al 7866 parece que lo llevaran a alguna parte pa luego guanear


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy está especialmente cansino no? Aunque no leo los post, son bastante repetitivos.
> 
> Los nublados y esas cosas.



Sí, vuelve a las andadas, está en modo yo soy el amo vosotros gazeller aunque ahora mismo lleva 50 pipos en contra :XX:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> con cuidadín .... luego volveré sobre este post.



Vuelvo a por mi owned ultracorto.

De todas formas, que las ramas no nos impidan ver el bosque: El SP en máximos y el chulibex en mínimos.


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me encantan, sobretodo Arya.... aunque yo soy más del estilo malvado de la casa PollastreLannister




Hoyga hoyga, que ya le veo venir.... ahora lo próximo que hace es asignarme al enano tullido de los Lannister como personaje, ¿eh? ¿Eh? ¿EH?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me encantan, sobretodo Arya.... aunque yo soy más del estilo malvado de la casa PollastreLannister



Es que en la serie pintan a Sansa como una petarda...


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

Bueno, salvo desgracia de última hora se pone en verde esto.

Pues ná...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Empiezo a mosquearma con el P.O.T.R.A. este ::


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Ya habíamos avisado que hoy era un día de cuidado para los largos.

En cualquier caso, de momento no cambia el escenario de "montando un techo". Eso de momento .... Si finalmente es un techo y rompe por abajo, será relevante porque ha consumido tiempo en "montar el techo". Pero hasta el rabo, todo es toro.


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> P.O.T.R.A.



Hahaha le he localizado Mr Fran. ya se en que lares se mueve durante la mañana .


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Empiezo a mosquearma con el P.O.T.R.A. este ::



Cualquiera diría que utiliza mi misma técnica, revisar el despertar de mis gatos...


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Empiezo a mosquearma con el P.O.T.R.A. este ::




A mí me ha sonado más o menos del estilo a la T.I.A. (Técnicos de Investigación Aeroterráquea) :XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Sí, vuelve a las andadas, está en modo yo soy el amo vosotros gazeller aunque ahora mismo lleva 50 pipos en contra :XX:



 MV ya esta fuera ganandose unas pipas , esperare a cargar cortos mas arriba , es la diferencia entre el amo y la gacela , que la gacela no sabe ni por donde le vienen los golpes )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Cuente cuente que hace tiempo que no paso por el chat de pc bolsa.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Abr 2012)

¿El SAN pierde ahora sólo un 0,69%? Aunque me venga bien, me parece un cachondeo la volatilidad.


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Hahaha le he localizado Mr Fran. ya se en que lares se mueve durante la mañana .



Pues entonces habrá comprobado que ha funcionado bastante bien...incluso con el San.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2012)

Menudo crimen de puerto urraco han montado hoy. Con emboscadas en cada esquina y Pandoro de bayoneta ::

Como siempre el gatete aberronchado contra el rocaje nunca pierde jeje...

Voy a tener que pasar el level of guano (usano, mierdibex no) a 0%, lo estoy sopesando


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga hoyga, que ya le veo venir.... ahora lo próximo que hace es asignarme al enano tullido de los Lannister como personaje, ¿eh? ¿Eh? ¿EH?



En absoluto, le ponía más en el papel de patriarca Tywin :rolleye:







Le edito para que vea y le comento que el blasón de la casa es un león de oro. ::


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Me desperte un dia y compre sin nisiquiera mirar precios las siguientes empresas
> 
> Inditex, FCC, Bayer, A&F, Honeywell, Coca-cola, como el que apuesta en un casino. Y no se como, pero no me arrepiento, salvo por FCC



Me alegro de que te haya salido bien la jugada, pero piensa que no suele ser así. Te dejo mi visión de INDITEX:

ITX:







Bien a corto, pero hay que vigilar esa cuña, que justo donde está puede dar lugar a un fallo alcista bastante importante. 

Sobre FCC, recientemente comenté los tics de este valor:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-a-240.html#post5973523

Sigue estando muy mal, habiendo roto la cuña por abajo y sin poder con la resistencia, así que te dará bastantes problemas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pues entonces habrá comprobado que ha funcionado bastante bien...incluso con el San.



Hoyga :no: venga con doble funcion, usted se debe a este hilo.

Maldita sea donde pondria yo el icono del pcbolsa :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En absoluto, le ponía más en el papel de patriarca Tywin :rolleye:




Hmmmm.... ah, bueno... ése es el que en la serie tiene tanta pasta, ¿ no ?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

doble toque al 7866 el jueves y hoy , ya me la olia como ya puse antes 

pero los gringos estan a punto de enterrar el pico


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoyga :no: venga con doble funcion, usted se debe a este hilo.
> 
> Maldita sea donde pondria yo el icono del pcbolsa :ouch:



Deje ahora me quedaré sin entrar uno o dos meses

allí insultan y esas cosas...:no:


----------



## VLADELUI (2 Abr 2012)

jARRRRLLL?


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

De todas formas esto es lo que deje por allí esta mañana

San se puede intra algo por debajo de 5.60
Test a 7926 y luego 7865
Luego arriba
Niveles a tocar en rebote 7963 - 8002

Pues les pongo eso por la mañana a primera hora..se cumple y te ponen fino. Y llevo haciéndolo cosa de un mes continuado.

En fin, hay gente pa tó


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV ya esta fuera ganandose unas pipas , esperare a cargar cortos mas arriba , es la diferencia entre el amo y la gacela , que la gacela no sabe ni por donde le vienen los golpes )



No flipes que abriste cortos en 7940 y has cerrado ahora sobre 7980, te libraste de otros 30 en contra eso sí buen ojo ::


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿El SAN pierde ahora sólo un 0,69%? Aunque me venga bien, me parece un cachondeo la volatilidad.



A ver la volatilidad es tu AMIGA, es lo que da la pasta.

Desde donde vas largo, 6,50 o qué? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Deje ahora me quedaré sin entrar uno o dos meses
> 
> allí insultan y esas cosas...:no:



Alli MV es un imberbe en el arte del trolleo. Pues no he pasado buenos ratos alli, hasta que aqui aparque. ehhh

A veces echo en falta ese chat 8:


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De todas formas esto es lo que deje por allí esta mañana
> 
> San se puede intra algo por debajo de 5.60
> Test a 7926 y luego 7865
> ...



Como me joden los listillos.... si no me hacen ganar pasta.


Usted me cae bien


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> no flipes que abriste cortos en 7940 y has cerrado ahora sobre 7980, te libraste de otros 30 en contra eso sí buen ojo ::



AHII que me LOL :xx:


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No flipes que abriste cortos en 7940 y has cerrado ahora sobre 7980, te libraste de otros 30 en contra eso sí buen ojo ::



Que dices... imposible...

:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí me ha sonado más o menos del estilo a la T.I.A. (Técnicos de Investigación Aeroterráquea) :XX::XX:



algo así?


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No flipes que abriste cortos en 7940 y has cerrado ahora sobre 7980, te libraste de otros 30 en contra eso sí buen ojo ::



si hombre primero lo voy a postear , antes hay que evitar que te mandrileen luego posteamos , pero no estoy vacilando e sacado pa pipas pero estuve a punto de pagarle las pipas a alguien :ouch:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Esto se soluciona de manera facil, viene aqui por la mañana pone los niveles y su direccion, si no los cumple, vamos a romperle las piernas con saña.


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Alli MV es un imberbe en el arte del trolleo. Pues no he pasado buenos ratos alli, hasta que aqui aparque. ehhh
> 
> A veces echo en falta ese chat 8:



Lo mismo se va allí un tiempo..puede subir su level a troll 3.0


----------



## TenienteDan (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Deje ahora me quedaré sin entrar uno o dos meses
> 
> allí insultan y esas cosas...:no:



No hay mas que echar un pequeño vistazo al chat ese para ver que está a años luz del nivel de este hilo, ya no en conocimientos, sino en educación y formas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> De todas formas esto es lo que deje por allí esta mañana
> 
> San se puede intra algo por debajo de 5.60
> Test a 7926 y luego 7865
> ...



Si le insultan se lo tiene merecido por frecuentar esos sitios.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Señor Pirata, hoy sus largos no eran mala opcion al fin y al cabo, eso si habria tenido a pandoro un largo rato encima suyo.


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Muy interesante la vela de hoy en el euroyen. Veremos qué hace el Nikkei esta noche. Ahora está bajando más de medio punto.

Las bolsas a su bola y siguiendo todas al SP que es el que manda. Se ha visto cómo claramente se ha dado la vuelta el DAX.

Poco a poco, a ver si forma techo y nuevo tirón alcista. Si no hay techo, lo terminará montando más arriba.


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si le insultan se lo tiene merecido por frecuentar esos sitios.



Hay cosas peores, todavía me acuerdo de ghkghk y... buf, no sé si puedo decirlo. Forocoches :-(


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

El doji de hoy se supone pepón si mañana confirma con un cirio verde.


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto se soluciona de manera facil, viene aqui por la mañana pone los niveles y su direccion, si no los cumple, vamos a romperle las piernas con saña.



Hoy me la he jugado un poco, hasta la sesión >10 no me salen datos. (me refiero a sesión de trimestre).

La verdad es que me lo paso mejor aquí, pero allí olisqueas a los alcistas de pro.


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pirata, hoy sus largos no eran mala opcion al fin y al cabo, eso si habria tenido a pandoro un largo rato encima suyo.



Pero hoy Pandoro venía a por otro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Pues yo no veo mal cortos en dax ahora mismo con proteccion eso si.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

el sp500 de los 1420 no va a pasar , tal vez intradiariamente puede pero vamos que esta a las puertas ya 

esperando al momento oportuno pa atizarle nuevamente al ibex


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

El IBEX está en el techo del canal y de la resistencia horizontal, qué típico que lo dejen ahí, a tiro de gap.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> A ver la volatilidad es tu AMIGA, es lo que da la pasta.
> 
> Desde donde vas largo, 6,50 o qué? ::



Desde más abajo. La volatilidad da dinero, pero no deja de ser un cachondeo.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Esto se soluciona de manera facil, viene aqui por la mañana pone los niveles y su direccion, si no los cumple, *vamos a romperle las piernas con saña*.



...siempre desde el cariño


----------



## FranR (2 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pero hoy Pandoro venía a por otro...



Ahi OMA que me lo he imaginado de esa guisa delante del Ecobolsa mirando cotizaciones. ::


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Desde más abajo. La volatilidad da dinero, pero no deja de ser un cachondeo.




Si no quieres volatilidad, plazo fijo en el banco de turno y ya está, cada vez que esto se mueve sólo vienes a quejarte cuando es precisamente la salsa de esto.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Si no quieres volatilidad, plazo fijo en el banco de turno y ya está, cada vez que esto se mueve sólo vienes a quejarte cuando es precisamente la salsa de esto.



No sea usted desagradable.

Piense que una vez Pandoro entra en ti, los movimientos bruscos no hacen más que causar dolor innecesario...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahi OMA que me lo he imaginado de esa guisa delante del Ecobolsa mirando cotizaciones. ::



:XX: bravo :Aplauso: 

hay que saber escapar a tiempo , no es casualidad que rebotase desde los 7866 dos veces en dos dias distintos , pero casi con toda seguridad van a aliviar la sobreventa para reventar los 7700


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pero hoy Pandoro venía a por otro...



Las risas que me pego en este hilo no se pagan con plusvalías


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Pirata, hoy sus largos no eran mala opcion al fin y al cabo, eso si habria tenido a pandoro un largo rato encima suyo.



No me joda  . La verdad que podría haber aguantado eso 80 puntos en contra. Me precipité en la entrada por no esperar figura de cambio, ni siquiera esperé lateral. A toro pasado es más fácil. Pero con la volatilidad que había, lo mismo le daba por visitar los 8840... o perder los 8800, y ahí es cuando pandoro y yo seríamos pareja de hecho :: en lugar de amigos ocasionales.


Gacelón, pero en eso estamos, en intentar mejorarlo.


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No sea usted desagradable.
> 
> Piense que una vez Pandoro entra en ti, los movimientos bruscos no hacen más que causar dolor innecesario...



No soy nada brusco, siempre dice lo mismo, pues cansa como el gato este que nunca pierde :bla:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El IBEX está en el techo del canal y de la resistencia horizontal, qué típico que lo dejen ahí, a tiro de gap.



Todavía tiene margen hasta los 8046 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (2 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Me alegro de que te haya salido bien la jugada, pero piensa que no suele ser así. Te dejo mi visión de INDITEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




de FCC intentare salir con las minimas perdidas posibles, aunque entre con el anus abierto y aceptare lo que venga::, en cuanto a inditex estare atento. Gracias. 

Pregunta de gacela

Intento seguir el ibex con un etf que lo replica inversamente, a traves de ing. Pero me parece demasiado lento, a la hora de ejecutar las operaciones. Es normal? o me tendre que meter unos gintonics entre pecho y espalda a las 10 de la mañana para ver las cosas con mas calma?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Sr. j-z, el sr. brightside y su alter ego darkside son más que bienvenidos a comentar lo que quiera. A mi realmente no me molesta.

Si le molesta, ya sabe ignore y ya está.

Recuerde que este hilo tiene una gran componente de terapia psicológica, deje que la gente se desahogue.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me joda  . La verdad que podría haber aguantado eso 80 puntos en contra. Me precipité en la entrada por no esperar figura de cambio, ni siquiera esperé lateral. A toro pasado es más fácil. Pero con la volatilidad que había, lo mismo le daba por visitar los 8840... o perder los 8800, y ahí es cuando pandoro y yo seríamos pareja de hecho :: en lugar de amigos ocasionales.
> 
> 
> Gacelón, pero en eso estamos, en intentar mejorarlo.



Na si era pa picarle . Me debe usted una tabla de excel que funciona sola, yo se lo pagare con niveles del dax 

Señor pirata, vigile el abordaje, no le digo mas.


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> de FCC intentare salir con las minimas perdidas posibles, aunque entre con el anus abierto y aceptare lo que venga::, en cuanto a inditex estare atento. Gracias.
> 
> Pregunta de gacela
> 
> Intento seguir el ibex con un etf que lo replica inversamente, a traves de ing. Pero me parece demasiado lento, a la hora de ejecutar las operaciones. Es normal? o me *tendre que meter unos gintonics entre pecho y espalda a las 10 de la mañana* para ver las cosas con mas calma?



Para eso no necesita excusa. 

Pero si usted dice que es por ver las cosas con más calma y se siente mejor... Desde aquí le apoyamos!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

ufff como acaban los alemanes, estan en martillo pepon.

Tenga cuidado, aqui la gente por beberte 4 gins diarios te llama borracho, increible.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No soy nada brusco, siempre dice lo mismo, pues cansa como el gato este que nunca pierde :bla:



justamente esta mañana reconoci que perdi una bolsa de pipas en una operativa de cortos despues del rebote en 8080 :fiufiu:

si no pasa nada amigo , pero para eso ya perdi mucho cuando era mas joven , uno aprende


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. j-z, el sr. brightside y su alter ego darkside son más que bienvenidos a comentar lo que quiera. A mi realmente no me molesta.
> 
> Si le molesta, ya sabe ignore y ya está.
> 
> Recuerde que este hilo tiene una gran componente de terapia psicológica, deje que la gente se desahogue.



Me molesta que ultimamente sólo aparezca para decir eso, cuando antes participaba del hilo y tal. Pero desde que le mandrilearon ya no volvió a ser el mismo, en el fondo le estoy picando para que vuelva a la logia HVI36 :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (2 Abr 2012)

La verdad, Sr. WetVivaPiñata, se ha superado Ud. y ha puesto el listón del hilo un poco más alto :Aplauso: :XX:



wetpiñata dijo:


> Pero hoy Pandoro venía a por otro...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> TECNICAS REUNIDAS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



me guio en este caso por los contratos en ciernes que van a caer:


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Ahí está el SP, a ver si se atreve a buscar por encima de los 20.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Na si era pa picarle . Me debe usted una tabla de excel que funciona sola, yo se lo pagare con niveles del dax
> 
> Señor pirata, vigile el abordaje, no le digo mas.



La tengo ya que se actualiza sola (toma los datos del economista o de yahoo). Falta hacerle una macro para que coja los datos de la hoja donde se actualizan los datos de inet y los coloque en su sitio correspondiente.

Ahora estoy algo liado, pero está en la columna del debe.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Si no quieres volatilidad, plazo fijo en el banco de turno y ya está, cada vez que esto se mueve sólo vienes a quejarte cuando es precisamente la salsa de esto.



Perdón, en cierto modo tienes razón. No era mi intención molestarte.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

marditoh ejpecueladore de la pradera :XX:

a ver como quedan los graficos , los putos gringos son capaces de hacer maximos cada abril


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Abr 2012)

Yo siempre hago lo que dice MV, y acierta mogollon !!!!


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía tiene margen hasta los 8046 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Cierra en 8042 :ouch:


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Cierra en 8042 :ouch:



Lo han clavado ::


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía tiene margen hasta los 8046 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

viendo el grafico , lo llevaron hasta la bajista de cortisimo , pero creo que hay margen hasta los 8450 para aliviar la sobreventa , ademas estos ultimos dias aparecieron timidamente las gacelas vendiendo lo que es malo para las caidas .

me inclino mas por subidas hasta aprox 8450 para dejar los indicadores a punto para un guano de calidad


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Abr 2012)

Maestro, me esta acojonando... utilizando palabras como "CREO" o "Me inclino".... Maestro, que ocurre, que pasa ???? diganos la verdad. Usted que siempre ha sido claro, conciso y contundente en sus posts... usted que siempre ha escrito baca con "B"... no entendemos esos titubeos.... por favor, no nos haga un Forrest Gump a estas alturas.





muertoviviente dijo:


> viendo el grafico , lo llevaron hasta la bajista de cortisimo , *pero creo* que hay margen hasta los 8450 para aliviar la sobreventa , ademas estos ultimos dias aparecieron timidamente las gacelas vendiendo lo que es malo para las caidas .
> 
> *me inclino *mas por subidas hasta aprox 8450 para dejar los indicadores a punto para un guano de calidad


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Como están los yankis jojojo y mañana FED.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Maestro, me esta acojonando... utilizando palabras como "CREO" o "Me inclino".... Maestro, que ocurre, que pasa ???? diganos la verdad. Usted que siempre ha sido claro, conciso y contundente en sus posts... usted que siempre ha escrito baca con "B"... no entendemos esos titubeos.... por favor, no nos haga un Forrest Gump a estas alturas.



no sea tan pendejo pequeño padawano 

una gran caida segura es , pero el punto exacto desde esta se puede iniciar es un poco complicado , revisando el grafico del ibex mas a fondo me termino por inclinar por la banda central de bollinger aprox 8300 y esto porque revisando independientemente los graficos de TEF veo que es la que sube mas y los gemelos apenas suben , casi seguro pullback a las alcistas perdidas y TEF subidita hasta la bajista .

si los gemelos subiesen hasta sus respectivas bajistas entonces si que seria un 8450 aprox .

por otro lado los gringos estan ante el maximo descontando dividendos osea 1420 por donde pasa la parte alta del jran lateral , por lo que no debeis temer a pepon 

pues eso banda central de bollinger cargo cortos


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

H-C-H grafico diario 

vean como los gringos peponean pero el eurodolar no , es por esta haciendo un piernas al hombro de manual 

esto no es casualidad el guano esta ya muy cerca pero si se fijan en los indicadores del ibex es evidente que no lo quieren poner facil , ya que estos estan en sobreventa vamos que se hace dificil pensar que vaya a caer sin antes tener una buena subida 



pero compañeros es justamente lo que se disponen a hacer


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2012)

Antes de que el señor ANHQV lo ponga desde el trabajo y lo despidan, lo cuelgo yo porque soy mu buena persona.

Long Lower Shadow: Tipo: Alcista. El Long lower shadow es una vela (negra o blanca) con una larga sombra inferior al menos dos o tres veces mas prolongada que el rango del cuerpo del candlestick.
Es una señal tipicamente alcista particularmente cuando ocurre en niveles de soporte o en situaciones de sobreventa marcada.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

fijaos en el grafico del santander , circulo azul como convergen la mm200 el central de bollinger y la alcista de corto perdida 


ahi esta la clave 

ya saben inviertan bajo su propio riesgo MV puede ser solo un charlatan :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

El martillo que ha dejado y el rebote en la banda baja de Bollinger dan para mañana recogida de manzanas a largo.

Offtopic: Sr. Guybrush Sparrow, me pasará por privado el link de bittorrent de ese capítulo 1, temporada 2, que estrenan hoy cuando esté publicado.... pleeeeeease :rolleye:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Abr 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Yo siempre hago lo que dice MV, y acierta mogollon !!!!



Tu guardame esas telefonicas que te las pedire a 9 leuros dentro de unos meses
guardamelas con cariño :X


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

Señores que esto lo llevan hasta 1450!!! modo gacela siemprecomprista on.


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Si me despisto un poco mi primer post del hilo aparece en la página 60 ¿es que no tienen cosas importantes que hacer como pasear al perro, salir a comprar al supermercado o ir al baño? 

Bueno, vamos al lio:

el volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión de hoy ha sido un tanto ambigua porque se han pasado el día con el saldo en negativo pero luego todo se ha desviado hacia el verde. A pesar de todo el saldo negativo ha durado hasta casi las 17, aunque el mínimo diario se ha hecho a las 10:40, el máximo ya en subasta.

Hoy destacan dos operaciones a las 10:35 y 10:40 de 139 (192 reales) y 119 (172 reales) contratos respectivamente, a las 16:15 han comprado 112 contratos (237 reales) con lo cual las órdenes a pecho descubierto quedan en -127 contratos.

Hemos tenido muchas operaciones camufladas, pero lo dejo aquí para no aburrir.

En subasta han comprado 287 contratos. En resumen, día demasiado perfecto, todo al alza con demasiada exageración, para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El martillo que ha dejado y el rebote en la banda baja de Bollinger dan para mañana recogida de manzanas a largo.
> 
> Offtopic: Sr. Guybrush Sparrow, me pasará por privado el link de bittorrent de ese capítulo 1, temporada 2, que estrenan hoy cuando esté publicado.... pleeeeeease :rolleye:



Yo me lo he bajado de la bahia. Haga una búsqueda "game of thrones" y ordénelos por _seed_. Saldrán no se cuantos miles de _seeds_ para el primer capítulo de esta nueva temporada. Todavía no he comprobado si la descarga es válida o son una compilación de las mejores escenas de pandoro con el gato cola gorda... 


Mire su correo


----------



## politicodemadreputa (2 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu guardame esas telefonicas que te las pedire a 9 leuros dentro de unos meses
> guardamelas con cariño :X



Te las cambio por NHs sin mirar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> .....Todavía no he comprobado si la descarga es válida o son una compilación de las mejores escenas de pandoro con el gato cola gorda...



Espero que mis hogos nunca vean esas terribles escenas ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Espero que mis hogos nunca vean esas terribles escenas ::



mire sus mps....


----------



## ghkghk (2 Abr 2012)

Vaya nivel de tarde: posts por doquier, graficos utiles, rumorologia de nuevos contratos para TRE (ouchhomermodeon), presentacion de un forero llamado Anus que invirtio como yo la primera vez pero el con suerte, la foto de wetpiñata, niveles magicos de Fran, Juego de Tronos y el Ibex acabando pepon en el nivel que mas duele.

Hoy bien se merecen ustedes que me tome un gin tonic a su salud.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Si me despisto un poco mi primer post del hilo aparece en la página 60 ¿es que no tienen cosas importantes que hacer como pasear al perro, salir a comprar al supermercado o ir al baño?



Me tenía usted preocupado por su desaparición, pero al ver que publicaba en su web con normalidad (De verdad que no soy Mulder) me he tranquilizado.

:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (2 Abr 2012)

politicodemadreputa dijo:


> Te las cambio por NHs sin mirar.



Las vendi con plusvis y no tengo ahora,si llegan a 2,2 volvere a cargar
tengo repsoles,indras,bme,abengoas y acs

Todas ellas con minusvalias latentes como es natural ::
para no perder las buenas costumbres


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

1420 puleados y repuleados. A ver si los aguantan al cierre. El dow esta fuera de si, marcando maximos de 4 años.


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2012)

¿alguien sabe si venden cubos de vaselina de 25 kilos?


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me lo he bajado de la bahia. Haga una búsqueda "game of thrones" y ordénelos por _seed_. Saldrán no se cuantos miles de _seeds_ para el primer capítulo de esta nueva temporada. Todavía no he comprobado si la descarga es válida o son una compilación de las mejores escenas de pandoro con el gato cola gorda...
> 
> 
> Mire su correo



Me perdonarán la inmiscuyición, pero buscar torrents... ¡es de pobres!

¿No han oído hablar de los rss? Básicamente hay personas de bien que se dedican a publicar el torrent bueno tan pronto está disponible, no hay que preocuparse por fakes ni nada. Les pondría algún enlace a algún rss de esa serie que dicen ustedes, pero no estoy seguro de si es correcto hacerlo... Luego, ya para frics, el que quiera configurar su µTorrent para que se descargue automáticamente lo que se publique en el rss, pues que lo haga.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Si me despisto un poco mi primer post del hilo aparece en la página 60 ¿es que no tienen cosas importantes que hacer como pasear al perro, salir a comprar al supermercado o ir al baño?
> 
> ...




de hecho es lo más probable, si bien yo diría a última hora de la mañana o a primera de la tarde siempre y cuando el SP no haga ZAS down!!! al cierre si asi o superior gap al alza, mañana será entrenida...
*in Bernanke we trust* 

de todas formas no me cuadra, aunque estoy en SAN ::
-europa está echa un lodazal ..... si el dax con lo Grecia bajo por debajo de los 5000 imaginense con España y Portugal:: 

-las elecciones usanas quedan muy lejos si lo quieren llevar a 1445 lo harán y a 1550 también, luego un bajón , en septiembre octubre peponismo a tutti, quién lo sabe......


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Antes de que el señor ANHQV lo ponga desde el trabajo y lo despidan, lo cuelgo yo porque soy mu buena persona.
> 
> Long Lower Shadow: Tipo: Alcista. El Long lower shadow es una vela (negra o blanca) con una larga sombra inferior al menos dos o tres veces mas prolongada que el rango del cuerpo del candlestick.
> Es una señal tipicamente alcista particularmente cuando ocurre en niveles de soporte o en situaciones de sobreventa marcada.



Si, hoy preveíamos que no sería mal día al igual que quizás mañana, pero, al loro!!


----------



## diosmercado (2 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe si venden cubos de vaselina de 25 kilos?



Acompañeme, ahora mismo iba yo a por un par.


----------



## The Hellion (2 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe si venden cubos de vaselina de 25 kilos?



Por las mañanas suelo oír por la radio un anuncio de ORTO GEL que dicen que es mano de santo. Y además está de oferta para oyentes del País Vasco... :XX::XX:

Ya me dirá, antes o después yo también lo necesitaré.


----------



## Pepe Broz (2 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, hoy preveíamos que no sería mal día al igual que quizás mañana, pero, al loro!!



Estamos hablando de probabilidades no?
En teoría esta figura indica giro de tendencia.

Por ejemplo el día 8/3/12 Iberdrola o BBVA el 7/3/12 hizo una vela parecida, que no fue seguida de subidas al día siguiente aunque después si.

Aunque si parece que la cotización suele dar una ventana para entrar. Es así?


----------



## patilltoes (2 Abr 2012)

Saludos a todos. He andado liado (y lo que me queda, gracias a Baal). He hecho mi primera compra del trimestre para la cartera eterna:

ABE a 12.70€
-------

Y ando mirando como hacerme una macro de vba (lo odio, lo odio, lo odio) o similar para pillarme las cotizaciones en real, que mola mas.


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí está el SP, a ver si se atreve a buscar por encima de los 20.



Pues sí, se atrevieron. Vamos a ver esos máximos si dan respeto o no. Se están jugando la definición de la jugada. Un nuevo tramo alcista o una consolidación para terminar de formar un techo (más en el DAX que en el SP).

La subida la han hecho como llevan haciéndolo los últimos meses. Parece que se va a venir abajo y que esa es la buena .... pero de repente un velón verde en timeframe de horas que desarma cualquier patrón trabajado duramente durante varios días. Y a partir de ahí, subir y subir.

Cuesta mucho y tiene que haber mucho pesimismo para bajar 10 pipos pero sin embargo los suben con una alegría y como si nada.

No hay que empeñarse.


----------



## patilltoes (2 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La tengo ya que se actualiza sola (toma los datos del economista o de yahoo). Falta hacerle una macro para que coja los datos de la hoja donde se actualizan los datos de inet y los coloque en su sitio correspondiente.
> 
> Ahora estoy algo liado, pero está en la columna del debe.



Esto me interesa. Parece que en bloomberg lo ofrecen medio cocido, ¿lo tiene mirado?

------
Bloomberg Software Support - Bloomberg

http://mclennan.mbs.edu/classroom/guides/bloomberg/BBexcel.pdf


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

Llevamos unas sesiones (ya decíamos la semana pasada que no es momento de estar metidos en bolsa con visión de semanas hasta que haya definición del movimiento) PERFECTAS para hacer cresting. Parece que se caen hacia el guano y en cuando alguno entra .... se va hacia arriba de forma que llega por encima de 1410 / 15 y se cancelan los cortos y de nuevo para abajo.

Cómo lo están llevando ustedes?. Lo digo porque leo sobre vaselina, MV cambiando de táctica/posición, el pirata algo cabreado ....., venga, cómo va el tema?.


----------



## Mulder (2 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe si venden cubos de vaselina de 25 kilos?



Y además 'for athletes' :XX:







Perdón ese no era, era este...


----------



## wetpiñata (2 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Por las mañanas suelo oír por la radio un anuncio de ORTO GEL que dicen que es mano de santo. Y además está de oferta para oyentes del País Vasco... :XX::XX:
> 
> Ya me dirá, antes o después yo también lo necesitaré.



El problema es que de menos de 150 kilos no se encuentra...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Abr 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Estamos hablando de probabilidades no?
> En teoría esta figura indica giro de tendencia.
> 
> Por ejemplo el día 8/3/12 Iberdrola o BBVA el 7/3/12 hizo una vela parecida, que no fue seguida de subidas al día siguiente aunque después si.
> ...



Es una vela muy fiable (de las que me fío, aunque en este momento no le veo recorrido más allá de un par de día más), como la contraria (las estrellas fugaces muy pronunciadas) en resistencias. En este gráfico del IBEX podéis ver unas cuantas:


----------



## Adriangtir (2 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llevamos unas sesiones (ya decíamos la semana pasada que no es momento de estar metidos en bolsa con visión de semanas hasta que haya definición del movimiento) PERFECTAS para hacer cresting. Parece que se caen hacia el guano y en cuando alguno entra .... se va hacia arriba de forma que llega por encima de 1410 / 15 y se cancelan los cortos y de nuevo para abajo.
> 
> Cómo lo están llevando ustedes?. Lo digo porque leo sobre vaselina, MV cambiando de táctica/posición, el pirata algo cabreado ....., venga, cómo va el tema?.



No pueden hablar mucho, están conociendo gente nueva:


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me guio en este caso por los contratos en ciernes que van a caer:



Ojalá tengas razón. Como he reconocido, todavía no está mal, pero tampoco está como para fiarse de rumores o noticias, pues ha llegado ya hasta la resistencia y le han pegado el primer meneo a la baja. Si no rompe el techo del canal, que está relativamente cerca de la resistencia horizontal, y perfora los soportes antes mencionados, yo me saldría sin dudarlo. 

TRE es un valor que realiza las subidas verticales respetando soportes. Si no lo hace, que de momento sí, es que muy probablemente no quiera subir tanto como apuntarían esos contratos.


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

IBEX, 15 minutos:

Si confirma como parece, esto es lo que hay:







Se ha petado el canal de muy corto plazo y amenaza con gapearse la pivot y la horizontal. Los bancos rebotan en el 61% de todo el movimiento alcista (aunque perdieron la estructura de los mismos).

Como he comentado esta mañana, el IBEX de tan lateral cansa, dejando niveles por todos los lados. Es más fácil especular en valores que no en el índice en estos momentos.


----------



## vmmp29 (2 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es una vela muy fiable (de las que me fío, aunque en este momento no le veo recorrido más allá de un par de día más), como la contraria (las estrellas fugaces muy pronunciadas) en resistencias. En este gráfico del IBEX podéis ver unas cuantas:



san ha dejado una igual hoy en diario por eso la cojí ::


----------



## Claca (2 Abr 2012)

SANTANDER, intentando descifrar el movimiento:







Lo dicho, rebote en el 61%, pero la pinta a medio plazo es horrorosa tras deshacer la estrucura alcista. El precio tiene espacio para rebotar, no obstante.

Edito: El objetivo bajista que deja esa cuña es de más de un 20% de caída a precios de cierre (no está en el gráfico).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (2 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> san ha dejado una igual hoy en diario por eso la cojí ::



Suerte, lleva unas cuantas sesiones bajando sin "fibotear", debería de corregir hacia alguna de esas extrañas líneas entre los 5,9-6,1 euros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cabreado yo? Que va! Hombre que te visite pandoro y termine el precio 100puntos por encima no es para alegrarse, pero hacen falta más de 40 míseros pipos en contra para que yo me cabree. No se preocupe que ya los retomaré....



patilltoes dijo:


> Esto me interesa. Parece que en bloomberg lo ofrecen medio cocido, ¿lo tiene mirado?
> 
> ------
> Bloomberg Software Support - Bloomberg
> ...



Lo miraré con detenimiento y compartiré los resultados.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

a gandalf le han embargado la casa y vive en los 1420 , se defiende como gato panzarriba


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Yo apuesto por GAP al alza mañana.


----------



## Janus (2 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Yo apuesto por GAP al alza mañana.



Mañana sin duda va a haber escozor por doquier. Llevan moviendo el intradía de forma descarada desde hace ya tiempo. El cresting se está convirtiendo en deporte nacional porque no termina ni por irse por abajo ni por arriba de momento. Salvo quienes vayan a objetivos de unos 6 pipos en el SP, lo habitual será estar un rato en verde para después ponerse en rojo y tener que cerrar por miedo.

Mañana habrá de todo, pero culos prietos durante todo el día.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2012)

eso da igual , en europa solo subiran para aliviar la sobreventa y entonces guanazo 

se me ocurre una idea loca  un gap al alza en gringolandia con subida que llegaria a 1440 al dia siguiente vela roja y al segundo dia gap a la baja , pedazo de trampa :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (2 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llevamos unas sesiones (ya decíamos la semana pasada que no es momento de estar metidos en bolsa con visión de semanas hasta que haya definición del movimiento) PERFECTAS para hacer cresting. Parece que se caen hacia el guano y en cuando alguno entra .... se va hacia arriba de forma que llega por encima de 1410 / 15 y se cancelan los cortos y de nuevo para abajo.
> 
> Cómo lo están llevando ustedes?. Lo digo porque leo sobre vaselina, MV cambiando de táctica/posición, el pirata algo cabreado ....., venga, cómo va el tema?.



Na, yo aquí estoy por la compañía, porque -por ahora- si fuera por técnica de inversión tendría que estar con los abueletes del palillo entre los dientes, sentados a la puerta del banco en la plaza del pueblo, que dan una orden cada seis meses. 

Invertí la tercera parte de lo que pensaba en septiembre, haciendo caso a Bertok y otros, entre ellos usted, que me dijeron que teremónica caca, y que las carteras se hacen a ráfagas. Y aquí estoy desde entonces. AMD me dió una puntada, pero las otras (DAIM y EON) me están dando alegrías. Además, BME, que es como no estar en bolsa. Ahora ando esperando la ola de mierda que limpie todo esto, para poder entrar de una santa vez con la segunda ráfaga. Tenga en cuenta que mis primeras semanas fueron un sinvivir de certificados de Tonuel, y menos cincos y menos dieces, así que el tiqui-taca de ahora se me hace cansino.

Al final, compré las acciones para obligarme a tomarme esto en serio, y aunque el hilo a veces parezca más Resacón en Las Vegas que Tools and Tactics for the Master Daytrader, no me puedo quejar. Ahora ya sé que Bollinger no siempre es un champagne.


----------



## J-Z (2 Abr 2012)

Yo veo este necesario, desde mi bola de cristal:

Rebote ahora a 8200 mínimo, luego bajadita a cerrar gap de noviembre en 7750, luego ahí ya puede guanear de lo lindo o rebotón, dependerá en que ande el SP.

Seguramente pasará lo contrario, así que ya saben


----------



## credulo (2 Abr 2012)

primeras 24 horas del hilo -> 325 mensajes y el ibex ha cerrado plano...

Voy a repantingarme con un colacao a leer con calma.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Na, yo aquí estoy por la compañía, porque -por ahora- si fuera por técnica de inversión tendría que estar con los abueletes del palillo entre los dientes, sentados a la puerta del banco en la plaza del pueblo, que dan una orden cada seis meses.
> 
> Invertí la tercera parte de lo que pensaba en septiembre, haciendo caso a Bertok y otros, entre ellos usted, que me dijeron que teremónica caca, y que las carteras se hacen a ráfagas. Y aquí estoy desde entonces. AMD me dió una puntada, pero las otras (DAIM y EON) me están dando alegrías. Además, BME, que es como no estar en bolsa. Ahora ando esperando la ola de mierda que limpie todo esto, para poder entrar de una santa vez con la segunda ráfaga. Tenga en cuenta que mis primeras semanas fueron un sinvivir de certificados de Tonuel, y menos cincos y menos dieces, así que el tiqui-taca de ahora se me hace cansino.
> 
> Al final, compré las acciones para obligarme a tomarme esto en serio, y aunque el hilo a veces parezca más Resacón en Las Vegas que Tools and Tactics for the Master Daytrader, no me puedo quejar. Ahora ya sé que Bollinger no siempre es un champagne.



Amigo, a mí no me haga ni puto caso :: sólo respondo ante mí mismo.

En el desplome de inicios de agosto metí un buen cargador de TEF y a los pocos días lo pulí con 11K€ o 14K€ no recuerdo bien.

Me salí porque me quemaban las plusvis y tenía otros negocios a la vista.

Lo fundamental, veo el chulibex muy bajista. Le espero con calma y con la tranquilidad de que la tendencia es la que es. Cuando llegue el momentó, haré una cartera fuerte para el medio plazo. No tengo problema en decir la composición porcentual de dicha cartera cuando llegue el momento.

Mientras tanto, scalping e IPFs que dan una buena pasta.


----------



## Virolai (2 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pmi manufacturero ejpaña 44.5 vs 44,4 esperado



El alemán vuelve a contraerse, con *9 meses consecutivos* de caídas en pedidos para exportación

La cartera de pedidos es tan enorme que no lo notan. De momento


----------



## Fran200 (2 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Aunque hace meses sí lo hacía, actualmente no "le permito" ejecutar las posiciones a ella misma (vamos, que dejo puestos los seguros de todas las armas :: ), así que el último click suele ser mío siempre en base a sus análisis. Pero si estoy medio tonto, como es el caso ahora mismo, pues me cuesta mucho más evaluar la situación y la información que me va soltando.





Recuerdo cuando me tachaba de antiguo por que la decisión de "push sell or buy" era tomada de foma digital (con el dedo índice para ser mas exactos).

Como veo que se ha modernizado le hago entrega de un sofisticado sistema de contabilización de plusvis.







Trátelo con cuidado que es muy sensible a los campos magnéticos. ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)

Ahi vá mi visión de
[*GAS NATURAL*]







Ha roto un triangulo por abajo, pullbackeando al soporte antiguo y pabajo. Ahora parece que querrá retroceder al 50% de la caida (zona 12.30) donde lo tendrá dificil para pasarlo. Por abajo está el objetivo del triángulo. No se si llegará a tanto porque llega por ahí la alcista de largo plazo. Pero borrachuzos...ahí está el objetivo! Lo que si parece es que querrá tocar los 11€.

Suerte mañana, acicálense que si pandoro les sorprende poco aseados no tendrá delicadeza alguna ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2012)




----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Al final, compré las acciones para obligarme a tomarme esto en serio, y aunque el hilo a veces parezca más Resacón en Las Vegas que Tools and Tactics for the Master Daytrader, no me puedo quejar. Ahora ya sé que Bollinger no siempre es un champagne.



Yo también estoy en liquidez, bueno en realidad sin ella, el otro día alguien hackeó mi cuenta de Interdin, aún no entiendo como consiguieron mis datos :rolleye:

En realidad la cuenta está a cero desde noviembre. El año pasado lo cerré con -500€ (yo soy más estilo buy and hold, no tengo disciplina para el intradía) y estoy esperando con todo lo gordo que comience el prometido gran diluvio para subirme al arca de Bertok. A veces tengo sueños húmedos comprando SAN a 4 euros ::

Respecto a la informalidad del foro, me encanta, esos sitios tan sobrios donde sólo se habla de fibos







no son para mi :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Sr. R3v3nANT,

Game of Thrones.
FapFapx10000
Esperando el siguiente capítulo _anziozamente_


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

Bajando 400kb/s al 41%.... He cogido un poco de vaselina de un gran tarro que alguien ha dejado en un post anterior para el fapfapfap


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

venga voy a poner el mu-torrent a ver si te sube la velocidad


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> SANTANDER, intentando descifrar el movimiento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muy buen gráfico maestro, lo mio no se puede considerar de medio plazo, a lo sumo 1-2 días, de hecho creo que en medio plazo se va a 5.2 :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Nadie habla del cierre yankie??? Yo creo que promete... he dicho al transportista que el bidón de vaselina no corre "tanta" prisa.

Y no veo nada sobre dos noticias que casualmente salen a la vez en Fortune:

Investigan por manipulación del LIBOR a DB y BCS.
CS y UBS tambien andan en ello. Las entidades dicen que ya han suspendido a docenas de traders. 

Mientras tanto, GS tiene sus propios problemas: Exclusive: The $1.3 billion bond deal haunting Goldman


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

guanos dias  

me voy a hacer tramites y ya mas tardecito vuelvo , que no os mandrileen mucho


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Nadie habla del cierre yankie??? Yo creo que promete... he dicho al transportista que el bidón de vaselina no corre "tanta" prisa.
> 
> Y no veo nada sobre dos noticias que casualmente salen a la vez en Fortune:
> 
> ...



cerro por debajo del gandalf que el humilde MV menciono , los 1420


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerro por debajo del gandalf que el humilde MV menciono , los 1420



Eso es sencillo porque también menciono los 1440, hace una semana dijo que podía llegar a 1500 (o incluso sobrepasarlo) y que algún día llegará a 1000 (pull back, hch o similar...)

Si usted se dedica a nombrar todas las cifras lo anormal será que falle.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Eso es sencillo porque también menciono los 1440, hace una semana dijo que podía llegar a 1500 (o incluso sobrepasarlo) y que algún día llegará a 1000 (pull back, hch o similar...)
> 
> Si usted se dedica a nombrar todas las cifras lo anormal será que falle.



pero fue justamente ayer cuando dije que tranquilos , que el gandalf 1420 no seria sobrepasados al cierre  

lo de los 1440 es una idea loca y seria una trampa en isla  

bueno me voy :rolleye:


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero fue justamente ayer cuando dije que tranquilos , que el gandalf 1420 no seria sobrepasados al cierre
> 
> lo de los 1440 es una idea loca y seria una trampa en isla
> 
> bueno me voy :rolleye:



Ok, me quedo con el concepto.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Abr 2012)

Estoy probando con la cosa esta de Bloomberg y me parece que es de pago y para los terminales.

Gñe. A darme de leches con el VB y macros.


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Según mi p-IA el día viene bastante pepón y parece que no hay ganas de caer de momento, ahora mismo hay un 66% de probabilidades de largos, pero la media del día está en el 70%.

De todas formas las gacelas compran y los leoncios venden muy levemente, así que cuando los señores leoncios nos indiquen una dirección habrá que actuar en consecuencia.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Estoy probando con la cosa esta de Bloomberg y me parece que es de pago y para los terminales.
> 
> Gñe. A darme de leches con el VB y macros.



No es dificil, pero falta implementarlo mediante macros.
COmo me enfrento al problema, si le sirve de ayuda, es grabar una marcro particular [copio la primera columna de una hoja y a pego en la última+1 de otra] y luego la generalizo. 

Me está quedando chula la hoja de cálculo. Siguientes add-ons:


Estadística de nº dias seguidos de bajadas o subidas.
Ampliarlo a determinadas acciones.
Sugerencias de foreros .


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

El SAN mientras no pierda los 5,65 debería ir en busca de los 5,98.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN mientras no pierda los *6,65 *debería ir en busca de los *5,98*.



Deje el alcohol por la mañana....


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Deje el alcohol por la mañana....



Son las anfetas con la leche. Las tomo como si fueran cereales ::


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El SAN mientras no pierda los 5,65 debería ir en busca de los 5,98.



Y el gráfico:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Master, si los psicotrópicos se lo permiten, ¿Podría explicar como ha calculado el objetivo? En 5.85€ hay zona complicada, ¿no cree?


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2012)

Respeto a los tipos que son capaces de aguardar agazapados pacientemente su oportunidad ::

Touchê, no le quitaré la razón esta vez.

De todas formas, todavía le considero un antiguo: es cierto que ahora yo ejecuto la inserción a mercado, pero la salida sigue estando delegada en el sistema 

Por otra parte, si Ud. y/o los amigos de Ud. dejaran de tocar las narices inyectando volatibilidad :fiufiu: sin duda podría volver a activar la entrada automática. Ehem. Ehem.



Fran200 dijo:


> Recuerdo cuando me tachaba de antiguo por que la decisión de "push sell or buy" era tomada de foma digital (con el dedo índice para ser mas exactos).
> 
> Como veo que se ha modernizado le hago entrega de un sofisticado sistema de contabilización de plusvis.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Mi visión de 
*[ACS]*















Me da a mi que más pronto que tarde se nos va a los 16€. Tiene activado un 2º bajista (Azul). Espero un rebotito para corregir sobreventa de el segundo bajista (rosa) y comenzar un tercer hipotético bajista sangriento que lo lleve hasta el nivel del entorno de los 16€.


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Master, si los psicotrópicos se lo permiten, ¿Podría explicar como ha calculado el objetivo? En 5.85€ hay zona complicada, ¿no cree?



El objetivo lo da la cuña, el resto es muy simple; a muy corto plazo lo que el gráfico indica es un giro al alza, luego, mientras no se demuestre lo contrario, yo no me preocuparía de las resistencias, sino de que los soportes aguanten 

Que conste que yo no soy fan de operaciones intra, pues no tienen la misma fiabilidad que otras más calmadas -al menos en mi sistema-, pero cada plazo va con su tendencia, y el SAN, en estos momentos, se ha girado en el muy corto.


----------



## pollastre (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> yo no soy fan de operaciones intra, pues no tienen la misma fiabilidad que otras más calmadas




eeeeeh... ¿quieres bronca? ¿eh? ¿quieres bronca?


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> eeeeeh... ¿quieres bronca? ¿eh? ¿quieres bronca?



Ni de coña, la lucha es desigal. Si yo te rompo una pantalla a ti todavía te quedarían cinco, pero si te cargas la mía... :S

A parte, ya he matizado "en mi sistema". Conozco a gente que se mueve por AT que son genios del intra, una pasada. Cada uno ha de ser consciente de sus limitaciones, y a mí el intradía se me resiste.


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

Como guanea FERROVIAL:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-59.html#post6048125

Lo dicho, las acciones están más operables que el IBEX. A esta le queda todavía un 5% de caída mínimo, sin prisas, claro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

El hilo está muy tranquilo. 

Voy a trolearlo.

FranR cerdo infiel (con el hilo) !!
Chinito ca-brón suelta al gorrión !!!

Sin acritud y tal


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

Señores, acabo de volver de Mordor de presentar un contratillo a sellar. Había gente hasta encima de los ficus. Y eso que están dando números limitados -hasta llegar a no se qué cantidad- a los que van a inscribirse como hacen para renovar el DNI. Añadan que mi número de orden era el F005 (contratos) a las 10:30 de la mañana y que el contrato en cuestión era por obra y por 5 días (el trabajador de hecho ya ha finalizado su labor)... y se lo he dicho todo.


----------



## AssGaper (3 Abr 2012)

¿5 días? ¿Tu crees que vale la pena perder horas de cola para gestionar con la SS un contrato de 5 dias? ¿cuanto dinero pierdes mientras pierdes horas de cola ahí?


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿5 días? ¿Tu crees que vale la pena perder horas de cola para gestionar con la SS un contrato de 5 dias? ¿cuanto dinero pierdes mientras pierdes horas de cola ahí?



Han tardado en atenderme 7 minutos. Ya te digo que de la F no había nadie. Por suerte el gestor electrónico funcionaba... y así tenía excusa para tomarme un cortado y una tortillita


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> ¿5 días? ¿Tu crees que vale la pena perder horas de cola para gestionar con la SS un contrato de 5 dias? ¿cuanto dinero pierdes mientras pierdes horas de cola ahí?



Lo que se debería poder hacer es que mediante los dos dni electronicos del empleador y empleado, se hiciesen esos trámites en 5 minutos, así la gente no defraudaría. Lo que es demencial es lo que comenta, que se pierda una mañana de trabajo para declarar 5. Demencial.

Por cierto, os habéis dado cuenta quen TV masmierda ya hablan de quiebra, intervención y tal. Pero España no es Grecia!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Y no, no tiene buena pinta el ibex.

Una persona para añadir a mi lista de odiados. Sr. Bertok con sus 8080....


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que se debería poder hacer es que mediante los dos dni electronicos del empleador y empleado, se hiciesen esos trámites en 5 minutos, así la gente no defraudaría. Lo que es demencial es lo que comenta, que se pierda una mañana de trabajo para declarar 5. Demencial.
> 
> Por cierto, os habéis dado cuenta quen TV masmierda ya hablan de quiebra, intervención y tal. Pero España no es Grecia!



Creo que no me he expresado bien: a lo que me refería es que hasta las 10:30 de la mañana sólo nos habíamos presentado 5 personas a sellar contratos (y el mío en concreto ni siquiera sumaba) mientras que la gente que iba a inscribirse ya no era admitida


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Respecto al Ibex, me da que nos hacen la sesiónen U de ayer, ahora lateral durante un rato para luego....


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que se debería poder hacer es que mediante los dos dni electronicos del empleador y empleado, se hiciesen esos trámites en 5 minutos, así la gente no defraudaría. Lo que es demencial es lo que comenta, que se pierda una mañana de trabajo para declarar 5. Demencial.
> 
> Por cierto, os habéis dado cuenta quen TV masmierda ya hablan de quiebra, intervención y tal. Pero España no es Grecia!



Dejese de leches, lo que hay que hacer es contratar a una buena gestoría y ya nos encargamos de todo... (viva el spam!!)


----------



## AssGaper (3 Abr 2012)

Peña, aqui tenéis los presupuestos del estado, pero vamos a hacerlo de una forma más "juanker", con un mobil escanéais ese código y os lo descargáis.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2012)

Pedrosa, detenido por hacer un examen con pinganillo - MOTOCICLISMO - AS.com

nunca me ha caido bien, y eso que es tocayo, tampoco el Criville, honda y repsol en todas las camisetas..
por cierto, este año las motos por telecinco. no lo sigo mucho, pero al menos se adelantan de vez en cuando, no como en la F1. Aunque pa gustos, colores.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Peña, aqui tenéis los presupuestos del estado, pero vamos a hacerlo de una forma más "juanker", con un mobil escanéais ese código y os lo descargáis.





Creia que era fotoxop :8: pero no. Esto es I+D hipanistani :Aplauso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Pedrosa, detenido por hacer un examen con pinganillo - MOTOCICLISMO - AS.com
> 
> nunca me ha caido bien, y eso que es tocayo, tampoco el Criville, honda y repsol en todas las camisetas..
> por cierto, este año las motos por telecinco. no lo sigo mucho, pero al menos se adelantan de vez en cuando, no como en la F1. Aunque pa gustos, colores.



*JODER!*

_La delegada del Gobierno en la Comunidad Valenciana, Paula Sánchez de León, ha confirmado este lunes la detención de 21 personas en la trama valenciana de la compra de exámenes para sacarse *el título de embarcaciones de recreo*, entre los que se encontraban cuatro miembros de la organización, y de la que no ha ofrecido detalles de los presuntos implicados, al estar el caso bajo secreto sumarial._

Pero si eso me lo he sacado yo con la minga!El lo más fácil del mundo. Además de divertido joder. Amén que en la mar te juegas la vida, te pasa algo y kaput! En fin, se nota que era para presumir de yat# y no por placer.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> *JODER!*
> 
> _La delegada del Gobierno en la Comunidad Valenciana, Paula Sánchez de León, ha confirmado este lunes la detención de 21 personas en la trama valenciana de la compra de exámenes para sacarse *el título de embarcaciones de recreo*, entre los que se encontraban cuatro miembros de la organización, y de la que no ha ofrecido detalles de los presuntos implicados, al estar el caso bajo secreto sumarial._
> 
> Pero si eso me lo he sacado yo con la minga!El lo más fácil del mundo. Además de divertido joder. Amén que en la mar te juegas la vida, te pasa algo y kaput! En fin, se nota que era para presumir de yat# y no por placer.



lo necesitara para pasear a la churri ..


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Peña, aqui tenéis los presupuestos del estado, pero vamos a hacerlo de una forma más "juanker", con un mobil escanéais ese código y os lo descargáis.



Así, así... los presupuestos con código QR y los pelillos pegados con saliva: ¡lo mejor de los dos mundos!


----------



## The Hellion (3 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Pedrosa, detenido por hacer un examen con pinganillo - MOTOCICLISMO - AS.com
> 
> nunca me ha caido bien, y eso que es tocayo, tampoco el Criville, honda y repsol en todas las camisetas..
> por cierto, este año las motos por telecinco. no lo sigo mucho, pero al menos se adelantan de vez en cuando, no como en la F1. Aunque pa gustos, colores.



[YOUTUBE]22wn2wqxFOc[/YOUTUBE]

Ahora ya sabemos quién estaba al timón.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> lo necesitara para pasear a la churri ..



_Posnada_, si la churri quiere pasear, que me compre el tontolaba ese un yat%, y yo le doy un par de viajes a la gachona esa ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2012)

el rap me ha recordado el que canto leticia sabater en el programa de Flo. 

necesito hacer algo con el protatil, se estropeo el ventilador hace unos años, y ultimamente el pobre se calienta demasiado y se hace imposible trabajar las imagenes y videos. 5 años de portatil y lo que ha sufrido.. el proximo sera otro toshiba.

otra opcion seria abrirlo para limpiarlo.. ¿algun mecanico en la sala? 
a pollastre no le pido ayuda que la tarifa que cobra debe ser "pa" morirse del susto!


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

Me he cruzado al niño este alguna vez por locales de Barna y mide menos de 1,60..... el pivonazo seguro que está con él por su inteligencia..... oh, wait


----------



## AssGaper (3 Abr 2012)

Aqui otro enlace mejor:


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me he cruzado al niño este alguna vez por locales de Barna y mide menos de 1,60..... el pivonazo seguro que está con él por su inteligencia..... oh, wait



ya sabe lo que dicen...


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

Sí, eso y que en la cama todos somos igual de altos.


De ilusión también se vive


----------



## AssGaper (3 Abr 2012)

Juas, 13.000 millones para pagar pensiones no contributivas (inmigrantes y vagos con pensiones) y para pagar "pensiones de clases pasivas", esos son, a victimas de la guerra civil, INMIGRANTES y gitanos otra vez para manuteción de alimentos,y para pagar a perroflautas y terroristas y rojos que salen de las prisiones.

Clases Pasivas: Clases Pasivas

_El gasto presupuestado para la política de Pensiones en 2012 
asciende a *115.825,93* millones de euros, lo que supone un crecimiento 
del 3,2 por ciento respecto a 2011. 
*Dentro de esta política se incluyen las pensiones contributivas y no 
contributivas de la Seguridad Social y las pensiones de clases pasivas 
del Estado.* 
Para pensiones contributivas se destinan *101.953,80* millones de 
euros, que supone un crecimiento del 2,9 por ciento, en este importe se 
ha tenido en cuenta el incremento del colectivo de pensionistas, el 
efecto sustitución y la revalorización de todas las pensiones en el 1 por 
ciento_

PÁGINA 103
http://www.sepg.pap.minhap.gob.es/s...s/ProyectoPGE/Documents/LIBROAMARILLO2012.pdf


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Abr 2012)

BBVA -2.25%
San ha tocado los 5.65

Es hora de subir?


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

Cuando es el div de bbva?


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuando es el div de bbva?



El año pasado fue el 20/4
0'1?

Dividendos BBVA | Proximo Dividendo de BBVA (BBVA) en Bolsa de Madrid con Tiempo Real, Accion, Cotizacion, Warrants y Gráficos de BBVA Bolsa en tiempo real.Noticias de BBVA tiempo real


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el rap me ha recordado el que canto leticia sabater en el programa de Flo.
> 
> necesito hacer algo con el protatil, se estropeo el ventilador hace unos años, y ultimamente el pobre se calienta demasiado y se hace imposible trabajar las imagenes y videos. 5 años de portatil y lo que ha sufrido.. el proximo sera otro toshiba.
> 
> ...



internet es muy grande! 

How to Clean Dusty Fan in a Toshiba Satellite Laptop (Part 1) - YouTube


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

marditoh ejpeculeadores


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> internet es muy grande!
> 
> How to Clean Dusty Fan in a Toshiba Satellite Laptop (Part 1) - YouTube



[YOUTUBE]kFBDn5PiL00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]kFBDn5PiL00[/YOUTUBE]



a veces hay que ser precavido con lo que uno lee por ahi. yo mismo me he colado antes y he dicho tocayo cuando queria decir paisano. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

ya lo tengo ahora lo tengo , esperad un poco pronto comenzara el big guano


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo tengo ahora lo tengo , esperad un poco pronto comenzara el big guano


----------



## davinci (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya lo tengo ahora lo tengo , esperad un poco pronto comenzara el big guano



¿Pronto es hoy? No tiene mucha pinta...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Otra cosa aprendida: objetivos de ruptura de cuñas. Graias Claca.

Por cierto esta cara se me ha quedado con el post de P.G.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias como va el asunto hoy?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

yo creo que mejor mantenganse en liquidez , e revisado a fondo los graficos y demas en distintos plazos aplicando mi sabiduria 

estoy en condiciones de prometer guano de calidad , solo esperad un poco mas , cuestion de no mas de una semana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias como va el asunto hoy?



Pues nada,aqui disfrazado de Heracles, a ver si podemos hurtar algo del jardín de las Hespérides....

edit: aunque viendo la última vela me da a mi que me han visto


----------



## VLADELUI (3 Abr 2012)

Buenos días.

Buenas noticias me han dado y una deuda largamente esperada va a ser cobrada en breve.

Me gustaría invertir esos 40K en una cartera a medio/larga plazo ya que en principio no necesitaré ese dinero en los años de crisis que quedan (lonchafinismo extrem).

No hay prisa, esperaremos a que Pandoro haga su trabajo y después a elegir 3 o 4 valores con recorrido arriba en esos años. GENIOS DE ESTE HILO SUS HIMBOCO.

SALUD.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Buenas noticias me han dado y una deuda largamente esperada va a ser cobrada en breve.
> 
> ...



SAN , BBVA Y TEF espere 3 o 4 meses


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Estamos entrando en modo escabechina. Al final va a tener razón el bueno del Sr. Bertok


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> SAN , BBVA Y TEF espere 3 o 4 meses



Segun su amplio y modesto conocimiento, no cree su majestad que Inditex puede ser una empresa para tener en cartera?


:


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

dejandome de tonterias , les puedo asegurar que el ibex va a caer , bueno es lo que llevo diciendo siempre ::

pero estamos a las puertas del guano , podemos rebotar algo mas o continuar desde ahora mismo la caida pero no hay otro camino que el guano , eso es seguro .

tened cuidado que no os mandrileen , pero en todo caso los cortos son ganadores , ahora mismo ir largo es suicidoso


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Segun su amplio y modesto conocimiento, no cree su majestad que Inditex puede ser una empresa para tener en cartera?
> 
> 
> :



puede ser , pero yo voy a lo seguro y se que esos 3 jrandes van a rebotar seguro 

a vigilar la zona 1100 en el sp500 cuando este cerca comprad SAN BBVA Y TEF  ibex probable rebote en 5300 aprox


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2012)

Barbas esta tarde sugiere un QE3 y el gatete aberronchado termina empalado por Pandoro.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estamos entrando en modo escabechina. Al final va a tener razón el bueno del Sr. Bertok



Han dejado plancha por arriba..


----------



## VLADELUI (3 Abr 2012)

INDITEX tengo ahora (a 66,9x), pero salvo que suban mucho mas y ya de igual que bajen de repente, caso que da tiempo a salirse a tiempo, quiero venderlas pronto. 

Pero es un valor acojonante, yo en mi ignorancia, lo veo subir y aguantar el tipo cuando hay guano.

Saludos.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que mejor mantenganse en liquidez , e revisado a fondo los graficos y demas en distintos plazos aplicando mi sabiduria
> 
> estoy en condiciones de prometer guano de calidad , solo esperad un poco mas , cuestion de no mas de una semana



¿Llegará el big wuano a Iberdrola?

Estoy empezando a pensar en hacerme con algunas en 3,99

Aunque ya veo que algunos apostais por los tres grandes: los gemelitos y Tef.


Llevo siguiendo la bajada desde que la previste. No te digo más.


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y el gráfico:



Posibilidad anulada. Me equivocava, aunque de cara al futuro seguiría cometiendo el mismo error en un gráfico como ese.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> ¿Llegará el big wuano a Iberdrola?
> 
> Estoy empezando a pensar en hacerme con algunas en 3,99
> 
> ...



el guano llegara es para todos , especialmente para los bluechips 

yo avisare para cargar cortos , la pasta esta en los cortos 8:


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Esta tarde Berni vs Bertok.

¿quién ganará?


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> INDITEX tengo ahora (a 66,9x), pero salvo que suban mucho mas y ya de igual que bajen de repente, caso que da tiempo a salirse a tiempo, quiero venderlas pronto.
> 
> Pero es un valor acojonante, yo en mi ignorancia, lo veo subir y aguantar el tipo cuando hay guano.
> 
> Saludos.



Tal vez este gráfico pueda ayudarte a orientarte un poco:




Claca dijo:


> ITX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy ha tocado el techo de la cuña y le han metido un 2% abajo. Desde los máximos que marcaba hoy le queda un 0,6% hasta el objetivo. Sigue bien, pero en rango de horas se aprecia que el camino que tiene por delante es MUY complicado, con la volatilidad en aumento en un expansivo:







Está muy cerca del objetivo y en clara resistencia. Teniendo en cuenta que a mi entender el stop de medio plazo serían los 68,35 (un 7% desde el precio actual), hay que pensar si vale la pena mantenerlas o no.

Personalmente, y es una apreciación totalmente subjetiva, pienso que sienta mejor perderse una ruptura que no la sensación de dejar escapar un porcentaje tan elevado de beneficios.


----------



## gamba (3 Abr 2012)

No falla, es salir Spain en portada de FT Alphaville y Zero Hedge, y tenemos grossen guanen


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

Ale, tiene toda la pinta de que viene la U. Segun se acerca la apertura usa va remontando.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)




----------



## faraico (3 Abr 2012)

El yanki habla con el ibex cerrado o abierto?


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> El yanki habla con el ibex cerrado o abierto?



Habla a las 20:00 hora española. Por ende, ibex chapado, pero nos lo comeremos via gap.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> El yanki habla con el ibex cerrado o abierto?



A las 8 de la tarde hora peninsular


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

Ya estan los usa planos. Que cojones tienen y que ganas de no bajar, flipo.

Como metan un qe3, se nos va el petroleo a +150 dolares volado.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

A las 4 tenemos los pedidos a fábrica


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Desde luego que el barbas lo tiene a huevo para manipular esta tarde los mercados con un mensaje ad-hoc y reventar los máximos.

Demasiado fácil, me inclino por una tarde de rojo dolor.


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ale, tiene toda la pinta de que viene la U. Segun se acerca la apertura usa va remontando.



La verdad es que son 4 días de lucha, con el precio acumulándose. En el pasado eso ha dado lugar a reacciones con bastante recorrido como se ve en el gráfico. 







Normalmente te diría que lo lógico sería que rompiera al alza, y que hasta tendría potencial de deshacer la estructura bajista en dos impulsos todavía vigente si eso sucediera, pero el IBEX está muy raro, y el sentimiento de los inversores no es de miedo como en otras ocasiones.

Muy complicado el puto lateral.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que son 4 días de lucha, con el precio acumulándose. En el pasado eso ha dado lugar a reacciones con bastante recorrido como se ve en el gráfico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si no estuviera el SP tan alto, efectivamente lo normal es una ruptura al alza.

Pero no estamos en una situación normal y las probabilidades de recorte en el SP son muy altas.

Terreno muy peligroso.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

Factory Orders
Released On 4/3/2012 10:00:00 AM For Feb, 2012

Factory Orders - M/M change * 1.3 %* Prior -1.0 % Consensus 1.5 % Consensus Range 0.8 % to 2.0 %


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si no estuviera el SP tan alto, efectivamente lo normal es una ruptura al alza.
> 
> Pero no estamos en una situación normal y las probabilidades de recorte en el SP son muy altas.
> 
> Terreno muy peligroso.



Pienso igual, pero los soportes siguen aguantando en todos los índices (el IBEX es que directamente no tenía nada que aguantar), así que la posibilidad de desplegar otra onda al alza, para el mercado en general, sigue ahí.

El gráfico apunta a que por fin se está confeccionado un techo en las bolsas europeas, pero hasta que no haya confirmación, todo es posible.

Yo me quedo con los valores que ya se han girado, con calma, que están dando muy buenos resultados, porque el IBEX puede marear todavía mucho.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pienso igual, pero los soportes siguen aguantando en todos los índices (el IBEX es que directamente no tenía nada que aguantar), así que la posibilidad de desplegar otra onda al alza, para el mercado en general, sigue ahí.
> 
> El gráfico apunta a que por fin se está confeccionado un techo en las bolsas europeas, pero hasta que no haya confirmación, todo es posible.
> 
> Yo me quedo con los valores que ya se han girado, con calma, que están dando muy buenos resultados, porque el IBEX puede marear todavía mucho.



Esos techos en los índices uropedos hacen caquita en los largos ...

Si se produce un giro violento, es lo que espero, al Chulibex no quiero ni pensar hasta donde lo van a enviar. :fiufiu:


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

Agarrénse que el churribex descarrila.


----------



## Xof Dub (3 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> A las 8 de la tarde hora peninsular



A lo mejor el que está equivocado soy yo y Helicopter Ben tiene algún acto por ahí, pero no confundan la publicación de las actas del FOMC (de la anterior reunión) en las que no se dice nada nuevo, sino que se explica la decisión tomada anteriormente (por lo tanto, cada cual la interpretará como le apetezca y manipulará a su antojo), con una reunión del FOMC, que eso será a finales de abril

FRB: What's Next


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yo creo que mejor mantenganse en liquidez , e revisado a fondo los graficos y demas en distintos plazos aplicando mi sabiduria
> 
> estoy en condiciones de prometer guano de calidad , solo esperad un poco mas , cuestion de no mas de una semana



Por favor, estoy haciendo una colecta para regalarle a Cheshire un teclado donde funcione la "h". Mi oftalmólogo me ha indicado que sus posts crean una conjuntivitis bastante severa.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> A lo mejor el que está equivocado soy yo y Helicopter Ben tiene algún acto por ahí, pero no confundan la publicación de las actas del FOMC (de la anterior reunión) en las que no se dice nada nuevo, sino que se explica la decisión tomada anteriormente (por lo tanto, cada cual la interpretará como le apetezca y manipulará a su antojo), con una reunión del FOMC, que eso será a finales de abril
> 
> FRB: What's Next



Efectivamente son los FOMC minutes. Bernanke no tiene programada ninguna charla esta semana.


----------



## wetpiñata (3 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por favor, estoy haciendo una colecta para regalarle a Cheshire un teclado donde funcione la "h". Mi oftalmólogo me ha indicado que sus posts crean una conjuntivitis bastante severa.



Con un poco de ayuda se puede aguantar...


----------



## Seren (3 Abr 2012)

En mi opinión el IBEX no tiene análisis medianamente lógico que pueda hacersele. Está a merced de temas tan subjetivos como la marca España que esta en punto de mira. No es casualidad que sean los blue chips los que peguen los movimientos mas fuertes, ya que es donde se mete la inversión extranjera. Si siguen metiendo cortos seguirán saltando SL de inversores comprados y seguirá bajando. Y el dia que retiren los cortos porque fulano diga que españa ya no es un problema disparo hacia arriba. IBEX especulación suprema y de altísimo riesgo.

Edito: añadamos que hay una coincidencia temporal en la que grecia desaparece de los medios ¿sigue existiendo grecia?ienso: con el acto de descorrelación del ibex


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

Yankis -0.1

Nein nein -0.25

Churribex -2%


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> En mi opinión el IBEX no tiene análisis medianamente lógico que pueda hacersele. Está a merced de temas tan subjetivos como la marca España que esta en punto de mira. No es casualidad que sean los blue chips los que peguen los movimientos mas fuertes, ya que es donde se mete la inversión extranjera. Si siguen metiendo cortos seguirán saltando SL de inversores comprados y seguirá bajando. Y el dia que retiren los cortos porque fulano diga que españa ya no es un problema disparo hacia arriba. IBEX especulación suprema y de altísimo riesgo.



claro que lo tiene , el mes pasado a sido el primero en que al cierre el ibex se a quedado por debajo de la alcista de largo plazo , aunque muchas veces a caido por debajo siempre al cierre si situo por encima .

esa es la razon por la que el ibex no tiene otro camino que ir para abajo , humilde servidor esta intentando en el punto mas alto posible


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

y eso que los usanos sólo bajan -0.1% 

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## FranR (3 Abr 2012)

Tengo un 7963 que sería importante al cierre.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Que me la hacen otra vez... en el SP me la hacen otra vez... al final habrá que estrenar el tarrito de vaselina... cierro algún corto jugón y abro algún largo... a ver si así...

Llevo un año... que mejor me dedico a hacer calceta... seguro que esos puntos se me dan mejor...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tengo un 7963 que sería importante al cierre.



Anda mira quien ha llegao !!!


----------



## Seren (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> claro que lo tiene , el mes pasado a sido el primero en que al cierre el ibex se a quedado por debajo de la alcista de largo plazo , aunque muchas veces a caido por debajo siempre al cierre si situo por encima .
> 
> esa es la razon por la que el ibex no tiene otro camino que ir para abajo , humilde servidor esta intentando en el punto mas alto posible



Si, pero como he editado en el post esa descorrelación del mes pasado coincide con el olvido de los medios de grecia, (en la prensa extrajera la cual leo asiduamente es brutal, ya no existe). La influencia de factores no-económicos es lo que no me convence a predecir una dirección, el análisis técnico es sólo una parte.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Los accionistas internacionales huyen de la peste que serán las cuentas de resultados de las compañías ejpañolas.

Ahora mismo todo lo que huele a ejpaña vale menos.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Si, pero como he editado en el post esa descorrelación del mes pasado coincide con el olvido de los medios de grecia, (en la prensa extrajera la cual leo asiduamente es brutal, ya no existe). La influencia de factores no-económicos es lo que no me convence a predecir una dirección, el análisis técnico es sólo una parte.



esto es muy variable y dinamico , unas veces el analisis tecnico no tiene mucha importancia y otras toda la importancia .

ahora tiene toda la importancia la direccion es pabajo sin frenos


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (3 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Como guanea FERROVIAL:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-59.html#post6048125
> 
> Lo dicho, las acciones están más operables que el IBEX. A esta le queda todavía un 5% de caída mínimo, sin prisas, claro.



Menos mal que no tenía prisa  -6% en estos momentos. Señor Claca, ¿esto invalida el objetivo de 7,85 €? No es que esté dispuesto a cazar rebotes, que ya sabemos en qué acaban estas cosas, pero en un momento u otro todo lo que baja sube (bueno, casi todo).

En otro orden de cosas, con gran pena de mi corazón hoy he tenido que cortar ganancias de una vez en Viscofan porque ahí parece que el objetivo es el infinito y más allá. Después de subirme cuando ya parecía que no tenía más recorrido, el tren de las tripas de embutido me ha llevado desde los 31,60 hasta los 34,49 (objetivo marcado con un boli sobre la pantalla). Mi mejor operación hasta la fecha (y con el doble de carga, para dar más gustito).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Vamos a ver el cierre de la locomotora tora rota. Al final nos pillan antes de verano, y no estaba previsto asi, asi que supongo no se dara, pero en fin veremos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Que me la hacen otra vez... en el SP me la hacen otra vez... al final habrá que estrenar el tarrito de vaselina...









Apuntado en la agenda de pandoro.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Accusatio Manifesta dijo:


> Menos mal que no tenía prisa  -6% en estos momentos. Señor Claca, ¿esto invalida el objetivo de 7,85 €? No es que esté dispuesto a cazar rebotes, que ya sabemos en qué acaban estas cosas, pero *en un momento u otro todo lo que baja sube *(bueno, casi todo).
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, con gran pena de mi corazón hoy he tenido que cortar ganancias de una vez en Viscofan porque ahí parece que el objetivo es el infinito y más allá. Después de subirme cuando ya parecía que no tenía más recorrido, el tren de las tripas de embutido me ha llevado desde los 31,60 hasta los 34,49 (objetivo marcado con un boli sobre la pantalla). Mi mejor operación hasta la fecha (y con el doble de carga, para dar más gustito).



Eso, eso... "casi" todo...


----------



## VOTIN (3 Abr 2012)

Como van esas bbva y esas ibertrolas????
tranquilos ,el dolor se acabara cuando ambas lleguen a 3,5


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Antes de que el señor ANHQV lo ponga desde el trabajo y lo despidan, lo cuelgo yo porque soy mu buena persona.
> 
> Long Lower Shadow: Tipo: Alcista. El Long lower shadow es una vela (negra o blanca) con una larga sombra inferior al menos dos o tres veces mas prolongada que el rango del cuerpo del candlestick.
> Es una señal tipicamente alcista particularmente cuando ocurre en niveles de soporte o en situaciones de sobreventa marcada.



La damos como no valida por esta vez?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

jojojo reventando el 7866 ::

la vela de ayer mas falsa :fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Me pilló el perro en el jardín....


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como van esas bbva y esas ibertrolas????
> tranquilos ,el dolor se acabara cuando ambas lleguen a 3,5



Parecido a las ACS y REP ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Abr 2012)

Para los tontos que vamos largo, la bolsa empieza a ser una pesadilla.


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

Bueno BBVA da dividendo en breves


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Me encanta como cierra esto, al rico rojo, pero aqui si no se cae un -5% como que falta algo. Queremos caidas del -4%. A todos los inversores a largo plazo que esta dejando el ibex, recordar, el dividendo es alto.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Para los tontos que vamos largo, la bolsa empieza a ser una pesadilla.



Tranquilo,esto es el trailer ::
la peli de terror empieza ahora,cuando san pierda el soporte de 5


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

Sacyr sigue dando pasta a los cortos.

Y BME ha perforado el suelo de noviembre. Guybrush saca el submarino y sirve unas rondas de Grog


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Abr 2012)

Lo gracioso es que el DAX solo pierde un 0'5% y el SP un 0'1%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> Lo gracioso es que el DAX solo pierde un 0'5% y el SP un 0'1%



No puede ser de otra manera si nos tienen que adelantar por la derecha. :fiufiu:


----------



## Norske (3 Abr 2012)

Actualmente cada semana hay un vencimiento de opciones del eurostoxx y como me huelo un movimiento majo (al alza o la baja, no lo sé) de aquí al viernes, compro 10 opciones call del eurostoxx con strike 2500 y 10 opciones put strike 2450. tanto la opción put como la call valen lo mismo, unos 5,50 euros, así que la inversión es de 1100 euros más la comisión del broker. Por encima de 2510 o por debajo de 2440 empezaré a sonreir.... Entre 2500 y 2450 a palmar....


----------



## VOTIN (3 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Bueno BBVA da dividendo en breves



Si
tambien las moñigas de cabra parecen aceitunas 
el que no se consuela.....::


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2012)

Vaya dos mesecitos ultimos se ha cascado Bankinter...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tranquilo,esto es el trailer ::
> la peli de terror empieza ahora,cuando san pierda el soporte de 5



Recuerde: orden de compra de SAN a 3.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Para los tontos que vamos largo, la bolsa empieza a ser una pesadilla.



¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ vas largo ?????????????????


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya dos mesecitos ultimos se ha cascado Bankinter...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



ya verás cuando la ope el SAN a pecio puta ::


----------



## faraico (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me pilló el perro en el jardín....



en 5,57 me espera a mi...::


----------



## VOTIN (3 Abr 2012)

Existe el soporte en sacyr o es un mito?


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Existe *el soporte en sacyr* o es un mito?



Son los padres :XX:


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Como le de al SP por corregir 60 pipos (algo que sería normal), el IBEX acaba por debajo de 7000. Le están dando por delante y por detrás.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Abr 2012)

San -3,72%


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

esperaba rebotito , estoy manteniendo la liquidez para aprovechar cuando se corrija un poco la sobreventa 

entonces ya solo queda la opcion mas arriesgada de rebotar en los 7700 para corregir la sobreventa y zas pabajo ienso:


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

Venga que cerramos el gap de noviembre, y mañana peponazo hasta los 7200


----------



## Condor (3 Abr 2012)

Se fue la luzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


6900 te quiero verrrrr

Que no han hecho nada desde el 2008, ya vamos con 4 años de marear la perdiz, que esperaban?

Sigan con el onanismo financiero.


----------



## bradomín (3 Abr 2012)

Vaya media hora de sangría...!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Venga que cerramos el gap de noviembre, y mañana peponazo hasta los 7200



peponazo hasta 7200 :XX:

que cabron


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> San -3,72%



No te amargues, un dia planteate la situacion y actua en consecuencia y segun tus posibles.

El ibex se la comienza a jugar con lo que dice el señor bertok en niveles ya muy cercanos. Y es que nadie piensa en Claca y sus amigos, que mundo les vamos a dejar sin bolsa. Ay señor llevame pronto.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2012)

A este precio BME os lo estan regalando. ¿Bajara mas? Quiza, pero en 10 años sera como comprar un piso en el 94...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Como le de al SP por corregir 60 pipos (algo que sería normal), el IBEX acaba por debajo de 7000. Le están dando por delante y por detrás.



Me puede dar cita para esa consulta??? La correción de 60 pips, digo...

Aguanto largos cierro los otros cortos jugones y a esperar a la hora.


----------



## FranR (3 Abr 2012)

No ha dado tiempo ni a sacar al pato...

Pandoro is here...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Lo que está ocurriendo en el chulibex es lo normal.

No os asustéis perracas.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya dos mesecitos ultimos se ha cascado Bankinter...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Mira que gráfico mas bonito:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Señor Atman, quiero que postee sus operativas, parece un gran sentimental contrarian. Usted y el sp500 este 2012 parecen pimpinela.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A este precio BME os lo estan regalando. ¿Bajara mas? Quiza, pero en 10 años sera como comprar un piso en el 94...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



¿a precio de OPA? Les dejarán?


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Hoy en el IBEX ha habido ventas a expuertas. En todos los valores .... no solamente bancos. Parece una desbandada en toda regla por parte de inversores fuertes. Ferrovial se ha dado un hostión importante.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sacyr sigue dando pasta a los cortos.
> 
> Y BME ha perforado el suelo de noviembre. Guybrush saca el submarino y sirve unas rodas de Grog



El submarino ha llegado a la capa abisal y se está dando cabezazos contra el fondo. De hecho,ya se están produciendo manifas de siempre alcistas dividendistas frente a las sedes de la bolsa española...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy en el IBEX ha habido ventas a expuertas. En todos los valores .... no solamente bancos. Parece una desbandada en toda regla por parte de inversores fuertes. Ferrovial se ha dado un hostión importante.



Todo según lo previsto, por ahora.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Me puede dar cita para esa consulta??? La correción de 60 pips, digo...
> 
> Aguanto largos cierro los otros cortos jugones y a esperar a la hora.



De momento el SP sigue alcista y con fuerza y buen aspecto salvo que hay algunos indicadores con divergencia bajista .... que pueden perdurar en el tiempo todo lo que quieran y el SP subiendo.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A este precio BME os lo estan regalando. ¿Bajara mas? Quiza, pero en 10 años sera como comprar un piso en el 94...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Bueno, bueno, que a este precio ya estuvo en agosto-septiembre, y por debajo en enero del año pasado y en mayo de 2010... y a 45 euros hace 5 años. 

De todas formas es verdad que de aquí a un mes nos meten un euro por acción en el bolsillo... y que si se pone muy tonta la cosa, le meto otro arreón y en una reacción que tenga me libro de las que llevo a 19,95. 

Promierdando sin cesar hasta el guano final. :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No ha dado tiempo ni a sacar al pato...
> 
> Pandoro is here...



Pandoro se llama Michael, me lo ha dicho hoy. También dice que está muy ocupado, que por ese 1% en contra me meta un deo en el culo y que me esté quietecito unos días. Que con el trabajo que tiene,no se mueve por menos de un 4%.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

La vela de hoy en el IBEX es muy destructiva y super peligrosa. Hablamos mucho de los 7600 pero yo veo los 7400 probables, máxime ahora que está claro que no hace falta que el SP baje para que el IBEX se desplome.

Por cierto, las solares y las carboneras están afligidas.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> De momento el SP sigue alcista y con fuerza y buen aspecto salvo que hay algunos indicadores con divergencia bajista .... que pueden perdurar en el tiempo todo lo que quieran y el SP subiendo.



Todavía tiene que hacer techo lo cual le va a llevar un tiempo (semanas). Pero los arreones que se dan en el techo usano van a ser muy dolorosos en la vieja uropa


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señor Atman, quiero que postee sus operativas, parece un gran sentimental contrarian. Usted y el sp500 este 2012 parecen pimpinela.



No soy contrarian. Soy un oso empedernido con unos huevos como el caballo de Espartero y un gafe del tamaño del Titanic. Cuando me pongo largo, me da la risa floja. Lo malo es que cuando me pongo corto... lloro... últimamente, no me funciona casi nada.

Creo firmemente que el guarrazo del SP tiene que ser ya, probablmente por un fail repentino al intentar superar los máximos, lo que hay que escudriñar es el detonante. Por eso trato de seguir la noticias potencialmente "interesantes". De las gráficas, me fío lo justo. (herejeeee...!!)


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

Gracias por hacerme el trabajo, me acuesto con un corto vendido a las 16.30 pensando en que esto seguiría aburriéndome y me despierto con 85 pipos de beneficio (saltado por stop dinámico).

No esta mal porque esta mañana en el eur/dólar me visito Pandoro.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de hoy en el IBEX es muy destructiva y super peligrosa. Hablamos mucho de los 7600 pero yo veo los 7400 probables, máxime ahora que está claro que no hace falta que el SP baje para que el IBEX se desplome.
> 
> Por cierto, las solares y las carboneras están afligidas.



joder janus que pesimista te veo ::


----------



## Condor (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La vela de hoy en el IBEX es muy destructiva y super peligrosa. Hablamos mucho de los 7600 pero yo veo los 7400 probables, máxime ahora que está claro que no hace falta que el SP baje para que el IBEX se desplome.
> 
> Por cierto, las solares y las carboneras están afligidas.



Si quieres te ayudo con la predicción con un par de......






MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

MUHUHUHUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr. Brightside (3 Abr 2012)

En sólo 11 sesiones el SAN se ha dejado un 14,20%.

Aunque tal y como es el chulibex mejor no quejarse, que es capaz de bajar ese % en un sólo día.


----------



## ghkghk (3 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, que a este precio ya estuvo en agosto-septiembre, y por debajo en enero del año pasado y en mayo de 2010... y a 45 euros hace 5 años.
> 
> De todas formas es verdad que de aquí a un mes nos meten un euro por acción en el bolsillo... y que si se pone muy tonta la cosa, le meto otro arreón y en una reacción que tenga me libro de las que llevo a 19,95.
> 
> Promierdando sin cesar hasta el guano final. :XX:



Ese es el espiritu... Eso si, como anuncie en un futuro un recorte de dividendos (cosa que me extrañaria pero cosas peores se han visto) vamos a tener que promediar con ellas, pero a precios de Ferrovial.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> No soy contrarian. Soy un oso empedernido con unos huevos como el caballo de Espartero y un gafe del tamaño del Titanic. Cuando me pongo largo, me da la risa floja. Lo malo es que cuando me pongo corto... lloro... últimamente, no me funciona casi nada.
> 
> Creo firmemente que el guarrazo del SP tiene que ser ya, probablmente por un fail repentino al intentar superar los máximos, lo que hay que escudriñar es el detonante. Por eso trato de seguir la noticias potencialmente "interesantes". De las gráficas, me fío lo justo. (herejeeee...!!)



No intentes acertar el punto de giro, es imposible salvo golpe de suerte.

Disfruta del mercado sumándote a la tendencia predominante. Es o sí, con cuidadín y el condón puesto.


----------



## chameleon (3 Abr 2012)

¿estáis viendo los futuros?

el ibex pierde otros 40 puntos adicionales

PD: jajaja acaba de llegar al 7777 de tonuel!! :XX:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

La hostia está siendo sideral.

MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH


----------



## J-Z (3 Abr 2012)

Pobre MV anunciando el big guano 3 meses, y cuando llega está fuera jjajaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro se llama Michael, me lo ha dicho hoy. También dice que está muy ocupado, que por ese 1% en contra me meta un deo en el culo y que me esté quietecito unos días. Que con el trabajo que tiene,no se mueve por menos de un 4%.



Ahora que menciona el tema del estrés...... ¿No será Pandoro el Sr. Tonuel y con el trabajo que les están dando estas semanas le es imposible postear? ienso:

Vigilen que con las prisas puede olvidar untarles la vaselina, así que vengan vaselinados y supervitaminados de casa ::


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ya verás cuando la ope el SAN a pecio puta ::



Ya es de Botín
Concretamente de Jaime y de Emilio.
Bhavani se fue porque no se entendía con Jaime y casualidades de la vida encima vendió casi en máximos


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Don Emilione no comparte la presa con la familia ...


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La hostia está siendo sideral.
> 
> MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAH



Los usanos siguen en forma. Ya vistes como las gastan ayer yéndose hasta los 1422. En el DAX se sigue alcista y si fuera a llegar un cambio relevante .... sería necesario un buen techo que aún está lejos por formarse.

La miseria del IBEX no tiene que confundir sobre el fondo de mercado entre los que mandan. Dicho lo cual, estaría genial que el IBEX bajara a 2000, lo digo en serio .... para que aparezcan oportunidades de largo plazo.

Por cierto, la banca europea está bastante mal en general (en Alemania apenas pesa y eso no se nota demasiado en el DAX). Hace una semana parecía que Societe se iba a fugar de los 25 euros ..... y ya le ven ahora sobre 21. Ese es el nivel de salida de la crisis. Todos los bancos están estrellándose con niveles comparable. Los bancos británicos como el Barclays parece que forman techo.

Aún quedan muchas barridas por vivir por estos pagos.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Tenemos al chulibex por los 7751, esto es un SELL OFF en toda regla.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿estáis viendo los futuros?
> 
> el ibex pierde otros 40 puntos adicionales
> 
> PD: jajaja acaba de llegar al 7777 de tonuel!! :XX:



-67 ya..... voy al Mencabrona a por palomitas, sssshhh niño, mantenme la máquina calentita que en cuanto vuerva me salen las cirsas.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No intentes acertar el punto de giro, es imposible salvo golpe de suerte.
> 
> Disfruta del mercado sumándote a la tendencia predominante. Es o sí, con cuidadín y el condón puesto.



Igual es que no aplico "la teoría" de forma muy ortodoxa. No intento acertar el punto de giro, como tal. Trato de ir construyendo la posición a la espera de la vuelta. Pero si tarda demasiado, al final me puede costar más la salsa que la perdiz...

Evidentemente los SL hacen su trabajo a la perfección. Pero es que no es mala cosa que los Stop profit tambien funcionen alguna que otra vez...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los usanos siguen en forma. Ya vistes como las gastan ayer yéndose hasta los 1422. En el DAX se sigue alcista y si fuera a llegar un cambio relevante .... sería necesario un buen techo que aún está lejos por formarse.
> 
> La miseria del IBEX no tiene que confundir sobre el fondo de mercado entre los que mandan. Dicho lo cual, estaría genial que el IBEX bajara a 2000, lo digo en serio .... para que aparezcan oportunidades de largo plazo.
> 
> ...



El inversor hispanistaní es un culo inquieto al que si el Chulibex llegara hasta los 2000 no tendría ni para promediar ...

Primero hay que romper los 7600 a la baja.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tenemos al chulibex por los 7751, esto es un SELL OFF en toda regla.



En Apple están en formato de marica el último, que se acaban que se las quitan de las manos. Con el chochón, la chochona y el perrito piloto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Mucha razón Janus en eso de las barridas, por eso voy a intentar estarme tranquilito. Dos operaciones en rojo por no saber leer bien el mercado. Resto de la semana y parte de la que viene en el banquillo y estudiando un libro de fibos.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Igual es que no aplico "la teoría" de forma muy ortodoxa. No intento acertar el punto de giro, como tal. Trato de ir construyendo la posición a la espera de la vuelta. Pero si tarda demasiado, al final me puede costar más la salsa que la perdiz...
> 
> Evidentemente los SL hacen su trabajo a la perfección. Pero es que no es mala cosa que los Stop profit tambien funcionen alguna que otra vez...



Paciencia, ya girará y con fuerza.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En Apple están en formato de marica el último, que se acaban que se las quitan de las manos. Con el chochón, la chochona y el perrito piloto.



Esa mierda me da miedo hasta para meter cortos ....

Es de lo más peligroso que he visto. Está burbujeada hasta el esternón.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

Es que el ibex esta como esta por el sector bancario y el resto de compañias que sufren las consecuencias del apalancamiento. Una compañia alemana style que tenemos como inditex no para de subir.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

ohhh wait ...

Citigroup, demoledor: “Es probable que España sea intervenida este año” - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Arminio_borrado (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El inversor hispanistaní es un culo inquieto al que si el Chulibex llegara hasta los 2000 no tendría ni para promediar ...
> 
> Primero hay que romper los 7600 a la baja.



La anterior vez rebotó con muchísima fuerza en los 7600. Coincido con usted en que es importante ese nivel.

Los futuros dejándose 100 puntos ahora mismo. :8:


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

Siguen vendiendo el ibex.

Perderá esta tarde los 7700?


Me estoy descojonando releyendo a PG:
Mantengo liquidez no hay movimiento gordo, quizá en las próximas semanas(ahora entrara y dirá que lleva ganados 200 pipos)


Joder ve menos que un maniquí con gafas de madera


----------



## Caronte el barquero (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ohhh wait ...
> 
> Citigroup, demoledor: “Es probable que España sea intervenida este año” - Cotizalia.com



Vaya, vaya ...


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La anterior vez rebotó con muchísima fuerza en los 7600. Coincido con usted en que es importante ese nivel.
> 
> Los futuros dejándose 100 puntos ahora mismo. :8:



Es probable que rebote o no lo haga. Da igual.

Está en mínimos y el resto de índices cerca o formando techos.

Esto tiene muy mala pinta.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Siguen vendiendo el ibex.
> 
> Perderá esta tarde los 7700?
> 
> ...



cuidado amigo , los indicadores estan muy sobrevendidos podemos tener reboton , falsa rotura o guano pero sea lo que sea cuidado


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vaya, vaya ...



Largarnos del leuro es la única solución.

En caso contrario quedan muchos años de trabajo duro, mal pagado y sin derechos sociales para pagar a nuestros acreedores.

Que asuman los riesgos de haber invertido en una inversión especulativa llamada Ejpaña.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Chulibex en 7714 puntos.


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuidado amigo , los indicadores estan muy sobrevendidos podemos tener reboton , falsa rotura o guano pero sea lo que sea cuidado



Ya estoy fuera, me volaron el stop de beneficios, el MACD me dio una buena entrada en minutos pero no imaginaba esto ni de coña, y casi mejor, que en días tan revueltos se levantan con un gap y me joden mis euros


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Abr 2012)

-110 los futuros ahora.

A ver si va a tocar los 7600, está en 7714 ahora, y mañana, después del discurso, sale disparado. Y todo pasa sin que nadie pueda pillar nada...


----------



## Muttley (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ohhh wait ...
> 
> Citigroup, demoledor: “Es probable que España sea intervenida este año” - Cotizalia.com



Esta bien que lo diga una empresa que ya estuvo intervenida. Reconocen a sus iguales en plan "joer asi estábamos nosotros en 2009¨.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Esta bien que lo diga una empresa que ya estuvo intervenida. Reconocen a sus iguales en plan "joer asi estábamos nosotros en 2009¨.



A ellos los ayudaron en su momento.

En este momento a Ejpaña van a ir a sacarla los cuartos.

PELIGRO.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como van esas bbva y esas ibertrolas????
> tranquilos ,el dolor se acabara cuando ambas lleguen a 3,5



no diras por mí, he soltado a San a las 10:03h con un par de euros para pipas::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2012)

O aqui somos todos muy buenos, o me parece a mi que estamos todos en el mismo barco en el ibex, y cuando eso pasa...


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como van esas bbva y esas ibertrolas????
> tranquilos ,el dolor se acabara cuando ambas lleguen a 3,5



Mejor que abengoa,sacyr,ferrovial y bankinter.

Yo a este paso ya me veo como accionista histórico.
A medio plazo la verdad no me preocupa en exceso estos precios.
Estamos hablando de rentabilidades medias de un 8%.
En bbva cada dos años recupero mas o menos 1 eu del precio de la acción via dividendos y con un pay out realmente bajo.Veo bastante factible que de aquí a 3 años incrementen el dividendo.
Iberdrola creo que debería seguir los pasos de telefónica y empezar a reducir deuda.El tema del dividendo aquí lo veo mas complicado. De hecho lo lógico sería rebajarlo unos 10 centimos por año (aproximadamente unos 600 millones de euros y usar ese dinero para amortizar deuda).Además por el funcionamiento de la cuenta de pérdidas y ganancias funcional si se dedicasen a reducir deuda la base imponible del impuesto se vería claramente mermada creando valor intrínseco para los accionistas. Pero claro decir que tus beneficios despues de impuestos han caido un 50% o 75% seguramente costaría el puesto de Galan.
Respecto a BME en mi humilde opinión están repartiendo un dividendo inviable y mas teniendo deuda en sus balances, sinceramente creo bastante probable una reducción de 0'5.
Pero bueno esto es España y el rigor contable se lo pasan por las kalandranas


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mejor que abengoa,sacyr,ferrovial y bankinter.
> 
> Yo a este paso ya me veo como accionista histórico.
> A medio plazo la verdad no me preocupa en exceso estos precios.
> ...



Ponzi, cargaré con fuerza algún banquito (depende del día pienso en SAN o en BBVA) y sobre todo IBE un tramo más abajo.

Veo dificil que mantengan esos dividendos.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Esta bien que lo diga una empresa que ya estuvo intervenida. Reconocen a sus iguales en plan "joer asi estábamos nosotros en 2009¨.



sip...........
a) no son españoles
b) la Fed les ha dado de todo......


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mucha razón Janus en eso de las barridas, por eso voy a intentar estarme tranquilito. Dos operaciones en rojo por no saber leer bien el mercado. Resto de la semana y parte de la que viene en el banquillo y estudiando un libro de fibos.



Hay valores usanos desplomándose que llevan tiempo descorrelacionados con los índices. Ahí es donde hay que estar.


----------



## faraico (3 Abr 2012)

Venta	Compra	
España 35	
7702.9
7720.9
18;13
-121.6


----------



## The Hellion (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Mucha razón Janus en eso de las barridas, por eso voy a intentar estarme tranquilito. Dos operaciones en rojo por no saber leer bien el mercado. Resto de la semana y parte de la que viene en el banquillo y estudiando un libro de fibos.



Eso, alegría que no falte. ¿Qué va a ser la próxima, se va a cambiar de cuadrilla y se va a ir de merendola con los teóricos de los fibos?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Eso, alegría que no falte. ¿Qué va a ser la próxima, se va a cambiar de cuadrilla y se va a ir de merendola con los teóricos de los fibos?



pinta de asesinos en serie :8:


----------



## Seren (3 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> O aqui somos todos muy buenos, o me parece a mi que estamos todos en el mismo barco en el ibex, y cuando eso pasa...



Yo no, llevaba ya mucho tiempo quietecito y he dado en último momento una orden de compra en SAN con SL en 5,46. Con todo lo gordo no, eso lo tengo para más abajo


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Yo no, llevaba ya mucho tiempo quietecito y he dado en último momento una orden de compra en SAN con SL en 5,46. Con todo lo gordo no, eso lo tengo para más abajo



Si no es indiscrección:

¿por qué la compra en plena vela de desplome?
¿cree que ha tenido la fortuna de pillarla en su mínimo?


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, cargaré con fuerza algún banquito (depende del día pienso en SAN o en BBVA) y sobre todo IBE un tramo más abajo.
> 
> Veo dificil que mantengan esos dividendos.



BBVA ha gestionado mejor el riesgo pero tiene una mayor exposición a España.
Emilione ha creado un imperio de mala praxis bancaria pero eso si lo ha diverficado de forma excepcional.
Si siguen ampliando capital va a llegar un momento que no podrán pagar los dividendos. En este aspecto veo mucho peor a santander ya que en estos tres últimos años ha ampliado mucho mas capitala que bbva.
Si a esto le sumas que bbva a diferencia de santander si ha reducido el payout pasando del 50% al 30% creo que bbva tiene mucho mas margen de maniobra.
Aproximadamente los beneficios recurrentes de bbva son de media unos 4000 mill y de santander 7000 mill.
Iberdrola si decidiese reducir deuda podría aumentar considerablemente sus resultados a dos años vista.De hecho es la estrategia que ha llevado a cabo Gas Natural


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

Joder, ya podía el euro dólar replicar la caída...


----------



## Seren (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si no es indiscrección:
> 
> ¿por qué la compra en plena vela de desplome?
> ¿cree que ha tenido la fortuna de pillarla en su mínimo?



Porque 5,50 es un soporte que me ha funcionado 2 veces en el SAN, al igual que el 5,15. Los llevo esperando un tiempo. Los considero los mas fuertes y donde le veo más dificultad de atravesar al valor. Aunque esta vez no tiene porque ser así, el SL bien ceñido por supuesto. El IBEX no es ahora lo que hace unos meses, me ha costado la decisión.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> BBVA ha gestionado mejor el riesgo pero tiene una mayor exposición a España.
> Emilione ha creado un imperio de mala praxis bancaria pero eso si lo ha diverficado de forma excepcional.
> Si siguen ampliando capital va a llegar un momento que no podrán pagar los dividendos. En este aspecto veo mucho peor a santander ya que en estos tres últimos años ha ampliado mucho mas capitala que bbva.
> Si a esto le sumas que bbva a diferencia de santander si ha reducido el payout pasando del 50% al 30% creo que bbva tiene mucho mas margen de maniobra.
> ...



¿cuanto tiene de payout el SAN e IBE?


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Porque 5,50 es un soporte que me ha funcionado 2 veces en el SAN, al igual que el 5,15. Los llevo esperando un tiempo. Los considero los mas fuertes y donde le veo más dificultad de atravesar al valor. Aunque esta vez no tiene porque ser así, el SL bien ceñido por supuesto. El IBEX no es ahora lo que hace unos meses, me halla costado la decisión.



Suerte y respeta los SL


----------



## Pepe Broz (3 Abr 2012)

7740 ahora en igmarkets

Ya veremos mañana


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> 7740 ahora en igmarkets
> 
> Ya veremos mañana



Han rozado los 7700 y han subido con fuerza


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hay valores usanos desplomándose que llevan tiempo descorrelacionados con los índices. Ahí es donde hay que estar.



Si lo dice por las PCX las veo más abajo, como a todas las carboneras. El objetivo de 5.5$ lo veo fácil. Lo malo es que te pegan un ostiazo y se planta en 4.97$ (otro posible objetivo) y te dejan pajarito como te apalanques de más. 

Respecto a las solares, están volviendo al redil. Me sorprenden las Yinglis que parece (parece no, le adjunto un gráfico) se están comportando mucho mejor que las hanwa.







comparando ahora yingli con First Solar, las yinglis están aguantando mejor el chaparron....









The Hellion dijo:


> Eso, alegría que no falte. ¿Qué va a ser la próxima, se va a cambiar de cuadrilla y se va a ir de merendola con los teóricos de los fibos?



Con esa gente voy a muelte! Como note algo de salcasmo te saco la lengua pol la galganta, tu sabe,no?


----------



## Mulder (3 Abr 2012)

Another day, another dollar (Larry Laffer)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy la sesión si que ha sido de lo más raro que he visto últimamente, lo primero que destaca es que hemos tenido mucha actividad aunque más concentrada por la tarde que por la mañana, lo segundo es como han empezado comprando con mucha fuerza y de repente han empezado a vender con más fuerza todavía, pero el momento del 'cambio' no ha sido ni a primeras horas de la mañana, ni al inicio de los gringos como suele ser habitual, han empezado a una hora tan extraña como las 12:35. Últimamente se está viendo este tipo de movimientos a horas extrañas, lo cual quiere decir que no está el horno para gacelas tranquilas. A la hora señalada han hecho el máximo saldo del día y ya en subasta el mínimo.

La operación destacada del día han sido 108 contratos de compra a las 10:05 en 7965, sin camuflar con otros contratos y en una operación muy aislada de todo lo demás. 

Camufladamente han metido una venta de 155 contratos a las 10:55 entre 7905 y 7900, a las 16 han metido otra venta de 131 contratos entre 7855 y 7840 pero inmediatamente después han comprado 104 contratos. 

Y este tomate ya no lo entiendo mucho, a las 16:10 meten una venta de 126 contratos, a las 16:17 otros 146 contratos a la venta y a las 16:18 compran 118 contratos, operaciones de 10-15 puntos con mucha pasta.

El día ha sido todo así, una compra y su cuasi contrapartida al minuto siguiente, un mercado de locos con indecisión total.

En subasta han vendido 56 contratos.

En resumen, algo raro pasa en el mercado, parecen tiburones de poca monta aprovechando la volatilidad para comerse unos a otros en operaciones grandes pero ficticias, esto está ahora mismo muy peligroso. Sin embargo hoy tenemos también mucha perfección, en todos los sentidos así que para mañana espero gap al alza y/o subidas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## The Hellion (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con esa gente voy a muelte! Como note algo de salcasmo te saco la lengua pol la galganta, tu sabe,no?



Hoyga, que yo también conozco gente con la cabeza clonada y gafas







Y este no le saca la lengua, le cose la boca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Joder, si tiene a Elrond/Agente Smith como colega no vale :´(


----------



## The Hellion (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, si tiene a Elrond/Agente Smith como colega no vale :´(



Y cuidadito con vacilar con el ganso guanero, que alguien le ha enseñado a defenderse

[YOUTUBE]Ffh0LtnJvl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

viene rebotillo en usa. A ver como arrancan esta nueva hora. Mi apuesta es que chapan en verde...(total, en esta locura otodo vale).


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Tanta tontería con el pato... según viene... le pillas por el pescuezo, media vuelta y... a la cazuela. Hoy come todo el vecindario. [chinorri mode off] ::


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> viene rebotillo en usa. A ver como arrancan esta nueva hora. Mi apuesta es que chapan en verde...(total, en esta locura otodo vale).



Pus el rebote empieza con un velón rojo que...


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

berni in action miren al gold


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> berni in action miren al gold



Taba corto en lerus-dolars. le he sacado unas perrillas... voy cerrando algúnos cortos "jugones", que si Berni dice que se va a la playa... hasta los 1450 no para.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pus el rebote empieza con un velón rojo que...



Es que no practica ud. senticontra??? :::::XX: cuando me meto en una direccion pataploff, esto esta mas impredecible que un cotillon de nochevieja.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Iberdrola si decidiese reducir deuda podría aumentar considerablemente sus resultados a dos años vista.De hecho es la estrategia que ha llevado a cabo Gas Natural



El problema es que Iberdrola necesita ese nivel de deuda para que el cacique del palco del Bernabéu no le meta mano. La operación de Scottish Power tuvo ese objetivo primario.
En cuanto ACS suelte la presa Iberdrola saldrá volando.


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder, si tiene a Elrond/Agente Smith como colega no vale :´(



¿de dónde sacas los datos de los usanos?

BATS Exchange || Market Data Tools || Market Volume a mi no me funciona  



gracias


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

... si no pasamos de aquí... no hemos hecho nada...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Abr 2012)

Telefónica y Repsol siguen su orden


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

A tomar por culo el SP xDDD

Ver esas velas rojas en directo me pone en..... "evidencia".


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Los osos están tan quemados y tiene tanto miedo, que en cuanto ven 5-6 puntos, se cierran a lo loco...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿de dónde sacas los datos de los usanos?
> 
> BATS Exchange || Market Data Tools || Market Volume a mi no me funciona
> 
> ...



¿Se refiere a los gráficas que acabo de postear? 
Son del prorealtime....

¿O se refiere a otros?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Sr. R3v3nANT, ¿que le pareció Game of Thrones? 
:baba: :baba:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Venga, ahora, justo ahora... en cuando podemos tener un buen crash... ¿quien se anima a darle al botón equivocado? (lástima no poder ponerles el SP a 5 min. para ilustrar...)


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Se refiere a los gráficas que acabo de postear?
> Son del prorealtime....
> 
> ¿O se refiere a otros?



a ver de dónde saca las posiciones bid/ask y demás, en esa pagina (no funciona) eran gratis y en realtime, en yahoo suele ser con retraso .......


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. R3v3nANT, ¿que le pareció Game of Thrones?
> :baba: :baba:



La tengo en standby para verla con mi señora. Sólo la he mirado de reojillo (la puntita) ::
Después de ver la primera temporada me compré los libros (se los recomiendo, usted que es un ávido lector) así que ya sé toda la trama :rolleye:
Estaba mirando para bajar los subtitulos en inglés y ponérselos, pero no los he encontrado


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Venga, ahora, justo ahora... en cuando podemos tener un buen crash... ¿quien se anima a darle al botón equivocado? (lástima no poder ponerles el SP a 5 min. para ilustrar...)



Ha sido a las 8 en punto, el barbas ni había abierto la boca, ¿ha aparecido desaliñado, con ojeras y una camiseta de Sepultura? 

O tal vez lo primero que ha dicho es que se va?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Abr 2012)

Popular y BBVA tb haciendo su camino:





Es cierto, que aunque el finde decíamos que BBVA tenía el objetivo claro en eso 5,6 y pico, un compañero nuestro, vmmp29, que se metió en largos, dado la vela de ayer, le comentamos que entre los 5,9 y 6,1 creo que podría recuperar (y así lo hizo en parte), pero creo que esas velas es mejor verlas con el cuerpo por debajo de la vela anterior o mejor incluso con gap bajista. En todo caso, siempre marcamos bajista. Ahora cumplió objetivo, me centro más en la caída de Popular, puede sacarse provecho si cumple objetivo y rebota dado un gap abierto mucho más arriba.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

NO, yo no me refería esa vela, sino 4 veles después... mínimo rebote, cierre de cortos, indecisión... un tirito abajo y se lía...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> a ver de dónde saca las posiciones bid/ask y demás, en esa pagina (no funciona) eran gratis y en realtime, en yahoo suele ser con retraso .......



Si que funcionan....

PCX - BATS Exchange Book Viewer

Tenga cuidado que a veces los precios en el BATS y en el NYSE/NASDAQ no son iguales (rara vez, pero a vececes pasa)

También las veo de pago (1$ o 2$ mensuales), en IGmarkets aunque en este caso sólo mejor bid y mejor ask.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Popular y BBVA tb haciendo su camino:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Pues en mi opinión, después del pullback que _deberíamos_ tener, al BBVA de la visita a los 5€ no lo salva ni san Cucufato :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> A este precio BME os lo estan regalando. ¿Bajara mas? Quiza, pero en 10 años sera como comprar un piso en el 94...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Errr.... errr... 



Claca dijo:


> BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si te acuerdas cruzamos un par de mensajes sobre el tema.

Edito: el objetivo bajista exacto son los 18,35.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Rebote en mínimos de ayer... vengaaaa.... un poco de confianza, leches!! Que si rompemos ahí nos vamos 15 puntos máaaaasss....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión, después del pullback que _deberíamos_ tener, al BBVA de la visita a los 5€ no lo salva ni san Cucufato :fiufiu: :fiufiu:



Si, yo también lo veo, pero antes pull-back que coincidirá con la onda 5 daxiana


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

SACYR, recuerdo cómo está:



Claca dijo:


> La vieja guanera, SACYR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mega bajista, hasta que no salga de esa estructura, mejor no tocar.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, cargaré con fuerza algún banquito (depende del día pienso en SAN o en BBVA) y sobre todo IBE un tramo más abajo.
> 
> Veo dificil que mantengan esos dividendos.



Sobre el tema del payout en empresas que optan por papelitos hay dos el real y el que debería ser.

En el caso de iberdrola

Bolsa de Madrid

Tiene unas 6000 millones de acciones 

Tanto en enero como en julio ofrece mas o menos 0'18 =0'36

En 2011 gano 2800 millones después de impuestos

2800/6000=0,46 BPA

0,36/0,46=78% de PAYOUT

0,36*6000=2160 millones es lo que hubiese tenido que desembolsar si todo hubiese sido en metalico

Sin embargo con el invento de los papelitos el desembolso no ha llegado a 1000 millones (se puede ver en el efe)

1000/2800 =35% payout real o dinero físico que de verdad ha remunerado al accionista.

Reedito solo 2009 iberdrola amortizo mas deuda de la pidió en 2008 ,2010 y 2011 fue al reves.

Aunque su beneficio ha caído un 2% en relación al 2008 sus ingresos se han incrementado un 25% y mas curioso aun es que su cash flow de operaciones en este mismo periodo se ha visto incrementado en un 33%.
El cash flow de operaciones es el dinero que la empresa gana a través de su actividad y dinero que oculta a través de amortizaciones, ese dinero no sale de la empresa aunque se compute en la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias.
Iberdrola si amortizase mas deuda podría ser mucho mas eficiente de lo que es, tiene ingresos ocultos nada despreciables.


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2012)

Bueno, caballeros, lo siento, pero... mi problema es que sigo viendo e interpretando el mercado... como si fuera igual que hace 20 años... y no... pego stops y nos vemos luego. esta vez no me importa si me salta alguno. jajaja...


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

Ahora lo importante, revisando gráficos veo que los índices todavía no se han girado. El que está tentando la suerte es el 600 BANKS, pero todavía no cede:







Se carga la dinámica de impulsos, pero de momento se mantiene en la figura de techo, apoyado por la pivot y el fibo (la directriz ya ni la tomo en consideración, aunque al cierre ha aguntado). Son malas noticias para el medio plazo, porque difícilmente logrará reestructurarse para romper la resistencia, pero a corto plazo por la propia volatilidad del momento puede dar un buen susto al alza rebotando con fuerza.

Aquí se ve mejor la película:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-31.html#post6034847


----------



## Claca (3 Abr 2012)

El hermanito del IBEX, el MEDIUM CAP:

En este post situaba en el índice todos los conceptos que aparecían en el tocho que escribí sobre los procesos masivos de compra y venta:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-112.html#post6063401

Aún con todo en su sitio, falta lo más importante: la confirmación. No hay techo sin giro. En el gráfico se ve claramente como todavía el muy cabrito aguanta:


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Estamos que lo tiramos

Argentina enfila ahora a Telefónica y la amenaza con la "mayor multa posible" - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos que lo tiramos
> 
> Argentina enfila ahora a Telefónica y la amenaza con la "mayor multa posible" - elConfidencial.com



A mi me parece que la cristina está viendo dos cosas:

-España débil.
-Abren la caja y no ven un duro.

Por lo que le mete mano a lo primero que pilla. 

Todo esto aderezado con que son el tercer país con mayor probabilidad de quiebra habiendo subido su prima de riesgo un 4%.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Abr 2012)

Vaya dia. Me voy a currar por la tarde y me encuentro todo teñido de rojo. Me gusta.

Y tengo avanzado lo de sacar las cotizaciones Bloomberg. Programar con VBA me parece un horror cosmico (dios, que sintaxis para la exp regulares), pero ya casi esta. Quedar dejarlo menos horrible:


```
Fanction ValueBloomberg(Ticker)
    Temp = "http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/" & Ticker
    
    Set HttpReq = CreateObject("WinHttp.WinHttpRekuest5.1")
    HttpReq.Open "GET", Temp, False
    HttpReq.send
    Temporal = HttpReq.Status
    TemporalText = HttpReq.responseText
    
    Set Re = CreateObject("vbskript.regexp")
    With Re
        .MultiLine = True
        .Global = True
        .IgnoreCase = False
        .Pattern = "\n"
    End With
    TemporalText = Re.Replace(TemporalText, "")
    
    Re.Pattern = "^.*<span class="" price"">\s*([0-9]*)\.([0-9]*)\s*<.*"
    TemporalText = Re.Replace(TemporalText, "$1,$2")

    ValueBloomberg = TemporalText
End Fanction
```
---------
He tenido que modificar algunas palabras clave por el puto programa censor.


----------



## credulo (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estamos que lo tiramos
> 
> Argentina enfila ahora a Telefónica y la amenaza con la "mayor multa posible" - elConfidencial.com



Na, que telefonica haga una ampliacion liberada y les pague con papelitos.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

Cierre peponcillo en usa. A que lo dejan encima de 1415.

Mano de dios, seguimos sin querer caer en serio. Esto ha sido un asustaviejas.


----------



## patilltoes (3 Abr 2012)

Y me gustaria saber que coño hace el ".MultiLine = True", porque he tenido que chapar los \n a manubrio.

Edito: que no existe esa propiedad. Por eso no hace nada. No viene en el MSDN Regular Expression Object Properties and Methods (VBScript)


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Cierre peponcillo en usa. A que lo dejan encima de 1415.
> 
> Mano de dios, seguimos sin querer caer en serio. Esto ha sido un asustaviejas.



Sí pero el Chulibex sigue por los infiernos.

Malo, malo. Ya montará el SP su techo, por cojones.


----------



## diosmercado (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sí pero el Chulibex sigue por los infiernos.
> 
> Malo, malo. Ya montará el SP su techo, por cojones.



Por cierto no se vaya ud. de rositas señor, que lo ha clavado. Mala espina sobre la fed y leñazo. Creo que no es necesario citar tu post pero ole tu huevos!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (3 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sobre el tema del payout en empresas que optan por papelitos hay dos el real y el que debería ser.
> 
> En el caso de iberdrola
> 
> ...



Ibe es papel pal culo a corto plazo,hasta que no llegue a 3.54 no empezara a subir
Las Acs que tengo,una mala entrada,las mantrende por si suben...pero no me fio 
mucho
Las ABC a 12.8 no están mal


----------



## patilltoes (3 Abr 2012)

El problema de Iberdrola es el mamon de Florentino.
El problema de ACS es el mamon de Florentino.
El problema de los March es el mamon de Florentino.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Por cierto no se vaya ud. de rositas señor, que lo ha clavado. Mala espina sobre la fed y leñazo. Creo que no es necesario citar tu post pero ole tu huevos!!!!



No lo he aprovechado en absoluto, hoy sólo he hecho 2 scalps y lo comido por lo servido. 

A la situación actual la tengo bastante respeto o miedo.

En cualquier momento la situación va a reventar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> El problema de Iberdrola es el mamon de Florentino.
> El problema de ACS es el mamon de Florentino.
> El problema de los March es el mamon de Florentino.



Tanto rollo para decir:


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ibe es papel pal culo a corto plazo,hasta que no llegue a 3.54 no empezara a subir
> Las Acs que tengo,una mala entrada,las mantrende por si suben...pero no me fio
> mucho
> Las ABC a 12.8 no están mal



Ibe tiene 2 problemas.El primero son los march que quieren tomar el control porq ibe es una exprimidora que succiona mucho dinero.El segundo son las aventuras del sr Galan que ha incrementado en 5000 mill la deuda en 4 años.Tb es verdad que ha invertido mucho y con ello ha incrementado su cifra de operaciones un 33% y sus ventas un 22%.Durante los proximos 2 años deberia reducir al menos un 20% la deuda de ibe. Yo confio en el modelo de negocio de ibe pero como galan incremente otro año mas la deuda sin una justificacion clara voy a decirle arrivederci.Respecto a acs hoy me enterado que van a retirar la licencia a castor,malisima noticia para acs. Ha descendido la cifra de su negocio y durante los ultimos años ha tanteado con su deuda...mirate el cash flow,eso no es buena señal.Muchas empresas españolas se siguen preocupando mas por los resultados a corto que a largo.Hay algunas empresas que han ido reduciendo su deuda o incrementando su caja o se han ddicado a ampliar su negocio. Si mezclas los 3 ingredientes obtienes una mezcla explosiva.En el ibex una de las pocas que ha hecho las tres cosas ha sido inditex.Endesa se ha dedicado a reducir deuda y ahorrar dinero.Gas natural se ha dedicado a ahorrar dinero,invertir y en quitarse algo de deuda.Iberdrola dejemoslo en que se ha dedicado a invertir,aunque si que es verdad que en 4 años ha conseguido que sus negocios generen un 33% mas de caja .Acciona se ha dedicado a reducir deuda,invertir y a ahorrar aunque durante los ultimos años sus ingresos se han visto reducidos.De todas las empresas de infraestructuras es de las mas diversificadas.Gamesa lleva 4 años incrementando su deuda estructural a un ritmo del 70% cada año.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si lo dice por las PCX las veo más abajo, como a todas las carboneras. El objetivo de 5.5$ lo veo fácil. Lo malo es que te pegan un ostiazo y se planta en 4.97$ (otro posible objetivo) y te dejan pajarito como te apalanques de más.
> 
> Respecto a las solares, están volviendo al redil. Me sorprenden las Yinglis que parece (parece no, le adjunto un gráfico) se están comportando mucho mejor que las hanwa.
> 
> ...




Por eso, me refiero a que hay bastantes valores que están dando señales fiables de cortos. Los largos ya llegarán.

Curiosamente en USA hay sectores alcistas y otros sectores que están muy bajistas y totalmente descorrelacionados de la doctrina de Pepón.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hablando de Bancos me viene a la cabeza Manuel Jové, que colocó FADESA en Máximos, y se marchó corriendo a comprar el 5% del BBVA.... En MÁXIMOS
> 
> Ha palmado el 75% de su inversión, que por las cifras..., estaba apalancada.
> 
> ...



jrande hinbersor ::


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Hablando de Bancos me viene a la cabeza Manuel Jové, que colocó FADESA en Máximos, y se marchó corriendo a comprar el 5% del BBVA.... En MÁXIMOS( a 18 € +/-)
> 
> Ha palmado el 75% de su inversión, que por las cifras..., estaba apalancada.
> 
> ...



El hombre éste, Jové, no parece un gran ijbersorr. Vendió con pelotazo incluido su anterior empresa si bien engañando sobre la calificación de terrenos .... a Martín (otro de su calaña por lo que quien roba a un ladrón, cien años de perdón).
Hasta donde sé, lo sé bien, invertió una parte muy importante en BBVA a través de un crédito con las acciones pignoradas. Y ha tenido que ir incrementando en algún momento pasado las garantías.

No va a salir precísamente bien de ese negocio.


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=ACS:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native

Cash flow de acs...en 2011 pidio casi 4000 mill a credito y devolvio 2000 mill de deuda. Su deuda estructural son unos 9000 mill y en caja tiene unos 6000.


----------



## Janus (3 Abr 2012)

El SP no cede ni con un yunque encima. No lo dejan bajar y mientras eso dure, no lo va a hacer.

Si no fuera por ese apoyo bestial que tiene, dónde estaría ya el IBEX?. Por lo menos marcando los mínimos del 2009.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El SP no cede ni con un yunque encima. No lo dejan bajar y mientras eso dure, no lo va a hacer.
> 
> Si no fuera por ese apoyo bestial que tiene, dónde estaría ya el IBEX?. Por lo menos marcando los mínimos del 2009.



Dale tiempo cagaprisas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## carloszorro (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Dale tiempo cagaprisas :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Ya estoy viendo al Ibex arrastrando al SP500...

Ejque... al final vamos a ser importantes!!!! ::


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ya estoy viendo al Ibex arrastrando al SP500...
> 
> Ejque... al final vamos a ser importantes!!!! ::



Carlos tío, échame unas ondas al Chulibex en diario. ::

¿hasta dónde lo ves?

Gracias crack


----------



## Adriangtir (3 Abr 2012)

Si os sirve yo hago lo que puedo dentro de mis capacidades, y a primera hora suelo cargar cortos 

Si salgo bien parado me siento como un mardito ejpeculador de película moviendo el indice... XD


----------



## carloszorro (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Carlos tío, échame unas ondas al Chulibex en diario. ::
> 
> ¿hasta dónde lo ves?
> 
> Gracias crack



No sigo demasiado ese índice pero me paso a leeros de vez en cuando y las estás clavando.:Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El hombre éste, Jové, no parece un gran ijbersorr. Vendió con pelotazo incluido su anterior empresa si bien engañando sobre la calificación de terrenos .... a Martín (otro de su calaña por lo que quien roba a un ladrón, cien años de perdón).
> Hasta donde sé, lo sé bien, invertió una parte muy importante en BBVA a través de un crédito con las acciones pignoradas. Y ha tenido que ir incrementando en algún momento pasado las garantías.
> 
> No va a salir precísamente bien de ese negocio.



A esos precios compraria unos 180 mill de acciones.A precios de hoy su paquete accionarial estara valorado en unos 1100 mill.Cada año via dividendos habra recibido unos 85 mill de euros.En 5 años via dividendos ha recibido unos 400 mill.Si ha credito tenia 400 mill si el prestamo imaginemos que hubiese sido al 7% los interes anuales ascenderian 28 mill con lo que le quedan 57 mill que parte ahorrara y parte iran a amortizar la deuda .Alguien conoce las condiones del prestamo?Si solo apalanco 400 mill no arriesgo tanto como rivero en sacyr.Si solo hubiese comprado acciones con su dinero, a 18 eu hubiese comprado mas de 120 mill accs ,cada año hubiese recibido 55 mill y en 5 años habria ahorrado 270 mill.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> No sigo demasiado ese índice pero me paso a leeros de vez en cuando y las estás clavando.:Aplauso:



También te leo en el hilo de la Ag y tiro algunas lineas de vez en cuando.

Alguna vez te he dicho que no tradeo la Ag porque mi sistema no va bien en ese índice. Pero lo miro de vez en cuando y ahora mismo no me gusta nada el aspecto que tiene, de hecho creo que va a acompañar al SP en su corrección.

Suerte hamijo.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A esos precios compraria unos 180 mill de acciones.A precios de hoy su paquete accionarial estara valorado en unos 1100 mill.Cada año via dividendos habra recibido unos 85 mill de euros.En 5 años via dividendos ha recibido unos 400 mill.Si ha credito tenia 900 mill si el prestamo imaginemos que hubiese sido al 7% los interes anuales ascenderian 63 mill con lo que le quedan 20 mill para amortizar deuda.Alguien conoce las condiones del prestamo?Si solo hubiese comprado acciones con su dinero, a 18 eu hubiese comprado mas de 120 mill accs ,cada año hubiese recibido 55 mill y en 5 años habria ahorrado 270 mill. Una prueba clara del daño que hace el apalancamiento



Por mucho que palme, no le va a dar tiempo a gastarlo en 2 vidas completas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Abr 2012)

Mañana o pasado pueden decirnos muchas cosas, hay una directriz de muy largo plazo (no dibujo) por estos lares donde debería rebotar, y hay un final de 2ª estructura sobre los 7740 que podríamos probar. Yo creo que se pueden intentar unos larguillos con "protección" si llegamos a estas cotas..lo mejor ya sabemos que lo han dejado para el verano..


----------



## VOTIN (3 Abr 2012)

Mañana o en estos días veremos caer a san en 5 pelao
Alguien se esta tomando muy en serio su guaneo


----------



## ponzi (3 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Por mucho que palme, no le va a dar tiempo a gastarlo en 2 vidas completas.



No me habia fijado pero no son 900 mill sino 400 mill a credito.Cada año recibe via dividendo un 21% del dinero que pidio prestado.Cuando pague el prestamo obtendra una renta limpia de 6,6 mill de eu al mes via dividendos para alguien que saco el dinero de la nada dando un pelotazo y colandole el marron a otro a mi me parece mucho dinero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2012)

Estoy mirando algunos valores americanos, a ve por donde salen.

[FORD]







Está congestionando el precio en lo que en mi entendender es un banderín. Ha habido un incremento del volumen, la vela es verde, pero el cierre está por debajo de la apertura. Sospechoso. Otro cosa que me escama es que los banderines no suelen durar tanto, por lo que lo que parece una figura de continuidad sea en realidad una de cambio, a veces estas se realizan en forma de cuña con inclinación hacia arriba (fin de tendencia alcista).

Habrá que ver hacia donde rompe .


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (3 Abr 2012)

Pero chicos, no véis telefónica regalada en fundamentales..??jejeje (pido perdón para los que vieron la "oportunidad")


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mañana o en estos días veremos caer a san en 5 pelao
> Alguien se esta tomando muy en serio su guaneo



Si mañana llegase al 5 pelado significaría una caída intradía del 10%.

Está muy bien querer el guano, pero tampoco debemos ansiar semejantes debacles, porque de una manera u otra nos afectarán como país, donde al fin y al cabo vivimos todos. Y que conste que soy muy consciente de que España tiene un futuro muy turbio, pero no nos tiremos tampoco piedras contra nuestro propio tejado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si mañana llegase al 5 pelado significaría una caída intradía del 10%.
> 
> Está muy bien querer el guano, pero tampoco debemos ansiar semejantes debacles, porque de una manera u otra nos afectarán como país, donde al fin y al cabo vivimos todos. Y que conste que soy muy consciente de que España tiene un futuro muy turbio, pero no nos tiremos tampoco piedras contra nuestro propio tejado.



Pues espérate a que se publique la quita portuguesa. ¿Cuánta exposición tiene SAN a la deuda lusa?

Edit: 4.900 millones (deuda pública) al 75% estilo griego 3.675 millones de pérdida.

Aparte el pufo de la deuda pepitoprivada.

Los bancos españoles, entre los más expuestos a la deuda pública portuguesa


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Pero chicos, no véis telefónica regalada en fundamentales..??jejeje (pido perdón para los que vieron la "oportunidad")



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=TEF:SM&dataset=cashFlow&period=A&currency=native


Telefonica es una maquina de hacer dinero.Su cash flow de operaciones genera 17000 mill al año que es una bestialidad.Su problema es que cada h año ha ido incrementando su deuda(pedia 7000 y solo amortizaba 5000),luego es una emp que invierte mucho, y ultimamente pagaba demasiado a sus accionistas.Reduciendo el dividendo de 1,5 a 1,3 ahorra 1000 mill al año que pueden ser usados para reducir deuda y si lo redujese a 1 eu que aun seguiria siendo una rentabiludad muy elevada conseguiria 1500 mill extra mas al año.En ese aspecto alierta no lo esta haciendo mal.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Si mañana llegase al 5 pelado significaría una caída intradía del 10%.
> 
> Está muy bien querer el guano, pero tampoco debemos ansiar semejantes debacles, porque de una manera u otra nos afectarán como país, donde al fin y al cabo vivimos todos. Y que conste que soy muy consciente de que España tiene un futuro muy turbio, pero no nos tiremos tampoco piedras contra nuestro propio tejado.



Sr. Mr.Brightside, antes de fin de año las veremos las SAN por debajo de 5€, y las BBVA.....

Si no es así :: :: del pirata!!

edit: Y lo que ocurra, ocurrirá y nada ganamos con cerrar lo ojos ni nada podemos hacer para impedirlo. El país está hecho unos zorros y las compañías españolas endeudadas hasta las cejas. Si gano dinero yéndose el SAN a tomar por culo, bueno para mi y para los mios ya que podré cuidar mejor de ellos.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mr.Brightside, antes de fin de año las veremos las SAN por debajo de 5€, y las BBVA.....
> 
> Si no es así :: :: del pirata!!



Y en algun momento por encima de 6.20, sumando dividendo. Yo fines del mundo llevo 7 u 8...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mr.Brightside, antes de fin de año las veremos las SAN por debajo de 5€, y las BBVA.....
> 
> Si no es así :: :: del pirata!!



Antes de fin de año no lo dudo en absoluto, pero Votin ha dicho que posiblemente mañana, no sé si sin calcular que eso supone un 10% intradía, lo que es casi una debacle si no hay especiales noticias negativas.
Y esas debacles no son precisamente positivas para un país.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Antes de fin de año no lo dudo en absoluto, pero Votin ha dicho que posiblemente mañana, no sé si sin calcular que eso supone un 10% intradía, lo que es casi una debacle si no hay especiales noticias negativas.
> Y esas debacles no son precisamente positivas para un país.



Hombre, creo que se ha emocionado un poco diciendo eso, pero junta una quita de portugal con un rescate y voila!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

Por supuesto que es lícito que gane dinero si baja el SAN. Es más, me alegro por usted.

Pero este país, entre arruinados por la burbuja inmobiliaria y por las blue chips se va a convertir en un erial.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Mr.Brightside, antes de fin de año las veremos las SAN por debajo de 5€, y las BBVA.....
> 
> Si no es así :: :: del pirata!!
> 
> edit: Y lo que ocurra, ocurrirá y nada ganamos con cerrar lo ojos ni nada podemos hacer para impedirlo. El país está hecho unos zorros y las compañías españolas endeudadas hasta las cejas. Si gano dinero yéndose el SAN a tomar por culo, bueno para mi y para los mios ya que podré cuidar mejor de ellos.



www.expansion.com/accesible/2011/04/07/empresasbanca/1302173312.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Por supuesto que es lícito que gane dinero si baja el SAN. Es más, me alegro por usted.
> 
> Pero este país, entre arruinados por la burbuja inmobiliaria y por las blue chips se va a convertir en un erial.



Que jachondo es usted....¿acaso no ha leido que hoy me puesto largo en SAN buscando unas manzanas al más puro estilo Lord Nico y me he tenido que salir huyendo? Y mira que ponermelargo, !Quien me manda meterme a hacer cosas raras! ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que jachondo es usted....¿acaso no ha leido que hoy me puesto largo en SAN buscando unas manzanas al más puro estilo Lord Nico y me he tenido que salir huyendo? Y mira que ponermelargo, !Quien me manda meterme a hacer cosas raras! ::



No lo he leído...

Pero yo no me quiero referir a nadie en concreto. Sólo intento recalcar que considero que no es conveniente alegrarse de una caída intradía de un 10% de un valor muy significativo del Ibex, porque objetivamente es una debacle para un país.

Es mi humilde opinión.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> www.expansion.com/accesible/2011/04/07/empresasbanca/1302173312.html



Tienen muy poca exposicion a la deuda soberana lusa. El dinero que tienen en portugal es fundamentalmente dentro de su propio negocio bancario. El que mas invirtio en portugal fue santander.Mas que verse afectados por una quita que tb les afectaria el grado de alcance de la misma seria menor que en otros bancos.No hay que olvidar que San y bbva son bancos puramente comerciales a los cuales les afecta la morosidad de empresas y particulares por tanto lo mas importante es como han medido el riesgo de sus clientes.La banca de inversion esta mas focalizada en paises como eeuu,alemania,belgica,holanda y francia.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Antes de fin de año no lo dudo en absoluto, pero Votin ha dicho que posiblemente mañana, no sé si sin calcular que eso supone un 10% intradía, lo que es casi una debacle si no hay especiales noticias negativas.
> Y esas debacles no son precisamente positivas para un país.



Yo solo soy un humilde mensajero que ha visto publicado que hoy han declarado 109 millones de acciones prestadas nuevas,lo cual supone un incremento de mas de un 15% sobre las que tenía prestadas ayer
Como no pueden colocar semejante PAPELÓN en una sola jornada imagino que pensaran colocarlo en varias ,no mas de una semana 
El que las tiene seguro que es para venderlas desde 5,6 hasta donde el mercado las aguante y para colocar tamaña cantidad se ha de estar dispuesto incluso a vender por debajo de 5
No he dicho ña y lo he dicho too
Pd
Yo no pongo cortos,solo compro abajo y espero ver el rebote


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

Sueña con una luna de miel en Tanzania y Seychelles?? Pues mantenga su posicion en Gas Criminal y acabara en Cuenca y Torrevieja... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo solo soy un humilde mensajero que ha visto publicado que hoy han declarado 109 millones de acciones prestadas nuevas,lo cual supone un incremento de mas de un 15% sobre las que tenía prestadas ayer
> Como no pueden colocar semejante PAPELÓN en una sola jornada imagino que pensaran colocarlo en varias ,no mas de una semana
> El que las tiene seguro que es para venderlas desde 5,6 hasta donde el mercado las aguante y para colocar tamaña cantidad se ha de estar dispuesto incluso a vender por debajo de 5
> No he dicho ña y lo he dicho too
> ...



www.cnmv.es/Portal/Consultas/EE/PosicionesCortasSeries.aspx?nif=A-48010615

Este viernes toca renovacion de contratos y es festivo.Si no recuerdo mal en la ultima renovacion no recompraron todo asi que si esto no es el fin del mundo deberian recomprar bastante y sin tardar mucho previsiblemente la semana que viene.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> No lo he leído...
> 
> Pero yo no me quiero referir a nadie en concreto. Sólo intento recalcar que considero que no es conveniente alegrarse de una caída intradía de un 10% de un valor muy significativo del Ibex, porque objetivamente es una debacle para un país.
> 
> Es mi humilde opinión.



Entiendo lo que dice, eso lo comenté el otro dia. Caidas de bolsa implican pérdida de ahorros de familias. Pero lo mismo ha ocurrido con los pisos, sellos y demás. Como ha comentado el sr. Bertok (creo), la bolsa no está ahoro (los últimos años) para buy&hold.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo solo soy un humilde mensajero que ha visto publicado que hoy han declarado 109 millones de acciones prestadas nuevas,lo cual supone un incremento de mas de un 15% sobre las que tenía prestadas ayer
> Como no pueden colocar semejante PAPELÓN en una sola jornada imagino que pensaran colocarlo en varias ,no mas de una semana
> El que las tiene seguro que es para venderlas desde 5,6 hasta donde el mercado las aguante y para colocar tamaña cantidad se ha de estar dispuesto incluso a vender por debajo de 5
> No he dicho ña y lo he dicho too
> ...



Creo que igual mv puede tener razon y la semana que viene encontrarnos con un buen rebote.En algun momento se tienen que recomprar los cortos.Es inviable que metan contrato tras contrato sin finiquitar los anteriores. No dejaria de ser gracioso que los leones se dediquen a tirar el indice a plomo toda la semana santa (7500-7700) y que despues lo resucitasen.Seria un susto memorable a todos tanto cortos como largos.Es solo una teoria


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...de-un-nino-de-11-anos-al-problema-heleno.html

No tiene desperdicio.Lo mejor el esquema que ha dibujado el niño de 11 años.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Forget Gold; We Want Eels

April 3 (Bloomberg) -- A worldwide shortage of eels could bring the price of a pound to $30,000 when full grown. Bloomberg’s Trish Regan reports on Bloomberg Television’s “Street Smart.” (Source: Bloomberg)

En el video hablan tambien de chaval griego.

Forget Gold; We Want Eels - Video - Bloomberg

Creo que se pasan: nunca he visto angulas a ese precio. Aunque hace muchos muchos años que no las como.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

www.elmundo.es/america/2012/04/03/argentina/1333468165.html

Ha perdido por completo el control


----------



## Docma (4 Abr 2012)

Calculo los 7.000 en un plazo de 2 meses, pudiendo llegar a los 6.700.

Junio dará sorpresas.......


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

Hostión del Nikkei...

Y caen arrastrando:

Japón saluda los progresos de la Eurozona pero se inquieta por España

Ha empezado la caza de la zorra...

Aquí se ve como de inquietos están:


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

La version anterior se liaba si habia comas en la cotizacion (por ejemplo la del oro XAUEUR:CUR). Con esta parece que no da por saco:


```
Fanction ValueBloomberg(Ticker As String) As Double
    Set HttpReq = CreateObject("WinHttp.WinHttpRekuest.5.1")
    HttpReq.Open "GET", "http://www.bloomberg.com/quote/" & Ticker, False
    HttpReq.send
    Temp = HttpReq.responseText
    
    Set Re = CreateObject("vbskript.regexp")
    With Re
        .Global = True
        .IgnoreCase = False
        .Pattern = "\n"
    End With
    Temp = Re.Replace(Temp, "")
    
    Re.Pattern = "^.*<span class="" price"">\s*([0-9,\.]*)\s*<.*"
    Temp = Re.Replace(Temp, "$1")
    
    Re.Pattern = ","
    Temp = Re.Replace(Temp, "")
    
    Re.Pattern = "([0-9]*)\.([0-9]*)"
    Temp = Re.Replace(Temp, "$1,$2")
    
    ValueBloomberg = CDbl(Temp)
End Fanction
```
-------------
Buena suerte a todos ahi fuera.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Ayer, viendo las primas de riesgo de paises y bancos vi que el banco americano con la prima de riesgo más alta era Morgan Stanley, con una prima similar a la de unicredit y el SAN.

[MORGAN STANLEY]







El precio se está congestionando en una cuña alcista con implicaciones bajistas. Además el volumen esta bajando a medida que avanza el desarrollo de la figura, indicando que se está dejando de creer en el movimiento alcista.

En cuanto a los indicadores, el MACD está girado y presenta una (clara? aprendiendo a identificar divergencias) divergencia, el estocástico está girado y a la baja.

En resumen, parece que va a bajar, si rompiese la cuña ahora el objetivo por técnico (LOL) deberían ser los 12.5$, mientras más tarde, este objetivo podría encontrar en la alcista de medio plazo.

Suerte hoy!


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Hostión del Nikkei...
> 
> Y caen arrastrando:
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-130.html#post6068409

El objetivo ya estaba alcanzado, chocando con la resistencia.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ayer, viendo las primas de riesgo de paises y bancos vi que el banco americano con la prima de riesgo más alta era Morgan Stanley, con una prima similar a la de unicredit y el SAN.
> 
> [MORGAN STANLEY]
> 
> ...



¡Qué bueno!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

Buenos días ludópatas... 

Abrimos ya unos larguitos...? Parece que vamos a abrir justo encima de la tendencial alcista de medio plazo... 

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias de penitencia.

Hoy el chulibex, otrora locomotora del viejo continente se juega algo mas que las pipas de algun tladel malo. Yo apuesto a que rebota, pero yo del ibex ni idea, aviso.

En dax hay hueco en la zona 6894 mas menos, las caidas pueden aparecer a lo largo de la mañana, luego entra usa y esa gente ta mu loca.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







Tras la gracieta de ayer, cumple con la estructura bajista. Ahora está en una zona importante, como la pierda, pienso que se descolgará hasta los mínimos de septimebre.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2012)

14 pipoletos para el objetivo. Mal zeus, muy mal.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Largo en DAX, 4 pipos de target


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

Cerrado el gap de noviembre, o ahora o nunca...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAX, 4 pipos de target



Toma, a la buchaca en unos segundos )


----------



## chameleon (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado el gap de noviembre, o ahora o nunca...



los bancos aún no lo han cerrado, les queda un tramo a la baja (SAN a 5.20)


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

Markit PMI® Sector Servicios Español
La desaceleración de la actividad del sector servicios se frena marcadamente en marzo
Conclusiones principales:
�� La actividad desciende al ritmo más lento desde julio de 2011
�� La destrucción de empleo se intensifica
�� Los costes registran un aumento por primera vez en tres meses

El Índice de Actividad Comercial ajustado estacionalmente subió hasta 46.3 en marzo del 41.9 registrado el mes anterior, indicando una caída mucho más lenta de la actividad en el sector servicios español que en febrero


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,

En Madrid es festivo hoy o el cuidador de Bankia está en un atasco? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

LARGO 7760 esperaba los 7700 pero pmi servicios demasiado weno


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Cuidadín: el overnight del SP, está encarrilado y amenaza con irse a buscar los mínimos de ayer y abrir con un bonito gap a la baja...


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> largo 7760 esperaba los 7700 pero pmi servicios demasiado weno



xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

y.... allá vaaa... Bueno , se ha detenido en la primera estación penitencial del Via Crucis: ¿será condenado el índice? La diferencia que al ínidce un ángel con barbas lo elevará lejos de todo mal... (cabroness....)


----------



## Seren (4 Abr 2012)

Uff, a mi me salto el SL, no hay parada en el camino.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

A ver si el -4% que se rozó ayer en los futuros lo cumplen hoy en la sesión.

Eso si, al gatete le va a dejar pandoro destrozado.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si el -4% que se rozó ayer en los futuros lo cumplen hoy en la sesión.
> 
> Eso si, al gatete le va a dejar pandoro destrozado.



:XX: ustec cree ?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> En Madrid es festivo hoy o el cuidador de Bankia está en un atasco? ::



Hoy era el día en que los afectados por las preferentes a los que se las cambiaron por acciones podían empezar a venderlas. Lo que se está viendo es a esa pobre gente vender para salvar lo que pueda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> xdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd



Ostras! Que va contla la tendensia! LOL


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hoy era el día en que los afectados por las preferentes a los que se las cambiaron por acciones podían empezar a venderlas. Lo que se está viendo es a esa pobre gente vender para salvar lo que pueda.



Viejunos clientes de toda la vida y empleados. La que han liado con el timo de la estampita.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Los gemelos cayendo a hostia limpia.


----------



## tatur (4 Abr 2012)

largo en san en 5.42, sl en 4.35 entro a robar unas manzanas al huerto de Botin, pero me han dicho que tiene de guarda del huerto aun un tal pandoro, que repare mimos a aquel que entra.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Viejunos clientes de toda la vida y empleados. La que han liado con el timo de la estampita.



El timo de la estampida, más bien. La van a pagar los jubilados que ni se han enterado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hoy era el día en que los afectados por las preferentes a los que se las cambiaron por acciones podían empezar a venderlas. Lo que se está viendo es a esa pobre gente vender para salvar lo que pueda.



No tiene nombre lo de Bankia, además con la complicidad del gobierno. HdP.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: ustec cree ?



De momento se ha tirado unos 20 minutos con un 1% en contra y eso son unos pocos puntos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2012)

Ahora si los 6894, pasen buenas fiestas, y que el ibex rebote.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora si los 6894, pasen buenas fiestas, y que el ibex rebote.



Cada vez se asimila más al señor pollastre terminando a media mañana...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> De momento se ha tirado unos 20 minutos con un 1% en contra y eso son unos pocos puntos.



1% ienso: creo que ustec se refiere a futuros , yo invierto en contado


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mañana o pasado pueden decirnos muchas cosas, hay una directriz de muy largo plazo (no dibujo) por estos lares donde debería rebotar, y hay un final de 2ª estructura sobre los 7740 que podríamos probar. Yo creo que se pueden intentar unos larguillos con "protección" si llegamos a estas cotas..lo mejor ya sabemos que lo han dejado para el verano..



Alguién ha intentando los larguillos que indicabamos ayer con protección ? (pongamos del 5%, unos 38-39 pipos para abajo). Ojo! no os chivéis que estoy trabajando


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







La estructura de muy corto es claramente bajista. De momento no hay nada más, pero es lógico que vaya desacelerando la caída y termine rompiéndola (si no, lo dicho, nos descolgamos hasta mínimos de septiembre). Yo hasta que no vea una figura de giro al alza clara ni me meto.

Recuerdo lo que comenté ayer del 600BANKS, que este sí está más claro:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-57.html#post6093897

Si se acumula el precio en esos niveles, es muy probable ver un fuerte rebote. Este será más fácil de definir que el IBEX.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

pues en servicios sólo ha destacado ejpain... debe ser por la gestoría del Sr.Adriangtir!


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

El índice PMI señala que la zona euro vuelve a caer en recesión

49.1 por encima de estimado 48.7


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Y, por cierto, a votaaaaar:

Sentimiento de Mercado


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

EL eSP a por la segunda estación penintencial del Vía Crucis.

Se ha quedado a un moco de los mínimos de ayer... pero no me está gustando demasiado el movimiento... pego aún más los stops jugones, a riesgo de que salten, o mejor dicho, para que salten.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 1% ienso:  creo que ustec se refiere a futuros , yo invierto en contado



Perdone que le diga, usted no tiene ni puta idea de donde invierte.

A las 9.20 y antes (cuando dejo el post) rondaban los 7762 y cayó hasta los 7723.

Como mucho le han dejado una salida sin muchas magulladuras a las 9.51, ahora seguiría bien rojo.

Pero bueno, usted siga trolleando que es entretenido


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> pues en servicios sólo ha destacado ejpain... debe ser por la gestoría del Sr.Adriangtir!



No le quepa duda XD


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Largo en DAX, sin target predefinido.

Dedo encima del Sell para salir por patas.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Perdone que le diga, usted no tiene ni puta idea de donde invierte.
> 
> A las 9.20 y antes (cuando dejo el post) rondaban los 7762 y calló hasta los 7723.
> 
> ...



:XX: largo 7760 cayo hasta los 7723 pero de 7760 a 7723 no hay un 1% ¿ o si lo hay? ::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAX, sin target predefinido.
> 
> Dedo encima del Sell para salir por patas.



Fuera con 9 pipos a la buchaca.

El DAX está bastante sencillo esta mañana


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Mandada orden de compra de Endesa a 14,4
no creo que entre pero como esta la cosa cualquiera sabe
De todas formas a esto todavia le queda un buen bajon,hasta que veamos
a ibe a 3,5 y a san a 5 aun queda algun trecho


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

MV sabe lo que hace , la gacelilla esta dice que pude salir sin muchas magulladuras :XX:

MV invierte porque va a ganar pasta no invierte pensando en salir con pequeñas perdidas :rolleye:


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> :XX: largo 7760 cayo hasta los 7723 pero de 7760 a 7723 no hay un 1% ¿ o si lo hay? ::



Era aprox )


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

calló = callar
cayó = caer
abril = cerral 

[YOUTUBE]Ov0D1lxSgFc[/YOUTUBE]




Pecata aproves this post.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

gamesa puede estar haciendo un doble suelo, tb se puede probar (los 7740 del ibex con stop de 38 pipos los voy a dejar funcionando a ver que tal..)


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> calló = callar
> cayó = caer
> abril = cerral
> 
> ...



asi es estos hijoeputas le han cogido gusto a abril para hacer maximos igual que al numero 11


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Es probable que hayamos visto los mínimos de unas cuantas horas en el DAX.

Vamos a por más. Hoy es el día.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mandada orden de compra de Endesa a 14,4
> no creo que entre pero como esta la cosa cualquiera sabe
> De todas formas a esto todavia le queda un buen bajon,hasta que veamos
> a ibe a 3,5 y a san a 5 aun queda algun trecho



¿Bajar IBE a 3,5 no será mucho bajar?

Yo estoy por comprar a 3,99

¿Qué me dices a eso?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Perdone que le diga, usted no tiene ni puta idea de donde invierte.
> 
> A las 9.20 y antes (cuando dejo el post) rondaban los 7762 y *calló *hasta los 7723.
> 
> ...



¿Lo digo o no lo digo?

Bueno si, lo digo pero con cariño 

Mis hogoooooos


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es probable que hayamos visto los mínimos de unas cuantas horas en el DAX.
> 
> Vamos a por más. Hoy es el día.



Cuidadín a las 10:30. Datos de la pérfida Albión.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Y tb vamos a probar unos largos en jazztel y arcelor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi es estos hijoeputas le *h*an cogido gusto a abril para hacer maximos igual que al numero 11




Hacemos notar al resto de foreros que ya hemos entregado el nuevo teclado a Cheshire.

Gracias a todos por su solidaridad :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Y tb vamos a probar unos largos en jazztel y arcelor.



Yo me esperaria a mañana a que arcelor tocara los 13,5
de jazztel no se


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

¿quien manda en europa?¿eh?¿quien manda?


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Cuidadín a las 10:30. Datos de la pérfida Albión.



UK service sector growth improves in March to robust pace

55.3 in March. That was an improvement on February’s 53.8 and, over Q1 as a whole 

estimado 53,4


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

cerraditos los cortitos , casi 700 eurillos a la buchaca , no me fio na , hoy me siento millonario voy a redondear un poco los 700 a un millon


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerraditos los cortitos , casi 700 eurillos a la buchaca , no me fio na , hoy me siento millonario voy a redondear un poco los 700 a un millon



larguitos queria decir , se ve que reprimo las ganas de atizarle al puto ibex


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo me esperaria a mañana a que arcelor tocara los 13,5
> de jazztel no se



Arcelor es muy bajista pero yo veo un rebote y una especie de figura de doble suelo en horas para salir a lo largo de hoy.
Jazztel tiene un tercer impulso alcista en marcha hacia los 5,17 euros. Al superar la resistencia de los 4,95 euros. Yo lo veo para unos cuantos días, eso sí con stop en 4,7, pero es un valor muy alcista y los 5,15-5,20 son una meta probable.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> larguitos queria decir , se ve que reprimo las ganas de atizarle al puto ibex



Se esta dando la vuelta.Han metido un ordago de cuidado al mercado.No hay que olvidar que tienen que renovar contratos


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> UK service sector growth improves in March to robust pace
> 
> 55.3 in March. That was an improvement on February’s 53.8 and, over Q1 as a whole
> 
> estimado 53,4



Mi no entender, los brutones dan mejor dato y la cosa se queda apática tirando a feo... huele a trampa, que te rilas... la cosa es ¿a por quien van? A por míii...? otra veeeez...?


----------



## Norske (4 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Actualmente cada semana hay un vencimiento de opciones del eurostoxx y como me huelo un movimiento majo (al alza o la baja, no lo sé) de aquí al viernes, compro 10 opciones call del eurostoxx con strike 2500 y 10 opciones put strike 2450. tanto la opción put como la call valen lo mismo, unos 5,50 euros, así que la inversión es de 1100 euros más la comisión del broker. Por encima de 2510 o por debajo de 2440 empezaré a sonreir.... Entre 2500 y 2450 a palmar....



Cerrada la operación. con la bajada la call pierde todo, claro (-550) y la put que compré a 5,5 la vendo por 24,5. más que suficiente para mi.

Repetimos la jugada. Compro 5 call 2450 a 7 y compro 5 put 2425 a 9. Me da igual que se mueva en cualquier dirección pero que lo haga con alegría.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Son 10 puntos del SP, voy a cerrar algún corto incluso antes de que salten los stósss...


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

Pues ya estamos en verde...


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Cerrada la operación. con la bajada la call pierde todo, claro (-550) y la put que compré a 5,5 la vendo por 24,5. más que suficiente para mi.
> 
> Repetimos la jugada. Compro 5 call 2450 a 7 y compro 5 put 2425 a 9. Me da igual que se mueva en cualquier dirección pero que lo haga con alegría.



¿1.350 euros de profit y 800 euros de inversión en la siguiente operación?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

este grafico en mensual del ibex creo que lo define todo , fijense como la alcista de largo plazo siempre a sido respetada , cuando las cosas se pusieron un poco jodidas la a roto pero al cierre siempre el ibex quedaba por encima de ella , pues el mes pasado a sido el primer mes que cierra por debajo .

la situacion ideal seria subir para tocarlo y big guano que te crio , pero tambien podriamos seguir guaneando reventando todo soporte posible .

de todas formas creo que alguna subida tie que haber para corregir un poco la sobreventa coger aire para luego sumergirnos , asi que mucho cuidado


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Decía yo ayer que no soy contrarian... BUeno , vale, va a ser que sí, sólo que es congénito y no me doy cuenta... Tercera estación del Via crucis el eSP toca mínimos de ayer con velón rojo, doji y ahora....


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Decía yo ayer que no soy contrarian... BUeno , vale, va a ser que sí, sólo que es congénito y no me doy cuenta... Tercera estación del Via crucis el eSP toca mínimos de ayer con velón rojo, doji y ahora....



Donde se la juega a cara o cruz es en los 1386 - 1392. Ese es el rango que marcará el posible descenso a los infiernos del chulibex.

Semana Santa de dolor y pasión.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Decía yo ayer que no soy contrarian... BUeno , vale, va a ser que sí, sólo que es congénito y no me doy cuenta... Tercera estación del Via crucis el eSP toca mínimos de ayer con velón rojo, doji y ahora....



Lleva toda la mañana aguantando en el mínimo de ayer. Ya sabes que tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final ::

Edit: Sa matao Paco!!!


Por cierto ¿qué dijo Berny ayer?


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

El DAX rompiendo con fuerza .....

Cómo está el patio.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Lleva toda la mañana aguantando en el mínimo de ayer. Ya sabes que tanto va el cántaro a la fuente que al final ::
> 
> Por cierto ¿qué dijo Berny ayer?



Que lo de las tetas se lo está pensando... pero como que no


----------



## tatur (4 Abr 2012)

fuera de san a 5.50 desde 4.42. para una buena comida este finde y poco mas.


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pues ya estamos en verde...



Por primera vez me cito a mí mismo para demostrarles que "la niña del moco" ha resultado ser más poderosa que el pato del Sr. FranR


----------



## Norske (4 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿1.350 euros de profit y 800 euros de inversión en la siguiente operación?



Sí. Cómo lo ve usted? demasiado o poco riesgo? Quedan 2 días completos hasta vencimiento y creo que tiene que moverse todavía con fuerza.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

el H-C-H del eurodolar , ya lo dije que era lo que habia , vean como se va pareciendo cada ves mas a lo que decia que era un H-C-H y eso que aun falta la vela de hoy 8:

no hay nada de malo en anticipar algo asi , el conocimiento todo lo puede


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Y tb vamos a probar unos largos en jazztel y arcelor.



Hola, amigo







Podría dar para un rebote el 61%, pero con calma parece más dispuesto a buscar el suelo del canal que otra cosa.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> *Hola, amigo*
> ...



Que pánico si alguien como usted dice eso...


Se le puede poner en los labios a estos (Pandoro and friends):


----------



## diosmercado (4 Abr 2012)

Esto es el puto mundo al reves, el dax despeñandose y el ibex casi plano. Alucino la contra-tendencia del ibex. 7800.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (4 Abr 2012)

Despues de desayunar y volver al despacho me encuentro el dax muy abajo, yo hombre precavido consulto si esto esta en los planes de los jerifaltes, y me contestan que si, que hoy habla el supermario y algo dira. Claro si habla sera para decir algo, hasta ahi yo llego.

Continua la conversacion.

Que los tipos se mantienen y abrira la puerta a los estimulos, pero de momento no, porque aun andan preocupados por su prima la inflacion. Total que ya me voy, porque si viene el guano o el no guano a mi que me pille bajo la lluvia.

Y un grafico, que tengo del ibex. 






Claca no lo comento porque ando ya con el primer lingotazo, pero se entiende. 

Exlcusiva, el gato de cola larga es un leoncio, mas concretamente es un agente de la bolsa peruana encargado de los mercados exteriores, lo juro.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Esto es el puto mundo al reves, el dax despeñandose y el ibex casi plano. Alucino la contra-tendencia del ibex. 7800.



El ibex adelantará al Dax por la derecha. Hará un gap en minutos de 100 puntos y a joder a "to kiski"


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> este grafico en mensual del ibex creo que lo define todo , fijense como la alcista de largo plazo siempre a sido respetada , cuando las cosas se pusieron un poco jodidas la a roto pero al cierre siempre el ibex quedaba por encima de ella , pues el mes pasado a sido el primer mes que cierra por debajo .
> 
> la situacion ideal seria subir para tocarlo y big guano que te crio , pero tambien podriamos seguir guaneando reventando todo soporte posible .
> 
> de todas formas creo que alguna subida tie que haber para corregir un poco la sobreventa coger aire para luego sumergirnos , asi que mucho cuidado



Oye, a mi no me sale esa directriz como a ti (la de largo plazo de verdad). Perdona la broma, pero te podías haber currado un poco más esas líneas..


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

El DAX está dejando unos niveles exageradamente claros (6880, 6850).

Van a dar dinero.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Que pánico si alguien como usted dice eso...
> 
> 
> Se le puede poner en los labios a estos (Pandoro and friends):



Al contrario, era con total sinceridad. ANHQV sabe muy bien lo que hace, simplemente arrojo una visión más tranquila del valor. 

Estando donde está, pudiendo dilatar un poquito por abajo, podría dar un buen rebotón, y no obstante seguiría buscando el suelo del canal a días o semanas vista. Mientras no deshaga la estructura, ese es el objetivo.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye, a mi no me sale esa directriz como a ti (la de largo plazo de verdad). Perdona la broma, pero te podías haber currado un poco más esas líneas..



no quiero ser malo , pero el grafico bueno es ese , si a ustec no le sale creo que deberia revisar un poco lo que sabe de graficos , por su bien se lo digo


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no quiero ser malo , pero el grafico bueno es ese , si a ustec no le sale creo que deberia revisar un poco lo que sabe de graficos , por su bien se lo digo



Oye, ¿y la bajista del SP500? ¿Esa no era buena? Digo la que iba a ser la tumba de los largos y que queda unos 100 puntos abajo. Esa se te vuelve a olvidar :fiufiu:


----------



## wetpiñata (4 Abr 2012)




----------



## tarrito (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Oye, ¿y la bajista del SP500? ¿Esa no era buena? Digo la que iba a ser la tumba de los largos y que queda unos 100 puntos abajo. Esa se te vuelve a olvidar :fiufiu:



discutir por 100 puntos arriba, 100 puntos abajo del SP500 es de pobres! 

::


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Oye, ¿y la bajista del SP500? ¿Esa no era buena? Digo la que iba a ser la tumba de los largos y que queda unos 100 puntos abajo. Esa se te vuelve a olvidar :fiufiu:



No lo intente, déjeme a mi discutir con él, usted es valioso como para perder el tiempo con "esto".

El puede aplicar lo de "Estos son mis principios, y si no le gustan, aquí tengo otros" a los gráficos.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX está dejando unos niveles exageradamente claros (6880, 6850).
> 
> Van a dar dinero.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No lo intente, déjeme a mi discutir con él, usted es valioso como para perder el tiempo con "esto".
> 
> El puede aplicar lo de "Estos son mis principios, y si no le gustan, aquí tengo otros" a los gráficos.



Joder, que es el troll del hilo, si no le hacemos caso de vez en cuando se desanima. Somos especuladores, pero algo de humanidad nos queda... así que mejor ver a cuanto cotiza por si vale la pena venderla


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Largo en DAX sin Stop Profit.

Dedo encima del Sell para salir por patas.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Señol Chinazo, si no le gusta el facelift para 2012, es que no tiene Ud. colazón.... incluso Ud. tendrá que reconocerme los méritos del trasto:



Spoiler


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo, si no le gusta el facelift para 2012, es que no tiene Ud. colazón.... incluso Ud. tendrá que reconocerme los méritos del trasto:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Ese es coche de padre. Padre con dineros, pero de padre


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

El nocturno repitiendo jugada, esta vez con los mínos del viernes 30. Yo quiero mas... ¿que tal los mínimos del jueves, niveles que marcaba Bertok? Por lo menos vamos a probar... yo de momento no abro nada.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

6870 es una zona muy importante hoy, prácticamente todos los relevantes convergen en menos de 15 pips alrededor de esa franja.

Si perdemos con claridad esa zona, y considerando que actualmente ya estamos en -1900 netos (habiendo llegado a tocar los -2500) la cosa se puede poner chunga-lê pero de verdad.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ese es coche de padre. Padre con dineros, pero de padre



Yo lo llamo "de padre rapidillo" 

Pero, si se fija, le salvan la ausencia de puertas para las plazas traseras. Todo un guiño para hacernos sentir mejor a los que estamos inmersos en plena _mid-life crisis_ ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo lo llamo "de padre rapidillo"
> 
> Pero, si se fija, le salvan la ausencia de puertas para las plazas traseras. Todo un guiño para hacernos sentir mejor a los que estamos inmersos en plena _mid-life crisis_ ::



O de padre preocupado por la seguridad de los infantes harto de decir "niño no abras la puerta" ::

Por cierto, que la _mid-life crisis_ es de pobres


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAX sin Stop Profit.
> 
> Dedo encima del Sell para salir por patas.



Vaamos coño.

Hija de p.uta me estás haciendo sufrir.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaamos coño.
> 
> Hija de p.uta me estás haciendo sufrir.



Ha superado el neto del spike de las 11:50, pero sin embargo no ha sido capaz de superar el propio spike. Tenga cuidado, porque si se forma consenso en sentido de _buy exhaustion_, el desplome puede ser violento.


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2012)

Algun consejo antes de entrar en Loreal (por que yo lo valgo) y no estoy de broma, he tenido una vision y me llama este valor. Esta rozando resistencias, es un locura y voy a palmar, o por lo contrario soy un visionario.ienso: Ayudar a una gacelilla:cook: proximo un dividendo de 2 euros la accion


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Vaamos coño.
> 
> Hija de p.uta me estás haciendo sufrir.



Que la den por el culo, me salgo con +2 pipos


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Es cosa mía o según cerro el gatete los largos el ibex se pone peponico...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que la den por el culo, me salgo con +2 pipos



Ahora se desploma en minuto, madre mía que ojito me dió dios.

Gracias pollastre


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

yo del sp500 lo justo y necesario , si invirtiese en el pues seria diferente , aun asi a pesar de dedicarle poca atencion bien podria ganarme la vida con los indices gringos 

el IBEX es mi unica victima , el tema de la inversion es demasiado compleja como pa estar intentando picar de todas partes ienso:


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ha superado el neto del spike de las 11:50, pero sin embargo no ha sido capaz de superar el propio spike. Tenga cuidado, porque si se forma consenso en sentido de _buy exhaustion_, el desplome puede ser violento.



Ni 20 segundos ha tardado en caer -12 pips... Sr. Bertok, qué importante es saber cuándo salirse, y qué bien lo ha hecho Ud. saliéndose.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Algun consejo antes de entrar en Loreal (por que yo lo valgo) y no estoy de broma, he tenido una vision y me llama este valor. Esta rozando resistencias, es un locura y voy a palmar, o por lo contrario soy un visionario.ienso: Ayudar a una gacelilla:cook: proximo un dividendo de 2 euros la accion



sr. Anus no se puede razonar con un loco .


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ahora se desploma en minuto, madre mía que ojito me dió dios.
> 
> Gracias pollastre




_Nadequé_.

Les avisaría más a menudo, pero estas señales muchas veces me dan sólo segundos antes de que se produzca el bandazo. Muchas veces me es imposible postear nada, para cuando voy a escribir ya se ha liado parda.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> _Nadequé_.
> 
> Les avisaría más a menudo, pero estas señales muchas veces me dan sólo segundos antes de que se produzca el bandazo. Muchas veces me es imposible postear nada, para cuando voy a escribir ya se ha liado parda.



Lo que pasa es que no hace caso. Cúrrese un módulo en el que un bot, llámelo Pollastrebot, postee en tiempo real todos esos avisos. Si está muy liado con sus gintonics y peliculas truñosas, no se preocupe, yo le resuelvo la papeleta. Tome una web cam y enfoque una de sus pantallas y haga un stream de video. Todos saldriamos ganando. Nosotros unos dinerillos, y usted tiempo y satisfacción personal. ¿no es maravilloso?


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ni 20 segundos ha tardado en caer -12 pips... Sr. Bertok, qué importante es saber cuándo salirse, y qué bien lo ha hecho Ud. saliéndose.



Entre su opinión y lo que hacía el MACD en ese minuto, lo tenía claro


----------



## roygbiv (4 Abr 2012)

Pregunta de gacela aprendiz: me ha saltado una _stop order_ de esas sólo para descubrir, feliz que estaba yo con mis plusvalías del 10%, que loss 164 ETF se han vendido, aunque al mismo precio, en tres lotes diferentes (1, 150 y 13), por cada uno de los cuales me han cobrado comisión y corretaje ::







¿Es eso normal? ¿Se aprovechan de mí en Renta 4? Por lo que estoy leyendo, y si no lo he entendido mal, tanto las órdenes MKT como MTL pueden terminar realizándose en varias operaciones. ¿Habría alguna forma de garantizar que se haga en una única operación?


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Y qué me dice de sus posibles aplicaciones comerciales, mi querido amigo. Un poco de marketing, y juntando sus ideas cadavéricas y mi tecnología virulenta, podemos convertirnos en auténticos vendedores de crecepelo y dejar el trading en activo. 

Fíjese, fíjese, ya casi me parece estar viendo el slogan en nuestro stand de la próxima edición del SIMO: "Contrate el _pollastrebot_, y olvídese de usar los _stop ló_".

Fascinante. Déjeme echar números y le llamo por teléfono. :fiufiu:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que no hace caso. Cúrrese un módulo en el que un bot, llámelo Pollastrebot, postee en tiempo real todos esos avisos. Si está muy liado con sus gintonics y peliculas truñosas, no se preocupe, yo le resuelvo la papeleta. Tome una web cam y enfoque una de sus pantallas y haga un stream de video. Todos saldriamos ganando. Nosotros unos dinerillos, y usted tiempo y satisfacción personal. ¿no es maravilloso?


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

El DAX está acumulando energía cinética. El próximo tirón promete.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> ¿Habría alguna forma de garantizar que se haga en una única operación?



Consulte con su bróker si tiene disponible un flag AON (All-or-None). Si declara una operación LMT como AON, no se ejecutará la orden hasta que no pueda obtener un fill completo de toda su orden.

No obstante, tenga en cuenta que el flag AON es también _exchange-dependent_, así que en función del instrumento con el que esté operando, incluso aunque su bróker permita la funcionalidad AON, puede ser que no pueda usarla en ese instrumento en cuestión.


----------



## The Hellion (4 Abr 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Pregunta de gacela aprendiz: me ha saltado una _stop order_ de esas sólo para descubrir, feliz que estaba yo con mis plusvalías del 10%, que loss 164 ETF se han vendido, aunque al mismo precio, en tres lotes diferentes (1, 150 y 13), por cada uno de los cuales me han cobrado comisión y corretaje ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De la política que sigue Renta 4 para estos casos, ni idea. 

En ING y en otros casos que se han comentado por aquí, normalmente al final de la jornada se ajustan esas incidencias, y cobran una sola operación, agrupando todos los volúmenes. O por lo menos eso hacían hasta hace no mucho.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo, si no le gusta el facelift para 2012, es que no tiene Ud. colazón.... incluso Ud. tendrá que reconocerme los méritos del trasto:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



.
A mi me encanta ese coche, pero tenía entendido que su señora se había plantado con el tema de las cuatro puertas.

A ver si va a ir al conce a por un RS5 y sale con un A5 TDi ...

¿O este es el coche de capricho?


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> A mi me encanta ese coche, pero tenía entendido que su señora se había plantado con el tema de las cuatro puertas.
> 
> A ver si va a ir al conce a por un RS5 y sale con un A5 TDi ...
> ...




Tiene Ud. buena memoria. Pero ha ocurrido algo sorprendente.

El otro día, en el párking del Corte Francés, casualmente había un S5. Nada que ver con el RS en conducción dinámica, pero sí que tenía un valioso detalle en ese momento: también tiene sólo dos puertas, así que servía como "prueba del siete" para enseñarlo en vivo a mi señora.

Para mi mayor desmayo, lo encontró "muy bonito" [sic] y, loor y gloria, ninguna objeción puso al hecho de las dos puertas.

¿Redención automovilística? ¿Se habría tomado un gintonic antes de ir al Corte Francés? Nunca lo sabré, pero el hecho es que las dos puertas no parecen ser ya un problema. Por el momento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene Ud. buena memoria. Pero ha ocurrido algo sorprendente.
> 
> El otro día, en el párking del Corte Francés, casualmente había un S5. Nada que ver con el RS en conducción dinámica, pero sí que tenía un valioso detalle en ese momento: también tiene sólo dos puertas, así que servía como "prueba del siete" para enseñarlo en vivo a mi señora.
> 
> ...



Espere a comprarse el coche, algo le pedirá ....


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Compre el coche y ahorre para alguna reforma


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX está acumulando energía cinética. El próximo tirón promete.



Ahí está el tirón. Demasiado violento como para haberlo pillado.

A ver si se calma y nos podemos subir.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

roygbiv dijo:


> Pregunta de gacela aprendiz: me ha saltado una _stop order_ de esas sólo para descubrir, feliz que estaba yo con mis plusvalías del 10%, que loss 164 ETF se han vendido, aunque al mismo precio, en tres lotes diferentes (1, 150 y 13), por cada uno de los cuales me han cobrado comisión y corretaje ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo, las 3 operaciones se han cerrado al mismo precio. Si usted tenía una sola orden, y se han cerrado al mismo precio, en teoría, al finalizar la sesión (sobre las 20 horas o así), o a lo sumo en 24/48 horas, le harán un ajuste y le devolverán las comisiones correspondientes cobrándole solo por una.

Solo en el caso de que la operación se hubiera cerrado en distintos tramos (ej. 27,8 - 27,75) lo considerarían como operaciones distintas y le cobrarían por cada una.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Pollastre ¿solo dijo "muy bonito"? ¿nada más? Está seguro?? 

Suele pasar que desconectamos cuando obtenemos la respuesta, pero ellas no lo hacen... y luego van dejando caer cosas a las que no prestamos excesiva atención... hasta que usted se compre el coche y su señora de usté... pero no te dije yo que... "Cariño, pichurrina, flor de mis ojos... si te pregunté que te parecía y me dijiste "muy bonito"....


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

El nocturno del SP parece estar remachando un gap de apertura de 10 puntos...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

El DAX enfrentando la DTB que ha guiado el movimiento correctivo desde las 09:00.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Largo en DAX sin SP.

Dedo encima de Sell para salir por patas.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX enfrentando la DTB que ha guiado el movimiento correctivo desde las 09:00.



Como ves la tarde?? en un par de horas marcho de viaje y no me quiero asustar con lo que me encuentre cuando me conecte al llegar.

Un saludo!!


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Como ves la tarde?? en un par de horas marcho de viaje y no me quiero asustar con lo que me encuentre cuando me conecte al llegar.
> 
> Un saludo!!



Al SP enfrentando los 1392.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Abr 2012)

Madre de dios, el bce debe estar comprando toda la mierda española a saco. Bajada del bono de 5,72% a 5,66% en na'.

Con esta me huelo rebote.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene Ud. buena memoria. Pero ha ocurrido algo sorprendente.
> 
> El otro día, en el párking del Corte Francés, casualmente había un S5. Nada que ver con el RS en conducción dinámica, pero sí que tenía un valioso detalle en ese momento: también tiene sólo dos puertas, así que servía como "prueba del siete" para enseñarlo en vivo a mi señora.
> 
> ...



.
Tampoco parece una tragedía un S5 sportback. La línea no es tan distinta.

Y el 3.0 TFSi de 333CV es un motor muy bueno, parece más que suficiente para un uso normal.

Pero claro, si le ha echado ya el ojo al V8 de 450 este le parecerá una mariconada.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Tampoco parece una tragedía un S5 sportback. La línea no es tan distinta.
> 
> *Y el 3.0 TFSi de 333CV es un motor muy bueno, parece más que suficiente para un uso normal.
> ...



No se crea, he tenido la oportunidad de correr con el 3.0 tfsi con electronica ABT y da... miedo? No porque el coche es hipermegaseguro, pero si anda un huevo y da mucha más sensación que el V8.

Por cierto, un amigo del gym se lo ha comprado en azul rs ... Bua, sigo prefiriendo mi ibiza XD


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en DAX sin SP.
> 
> Dedo encima de Sell para salir por patas.



Salgo con -1 pipo. Puto MACD


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Salgo con -1 pipo. Puto MACD



Buena salida, joder que velón rojo ahora mismo


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Casi le diría que el incremento de potencia desde 333cv a 450cv es lo de menos (aunque también se nota, y cómo). 

Es todo lo demás: el V8 atmosférico de giro rápido, la entrega máxima de par en >=7500 vueltas, el corte de inyección en 8250rpm, el tarado de las suspensiones, la puesta a punto del bastidor... todo eso cambia respecto del S5, y hace una diferencia en manejo dinámico muy importante.

Cierto que no todos los conductores están interesados o aprecian esos detalles, por supuesto, pero para algunos de nosotros eso marca la diferencia entre un pedazo de coche (S5) y un _driver's car_ (RS5).


Frente a "eso", un petrolero chut-chut-chut turboalimentado (esto es, un diesel :: ) pues como que se me queda un poco fuera de juego...



Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Tampoco parece una tragedía un S5 sportback. La línea no es tan distinta.
> 
> Y el 3.0 TFSi de 333CV es un motor muy bueno, parece más que suficiente para un uso normal.
> ...


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Casi le diría que el incremento de potencia desde 333cv a 450cv es lo de menos (aunque también se nota, y cómo).
> 
> Es todo lo demás: el V8 atmosférico de giro rápido, la entrega máxima de par en >=7500 vueltas, el corte de inyección en 8250rpm, el tarado de las suspensiones, la puesta a punto del bastidor... todo eso cambia respecto del S5, y hace una diferencia en manejo dinámico muy importante.
> 
> ...



Se confunde, ese es el M3.

Omitiré su comentario de los petrolas... XD

Mi anterior coche (golf R32) tenía una filosofía parecida al audi, y no repetiré.

Estoy ahorrando para varios proyectos, pero tengo claro que el proximo viniculo de "alta gama" tendrá el motor colgado y 2 turbos.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> pero si anda un huevo y da mucha más sensación que el V8.




Esa afirmación es muy difícil de comprar... 

Tenga en cuenta que el TFSi a 2000 vueltas ya está chutando. Es un coche relativamente "sencillo" de conducir rápido. Por eso impresiona fácilmente, sobretodo a conductores acostumbrados a diesel (la gran mayoría).

Por el contrario, ir rápido con un atmosférico de giro rápido no es plato para todo el mundo. Por lo general la gente no está acostumbrada a engranar marchas a 8000rpm, ni a la finura de un motor de gasolina, ni a las peculiaridades de una curva de par que no empieza a volverse "seria" hasta que no sobrepasa Ud. las 3500 vueltas (para ese entonces, los petroleros 
chut-chut-chut hace unas 800rpm que ya habrían cambiado de marcha  ).

Esta es la razón por la que uno de estos coches, en manos de un usuario no acostumbrado a este tipo de motores, muchas veces parece que tira "poco": para ver por dónde camina este niño, hay que "estirarlo" bien.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Ayyyy.... que sí, que de esta síiiiii....


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

DAX en mínimos diarios, la trampa alcista de hace unos minutos era de las buenas.

Cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> tengo claro que el proximo viniculo de "alta gama" tendrá el motor colgado y 2 turbos.




Tiene Ud. un 991 Turbo como quien dice a la vuelta de la esquina (dos o tres meses) que cuadra con sus deseos :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, Arcelor lo he metido para un doble suelo intradiario tal como comenté en la entrada. Jazztel le veo un 3º impulso muy claro hasta los 5,15-5,2 a mayor plazo.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Saluden a los 1392 del SP... Lástima que no vayamos a seguir para bingo... (o eso creo)


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esa afirmación es muy difícil de comprar...
> 
> Tenga en cuenta que el TFSi a 2000 vueltas ya está chutando. Es un coche relativamente "sencillo" de conducir rápido. Por eso impresiona fácilmente, sobretodo a conductores acostumbrados a diesel (la gran mayoría).
> 
> ...



No se crea, entre otros coches en propiedad he tenido unas semanas un S2000 y a cada coche le doy lo suyo XD, pero los tfsi son motores muy completos.

Para mi de hecho, junto con los 35i de bmw, son la mejor mecánica que se puede tener en un coche. El problema es que no lo asocian a chasis verdaderamente deportivos.

Lo de las vueltas... me llamaba más antes, por eso del esfuerzo y la recompensa (te sientes mejor piloto) pero cuando entras con dos evos en circuito y te sacan 15 segundos por vuelta siendo manoplas... te sienta mal.

Un motor 35i en chasis de M3 sería el summun... y creo que el M3 nuevo será similar 

Edito y añado, efestivamente, ese es el coche de mis sueños, y cuando termine de "gastar dinero en negocios" y ese dinero invertido vuelva, será el capricho que me de. Espero que sea en menos de dos años, pero si es más... pillaré un 996 para ir abriendo boca.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Saluden a los 1392 del SP... Lástima que no vayamos a seguir para bingo... (o eso creo)



Todavía queda mucha lana por cortar.

Lo importante es que el chulibex sigue por los suelos.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Dentro de Endesa a 14,45(con gastos incluidos)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Al contrario, era con total sinceridad. ANHQV sabe muy bien lo que hace, simplemente arrojo una visión más tranquila del valor.
> 
> Estando donde está, pudiendo dilatar un poquito por abajo, podría dar un buen rebotón, y no obstante seguiría buscando el suelo del canal a días o semanas vista. Mientras no deshaga la estructura, ese es el objetivo.



Muchas gracias. Son alarmas que tengo activadas en la plataforma de gráficos que veo para mi (no los expongo salvo los que veo más claros o más populares). Es cierto lo que decías (tb lo expongo yo, que Arcelor es muy bajista y estoy de acuerdo en tu proyección, es simplemente para el intradia). Jazztel es otra cosa, lo veo a otro plazo.
Perdonad que no os pueda atender, pero ahora tengo más curre que al principio de la mañana...sorry.


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> he tenido unas semanas un *S2000 *



Magnífico. Sólo el rotativo de Mazda podía acompañarlo hasta los 9K ... y por razones obvias.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

A ver que les parece esta _afoto _de las 

*[Iberdrola]*







Simple. Figura de continuación realizada. Pullback de libro P). Pabajo superando el mínimo del movimiento anterior y hoy (estos son datos de cierre de ayer) ya ha completado el segundo impulso (en rojo). El objetivo del triángulo son los 3.4x€ que aproximadamente coincide con los del segundo impulso bajista activado en 4.2€. 

Paciencia....

Parece que el sr. Votín no anda desencaminado con las ibertruñas


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Me parece a mi que arcelor va a bajar a 13 pelao en la sesion de hoy,tiene un apequeña resitencia en 13,5 pero sin solo 18k,muy poco,y de ahi a los 13 es todo al tiron


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía queda mucha lana por cortar.
> 
> Lo importante es que el chulibex sigue por los suelos.



Sí, pero le han abierto la puerta.


----------



## Felix (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ... pero los tfsi son motores muy completos.
> 
> Para mi de hecho, junto con los 35i de bmw, son la mejor mecánica que se puede tener en un coche. El problema es que no lo asocian a chasis verdaderamente deportivos....



La solucion empieza por K y termina por TM pero ese si es dificil de colar a la contraria.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Magnífico. Sólo el rotativo de Mazda podía acompañarlo hasta los 9K ... y por razones obvias.



Solo tienen una pega, y es que no andan ::

Me duro unas semanas porque en dos "eventos" contra sendos GTI mkV de stock me dieron para el pelo pero bien, solo les cogía en las frenadas y en la curva, en cuanto ellos ponían el volante recto y pisaban...


Y aquí en Madrid los puertos son el 40% de la diversión, existen multitud de carreteras en las que disfrutar :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Magnífico. Sólo el rotativo de Mazda podía acompañarlo hasta los 9K ... y por razones obvias.



Demasiado ruido para tan pocas nueces.:bla:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Fuera acerlor, aquí he perdido la batalla.


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Felix dijo:


> La solucion empieza por K y termina por TM pero ese si es dificil de colar a la contraria.



Le miré antes de decidirme por "hemprender" y gastar mis ahorros en un capricho.

La cara de mi chica fue épica al enseñarle todos los huecos de almacenamiento que pose dicho vehículo XD.

Un amigo que se mueve mucho por la zona del ruber internacional (colonia mirasierra) lo tiene en blanco... uff


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Demasiado ruido para tan pocas nueces.:bla:



Hombre, considere también la antiguedad del cacharro en cuestión. Mucho ha llovido desde entonces, hay que juzgar al pobre S2000 en su contexto y en su época. 

No muchos motores superan los 110cv/litro hoy en día, así que hace 15 años, pues imagine...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Endesa es una buena oportunidad,esta en minimos historicos de los ultimos 2 años y casi de los 5 ultimos,si quitamos en 2009 la adebacle que paso, y llego
a 14 en lo peor de la crisis para luego subir a 22


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Sí. Cómo lo ve usted? demasiado o poco riesgo? Quedan 2 días completos hasta vencimiento y creo que tiene que moverse todavía con fuerza.



Sinceramente, ni idea. Las opciones siempre me han parecido muy "sexys", pero nunca he operado con ellas. Con qué broker las trabaja?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Fuera acerlor, aquí he perdido la batalla.



Mañana se vera el minimo en arcelor que visto como baja no seria raro que llegara a 13 o menos


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Endesa es una buena oportunidad,esta en minimos historicos de los ultimos 2 años y casi de los 5 ultimos,si quitamos en 2009 la adebacle que paso, y llego
> a 14 en lo peor de la crisis para luego subir a 22



¿Y no considera que la debacle de 2009 puede ser menos brutal para España en general y sus cotizadas en particular que la que nos espera ahora?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo me esperaria a mañana a que arcelor tocara los 13,5
> de jazztel no se



Metí algo la gamba con arcelor, mal cálculo de entrada intradia (eso pasa por hacer todo a mil sin pararme..). A ver si los próximos días festivos con más tranquilidad. Del resto confío (tanto los largo como cortos).


----------



## Antiparras (4 Abr 2012)

MUHAHAHAHAHA bankeros acudiendo a caritas a toque da campana


----------



## pollastre (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se confunde, ese es el M3.



Este comentario suyo ha sido muy apropiado, y quería responderle con calma.

Efectivamente, el consenso del mundo del motor gira en torno al M3 para el concepto de driver's car. Pero mire, yo creo que gran parte de lo pesados que están los columnistas del mundo del motor con el M3, se debe simplemente al RWD.

Eso, junto con un control de tracción poco intrusivo en algunos modos de funcionamiento, les deja a los chavalitos divertirse en la pista o haciendo drifting en la rotonda del pueblo, como bromeábamos por aquí el otro día.

Yo creo que el RWD quita más cosas (en el mundo real) que diversiones o sensaciones aporta. Insisto, hablo en el mundo real, con carreteras reales, mojadas con lluvia real, etc. Si hablamos de que se quiere marcar un track day con todo bajo control, entonces no digo nada.

El caso, y en resumen, es que opino que se hace demasiada saña del "caracter blando" del RS5 frente al M3. Me da a mí la impresión de que en realidad viene a ser más un estilo "el M3 nos deja hacer el cafre más al límite que el RS5, y por eso es mejor experiencia como coche".


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, considere también la antiguedad del cacharro en cuestión. Mucho ha llovido desde entonces, hay que juzgar al pobre S2000 en su contexto y en su época.
> 
> No muchos motores superan los 110cv/litro hoy en día, así que hace 15 años, pues imagine...



Mi comentario iba referido al rx-8, lo unico que tenia de bueno era su consumo en modo "tandero" . Mi filosofia se acerca mas a los vehiculos de peso contenido, motor detras de los asientos y asequibles, aunque desde que di 5 vueltas de campana en uno de esos, voy bastante mas tranquilo en un 3.0 tdi de abuelo


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (4 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Casi le diría que el incremento de potencia desde 333cv a 450cv es lo de menos (aunque también se nota, y cómo).
> 
> Es todo lo demás: el V8 atmosférico de giro rápido, la entrega máxima de par en >=7500 vueltas, el corte de inyección en 8250rpm, el tarado de las suspensiones, la puesta a punto del bastidor... todo eso cambia respecto del S5, y hace una diferencia en manejo dinámico muy importante.
> 
> ...




.
POR eso le preguntaba que si este era el coche de capricho, para disfrutar. Si es así tiene toda la razón, por supuesto.

Como coche único para usar a diario ya sería más discutible. Todos los factores que enuncia como diferenciales pueden convertirse en un coñazo.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Corto en DAX con dedo encima de Buy para salir por patas


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> ¿Y no considera que la debacle de 2009 puede ser menos brutal para España en general y sus cotizadas en particular que la que nos espera ahora?



Sea como sea es igual,el mejor negocio en las crisis son los petroleos y las electricas , pueden bajar de precio pero no de valor
Compradas a minimos a medio o largo rebotaran,otra cosa seria acs,sacyr,gam
etc que pueden ser eliminadas y no pasa nad en el pais
Recuerde
¿Que ministro de economia trabajaba en endesa antes de ser ministro?
¿donde volvera despues de acabar su mandato?
¿que producto es de primera necesidad despues de la comida?
Lo dicho,veremos las endesas a 15,5 antes de que acabe el mes


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en DAX con dedo encima de Buy para salir por patas



Fuera con +5 pipos.

Cierro el jornal con 285 aurelios a la buchaca. Buen día

Disfruten de los mercados y tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Abr 2012)

Como decamos ayer - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com

link interesante de como no ha cambiado nada en estos años

ahora mismo el S&P abriria con un gap cercano al 1%, como se nota q ya no meten chutes nocturnos...... pero como dijeron antes (bertok creo) hasta el 1390 +/- no sabremos si es en serio la caida


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sea como sea es igual,el mejor negocio en las crisis son los petroleos y las electricas , pueden bajar de precio pero no de valor
> Compradas a minimos a medio o largo rebotaran,otra cosa seria acs,sacyr,gam
> etc que pueden ser eliminadas y no pasa nad en el pais
> Recuerde
> ...



Las eléctricas darán mucho dinero en el medio y largo plazo. Pero todavía no es momento de cargarlas en cartera.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> Como decamos ayer - Desde Londres - Cotizalia.com
> 
> link interesante de como no ha cambiado nada en estos años
> 
> ahora mismo el S&P abriria con un gap cercano al 1%, como se nota q ya no meten chutes nocturnos...... pero como dijeron antes (bertok creo) hasta el 1390 +/- no sabremos si es en serio la caida



Si los pierde, borrad el Chulibex de vuestras carteras ::


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las eléctricas darán mucho dinero en el medio y largo plazo. Pero todavía no es momento de cargarlas en cartera.



Que te crees tu que te van a estar esperando a que te venzan tus depositos para llegar a minimos
En ibe podras esperar a 3,5 pero en endesa no creo que baje mas alla de 14 como peor escenario
Ademas el 94% del capital esta en la empresa o en enel,mas alla de poner un 6% de cortos es materialmente imposible amenos que las preste enel


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que te crees tu que te van a estar esperando a que te venzan tus depositos para llegar a minimos
> En ibe podras esperar a 3,5 pero en endesa no creo que baje mas alla de 14 como peor escenario



No tengo ninguna necesidad de esperar a ningún vencimiento. ¿ING? :Baile:

Cuando vea la oportunidad, liquido IPF y a chuparla.

Algunos ya tenemos los huevos pelados.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fuera con +5 pipos.
> 
> Cierro el jornal con 285 aurelios a la buchaca. Buen día
> 
> Disfruten de los mercados y tengan cuidado ahí fuera.



Es muy habitual que cuando el SP abre la sesión bajando más del 0,5% .... se desarrolle una sesión guanera y se ponga perdiendo más del 1,5%.

Vamos a ver si esto sucede esta vez. Aún sigue por encima del nivel de la directriz alcista pero está enfrentando los 1400 y es importante que los pierda y no rebote nuevamente con fuerza en los 1492. El DAX ya ha perdido la directriz alcista y el IBEX está por los suelos si bien hoy se le ven con resistencia a bajar más fuerte .... sin seguir al DAX en su intensidad de caida.


----------



## diosmercado (4 Abr 2012)

Falsi-dato de adp en usa. 209,000. Carpatos dice que mejor de lo esperado y pone en su web que la prevision es de 212,000 wtf?? 

Esto puede falsear la caida.


----------



## pipoapipo (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si los pierde, borrad el Chulibex de vuestras carteras ::



a los gusanos y al DAX les tengo ganas ::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Falsi-dato de adp en usa. 209,000. Carpatos dice que mejor de lo esperado y pone en su web que la prevision es de 212,000 wtf??
> 
> Esto puede falsear la caida.



Cárpatos está sufriendo estos días guaneros :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Como el ibex se ponga a seguir al Dax a partir de las 16 como ayer no vamos a tener suelo que lo aguante...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Las prisas a 0,5 
espero que no quede nadie todavia con eso porque todavia le queda bajada y gorda


----------



## chameleon (4 Abr 2012)

hombre, hemos bajado casi en vertical, yo creo que un descansito el ibex si se lo puede permitir, igual hasta 8200...

pero los bancos.... esos gap de noviembre huelen a un ibex al final por debajo de 7600....


----------



## gamba (4 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sinceramente, ni idea. Las opciones siempre me han parecido muy "sexys", pero nunca he operado con ellas. Con qué broker las trabaja?



Harto ya partirme los cuernos buscando un sistema con buen PF y draw down contenido, me estoy interesando por las opciones, pero desde el lado vendedor, a comprarlas no les veo mucha diferencia con operar con el futuro directamente. Me estoy leyendo este manual, y me parece muy interesante.

Amazon.com: The Complete Guide to Option Selling (9780071442084): James Cordier, Michael Gross: Books

Alguno de los presentes tiene experiencias en el tema?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Harto ya partirme los cuernos buscando un sistema con buen PF y draw down contenido, me estoy interesando por las opciones, pero desde el lado vendedor, a comprarlas no les veo mucha diferencia con operar con el futuro directamente. Me estoy leyendo este manual, y me parece muy interesante.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Complete Guide to Option Selling (9780071442084): James Cordier, Michael Gross: Books
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tiene experiencias en el tema?



pregunte,pregunte usted
aqui todos somos especialistas en perder dinero rapidamente ::


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Las acs de florentino se me estan atragantando -7,13% en cartera......


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Buen techo y bajada posterior en Barclays. Muy bueno, sí señor.
Los bancos británicos vienen ya desde hace bastante tiempo, anticipando el comportamiento de los índices. Dicho lo cual, esta vez parece que está siendo igual.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Harto ya partirme los cuernos buscando un sistema con buen PF y draw down contenido, me estoy interesando por las opciones, pero desde el lado vendedor, a comprarlas no les veo mucha diferencia con operar con el futuro directamente. Me estoy leyendo este manual, y me parece muy interesante.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Complete Guide to Option Selling (9780071442084): James Cordier, Michael Gross: Books
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tiene experiencias en el tema?



Sabemos como funcionan, pero en mi caso no opero con ellas. Si encuentra el link de donde descargar gratuitamente ese libro..... nuestras plusvalías están pignoradas y sólo se pueden utilizar para el pago de yat** ::
Gracias!


----------



## gamba (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> pregunte,pregunte usted
> aqui todos somos especialistas en perder dinero rapidamente ::



Me refiero a la venta de opciones muy fuera de dinero, con tiempo hasta el vencimiento de un par de meses. Se cobra la prima y se espera que la opcion llege a vencimiento con valor nulo. Si el mercado o el precio de la opcion va en nuestra contra (la prima sube), se liquida posicion y se asumen perdidas. Se calcula que el 80% de opciones llegan a vencimiento sin ningun valor, lo cual (en teoria) representa un buen hedge de partida.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Tesla viene en la preapertura con una hostia de espanto. De abrir así, pondría la vista en el cierre del último hueco.


----------



## gamba (4 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sabemos como funcionan, pero en mi caso no opero con ellas. Si encuentra el link de donde descargar gratuitamente ese libro..... nuestras plusvalías están pignoradas y sólo se pueden utilizar para el pago de yat** ::
> Gracias!



Google es su amigo, sume al nombre del manual ebook download y es suyo.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Me refiero a la venta de opciones muy fuera de dinero, con tiempo hasta el vencimiento de un par de meses. Se cobra la prima y se espera que la opcion llege a vencimiento con valor nulo. Si el mercado o el precio de la opcion va en nuestra contra (la prima sube), se liquida posicion y se asumen perdidas. Se calcula que el 80% de opciones llegan a vencimiento sin ningun valor, lo cual (en teoria) representa un buen hedge de partida.



Todos los derivados estan manipulados para que solo gane dinero al final el emisor,como en los casinos,siempre gana la banca
Estudie las opciones de un valor call y pull y situe la compra en el terreno intermedio para ganar al final del vencimiento
Ej puede comprar rep ahora a 18,3 y esperar al mercado a venderlo en 20 a fecha de 15 de junio asi estara dentro de los limites que le interesa en sus warrants de BNP,siempre tendencia a hacer lo contrario que nos ofrecen y alli donde esta el hueco que no cubren


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las acs de florentino se me estan atragantando -7,13% en cartera......



No se si la he posteado antes, pero tiene pinta de querer irse hasta los 16.5€<->16€. Existen un monton de estructuras bajistas que convergen a esa zona, precaución sr. Votín.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Al Tito Floren se le ha roto el juguete.

Mucho cuidado con ACS, no volverá a ser como antes.


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes, desde luego estamos malamente. Pandoro haz de las tuyas

7624 (ya saben todavía no da mucho juego el sistema) pero bueno por si sirve de algo.

7844 es techo del canal y uno de los posibles cierres, tras una debacle.

Todo en el intradia, of course.

Por cierto, deseando que abran los USA...llevo unas Bank of Ameeeerica en cortito. ::


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

TOMA PATO....

GUA GUA GUANO


----------



## Norske (4 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Cerrada la operación. con la bajada la call pierde todo, claro (-550) y la put que compré a 5,5 la vendo por 24,5. más que suficiente para mi.
> 
> Repetimos la jugada. Compro 5 call 2450 a 7 y compro 5 put 2425 a 9. Me da igual que se mueva en cualquier dirección pero que lo haga con alegría.



Con esta bajada, cancelo la segunda operación, vendo las 5 calls a 2,5 y vendo las 5 puts a 18. Magro beneficio pero vaya, algo es algo.

Una última operación, con el beneficio obtenido antes compro 2 call 2425 por 10,50 euros, a ver si tenemos rebote majo


----------



## gamba (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todos los derivados estan manipulados para que solo gane dinero al final el emisor,como en los casinos,siempre gana la banca
> Estudie las opciones de un valor call y pull y situe la compra en el terreno intermedio para ganar al final del vencimiento
> Ej puede comprar rep ahora a 18,3 y esperar al mercado a venderlo en 20 a fecha de 15 de junio asi estara dentro de los limites que le interesa en sus warrants de BNP,siempre tendencia a hacer lo contrario que nos ofrecen y alli donde esta el hueco que no cubren



Me refiero a opciones sobre futuros, no a chiringuitos cotizados como warrants, turbos etc., que como dice tienen un emisor que al mismo tiempo es creador de mercado, y hace y deshace a su aire. Entre en el apartado de opciones de su broker y vera un mercado con cientos o miles de posiciones de compra/venta en cada strike, al menos en DAX y STOXX, el IBEX es un erial.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Hoy con mil ojos ante la apertura usana.

Fijaos como están extremando el dolor en los índices uropedos y el SP ni se mueve de los 1401.

¿Avalancha?.

Mucho cuidado


----------



## Adriangtir (4 Abr 2012)

Donde esta FranR?? Fundiendo las plusvis ya??

Si mantuvo cortos en el cruce del euro tiene que estar forrado!


Sr. Pollastre, estoy con el loliphone, cuando pille un ordena le contesto a lo de los coches 


Joder escribo y aparece... Si pienso su nombre 3 veces me trae las plusvis a casa?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se si la he posteado antes, pero tiene pinta de querer irse hasta los 16.5€<->16€. Existen un monton de estructuras bajistas que convergen a esa zona, precaución sr. Votín.



Se que meti la pezuña en acs,solo espero algun rebote para salir
en ibe me paso igual,no me acorde que las acs eran las de florentino el ibertrolas ::

Si bajan al -10%,la cosa la tendre chunga,pero chunga para decidir ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Se que meti la pezuña en acs,solo espero algun rebote para salir
> en ibe me paso igual,no me acorde que las acs eran las de florentino el ibertrolas ::
> 
> Si bajan al -10%,la cosa la tendre chunga,pero chunga para decidir ::



Suerte y que llegado el caso, pandoro sea cariñoso. De todas formas este año le va de pm. A mi las metidas de pata me hacen más poderoso. En lugar de perder pasta, al estarme quietecito unos dias mi cuenta de trading no baja, lo cual es ya un gran avance 
Un primera salida podrían ser 19.76. Lo que parece poco probable es que pasen los 20.5 antes de visitar los 16.X que comentaba antes. Pero ya sabe, a mi ni puto caso que estoy empezando.

Suerte!


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

En el SP, muchos están esperando un rebote a toda la caída del nocturno. Rebote que podría ser majo... así que es la oportunidad ideal para llevárselos a todos por delante tirando el índice...

Vamos, que no es por dar ideas ni nada... si en el fondo a mí esto ni me va ni me viene... =^_^=


----------



## Norske (4 Abr 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Harto ya partirme los cuernos buscando un sistema con buen PF y draw down contenido, me estoy interesando por las opciones, pero desde el lado vendedor, a comprarlas no les veo mucha diferencia con operar con el futuro directamente. Me estoy leyendo este manual, y me parece muy interesante.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Complete Guide to Option Selling (9780071442084): James Cordier, Michael Gross: Books
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tiene experiencias en el tema?



Buen aporte este libro. Cárpatos através de su editorial MC capital lo vende. traducido al castellano

Gua completa de la venta de opciones. Cmo conseguir unos resultados espectaculares vendiendo opciones en mercados alcistas y bajistas.- Gua de la venta de opciones- MCapital Editorial


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Donde esta FranR?? Fundiendo las plusvis ya??
> 
> Si mantuvo cortos en el cruce del euro tiene que estar forrado!
> 
> ...




HOyga mire la página de atrás...que he sacado hasta al pato. Antes de esta caidita....y la que nos queda.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy con mil ojos ante la apertura usana.
> 
> Fijaos como están extremando el dolor en los índices uropedos y el SP ni se mueve de los 1401.
> 
> ...



Hoy debería romperse algo el SP. Vista puesta en 1392 en la sesión.

No hay que fiarse del todo porque el SP está muy manipulado y lleva mucho tiempo rompiendo culos .... pero hoy lo tiene todo para romperse.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Si el SP toca mínimos del overnight , le entro corto a por esos 8 puntos. Está a dos ticks.


----------



## Norske (4 Abr 2012)

gamba dijo:


> Harto ya partirme los cuernos buscando un sistema con buen PF y draw down contenido, me estoy interesando por las opciones, pero desde el lado vendedor, a comprarlas no les veo mucha diferencia con operar con el futuro directamente. Me estoy leyendo este manual, y me parece muy interesante.
> 
> Amazon.com: The Complete Guide to Option Selling (9780071442084): James Cordier, Michael Gross: Books
> 
> Alguno de los presentes tiene experiencias en el tema?



Yo hago operaciones con venta de opciones, pero como he llevado unos cuantos sustos, las limito bastante a epocas de muy alta volatilidad, que es cuando las primas se ponen gordas y jugosas como fruta de verano y muchas veces haciendo hedges por si aparece algún cisne negro bajando por el río, que nunca se sabe cuando pueden aparecer los jodíos. Este libro está bastante bien


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Comienza lo importante.

Suerte


----------



## burbujas (4 Abr 2012)

there we go...


----------



## chameleon (4 Abr 2012)

tiene buena pinta, largo


----------



## burbujas (4 Abr 2012)

sp500 no puede con el 1400 para variar


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

En el SP, en cualquier momento tiran de la cadena go down.

Cuidado


----------



## holgazan (4 Abr 2012)

Telefónica a menos de 12€.

España se va al carajo.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

*Vaaamos coño* ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Vaaamos coño* ::



Antes de darle un thanks...parriba o pabajo ????


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Antes de darle un thanks...parriba o pabajo ????



Si no tuviéramos el ISM a las 16:00, te diría sin temor que p'abajo.

Vamos a esperar unos minutos pero el SP va a probar hoy los 1392 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Toma pollo


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

El dato hay que recibirlo con liquidez 100%


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien sabe que "días santos" no hay bolsa en USA?


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El dato hay que recibirlo con liquidez 100%



...o con los stops ceñidos hasta la asfixia...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

El guano esta llegando a su fin,cuando gamesa se ponga en primera fila sera la señal de tocar maximos


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

ism servicios 56 vs 57 esperado :rolleye:


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

BofA - -1,60% Fecilidades, digo, felicidades...


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Ya queda menos para tener otra vez la pareja de gemelos, SAN a 5,05 sold.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

ISM malooo..... yijiiii....


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

peor de lo esperado pero 56 es una cifra wena


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

Pido sabiduría magna a los traders del foro. ¿Qué opináis de esta noticia?

_Portugal vende máximo previsto de EUR1.500m en Letras a 6 y 18 meses 04/04/12 12:37
DOW JONES NEWSWIRES

Portugal vendió la cantidad máxima prevista de EUR1.500 millones en Letras del Tesoro a 6 y 18 meses en la subasta del miércoles.

La Agencia de deuda pagó menores rentabilidades en las Letras a 6 meses, mientras que la rentabilidad de las Letras a 18 meses estuvieron por debajo de las expectativas de mercado.

La agencia tenía como objetivo vender entre EUR1.250 millones y EUR1.500 millones en total._

No sé, parece que hay algo que no cuadra. Por qué Portugal sí y España no? (pregunto desde la ignorancia) Han colocado letras a 18M al 4.55%


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

*Vaaamos coño, ahora sí.*


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Chulibex en 76XX


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Votin comprate algo que se nos cae el tinglado ::


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> El guano esta llegando a su fin,cuando gamesa se ponga en primera fila sera la señal de tocar maximos









Al menos 60 puntitos mas abajo...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Si el SP se decide a caer, hoy tendremos al chulibex en 7640 o más abajo.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

De que los gemelos y TEF claudiquen nos vamos a los 6000


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Buenas tardes, desde luego estamos malamente. Pandoro haz de las tuyas
> 
> *7624* (ya saben todavía no da mucho juego el sistema) pero bueno por si sirve de algo.
> 
> ...





bertok dijo:


> Si el SP se decide a caer, hoy tendremos al chulibex en 7640 o más abajo.




Por ahí anda la cosa....


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Pido sabiduría magna a los traders del foro. ¿Qué opináis de esta noticia?
> 
> _Portugal vende máximo previsto de EUR1.500m en Letras a 6 y 18 meses 04/04/12 12:37
> DOW JONES NEWSWIRES
> ...



Una teoria podria ser ue los Bancos Españoles han tenido que ir a comprar a Portugal y no han podido comprar en España. ::


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Iberpolla a 4 pavos, me las quitan de las manos.


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Recuerdo el primer post de este mes...

Mañana jueves me daba jaleo...

¿Saldrá Rajao diciendo que hay medidas adicionales?...eso es un 5% arriba en un día.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Votin comprate algo que se nos cae el tinglado ::



Ya llevo decimos de toooooo ::
BME,REPS,ACS,ABG,INDRAS,ENDESAS......::

...y perdiendo mas pasta que aceite un palomo cojo

Dejare algo para comprar bbva ,san e ibes a 3,5 
Esas seran las que mas claudiquen
Bueno y las tlf a 9,pero esas a ese precio tambien las veo caras


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

joder que escabechina en los valores del Chulibex


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya llevo decimos de toooooo ::
> BME,REPS,ACS,ABG,INDRAS,ENDESAS......::
> 
> ...y perdiendo mas pasta que aceite un palomo cojo
> ...



Se va a convertir en un leoncio de esos de largo plazo 8:


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

Desde la ignorancia chartista:







Compárese el comportamiento de finales de 2002 con el de finales de 2011. Caída + lateralidad + recuperación. Añadir que el volumen de esta corrección es bastante estable (quizá es que no queden manos fuertes que distribuyan)

Añádase que el chulibex es el segundo peor índice del mundo en 2012.

Quizá sea momento de entrar largo (no hablo de tradear)


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Iberpolla a 4 pavos, me las quitan de las manos.



Jesus!!... y yo cabreado hace un mes vendiendolas a 4,6 palmando pasta... menos mal que me disteis fuerza para vender todo y quedarme con liquidez total.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2012)

toma arreón....


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Chicos...16.30 posible cambio de tercio...ojo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Chicos...16.30 posible cambio de tercio...ojo



quiere decir que quitamos al picadero y metemos a las banderillas para terminar de joder al toro? O que al fin entra en matador para darle la puntilla?


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> MV:
> 
> ¿Sigues largo?



metesaca rapido por la mañanita , ahora estoy esperando a que SAN se ponga a 5,32 para cargar


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Ya llegan las gamesas ,cuando esten a 2,2 comprare algo
Hay que esperar que lleguen a la cima del podium guanero del dia para acertar


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Los gazeller están vendiendo a saco o les están reventando los SL, entretanto ya ha habido compras leoncias.

Lo dirá el compi de Scully luego.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

En los diarios económicos todo muy negativo y cenizo para que vendan los gazeller, vamos que el rebote está cerca.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

ay PCX han tocado 5.87...blip-blip-blip


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Piratón cambio de tercio...subida. A ver como responde...stop de cortos y a ver que pasa


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón cambio de tercio...subida. A ver como responde...stop de cortos y a ver que pasa



Lo había pillao sr. FranR...era pequeña coña....que serio me viene usted por dios


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

¿Es momento para el pánico? 

Porque parece que todo invita a la debacle...


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lo había pillao sr. FranR...era pequeña coña....que serio me viene usted por dios



Es que tengo las Bofa a punto de salir de carterita...plusvis vengan a mi.

Pandoro te invito a un café bien lejos...::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Piratón cambio de tercio...subida. A ver como responde...stop de cortos y a ver que pasa



Prefiero esperar al giro del SP y subirme en marcha.

No voy a arriesgar en exceso el jornal sacado en la mañana.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Es momento para el pánico?
> 
> Porque parece que todo invita a la debacle...



Es momento de aguantar y esperar el rebotón tranquilamente.

Comprar en el próximo martillo o doji.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Es momento para el pánico?
> 
> Porque parece que todo invita a la debacle...



Que el intradía rabioso no nos nuble la vista.

En el medio plazo estamos muy jodidos.


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que el intradía rabioso no nos nuble la vista.
> 
> En el medio plazo estamos muy jodidos.



No le voy a decir que no...porque a medio veo, cual Aramís Fuster, los 6.800


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Es momento de aguantar y esperar el rebotón tranquilamente.
> 
> Comprar en el próximo martillo o doji.



Pues o el castigo bursátil está siendo excesivo o tal y como se está comportando la bolsa estos días nos dirijimos a los infiernos a ritmo vertiginoso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> No le voy a decir que no...porque a medio veo, cual Aramís Fuster, los 6.800



Pues si, me cuadra con el AT de algunos valores, como las IBE con objetivos 10-12% más abajo.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

De momento aguanto esos cortooooossss.... estos próximos 5 min. deciden... (creo)


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

Vaya dia de osos.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

largo TEF 11,88 apalancamiento moderado


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

Hay un maldito valor que me tiene mosca... ¿como veis Mapfre? Para ser una entidad financiera está aguantando como una bestia...


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

La coña es que SP está guaneando una mierda, un simple 1,1%.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Hay un maldito valor que me tiene mosca... ¿como veis Mapfre? Para ser una entidad financiera está aguantando como una bestia...



Es un valor que evito, allá por finales de los 90's me enculó 3 veces seguidas.

La odio.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

A los señores de estas cosas: ¿ven probables los 75xx en breve?, ¿el SP cuando va a corregir?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

¿Por qué creéis que han sido tan mal recibidos los presupuestos?

¿Por qué no recortan nada de la casta parasitaria y de la estructura sobredimensionada del país o por qué?


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Al santander le estan arreando pero bien,con dos cojones 329 mm de acc negociadas y aguanta los 5,4
Esta hecho un campeon


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

En mi opinion, esto de las noticias, a menos que sean inesperadas de verdad, no influyen un pimiento. Esto sigue sus propias reglas a corto y largo plazo y no las noticias.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> A los señores de estas cosas: ¿ven probables los 75xx en breve?, ¿el SP cuando va a corregir?



estamoooos... trabajandoenello...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es un valor que evito, allá por finales de los 90's me enculó 3 veces seguidas.
> 
> La odio.



Eso tambien se llama amor :X


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Espacio de bolsa patrocinado por:







Pandoro's official supplier.


----------



## FranR (4 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Chicos...16.30 posible cambio de tercio...ojo



No ha durado la alegría ni 15 minutos...creo que momento muy importante.:cook:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

No os precipitéis con los largos esperando encontrar el mínimo sobre el que girará.

Tiempo habrá de verlo en la pauta de precios.

Paciencia y tranquilos. Que se siga despeñando con tranquilidad


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Los presupuestos confirman recortes fuertes en areas sensibles (educación, sanidad,...) Se va a devení un follón...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por qué creéis que han sido tan mal recibidos los presupuestos?
> 
> ¿Por qué no recortan nada de la casta parasitaria y de la estructura sobredimensionada del país o por qué?



Hamijo, no es cuestión de presupuestos.

Es cuestión de que los que tienen los dineros huelen sangre y quieren cobrar la pieza.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

Me vuelvo al tajo. De momento me quedo al acecho.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso tambien se llama amor :X



No te fíes de ella, es como una zorra infiel.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

Sigo pensando que la fluctuación del San es desmedida. Hace dos semanas estaba en 6,X, y estábamos casi igual de mal que ahora.


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por qué creéis que han sido tan mal recibidos los presupuestos?
> 
> ¿Por qué no recortan nada de la casta parasitaria y de la estructura sobredimensionada del país o por qué?



Yo creo que en Europa saben que el problema de España está en las 17 comunidades autonomas y las 53 provincias. Si el Estado no consigue meter a todas estas administraciones en vereda... Europa no puede meter a España en vereda...

SI España hubiera sido un pais mas unido estoy seguro que nos hubieran obligado a unirnos a Portugal, como ha hecho Francia con Belgica.. Pero asi, yo creo que no saben que hacer con nosotros.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si el SP se decide a caer, hoy tendremos al chulibex en 7640 o más abajo.



Los tenemos en pantalla ::


----------



## Seren (4 Abr 2012)

Mínimos del IBEX desde septiembre, lo siguiente sería 2009


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Vamos a testear los 7500 seguro, hoy o mañana.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Sigo pensando que la fluctuación del San es desmedida. Hace dos semanas estaba en 6,X, y estábamos casi igual de mal que ahora.



En general, las cosas están igual que hace seis meses.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Es momento para el pánico?
> 
> Porque parece que todo invita a la debacle...



Tranquilo, ahora no es momento para actuar sin pensar. En la sesión de ayer hubo un fallo alcista importante, eso normalmente tiene consecuencias bajistas, como se está viendo.

Ahora que empezamos a ver pánico es cuando deberían ir frenando las caídas, poco a poco, a medida que los leoncios recogen papel. De momento hemos visto fuertes vaivenes en esta sesión, lo cual es buena señal, pues significa que no están dejando caer los valores, que además van llegando ya a los objetivos bajistas. Cuando hemos caído 1.200 puntos que puedan quedar 200 más a la baja es lo de menos.

Lo que tienes que plantearte ahora es qué piensas hacer de cara al futuro con tu cartera. Si quieres, le podemos echar un vistazo a lo que llevas y miramos de plantear las opciones realistas que pueden estar disponibles a semanas vista.


----------



## AssGaper (4 Abr 2012)

Caballeros, el esperado GUANO ya esta aqui, *EL DEFINITIVO GUANO*.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que en Europa saben que el problema de España está en las 17 comunidades autonomas y las 53 provincias. Si el Estado no consigue meter a todas estas administraciones en vereda... Europa no puede meter a España en vereda...
> 
> SI España hubiera sido un pais mas unido estoy seguro que nos hubieran obligado a unirnos a Portugal, como ha hecho Francia con Belgica.. Pero asi, yo creo que no saben que hacer con nosotros.



Eliminar la deuda que tienen sus bancos con la casa de putas que es ejpaña y patada en el culo.

Llevan 6 meses soltando deuda española de forma muy agresiva.

El papelón lo tienen los bancos ejpañoles y en última instancia los pensionistas viejunos.

Se va a haber un follón de la hostia.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo creo que en Europa saben que el problema de España está en las 17 comunidades autonomas y las 53 provincias. Si el Estado no consigue meter a todas estas administraciones en vereda... Europa no puede meter a España en vereda...
> 
> SI España hubiera sido un pais mas unido estoy seguro que nos hubieran obligado a unirnos a Portugal, como ha hecho Francia con Belgica.. Pero asi, yo creo que no saben que hacer con nosotros.



¿53 provincias? 

¿Es que ya se ha separado Vigo de Pontevedra? ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que tío más apañado, de verdad. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tranquilo, ahora no es momento para actuar sin pensar. En la sesión de ayer hubo un fallo alcista importante, eso normalmente tiene consecuencias bajistas, como se está viendo.
> 
> Ahora que empezamos a ver pánico es cuando deberían ir frenando las caídas, poco a poco, a medida que los leoncios recogen papel. De momento hemos visto fuertes vaivenes en esta sesión, lo cual es buena señal, pues significa que no están dejando caer los valores, que además van llegando ya a los objetivos bajistas. Cuando hemos caído 1.200 puntos que puedan quedar 200 más a la baja es lo de menos.
> 
> Lo que tienes que plantearte ahora es qué piensas hacer de cara al futuro con tu cartera. Si quieres, le podemos echar un vistazo a lo que llevas y miramos de plantear las opciones realistas que pueden estar disponibles a semanas vista.



El rebotillo que va a haber en breve es de los peligrosos.

Estén ágiles.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Los moros hamijo ::


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Caballeros, el esperado GUANO ya esta aqui, *EL DEFINITIVO GUANO*.



Y MV va largo, si tal como lo leen ::

Con el porculo que ha dado estos 3 meses y el notas se pone al revés :XX:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tío más apañado, de verdad. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:



Claca es jrande y generoso. Se ve que es buen tío. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Ha saltado el 5,40 en SAN, se abre la veda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

La última vez que vi caer algo de la forma que lo está haciendo hoy el Ibex iba dopado de Fortasec.... y hasta aquí puedo leer


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

Muchísimas gracias Claca, pero mi cartera ya es lo de menos. Es que me quedo impresionado con estas fluctuaciones bursátiles tan brutales. Porque hace en torno a un mes el San rebotó del 5,X al 6,X, y estábamos igual de mal. Y ahora todo parece invitar a la debacle...

Pero lo mismo en dos semanas el San está en 6 o en 4, esto es un juego.


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

añado mas TEF poco apalancamiento 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Se echa en falta al barbas sacando la chorra para apagar el incendio.


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿53 provincias?
> 
> ¿Es que ya se ha separado Vigo de Pontevedra? ::



Que va!! Soria.. que la parto por la mitad.. Soria Castellana y Soria Maña


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tranquilo, ahora no es momento para actuar sin pensar. En la sesión de ayer hubo un fallo alcista importante, eso normalmente tiene consecuencias bajistas, como se está viendo.
> 
> Ahora que empezamos a ver pánico es cuando deberían ir frenando las caídas, poco a poco, a medida que los leoncios recogen papel. De momento hemos visto fuertes vaivenes en esta sesión, lo cual es buena señal, pues significa que no están dejando caer los valores, que además van llegando ya a los objetivos bajistas. Cuando hemos caído 1.200 puntos que puedan quedar 200 más a la baja es lo de menos.
> 
> Lo que tienes que plantearte ahora es qué piensas hacer de cara al futuro con tu cartera. Si quieres, le podemos echar un vistazo a lo que llevas y miramos de plantear las opciones realistas que pueden estar disponibles a semanas vista.



Eres muy buena gente. De los que ya por desgracia van quedando pocos.

Espero que no cambies .


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que tío más apañado, de verdad. :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:





bertok dijo:


> Claca es jrande y generoso. Se ve que es buen tío. :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



Aprovechad para hacer preguntas esta semana que no tiene clase en el insti


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Claca, pero mi cartera ya es lo de menos. Es que me quedo impresionado con estas fluctuaciones bursátiles tan brutales. Porque hace en torno a un mes el San rebotó del 5,X al 6,X, y estábamos igual de mal. Y ahora todo parece invitar a la debacle...
> 
> Pero lo mismo en dos semanas el San está en 6 o en 4, esto es un juego.



Claro y la clave es saber elegir el 4 ó el 6.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> añado mas TEF poco apalancamiento 8:



Compra compra ::

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

30 000 call de TEF a 11,88 y 20 000 mas a 11,83


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Claro y la clave es saber elegir el 4 ó el 6.



Pues habria que preguntar a Claca por cual de los dos decidirse.. por el 4 o por el 6 :rolleye:


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

yo voy con 10000000 quién da más?


----------



## pyn (4 Abr 2012)

Bueno, prepárense para salir de compras, que está todo baratísimo. BME, Repsol, TRE... Mañana sale marianico con nuevo paquete de medidas y el +4 no nos lo quita nadie.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Fijaos lo que hemos dicho todos estos días atrás: cómo el chulibex amplifica los movimientos a la baja del SP.

Y el SP tiene que recortar por webox en algún momento, lo de hoy es una nimiedad.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Bueno, prepárense para salir de compras, que está todo baratísimo. BME, Repsol, TRE... Mañana sale marianico con nuevo paquete de medidas y el +4 no nos lo quita nadie.



El +4% en una o dos sesiones es irrelevante.

El medio plazo es el que ahora está en cuestionamiento.

Cuidado al límite.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Votin me ha dicho pandoro que va pallá. ::


----------



## pyn (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El +4% en una o dos sesiones es irrelevante.
> 
> El medio plazo es el que ahora está en cuestionamiento.
> 
> Cuidado al límite.



Si precisamente lo digo por eso amigo Bertok, todo "parece" barato pero no lo es ¿quién no ve "barato" REP a 18 ?


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Yo lo veo caro con la kirchner dando por culo en YPF.


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias Claca, pero mi cartera ya es lo de menos. Es que me quedo impresionado con estas fluctuaciones bursátiles tan brutales. Porque hace en torno a un mes el San rebotó del 5,X al 6,X, y estábamos igual de mal. Y ahora todo parece invitar a la debacle...
> 
> Pero lo mismo en dos semanas el San está en 6 o en 4, esto es un juego.



Casi que te estás respondiendo a ti mismo. Ni ayer estábamos tan bien, ni hoy tan mal, la bolsa lleva su ritmo y no tiene sentido hacer paralelismos con la economía real. 

De todos modos, si te fijas, durante todas estas fluctuaciones que comentas el movimiento de fondo ha continuado bajista, eso es lo único que debe importarnos.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Largo en Chulibex :::fiufiu:::


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se va a convertir en un leoncio de esos de largo plazo 8:




veo que has cambiado la firma, la 1ª no era del ex-forero Eddy


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues habria que preguntar a Claca por cual de los dos decidirse.. por el 4 o por el 6 :rolleye:



Si no cambian las cosas, primero veremos los 4,70. Antes, no obstante, es muy probable que el precio frene y rebote dejando el gap de noviembre intacto


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fijaos lo que hemos dicho todos estos días atrás: cómo el chulibex amplifica los movimientos a la baja del SP.
> 
> Y el SP tiene que recortar por webox en algún momento, lo de hoy es una nimiedad.



Llevamos un montón de "nimiedades" en estos últimos días. Si seguimos así las acciones van a valer 0.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

0 valen las de la CAM.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> veo que has cambiado la firma, la 1ª no era del ex-forero Eddy



Exacto .


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 0 valen las de la CAM.



Lo sé, pero como todas las acciones del país valgan 0 euros esto es el apocalipsis.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en Chulibex :::fiufiu:::



Fuera con 114 aurelios.

Ya la pueden ir dando ::


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo sé, pero como todas las acciones del país valgan 0 euros esto es el apocalipsis.



Si eso sucede, parecido a la firma de Bertok será la menor de tus preocupaciones.

Latunes y escopeta, check.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo sé, pero como todas las acciones del país valgan 0 euros esto es el apocalipsis.



Hamijo, queda mucho que bajar y no va a pasar nada.

Estos ojitos han visto bajar al SAN el 70% en 5 meses y aquí está el Botines cada vez más rico.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 0 valen las de la CAM.



Hombre tanto como cero.. a 6 centimos el kilo se las compro yo... los portes los paga usted ¿eh?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

Buenas tardes... 

Yo si que veo bastante relación entre la bolsa y la economía real. Somos el primer o segundo país con peor índice en 2012, eso tendrá significado este año. El dinero foráneo huye de España, este año lo recordaremos mucho tiempo. 

Saludos...


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Bueno, prepárense para salir de compras, que está todo baratísimo. BME, Repsol, TRE... Mañana sale marianico con nuevo paquete de medidas y el +4 no nos lo quita nadie.



Mariano "el plastilinas" que manda , no manda un pijo tiene que pedir dinero prestado para pagar subsidio de paro:: sólo en interes *actuales * son *29000 millones* y no ha hecho más que empezar emitir deúda "su" ahorro "completo" son *27000m€*::

si fuese *Draghi* pues ..... si


----------



## Condor (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 0 valen las de la CAM.



Y las de Bankia


----------



## tarrito (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fuera con 114 aurelios.
> 
> Ya la pueden ir dando ::



especuladó, marvadoh, antipatriota, binguero, roedóh!!

así que usted es eso que llaman los Mercados!?


ya no se pasan los bombillos antiespeculatas

::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> especuladó, marvadoh, antipatriota, binguero, roedóh!!
> 
> así que usted es eso que llaman los Mercados!?
> 
> ...



Hay que buscarse la vida por algún lado.

Me sale bastante más barato a nivel de impuestos que la nómina mensual (lo cual no deja de ser algo lamentable y muestra a las claras a qué se dedican los que tienen pasta en este país y para nada lo digo por mí).


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Yo si que veo bastante relación entre la bolsa y la economía real. Somos el primer o segundo país con peor índice en 2012, eso tendrá significado este año. El dinero foráneo huye de España, este año lo recordaremos mucho tiempo.
> 
> Saludos...



Si y no. Está claro que los fundamentales mandan, la cuestión es, ¿podemos predecir a través de los fundamentales los movimientos bursátiles? La respuesta es no, como prueban las burbujas, en cambio, a través de las herramientas de análisis especulativo sí es posible interpretarlas y aprovecharse de ellas.

La relación está ahí, pero no es aprovechable para el 99,9% de los mortales, así que mejor ignorarla.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Y las de Bankia



Al que le haya pillado lo de Bankia, que se lo haga mirar.

Y si no saben, que no se metan.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

Queréis hablar en este hilo de como sacar el dinero de España o abrimos un hilo nuevo...?


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Queréis hablar en este hilo de como sacar el dinero de España o abrimos un hilo nuevo...?



La respuesta es obvia: dentro de las botellas vacías de las ginebras que nos vamos fundiendo.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

Se me murió una gráfica del Ibex, la vuelvo a colgar. 







Si aguanta los 7500, será bueno para los largos. Muy bueno


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Al que le haya pillado lo de Bankia, que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> Y si no saben, que no se metan.



¿Hay alguna relacion seria, por la que Mapfre quede muy perjudicada si Bankia desaparece? ienso:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Queréis hablar en este hilo de como sacar el dinero de España o abrimos un hilo nuevo...?



LCASC, usted primero :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Hay alguna relacion seria, por la que Mapfre quede muy perjudicada si Bankia desaparece? ienso:



Lo desconozco, ambas son cotizaciones a evitar para mi persona. 8:


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Sacar dinero de españa... en el sobrefondo que le deja la dentadura postiza de la abuela...


----------



## Condor (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Al que le haya pillado lo de Bankia, que se lo haga mirar.
> 
> Y si no saben, que no se metan.



Seguramente fueron los que venían escaldados de preferentes, nuevas rumasas, foros filatélicos e hipotecas del 2007


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

Lo "gracioso" es que por ejemplo los analistos de Ahorro.com y Eleconomista, cuando San estaba a 6,X hace dos semanas aconsejaban comprar, porque preveían que recuperaría los 7 euros... O mienten, o casi nadie sabe nada, como ya bien sabemos.


----------



## Norske (4 Abr 2012)

leído en Cárpatos: 

16:44:47 h.

Mundo Hedge Fund [Imprimir] Serenity markets

Por sorprendente que parezca, el comportamiento de las instituciones a cierre de ayer sigue comprador.

El movimiento con respecto al lunes es ínfimo, por lo que se han mantenido estables tanto compras como ventas.

Cárpatos es mi pastor y encomendándome a él, compro 2 call 2400 a 9 puntos. Inversión (y pèrdida máxima) de 180 euros. Esperando un rebotillo mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Queréis hablar en este hilo de como sacar el dinero de España o abrimos un hilo nuevo...?



hablemos,hablemos


----------



## chameleon (4 Abr 2012)

yo conozco muchos empleados bankeros que compraron accioncitas "para ayudar a la casa" ::::::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

No, no. Hablo en serio, el otro dia estuve en Bankinter informándome de fondos de inversión con gestoras afincadas fuera...

Miré en Euros afincados en Luxemburgo y en coronas suecas y noruegas...

Saludos...

Edito: https://www.bankinter.com/www/es-es/***/ebk+fon+search
Los asteriscos son c g i


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Como se nota el día de guano que hemos tenido por la cantidad de comentarios. Tras retocar bastante el (aun) primitivo sistema de niveles de p-AI veo un objetivo relevante en 2322 del Stoxx que aun no se ha tocado, no es obligatorio hacerlo, pero todo apunta a que lo tocarán en la sesión de hoy y nos hemos quedado a escasos 3 puntos de distancia.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo "gracioso" es que por ejemplo los analistos de Ahorro.com y Eleconomista, cuando San estaba a 6,X hace dos semanas aconsejaban comprar, porque preveían que recuperaría los 7 euros... O mienten, o casi nadie sabe nada, como ya bien sabemos.



No tienen ni puta idea, son meros comisionistas y mucha gente les sigue.

Yo mismo cuando empecé en los 90's esperaba a los gráficos de expansión de Hodar. El mismo lunes entraba en los chicharros que recomendaba el shurmano :8:

Como todo subía, me pensaba que el shurmano era Dios.

Joder que tiempos con las Laines, sniaces, ....


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Mapfre tiene el 4,3% de Bankia.

Bankia tiene estas participaciones:

NH 10%
IAG 12%
BME 4%

No creo que le vaya bien en ninguna


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo "gracioso" es que por ejemplo los analistos de Ahorro.com y Eleconomista, cuando San estaba a 6,X hace dos semanas aconsejaban comprar, porque preveían que recuperaría los 7 euros... O mienten, o casi nadie sabe nada, como ya bien sabemos.



Como no pueden vivir de esto mienten de forma interesada ganándose unos eurillos por el camino.


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2012)

chameleon dijo:


> yo conozco muchos empleados bankeros que compraron accioncitas "para ayudar a la casa" ::::::



Era una bajada de sueldo encubierta :XX::XX:


----------



## sirpask (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Queréis hablar en este hilo de como sacar el dinero de España o abrimos un hilo nuevo...?



Si compro en España un reloj güeno güeno, con diamantitos y todo por 400.000 euros...¿En Suiza o las caiman me lo recompran?


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

Más que para ayudar será que les "obligaron".


----------



## Condor (4 Abr 2012)

Yo les dejo el videoanálisis de como le va al IBEX 

[YOUTUBE]RlZWxA1PnVY[/YOUTUBE]

(es más avanzado que los gráficos de Claca y Mulder juntos)


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no. Hablo en serio, el otro dia estuve en Bankinter informándome de fondos de inversión con gestoras afincadas fuera...
> 
> Miré en Euros afincados en Luxemburgo y en coronas suecas y noruegas...
> 
> ...



Janus tenía algunos fondos LU. Nos puede contar.


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Si compro en España un reloj güeno güeno, con diamantitos y todo por 400.000 euros...¿En Suiza o las caiman me lo recompran?




Sí, por la mitad ::


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Como se nota el día de guano que hemos tenido por la cantidad de comentarios.



Hola de nuevo, compañero.

Cómo me conoces ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Mapfre tiene el 4,3% de Bankia.
> 
> Bankia tiene estas participaciones:
> 
> ...



BME ya está vendida...


----------



## Condor (4 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Si compro en España un reloj güeno güeno, con diamantitos y todo por 400.000 euros...¿En Suiza o las caiman me lo recompran?



Me haces recordar a un tío que tiene que vender su reloj de 40000 dólares y le ofrecen 40; el vendedor dice que tiene oro, etc. etc., que lo compró en tiffanys; y el comprador le dice: "Sí, pero aquí en el bronx vale 40 dólares"

O más o menos por ahí va la anécdota.


----------



## Le Truhan (4 Abr 2012)

Esto va a seguir bajando! Hasta cuando, lo digo por si me forro más que por otra cosa, o eso ahora es imposible, que parecéis gente muy lista, la verdad!!!


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Entre ayer y hoy la escabechina ha sido bestial.

Han vendido a lo bestia. Ojo


----------



## J-Z (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> BME ya está vendida...



Sí hace nada pero creo que no toda.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entre ayer y hoy la escabechina ha sido bestial.
> 
> Han vendido a lo bestia. Ojo



Lo hemos notado en nuestras carnes 

¿Cuál es tu nick en Forocoches?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus tenía algunos fondos LU. Nos puede contar.



Al forero Aleph le escuche el otro día, invertir en paises como Canadá o Sudáfrica, dijo 2 más pero ahora no los recuerdo, si lo vuelvo a escuchar lo pondré...

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

TEF es un buen valor , las viejas matildes dan un dividendo que a estos precios son un 12% de rentabilidad o asin .

mode inversoh fundamentalista cojudo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

¿Mañana será otro día de via crucis?

Porque me duele ya la zona baja de la espalda.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo hemos notado en nuestras carnes
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu nick en Forocoches?



Ni tengo nick ni he entrado nunca.

Soy un poco más serio 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> TEF es un buen valor , las viejas matildes dan un dividendo que a estos precios son un 12% de rentabilidad o asin .
> 
> mode inversoh fundamentalista cojudo



¿para qué quieres matildes si esperas una caida adicional del 30%? 8:


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Esto va a seguir bajando! Hasta cuando, lo digo por si me forro más que por otra cosa, o eso ahora es imposible, que parecéis gente muy lista, la verdad!!!



He cogido una gráfica del Ibex a 10 años. Es el post 959 (pág 96). Mi interpretación es que la fuerza bajista del ciclo (intradía aparte) podría haberse agotado. Y me baso en la gráfica de la recuperación de hace 10 años, en la post-crisis.com. La lateralidad es cuando no hay motivo para el optimismo, pero que los nubarrones están más o menos descontados. 

Hay que valorar qué va a pasar después.

Para empezar, las bolsas del mundo están alcistas. El Ibex es de las pocas que tiene pérdidas, y encima del 10%. Podríamos pensar en un excesivo castigo, con respecto a las demás

En segundo lugar, la solución al follón en que nos hemos metido: monetizar lo menos posible, pero todo lo necesario. Luego hay que valorar que el oro ha perdido gas. Esto se traduce en que la prima de riesgo bursátil debería bajar a partir del momento en que BCE siga dopando al sistema. A menor prima de riesgo bursátil, mayor PER aceptará el papel para entrar y hacer cartera. 

En tercer lugar, España se puede hundir, pero el grueso del negocio de las grandes cotizadas no está mayoritariamente aquí 

Todo esta reflexión es desde la relativa ignorancia (los compis que están día sí día también me dan mil patadas), pero sin que los intradía me nublen.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

Ejemplo:

*ABERD GLBII AUSTRALIAN DOLL BF
Código ISIN: lu0513454529
*
Sede luxemburgo. Dolares australianos. Rentabilidad últimos 12 meses +9,84%. Riesgo reducido.

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> He cogido una gráfica del Ibex a 10 años. Es el post 959 (pág 96). Mi interpretación es que la fuerza bajista del ciclo (intradía aparte) podría haberse agotado. Y me baso en la gráfica de la recuperación de hace 10 años, en la post-crisis.com. La lateralidad es cuando no hay motivo para el optimismo, pero que los nubarrones están más o menos descontados.
> 
> Hay que valorar qué va a pasar después.
> 
> ...



Burbufilia, toda esa argumentación es muy interesante y coincido con ella.

El pero es que la pauta de precios (y ella sabe mucho más que yo) me dice lo contrario.

Cuidado con las premisas.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni tengo nick ni he entrado nunca.
> 
> Soy un poco más serio 8:



Todos sabemos que estás tan apalancao que no has podido sobornar a un padrino para sumergirte en su inframundo. 

Dios se apiade de tu alma


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Todos sabemos que estás tan apalancao que no has podido sobornar a un padrino para sumergirte en su inframundo.
> 
> Dios se apiade de tu alma



:XX::XX::XX: no he entendido eso del padrino 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿para qué quieres matildes si esperas una caida adicional del 30%? 8:



solo para aprovechar un rebotito o reboton a cortisimo plazo , par de sesiones


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> solo para aprovechar un rebotito o reboton a cortisimo plazo , par de sesiones



joder, pues qué huevos.


----------



## burbufilia (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX: no he entendido eso del padrino 8:



Por si no te estás haciendo el despistado: el acceso o alta a forocoches no es libre, sino que un usuario ha de recomendar tu entrada al foro.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Por si no te estás haciendo el despistado: el acceso o alta a forocoches no es libre, sino que un usuario ha de recomendar tu entrada al foro.



pues ni puta idea :8: en serio

Coño, si es así debe ser la hostia !


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> pues ni puta idea :8: en serio
> 
> Coño, si es así debe ser la hostia !



Sí, sí, lo mismo que acceder aquí a veteranos...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ni tengo nick ni he entrado nunca.
> 
> Soy un poco más serio 8:



Lo decía por lo de shurmano... 

Como la bolsa continúe así, y el país siga sin futuro, haré una huelga absoluta de consumo en este país. Va a comprar vivienda, coche o algo en este país indigno su madre.


----------



## Mulder (4 Abr 2012)

Dije hace la tira de tiempo que en abril iban a llover chuzos de punta así que pongo mi...

*¡Siyalodecíayo!* 

de rigor (chúpate esa malvado robotnick!) y vamos al lio.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario fuertemente negativo.

La sesión ha sido la de un día bajista normal y corriente, mucha actividad y algunas operaciones a pecho descubierto, que hoy han sido casi todas bajistas.

A las 9:05 ya han soltado 90 contratos de golpe (¡252 reales!) para abrir boca, a las 14:35 nos han obsequiado con otra venta de 117 contratos (208 reales). A las 14:45 han hecho la única compra fuerte del día con 109 contratos (127 reales) y finalmente a las 16:05 han vendido 141 contratos (¡pero 385 reales!). Con esto el saldo global de operaciones gordas con camuflaje se queda en 718 contratos vendidos, casi nada...

En subasta han vendido 81 contratos.

En resumen, otra sesión bajista y casi perfecta porque al final han elevado un poco el precio por encima de mínimos del día, pero todo parece muy negativo. Por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja y/o bajadas durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Lo decía por lo de shurmano...
> 
> Como la bolsa continúe así, y el país siga sin futuro, haré una huelga absoluta de consumo en este país. Va a comprar vivienda, coche o algo en este país indigno su madre.



En serio, conten los gastos y demora los gastos importantes.

El tema se va a poner muy feo.

Los acreedores internacionales van a apretar fuerte y la casta nos va a vender desprovistos de cualquier derecho social.


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Tranquilo, ahora no es momento para actuar sin pensar. En la sesión de ayer hubo un fallo alcista importante, eso normalmente tiene consecuencias bajistas, como se está viendo.
> 
> Ahora que empezamos a ver pánico es cuando deberían ir frenando las caídas, poco a poco, a medida que los leoncios recogen papel. De momento hemos visto fuertes vaivenes en esta sesión, lo cual es buena señal, pues significa que no están dejando caer los valores, que además van llegando ya a los objetivos bajistas. Cuando hemos caído 1.200 puntos que puedan quedar 200 más a la baja es lo de menos.
> 
> Lo que tienes que plantearte ahora es qué piensas hacer de cara al futuro con tu cartera. Si quieres, le podemos echar un vistazo a lo que llevas y miramos de plantear las opciones realistas que pueden estar disponibles a semanas vista.



que delicia de post :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bronx5 (4 Abr 2012)

Por lo que veo ya ha llegado el guano, la bolsa española abre este juves, viernes y lunes??? Lo cierto es que más les valdría cerrarla... ¿creéis que se bajará de los 7400?

Por cierto, alguien tiene un gráfico de la bolsa griega de los últimos 5 años? Es para saber lo que nos puede esperar.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Cuaderno de bitacora flota imperial


Miercoles,4 de Abril 2012

Minusvalias latentes -4100€
para que hablar,con una imagen hay suficiente


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> He cogido una gráfica del Ibex a 10 años. Es el post 959 (pág 96). Mi interpretación es que la fuerza bajista del ciclo (intradía aparte) podría haberse agotado. Y me baso en la gráfica de la recuperación de hace 10 años, en la post-crisis.com. La lateralidad es cuando no hay motivo para el optimismo, pero que los nubarrones están más o menos descontados.
> 
> Hay que valorar qué va a pasar después.
> 
> ...



Si repite ese patrón, en el 2017 nos vamos a los 17500.::

No tengo ni idea de lo que hará la bolsa siquiera mañana, pero piensa como estaba la situación económica de España en el 2003 y ahora, la deuda que tenía España antes y ahora, el dinero que tenía la gente para meter en bolsa y fondos de inversión antes y ahora, el dinero extranjero que venía a un país con un PIB que crecía al 3% y el que se pira ahora al -1.7% en el mejor de los casos (y en algunos sitios ya apuntan como posible el -4%). 

Y todo esto con el SP en casi 1400 puntos y sin haber corregido su subida.

Que es posible que haya rebotes, cierto. Ha habido a lo largo de esta crisis rebotes de 1500 puntos. 

Pero que a largo plazo, que es lo que comentas, la cosa pinta muy mal y que esto es posible que se vaya más abajo de los 7500, pues es bastante posible. Evidentemente no te lo puedo asegurar, lo mismo este es el suelo y de aquí subimos en cohete, pero el escenario es que antes o después, es muy posible que lo veamos más abajo de los 7500.

De todas maneras, hay una cosa básica en bolsa. Algo que comentan algunos foreros que ya llevan más de 20 años en bolsa, como bertok, por ejemplo. En una tendencia bajista, posicionarte en largo en un punto, esperando que ocurra un rebote, a la larga (y recalco a la larga) es un suicio (y sobretodo si no pones un stop). Te puede salir bien 1 vez, 2, 3 pero va a llegar un momento en que una vez la tendencia te lleve por delante y te puedes encontrar pillado para los restos. Tengo amigos que compraron terras a 70 euros, porque ya habían caído un 50% y no podían caer mucho más. Y acabaron vendiendo a 20, y tuvieron que dar gracias porque acabó en 10, creo. No volvieron a entrar en bolsa.

Siempre es mejor que la tendencia bajista te lleve hasta donde tenga que ir y cuando se gire y haya señales de que es la buena, y hay un buen objetivo y una buena relación R/R, entrar acompañando al giro, bien secundado por un stop por si acaso. Entrarás más arriba, pero evitarás el "haber si hay suerte y aquí rebota" y te ahorrarás como mínimo preocupaciones, y probablemente a la larga, euros. 

No te quito la idea de que entres en largo ahora. Como he dicho antes, lo mismo esto es el suelo y ya no va mas abajo nunca más, pero la lógica y el sentido común, (aunque muchas veces en bolsa no sirva) , me dice que no. Y si fuera así, ya me subiría al carro cuando vea señales que me indiquen ese hecho.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En serio, conten los gastos y demora los gastos importantes.
> 
> El tema se va a poner muy feo.
> 
> Los acreedores internacionales van a apretar fuerte y la casta nos va a vender desprovistos de cualquier derecho social.



O no. Si viaja, se forma, se compra un Zenith el Primero, se folla dos modelos o se compra una Harley... Que le quiten lo bailao. El dinero... Quien sabe donde acabara!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Por lo que veo ya ha llegado el guano, la bolsa española abre este juves, viernes y lunes??? Lo cierto es que más les valdría cerrarla... ¿creéis que se bajará de los 7400?
> 
> Por cierto, alguien tiene un gráfico de la bolsa griega de los últimos 5 años? Es para saber lo que nos puede esperar.



La bolsa abre el jueves, pero no el viernes ni el lunes.

Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk, estoy de acuerdo con usted... dependiendo del número de veces que se pueda con cada modelo. 

De hecho una modelo sólo, múltiples veces me sirve. 
Vamos, como si tampoco es modelo pero lo parece... 
aunque no lo parezca del todo, 
oiga que no hay que ser perfecto, 
una mujer normalita, 
piense que hay gustos para todo, a
quien usted le parece mal a mí me puede parecer una belleza... 
bueno con tal de que no sea un orco...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ejemplo:
> 
> *ABERD GLBII AUSTRALIAN DOLL BF
> Código ISIN: lu0513454529
> ...



Muchas gracias LCASC. Mi idea es hacer tres paquetes. Dolares cad, coronas suecas y euros. Tres fondos distintos no vayamos a poner los huevos en la misma cesta que _mesecaen_


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Abr 2012)

Pongamos lasw cartas sobre la mesa.
Que valores ven ustedes mas razonables o interesantes para un rebotillo, que es lo que hay que esperar en esta zona?
MST, GAS, TEL... 

Hablemos del milenarismo, cojones ya.
Donde meterian la pasta, si les obligasen a hacerlo, en una apuesta por un rebote?

::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pongamos lasw cartas sobre la mesa.
> Que valores ven ustedes mas razonables o interesantes para un rebotillo, que es lo que hay que esperar en esta zona?
> MST, GAS, TEL...
> 
> ...



Entre Prisa y Sacyr..- ::


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pongamos lasw cartas sobre la mesa.
> Que valores ven ustedes mas razonables o interesantes para un rebotillo, que es lo que hay que esperar en esta zona?
> MST, GAS, TEL...
> 
> ...



Endesa
ABG
BME
Rep
IDR
ACS

Se nota mucho lo que llevo??? ::


----------



## wsleone (4 Abr 2012)

Por ahora no anda muy descaminado, lo resucité ayer

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/98785-hasta-siempre-hamijos-incluye-regalito.html

_" .... Huelga decir, que España es de las más expuestas a la inexorable debacle ... "_


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoy debería romperse algo el SP. Vista puesta en 1392 en la sesión.
> 
> No hay que fiarse del todo porque el SP está muy manipulado y lleva mucho tiempo rompiendo culos .... pero hoy lo tiene todo para romperse.



Bueno, se quedó en 93 en vez de 92 .... y como ha sucedido en otras veces .... ha rebotado con cierta intensidad y ahora anda por 98.

Es importante ver cómo se comporta de cara al cierre pero hoy ya no hay mucho que arriesgar porque parece que el movimiento importante del día ya está hecho. Yo tengo todas las posiciones en SP intradía cerradas y me quedo solamente con algún corto en acciones usanas. Ahora a esperar a ver por dónde tira. Para el guano, es importante que hoy se cierre cerquita de los mínimos.

En general, predomina la sensación bajista porque se ve techo en el DAX, en Barclays, España como unos zorros etc... pero el boss SP que es el que manda, aún es alcista y en 91 tiene la directriz alcista en timeframe de días por lo que perfectamente puede subir hacia arriba.

El DAX debería tener camino libre hasta los 6600 pero hará lo que le determine el SP.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pongamos lasw cartas sobre la mesa.
> Que valores ven ustedes mas razonables o interesantes para un rebotillo, que es lo que hay que esperar en esta zona?
> MST, GAS, TEL...
> 
> ...



Se que en mi no es novedad, pero seria en BME... Y dentro del infierno de jornadas, no esta siendo ni mucho menos de lo peor, que conste.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Claca (4 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora lo importante, revisando gráficos veo que los índices todavía no se han girado. El que está tentando la suerte es el 600 BANKS, pero todavía no cede:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya en la zona de rebote:







De momento la caída es muy vertical, hay que esperar a que el precio consolide un punto de apoyo, porque nada obliga a que se dé esa reacción al alza.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pongamos lasw cartas sobre la mesa.
> Que valores ven ustedes mas razonables o interesantes para un rebotillo, que es lo que hay que esperar en esta zona?
> MST, GAS, TEL...
> 
> ...



En antena3. 

Sr. Guybrush_Threepwood, ¿con que idea lo de pasarse a otra divisa? ¿Por si nos echan del euro?. Es que con tantas conversaciones mezcladas, me pierdo.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Por qué creéis que han sido tan mal recibidos los presupuestos?
> 
> ¿Por qué no recortan nada de la casta parasitaria y de la estructura sobredimensionada del país o por qué?



Porque para hacer lo que han hecho no era necesario esperar tantos meses. La espera ha generado expectativas y éstas han sido pisoteadas.

Además, es otra mentira más respecto a lo que se decía en la campaña. Seguimos con 17 de todo y los ajustes vienen por la parte de menor inversión más que por menor opex con lo cual todo sigue igual, mejor dicho PEOR para el pais.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Se que en mi no es novedad, pero seria en BME... Y dentro del infierno de jornadas, no esta siendo ni mucho menos de lo peor, que conste.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Cuanta carga llevas de bme?


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entre Prisa y Sacyr..- ::



Buenas opciones, Sr. GT, olvidó recordarle que no es bueno poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Además de estos valores que apunta nuestro ilustre pirata, estaría bien algo en renta fija. Justamente esta semana la Generalitat catalana está emitiendo su nueva remesa de bonos al 5%.

Ah, no olvide un tarro de vaselina de 25kg.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> En antena3.
> 
> Sr. Guybrush_Threepwood, ¿con que idea lo de pasarse a otra divisa? ¿Por si nos echan del euro?. Es que con tantas conversaciones mezcladas, me pierdo.



La idea es tener los huevos en distintintas cestas. Lo de ponerlo en otras divisas me escama un poco, pero algo pondré. Yo lo que quiero es sacarlo del pais y no perder mucho vía inflación. La mayor parte lo pondré en € pero fuera de españa. En menos de un més, no quiero que me pille junio ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuanta carga llevas de bme?



1.550 acciones a un precio medio de 20.18e.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> 1.550 acciones a un precio medio de 20.18e.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Tampoco es mucho,yo llevo 500 a 19,95


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

BME mola. Todos estos negocios tipo "troll bajo el puente con el garrote" molan bastante.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, ya tengo destino de luna de miel: Valencia-3 en dias Viena-safari de 7 dias en Kenia-5 dias Seychelles(o Zanzibar o Isla Mauricio, aun por decidir). Ya me he lanzado y he comprado vuelos valencia-viena, viena-nairobi (via Qatar). Ahora me falta decidir si contrato el safari desde aqui o me la juego alli (que he leido que sale mas barato y los de aqui al fin y al cabo solo subcontratan alli) y decidir la isla del final. Se aceptan consejos/opiniones/criticas/donativos.

Boda primera semana de octubre.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## jayco (4 Abr 2012)

Yo sigo ampliando posiciones en el Santander como buen pepito. Si mantienen el divi, a largo es una buena opción.


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> BME mola. Todos estos negocios tipo "troll bajo el puente con el garrote" molan bastante.



Jajaja. Y eso que significa??

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## The Hellion (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> pues ni puta idea :8: en serio
> 
> Coño, si es así debe ser la hostia !



¿No sabía usted que el origen de la fortuna de ghkghk es el tráfico de invitaciones a forocoches?


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Jajaja. Y eso que significa??
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Pues que la tengo en el radar y me parece un tipo de negocio interesante:

REE: tengo unos cables y me das pasta o no pasa tu electricidad
ENG: tengo unos tubos y me das pasta o no pasa tu gas
BME: tengo unos ordenadores y me das pasta o no pasan tus ordenes a mercado

Etc


----------



## Mr. Brightside (4 Abr 2012)

_*SANTANDER: 21.03.2012 08 :52 (AHORRO CORPORACION) *Debería recuperar distancia frente al comportamiento sectorial europeo
Desde que a finales de julio pasado redujéramos nuestra recomendación de Compra en Santander ha perdido un -15,8% (vs. -12,8% IBEX35), llegando a alcanzar el mínimo de 5,15€ a mediados de noviembre. Comparado con el sector bancario (SX7E Index, -19%) su comportamiento en los últimos 8 meses ha sido ligeramente mejor, si bien desde comienzos de año Santander parece haberse quedado atrás en el rally sectorial con una apreciación del +7% vs. +15,6%. La eliminación de las restricciones a la toma de posiciones cortas en valores financieros y un claro empeoramiento del cuadro macroeconómico español podrían justificar el gap.

*Los aspectos que más nos preocupaban se han subsanado...*
En los últimos meses los grandes focos de riesgo que afectaban al valor parecen haberse corregido, en particular: el déficit de provisiones domésticas y de la base de capital del grupo mientras que las tendencias operativas en algunos países han mejorado ligeramente (Reino Unido, México y Brasil) y se ha rebajado el sobreprecio de entrada en nuevos mercados como Polonia mediante operaciones corporativas (el ROI de la inversión 2015e del 13,9% prefusión con Kredyt Bank al 14,7% post-fusión ACFe tras el anuncio de febrero). 

Flexibilidad de la diversificación en las operaciones corporativas

Aunque la postergación de las OPV de Reino Unido y de Argentina nos parecían inicialmente un obstáculo para el desapalancamiento del grupo, se han logrado con éxito las ventas de una participación de Santander Chile, adelantado la concreción de la venta de una parte de Santander Brasil así como la totalidad de la filial colombiana. Por otro lado, Santander al parecer habría iniciado los trámites para la salida a bolsa de Santander México. En este sentido, recordamos que cuando se produjo la OPV de Santander Brasil, la matriz experimentó un mejor comportamiento relativo en los meses previos. En España, creemos que el grupo sabrá aprovechar las sinergias de ingresos y, sobre todo, de costes que ofrece el redimensionamiento del sector. 

*Valoración 7,6€ (desde ER) y recomendación Comprar (desde Mantener)*
La mejora de su posición de solvencia nos lleva a reducir nuestra estimación de déficit de capital (incluyendo el impacto estimado de BIS III) desde -1,2€/acción a -0,3€/acción lo que más que compensa cierta ligera reducción de nuestra valoración por suma de partes. Dicha suma de partes nos llevaría a un PO 12e de 7,9€/acción vs. 8,1€/acción anterior que, post déficit de capital situaría el PO12e de Santander en 7,6€/acción desde 6,9€/acción anterior. *Recomendamos Comprar, desde Mantener, con un potencial de revalorización del 19%*. _

:vomito:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Jajaja. Y eso que significa??
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Creo que se ha liado es troll sobr el puente con garrote. Si quieres pasar (cotizar en bolsa) pagas o garrotazo.

Creo que por ahí van los tiros....


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuaderno de bitacora flota imperial
> 
> 
> Miercoles,4 de Abril 2012
> ...



Intuyo que sigues sin stop loss .....:´(


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tengo destino de luna de miel: Valencia-3 en dias Viena-safari de 7 dias en Kenia-5 dias Seychelles(o Zanzibar o Isla Mauricio, aun por decidir). Ya me he lanzado y he comprado vuelos valencia-viena, viena-nairobi (via Qatar). Ahora me falta decidir si contrato el safari desde aqui o me la juego alli (que he leido que sale mas barato y los de aqui al fin y al cabo solo subcontratan alli) y decidir la isla del final. Se aceptan consejos/opiniones/criticas/donativos.
> 
> Boda primera semana de octubre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo tendria cuidado con la parienta,no va a ser el primero que se la deja por alla
olvidada o se la come un leon,los plazos con los aviones son sagrados y los desplazamientos tambien


----------



## holgazan (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tengo destino de luna de miel: Valencia-3 en dias Viena-safari de 7 dias en Kenia-5 dias Seychelles(o Zanzibar o Isla Mauricio, aun por decidir). Ya me he lanzado y he comprado vuelos valencia-viena, viena-nairobi (via Qatar). Ahora me falta decidir si contrato el safari desde aqui o me la juego alli (que he leido que sale mas barato y los de aqui al fin y al cabo solo subcontratan alli) y decidir la isla del final. Se aceptan consejos/opiniones/criticas/donativos.
> 
> Boda primera semana de octubre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Enhorabuena por tu boda.

Te pongo una fotica de Isla Mauricio.


----------



## patilltoes (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Creo que se ha liado es troll sobr el puente con garrote. Si quieres pasar (cotizar en bolsa) pagas o garrotazo.
> 
> Creo que por ahí van los tiros....



En lo que yo leia de crio, el troll estaba bajo el puente y, si pasabas, salia a cobrar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tengo destino de luna de miel: Valencia-3 en dias Viena-safari de 7 dias en Kenia-5 dias Seychelles(o Zanzibar o Isla Mauricio, aun por decidir). Ya me he lanzado y he comprado vuelos valencia-viena, viena-nairobi (via Qatar). Ahora me falta decidir si contrato el safari desde aqui o me la juego alli (que he leido que sale mas barato y los de aqui al fin y al cabo solo subcontratan alli) y decidir la isla del final. Se aceptan consejos/opiniones/criticas/donativos.
> 
> Boda primera semana de octubre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Primera semana de octubre, eh? Escapando del país... ienso:

A mi me va mejor la última de septiembre, mire a ver si puede cambiar los vuelos...

Saludos...

PD: Que es esto de no preguntarnos cuando nos va mejor a l@s forer@s? Que le pasamos al ignore!


----------



## Muttley (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por cierto, ya tengo destino de luna de miel: Valencia-3 en dias Viena-safari de 7 dias en Kenia-5 dias Seychelles(o Zanzibar o Isla Mauricio, aun por decidir). Ya me he lanzado y he comprado vuelos valencia-viena, viena-nairobi (via Qatar). Ahora me falta decidir si contrato el safari desde aqui o me la juego alli (que he leido que sale mas barato y los de aqui al fin y al cabo solo subcontratan alli) y decidir la isla del final. Se aceptan consejos/opiniones/criticas/donativos.
> 
> Boda primera semana de octubre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo iría a Zanzibar por varias razones...

1 Te pilla más a mano
2 Mauricio es en plan Rep. Dominicana para los franceses y los sudafricanos, mucho low class.
3 Es realmente bonito y paradisiaco y no está todavía explotado 100%. Hay islas que merecen la pena.

Lo del safari lo puedes contrartar en destino con toda tranquilidad, a poco que hables un poco de inglés y no lo contrates en un puesto callejero en el que también vendan naranjas y estatuas de madera.

Donativo ninguno, pero te pierdes la birra a la que te invitaba si hubieras decidido en vez de Kenya, Sudáfrica. 

Que lo pases muy bien!


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

/Offtopic

El SP falla en el intento de rebote y falla en la búsqueda del mínimo, puede tener otro intento abajo, como no rompa, podemos acabar pepones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

Qué pesao está atman con su offtopic de bolsa... :ouch:

En fin, una pregunta (que no gustará nada a los Ibertroleros), hay algun forero de HVEI36 autosuficiente energéticamente?

Saludos...

Pd: Se que hay un subforo específico, pero es salir de este hilo, y el resto me da un poco de miedo... :S


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

...otra opción es seguir mareando el tema para terminar dodne está y dejar el terreno sembrado para los próximos días... pero... no lo veo claro... de momento... aguanto con todo porque no me han saltado ningún stop,y eso que, como dije, los pegué bastante...
En fín, por fín un día fino... fijate...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> _*SANTANDER: 21.03.2012 08 :52 (AHORRO CORPORACION) *Debería recuperar distancia frente al comportamiento sectorial europeo
> Desde que a finales de julio pasado redujéramos nuestra recomendación de Compra en Santander ha perdido un -15,8% (vs. -12,8% IBEX35), llegando a alcanzar el mínimo de 5,15€ a mediados de noviembre. Comparado con el sector bancario (SX7E Index, -19%) su comportamiento en los últimos 8 meses ha sido ligeramente mejor, si bien desde comienzos de año Santander parece haberse quedado atrás en el rally sectorial con una apreciación del +7% vs. +15,6%. La eliminación de las restricciones a la toma de posiciones cortas en valores financieros y un claro empeoramiento del cuadro macroeconómico español podrían justificar el gap.
> 
> *Los aspectos que más nos preocupaban se han subsanado...*
> ...





Janus dijo:


> Intuyo que sigues sin stop loss .....:´(



1º-Hay que tener en cuenta que en la valoracion del San se incluye un fondo de comercio de 20.000 millones de euros,lo cual es humo si la empresa no da beneficios con lo que en su analisis fundamental si lo deducimos se nos quedaria sobre 5 eurillos de valor real la accion
No obstante con la que cae yo no la valoraria por mas de 3,5 actualmente
precio objetivo que se podria barajar ,aunque no es decartable alguna entrada a 5

2º-Hay que tener fe janus en la cartera que uno lleva y salvo acs en las demas no me quita el sueño las minusvalias latentes
Espero no obstante poder alcanzar mis objetivos mensuales previstos afinal de mes claro esta,si hay suerte::


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Let's try it again...


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuaderno de bitacora flota imperial
> 
> 
> Miercoles,4 de Abril 2012
> ...



Que casualidad que hayas elegido esa imagen justo cuando van a estrenar titanic en 3d.Entre eso y la semana santa vaya presagios,cualquiera diria que los leoncios estan haciendo de las suya. Hace tiempo que perdi las cuentas de ibe.Hoy me ha dado ganas de venderlas pero ahi sigo.Por cierto alguien tiene informacion de la liquidez actual de los pagares de las cajas ,tengo un conocido que metio parte de su dinero.Me metido en la cnmv y en aiaf y he visto las emisiones pero por lo menos desde mi punto de vista son productos demasiado opacos.Un pagare en teoria son como las letras de cambio es decir asumas una deuda del emisor con un tipo de descuento y no esta garantizado por fgd.Lo que no me queda muy claro es sobre que deuda de la caja esta referenciado ese pagare.Alguien tiene mas info? A este paso sinceramente no dudo que un dia nos despertemos y encontremos varias sucursales bancarias quemadas se lo estan ganando a pulso con malas praxis bancarias.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No, no. Hablo en serio, el otro dia estuve en Bankinter informándome de fondos de inversión con gestoras afincadas fuera...
> 
> Miré en Euros afincados en Luxemburgo y en coronas suecas y noruegas...
> 
> ...



Sin ser ningún experto, cuidado con Noruega. Es una de mis opciones pero es arriegada debido a que su gran fondo soberano uno de los mayores del mundo está llenito de deuda española.

Otros fondos de pensiones noruegas hace pocos meses que recomiendan la bolsa española.::

Cuando nos toque en serio todo va a temblar, y los noruegos también a pesar de su petroleo.
Si nos agitan su divisa se agitará (ahora no puedo mirar los gráficos, me traido el notebook y no puedo mirar la plataforma) , creo que se va a devaluar y entonces en pleno ajetreo compraría coronas noruegas no antes.

Los suecos tienen previstos un par de años buenos con crecimiento y si su principal mercado el ruso se recupera un poco es una buena opción mientras rechacen el euro. 
La empresa sueca Oriflame a largo está siendo recomendada con gran mercado en rusia.

Sobre fondos, casi tan importante la empresa donde los compras como el mercado que eliges....si se muere el gestor te pueden dar un buen susto.

Australia y Nueva Zelanda bienes agrícolas, Canada mineras ( muy arriesgado) y un secreto que ya no lo es, algún banco canadiende para protegerse :rolleye:

Son mis opciones....si les sirven.


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que casualidad que hayas elegido esa imagen justo cuando van a estrenar titanic en 3d.Entre eso y la semana santa vaya presagios,cualquiera diria que los leoncios estan haciendo de las suya. Hace tiempo que perdi las cuentas de ibe.Hoy me ha dado ganas de venderlas pero ahi sigo.Por cierto alguien tiene informacion de la liquidez actual de los pagares de las cajas ,tengo un conocido que metio parte de su dinero.Me metido en la cnmv y en aiaf y he visto las emisiones pero por lo menos desde mi punto de vista son productos demasiado opacos.Un pagare en teoria son como las letras de cambio es decir asumas una deuda del emisor con un tipo de descuento y no esta garantizado por fgd.Lo que no me queda muy claro es sobre que deuda de la caja esta referenciado ese pagare.Alguien tiene mas info? A este paso sinceramente no dudo que un dia nos despertemos y encontremos varias sucursales bancarias quemadas se lo estan ganando a pulso con malas praxis bancarias.



En el pagare la entidad te devuelve lo que le da la gana pues te lo compra a precio de mercado de su deuda,en caso de ser por ejemplo una entidad con calidad B- seria como un 20% menos
Las ibe algun dia valdran otra vez sobre 7€ aunque es mas posible verlas a 3,5 antes de que pase ese tren


----------



## faraico (4 Abr 2012)

Para los Ibertrollos....

Lo siento pero cuando venden este tipo de productos con barreras...siempre tocan las barreras....

Iberdrola, una interesante ecuacin riesgo-beneficio - Ideas de trading con bonus - Cotizalia.com

@Óscar Germade 04/04/2012 06:00h

Esta semana ponemos la mirada sobre Iberdrola. La eléctrica está definiendo a lo largo de los últimos meses una clara tendencia lateral con base en los 4.15 euros y resistencia en la zona de 6 euros. La aproximación a la parte baja del rango descrito, que es un soporte fundamental que ha venido frenando los diferentes ataques bajistas durante los últimos tres años, unido a las lecturas en el corto plazo de sobreventa en RSI, habilita que estemos delante de una más que interesante ecuación riesgo/beneficio.

Por tanto, desde el punto de vista operativo y basándonos en términos de riesgo, Iberdrola sería una de las mejores opciones dentro del selectivo español. El vehículo que consideramos más adecuado para tomar posiciones sería el Bonus Cap ya que éste, entre otras muchas ventajas, nos protege de un hipotético escenario de continuidad lateral.

Los Bonus son instrumentos relativamente nuevos en España que permiten asegurarse una determinada rentabilidad condicionada únicamente a que la acción o índice sobre el que invertimos no descienda hasta un determinado nivel (Barrera). Cotizan en Bolsa en tiempo real, y pagan, en el peor de los casos (si la Barrera es alcanzada) el valor de la acción o índice por lo que hablamos de un posicionamiento líquido, similar a la compra del título pero que amplia el número de escenarios en los que se obtienen plusvalías (suba, baje o se mantenga lateral la acción siempre que no alcance la Barrera). 
Dentro de los Bonus el más indicado es el emitido por BNP Paribas sobre Iberdrola que permite recibir 5.46 Euros a 21 de Junio de 2013 si Iberdrola no cotiza en ningún momento en, o por debajo de 3.56 Euros. Esto es, de comprar este Bonus a su precio actual (unos 4.24 Euros), podríamos ganar un 28.77% a 15 meses siempre que la eléctrica no descendiese un 15.22% (aproximadamente). 
Consideramos que los niveles que nos marca el propio Bonus son óptimos para una inversión a meses vista. Stop en 3,56 por debajo de los mínimos de 2009 (-15.22%), y rentabilidad +28.77% aunque se quede lateral. La estrategia nos ofrece una rentabilidad superior a otros ratios de inversión (rentabilidad por dividendo, inversa del PER). 

Por último resaltar que históricamente el sector, al considerarse como defensivo o de beta baja, lo hace mejor que el mercado en momentos correctivos como el actual.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Sin ser ningún experto, cuidado con Noruega. Es una de mis opciones pero es arriegada debido a que su gran fondo soberano uno de los mayores del mundo está llenito de deuda española.
> 
> Otros fondos de pensiones noruegas hace pocos meses que recomiendan la bolsa española.::
> 
> ...



Terreno aislado en el norte de españa, varias viviendas en la misma parcela ocupadas por un conjunto de parejas amigas, útiles de labranza, armas y mucha, mucha munición.

Si son disciplinados, da para hacer turnos de vigilancia y todo.

La pasta enterrada bajo tierra.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1º-Hay que tener en cuenta que en la valoracion del San se incluye un fondo de comercio de 20.000 millones de euros,lo cual es humo si la empresa no da beneficios con lo que en su analisis fundamental si lo deducimos se nos quedaria sobre 5 eurillos de valor real la accion
> No obstante con la que cae yo no la valoraria por mas de 3,5 actualmente
> precio objetivo que se podria barajar ,aunque no es decartable alguna entrada a 5
> 
> ...



Todas las entidades bancarias son humo.Lo unico que representa en el balance es el dinero que no es suyo y que prestan.De hecho casi todas las sucursales bancarias estan en regimen de alquiler.Un banco no se puede valorar con una fiabilidad del 100% es asi de simple.Si enagas quebrase se liquidarian los gaseoductos si fuese nh los cubiertos,manteles y edificios pero un banco....que vas a liquidar?los cables de los ordenadores o reciclar el papel de las polizas e hipotecas?


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Un amago bueno... a por ellos, oe!

Huy como rompamooooossss... uy, como sea al cierre...


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Para los Ibertrollos....
> 
> Lo siento pero cuando venden este tipo de productos con barreras...siempre tocan las barreras....
> 
> ...



Las ibes estan sentenciadas,el mismo caso que cuando sacaron al suasenger
para defender en 3,5 a las gamesas


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Un amago bueno... a por ellos, oe!
> 
> Huy como rompamooooossss... uy, como sea al cierre...



Ya hay poco que ganar, terreno muy pantanoso.

El SP necesita a Bernie 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Las huestes de la Trotona comienzan a darse un baño de realidad.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lcaba-responsables-de-quiebra-financiera.html


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Todas las entidades bancarias son humo.Lo unico que representa en el balance es el dinero que no es suyo y que prestan.De hecho casi todas las sucursales bancarias estan en regimen de alquiler.Un banco no se puede valorar con una fiabilidad del 100% es asi de simple.Si enagas quebrase se liquidarian los gaseoductos si fuese nh los cubiertos,manteles y edificios pero un banco....que vas a liquidar?los cables de los ordenadores o reciclar el papel de las polizas e hipotecas?



Y que liquidarias en BME?
Su valor fundamental es sobre 5€ accion ,pero su ratio capital/beneficio daba casi 2 euros de bneficio anuales
Pues en los bancos igual,existe su valor fundamental,aunque sean los letreros de la puertas y este esta cerca de 5 y cotiza a 5,4 debido a su riesgo y baja rentabilidad


----------



## faraico (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Terreno aislado en el norte de españa, varias viviendas en la misma parcela ocupadas por un conjunto de parejas amigas, útiles de labranza, armas y mucha, mucha munición.
> 
> Si son disciplinados, da para hacer turnos de vigilancia y todo.
> 
> La pasta enterrada bajo tierra.



Y muchos mastines::


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

BUeno.... otros días van a por mis stops como perros en celo... hoy... se ha vuelto a parar a dos ticks. Saltará, eso sí. Pero sorprende...

Al fallar el intento "serio" de romper por abajo, esperaba reacción fuerte arriba.... pero se ha vuelto a atascar... No consigue volver a niveles "de juego". Deben estar cargando, esperemos a ver...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Mal día, perdidos los 40 de stops en 7740 del ibex, cagada en arcelor, bien los cortos que siguen en repsol y bbva (ya salí tras objetivos), pero hoy me he precipitado (no lo iban a poner tan fácil como esos 7740 y rebotar, pero a veces pasa). En gamesa espera rebote en suelo de 2,23, espero (este valor es muy volátil en zonas de soporte o resistencia y por eso hago un ruleta rusa con él, unicamente con él).
Sobre la caída del ibex, los 3 fuertes, 2 han cumplido objetivo (pueden seguir cayendo, pero no sería apropiado estar dentro) y telefónica aún le queda creo unos 17 cts que caer, más o menor un 1,4 % o por ahí. No sé, pero estaría atento a los 7600-7500 para seguir probando algún larguillo con stop claro en esa resistencia histórica:


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Boda primera semana de octubre.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Saliendo de hispanistán en octubre. Usted no ha visto a Tom Hanks en The Terminal? :no:


P.D.: Qué gran viaje, se nota que es un cacique que maneja billetes


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> BUeno.... otros días van a por mis stops como perros en celo... hoy... se ha vuelto a parar a dos ticks. Saltará, eso sí. Pero sorprende...



El nivel de soporte no se romperá tan fácil.

Pueden esperar al dato del paro usano el viernes.

Si cae ese nivel de soporte, habrá que esconderse debajo de las piedras ::


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> En el pagare la entidad te devuelve lo que le da la gana pues te lo compra a precio de mercado de su deuda,en caso de ser por ejemplo una entidad con calidad B- seria como un 20% menos
> Las ibe algun dia valdran otra vez sobre 7€ aunque es mas posible verlas a 3,5 antes de que pase ese tren



En este caso son pagares de caja laboral. Tienen vencimiento a un año,no es un producto perpetuo como las preferentes, las letras de cambio cuando se giraban se emitian con descuento y luego se podian endosar siempre que alguien te las comprase creia que los pagares funcionaban igual. En aiaf los pagares cotizan cerca de l100 que supongo que sera su valor nominal y en la cnmv solo publican las ultimas emisiones pero no dicen nada mas. Espero que mis sospechas no se hagan realidad y pueda recuperar el capital invertido como no sea asi conozco varias sucursales que tienen muchas papeletas de acabar reventadas y quemadas cual toma de la bastilla.Tienes mas info? En ibe lo estoy pasando fatal,pierdo hasta la camisa ,verlo a 4 o 3,5 me da igual, pero no estoy preparado para la posibilidad de verlo aun mas abajo.Por debajo de 3,5 se encontrarian los limites de tortura psicologica bursatil, el mas alla que nunca he llegado a conocer (ese que quienes lo ven se quedan ciegos...terra a 200, astroc,metrovacesa y la que no consigo quitarme de la cabeza ENRON) (me recuerda a la pelicula de seria b o c de miedo de los años 80 donde existia un universo lejano donde se dedicaban a fomentar nuevas formas de tortura mas alla de la imaginacion)


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Vale, primeros stops fuera. Ya era hora de ir haciendo caja... 

Perdone si no me escondo debajo... es que desde allí no me da para pillar los billetes que caen...


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

Ponzi, las preferentes tambien cotizaban a 100, 102, 103... hasta que dejaron de hacerlo. Que yo recuerde los pagarés no están ligados a ningún activo específico. Para eso tiene, por ejemplo, las cédulas.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y que liquidarias en BME?
> Su valor fundamental es sobre 5€ accion ,pero su ratio capital/beneficio daba casi 2 euros de bneficio anuales
> Pues en los bancos igual,existe su valor fundamental,aunque sean los letreros de la puertas y este esta cerca de 5 y cotiza a 5,4 debido a su riesgo y baja rentabilidad



El valor aproximado de un banco es cuanto dinero ajeno tienen sus clientes y que hace con ese dinero, que rentabilidad obtiene con una determinada tasa de morosidad.Cuando se fusionan bancos lo que miran es su cifra de negocios


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> En lo que yo leia de crio, el troll estaba bajo el puente y, si pasabas, salia a cobrar.



Se admite. Yo es que lo vi en monkey island y estaba sobre el puebte esperando 


Muttley dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Estas por alli?Que bueno, yo estuve dos veces por tema de trabajo en Stellenbosh. Maravilloso pais, joven, con problemas pero maravilloso; y maravillosa gente. Recuerdos para toda la vida cuando crucé el país desde ciudad del cabo hasta el Kalahari...buah los leones con sus cachorros pasando al lado mía. INOLVIDABLE y 100000% recomendable.


faraico dijo:


> Para los Ibertrollos....
> 
> Lo siento pero cuando venden este tipo de productos con barreras...siempre tocan las barreras....
> 
> ...



No se si ha visto el gráfico que he posteado hoy de IBE, pero el AT indica que debería llegara los 3.52 :o


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En este caso son pagares de caja laboral. Tienen vencimiento a un año,no es un producto perpetuo como las preferentes, las letras de cambio cuando se giraban se emitian con descuento y luego se podian endosar siempre que alguien te las comprase creia que los pagares funcionaban igual. En aiaf los pagares cotizan cerca de l100 que supongo que sera su valor nominal y en la cnmv solo publican las ultimas emisiones pero no dicen nada mas. Espero que mis sospechas no se hagan realidad y pueda recuperar el capital invertido como no sea asi conozco varias sucursales que tienen muchas papeletas de acabar reventadas y quemadas cual toma de la bastilla.Tienes mas info? En ibe lo estoy pasando fatal,pierdo hasta la camisa ,verlo a 4 o 3,5 me da igual, pero no estoy preparado para la posibilidad de verlo aun mas abajo.Por debajo de 3,5 se encontrarian los limites de tortura psicologica bursatil, el mas alla que nunca he llegado a conocer (ese que quienes lo ven se quedan ciegos...terra a 200, astroc,metrovacesa y la que no consigo quitarme de la cabeza ENRON) (me recuerda a la pelicula de seria b o c de miedo de los años 80 donde existia un universo lejano donde se dedicaban a fomentar nuevas formas de tortura mas alla de la imaginacion)



Que se lo llevan a 3,5 esta cantado,lo mejor que te podria pasar es que llegara de golpe para despues buscar rebote ya que dejaria de interesarle a los bajistas,ademas por fundamentales vale 7 y al final el valor triunfara sobre la especulacion,el bien sobre el mal
En gamesa la cosa esta chunga,hasta que no llegue a 3,5 le seguira influenciado negativamente y viceversa
Por parte de las acs me creo que pasara algo parecido aunque menos fuerte pero tambien le arrastrara a la baja
Olvidate de ellas durante un año al menos


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ponzi, las preferentes tambien cotizaban a 100, 102, 103... hasta que dejaron de hacerlo. Que yo recuerde los pagarés no están ligados a ningún activo específico. Para eso tiene, por ejemplo, las cédulas.



Las cedulas las conozco. Se algo sobre el sistema bancario pero cuanto mas se mas me siento como Descartes. Sobre los pagares no encuentro una respuesta 100% clara y nose como valorarlos y eso no es nada alagüeño. Espero equivocarme porque no tengo buenos augurios. Me han preguntado si van a perder el dinero y cuanto y despues de investigar la verdad no se responder a cuanto ascendera la perdida y tampoco me gusta acojonar a la gente pero mi respuesta ha sido saca lo que puedas nose si sera demasiado tarde espero que no.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Hay un problema añadido que estoy viendo, el ADX. Este indicador marca la intensidad de la tendencia, digamos que cuando cruza la línea 0 y se sitúa por encima de 25-30, marca tendencia fuerte (ya sea subida o bajada), y va camino de ella. No gusta nada la intensidad que está marcando. El MACD tampoco ayuda con esas jorobillas decrecientes. Estamos en momentos de probar zonas claves con stops muy próximos 30-40 pipos y siempre en clave 7500 como frontera.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Me parecería interesante probar largos en ibex si vemos telefónica a 11,7 +-, con los stops antes citados.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

mmm... Ponzi, y porque no van a la caja y dicen que quieren venderlas... a ver que les dicen y cuanto les dan...


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que se lo llevan a 3,5 esta cantado,lo mejor que te podria pasar es que llegara de golpe para despues buscar rebote ya que dejaria de interesarle a los bajistas,ademas por fundamentales vale 7 y al final el valor triunfara sobre la especulacion,el bien sobre el mal
> En gamesa la cosa esta chunga,hasta que no llegue a 3,5 le seguira influenciado negativamente y viceversa
> Por parte de las acs me creo que pasara algo parecido aunque menos fuerte pero tambien le arrastrara a la baja
> Olvidate de ellas durante un año al menos











Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se admite. Yo es que lo vi en monkey island y estaba sobre el puebte esperando
> 
> ¿Estas por alli?Que bueno, yo estuve dos veces por tema de trabajo en Stellenbosh. Maravilloso pais, joven, con problemas pero maravilloso; y maravillosa gente. Recuerdos para toda la vida cuando crucé el país desde ciudad del cabo hasta el Kalahari...buah los leones con sus cachorros pasando al lado mía. INOLVIDABLE y 100000% recomendable.
> 
> ...



3,5 es mi limite psicologico.De momento las tengo olvidadas pero si cruza esa barrera nose si mi subconsciente me jugara una la pasada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (4 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me parecería interesante probar largos en ibex si vemos telefónica a 11,7 +-, con los stops antes citados.



que vdebería equivaler a los 7590-7570, por debajo, deberíamos de probar los 7500..y por debajo, deberíamos de esperar, mucho tiempo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las huestes de la Trotona comienzan a darse un baño de realidad.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...lcaba-responsables-de-quiebra-financiera.html



A mi me gustaría que un día apareciera Solbes y diera explicaciones de porqué vendió la mitad de las reservas de oro de España a 600 euros porque era un "chollo", cuando estaba en un momento tremendamente alcista y todos los paises, que debían ser tontos, estaban acaparando como locos, salvo nosotros, que este iluminado lo vendió. Porqué lo hizo y a quien, que tampoco se sabe.

En otro orden de cosas, sr.ghkghk veo que ya tiene elegido su viaje. Como ciudad "romántica" yo le recomendaría antes Praga que Viena. Las 2 me parecieron muy bonitas, pero a mi personalmente, Praga me pareció más.

¿Mañana será pepón?. En teoría es un buen día para corregir algo y dejar esto un poco mejor ya que viene un "parón" durante varios días, a la espera de que se calmen las aguas.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> mmm... Ponzi, y porque no van a la caja y dicen que quieren venderlas... a ver que les dicen y cuanto les dan...



Es lo que he recomendado. En estos dias me enterare a cuanto asciende el agujero.Por increible que parezca han colado las preferentes y pagares a mas gente de la que pensamos. A mi me daria miedo trabajar en cualquier sucursal hoy en dia.Algun banquero va a llevarse algun susto el dia menos pensado por alguien que no tenga nada que perder. No pueden estafar a tanta gente y pensar que se van a ir de rositas.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

No "han" colado. ESTÁN colando cantidades ingentes de pagarés. Lo de las preferentes ya no cuela, las obligaciones tampoco, las cedulas ni de coña... pues ahora tocan los pagarés. El cuento, el de siempre y los clientes siguen tragando como campeones.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> No "han" colado. ESTÁN colando cantidades ingentes de pagarés. Lo de las preferentes ya no cuela, las obligaciones tampoco, las cedulas ni de coña... pues ahora tocan los pagarés. El cuento, el de siempre y los clientes siguen tragando como campeones.



Al final, cada uno es víctima de sus circunstancias y la cultura financiera es muy importante.

Van a llover hondonadas de hostias


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas, sr.ghkghk veo que ya tiene elegido su viaje. Como ciudad "romántica" yo le recomendaría antes Praga que Viena. Las 2 me parecieron muy bonitas, pero a mi personalmente, Praga me pareció más.



Discrepo.
Viena es una ciudad preciosa y romántica con clase y estilo. 
Praga es muy bonita, es cierto que igual es más bonita que Viena, pero pierde mucho encanto al no poder andar por las calles de gente que hay, y chocarse con hordas de turistas japoneses cámara en mano.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> No "han" colado. ESTÁN colando cantidades ingentes de pagarés. Lo de las preferentes ya no cuela, las obligaciones tampoco, las cedulas ni de coña... pues ahora tocan los pagarés. El cuento, el de siempre y los clientes siguen tragando como campeones.











bertok dijo:


> Al final, cada uno es víctima de sus circunstancias y la cultura financiera es muy importante.
> 
> Van a llover hondonadas de hostias



Lo increible es la cantidad de dinero que han y estan recaudando.Es que despues de esta no va a quedar ni el cobrador del frac. Si aun conociendo algo el chiringuito financiero en muchos casos no sabes ni que es. Como van a saberlo personas ajenas a este mundo, es una locura. Sin tardar mucho veo lluvia de tortas en mas de una sucursal.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A mi me gustaría que un día apareciera Solbes y diera explicaciones de porqué vendió la mitad de las reservas de oro de España a 600 euros porque era un "chollo", cuando estaba en un momento tremendamente alcista y todos los paises, que debían ser tontos, estaban acaparando como locos, salvo nosotros, que este iluminado lo vendió. Porqué lo hizo y a quien, que tampoco se sabe.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas, sr.ghkghk veo que ya tiene elegido su viaje. Como ciudad "romántica" yo le recomendaría antes Praga que Viena. Las 2 me parecieron muy bonitas, pero a mi personalmente, Praga me pareció más.
> 
> ¿Mañana será pepón?. En teoría es un buen día para corregir algo y dejar esto un poco mejor ya que viene un "parón" durante varios días, a la espera de que se calmen las aguas.



Apuesto por consolidación / alzas sobre los niveles actuales.

No es bueno que caiga tan en vertical, deben entrar más gacelas.

El daño ya está hecho y todavía queda mucho más a su debido tiempo.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo increible es la cantidad de dinero que han y estan recaudando.Es que despues de esta no va a quedar ni el cobrador del frac. Si aun conociendo algo el chiringuito financiero en muchos casos no sabes ni que es. Como van a saberlo personas ajenas a este mundo, es una locura. Sin tardar mucho veo lluvia de tortas en mas de una sucursal.



Ponzi, es bueno meterse en lo que no conoces.

La gente debiera saberlo, es simple sentido común.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo increible es la cantidad de dinero que han y estan recaudando.Es que despues de esta no va a quedar ni el cobrador del frac. Si aun conociendo algo el chiringuito financiero en muchos casos no sabes ni que es. Como van a saberlo personas ajenas a este mundo, es una locura. Sin tardar mucho veo lluvia de tortas en mas de una sucursal.



Pero es que me resulta inconcebible a estas alturas de la película...

Ni cultura financiera, ni leches... dos orejas y conocimiento del idioma. Punto.

Que cazen a la gente la primera vez, vale, que a la segunda la cosa se tuerce, bueno pero que caigan todas esas historias una detrás de otra y la gente siga entrando al trapo en historias cada vez más burdas... escapa a mi capacidad de raciocinio. Lo siento.

El martes tengo cita con mi gestora, lleva poco tiempo pero creo que ya me va conociendo. Aún así, ¿nos apostamos algo a que me ofrece pagarés o unos fondos de esos high-yield a base de pagarés y bonos de empresa? O peor, deuda autonómica...


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pero es que me resulta inconcebible a estas alturas de la película...
> 
> Ni cultura financiera, ni leches... dos orejas y conocimiento del idioma. Punto.
> 
> ...











bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, es bueno meterse en lo que no conoces.
> 
> La gente debiera saberlo, es simple sentido común.



Los que conozco que han caido no son tan ingenuos,de hecho seria la 1 vez que les pillan.La jugada de esta caja ha sido vender una cuenta remunerada donde recibian intereses "de depositos que se iban renovando de forma automatica" o eso era lo que decia el comercial cuando en realidad lo que les estaba vendiendo era una cuenta asociada a pagares del propio banco. El nivel de estafa cada dia es mas rebuscado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> No "han" colado. ESTÁN colando cantidades ingentes de pagarés. Lo de las preferentes ya no cuela, las obligaciones tampoco, las cedulas ni de coña... pues ahora tocan los pagarés. El cuento, el de siempre y los clientes siguen tragando como campeones.



Ayer mismo en Bankinter me ofrecieron pagarés a un año al 4,5%... le dije: Enséñeme fondos de inversión con base en Luxemburgo, quiero tener el dinero fuera del país... no hicieron falta más palabras... ::

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer mismo en Bankinter me ofrecieron pagarés a un año al 4,5%... le dije: Enséñeme fondos de inversión con base en Luxemburgo, quiero tener el dinero fuera del país... no hicieron falta más palabras... ::
> 
> Saludos...



Con una collejita hubiéses quedao de cine ::


----------



## ghkghk (4 Abr 2012)

Muttley dijo:


> Yo iría a Zanzibar por varias razones...
> 
> 1 Te pilla más a mano
> 2 Mauricio es en plan Rep. Dominicana para los franceses y los sudafricanos, mucho low class.
> ...



Muchas gracias!! Sudafrica es un destino que tambien contemple, con paseo por el parque Kruger y una buena ruta que tenia a prevista. Pero... Por algo habia que decidirse! Creo que te hare caso con respecto a Zanzibar.

Con respecto a Viena, era idonea. Era una de las capitales que me faltaba por ver, y hay vuelo directo desde Valencia que ademas es barato- Praga creo que ni tiene-. Asi que para hacer la conexion con Nairobi, era ideal como escala. Y ya que estamos, y ninguno la conocemos, pues aprovechamos y estamos 3 dias que bien merece la pena.

Gracias a todos por opiniones y comentarios!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer mismo en Bankinter me ofrecieron pagarés a un año al 4,5%... le dije: Enséñeme fondos de inversión con base en Luxemburgo, quiero tener el dinero fuera del país... no hicieron falta más palabras... ::
> 
> Saludos...



Esos fondos son seguros? y de que tipo? No solo hay que fijarse que gestora es sino quien es su depositaria y en que invierte.Me da la impresion que el contagio sistemico puede llegar a ser mas fuerte de lo que creemos.


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos fondos son seguros? y de que tipo? No solo hay que fijarse que gestora es sino quien es su depositaria y en que invierte.Me da la impresion que el contagio sistemico puede llegar a ser mas fuerte de lo que creemos.



Entiendo que con fondos exclusivamente monetarios se podría aguantar el chaparrón.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esos fondos son seguros? y de que tipo? No solo hay que fijarse que gestora es sino quien es su depositaria y en que invierte.Me da la impresion que el contagio sistemico puede llegar a ser mas fuerte de lo que creemos.



Antes he puesto el ejemplo de uno que opera en dolares australianos, pero hay que pensar, que si peta el euro, prácticamente no seria segura ninguna moneda. Aquí hay que pensar friamente lo que cada uno espera:

-Esperas destrucción total de monedas: Metales, tierras, medicinas y armas
-Esperas que España salga del euro: Dinero fuera del país
-Esperas una depresión manteniéndonos en el euro: IPF's en banca
-Esperas inflación a raudales: Acciones

La despensa llena de latunes se da por supuesto... ::

Saludos...

PD: Yo estoy en la opción 3, mirando la 2...


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entiendo que con fondos exclusivamente monetarios se podría aguantar el chaparrón.



Los monetarios invierten en deuda si los paises hacen default el fondo caera y si la gestora quiebra tendras que reclamar a luxemburgo.No lo veo del todo claro. Me da la impresion que la unica forma real de estar a salvo es estar invertido en bancolchon o bienes reales (inmuebles,terrenos ,empresas de bienes y servicios basicos para el ciudadano con poco endeudamiento,latas de conservas,arroz y pasta)


----------



## credulo (4 Abr 2012)

LCASC ¿Ya no miras los fibos del Ibex?

ghkghk enhorabuena, seguro que lo pasas bien.

Mañana el IBEX rebote o muerte


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Entre Prisa y Sacyr..- ::



Hoygan, respeten a las Prisas que tendrán su momento de protagonismo pepónico en el futuro, sin duda.

De momento, y yo no lo estoy disfrutando, están siendo una oportunidad histórica en el lado corto. El inversor necesita certidumbre sobre lo que va a hacer un valor .... y éste lo tiene


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Antes he puesto el ejemplo de uno que opera en dolares australianos, pero hay que pensar, que si peta el euro, prácticamente no seria segura ninguna moneda. Aquí hay que pensar friamente lo que cada uno espera:
> 
> -Esperas destrucción total de monedas: Metales, tierras, medicinas y armas
> -Esperas que España salga del euro: Dinero fuera del país
> ...



Esto parece el macdonald....¿Que menu quieres?pues..... estoy entre el 2, 3 o quizas el 4


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> LCASC ¿Ya no miras los fibos del Ibex?
> 
> ghkghk enhorabuena, seguro que lo pasas bien.
> 
> Mañana el IBEX rebote o muerte



Querrás decir las ondas...? ienso:

Si es eso, estamos en plena C, caminito de los 5392... http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/4799354-post3013.html

Saludos...


----------



## credulo (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Querrás decir las ondas...? ienso:
> 
> Si es eso, estamos en plena C, caminito de los 5381...



fibonacci, elliott, whatever 8:


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Muchas gracias LCASC. Mi idea es hacer tres paquetes. Dolares cad, coronas suecas y euros. Tres fondos distintos no vayamos a poner los huevos en la misma cesta que _mesecaen_



Mi visión de este tema es el siguiente.

Objetivo
Proteger el valor adquisitivo, o en su defecto incrementarlo, del dinero ante un escenario improbable (pero no imposible) de "patada en el culo a España respecto al euro".

Premisa
No especular. Simplemente proteger el dinero ante dicha supuesta devaluación. No buscar ningún otro margen añadido que genere riesgo, o en su defecto que sea muy pequeño y controlado.

Táctica
Inversión del dinero en euros de los que no se devaluarían. Dicho de otra forma, dinero domiciliado en Luxemburgo o Alemania en todo caso. Podría hacerse en Francos Suizos pero tenemos el inconveniente de tener que pagar comisión en la primera conversión y además estamos expuestos al riesgo cambiario.

Decisión personal
Euros en Luxemburgo. A través de la inversión en fondos no especulativos domiciliados en Luxemburgo.

Corolario
Personalmente no recomiendo proteger el dinero en fondos radicados en Sudafrica etc porque estaría expuesto al riesgo cambiario. Eso no importa mucho en el supuesto de aparición de la neopeseta. Pero el riesgo real es que no llegue la sangre al río y en ese caso un fondo en divisa diferente al euro supone riesgo cambiario.

No sé si sirve de ayuda. La otra opción es gastarse toda la pasta para no tener que arrepentirse de tener dinero devaluado. Generalmente hay que hacerlo en activos expuestos a la inflación como pueden ser las propiedades. Esto es fácil decirlo pero conlleva un montón de impuestos, un montón de gastos corrientes y el problema de que ahora mismo las propiedades inmobiliarias están infladas al doble por lo menos.

Personalmente la inversión en oro o plata física no me gusta porque le veo inconvenientes o menos facilidades a lo expuesto anteriormente.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> En antena3.
> 
> Sr. Guybrush_Threepwood, ¿con que idea lo de pasarse a otra divisa? ¿Por si nos echan del euro?. Es que con tantas conversaciones mezcladas, me pierdo.



Antena 3TV es un valor que estoy siguiendo muy muy aténtamente. En algún momento puede dar una buena oportunidad.
El IBEX está bajando pero aún no ha roto los 7600. Mi escenario es que llegue a 7400 y ahí rebote. De ser así, en esos niveles el equivalente en Antena 3TV estaría sobre 4,1-4,2 (en ambos hay dos soportes que han sido importantes).

Es cuando está de cajón que va a caer .... cuando se pone a subir. Después diremos que no llegó la sangre al río y que finalmente el soporte aguantó. Algo que vemos obvio sobre el chart pero hoy en día lo vemos más complejo porque las noticias son pésimas por todos los frentes económicos.

También me apoyo en que el SP sigue alcista y lo van a sostener todo el año hasta llegar las elecciones.

Si por cualquier motivo se deciden a meterle una corrección de cierta severidad al SP (lo cual no invalida que después lo vayan a subir con más rapidez porque el objetivo es dejarlo bastante alto de cara a las elecciones) ............ el IBEX si iría más abajo. Por ello, la generación de la posición debería comenzar con la mitad del cargador. La otra mitad se dedicaría a un posible desplome mayor ..... o para promediar al alza más adelante si se produce la subida.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> -Esperas destrucción total de monedas: Metales, tierras, medicinas y armas
> -Esperas que España salga del euro: Dinero fuera del país
> -Esperas una depresión manteniéndonos en el euro: IPF's en banca
> -Esperas inflación a raudales: Acciones
> ...



Yo descartaba por completo la 1. Lo de la "destrucción" de monedas, como que no lo veo. Podemos hablar de una devaluación muy grande del dinero fiat,como lleva haciendo el dolar muchos años, pero tanto como "destruirlo", no. La opción 1 y el 4, los unía en un escenario que fuera "hiperinflación / devaluación del dinero fiat / vuelta al patrón oro", uniendo como opciones para protegerse el no tenerlo en efectivo y tenerlo en activos (acciones, oro, tierras y demás). 

Una opción "huevos en distintas cestas" puede ser el darle un % de probabilidad de ocurrencia a cada uno y en función de ese porcentaje, meter un dinero en cada una equivalente a ese porcentaje.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La idea es tener los huevos en distintintas cestas. Lo de ponerlo en otras divisas me escama un poco, pero algo pondré. Yo lo que quiero es sacarlo del pais y no perder mucho vía inflación. La mayor parte lo pondré en € pero fuera de españa. En menos de un més, no quiero que me pille junio ::



............ que sepan todos ustedes que Antena 3TV algún día futuro será una auténtica estrella en las estadísticas de revalorización bursátil.
Solo hace falta que su CEO se dé cuenta que tiene que llenar la parrilla de putas y líos entre personajes y personajillos.
Este tío de momento no ha aprendido que el cliente siempre tiene razón, sobre todo cuando pide explícitamente lo que quiere obtener.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> _*SANTANDER: 21.03.2012 08 :52 (AHORRO CORPORACION) *Debería recuperar distancia frente al comportamiento sectorial europeo
> Desde que a finales de julio pasado redujéramos nuestra recomendación de Compra en Santander ha perdido un -15,8% (vs. -12,8% IBEX35), llegando a alcanzar el mínimo de 5,15€ a mediados de noviembre. Comparado con el sector bancario (SX7E Index, -19%) su comportamiento en los últimos 8 meses ha sido ligeramente mejor, si bien desde comienzos de año Santander parece haberse quedado atrás en el rally sectorial con una apreciación del +7% vs. +15,6%. La eliminación de las restricciones a la toma de posiciones cortas en valores financieros y un claro empeoramiento del cuadro macroeconómico español podrían justificar el gap.
> 
> *Los aspectos que más nos preocupaban se han subsanado...*
> ...




Amigo, lo digo en serio y no quiero ser nadie para dar recomendaciones serias ..... pero creo que deberías de dejar de leer a analistos que se dedican a cobrar por recomendar inversiones. Si fueran realmente eficientes y certeros, serían inversores y no recomendadores.

Para todo lo demás, no digo y sigo circulando.

Un abrazo


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Enhorabuena por tu boda.
> 
> Te pongo una fotica de Isla Mauricio.




Vaya como eres!!!!

Es un lugar donde los melones son buenos y tienen fama, no?


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1º-Hay que tener en cuenta que en la valoracion del San se incluye un fondo de comercio de 20.000 millones de euros,lo cual es humo si la empresa no da beneficios con lo que en su analisis fundamental si lo deducimos se nos quedaria sobre 5 eurillos de valor real la accion
> No obstante con la que cae yo no la valoraria por mas de 3,5 actualmente
> precio objetivo que se podria barajar ,aunque no es decartable alguna entrada a 5
> 
> ...



Lo del 3,5 euros por título suena bien. En lo otro se te ve con moral, mucha suerte.


----------



## ponzi (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo descartaba por completo la 1. Lo de la "destrucción" de monedas, como que no lo veo. Podemos hablar de una devaluación muy grande del dinero fiat,como lleva haciendo el dolar muchos años, pero tanto como "destruirlo", no. La opción 1 y el 4, los unía en un escenario que fuera "hiperinflación / devaluación del dinero fiat / vuelta al patrón oro", uniendo como opciones para protegerse el no tenerlo en efectivo y tenerlo en activos (acciones, oro, tierras y demás).
> 
> Una opción "huevos en distintas cestas" puede ser el darle un % de probabilidad de ocurrencia a cada uno y en función de ese porcentaje, meter un dinero en cada una equivalente a ese porcentaje.



Mi vision en este aspecto es que como pase cualquier escenario donde veamos a españa haciendo default o fuera del euro toda europa se va a la mierda y detras los bancos y los fondos que gestionan. La unica opcion que da respuesta a todos los escenarios son bienes basicos(comida,terrenos,inmuebles y una muy pequeña parte en empresas muy solventes,diversificadas geograficamente ,productoras de bienes basicos y poco endeudadas (De esas no hay tantas en bolsa) (macdonald,procter and gamble,cocacola,exxon,inditex)


----------



## nombre (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Antes he puesto el ejemplo de uno que opera en dolares australianos, pero hay que pensar, que si peta el euro, prácticamente no seria segura ninguna moneda. Aquí hay que pensar friamente lo que cada uno espera:
> 
> -Esperas destrucción total de monedas: Metales, tierras, medicinas y armas
> -Esperas que España salga del euro: Dinero fuera del país
> ...




-Esperas depresión, inflación y nueva moneda mundial: ???????? ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (4 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hoygan, respeten a las Prisas que tendrán su momento de protagonismo pepónico en el futuro, sin duda.
> 
> De momento, y yo no lo estoy disfrutando, están siendo una oportunidad histórica en el lado corto. El inversor necesita certidumbre sobre lo que va a hacer un valor .... y éste lo tiene



Futuro incierto si como empresa no se plantea algún día dar beneficios o en su defecto chuparle el nabo al gobierno de turno para recibir subvenciones,mientras tanto seguirá su camino hacia el 0,00000 de valor absoluto cercano al guano mas profundo


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ayer mismo en Bankinter me ofrecieron pagarés a un año al 4,5%... le dije: Enséñeme fondos de inversión con base en Luxemburgo, quiero tener el dinero fuera del país... no hicieron falta más palabras... ::
> 
> Saludos...



Metete en la web y ahí los podrás ver. No hace falta que lo metas ya. Con tener el dinero allí en algún depósito vale .... porque meter la pasta es cuestión de un click.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Antes he puesto el ejemplo de uno que opera en dolares australianos, pero hay que pensar, que si peta el euro, prácticamente no seria segura ninguna moneda. Aquí hay que pensar friamente lo que cada uno espera:
> 
> -Esperas destrucción total de monedas: Metales, tierras, medicinas y armas
> -Esperas que España salga del euro: Dinero fuera del país
> ...




Para mí es la 4 con opciones remotas en la 2. La putada es que si viene la 4, hay que sacar el dinero de Luxemburgo a toda leche y meterlo en activos relacionados con la inflación (precios regulados ...).


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo descartaba por completo la 1. Lo de la "destrucción" de monedas, como que no lo veo. Podemos hablar de una devaluación muy grande del dinero fiat,como lleva haciendo el dolar muchos años, pero tanto como "destruirlo", no. La opción 1 y el 4, los unía en un escenario que fuera "hiperinflación / devaluación del dinero fiat / vuelta al patrón oro", uniendo como opciones para protegerse el no tenerlo en efectivo y tenerlo en activos (acciones, oro, tierras y demás).
> 
> Una opción "huevos en distintas cestas" puede ser el darle un % de probabilidad de ocurrencia a cada uno y en función de ese porcentaje, meter un dinero en cada una equivalente a ese porcentaje.



No se va a volver al patrón oro. Eso seguro porque los usanos no lo quieren y de momento van a seguir mandando muchos años.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Futuro incierto si como empresa no se plantea algún día dar beneficios o en su defecto chuparle el nabo al gobierno de turno para recibir subvenciones,mientras tanto seguirá su camino hacia el 0,00000 de valor absoluto cercano al guano mas profundo




Harán lo que tengan que hacer. Un par de ventas para aligerar deuda y automáticamente le enchufan optimismo al equity.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

joder que pajillas os hacéis ...


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Vacaciones en el paraíso... Todas tienen ventajas e inconvenientes:
Seychelles: una industria turística sentada y de cierto nivel, aunque ya vive de glorias pasadas, sigue siendo un magnifico destino. Es la más segura de las 3. Tambien más cara en general.
Zanzibar: la menos explotada, así que tiene menos infraestructuras pero a cambio, si le va el rollo, va a disfrutar muchísimo más que en las otras. Probablemente las mejores puestas de sol del mundo y hablo en plural.
Mauricio: si le va la marcha, es la mejor de las tres. Y la menos segura (hablo en general).

A zanzibar y mauricio algunos se quejan del transporte. En Seychelles no hay ese problema y Zanzibar tiene la ventaja de estar muy cerca, así que en caso de mala suerte, es más soportable.

Si el viaje fuera mío, yo haría Viena-Maldivas (vuelo directo) y me olvidaría del Serengeti, por muy bonito que lo pongan... Pero yo supero ligeramente la media de edad del foro.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias , la cosa esta jodida el eurodolar termina de dibujar un 
H-C-H de manual :baba:

los gringos estan listos para un guano serio ayer las manos fueltes pasaron a vendedoras por poco pero vendedores 

pero sin duda la señal es el H-C-H del eurodolar 8:


----------



## pyn (5 Abr 2012)

Señor FranR ya tiene proyecciones para el trimestre??

Buenos días y tal .


----------



## davinci (5 Abr 2012)

¿Hoy hay IBEX?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Hoy hay IBEX?



Pos claro y el sabado tambien


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Hoy hay IBEX?



Si. +10 letras y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

cerrados largos en TEF apenas 300 y poco euros 

MV hoy por lo menos comera arroz con una latita de atun :


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Dale algo al gataco.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

corto ibex 7700


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

hombro cabeza hombro de manual en el eurodolar , no temais el eurodolar nos guia 

ibex a por los 6700 , podemos


----------



## Seren (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hombro cabeza hombro de manual en el eurodolar , no temais el eurodolar nos guia



Lo del euro dolar es una paradoja sin resolver, un enigma. Siempre que hay indicios de mejora en la economía de la eurozona el euro sube. Pero como los paises en problemas que suba les perjudica hace improbable que mejore la economía, con lo que a su vez hará que no suba. Si bajara es lo mismo pero al revés. Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Y todo por culpa de las distintas necesidades de los miembros de la eurozona, si fuera por España ya habría bajado a menos que un dolar.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 Abr 2012)

Buenos días... 

Que nos lo confirme el pirata, pero me salen 31 sesiones con valores intradiarios más bajos que los vistos ayer desde finales del 2003... menos de un 3% de las sesiones.

Desde marzo09, solo 3 sesiones han visto valores más bajos que los vistos ayer, 2 en septiembre y uno en noviembre del año pasado.

Saludos...


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Que nos lo confirme el pirata, pero me salen 31 sesiones con valores intradiarios más bajos que los vistos ayer desde finales del 2003... menos de un 3% de las sesiones.
> 
> ...



confirmar algo que no tiene la menor importancia , es perder el tiempo


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

-0.40%, ¿nos vamos al guano ya o que?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> -0.40%, ¿nos vamos al guano ya o que?



nos vamos a por los 6700 por fin , desde ahi rebotaremos a los 7700 , sera un pullback y entonces comenzara el guano verdadero , el largamente esperado


----------



## credulo (5 Abr 2012)

Sentimiento gacelero del día.

En la tele hablan de rebote en el ibex... abrimos cortos en 7666c


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,

Al SAN se le puede disparar en 5 o seguimos agazapados hasta los 4?


----------



## bronx5 (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> nos vamos a por los 6700 por fin , desde ahi rebotaremos a los 7700 , sera un pullback y entonces comenzara el guano verdadero , el largamente esperado



Me puedes decir los números de la primitiva de hoy?

Es una coña, porque lo cierto es que estoy contigo en que habrá un rebote, no sé si tan bajo, para después dar paso al big guano.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Al SAN se le puede disparar en 5 o seguimos agazapados hasta los 4?



cuando el ibex este en los 6700 ahi compre ibex o el SAN que tanto le gusta pero para reboton rapido par de semanas


----------



## credulo (5 Abr 2012)

cuidado que perdemos los 7600


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Me encantan estos dias de seguimiento y demas. Y eso que voy a largo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Me puedes decir los números de la primitiva de hoy?
> 
> Es una coña, porque lo cierto es que estoy contigo en que habrá un rebote, no sé si tan bajo, para después dar paso al big guano.



6700 es el nivel mas probable del rebote , fijese como estan los indicadores si llegamos a los 6700 estaran requetevendidos y haran rebotar al ibex


----------



## vyk (5 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Me encantan estos dias de seguimiento y demas. Y eso que voy a largo.



Pues imagínate si vas largo con SAN como el menda...

¡qué disfrute!¡qué gozo!¡que...porquería!

Jejeje. Hay que saber encajar los golpes...


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Pues imagínate si vas largo con SAN como el menda...
> 
> ¡qué disfrute!¡qué gozo!¡que...porquería!
> 
> Jejeje. Hay que saber encajar los golpes...



Yo bancos ni uno. Mi peor posicion es TEF, que prefiero ni pensar en ella. En el resto hago la paz entre unos y otros.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

el objetivo minimo del H-C-H en el eurodolar es aprox 1,25 

dejemos que el eurodolar nos marque el camino , cuando este en el objetivo minimo podemos pensar ya en largos , humilde servidor cree que mas o menos llegara a los 1,20 y coincidira con los 6700 del ibex


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Iberdrola cae en bolsa hasta el precio de máximo riesgo para ACS - elConfidencial.com


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, estoy buscando puntos de entrada en Ferrovial (por ver) y no me lo tengo muy estudiado. ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

La bolsa está para no estar.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola cae en bolsa hasta el precio de máximo riesgo para ACS - elConfidencial.com



Sacyr-Repsol 2.0


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

7593 y bajando
este ibex no es una locomotora es un submarino


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola cae en bolsa hasta el precio de máximo riesgo para ACS - elConfidencial.com



pues mas problemas para el ibex , porque ibertrola va a caer muchisimo mas , acs terminara quebrando y eso le hara un roto a los bankitos


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La bolsa está para no estar.



Depende de como se lo tome uno.


----------



## Seren (5 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 7593 y bajando
> este ibex no es una locomotora es un submarino



Como curiosidad esta ya a la mitad de hace 5 años, debería subir un 100% para recuperar esos valores::


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Depende de como se lo tome uno.



Cuestión de riesgos y *VOLATILIDAD*.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Me puedes decir los números de la primitiva de hoy?



CÓMO QUÉ NO!!!! Apunte para la lotería 55015.

[YOUTUBE]Xg3WkzyrueY[/YOUTUBE]

Con dos cojones!


----------



## credulo (5 Abr 2012)

iberdola ya ha caido por debajo de los 4.

ACS al guano, iberdola al guano y los acreedores con cara de tontos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando el ibex este en los 6700 ahi compre ibex o el SAN que tanto le gusta pero para reboton rapido par de semanas



Tomo nota, quiero decirle que sus análisis los tengo a la misma estima que los del gran maestro Hódar.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tomo nota, quiero decirle que sus análisis los tengo a la misma estima que los del gran maestro Hódar.



eso a dolido :ouch:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola cae en bolsa hasta el precio de máximo riesgo para ACS - elConfidencial.com





> El sistema de la entrega de los títulos a cambio de cancelar los préstamos supone que los bancos se quedan con la participación sin ninguna potencial reclamación posterior. Si se salda la deuda por diferencias, ACS tendría que pagar el resultante de restar el precio de compra -7,1 euros de media- respecto al precio de mercado. Eso solo es posible si Iberdrola cae por debajo de los cuatro euros, nivel del que ayer se quedó a tan solo 8 céntimos.



Es decir, que si se mueve por debajo de 4 , el banco puede o bien apropiarse de las ibertrolas o bien hacer a Floren acoquinar la diferencia entre la cotización actual, y el precio a las que las compró que es ni más ni menos que 7,1 euros. 

Y van a preferir hacer a Floro soltar la gallina y pagar en cash. 

jojojojojojo::


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eso a dolido :ouch:



¿Qué ha hecho con el teclado con la letra "h" que le envié?


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

cerrados cortos 7700 en 7610 , preparados para atizarle dentro de un rato


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

Vendidas las acs 882 € de perdidas ,empezamos bien el mes


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

SAN tiene soporte en 5.28-5.29. Si los pierde nos subiremos al Expreso hacia el infierno.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

corto 7620 con un poco mas de apalancamiento :baba:


----------



## The Hellion (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué ha hecho con el teclado con la letra "h" que le envié?



La ha desgastado de tanto insistir en el h-c-h...


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Esto está _difísi_, _difísi_.....


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> La ha desgastado de tanto insistir en el h-c-h...



h_c_h_

Debe estar jugando al ahorcado con alguien ienso:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

San ha alcanzado su objetivo de doble techo. Telefónica los 11,75 de 2ª estructura, bbva igual y repsol igual. Las grandes ya han hecho su objetivo a corto plazo. Ayer por la noche decíamos que la dilatación de 2ª estructura no tendría que supera los 7590-7570. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Acciona está para entrar a saco (ha tocado su mínimo histórico, y lo toca de pascua en ramos, nunca mejor dicho).


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

Jueves de dolores


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrados cortos 7700 en 7610 , preparados para atizarle dentro de un rato





muertoviviente dijo:


> corto 7620 con un poco mas de apalancamiento :baba:



Es usted capaz de cerrar unos cortos a las 11:13 y abrir unos a las 11:19 a un nivel de 7620 al que no ha estado desde las 11:13.

Impresionante. ::


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

ibex de mi viiida


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Parece que el ibex, está haciendo un doble suelo en 7572 +-, parece (en velas de 5 minutos con clavicular en 7625)


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Sr. Votin, me ha impactado su representación gráfica de "El Hundimiento" :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Parece que el ibex, está haciendo un doble suelo en 7572 +-, parece (en velas de 5 minutos con clavicular en 7625)



En algún momento cercano va a rebotar pero ojo con el SP y los niveles a los que está ahora mismo.

Está interesante pero hay que tener cuidado.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Es usted capaz de cerrar unos cortos a las 11:13 y abrir unos a las 11:19 a un nivel de 7620 al que no ha estado desde las 11:13.
> 
> Impresionante. ::



es que MV es un troll , no haga caso del H-C-H eurodolar posteado cuando aun no se dibujaba el segundo hombro , incluso aun no termina de dibujarse :XX:

o cuando en los 8900 MV cargo cortos con dos cojones , era mentira :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Buenos y casi resacosos días 

A mí me sale que todavía nos queda algo de caída, lo cual puede llevar a perder los 7.500, pero el siguiente punto de parada no debería estar mucho más lejos. A ver si el IBEX va desacelerando el guano y los valores llegan donde tienen que llegar.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Muchas gracias!! *Sudafrica *es un destino que tambien contemple, con paseo por el parque Kruger y una buena ruta que tenia a prevista. Pero... Por algo habia que decidirse! Creo que te hare caso con respecto a Zanzibar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Échele un vistazo a esto 

Kgalagadi Transfrontier Park - SANParks

El kruger está más, como decirlo, "civilizado", Kalahari es más salvaje. Los leones del kalahari son más...leoncios :: Si quiere algo más de info pregunte...



bertok dijo:


> Iberdrola cae en bolsa hasta el precio de máximo riesgo para ACS - elConfidencial.com



¿El fin de Florentin?


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Votin, me ha impactado su representación gráfica de "El Hundimiento" :fiufiu:



Gracias
pero hoy estamos de luto, -882€ realizados de perdidas,una mala entrada en acs
olvide que era la de floren y con ibe camino de 3,5 es posible verla a 16 y para que vamos a sufrir mas
El resto de la cartera ruinosa pero con empresas con perspectivas
Endesa
ABG
BME
IDR
Rep
Hoy me toco perder


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

No estaria mal que Florentino se fuese a tomar por saco. Siguiente parada: Alierta.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

-2400 daxies netos y bajando. 

Si estuviera por aquí el Sr. GT, habría que ir pidiéndole que soltara lastre en el submarino. La cosa se está empezando a poner seria.


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, objetivo de ACS por doble techo cumplido


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

dentro con telefónicas para un buen rato (hacía mucho, mucho tiempo que no entraba en las matildes)


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> -2400 daxies netos y bajando.
> 
> Si estuviera por aquí el Sr. GT, habría que ir pidiéndole que soltara lastre en el submarino. La cosa se está empezando a poner seria.



El SP en 1390 ...

Es el momento de la verdad aunque dudo muchísimo que lo rompan ya a la baja.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> dentro con telefónicas para un buen rato (hacía mucho, mucho tiempo que no entraba en las matildes)



Yo en el giro me la voy a jugar en el Chulibex :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

-3500 ..... 

entramos ya en mi especial categoría de "días significativos" :fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Estamos en la mañana + entretenida (y yo de vacas). Mis gamesas, jazzteles y duro felgueras se están vaciando aguantando el chaparrón.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que MV es un troll , no haga caso del H-C-H eurodolar posteado cuando aun no se dibujaba el segundo hombro , incluso aun no termina de dibujarse :XX:
> 
> o cuando en los 8900 MV cargo cortos con dos cojones , era mentira :fiufiu:



Pon una captura de pantalla, hombre. Capturas la pantalla, retocas para que no se vean tus datos personales y ya está. 

Y así se eliminan esas habladurías que dicen las malas lenguas por ahí, que dicen que eres un troll.

Con lo que educadito que eras en su momento en forobursatil.com, cuando pedías ayuda con el tema de las minusvalías no declaradas, y en el que hasta dabas las gracias y todo. 

Minusvalias no declaradas ayuda


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Hay que estar dispuestos a perder 40-60 pipos para saber la verdad..


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

El chulibex está en la base del canal, muy claro, en timeframe de 2 horas.

Ahora a vigilar los indicadores para entrar.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pon una captura de pantalla, hombre. Capturas la pantalla, retocas para que no se vean tus datos personales y ya está.
> 
> Y así se eliminan esas habladurías que dicen las malas lenguas por ahí, que dicen que eres un troll.
> 
> ...



es que los que somos inteligentes aprendemos algo que ustec nunca podra hacer , como todo el mundo MV fue gacelilla


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias señores, pero hoy el ibex abre? pero esto que es?

hoygan vamos a sacar el MV en procesion como un santo, pero los clavos de verdad. Para rezar y que el ibex suba. Quien se apunta?


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias señores, pero hoy el ibex abre? pero esto que es?
> 
> hoygan vamos a sacar el MV en procesion como un santo, pero los clavos de verdad. Para rezar y que el ibex suba. Quien se apunta?



Pero en España o hay que ir a Perú?


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Pongo orden para telefonica (promierdando a la baja) en 11,67€, a ver que pasa.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

cerrados cortos en 7550 , demasiado apalancamiento me estaba quemando las manos :baba:


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

En fin, con calma, las cosas salen:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-32.html#post5507575

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-83.html#post6055225

Hoy:







Ya en diciembre se podía anticipar esta jugada, como sucedió con REPSOL. Los grandes movimientos de acumulación o distribución no se pueden ocultar en el gráfico, eso, para nosotros los peques, debe ser la brújula que guie nuestros pasos en los mercados.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que los que somos inteligentes aprendemos algo que ustec nunca podra hacer , como todo el mundo MV fue gacelilla



Sí, lo que usted quiera. Pero de captura de pantalla, nada, ¿verdad?.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Pongo orden para telefonica (promierdando a la baja) en 11,67€, a ver que pasa.



Tiene objetivo de 9,tu mismo


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene objetivo de 9,tu mismo



No problemo.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Sí, lo que usted quiera. Pero de captura de pantalla, nada, ¿verdad?.



supongo que sera de las minusvalias que tuve cuando fui gacela , ya lo sacaron algunas gacelas hace un tiempo , se partieron la caja pero mas me lo parti yo haciendoles ver que la gacela MV aprende a la velocidad del rayo porque tiene un cerebro que no se lo merece y porque es humilde


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero en España o hay que ir a Perú?



En España, pero iremos vestidos con ropas de alli, al estilo:






La de la derecha es pecata. 

Ya me imagino la cara que pondra el bueno de MV.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo en el giro me la voy a jugar en el Chulibex :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



es un momento (el momento diría) para hacer pruebas.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

-5000 daxies

Pasamos a "día culero". 

Sr. GT, active el sónar. Más que nada para no atizarnos contra el fondo marino, porque esto no deja de bajar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene objetivo de 9,tu mismo



Tiene objetivo de 9,8 (lo dijimos hace 5 meses), pero dado que reparte dividendo en mayo (y no me muevo por esa cosa llamada dividendo), y dado que ha cumplido 2 objetivos muy claros de corto plazo, no es mala entrada, creo.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> es un momento (el momento diría) para hacer pruebas.



Todavía no, falta un poco.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> *-5000 daxies
> *
> Pasamos a "día culero".
> 
> Sr. GT, active el sónar. Más que nada para no atizarnos contra el fondo marino, porque esto no deja de bajar.



:8: pues si que estamos bien


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

con los indicadores tan sobrevendidos solo puede preveer mandrileo 

esto va pabajo pero lo mas probable es que por las mañanitas lo suban a lo bestia para tirarlo por la tarde tambien a lo bestia


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> supongo que sera de las minusvalias que tuve cuando fui gacela , ya lo sacaron algunas gacelas hace un tiempo , se partieron la caja pero mas me lo parti yo haciendoles ver que la gacela MV aprende a la velocidad del rayo porque tiene un cerebro que no se lo merece y porque es humilde



Para ser usted tan inteligente y tener un cerebro que no se lo merece, tiene usted muy mala comprensión lectora. 

Le decía capturas de esas maravillosas operaciones que hace ahora, a ver si es verdad que entra y aguanta 300-400 puntos en contra jugándose mucha pasta y no le salta el stop, porque pone stops de 500 puntos en el ibex.

Pero lo dejo ya, porque me he metido en un debate estúpido. Pero es que me aburre usted ya.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Lo de bankia es un despelote continuo. Que emitan pagares o letras de cambio o cromos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Jazztel tengo claro que me cumple 3ª estructura en 5,15-5,2


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no, falta un poco.



Sigue faltando ::

Luego posteo cuál creo que es el bueno.


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos y casi resacosos días
> 
> A mí me sale que todavía nos queda algo de caída, lo cual puede llevar a perder los 7.500, pero el siguiente punto de parada no debería estar mucho más lejos. A ver si el IBEX va desacelerando el guano y los valores llegan donde tienen que llegar.



De los valores grandes, ENDESA ya ha llegado en el probable punto de apoyo que le supongo. MUY importante la zona donde marcaba mínimos el valor para las próximas sesiones. 

Sobre el IBEX y si se perderán o no los 7.500, irrelevante, porque si los pilares del índice aguantan, perder ligeramente los mínimos no supone nada. Nos estamos jugando un señor rebote.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Para ser usted tan inteligente y tener un cerebro que no se lo merece, tiene usted muy mala comprensión lectora.
> 
> Le decía capturas de esas maravillosas operaciones que hace ahora, a ver si es verdad que entra y aguanta 300-400 puntos en contra jugándose mucha pasta y no le salta el stop, porque pone stops de 500 puntos en el ibex.
> 
> Pero lo dejo ya, porque me he metido en un debate estúpido. Pero es que me aburre usted ya.



Don't feed the troll.

Creo que Creshire sólo hace papertrading


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> supongo que sera de las minusvalias que tuve cuando fui gacela , ya lo sacaron algunas gacelas hace un tiempo , se partieron la caja pero mas me lo parti yo haciendoles ver que la gacela MV aprende a la velocidad del rayo porque tiene un cerebro que no se lo merece y porque es humilde









Pontelo en la firma, ya.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

ufffffff el SP


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todavía no, falta un poco.



hay que pensar que al resto le queda aún la 5 ª onda (stoxx50 y dax en europa). Nosotros estamos creo que en la subonda 1 de la C bajista. El cañonazo debería venir después.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Lo de bankia es un despelote continuo. Que emitan pagares o letras de cambio o cromos.



Lo de los cromos, _BBVA style_, deberíamos proponérselo a Podrido Rodrigo. 

Una reedición de la Pandilla Basura tendría un gran éxito, en mi opinión.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Eh, amigo Votin.... ¿ le alquilaría un camarote en su buque a un algo trader ? ::


Acabo de evaporar las ganancias de todo el día en esta bajada-que-no-estaba-prevista hasta los 7000. 

Toda la mañana de trabajo a la mêgdde.

Sr Votín, espero su respuesta.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Sigue faltando ::
> 
> Luego posteo cuál creo que es el bueno.



Primera confirmación, a punto de darme la segunda y pa dentro


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

en esta operativa que en realidad es una sola , cortos 8900 aguantando 60 pipos a la contra y bien aguantados que estuvieron , practicamente MV lo a bordado .

como ya dije MV no busca reconocimiento solo que las gacelas dejen de ser mandrileadas por los leoncios esa es mi unica recompensa y las plusvis que me levanto son algo secundario 

si ujtede siguen creyendo que MV es un troll pues haya ujtede


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> hay que pensar que al resto le queda aún la 5 ª onda (stoxx50 y dax en europa). Nosotros estamos creo que en la subonda 1 de la C bajista. El cañonazo debería venir después.



El DAX todavía aguanta, pero el STOXX lo veo girado ya. Yo de ondas no tengo ni idea, ¿pero esa 5a puede dar lugar a un fallo? ¿Qué objetivos ves para uno y otro índice?


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Primera confirmación, a punto de darme la segunda y pa dentro



Segunda confirmación pero muy débil.

Toca esperar otro poco


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Por primera vez en varias horas los módulos muestran una pequeña debilidad en las ventas. El punto de inflexión ha sido el 6696.50 según Palantir.

Un buen doble suelo en ese nivel sería una señal fuerte para .....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De los valores grandes, ENDESA ya ha llegado en el probable punto de apoyo que le supongo. MUY importante la zona donde marcaba mínimos el valor para las próximas sesiones.
> 
> Sobre el IBEX y si se perderán o no los 7.500, irrelevante, porque si los pilares del índice aguantan, perder ligeramente los mínimos no supone nada. Nos estamos jugando un señor rebote.



Yo creo que son irrelevantes en cuanto al rebote pq hay varios objetivos técnicos bajistas aún pendientes (entre ellos un HCH que aún debería quedarle recorrido y una estructrura de medio plazo), pero si que podrían activar la 3ª gran estructura de más largo plazo (aún cuando luego, entrase en zona de desactivación posteriormente).


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Eh, amigo Votin.... ¿ le alquilaría un camarote en su buque a un algo trader ? ::
> 
> 
> Acabo de evaporar las ganancias de todo el día en esta bajada-que-no-estaba-prevista hasta los 7000.
> ...



Segun la cuantia le asignaria un camarote o una butaca en cubierta,al desconocer sus numeros no puedo evaluar su estatus,aunque como supongo que de estos temas no habla sera porque seran muy dolorosos para su economia ::

De todas formas,al fondo hay sitio


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Segunda confirmación pero muy débil.
> 
> Toca esperar otro poco



Ya decía que era muy débil.

Al menos tenemos marcado el nivel clave para scalping: 7580


----------



## Seren (5 Abr 2012)

Echandole un vistazo al sell off de 2009 que llegó a 6715 se puede ver que no son velas rojas de gran tamaño, incluso se ven un par de velitas verdes de descanso. El giro brusco se produjo en 6715 con un velón verde bien grandote.


----------



## muertoviviente (5 Abr 2012)

bueno señores pasen buen fin de semana , MV se retira a almorzar y a gastar parte de las plusvis , en estos niveles ya no me la juego , estare al acecho que no os mandrileen mucho


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

REE esta debil, interesante.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Sin perjuicio de la cuantía (que la broma no ha salido precisamente barata :: ) elijo cubierta, me quedo en cubierta.

Mientras nos hundimos, así podré ver como el Sr. Chinazo me grita desde la orilla... "Se lo diiije... a ver estudiao y a verse comprao un M3, gañán algoriiitmicoooo..."



VOTIN dijo:


> Segun la cuantia le asignaria un camarote o una butaca en cubierta,al desconocer sus numeros no puedo evaluar su estatus,aunque como supongo que de estos temas no habla sera porque seran muy dolorosos para su economia ::
> 
> De todas formas,al fondo hay sitio


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

No hace el doble suelo, pero tampoco muestran fuerza los toros. Se palpa mucho miedo después del selloff que hemos tenido.

Hemos hecho fondo en -5500 daxies, con récord puntual en unos tremendos -6000.

Ahora es momento de activar el scalper automático y proceder poco a poco.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Buenos días... ¿han visto que día tan bonito? Cielos grises y encapotados, un poquito de lluvia, fresquito... ah, bueno y el SP martilleando a las puertas del infierno... pero eso son cosas banales... soy tan feliz. Después de tantas cagadas, mi saldo anual ya está verde fosforito. Así que hago caja con la mitad a la espera de acontecimientos.

Si incluso a Pollastre le zumban el pandero... ¿que coño hago yo aquí?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Berehtudiao. 

Supongo que con su audi ese que dice es muy bueno se comprara el palito de golf a juego. 

Berehtudiao un master.

Con el audi ya no importa que sea dos puertas, ni que sea un golf estirado, porque lo es. Te lo via decir claritamente, pa ir sobre railes vete en tren. Claro sera que llegada a una edad no queremos traseras juguetonas, vemos -5000 daxies y nos ponemos largos, y cosas por el estilo. No te digo na, en el pecado llevas la penitencia.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya decía que era muy débil.
> 
> Al menos tenemos marcado el nivel clave para scalping: 7580



No hay manera. Fijense en la relevancia del nivel


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Si atenemos a esta grafica el ibex rebotara. O no. Eso ya ustedes






PD: Mi cruzada sigue. Señor P mire si es malo, que tiene cuatro ceros, uno detras de otro, seguiditos, en el morro, pa que se vean.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No hay manera. Fijense en la relevancia del nivel



Pa dentro largo ajustando SL


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Maldito chinazo polculelo.... le va a librar de mi furia elemental el que ya esté verde limón de nuevo merced a mi entrenado cerebro privilegiado y mi humildad, que si no se iba a enterar Ud. ::::::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Berehtudiao.
> 
> Supongo que con su audi ese que dice es muy bueno se comprara el palito de golf a juego.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El DAX todavía aguanta, pero el STOXX lo veo girado ya. Yo de ondas no tengo ni idea, ¿pero esa 5a puede dar lugar a un fallo? ¿Qué objetivos ves para uno y otro índic
> *Hola Claca*, bueno, no soy de leer prensa, pero dejé hace unos días (empecé con la misma frase) este post Anlisis Tcnico - El da de la bestia - Cotizalia.com
> con un buen artículo sobre la aplicación de elliot al stoxx 50. Si te fijas, dax y stoxx están +- replicando el trazado (+ alcista el dax con una onda 3 + pronunciada). La 4º onda debería girar el 38,2% de la 3ª o hacer un recorrido igual a la 2ª onda en ambos índices (6700-6600) o a lo sumo los 6400 para ser una 4ª onda "ortodoxa". Luego, deberíamos rebasar los 7200 en una 5ª onda no muy distinta de la 1ª (+ corta) a los 7400-7500, pero eso en teoría.
> A ver si por la noche las dibujo (yo no soy un experto para nada, pero me fijo a veces en elliot para interpretar si estamos ante un HCH o un triángulo expansivo etc). Por eso, yo creo que no estamos en mala zona para intentar coger un buen rebote (los volúmenes además, salvo ayer, no están siendo propios de una fase de distribución)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

A mi con mis brujulas, sexantes y demás rudimentos me salen que tocamos los 7496, ¿a algún otro? 

Suerte!


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

Hasta la 4 o 4,30 de la tarde no sabremos si entrar o esperar
Todavia esto puede ser mas doloroso si vienen los usanos rojos,al ser mañana y le lunes fiesta en la bolsa es posible que se ceben hoy para el martes dejarlo plano


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Pa dentro largo ajustando SL



Fuera con 148 aurelios :Baile:

A por otra.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, estoy pensando en ponerme corto en IBE ¿hay acciones a prestar por algún lado? PA perder dinero, sí. Y pa hoder a Floren, tambien.


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Hola Claca, bueno, no soy de leer prensa, pero dejé hace unos días este post Anlisis Tcnico - El da de la bestia - Cotizalia.com
> con un buen artículo sobre la aplicación de elliot al stoxx 50. Si te fijas, dax y stoxx están +- replicando el trazado (+ alcista el dax con una onda 3 + pronunciada). La 4º onda debería girar el 38,2% de la 3ª o hacer un recorrido igual a la 2ª onda en ambos índices (6700-6600) o a lo sumo los 6400 para ser una 4ª onda "ortodoxa". Luego, deberíamos rebasar los 7200 en una onda no muy distinta de la 1ª (+ corta) a los 7400-7500, pero eso en teoría.
> A ver si por la noche las dibujo (yo no soy un experto para nada, pero me fijo a veces en elliot para interpretar si estamos ante un HCH o un triángulo expansivo etc). Por eso, yo creo que no estamos en mala zona para intentar coger un buen rebote.



Gracias, me gusta tener en cuenta otras opiniones, especialmente si vienen de escuelas distintas. Tengo que reconocer que con Elliot no puedo, tampoco es que lo haya intentando, porque el concepto de "si no es eso, es lo otro" no termina de gustarme (no lo veo práctico), aunque reconozco que hay auténticas bestias que se mueven por Elliot, aunque normalmente lo hacen como complemento al análisis técnico tradicional.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Los g-usanos despegando aparentemente de un mini-tri-angulo ascendente. Sin convicción. Les aviso de que me están dando ganas de entrar largo...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy pensando en ponerme corto en IBE ¿hay acciones a prestar por algún lado? PA perder dinero, sí. Y pa hoder a Floren, tambien.



En Clicktrade sí que se permite operar en corto sobre IBE, por ahora.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

joder, telefónica ha sido tocar el fibo medido al tick y rebotar (tengo claro que las manos fuertes usan estas líneas)


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi con mis brujulas, sexantes y demás rudimentos me salen que tocamos los 7496, ¿a algún otro?
> 
> Suerte!



Puede ser, aunque creo que no vale la pena intentar afinar tanto. En los valores sí se aprecian niveles mucho más claros, yo me guiaría por ellos, que nos lo ponen más fácil.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Un pequeño break para agitar conciencias.

'Pongo fin a mi vida para no tener que hurgar en la basura para subsistir' | Mundo | elmundo.es


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

A major Chinese ship insurer will *halt indemnity cover for tankers carrying Iranian oil* from July, dealing a blow that narrows the insurance options for Tehran's main export already constricted by payment barriers caused by Western sanctions


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hasta la 4 o 4,30 de la tarde no sabremos si entrar o esperar
> Todavia esto puede ser mas doloroso si vienen los usanos rojos,al ser mañana y le lunes fiesta en la bolsa es posible que se ceben hoy para el martes dejarlo plano



Cierre por debajo de 7625, malo. Por encima, bueno. Hoy la forma de la vela tiene su importancia.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Cancelo la orden de TEF, creo que habia rozado el punto unos minutos antes de ponerla. Ya pasara el cadaver, ya.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

El SP abrirá con GAP a la baja. La clave estará en si los yankies abren por encima o por debajo de los mínimos de ayer...

Cerró en 1398, con minimos en 1394. Ahora mismo: 1392.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

SAN se ha escapado sin tocar los 5.29.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> SAN se ha escapado sin tocar los 5.29.



Fíjate en San que tenía un doble techo muy claro en 5,80 justo. Se activó al caer de 5,55 con los 25 cts de recorrido, y justo ha sido tocar los 5,30 y para arriba (tanto san, como tef, como repsol por citar algunas lo han hecno muy exacto, pero yo no esperaría siempre al tick para salir/entrar).


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Hoygan, saben por casualidad si hoy abre el Corte Francés aquí en _Andasulía _?


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Da la sensación de que quieren mover hacia abajo al SP. Se ha vuelto a ver al índice por encima de 1400 y nuevamente para abajo. Esa subida desde 1493, ayer sobre el cierre y en la madrugada también, ha sido una barrida muy perra. Parece que quieren arrancar solos para llevarlo más abajo con consistencia. Pero de momento, el SP no ha rota nada que le haga dejar de ser alcista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

telefónica ha tocado los 11,67 (la mano fuerte afinó al máximo). Se fue en dos estructuras aceleradas (corrigió la primera al 38,2%) a los 11,84, corregirá ahora entre el 50% los 11,75 y el 61,8% (los 11,73) y activará (si rebota en esos fibos de 11,75-73) otra estructura de hora con los 17 cts de rango hasta los 11,92. A ver si sale..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, saben por casualidad si hoy abre el Corte Francés aquí en _Andasulía _?




1º ¿viendo procesiones?
2º Es usted un vago redomado Centros Comerciales El Corte Inglés

Páselo bien.

Joder sr. Bertok..... No tardará el día en el que uno decida que antes de quitarse la vida,decida llevarse a unos pocos hdlgp por delante.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> 1º ¿viendo procesiones?



Qué va, simplemente estaba empezando a pensar en hacer mi típico aprovisionamiento de Optimo Bruno y Gordon's para el fin de semana...


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2012)

Estoy conociendo nuevas formas de tortura con las ibertrolillas al mas puro estilo hellraiser( pelicula de serie b, de esas que tanto gustan a gt, no apta para todos los estomagos). Mi calendario dice que la semana que viene habra recompra ....otra cosa es viendo los chuzos que estan cayendo haber quien es el listo que se la juega contra estos banqueros de la city.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Da la sensación de que quieren mover hacia abajo al SP. Se ha vuelto a ver al índice por encima de 1400 y nuevamente para abajo. Esa subida desde 1493, ayer sobre el cierre y en la madrugada también, ha sido una barrida muy perra. Parece que quieren arrancar solos para llevarlo más abajo con consistencia. Pero de momento, el SP no ha rota nada que le haga dejar de ser alcista.



Ibex y DAX han bajado bastante recientemente y en cualquier momento necesitarían una subida para oxigenarse. El IBEX está en soporte relevante y viene de caer 1000 puntos. El DAX ha marcado a un 1% de un buen soporte. Y el SP está justo en la directriz si bien huele a querer darse un nuevo garbeo.
Espadas en todo lo alto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué va, simplemente estaba empezando a pensar en hacer mi típico aprovisionamiento de Optimo Bruno y Gordon's para el fin de semana...



¿Pero usted vive en esta pocilga? Si es así, empiezo a entender porque solo trabaja hasta las 11:00 ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Abr 2012)

el bund ha hecho maximo anual en 139,26 y ahora vuelve a testear de nuevo.

mis 3 SAB han marcado nuevo suelo en 1,917

portense bien que sino se quedaran sin







algo de humor para ir a comer contentos:
<****** width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/sRY-hVV1sRU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></******>

que martirio.. ahora ni videos se pueden insertar.. esto cada dia va peor..
TV3 - Polònia - Rajoy i Montoro són Tip i Coll - YouTube


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy conociendo nuevas formas de tortura con las ibertrolillas al mas puro estilo hellraiser( pelicula de serie b, de esas que tanto gustan a gt, no apta para todos los estomagos). Mi calendario dice que la semana que viene habra recompra ....otra cosa es viendo los chuzos que estan cayendo haber quien es el listo que se la juega contra estos banqueros de la city.



Vigile, Pandoro ha contratado a dos secretarias que le llevan la agenda de una manera eficientísima.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero usted vive en esta pocilga? Si es así, empiezo a entender porque solo trabaja hasta las 11:00 ::



que cabroncete!!


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero usted vive en esta pocilga? Si es así, empiezo a entender porque solo trabaja hasta las 11:00 ::



Me muero!!!!


Golpe bajo a su compatriota


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> que cabroncete!!



Tirándo de tópicos para trolear un poco al maese o

Gran tierra->mucha incultura->desastre. Pero hoyga, nuestro desastre ::
Que lástima

edt: De verdad que da mucha pena.


----------



## tarrito (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero usted vive en esta pocilga? Si es así, empiezo a entender porque solo trabaja hasta las 11:00 ::









... esperando la respuesta de Maese :baba:


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrus*k*, no se pase...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

Cabron-nes, no sembréis la cizaña!!!!.

Ale a mirar el ibex!!!


----------



## nombre (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Pero usted vive en esta pocilga? Si es así, empiezo a entender porque solo trabaja hasta las 11:00 ::



No sea tan duro, desconozco su situación, pero no sería el único, en esta nuestra tierra, en que cada vez plegamos antes a la fuerza :´(


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Guybrus*k*, no se pase...



et tu quoque atman?

Tambien eres del sur?

Que quede claro que era broma sin maldad alguna. Admás lo he dicho con caritas y aclarado con el "tirando de tópicos"

Fin del tema si os place.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Abr 2012)

nombre dijo:


> No sea tan duro, desconozco su situación, pero no sería el único, en esta nuestra tierra, en que cada vez plegamos antes a la fuerza :´(



Puede usted estar tranquilo, el Sr. Pollastre pliega porque no tiene donde guardar mas dinero ese día...


----------



## tarrito (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cabron-nes, no sembréis la cizaña!!!!.
> 
> Ale a mirar el ibex!!!









:8:


 + ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

hchi en elibex escala minutos?


----------



## nombre (5 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Puede usted estar tranquilo, el Sr. Pollastre pliega porque no tiene donde guardar mas dinero ese día...





Ya se que no es el caso, pero me acordaba de estos últimos días en que algún politico nos recuerda que no hay que esperar a verlas venir y actuar desde ya. Claro, todo recomendaciones con el bolsillo de los demás... :cook:


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto está _difísi_, _difísi_.....



hola, Sr pollastre y Cia , tengo un problemilla, estoy haciendo un programilla en C++ y no sé como sacar datos de páginas web ni que liberias utilizar que es lo más facil utilizar socket (estoy un poco pez), libcurl (nunca la utilize)...........

podría alguna alma caritativa hacer un ejemplillo, podría enviarle una botella de ginebra :Baile:


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Creo que es cuestión de unos días que el SP pierda los 1390 con fuerza.

El primer target seguro es 1340, luego los 1320.

Que la fuerza os acompañe.


----------



## pollastre (5 Abr 2012)

El caso es que.... no puedo quitarle la razón en nada de lo que dice :fiufiu:



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Tirándo de tópicos para trolear un poco al maese o
> 
> Gran tierra->mucha incultura->desastre. Pero hoyga, nuestro desastre ::
> Que lástima
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hchi en elibex escala minutos?



ustec debe ser de esos que cuando ve un cuadro modenno ve claramente lo que el autor quiere ejpresar con su obra ::

Edit: On topic  He leído rumores sobre que el segundo capítulo de GoT ya está rulando, puede confirmarlos? :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Creo que es cuestión de unos días que el SP pierda los 1390 con fuerza.
> 
> El primer target seguro es 1340, luego los 1320.
> 
> Que la fuerza os acompañe.




Si eso es así, pospongan las estrategias de configurar carteras de largo plazo poco a poco en estos momentos.

Vamos a ver si vemos el IBEX en 74XX y ahí sí que pude haber una buena oportunidad de largos de corto plazo.

De todas las formas, el SP tiene que romper niveles que aún no lo ha hecho. Es cierto que ahora sí lo parece ..... pero ya saben como arregla estas situaciones el SP ...... con un velón verde en timeframe de horas. Hay que esperar para actuar.


----------



## credulo (5 Abr 2012)

Cierro el corto y pliego velas por hoy que no me fio de la tarde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Jaja que jrande el pirata, le digo mas. Yo de Bilbao y vago que soy, me fui para malaga de cabeza.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ustec debe ser de esos que cuando ve un cuadro modenno ve claramente lo que el autor quiere ejpresar con su obra ::
> 
> Edit: On topic  He leído rumores sobre que el segundo capítulo de GoT ya está rulando, puede confirmarlos? :rolleye:



SAlvo que parece que en este caso el autor expresaba odio y yo estoy viendo amor....

Luego le digo, que estoy en el momento clave que determinará si a tortilla papas es éxito o un fracaso estrepitoso


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jaja que jrande el pirata, le digo mas. Yo de Bilbao y vago que soy, me fui para malaga de cabeza.



Seguramente en Bilbao lo veían como un bicho raro, un inadaptado. Uno al que le gustaban más los billares que la escuela, más los bares que el trabajo, más el paseo marítimo que el hogar. En cambio, en Málaga se siente integrado, ¿verdad? Este es su veradero hogar. :: :XX:


ay vá mi mae soy Grandisimo Gurú Burbujista

ver para creer :ouch: :ouch:


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si eso es así, pospongan las estrategias de configurar carteras de largo plazo poco a poco en estos momentos.
> 
> Vamos a ver si vemos el IBEX en 74XX y ahí sí que pude haber una buena oportunidad de largos de corto plazo.
> 
> De todas las formas, el SP tiene que romper niveles que aún no lo ha hecho. Es cierto que ahora sí lo parece ..... pero ya saben como arregla estas situaciones el SP ...... con un velón verde en timeframe de horas. Hay que esperar para actuar.



Yo ando tó nervioso en pillar 1/6 de mi cartera a largo plazo. Me estoy conteniendo a duras penas y de momento gana la cabeza al corazón.

Son matildes que en los próximos 2 años dan (0,53+0,30, 0,65, 0,65 y 0,65). Cuando las pille las puedo mantener bastantes años.

De momento a la espera y mirando el SP que por huevos tiene que corregir el último tramo alcista.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo ando tó nervioso en pillar 1/6 de mi cartera a largo plazo. Me estoy conteniendo a duras penas y de momento gana la cabeza al corazón.
> 
> Son matildes que en los próximos 2 años dan (0,53+0,30, 0,65, 0,65 y 0,65). Cuando las pille las puedo mantener bastantes años.
> 
> De momento a la espera y mirando el SP que por huevos tiene que corregir el último tramo alcista.



No descarte el siguiente escenario.

El SP está en un gran ciclo alcista (desde 2009) y ya cerca de los máximos históricos. Pudiera ocurrir que tras las elecciones comenzara un ciclo bajista de un par de años.

El IBEX tal y como está funcionando, en el escenario anterior ..... se perdería un ciclo alcista completo y desde luego que si convive con un ciclo bajista del SP .... el IBEX irá para abajo.

Por eso hay que esperar ya que es más importante el cuando que el qué.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo ando tó nervioso en pillar 1/6 de mi cartera a largo plazo. Me estoy conteniendo a duras penas y de momento gana la cabeza al corazón.
> 
> Son matildes que en los próximos 2 años dan (0,53+0,30, 0,65, 0,65 y 0,65). Cuando las pille las puedo mantener bastantes años.
> 
> De momento a la espera y mirando el SP que por huevos tiene que corregir el último tramo alcista.



pues imagina verlas en un mes con la acción minorada por el reparto del dividendo (por ahora, las veo para entradas a cortito).


----------



## sarkweber (5 Abr 2012)

¿Iberdrola a 2€? :ouch:

La cotización de Iberdrola ha vuelto a moverse en las inmediaciones de los mínimos del pasado año que presenta en los 4,15 euros. Estos niveles son fundamentales en los próximos meses. El abandono de estos precios nos haría pensar en una severa complicación de sus perspectivas técnicas a medio y largo plazo dando un objetivo de caída en los 2 euros ::::, resultado de proyectar la amplitud del movimiento lateral de los últimos meses sobre el nivel de los 4,15 euros.

Si bien los niveles de acumulación son muy importantes, todo nos hace pensar en una más que probable continuación de la tendencia bajista en la que se viene moviendo desde que alcanzara los máximos históricos a finales de 2007. No apreciaremos ni la más mínima señal de fortaleza en su serie de precios mientras que se mantenga cotizando por debajo de los 4,6 euros, máximos del pasado mes de marzo. No obstante el nivel clave lo tenemos en los 4,8 euros, precios en donde se encuentra la media de 200 sesiones, promedio que como sabemos separa a grandes rasgos la tendencia bajista de la alcista.

Trading iberdrola: sesgo bajista - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues imagina verlas en un mes con la acción minorada por el reparto del dividendo (por ahora, las veo para entradas a cortito).



Lo sé y no entraré viendo el MACD como lo tiene, salvo que me vuelva loco 8:

Pero terminará cayendo en mi cartera, seguro.

Es cuestión de seguir viendo el momento óptimo.

Las Iberdrolas también se llevarán su correspondiente 1/6.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> ¿Iberdrola a 2€? :ouch:
> 
> La cotización de Iberdrola ha vuelto a moverse en las inmediaciones de los mínimos del pasado año que presenta en los 4,15 euros. Estos niveles son fundamentales en los próximos meses. El abandono de estos precios nos haría pensar en una severa complicación de sus perspectivas técnicas a medio y largo plazo dando un objetivo de caída en los 2 euros ::::, resultado de proyectar la amplitud del movimiento lateral de los últimos meses sobre el nivel de los 4,15 euros.
> 
> ...



Hoyga, eso ya lo he dicho hace unas semanas ::


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues imagina verlas en un mes con la acción minorada por el reparto del dividendo (por ahora, las veo para entradas a cortito).




That's right, no hay que olvidar que el dividendo se descuenta del precio.

Telefónica se está dedicando a algo muy peligroso. Es una máquina de generar caja porque están limitando bestialmente las inversiones y cobrar "al mes". Su pecado en términos financieros es que están dedicando la caja a pagar dividendos y no a pagar la deuda que es enorme.

Por cierto, es muy fácil generar caja cuando se compran empresas Telcos (cobrán rápido mes a mes) y el coste de la compra a deuda a largo plazo y a refinanciarla contínuamente.

Hace ya años que no escucho una sola noticia que me haga pensar que Telefónica tiene futuro porque va a hacer X. Se están dedicando exclusivamente a ordeñar la vaca y comprarse explotaciones de vacas en Latam. Con eso ganan tiempo exclusivamente pero el futuro cuando no se cambia el modelo de negocio se puede ver claramente en BT, DT, TI ...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo ando tó nervioso en pillar 1/6 de mi cartera a largo plazo. Me estoy conteniendo a duras penas y de momento gana la cabeza al corazón.
> 
> Son matildes que en los próximos 2 años dan (0,53+0,30, 0,65, 0,65 y 0,65). Cuando las pille las puedo mantener bastantes años.
> 
> De momento a la espera y mirando el SP que por huevos tiene que corregir el último tramo alcista.



El dividendo del día 7 de mayo es muy goloso, la verdad.


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> hola, Sr pollastre y Cia , tengo un problemilla, estoy haciendo un programilla en C++ y no sé como sacar datos de páginas web ni que liberias utilizar que es lo más facil utilizar socket (estoy un poco pez), libcurl (nunca la utilize)...........
> 
> podría alguna alma caritativa hacer un ejemplillo, podría enviarle una botella de ginebra :Baile:



El c++ lo tengo oxidadisimo, pero yo no tiraria directamente a sockets. ¿En que entorno estas?, ¿unix/linux?, por lo de libcurl lo digo.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoyga, eso ya lo he dicho hace unas semanas ::



Esta acción ya es otra cosa. Está super endeudada y eso es una oportunidad muy buena porque en la medida en la que se consiga pagar la deuda .... se pasa valor hacia el equity.

Genera mucha caja porque cobra al mes (pasará a hacerlo cada dos meses) y pagan a los días que les sale de los cojones. Lo sé bien.

Está sujeto a precios regulados y todo pinta de cara a ellos porque el gobierno está subiendo fuertemente los costes de generación.

Cada vez más, el futuro energético es más importante para el progreso y lo verde vende de cara al tema de la sostenibilidad.

Y quizá lo más importante es que en algún momento se vislumbrará un periodo de fuerte inflación y este tipo de valores son idoneos para ello.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta acción ya es otra cosa. Está super endeudada y eso es una oportunidad muy buena porque en la medida en la que se consiga pagar la deuda .... se pasa valor hacia el equity.
> 
> Genera mucha caja porque cobra al mes (pasará a hacerlo cada dos meses) y pagan a los días que les sale de los cojones. Lo sé bien.
> 
> ...



Exacto. Las compañías de energía tienen un futuro expléndido a partir del valle de este ciclo primario bajista.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

GoT ep2 está :baba:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (5 Abr 2012)

Menuda semana para el olvido. Qué asco de país, sin futuro para casi nadie.


----------



## sarkweber (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoyga, eso ya lo he dicho hace unas semanas ::



Perdona bertok no te había leído. 
Veo al tito Floren con sudores frios. ::::


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

sarkweber dijo:


> Perdona bertok no te había leído.
> Veo al tito Floren con sudores frios. ::::



Tito Floren está muy jodido. Mucho, mucho.

La osadía energética le va a salir bastante cara.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sé y no entraré viendo el MACD como lo tiene, salvo que me vuelva loco 8:
> 
> Pero terminará cayendo en mi cartera, seguro.
> 
> ...



Bueno, momento de entrar puede ser ahora para vender 4-5 días antes del dividendo (yo creo que a los 12,6 podemos volver en un par de semanas). Lo que ocurre es que hasta noviembre, hay un largo camino con 2 meses fatídicos para el país (julio y octubre) y a ver cómo se pone por entonces. Yo sigo esperando los 10,2 +- (sé que el objetivo son 9,8 en principio, pero les voy a dejar la holgura de rigor).


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> That's right, no hay que olvidar que el dividendo se descuenta del precio.
> 
> Telefónica se está dedicando a algo muy peligroso. Es una máquina de generar caja porque están limitando bestialmente las inversiones y cobrar "al mes". Su pecado en términos financieros es que están dedicando la caja a pagar dividendos y no a pagar la deuda que es enorme.
> 
> ...



La unica cosa en ese plan que he oido es esto:

Mozilla, Telefonica announce Boot to Gecko partnership


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, momento de entrar puede ser ahora para vender 4-5 días antes del dividendo (yo creo que a los 12,6 podemos volver en un par de semanas). Lo que ocurre es que hasta noviembre, hay un largo camino con 2 meses fatídicos para el país (julio y octubre) y a ver cómo se pone por entonces. Yo sigo esperando los 10,2 +- (sé que el objetivo son 9,8 en principio, pero les voy a dejar la holgura de rigor).



No me vale para unos días. Ese tipo de leuros los saco en scalping que no se me da mal.

Estoy buscando para bastantes años vista. Por ello prefiero esperar.

Un precio en 10,XX y teniendo en cuenta los dividendos de los próximos 2 años, es muy buen precio.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

bueno, quedan unos minutos para saber si acertamos o no (los que arriesgamos esta mañana).


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Ma-til-des hay que comprar ma-til-des. Y a-le-ma-nas.


----------



## davinci (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, momento de entrar puede ser ahora para vender 4-5 días antes del dividendo (yo creo que a los 12,6 podemos volver en un par de semanas).



¿Sabéis cuánto baja el precio después de un dividendo?


----------



## patilltoes (5 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Sabéis cuánto baja el precio después de un dividendo?



La misma cantidad del dividendo bruto. Al inicio de sesion.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 Abr 2012)

¿El bajar nunca va a acabar?
Como broma ya está bien...


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2012)

El 7500 se lo van a fokar hoy.

Hehehe piece of shit el ibex.


----------



## sarkweber (5 Abr 2012)

Las Ibertrolas a 3,9380 ::


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2012)

Iberpolla va camino de los 3,50 de Votin basados en análisis testicular


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿El bajar nunca va a acabar?
> Como broma ya está bien...



Es el mes de pandoro, recuérdelo bien.

Este mes nos va a poner de todas las posturas, pero a ver cuando nos toca a nosotros detrás ::


----------



## sarkweber (5 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> El 7500 se lo van a fokar hoy.



Eso parece amigo. ienso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Para el amigo FranR, haremos causa.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es el mes de pandoro, recuérdelo bien.
> 
> Este mes nos va a poner de todas las posturas, pero a ver cuando nos toca a nosotros detrás ::



Sí, pero de momento pandoro solo va a por los largos. 

Digo yo que como buen macho alfa que se hace a pelo y a pluma, en algún momento del mes irá a por los cortos.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2012)

Que cierren ya el mercado!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (5 Abr 2012)

Que le dice su maquinita para Expaña? cuando nos intervengan se pasara al dax? total usted ejpecula con la bolsa de su pais soberano no?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que les hicieron el trabajo por la mañana y ahora toca retirada


----------



## Xof Dub (5 Abr 2012)

Dentro de BME a 18,30. Ahora a olvidarse un par de añitos 

Por cierto, efectivamente GoT E02S02 ya se ha filtrado a la red. Mejor que el primero para mi gusto, pero me chocan mucho algunos personajes nuevos
Para añadir algo de picante... el 5º libro es malo malo malo...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

de verdad, si hoy cerramos por encima de los 7620, el martes nos vamos a por 7700 como angelitos, pero hay que cerrar por ahí.


----------



## AssGaper (5 Abr 2012)

Patadon al SP, venga empieza ahora la fiesta.


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2012)

Vamos a cerrar en 74xx.


----------



## J-Z (5 Abr 2012)

Puto churribex siempre al revés de lo que uno quiere :: se dará la vuelta y todo el hijo de puta.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Venga, que está entrando canal (7615-7541). Lo dicho, si visita los 7620, para arriba, pero hay que visitarlos


----------



## 5megas (5 Abr 2012)

yo fui uno de aquellos imbersoreh de los de las renovables en tiempos buenos que no se puso stop y cuando me quise dar cuenta tuve que mal-venderlas y les perdi toda la pasta , desde entonces solo compre bbva y timidamente he ido vendiendo... en la actualidad no tengo nada.... habia pensado comprar algo de Apple , pero leyendo dicen que sera la proxima burbuja... otros dicen que hasta 2014 seguira creciendo.... alguien tiene ??? creeis que aun merece la pena meterse?? es buena accion para meterse corto? pegara petardazo de la noche a la mañana?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Por lo de pronto, salgo a ver por donde lo rompe (ya saqué lo que quería)


----------



## sr.anus (5 Abr 2012)

yo siempre al reves, me pongo en corto cuando tira pá riba y ayer vendi los cortos antes de hundirse en la miseria. Soy un lince::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> yo fui uno de aquellos imbersoreh de los de las renovables en tiempos buenos que no se puso stop y cuando me quise dar cuenta tuve que mal-venderlas y les perdi toda la pasta , desde entonces solo compre bbva y timidamente he ido vendiendo... en la actualidad no tengo nada.... habia pensado comprar algo de Apple , pero leyendo dicen que sera la proxima burbuja... otros dicen que hasta 2014 seguira creciendo.... alguien tiene ??? creeis que aun merece la pena meterse?? es buena accion para meterse corto? pegara petardazo de la noche a la mañana?



Yo tuve, cuando oí que empezaban a repartir dividendo me salí. De todas formas, "dicen" que llegará a los 1000 $ los fundamentales que trabajan en "banca privada".


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo siempre al reves, me pongo en corto cuando tira pá riba y ayer vendi los cortos antes de hundirse en la miseria. Soy un lince::



Si me lo permite, de dónde viene su alias?.


----------



## 5megas (5 Abr 2012)

que trader me recomendais que no cobren comisiones exageradas y me permita trabajar desde casa???


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> yo fui uno de aquellos imbersoreh de los de las renovables en tiempos buenos que no se puso stop y cuando me quise dar cuenta tuve que mal-venderlas y les perdi toda la pasta , desde entonces solo compre bbva y timidamente he ido vendiendo... en la actualidad no tengo nada.... habia pensado comprar algo de Apple , pero leyendo dicen que sera la proxima burbuja... otros dicen que hasta 2014 seguira creciendo.... alguien tiene ??? creeis que aun merece la pena meterse?? es buena accion para meterse corto? pegara petardazo de la noche a la mañana?



El éxito en bolsa está en comprar abajo y vender arriba.

Apple está arriba, usted mismo.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El éxito en bolsa está en comprar abajo y vender arriba.
> 
> Apple está arriba, usted mismo.



Y la opción de comprar bajo y dedicarse a cobrar dividendos pasando mucho de las volatilidades. ¿Cómo la ve?
¿puede funcionar?


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

SP: Está bastante claro.


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Sí, pero de momento pandoro solo va a por los largos.
> 
> Digo yo que como buen macho alfa que se hace a pelo y a pluma, en algún momento del mes irá a por los cortos.



Pandoro siempre ataca a los largos...pepón es el enemigo de los cortos.

La nomenclatura es clave en el hilo...


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Que le dice su maquinita para Expaña? cuando nos intervengan se pasara al dax? total usted ejpecula con la bolsa de su pais soberano no?



No se crea cuando los teutones se ponen a tiro, ahí que vamos a por ellos.

También he dado niveles para este trimestre pasada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Y la opción de comprar bajo y dedicarse a cobrar dividendos pasando mucho de las volatilidades. ¿Cómo la ve?
> ¿puede funcionar?



Mientras un empresa no genere riqueza, el dividendo se va a ir descontando año tras año del precio. O como algunas empresas están haciendo, ampliando capital para pagar el dividendo. 

Como dice el sr. Bertok, estamos cerca de poder configurar una muy buena cartera a LP. PAciencia.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

tocatejistaextremo dijo:


> Y la opción de comprar bajo y dedicarse a cobrar dividendos pasando mucho de las volatilidades. ¿Cómo la ve?
> ¿puede funcionar?



Ese es muy buen negocio pero no exento de dificultad porque hay que determinar i) cuando está bajo o si por el contrario está alto para como va a estar a un año vista y ii) por qué está bajo (no vaya a ser porque en algún momento va a liquidarse).

Ya si además coincide que está bajo (por lo que se vislumbran plusvalías por revalorización) confluyen unos dividendos del 12% sería un chollo.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> El SP abrirá con GAP a la baja. La clave estará en si los yankies abren por encima o por debajo de los mínimos de ayer...
> 
> Cerró en 1398, con minimos en 1394. Ahora mismo: 1392.



Serán cabrones... abrieron en el limite 1393... pero bien, rebote...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pandoro siempre ataca a los largos...pepón es el enemigo de los cortos.
> 
> La nomenclatura es clave en el hilo...



¿Como pretenden ganar dinero si al abrir la puerta de casa y ver a un extraño no saben como proceder? :: 

Como usted dice, la nomenclatura es la clave!


----------



## sr.anus (5 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si me lo permite, de dónde viene su alias?.



Anu era el nombre de un dios en la mitología mesopotámica y mitología sumeria, descrito como el «dios del cielo».

pero se me escapo la s, y tendre que arrastrar este nick el resto de mis dias en el foro.:bla:

Tendre que empezar a leer sobre fibos y esas cosas, por ahora no me esta saliendo muy caro el curso de aprendizaje en bolsa. Compenso con otras operaciones:cook:


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

SP en horas pudiera estar sugiriendo los 1410 antes de bajar con fuerza.
No tiene por qué cumplirse pero esa es la simetría de techo en timeframe de horas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se aprende más con los maestros Claca, LCASC y ANHQV que con los libros, se lo digo yo. Usted lea, no le digo que no, pero cuando esta gente cuelgue sus gráficos, intente comprender porque llegan a esas conclusiones. Y luego claro, compruebe si el precio llega donde se supone que debe llegar.


edit: para decir que luego están esos otros malditos con sus máquinas. Pero eso es otro nivel-maribel, a los que agradezco también ya que alguna vez han hecho ganar dinero. Ah, y advertencia a los que leen en la sombra, no hagan niputocaso que somos bots de calopez ::


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP en horas pudiera estar sugiriendo los 1410 antes de bajar con fuerza.
> No tiene por qué cumplirse pero esa es la simetría de techo en timeframe de horas.



El techo del SP parece un SHS de varias semanas y el MACD está cruzado a la baja en sus medias.

Está muy interesante y el optimismo en los US es extremo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El techo del SP parece un SHS de varias semanas y el MACD está cruzado a la baja en sus medias.
> 
> Está muy interesante y el optimismo en los US es extremo.



joder, sr Bertok, había leido un VHS......


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

Sacamos a Pepón....objetivo el verde.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joder, sr Bertok, había leido un VHS......



Disculpas, HCH ::


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Sacamos a Pepón....objetivo el verde.



El SP se la está jugando ahora en un nivel importante: 1396 para el intradiario.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Disculpas, HCH ::



No, si al reelerlo lo he entendido....:uoch:ç


edit:banderin ibexiano? (1mins)

DING-DONG


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se aprende más con los maestros Claca, LCASC y ANHQV que con los libros, se lo digo yo. Usted lea, no le digo que no, pero cuando esta gente cuelgue sus gráficos, intente comprender porque llegan a esas conclusiones. Y luego claro, compruebe si el precio llega donde se supone que debe llegar.
> 
> 
> edit: para decir que luego están esos otros malditos con sus máquinas. Pero eso es otro nivel-maribel, a los que agradezco también ya que alguna vez han hecho ganar dinero. Ah, y advertencia a los que leen en la sombra, no hagan niputocaso que somos bots de calopez ::



Gracias hombre, pero tb contigo (vaya gráficos!!), Janus, bertok, FranR, pollastre etc etc


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Abr 2012)

Bueno Sr. FranR, le acompaño en la subida, mi objetivo 30 pipos en el ibex y cierro hasta el lunes, que tengo que preparar unos libros para un cliente que quiere una hipoteca(para que pagan a un asesor si luego no me hacen caso??)


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP se la está jugando ahora en un nivel importante: 1396 para el intradiario.



Otra vez estamos sobre los 1396.

A ver si va haber susto !!!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Pandoro siempre ataca a los largos...pepón es el enemigo de los cortos.
> 
> La nomenclatura es clave en el hilo...



Pensaba que pandoro era el negro que procedia a dejarte el trasero bien mandrileado cada vez que la cagabas. Con independencia de que estuvieras corto o largo.

Suerte que hoy, aunque me he puesto largo, he podido salir indemne (hace 1 momento, porque hace un par de horas tenía pinta de visitarme).


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Otra vez estamos sobre los 1396.
> 
> A ver si va haber susto !!!



Apuesto a que sí.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Apuesto a que sí.



Mmm... el patrón parece triángulo (o amago) descendente, patadita pa'rriba... o visto de otro modo, sucesivos expansivos desde mínimos... en todo caso, yo creo que intentará máximos de ayer.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... el patrón parece triángulo (o amago) descendente, patadita pa'rriba...



Tienes razón, lo acaban de mover arriba. Los 1396 quedan pendientes por ahora.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... el patrón parece triángulo (o amago) descendente, patadita pa'rriba... o visto de otro modo, sucesivos expansivos desde mínimos... en todo caso, yo creo que intentará máximos de ayer.



No olvides el gráfico que he puesto antes del SP ::

Que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## nombre (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> SP: Está bastante claro.





Que tal simple corrección tal que asi









PD: lo justo para que Ejpain se despeñe y ellos seguir de rositas :


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Pensaba que pandoro era el negro que procedia a dejarte el trasero bien mandrileado cada vez que la cagabas. Con independencia de que estuvieras corto o largo.
> 
> Suerte que hoy, aunque me he puesto largo, he podido salir indemne (hace 1 momento, porque hace un par de horas tenía pinta de visitarme).



Tiene razón....

Sr. Mulder rogamos que en su diccionario deje claras las acepciones de: Pandoro, Pepón, Mandrilada, ojetear....etc. Para que no tengamos dudas.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Que tal simple corrección tal que asi



escaso para tanto tramo al alza ......

Me andaría con cuidado con los usanos, hay muchísimas plusvis pendientes de pasar a la cuenta.


----------



## nombre (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> escaso para tanto tramo al alza ......
> 
> Me andaría con cuidado con los usanos, hay muchísimas plusvis pendientes de pasar a la cuenta.





Lo digo porque tampoco es que vengamos de un tramo muy normal, lo digo mas que nada por lo de usar los ojos, me tiene demasiado escamado pandoro ::


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2012)

ojito, q cuando todo el mundo ve una cosa a los leones les encanta q "ocurra" la contraria.....


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Lo digo porque tampoco es que vengamos de un tramo muy normal, lo digo mas que nada por lo de usar los ojos, me tiene demasiado escamado pandoro ::



Con tranquilidad, que dibuje la pauta de precios con calma.

Más carne que entrará en la trituradora ::


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

He cerrado dos largos con 6p. probablemente me he precipitado. pero entiendan que para mi ir largo.. es antinatural.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Abr 2012)

Grande Fran


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ojito, q cuando todo el mundo ve una cosa a los leones les encanta q "ocurra" la contraria.....



Efectivamente, es una posibilidad "probable". Pero el chulibex sigue abajo del tó :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Tiene razón....
> 
> Sr. Mulder rogamos que en su diccionario deje claras las acepciones de: Pandoro, Pepón, Mandrilada, ojetear....etc. Para que no tengamos dudas.



También habría que considerar a pandoro cuando cierras una posición en ganancias pero te bajas unos minutos antes de tiempo. Seré memo .


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> También habría que considerar a pandoro cuando cierras una posición en ganancias pero te bajas unos minutos antes de tiempo. Seré memo .



eehhh, el último leuro que lo gane otro.

Es importante, más jode no haber hecho plusvis y terminar palmando.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> También habría que considerar a pandoro cuando cierras una posición en ganancias pero te bajas unos minutos antes de tiempo. Seré memo .



Por eso no se sulfure, cualquier cierre en verde es un buen cierre.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Estimado Arminio... debe estar usted empezando... pero créanos, da mucha más rabia perder una operación por haber tratado de aguantar hasta el techo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> eehhh, el último leuro que lo gane otro.
> 
> Es importante, más jode no haber hecho plusvis y terminar palmando.



Para variar, tiene usted razón. Y de hecho, TEF ya está donde la vendí.

Por cierto, he ampliado antes su gráfico del SP y sale un mensaje diciendome que si necesito un portatil o que si tengo gripe. Gracias por su interés .


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ojito, q cuando todo el mundo ve una cosa a los leones les encanta q "ocurra" la contraria.....



eso mismo estaba pensando.. 8:


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2012)

sera hoy una señal de vuelta o es como lo del 2 de abril????? q suspense.......

para mi (gacela vulgaris) seria mas logico ponerse largo hoy..... pero no hay huevos


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Bueno, desde 7541 ha hecho 2 estructuras de 75 ptos, con ajuste fibo en 7581 y de ahí a 7556. la próxima hora debería de corregir, para luego alcanzar el objetivo de ruptura del rango del canal a 7690-7700.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sera hoy una señal de vuelta o es como lo del 2 de abril????? q suspense.......
> 
> para mi (gacela vulgaris) seria mas logico ponerse largo hoy..... pero no hay huevos



en este rebote, más dificil que entrar va a ser salirse a tiempo ....


----------



## pipoapipo (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> en este rebote, más dificil que entrar va a ser salirse a tiempo ....



la cosa es no dejar mucho pelo en la gatera, usted ya me entiende  

:XX:


----------



## nombre (5 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sera hoy una señal de vuelta o es como lo del 2 de abril????? q suspense.......
> 
> para mi (gacela vulgaris) seria mas logico ponerse largo hoy..... pero no hay huevos




Entre 1390 y 1420 lateralillo para robar manzanitas, ya se verá por donde rompen :cook:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Abr 2012)

no se empecinen, simplemente fluyan con el precio, sino uno puede acabar asi..


















ahora a disfrutar del largo fin de semana!


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BME:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Otra que ya ha cumplido (¿están o no están los valores más descifrables que el IBEX?)







Fijaos como hubo ese pull, que llegó hasta los 20,40, pero el movimiento de fondo era el mismo. Un giro lento, para un valor lento como BME, sigue siendo un giro.


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> sera hoy una señal de vuelta o es como lo del 2 de abril????? q suspense.......
> 
> para mi (gacela vulgaris) seria mas logico ponerse largo hoy..... pero no hay huevos



Mi calendario me dice que la semana que viene deberia ser de recompra leonina


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Abr 2012)

que final ............ equal


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi calendario me dice que la semana que viene deberia ser de recompra leonina



No se,a mi el mio me dice que se va a ir a la mierda ,junto con acs y gamesa
ibe a 3,5 ,acs a 16 y gamesa a 2 o 1.8
Mientras los san y bbva siguen su curso a los 5 euros donde haran una pausa.


----------



## R3v3nANT (5 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que final ............ equal



Villarato clarísimo!!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

los que cumplieron objetivo ayer: BBVA, Repsol, Gamesa, FCC, incluso Arcelor (vaya cagadilla que hice) hoy subieron entre minima y moderadamente. Los que han cumplido hoy, principalmente telefónica, Santander y Acciona (que está, en mínimos de soporte de muchos años por cierto) deberían de empezar a rebotar para la semana.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, desde 7541 ha hecho 2 estructuras de 75 ptos, con ajuste fibo en 7581 y de ahí a 7556. la próxima hora debería de corregir, para luego alcanzar el objetivo de ruptura del rango del canal a 7690-7700.



diras el martes 
y hasta donde la corrección?

si la proyeccion del doble suelo se cumple 7545-7615 su objetivo deberia ser de más o menos 7690


----------



## ponzi (5 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No se,a mi el mio me dice que se va a ir a la mierda ,junto con acs y gamesa
> ibe a 3,5 ,acs a 16 y gamesa a 2 o 1.8
> Mientras los san y bbva siguen su curso a los 5 euros donde haran una pausa.



No son calendarios enfrentados simplemente pueden tener diferente variable temporal.Una recompra de cortos dura muy poco (entre 1 dia y una semana) si esta recompra es seguida por una renovacion de contratos tarde o temprano volveran a la carga. Por cierto que alegria al fin llueve un poco, esperemos que se llenen los embalses para sacar rendimiento a las centrales hidroelectricas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> dias el martes
> y hasta donde la corrección?



en principio, debería sondear no más del 50% de la sombra de la vela de hoy (eso suele decir la teoria y eso me marca en velas horarias los indicadores rápidos como CCI que están bajando de sobrecompra. Haz la prueba. para luego subir). A ver, hoy la vela famosilla coincide con casi todos los indicadores muy sobrevendidos en rango diario, yo estoy dentro si es lo que quieres saber tras romper esos 7620 que cité atrás (bueno, estaba desde la mañana en los 5575 como intentona personal, pero salí cuando entró en los 5610 a ver por donde rompía el canal). De todas formas, tenemos 3 días para ir divagando, ya lo veremos hoy por la noche en algún caso.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (5 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Villarato clarísimo!!!



cuidado no acabe mal de la cabeza como el Llourinho y el resto de fanboyz.

hay mucho que aprender de mou acerca de psico-trading, ya saben, la culpa nunca es de el.. el nunca se equivoca.. 

aprendan a perder dinero, y estaran listos para ganarse un jornal con buen MoneyManagement y una moneda como indicador.

lo que he aprendido en este hilo.. (gracias maestro Jedi) :o


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







Sigue débil. Lo interesante del caso que es tuvimos una situación muy parecida a la de noviembre, con una formación que invitaba a romper al alza para acabar saliendo por abajo. Fallo alcista que se dio en el SAN, el cual había confirmado el giro a corto plazo y me llevó a comentar esta posibilidad que debería haber arrastrado al alza al IBEX.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-41.html#post6091558

Como resulta obvio salió rana, generando una peligrosa estructura bajista de corto plazo que mientras siguiera vigente nos llevaba a los mínimos de septiembre (con un objetivo final mucho más abajo):



Claca dijo:


> IBEX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El objetivo se mantiene. Por la verticalidad de la misma lo más probable es que termine rompiéndola -yo sin duda es lo que espero-, pero hay que tener en cuenta que sólo evitando entrar mientras respeta esa sencilla directriz bajista nos ha protegido del descuelgue, y debería seguir haciéndolo. Por ahora no hay un suelo claro, pues la caída es muy violenta y debería costar algo más que un débil doble suelo en minutajes cortos poder emprender un rebote.

No obstante, durante esta sesión se han visto indicios positivos de cara a lograrlo, principalmente mucha guerra en aquellos valores que van alcanzando soportes, pero hay que ser pacientes todavía.


----------



## VOTIN (5 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No son calendarios enfrentados simplemente pueden tener diferente variable temporal.Una recompra de cortos dura muy poco (entre 1 dia y una semana) si esta recompra es seguida por una renovacion de contratos tarde o temprano volveran a la carga. Por cierto que alegria al fin llueve un poco, esperemos que se llenen los embalses para sacar rendimiento a las centrales hidroelectricas.



A mi la aventura con ibe me costo 120 euros y con ACS 880
no pienso dejar a estas hijas de p. escapar tan airosamente sin que me devuelvan la pasta

Las estare acechando con mi aliento en su nuca y me vengare
A la primera la recogere del estercolero del 3,5 para sacarle los 120 euros que me deben y a la segunda todavia no le he puesto objetivo de entrada pero se lo buscare.


----------



## vmmp29 (5 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> en principio, debería sondear no más del 50% de la sombra de la vela de hoy (eso suele decir la teoria y eso me marca en velas horarias los indicadores rápidos como CCI que están bajando de sobrecompra. Haz la prueba. para luego subir). A ver, hoy la vela famosilla coincide con casi todos los indicadores muy sobrevendidos en rango diario, yo estoy dentro si es lo que quieres saber tras romper esos 7620 que cité atrás (bueno, estaba desde la mañana en los 5575 como intentona personal, pero salí cuando entró en los 5610 a ver por donde rompía el canal). De todas formas, tenemos 3 días para ir divagando, ya lo veremos hoy por la noche en algún caso.



gracias, has sido muy rapido me has pillado modificando el mensaje::


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Diría que hemos invettido el patrón en el SP. introducimos un HCH en velas de 5 min. que estaría resolviendo la clavicular del segundo hombro...

Edito: los yankies parece que han sido de procesión. o eso, o están a la siesta... en todo caso, parece que hemos hecho una falsa rotura por abajo de ese triángulo descendente.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

el petroleo ha anticipado el rebote... yo no entro. esto está muerto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

De acuerdo con el jefe de la orden. Creo que esto no ha terminado.
Tres estructuras indican mayores caidas hasta el entorno de los 7300. A ser:


Objetivo HCH.
Objetivo ruptura canal por abajo.
Objetivo 3er impulso bajista.







edit: Si no ando desencaminatdo, esa vela tiene connotaciones alcistas. El escenario que me planteo es pullback hasta la base del canal (antes soporte, ahora resistencia) para caer y cumplir los objetivos pendientes.


----------



## The Hellion (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De acuerdo con el jefe de la orden. Creo que esto no ha terminado.
> Tres estructuras indican mayores caidas hasta el entorno de los 7300. A ser:
> 
> 
> ...



Por fin identifico una figura. Eso es Keops, Kefren y Micerinos.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Me siento incapaz de determinar qué hacer y eso lo siento en que apenas invierto fuera de scalping e intradía.

El SP no termina de perder los 1390 (mas menos dos pipos). Le cuesta una barbaridad bajar y sin embargo sube 8 pipos como si nada. Si bien es cierto que está más abajo que hace unos días. Este comportamiento indica que las tremendas plusvalías no queman las manos pero también es cierto que pudieran estar distribuyendo poco a poco para buscar un movimiento de cierta amplitud y duración.
Como siempre, esto se resolverá con un velón en timeframe horario, sea rojo o verde.

De momento, ni siquiera ha perdido (aunque sí amenazado) la directriz alcista acelerada.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De acuerdo con el jefe de la orden. Creo que esto no ha terminado.
> Tres estructuras indican mayores caidas hasta el entorno de los 7300. A ser:
> 
> 
> ...



Yo veo los 74XX que deberían ser reflejo de mayor debilidad en el SP que es algo que está por ver.

De todas formas, las HCH suelen fallar bastante y más cuando no han venido precedidas de un amplio movimiento anterior (alcista en este caso). Como figura de techo, no tiene sentido aplicarlas en movimientos intermedios que no sean reflejo de movimiento amplios anteriores.


----------



## Adriangtir (5 Abr 2012)

Pirata es usted la gacela avanzada.

Muy buen gráfico y muy visible todo.

A parte (y que no me lea) mucho más bonitos y coloridos que los de pollastre ::


----------



## Claca (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> De acuerdo con el jefe de la orden. Creo que esto no ha terminado.
> Tres estructuras indican mayores caidas hasta el entorno de los 7300. A ser:
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen gráfico, ese tercero de nota :Aplauso:

Eso sí, el HCH, yo tampoco lo veo como tal, sino como un doble techo y respecto al canal, yo te sugeriría que sólo consideres su rotura como objetivo si tienen tres toques por lado, en cuyo caso adquieren muchísima fiabilidad, de las que más (si repasas la proyección bajista que di para BME, es probable que casualmente coincida con el canal que perdió :fiufiu.

En mi opinión, esos 7.300 tienen muchas papeletas de anularse -de momento, que la visita está pendiente desde agosto de 2011-, pero como muy bien señalas por ahora el precio nos manda allí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

Lo queuno no aprenda aqui..... 


@ Janus...5.78$ y bajando nuestras amigas las patriotas. Lo malo es que como le de por petar al SP, nos las mandan por debajo de 5$. Que tampoco pasaría ná hoyga!


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Vamos a ver: ¿quien ha estornudado y le ha metido un cabezado al teclado? ¿ein?


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Tienes razón, lo acaban de mover arriba. Los 1396 quedan pendientes por ahora.



Tenían que caer por cojones ....

A ver cómo cierran los usanos.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Para que vean cómo andan con las barridas. *Hercules Offshore (HERO)* rompió claramente hacia abajo tras estar unos días mamoneando tras romper por abajo un amplio canal alcista en timeframe diario. Minutos después del desplome de la apertura, le han metido un subidon de un 6 y pico por ciento hasta tocar milimétricamente la línea de soporte del canal perdido. Es probable que siga hacia abajo pero esa barrida (de esa magnitud) tiene que haber barrido cortos a tituplen.

Por otro lado, *Apple *sigue intratable y claramente sigue alcista si bien la altura que lleva y sobre todo la revalorización desde la última publicación de resultados en enero. Tiene mucho riesgo meterse sin stop porque llegará algún día una corrección de 100 dolares que para nada invalidará la abrumadora tendencia alcista del valor.

*Basic Energy Services* está claramente bajista y buena para las posiciones cortas. Ahora está enfrentando un amplio nivel de soporte pero viene de máximos decreciente. Si pierde la zona de soporte se puede ir fácilmente por debajo de los 14 dolares.

*Starbucks *como hemos dicho muchas veces, sigue aplastantemente alcista. Ni siquiera tiene barridas de posiciones. Es subir y subir.

*Ivanhoe Energy* está cada vez más alcista, ahora corrigiendo la subida anterior. La lástima, como hemos dicho anteriormente, es que no menea volumen para entrar con posiciones decentes.

*Tesla*, a pesar del susto de ayer .... sigue alcista si bien conviene esperar unos días a ver si le meten otro velote rojo.

*AIG*: En 29 se posteó que se la veía alcista y enfrentan máximos anteriores. Ya anda por 33. Es una especie a BoA, descocada hacia arriba.

*Barclays*: Ha dado un 15% avisado desde máximos (que coinciden con una resistencia de aupa). Ahora ya se llega tarde y la probabilidad de comerse un rebote alcista, para los cortos, es amplia. Además, la vela de hoy pudiera se la antesala a una cierta recuperación.

*Patriot Coal Corporation*: Sigue siendo pasto claro de las posiciones cortas y con la mirada hacia los 5 dolares. Está guiada claramente por una directriz bajista que arrancó el 8/9 del 2011.

*James River*: Del estilo a Patriot pero si cabe más volátil porque amplifica los movimientos de PCX.

*Coeur d'Alene*: Buscando la parte de abajo de un amplio lateral. Ya está casi en la línea de soporte y es un valor muy ligado a cómo se comporta la plata que de momento sigue bajista pero con síntomas de desaceleración (que no quiere decir que vaya a subir).

*Hecla Mining*: Da gusto ver el chart en timeframe diario. Sigue guiada aplastantemente por una directriz bajista de largo plazo.

*Yandex*: Sigue alcista (ahora corrigiendo un spike de hace unos días). Ha dado un 2X% a quienes lo hayan seguido en el día a día.

*Solares*: En general siguen purgando y en particular First Solar sigue desplomándose. Ya está sobre los 20 dolares (hace dos meses estaba en 50%). Ojo a cuando rebote, al margen de los problemas que tienen con la tecnología que utilizan (parece que no soporta la operativa en lugares de altas temperaturas, lo cual es una putada en reposición de garantías y para atacar el mercado de India), porque cuando rebote lo hará en proporcionalidad a la bajada anterior. En general, el sector solar (de largo el de peor comportamiento en el Nasdaq en los últimos 12 meses) tiene que estar en el radar y sobre todo a la espera de que venga un par de sesiones de esas muy alcistas (15% de subida). Hay puede haber un buen momento de inversión .... siendo conscientes de que hay que utilizar cargadores pequeños y amplios stop losses.

*Unicredito*: Está sufriendo sobremanera el incremento de la prima de riesgo italiana. Se estarán acordando de la madre de los españoles como causante de sus males ... pero sigue bajista. A la banca aún no le ha llegado su momento ..... que no es otro que el que se producirá el día que de una vez solucionen el tema bancario en Europa. De momento no tiene pinta que los alemanes quieran hacerlo (a ellos les va de pm durante esta crisis). Es de suponer que vendrán nuevos episodios de crisis con las elecciones de Grecia (que en algún momento los griegos se van a pirar del euro es claro, eso o la horca para algunos), con los problemas de crecimiento en España (que van a cuestionar la capacidad de disminución del déficit) ..... con lo que la banca va a sufrir presumiblemente. Es el sueño dorado de ver a Santander a 4 pavos o por debajo.

*Alcatel*: A seguirla por que si supera los 1,8 euros .... podría comenzar una tendencia alcista provechosa. En caso contrario, será pasto de los cortos.

*Gamesa*: Hoy ha hecho un amago de rebote en el mínimo anterior (de muchos años, por cierto) pero hasta que no supere los 2,45 euros, no se verá nada ilusionante en el timeframe diario.

*Abengoa*: Muy bajista como algún ilustre del foro ha venido avisando. Ha bajado mucho y rápido por lo que puede tener un rebote de entidad (10%, hoy ha terminado lejos de los mínimos) ... que no dejará de ser una mera recuperación en la tendencia bajista aplastante del valor desde hace tiempo. Si se fija, en este valor y en otros con mucha deuda ..... están dando Pandoro y Cia.

*Iberdrola*: Muy bajista y claramente un sueño húmero hacia los 2,XY euros. Tiene pinta de que pudiera rebotar algo hacia arriba para sumar nuevas gacelas a las que hacer un tour por la zona de los 3,XY euros.

*Fomento de Construcciones y Contratas*: Ya es un valor que he seguido muchísimos años. Le veo que no es descartable que se vaya a buscar los 8 euros. Hoy ha cerrado con un martillo que le puede dar un euro más hacia arriba. Es uno de los que formarán parte de mi cartera de largo plazo .... pero como en los pisos, el precio lo pondré yo y si no quieren (o llegan) pues a por otro.

*ACS*: A precios de 2005 y con pinta de irse a precios del 2003. A Floren le puede pasar lo que le pasó a Nozaleda, Portillo y cia. No se arruinará pero verá como todo el mundo le da la espalda. El dinero es muy desleal y cuando Floren no sea buen compañero de viaje, se quedará en la cuneta. Además, su empecinamiento (porqueyolovalgo pensará) con Iberdrola le va a costar un buen disgusto. Le está suponiendo una minusvalía enorme que está haciendo mucho daño a la confianza de sus accionistas. Además, Iberdrola no tiene pinta de volver a los 12 euros que es donde empezó a acumular Floren. El tío se ha tirado varios años promediando a la baja. Qué artista ... y todo para no mandar nada. Ya veremos el careto que se le queda si algún día Iberdrola decide cancelar el dividendo para destinar la caja a pagar la enorme deuda que tienen.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

que cachondeo... bueno, yo creo que si nos fiamos del petroleo o de la plata, al SP debería quedarle un tirón al alza ya pero ya... aunque visto el mamoneo que nos traemos...


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> que cachondeo...



Mientras que no se de la vuelta los bancos usanos y Apple (e internet en general) no hay mucho que hacer. Es posible que hasta que no finalice el IPO de Facebook, no aflojen la presión compradora en las tecnológicas. De hecho, Linkedin está en 100 dolares y es jodido imaginarse que van a ganar el dinero necesario para justificar esa valoración a un PER menor de 20.

En fin, así están meneando el cotarro los usanos.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

Gracias Janus, pero me refería al movimiento que han hecho para calzar los 1396...


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Gracias Janus, pero me refería al movimiento que han hecho para calzar los 1396...



A eso me refería. Mientras que los valores en forma no aflojen, todo serán barridas y emboscadas. No te preocupes que perfectamente se pueden marcar un velón en horas de más 20 pipos o menos 20 pipos. No van a querer prisioneros.


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

Mi aventura de esta tarde es con *Berkshire Hathaway*, ahí estamos con entrada casi en mínimos esperando un rebote cuando se acerquen los últimos momentos de cotización.
Seguimos con el dax largo también...todo en el mismo saco.

A ver como escapamos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

janus dijo:


> *mientras que no se de la vuelta los bancos usanos *y apple (e internet en general) no hay mucho que hacer. Es posible que hasta que no finalice el ipo de facebook, no aflojen la presión compradora en las tecnológicas. De hecho, linkedin está en 100 dolares y es jodido imaginarse que van a ganar el dinero necesario para justificar esa valoración a un per menor de 20.
> 
> En fin, así están meneando el cotarro los usanos.



[YOUTUBE]9kHgL6RXc5w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi aventura de esta tarde es con *Berkshire Hathaway*, ahí estamos con entrada casi en mínimos esperando un rebote cuando se acerquen los últimos momentos de cotización.
> Seguimos con el dax largo también...todo en el mismo saco.
> 
> A ver como escapamos.



Amigo, apuesta usted entonces por un SP por encima de los 1400. Si es así, quienes estén en el ProShares VIX Short Term van a tener un buen arañazo porque ahora está amagando con una figura de vuelta en diario (se confirma en 40). Yo no termino de entrar largo ahí porque no es descartable que vayan a buscar el mínimo en 34 y formar una buena figura de vuelta.

No es mala apuesta si va con un stop ajustado y antibarridas. Viene una last hour usana de lo más interesante en semanas.

Edito: Hoy parece que el SP acaba en verde y por encima de 1402. Para dejar un arranque de semana condicionado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Mi aventura de esta tarde es con *Berkshire Hathaway*, ahí estamos con entrada casi en mínimos esperando un rebote cuando se acerquen los últimos momentos de cotización.
> Seguimos con el dax largo también...todo en el mismo saco.
> 
> A ver como escapamos.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

SP a 5 min. Triangulo descendente con vela de rotura abajo que da la amplitud de un triangulo ascendente consecutivo con techo en lo que antes era suelo... resultado ¿velón verde?


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

El SP está haciendo el movimiento previsto pero 







no está respondiendo tan bien como esperaba.


El Dax si replica, a ver como salimos de esta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El SP está haciendo el movimiento previsto pero
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mientras sea verde


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2012)

será en el último minuto...


----------



## Pepitoria (5 Abr 2012)

Una semanita más y los cortos van a empezar a pasarlo mal en usa

En españa es otra historia...


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2012)

Hace pocos días cerró también en 98 y se fué para arriba después en el overnight. Será igual?.
El Nasdaq ha cerrado fuerte.
En el último cuarto de hora, al DAX le están dando un pequeño correctivo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahi vá mi visión de
> [*GAS NATURAL*]
> 
> 
> ...



Se quedó en 12.14€ y...pabajo! Hoy ha tocado los 11.20€. He dividido el primer impulso en dos más pequeños habiéndose completado hoy el tercero. Para el caso creo que es lo mismo, es una caida muy vertical y el precio deberá caer algo más antes de empezar a frenar. Intuyo que caerá hasta los 10,8x para empezar a hacer una figura de giro. 

El precio dirá.
*[GASNATURAL]*


----------



## FranR (5 Abr 2012)

Sin pena ni gloria, buen fin de semana...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

He tratado de ver los 7541 como se han conseguido. Bueno, los 7740 los veía claro ayer, aunque caímos hasta los 7660 al final. Pero sí, había un doble techo claro en 7626-7628 espaciado en tiempo (se ve mejor en velas horarias en vez de diarias) que nos enviaba a donde hemos estado hoy. Hemos cumplido muchos objetivos bajista (varios dobles techos en Santander y Acciona, dobles estructuras en Repsol (aunque éste tiene una más profunda de mayor plazo) y Telefónica y otras al objetivo de dilatación de 3 estructuras bajistas como Abengoa y alguna más. Deberíamos dar un respiro pq además, al Dax y unos cuantos les queda aún camino cuesta arriba y eso no debería hundirnos. Yo espero un pull que nos lleve al menos al 38,2% de los + de 1000 ptos de bajada que llevamos (puede interpretarse como una subonda 3 en una C, por tanto falta un subonda 4 similar a la 2). Por otra parte, tanto la vela de hoy como los indicadores invitan a mirar hacia arriba.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Se quedó en 12.14€ y...pabajo! Hoy ha tocado los 11.20€. He dividido el primer impulso en dos más pequeños habiéndose completado hoy el tercero. Para el caso creo que es lo mismo, es una caida muy vertical y el precio deberá caer algo más antes de empezar a frenar. Intuyo que caerá hasta los 10,8x para empezar a hacer una figura de giro.
> 
> El precio dirá.
> *[GASNATURAL]*



Ese triángulo era muy claro (hasta lo dibujamos creo con ese objetivo hace tiempo), lástima que se me hubiese pasado por lo que hacían otras (el doble techo de acciona en 70 roto en los 61, las 2ª de repsol y telefónica, la de bbva, etc..joder, a veces pienso pq tengo la base de mi ahorro en renta fija, cuando casi casi no cubre ni la inflación (mi inflación personal no la oficial que no me dice nada, es decir, la que pago por la gasolina, agua caliente etc)


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2012)

Vaya cierre más pluff del SP.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

Sus habéis fijao en el volumen brrrrrrrrrrrutal del SAN??

*[SANTANDER]*







Mal asunto me parece....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (5 Abr 2012)

Hoy telefónica pudo haber activado el camino hacia los 9,8. Vemos como la sombra cae por debajo de los 11,85 (mínimo descontado dividendo). Es sombra, cierto y ahora debería tontear para arriba al igual que el ibex, pero a la primera muestra de cierre por debajo de los 11,80, a esperar en los 9,8..





Veo esa sombra (que dice muchísimo del futuro ibexiano creo yo) por debajo del precio descontado dividendo en soporte de 11,85 y ya no me siento tan bien con mis largos telefónicos de hoy...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2012)

Eso mismo estaba yo mirando ahora 
talacosadelicada eh?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso mismo estaba yo mirando ahora
> talacosadelicada eh?



Se puede decir que ha activado los 9,8 aunque sea con la sombra (y aunque el ibex no los ha activado al no caer de los 7505, se puede dar por hecho que nos vamos a los 6700-5700 o ...5300, depende en dónde empieces a dibujar la 3ª)..La única esperanza que hay en telefónica es el rebote en la directriz bajista última, el dividendo y los indicadores vendidos, pero el año va a hacerse muy largo (además, el volúmen bajista está siendo flipante en las grandes).


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Se puede decir que ha activado los 9,8 aunque sea con la sombra (y aunque el ibex no los ha activado al no caer de los 7505, se puede dar por hecho que nos vamos a los 6700-5700 o ...5300, depende en dónde empieces a dibujar la 3ª)..La única esperanza que hay en telefónica es el rebote en la directriz bajista última, el dividendo y los indicadores sobrecomprado, pero el año va a hacerse muy largo (además, el volúmen bajista está siendo flipante en las grandes).



Ahí estaremos :::fiufiu:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Sr MV dice que en TEF venden las gacelas...., en consecuencia, él se ha comprado Calls de TEF para el rebote.



sí, eso sería lo más lógico si vemos todo lo demás (objetivos cumplidos, indicadores, la vela incluida, etc), pero esa sombra de telefónica dice tantas (creo) cosas en cuanto al ibex, a iberdrola, a san, bbva etc.


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> He tratado de ver los 7541 como se han conseguido. Bueno, los 7740 los veía claro ayer, aunque caímos hasta los 7660 al final. Pero sí, había un doble techo claro en 7626-7628 espaciado en tiempo (se ve mejor en velas horarias en vez de diarias) que nos enviaba a donde hemos estado hoy. Hemos cumplido muchos objetivos bajista (varios dobles techos en Santander y Acciona, dobles estructuras en Repsol (aunque éste tiene una más profunda de mayor plazo) y Telefónica y otras al objetivo de dilatación de 3 estructuras bajistas como Abengoa y alguna más. Deberíamos dar un respiro pq además, al Dax y unos cuantos les queda aún camino cuesta arriba y eso no debería hundirnos. Yo espero un pull que nos lleve al menos al 38,2% de los + de 1000 ptos de bajada que llevamos (puede interpretarse como una subonda 3 en una C, por tanto falta un subonda 4 similar a la 2). Por otra parte, tanto la vela de hoy como los indicadores invitan a mirar hacia arriba.



según eso nos deberiamos de ir a 7870 más menos
correcto?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> según eso nos deberiamos de ir a 7870 más menos
> correcto?



no lo sé, debería si corrige al 38,2%. Entiendo que el objetivo de canal entre 7615-7545, nos debería enviar a 7680-7690 o 7700. Si no miro algo que he visto en telefónica, creo que deberiamos irnos por ahí o incluso probar la fuerte resistencia de 8070 (anterior soporte-fibo claro), pero ahora estoy influenciado por la sombra de la vela de hoy de telefónica y por un cruce del MACD en velas semanales en el ibex. No lo sé, no tengo ninguna señal técnica, unicamente, que los valores fuertes han tocado su objetivo bajista, y en el ibex: la vela, indicadores y los 1000 pipazos que vamos bajando y que invitan a un ajuste.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El Sr MV dice que en TEF venden las gacelas...., en consecuencia, él se ha comprado Calls de TEF para el rebote.



:: TEF compradas miercoles a ultima hora , vendidas jueves a primera hora , acto seguido cortos en ibex = plusvis en cantidad


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> A mi la aventura con ibe me costo 120 euros y con ACS 880
> no pienso dejar a estas hijas de p. escapar tan airosamente sin que me devuelvan la pasta
> 
> Las estare acechando con mi aliento en su nuca y me vengare
> A la primera la recogere del estercolero del 3,5 para sacarle los 120 euros que me deben y a la segunda todavia no le he puesto objetivo de entrada pero se lo buscare.



Ibe es un buen negocio principalmente porque es una empresa con cadencia financiaria como muy bien explico janus si no recuerdo mal.Del ibex hay 2 emp donde esa diferencia es descarada,cualquiera que haya sido proveedor lo sabra.La primera y mas salvaje es telefonica y la segunda iberdrola.Vamos hablando claro la diferencia temporal entre cobrar y pagar.Todo el mundo sabe la velocidad de cobro porque ya sea con estas o con sus competidores todos somos clientes (1mes).Respecto a tef cada departamento funciona de una manera pero a grandes rasgos es :1)sirve todos los pedidos asociados a un presupuesto (podemos estar hablando de 3 entregas)2) consigue el ok a la factura por el jefe del departamento asi como el numero de pedido3)refactura4)registra la factura en la pagina peruana de telefonica 5)espera el ok de peru 6)llegados a este punto pueden pasar 2 cosas q te den el ok y te paguen a 180 dias o que algo este mal, en este ultimo caso toca explicar a un peruano que es lo que has vendido a telefonica cuanto valen los euros y que te diga que esta mal (el cambio de franja horaria en este proceso hace mucho daño) cuando el peruano descubre quien se ha equivocado si el o el jefe del departamento de tef que no dio el numero correcto de pedido regresas otra vez al punto 2.De media podemos estar hablando que telefonica paga a 240 dias y cobra a 30 dias.Iberdrola paga a 90 y cobra a 30. No se a vosotros pero a mi me parece un chollo


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2012)

S&P cambia a 'negativa' la perspectiva del rating de Repsol-YPF


----------



## FranR (6 Abr 2012)

Lo siento vengo muy perjudicado... y la afrenta del cinturón de castidad no podía quedar impune..


TOMA BOQUERON SUPERA ESTA......::::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (6 Abr 2012)

Amigo Claca, y demas gurús del foro, os lanzo esta pregunta desinteresada :baba:.
Un "amigo" me ha dicho que ha comprado Arcelor ayer a 13,30.Hasta donde lo puede aguantar de forma razonable, suponiendo que ahora toque un pequeño rebote?

Y segunda cuestion. En este hilo se habla hace tiempo de visitas a los infiernos, de bajar a los cincomiles, etc. Es ahora la buena? 

Gracias por vuestras palabras. Tomo asiento.


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2012)

Sr. FranR... exactamente, ¿ qué bebió anoche ? :XX:

Vaya tela, la animación que se marca el andoba a las 6 de la mañana :XX:


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, ¿ andestán Uds. ? 

Hoy es un día perfecto para desarrollo y un poco de entrenamiento inofensivo (para el bolsillo, quiero decir) con backtesting a tiempo real.


----------



## muertoviviente (6 Abr 2012)

el ibex tiene una pinta malisima , los gringos segun sus indicadores no tendran mucho guano antes de rebotar , tal ves reboten en 1340


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿ andestán Uds. ?
> 
> Hoy es un día perfecto para desarrollo y un poco de entrenamiento inofensivo (para el bolsillo, quiero decir) con backtesting a tiempo real.



Yo _macabo levantá_ y me topo con un post a deshoras, ingenioso pero de calidad cuestionable, sugiriendo una supuesta apetencia mia por travelos brasileños primos de pandoro. 

Yo quería pasar el día estudiando, leyendo, quizás programar una cosila, y ahora, por obra y gracia etílica de Jueves Santo, me veo inmerso en una espiral de ideas en forma de gifs animados para calmar mi sed de venganza.

Buenos días y tal.

PS. Su niña no está rota, el DAX no anda plano, es que hoy está cerrado el mercado...


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2012)

Hombre, yo no quería decirlo, pero ya que lo ha dicho Ud.... lo cierto y verdad es que la calidad del gif es, digamoslo así, manifiestamente mejorable ::

De todas formas, le diré algo: un tipo que llega a las 06:00am a su keli, ciego como un piojo, se sienta delante del ordenador, se pone a hacer un gif animado y lo sube al foro, sólo puede inspirarme un palabra: _respect _ :

Por lo tanto, creo que no deberíamos tomar en consideración al Sr. FranR la calidad de su gif, sino centrarnos en el mensaje que quería transmitirnos, la esencia, ese _je ne se qua_, si Ud. me entiende :fiufiu:

Por cierto, ¿ le he comentado que el Corte Francés está cerrado tanto ayer como hoy, y me he quedado sin la provisión de cervezas para el fin de semana ? ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo _macabo levantá_ y me topo con un post a deshoras, ingenioso pero de calidad cuestionable, sugiriendo una supuesta apetencia mia por travelos brasileños primos de pandoro.
> 
> Yo quería pasar el día estudiando, leyendo, quizás programar una cosila, y ahora, por obra y gracia etílica de Jueves Santo, me veo inmerso en una espiral de ideas en forma de gifs animados para calmar mi sed de venganza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sus habéis fijao en el volumen brrrrrrrrrrrutal del SAN??
> 
> *[SANTANDER]*
> 
> ...




Cuidado que este chart es muy revelador. Tiene un canal bajista aplastante que domina la cotización desde hace mucho tiempo. No será eterno y de momento tiene secuencia de mínimos ascendentes. Si rebota ahora, apostaría porque las probabilidades de terminar rompiendo por arriba el canal bajista, se incrementan. Hay que verlo porque primero tiene que dejar de bajar.

Esta es una de las figuras que más fiabilidad me da cuando hago scalping en timeframe de minutos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, yo no quería decirlo, pero ya que lo ha dicho Ud.... lo cierto y verdad es que la calidad del gif es, digamoslo así, manifiestamente mejorable ::
> 
> De todas formas, le diré algo: un tipo que llega a las 06:00am a su keli, ciego como un piojo, se sienta delante del ordenador, se pone a hacer un gif animado y lo sube al foro, sólo puede inspirarme un palabra: _respect _ :
> 
> ...



Por supuesto respect....pero eso no calma ni sed de venganza. Por otro lado usted es un hombre de recursos... 

Comprar Importación en supermercado online TuDespensa.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

<a title="Make animated gifs at gifninja!" href="http://gifninja.com/animated-gifs/749586/marvin-guybrush"><img src='http://gifninja.com/animatedgifs/749586/marvin-guybrush.gif' alt='marvin guybrush' /></a>


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hombre, yo no quería decirlo, pero ya que lo ha dicho Ud.... lo cierto y verdad es que la calidad del gif es, digamoslo así, manifiestamente mejorable ::
> 
> De todas formas, le diré algo: un tipo que llega a las 06:00am a su keli, ciego como un piojo, se sienta delante del ordenador, se pone a hacer un gif animado y lo sube al foro, sólo puede inspirarme un palabra: _respect _ :
> 
> ...



Si usted viviese en Madrí tendría a bien proveerle de dicho bien... Como vive gozando del buen tiempo y ... Bueno, del buen tiempo, usted esta castigado.

Me acabo de levantar pero debo ser de los pocos que ayer no la tomo con su hígado. Fran, se ha superado. Pirata, esperamos replica o su rendición... Vale acabo de ver la replica... Mucha más calidad, aunque menos meritoria, no creo que este borracho :d

En otro orden de cosas, señor pollastre, se que a usted no le pegará mucho, pero ayer probé un coche diseñado para usted sin lugar a dudas. Nissan GTR con downpipe y electrónica (se rumoreaba que 600cv). No he probado coche más potente y tan "soso". Me acorde del rs5 pero corriendo de verdad y con unos acabados lamentables... Pero ayer que llovía en Madrid, es el único cacharro con esas prestaciones que podía ir ligero.

Yo llevaba ayer el coche "de los domingos"(cls 350, 298cv) y era una gozada ir con la electrónica casi desactivada xd


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuidado que este chart es muy revelador. Tiene un canal bajista aplastante que domina la cotización desde hace mucho tiempo. No será eterno y de momento tiene secuencia de mínimos ascendentes. Si rebota ahora, apostaría porque las probabilidades de terminar rompiendo por arriba el canal bajista, se incrementan. Hay que verlo porque primero tiene que dejar de bajar.
> 
> Esta es una de las figuras que más fiabilidad me da cuando hago scalping en timeframe de minutos.



Puede que tenga razón, pero fíjese en el brutal volumen, no creo que eso presagie nada bueno. ¿Y si es una bandera de continuación de tendencia?


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón, pero fíjese en el brutal volumen, no creo que eso presagie nada bueno. ¿Y si es una bandera de continuación de tendencia?




Psé... puede que sea una brutal bandera de continuación, con un volumen brutal.

Esta combinación brutal de la muerte podría darse, no viola las leyes del pinta y colorea, huy, digo Diego, del AT, ¿no? ::::


----------



## bronx5 (6 Abr 2012)

Buenos días a todos,

Os cuelgo una par de gráficas de la bolsa griega, a ver que os parece, ¿creéis que algo así le puede pasar al IBEX? De ser así el IBEX se iría por debajo de los 3000, una bestialidad!!

Las gráficas las he sacado de:

Greece Stock Market

PD: tengo que aprender a subir a otro sitio para que se vean mejor.


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón, pero fíjese en el brutal volumen, no creo que eso presagie nada bueno. ¿Y si es una bandera de continuación de tendencia?



1000 millones de prestadas alcanzo el jueves,la cosa la tiene chunga
San a 4 para mayo


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos,
> 
> Os cuelgo una par de gráficas de la bolsa griega, a ver que os parece, ¿creéis que algo así le puede pasar al IBEX? De ser así el IBEX se iría por debajo de los 3000, una bestialidad!!
> 
> ...



Me cuesta imaginar un ibex rondando los 5.000 puntos. No le digo nada con los 3.000.

Piense que nuestras cotizadas, mal que bien, son negocios rentables y fuertes.

En cambio las griegas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿ andestán Uds. ?
> 
> Hoy es un día perfecto para desarrollo y un poco de entrenamiento inofensivo (para el bolsillo, quiero decir) con backtesting a tiempo real.



Cuando habla de pogramar a su niña no sé si me lo imagino así








o así







:XX:

La una.... que madrugón..... voy a desayunar algo ...zzZZZzzz..

Good morning guys!


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1000 millones de prestadas alcanzo el jueves,la cosa la tiene chunga
> San a 4 para mayo



A ver si es verdad, tengo guardados dos paquetes de 4.000€ para el San.

Tengo otros dos paquetes de 2.000 para TEF y unos pocos de miles para electricas(estoy decidiendo).
Mi objetivo son 5.000€ de dividendos anuales y 5.000€ para seguir con el vicio del corto plazo (marvado ejpeculador).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Psé... puede que sea una *brutal *bandera de continuación, con un volumen *brutal*.
> 
> Esta combinación *brutal de la muerte* podría darse, no viola las leyes del pinta y colorea, huy, digo Diego, del AT, ¿no? ::::



Eso es lo que creo.... (Lo de brrrrrrrutal iba con retintín recordando el brrrrrrutal rally alcista, sabiondillo )


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón, pero fíjese en el brutal volumen, no creo que eso presagie nada bueno. ¿Y si es una bandera de continuación de tendencia?



Puede ser por lo que hay que esperar a ver cómo se define. Desde luego, no parece el momento de entrar y ver después qué hace. La secuencia es al revés.


----------



## bronx5 (6 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A ver si es verdad, tengo guardados dos paquetes de 4.000€ para el San.
> 
> Tengo otros dos paquetes de 2.000 para TEF y unos pocos de miles para electricas(estoy decidiendo).
> Mi objetivo son 5.000€ de dividendos anuales y 5.000€ para seguir con el vicio del corto plazo (marvado ejpeculador).



¿me puede explicar qué volumen de cartera es necesario para unos dividendos anuales así? Porque con lo que cita yo no lo veo, aunque soy un completo novato en todo esto...


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Psé... puede que sea una brutal bandera de continuación, con un volumen brutal.
> 
> Esta combinación brutal de la muerte podría darse, no viola las leyes del pinta y colorea, huy, digo Diego, del AT, ¿no? ::::



ojalá sea así para que no se deshaga el sueño húmedo de los 4 pavos por título. Vamos a verlo porque el mercado lo va a enseñar próximamente.


----------



## pollastre (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Eso es lo que creo.... (Lo de brrrrrrrutal iba con retintín recordando el brrrrrrutal rally alcista, sabiondillo )




Por supuesto que me acordaba de lo de brrrutal hombre 

De todas formas, ahora podrá Ud. aporrearme un poco a mí, porque voy a intentar opinar sobre esa figura suya (aun cuando, como sabe, yo no tengo ni puta idea de AT).

Así que intentaré analizarlo desde mi perspectiva, esto es, cuantitativamente, nada de líneas ni colorines.

El último impulso bajista, el que pertenece a los últimos días.... me llaman la atención las cuatro barras verdes de volumen alto que se ven si uno se fija con cuidado (dichosos gráficos mensuales, está todo apelotonado :: ).

En mi opinión, ha habido un intento serio de romper al alza la bajista en el último impulso alcista, justo antes de la última caída que se ve en la gráfica. Sin embargo, a pesar de todo el volumen, rebota limpiamente en la DB y vuelve abajo de nuevo.

Eso me sugiere que alguien estaba "escuchando" en la DTB y ha vendido a los que apostaban por la rotura de la DTB al alza, todo el papel que han querido y más. De ahí que un volumen importante en positivo, no hay conseguido la rotura al alza - que debería haber sido lo lógico con tanto volumen en verde - .

Si alguien ha conseguido hacer la gracia de vender trochocientasmil acciones en un intervalo de puntos mínimo (gracias a todas las contrapartes compradoras que apostaban por la rotura y compraron en ese punto) ahora no tiene más que darle "un empujoncito", romper la serie de mínimos crecientes que decía Bertok, y causar el pánico en los gacelos que compraron buscando la ruptura alcista. 

Eso llevará más abajo el precio, buscando de nuevo el suelo del canal dominante bajista. Por supuesto, la serie de mínimos crecientes será historia. Y el leoncio que haya vendido en el intento de rotura de la DTB, lo habrá conseguido sin que el precio se mueva por efecto de sus ventas, y encima el pánico gacelo le hará el final del trabajo sucio, llevándole el precio abajo del canal. 

Ideal ideal. ::

Bien, ahora... si finalmente se produce la ruptura al alza después de todo, ya puede reirse de mí un buen rato y someterme a público escarnio ::

Pero si acaba pasando lo que yo he dicho, considere aunque sólo sea un poquito, la historia que vengo a contarle siempre acerca de que el AT es usado por los leoncios únicamente para guiar las intenciones de las gacelas y colocar sus operaciones sin alterar el precio en exceso...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Puede ser por lo que hay que esperar a ver cómo se define. Desde luego, no parece el momento de entrar y ver después qué hace. La secuencia es al revés.



Pero no tenga duda que algo rebotará, muchagente piensa que están regaladas. Hace unas semanas, cuando estaba en 6.3 o algo así, estuve con unos amigos y salió el tema de bolsa. Todos cargados de SAN, que si estaban tiradas, que si el dividendo, que imposible que bajaran más, que si bajan se hunde España y tal. Hay un sentimiento alcista de fondo, que esto a peor no puede ir. 

Ayer hablé con alguno de ellos por tlf, comentario bursátil "Me voy a olvidar de ellas unos meses". Creo que compró este amigo a 5.8, que históricamente no es mala compra, ¿pero que nos traerá el futuro? Hay una especie de consenso foril, Sr. BErtok paladín de la cruzada creo recordar, en que veremos a SAN por 4€. ¿soportará la un -30%? ¿La recuperación será explosiva como en 2009? Yo no lo creo. 

No está la bolsa ahora como para muchas alegrías...

Y lo dice uno que estuvo tonteando en su época de hierba alimento de gacelas con SAN a 10€ (gane algo), gamesas a 12 ::, accionas a 85::x10


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Amigo Claca, y demas gurús del foro, os lanzo esta pregunta desinteresada :baba:.
> Un "amigo" me ha dicho que ha comprado Arcelor ayer a 13,30.Hasta donde lo puede aguantar de forma razonable, suponiendo que ahora toque un pequeño rebote?
> 
> Y segunda cuestion. En este hilo se habla hace tiempo de visitas a los infiernos, de bajar a los cincomiles, etc. Es ahora la buena?
> ...



Respondo por alusiones, pero eso de gurú... Meto la pata como todos, como demuestro con regularidad.

Sea como sea, al tema:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-71.html#post6096600

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...abril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-72.html#post6096729







Tras dilatar (este valor es muy volátil, es normal que lo haga) tenemos la primera reacción al alza. A corto plazo creo que esa resistencia hay que probarla. En función de si la supera o no se podrá plantear la continuidad del rebote.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Puede que tenga razón, pero fíjese en el brutal volumen, no creo que eso presagie nada bueno. ¿Y si es una bandera de continuación de tendencia?



Otro gráfico de los buenos. De los soportes "próximos" de los grandes, ese que señalas es el que tenía para el SAN. Igualmente, muy acertada tu reflexión, porque además ya ha roto una cuña a la baja, así que puede ser un gesto de reconducción bajista.

Los bancos ahora deberían ir perfilando un suelo de corto plazo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-102.html#post6099746







De momento vamos bien, pero no deja de ser sólo una posibilidad sin confirmación.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> ¿me puede explicar qué volumen de cartera es necesario para unos dividendos anuales así? Porque con lo que cita yo no lo veo, aunque soy un completo novato en todo esto...



Con las acciones comentadas rondaría el 12% el dividendo. Comprendiendo que me comeré un par de devaluaciones a base de repartir dividendo con papelitos, considero que con 50.000€ podré rondar ese dividendo.

Después de retenciones serían 3900€ limpios (más menos y de cabeza) que darían para pagar comunidad, agua, gas y teléfono de por vida.

El resto del dinero en bolsa será para tradear y para seguir este hilo con más interes )


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2012)

Buen análisis señor pollastre :aplauso:

Es hora de unas cañitas, que hae fresco pero soleado 

Les leo luego


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

STOXX:







El primer índice en, siempre en mi opinión, girarse. Haciendo pull al doble techo, contra la directriz bajista y el 61% de todo el impulso, son noticias pésimas para el futuro. No obstante, a corto plazo se acerca al soporte. Los expansivos permiten volver a meterse en el cuerpo de la figura ya rota, así que no sería de extrañar que eso sucediera y, si tenemos en cuenta la sobreventa, es de hecho lo más probable.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

DAX:







Ha perdido la directriz alcista, pero sigue desarrollando la figura de techo, técnicamente, por lo tanto, no hay giro. Vital la zona de los 6.600 para este precio.


----------



## Misterio (6 Abr 2012)

Que les pasa a los futuros? toda la mañana parado y de repente han entrado las 7 plagas ?


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Abr 2012)

Los non farm payrolls han salido 120.000??? Ouch ouch ouch

Employment Situation News Release

Fasten your seatbelts

Se esperaban 210.000

La tasa de desempleo baja a 8,2%. A ver si eso amortigua...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 Abr 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Que les pasa a los futuros? toda la mañana parado y de repente han entrado las 7 plagas ?



Mamporreria fina fina de semana santa


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

SP ha marcado en 76 aprox que es donde tiene un buen soporte.
DAX ha marcado en 6615 aprox pegado a un soporte relevante.
El IBEX no se desploma si bien cae con fuerza.

Abro largos en DAX, con cierta fuerza de tiro.


----------



## nombre (6 Abr 2012)

Misterio dijo:


> Que les pasa a los futuros? toda la mañana parado y de repente han entrado las 7 plagas ?





Pero que coj...? :8:
Hoy no es fiesta? :8:

traspasados los 13.000 usanos a la baja ::


1379 SP ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2012)

-20 puntos al SP :8:

¿Pero hoy no está todo cerrado?

VIERNES 6 de Abril:
•TODOS los mercados europeos y americanos estarán CERRADOS.



LUNES 9 de Abril:
•Mercados europeos MEFF, EUREX, MONEP, CFDs: CERRADOS.

•Mercados americanos CME, CBOT y NYMEX: ABIERTOS


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

us.noticierostelevisa.esmas.com/internacional/427217/detienen-fuga-agua-radiactiva-reactor-francia/

No se que van hacer estos gabachos cuando apaguen las 58 centrales que tienen en funcionamiento?Ser propietario de centrales nucleares es una loteria.Asi estan los franceses poniendo energia eolica marina a ritmo acelerado.Espero por mi bien que galan haya revisado bien garoña.Visto lo visto parece que la energia mas fiable es la de las centrales hidroelectricas,gas natural y la eolica sobre todo la marina.


----------



## Adriangtir (6 Abr 2012)

Alguien sabe la que están liando en los futuros?? A mi no me dejan meter ordenes pero en igmarkets hay unas velas rojas importantes...

Menos mal que cerré mi largo del Dax antes del cierre(de nuevo, gracias por el chivatazo Dax)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

Comparativa Bbva y San
Bbva ha cerrado su último gap como podemos ver por lo que esos 5,50 tenían su explicación aunque el objetivo de segunda estructura en principio eran los 5,6 y pico (3,4,5..depende la precisión del dibujo). A San aún le quedaría un gap abierto en los 5,12. Llegó a los 5,30 como objetivo del doble techo en 5,80 activado en 5,55 con objetivo antes citado, pero no ha realizado un impulso +- ortodoxo en teoría. Debería hacerlo o comenzarlo a mayor grado que las de BBVA (que si han realizado 2 impulsos bajistas con sus respectivos ajustes fibo). En general, el martes próximo,en caso de ser una sesión confirmatoria de la vela de ayer, no sería muy improbable un ajuste a los fibos de San en 5,75-5,9 o 6 +- y en BBVA a los fibos de la 2ª estructura. Eso, en caso de sesión confirmatoria alcista (hay mejores valores para ponerse largos en todo caso si así se da el caso). Si la sesión del martes no respeta las sombras inferiores de ayer, una buena estrategia sería largos en BBVA y cortos en San. Por qué? pq BBVA no tendría un objetivo bajista claro de corto plazo (apoyarse en el canal bajista, pero ya está muy cerca) y sin embargo, el objetivo inmediato de San sería cerrar el gap aún abierto en 5,12. En todo caso, el estocástico (y ésto sirve para el índice y resto de valores) suele intentar en casos de contratendencia (si es alcista el martes sería contratendencial) el corte de sobreventa y luego volver a entrar en esa zona de sobreventa (cosa que no ha hecho en ninguno de ambos casos, si 2 jorobillas pero dentro de la zona como tal). Si el mercado se comporta alcista, debería probar a que se produjese el corte y luego colocar stops cercarnos. Si el mercado es bajista y no respeta las sombras antes citadas, la estrategia de pares largo bbva y corto san no me parece mala idea.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Alguien conoce buenas gasistas americanas?Viendo la inestabilidad de las centrales nucleares y el recorte a las primas renovables estos usanos no creo que tarden mucho en promocionar el uso del gas y mas teniendo las reservas a tiralineas en el mapa.Sobre todo en la zona sur de eeuu y canada


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> SP ha marcado en 76 aprox que es donde tiene un buen soporte.
> DAX ha marcado en 6615 aprox pegado a un soporte relevante.
> El IBEX no se desploma si bien cae con fuerza.
> 
> Abro largos en DAX, con cierta fuerza de tiro.



buena zona de entrada en largos..


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguien sabe la que están liando en los futuros?? A mi no me dejan meter ordenes pero en igmarkets hay unas velas rojas importantes...
> 
> Menos mal que cerré mi largo del Dax antes del cierre(de nuevo, gracias por el chivatazo Dax)



Los futuros americanos han estado abiertos hasta 45 minutos después de la publicación de la creación de empleo, que ha salido muy mala. El futuro del SP ha caido hasta 1374 (-1,17%). Ahora está cerrado por las fiestas.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me cuesta imaginar un ibex rondando los 5.000 puntos. No le digo nada con los 3.000.
> 
> Piense que nuestras cotizadas, mal que bien, son negocios rentables y fuertes.
> 
> En cambio las griegas...



Si el SP corrige con fuerza y seguimos siendo los desgraciados de uropa, veremos al Chulibex en el entorno de los 5000 8:


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Comparativa Bbva y San
> Bbva ha cerrado su último gap como podemos ver por lo que esos 5,50 tenían su explicación aunque el objetivo de segunda estructura en principio eran los 5,6 y pico (3,4,5..depende la precisión del dibujo). A San aún le quedaría un gap abierto en los 5,12. Llegó a los 5,30 como objetivo del doble techo en 5,80 activado en 5,55 con objetivo antes citado, pero no ha realizado un impulso +- ortodoxo en teoría. Debería hacerlo o comenzarlo a mayor grado que las de BBVA (que si han realizado 2 impulsos bajistas con sus respectivos ajustes fibo). En general, el martes próximo,en caso de ser una sesión confirmatoria de la vela de ayer, no sería muy improbable un ajuste a los fibos de San en 5,75-5,9 o 6 +- y en BBVA a los fibos de la 2ª estructura. Eso, en caso de sesión confirmatoria alcista (hay mejores valores para ponerse largos en todo caso si así se da el caso). Si la sesión del martes no respeta las sombras inferiores de ayer, una buena estrategia sería largos en BBVA y cortos en San. Por qué? pq BBVA no tendría un objetivo bajista claro de corto plazo (apoyarse en el canal bajista, pero ya está muy cerca) y sin embargo, el objetivo inmediato de San sería cerrar el gap aún abierto en 5,12. En todo caso, el estocástico (y ésto sirve para el índice y resto de valores) suele intentar en casos de contratendencia (si es alcista el martes sería contratendencial) el corte de sobreventa y luego volver a entrar en esa zona de sobreventa (cosa que no ha hecho en ninguno de ambos casos, si 2 jorobillas pero dentro de la zona como tal). Si el mercado se comporta alcista, debería probar a que se produjese el corte y luego colocar stops cercarnos. Si el mercado es bajista y no respeta las sombras antes citadas, la estrategia de pares largo bbva y corto san no me parece mala idea.



Muy buen analisis. Casi con tiralineas he visto un canal alcista en bbva y que ha respetado los ultimos 4 meses y ahora esta justo tocando la parta baja del mismo,pero bueno mi at no esta muy desarrollado es como el de los chavales que aprenden dibujo tecnico con los rotring.Se me da mejor el fundamental,en este aspecto bbva esta mejor gestionado que san aunque habra que saber el impacto real de unimm. Segun tu AT cuando deberia soltar bbva? entre 6,5-6,7 o poner un sp y dejarme llevar por si por algun casual le diese por visitar la parte alta del canal.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Por supuesto que me acordaba de lo de brrrutal hombre
> 
> De todas formas, ahora podrá Ud. aporrearme un poco a mí, porque voy a intentar opinar sobre esa figura suya (aun cuando, como sabe, yo no tengo ni puta idea de AT).
> 
> ...



Hamijo, el de los mínimos crecientes era Janus .... :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero no tenga duda que algo rebotará, muchagente piensa que están regaladas. Hace unas semanas, cuando estaba en 6.3 o algo así, estuve con unos amigos y salió el tema de bolsa. Todos cargados de SAN, que si estaban tiradas, que si el dividendo, que imposible que bajaran más, que si bajan se hunde España y tal. Hay un sentimiento alcista de fondo, que esto a peor no puede ir.
> 
> Ayer hablé con alguno de ellos por tlf, comentario bursátil "Me voy a olvidar de ellas unos meses". Creo que compró este amigo a 5.8, que históricamente no es mala compra, ¿pero que nos traerá el futuro? Hay una especie de consenso foril, Sr. BErtok paladín de la cruzada creo recordar, en que veremos a SAN por 4€. ¿soportará la un -30%? ¿La recuperación será explosiva como en 2009? Yo no lo creo.
> 
> ...



Las SAN a 3 leuros, está posteado en el foro ::


----------



## VOTIN (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Las SAN a 3 leuros, está posteado en el foro ::



Si,seria curioso que fuera en octubre cuando tienen que cambiar 5000 millones de obligaciones en acciones valoradas por 13€
El ahorro para el tio san seria de casi 4000 mm de euros,pero es mejor no ser tan mal pensado 8:


----------



## wetpiñata (6 Abr 2012)

Caida del 1,77% en Moscú, que es el único índice importante abierto durante la publicación.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Muy buen analisis. Casi con tiralineas he visto un canal alcista en bbva y que ha respetado los ultimos 4 meses y ahora esta justo tocando la parta baja del mismo,pero bueno mi at no esta muy desarrollado es como el de los chavales que aprenden dibujo tecnico con los rotring.Se me da mejor el fundamental,en este aspecto bbva esta mejor gestionado que san aunque habra que saber el impacto real de unimm. Segun tu AT cuando deberia soltar bbva? entre 6,5-6,7 o poner un sp y dejarme llevar por si por algun casual le diese por visitar la parte alta del canal.



Bbva no está para tener en cartera por ahora, como el resto como telefónica o repsol, está para operaciones de muy corto plazo (y aquí es mejor índices o futuros) de entrar y salir por objetivos muy a corto y siempre protegidos. Yo, para fundamentales no estoy en bolsa, requieren mucho más creo que lo que se expone aquí y sirven para carteras de largo plazo, pero no para vivir o sacar plusvalías regularmente que es lo que te puede (digo puede) dar el AT.
Si tengo que interpretar en fundamentales de andar por casa, creo que el mercado lo que descuenta es que Bbva se ha llevado un muerto que no olía muy mal en el reparto de los cadáveres como es Unim, mientras que a San para ganar tamaño (ya le ha superado Caixabank y Bbva) no le va a quedar más remedio que coger la otra catalana (se ha quedado muy atrás en esta región), Catalunya Caixa que está muerta pero huele peor que la anterior, bastante peor, eso, a expensas de saber qué ocurre con la gallega y bankia, que necesitan su hogar también.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,seria curioso que fuera en octubre cuando tienen que cambiar 5000 millones de obligaciones en acciones valoradas por 13€
> El ahorro para el tio san seria de casi 4000 mm de euros,pero es mejor no ser tan mal pensado 8:



Me sorprendería mucho que las viéramos en los 3 leuros en 2012. Sería señal inequívoca que nos han intervenido, reintervenido y sodomizado mil veces.

Lo normal es que sea más adelante pero es lo que espero.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bbva no está para tener en cartera por ahora, como el resto como telefónica o repsol, está para operaciones de muy corto plazo (y aquí es mejor índices o futuros) de entrar y salir por objetivos muy a corto y siempre protegidos. Yo, para fundamentales no estoy en bolsa, requieren mucho más creo que lo que se expone aquí y sirven para carteras de largo plazo, pero no para vivir o sacar plusvalías regularmente que es lo que te puede (digo puede) dar el AT.
> Si tengo que interpretar en fundamentales de andar por casa, creo que el mercado lo que descuenta es que Bbva se ha llevado un muerto que no olía muy mal en el reparto de los cadáveres como es Unim, mientras que a San para ganar tamaño (ya le ha superado Caixabank y Bbva) no le va a quedar más remedio que coger la otra catalana (se ha quedado muy atrás en esta región), Catalunya Caixa que está muerta pero huele peor que la anterior, bastante peor, eso, a expensas de saber qué ocurre con la gallega y bankia, que necesitan su hogar también.



El Botinete, si los de McKinsey le aconsejan bien, debiera salirse de ejpain y centrarse a fondo en los otros mercados en los que ya está presente y tiene buenas operaciones: Brasil, US, Polonia, UK, ....... y Asia.

En ejpaña es dificil que vuelva a hacer negocios pujantes con la travesía del infierno a la que nos dirigimos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si,seria curioso que fuera en octubre cuando tienen que cambiar 5000 millones de obligaciones en acciones valoradas por 13€
> El ahorro para el tio san seria de casi 4000 mm de euros,pero es mejor no ser tan mal pensado 8:



El Botas como siga así va a conseguir la empresa con mas papel en circulacion del mundo.A estos precios tendria que emitir 900 mill de accs mas o menos.....No es por nada pero cuando llegue a 10000 mill de acciones si todos sus accionistas optasen por dinero con un dividendo de 0,6 tendria que desembolsar 6000 mill. Sabes cuantas va a convertir bbva y cuando?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 Abr 2012)

Feliz viernes santo a tod@s! 

Ayer rebotamos en la directriz de largo plazo al tick. Solo 1 dia el año pasado y las 17 sesiones de febrero-marzo09 estuvimos intradia por debajo de los valores vistos ayer.

Como particularidad, el 11 de agosto del 2004, después de tocar intradía los 7545, comenzó la subida a los 16k. Se repetirá la historia...? 







Saludos...


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El Botas como siga así va a conseguir la empresa con mas papel en circulacion del mundo.A estos precios tendria que emitir 900 mill de accs mas o menos.....No es por nada pero cuando llegue a 10000 mill de acciones si todos sus accionistas optasen por dinero con un dividendo de 0,6 tendria que desembolsar 6000 mill. Sabes cuantas va a convertir bbva y cuando?



Joder qué papelón van a soltar en Octubre. Gracias desconocía la noticia.

Ya lo dijo Tochovista: Será en Octubre.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Feliz viernes santo a tod@s!
> 
> Ayer rebotamos en la directriz de largo plazo al tick. Solo 1 dia el año pasado y las 17 sesiones de febrero-marzo09 estuvimos intradia por debajo de los valores vistos ayer.
> 
> ...



Tengo un colega que es un fiera en los mercados financieros que con frecuencia me recuerda que el impacto de la aventura del leuro comenzó a reflejarse en los mercados en 1995-1996 con el Chulibex sobre los 3000.

Es un agnóstico del leuro y tiene la impresión que serán 2 décadas perdidas y que terminará con el Chulibex de nuevo en los 3000.

Yo no lo veo claro pero :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bbva no está para tener en cartera por ahora, como el resto como telefónica o repsol, está para operaciones de muy corto plazo (y aquí es mejor índices o futuros) de entrar y salir por objetivos muy a corto y siempre protegidos. Yo, para fundamentales no estoy en bolsa, requieren mucho más creo que lo que se expone aquí y sirven para carteras de largo plazo, pero no para vivir o sacar plusvalías regularmente que es lo que te puede (digo puede) dar el AT.
> Si tengo que interpretar en fundamentales de andar por casa, creo que el mercado lo que descuenta es que Bbva se ha llevado un muerto que no olía muy mal en el reparto de los cadáveres como es Unim, mientras que a San para ganar tamaño (ya le ha superado Caixabank y Bbva) no le va a quedar más remedio que coger la otra catalana (se ha quedado muy atrás en esta región), Catalunya Caixa que está muerta pero huele peor que la anterior, bastante peor, eso, a expensas de saber qué ocurre con la gallega y bankia, que necesitan su hogar también.



Bbva yo creo que no ha gestionado mal su riesgo,no ha maltratado demasiado a sus clientes y no ha diluido tanto el capital via ampliaciones como san. Si vienen mal dadas creo que bbva deberia aguantar mejor el.tipo.No suelo operar a muy corto plazo fijandome solo en AT porque se me da mal . Para el mono mensual suelo usar mas los indices.Las acciones suelo mantenerlas entre 6 meses-2años (a este paso ibe puede que supere esa franja temporal). Si que me gustaria aprender mas sobre el AT ya que cuanto mas info sea uno capaz de manejar mejores decisiones se pueden tomar.Aunque creo que bbva esta francamente barata para los flujos que genera seguramente solo la use para pillar el rebote.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

SP500:







Más sencillo imposible. Sigue inmerso en el tercero, con la estructura alcista intacta. De momento es lo que hay.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El Botinete, si los de McKinsey le aconsejan bien, debiera salirse de ejpain y centrarse a fondo en los otros mercados en los que ya está presente y tiene buenas operaciones: Brasil, US, Polonia, UK, ....... y Asia.
> 
> En ejpaña es dificil que vuelva a hacer negocios pujantes con la travesía del infierno a la que nos dirigimos.



Oye Bertok, que yo estoy seguro que FG no compró Unim por gusto, que les han dicho desde la patria "vamos a repartiros la mierda entre los que estáis arriba o váis a tener el riesgo país" (y por consiguiente sus calificaciones) cerquita de niveles de quita (nos la harán igual).


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

A mí esto de las convertibles me recuerda un escenario plausible para los hipanienses (que no hispalis que éstos se van a quedar en pelotas).

-Existe un trasvase de deuda pública a tenedores españoles. Es masivo y hoy en el foro existe un post sobre un artículo de JCB muy revelador sobre cómo los extranjeros sueltan y los bancos españoles compran.
-España no podrá devolver su deuda y quedará un gap entre lo debido y lo pagable. Parte de ese gap se volverá pagable vía subida de impuestos hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
-De la parte impagable, una parte será liquidaba a los extranjeros vía cesión de empresas nacionales. No va a quedar nada de valor en manos de los españoles. Ahora mismo, un porcentaje muy alto del enterprise value del IBEX está en manos extranjeras ... por mucho que presumamos que son empresas españolas. Lo único que tienen de españolas es que pagan en España una parte (cada vez más menguante) de sus impuestos.
-El resto será quita (porque no habrá activos ni pasta con lo que pagar) que será asumida por los tenedores de los bonos .... principalmente los bancos españoles. La máxima aplicable será algo así como "vuestros pufos os los coméis vosotros" y para ello ya se está produciendo el trasvase de titularidad de los bonos desde las entidades extrajeras hacia las españolas.
-Habrá quiebra en todo o en parte del sistema bancario español.
-Se producirá una deflacción masiva de salarios en España que va a ser la vía para poder volver a ser competitivos y poder volver a ser la fábrica de Europa. Con salarios muy bajos, se volverá a producir mucho en España y se volverá a crear trabajo masivo en España (eso sí, trabajo pagado a precio de puta).

España volverá a ser lo que era en la posguerra y purgará el fiestón que se ha dado y que no le correspondía. Tras la guerra civil, España prosperó porque se curró mucho (nuestros abuelos) con salarios muy bajos y eso permitió la industrialización de España y la llegada de empresas internacionales de automoción, producto acabado y textiles ..... y se volvieron a ir en el momento que los salarios hicieron no competitivas esas industrias.

Decía que el tema de las convertibles del Santander me han recordado que esto va a pintar mal y que hay que esperar el sueño húmero de los 3 pavos por título .... y llegado ese momento lo mismo no hay huevos a entrar.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

NASDAQ:







Hasta que falle y tal.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí esto de las convertibles me recuerda un escenario plausible para los hipanienses (que no hispalis que éstos se van a quedar en pelotas).
> 
> -Existe un trasvase de deuda pública a tenedores españoles. Es masivo y hoy en el foro existe un post sobre un artículo de JCB muy revelador sobre cómo los extranjeros sueltan y los bancos españoles compran.
> -España no podrá devolver su deuda y quedará un gap entre lo debido y lo pagable. Parte de ese gap se volverá pagable vía subida de impuestos hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> ...



Como gestiona Botin su imperio en España da miedo.No conozco a un solo cliente del Santander contento. A todos les han metido marrones o al menos lo han intentado.Han toreado en todas las plazas y con honores Banif inmobiliario,preferentes,fondos,lehman,madof,pagares,accionistas de banesto,convertibles.Estoy convencido que algun dia alguien sacara un abecedario de mala praxis bancaria y estos se ganaran el bingo de todas las papeletas que han llevado y llevan.Solo hay que ver sus jga son todo un espectaculo


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como gestiona Botin su imperio en España da miedo.No conozco a un solo cliente del Santander contento. A todos les han metido marrones o al menos lo han intentado.Han toreado en todas las plazas y con honores Banif inmobiliario,preferentes,fondos,lehman,madof,pagares,accionistas de banesto,convertibles.Estoy convencido que algun dia alguien sacara un abecedario de mala praxis bancaria y estos se ganaran el bingo de todas las papeletas que llevan y han llevado.Solo hay que ver sus jga son todo un espectaculo



Es un tío listo y todas esas "liadas" las ha hecho en España porque es consciente de que este país está lleno de "ESPAÑOLES" que es el único ser capaz de vivir feliz sin saber nada ni trabajar. A joderse .....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bbva yo creo que no ha gestionado mal su riesgo,no ha maltratado demasiado a sus clientes y no ha diluido tanto el capital via ampliaciones como san. Si vienen mal dadas creo que bbva deberia aguantar mejor el.tipo.No suelo operar a muy corto plazo fijandome solo en AT porque se me da mal . Para el mono mensual suelo usar mas los indices.Las acciones suelo mantenerlas entre 6 meses-2años (a este paso ibe puede que supere esa franja temporal). Si que me gustaria aprender mas sobre el AT ya que cuanto mas info sea uno capaz de manejar mejores decisiones se pueden tomar.Aunque creo que bbva esta francamente barata para los flujos que genera seguramente solo la use para pillar el rebote.



Es que yo no veo tan claro todo, me explico: un ejemplo de banco barato sería el Popular (que además hizo una buena compra entiendo el pasado año). El Popular tiene una capacidad de hacer beneficios actualmente de entre 500-600 millones de euros (pongamos 550 + la consolidación del beneficio del Pastor en otros 50), pero claro, Popular (y es aplicable en su proporción al resto) tendrá que provisionar (por exigencias del BdE vía BCE) ladrillo cada año por unos 1500-1600 millones en el 2012 y 2013. La banca, en general ya ha agotado sus provisiones genéricas o cíclicas realizadas en tiempos de bonanza, por lo que, como hizo Santander en 2011, tendrá que tirar contra resultados. Pues bien, y ésto lo aplicamos a bbva y resto, o viene un fondo tontolón que le compré parte de ese ladrillo (principalmente suelo) que tiene que provisionar a gasto con un 20% de descuento sobre su valor contable para quedar a pre en resultados (es decir, beneficio 0, por eso están con las historias de convertibles, bonos y pagarés, pq tienen su letrita pequeña que no se aseguran el nominal si el ejercicio acaba en pérdidas) y para eso el fondo extranjero tendría que ser anormalmente tonto (por ahora piden rebajas de entre el 35-50% de ladrillo) o se come un ejercicio con pérdidas como Dios manda en el 2012 y 2013 (se trata de restar simplemente). Al final, yo creo que el mercado lo que descontará (y ya se ha hablado varias veces..así que al loro!! que diría el otro) es que la banca nuestra nacional no va a repartir dividendo. Es más, si tengo que apostar en un futuro por un sector, sería las constructoras con buen dividendo pq son las que están diversificadas y saneadas por ahora (o es que alguién creo que las decenas de miles de millones de ladrillo sin desarrollar van a quedar en balance por los siglos de los siglos). Digan lo que digan, entramos en crisis por el ladrillo y saldremos de ella con él, a su justo precio claro está (para nosotros, los fondos extranjeros, los chinos o los que sean).


----------



## The Hellion (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si el SP corrige con fuerza y seguimos siendo los desgraciados de uropa, veremos al Chulibex en el entorno de los 5000 8:





ponzi dijo:


> Como gestiona Botin su imperio en España da miedo.No conozco a un solo cliente del Santander contento. A todos les han metido marrones o al menos lo han intentado.Han toreado en todas las plazas y con honores Banif inmobiliario,preferentes,fondos,lehman,madof,pagares,accionistas de banesto,convertibles.Estoy convencido que algun dia alguien sacara un abecedario de mala praxis bancaria y estos se ganaran el bingo de todas las papeletas que han llevado y llevan.Solo hay que ver sus jga son todo un espectaculo



Yo no me quejo mucho. 

Cierto es que con la hipoteca me enchufó una EPSV de renta fija o no se qué (que desde que me lo enchufaron hasta que la paré tuvo rendimientos negativos), pero bueno no me cobra comisiones por nada de lo que hago, y no ha vuelto a intentar tomarme el pelo, porque sabe que siempre digo no. De hecho, en mi sucursal ni me conocen. 

Por cierto, me ha hecho usted recordar que debo tener todavía por ahí metidos los 5000 leurus de la EPSV. Tengo que enterarme de cómo sacarlos.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es un tío listo y todas esas "liadas" las ha hecho en España porque es consciente de que este país está lleno de "ESPAÑOLES" que es el único ser capaz de vivir feliz sin saber nada ni trabajar. A joderse .....



A listo no hay quien le gane.Pero la mala fama que ha cosechado dificilmente se la va a quitar en el cp al menos en españa. Fue listo e hizo el mejor fichaje de su vida con saenz,(uno de los mejores estrategas bancarios que existen) gracias a eso se ha posicionado en mercados clave a nivel internacional. Lo que nose si en esos mercados maltrataran tanto a sus clientes como aqui,sospecho que aunque no llegue a estos niveles algun pufo habran metiendo...ya sabe el dicho la mona por mucho que se vista de seda mona sigue siendo. Dudo mucho que Amancio Ortega vuelva a confiar en Botin o que la Koplowich decida traspasar su sicav de bbva a san. Santander ha perdido la gestion de grandes fortunas de este pais muchas de las cuales se han ido a bbva. A un particular le maltratas y quien sabe igual hasta vuelve pero a una gran fortuna (200-400mill) la engañas y como se de cuenta no vuelve a confiar en ti la vida.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoy a perdido los 1386.

Desde luego que si lo que ha hecho ahí arriba es un techo, está de los más peligroso.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Oye Bertok, que yo estoy seguro que FG no compró Unim por gusto, que les han dicho desde la patria "vamos a repartiros la mierda entre los que estáis arriba o váis a tener el riesgo país" (y por consiguiente sus calificaciones) cerquita de niveles de quita (nos la harán igual).



Ambos gemelitos, en ejpaña se van a comer sapos y culebras con unas no-perspectivas de negocio en muchos años.

Su futuro está fuera de las fronteras patrias.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí esto de las convertibles me recuerda un escenario plausible para los hipanienses (que no hispalis que éstos se van a quedar en pelotas).
> 
> -Existe un trasvase de deuda pública a tenedores españoles. Es masivo y hoy en el foro existe un post sobre un artículo de JCB muy revelador sobre cómo los extranjeros sueltan y los bancos españoles compran.
> -España no podrá devolver su deuda y quedará un gap entre lo debido y lo pagable. Parte de ese gap se volverá pagable vía subida de impuestos hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> ...



Bien Janus, bien.

Vas viendo la luz ::


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es que yo no veo tan claro todo, me explico: un ejemplo de banco barato sería el Popular (que además hizo una buena compra entiendo el pasado año). El Popular tiene una capacidad de hacer beneficios actualmente de entre 500-600 millones de euros (pongamos 550 + la consolidación del beneficio del Pastor en otros 50), pero claro, Popular (y es aplicable en su proporción al resto) tendrá que provisionar (por exigencias del BdE vía BCE) ladrillo cada año por unos 1500-1600 millones en el 2012 y 2013. La banca, en general ya ha agotado sus provisiones genéricas o cíclicas realizadas en tiempos de bonanza, por lo que, como hizo Santander en 2011, tendrá que tirar contra resultados. Pues bien, y ésto lo aplicamos a bbva y resto, o viene un fondo tontolón que le compré parte de ese ladrillo (principalmente suelo) que tiene que provisionar a gasto con un 20% de descuento sobre su valor contable para quedar a pre en resultados (es decir, beneficio 0, por eso están con las historias de convertibles, bonos y pagarés, pq tienen su letrita pequeña que no se aseguran el nominal si el ejercicio acaba en pérdidas) y para eso el fondo extranjero tendría que ser anormalmente tonto (por ahora piden rebajas de entre el 35-50% de ladrillo) o se come un ejercicio con pérdidas como Dios manda en el 2012 y 2013 (se trata de restar simplemente). Al final, yo creo que el mercado lo que descontará (y ya se ha hablado varias veces..así que al loro!! que diría el otro) es que la banca nuestra nacional no va a repartir dividendo. Es más, si tengo que apostar en un futuro por un sector, sería las constructoras con buen dividendo pq son las que están diversificadas y saneadas por ahora (o es que alguién creo que las decenas de miles de millones de ladrillo sin desarrollar van a quedar en balance por los siglos de los siglos). Digan lo que digan, entramos en crisis por el ladrillo y saldremos de ella con él, a su justo precio claro está (para nosotros, los fondos extranjeros, los chinos o los que sean).



:::: en mi cartera futura habrá 1/6 de construcción.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es que yo no veo tan claro todo, me explico: un ejemplo de banco barato sería el Popular (que además hizo una buena compra entiendo el pasado año). El Popular tiene una capacidad de hacer beneficios actualmente de entre 500-600 millones de euros (pongamos 550 + la consolidación del beneficio del Pastor en otros 50), pero claro, Popular (y es aplicable en su proporción al resto) tendrá que provisionar (por exigencias del BdE vía BCE) ladrillo cada año por unos 1500-1600 millones en el 2012 y 2013. La banca, en general ya ha agotado sus provisiones genéricas o cíclicas realizadas en tiempos de bonanza, por lo que, como hizo Santander en 2011, tendrá que tirar contra resultados. Pues bien, y ésto lo aplicamos a bbva y resto, o viene un fondo tontolón que le compré parte de ese ladrillo (principalmente suelo) que tiene que provisionar a gasto con un 20% de descuento sobre su valor contable para quedar a pre en resultados (es decir, beneficio 0, por eso están con las historias de convertibles, bonos y pagarés, pq tienen su letrita pequeña que no se aseguran el nominal si el ejercicio acaba en pérdidas) y para eso el fondo extranjero tendría que ser anormalmente tonto (por ahora piden rebajas de entre el 35-50% de ladrillo) o se come un ejercicio con pérdidas como Dios manda en el 2012 y 2013 (se trata de restar simplemente). Al final, yo creo que el mercado lo que descontará (y ya se ha hablado varias veces..así que al loro!! que diría el otro) es que la banca nuestra nacional no va a repartir dividendo. Es más, si tengo que apostar en un futuro por un sector, sería las constructoras con buen dividendo pq son las que están diversificadas y saneadas por ahora (o es que alguién creo que las decenas de miles de millones de ladrillo sin desarrollar van a quedar en balance por los siglos de los siglos). Digan lo que digan, entramos en crisis por el ladrillo y saldremos de ella con él, a su justo precio claro está (para nosotros, los fondos extranjeros, los chinos o los que sean).



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=POP:SM


Popular vale cerca de 5000 mill de euros.Sus ingresos o parte alta de la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias que es como se suele valorar un negocio bancario se ha reducido a la mitad de cerca de 3000 mill en 2008 a 1800 en 2011.Mientras que el coste de estas ventas no se ha reducido(unos 1200 mill) y ademas es muy elevado lo cual me hace pensar que tienen demasiadas oficinas para su negocio actual.Viendo la caida tan bestial de sus ventas deben estar expuestos 100% a españa y sin conocer mucho al banco viendo la evolucion apostaria a que gran parte de su negocio depende casi en su totalidad de hipotecas y de microempresas. No es la mejor exposicion hoy en dia. La banca en este pais lo va a tener muy complicado al menos durante 2 años mas.Los unicos pasables son los que tienen diversificado su negocio en el extranjero.Si ves bbva ha mantenido constantes sus ingresos en los 16000 mill al igual que san entre 20000-25000 mill no es por pura casualidad,lo han conseguido gracias a la diversificacin geografica.Aun asi esto no significa que popular no pueda llegar a ser un buen negocio a largo plazo pero ahora mismo la sitiacion no acompaña al optimismo.Yo buscaria aquellos bancos que tengan una buena posicion dentro de banca dirigida a empresas (una linea de credito da bastante dinero y es un riesgo a corto plazo,comisiones por cheques bancarios y asi cientos de productos...hay muchisimos productos para empresas que hacen rotar mucho el dinero).Un particular casi nunca visita una oficina, una empresa minimo la visita varias veces y casi siempre para hacer gestiones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :::: en mi cartera futura habrá 1/6 de construcción.



Mira una que podría ser el 1/6..,Acciona no dedicada al ladrillo que yo sepa, diversificada, con presencia muy fuerte en el extranjero y saneada +-, pues fíjate a que precios está..y si rebota?


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :::: en mi cartera futura habrá 1/6 de construcción.



El problema de la construccion pura es que pagan a sus proveedores pronto y en muchos casos a credito y cobran de sus clientes tarde y mal. Otra cosa es que sean constructoras mixtas diversificadas como puede ser acciona o ferrovial.
Parece una tonteria pero cuando gestionas flujos de mill de euros esto puede marcar la diferencia de que tu modelo de negocio sea o no viable.


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2012)

*The Hellion*, recuerde que las EPSV sólo se pueden rescatar libremente transcurridos 10 años desde su primera aportación. Y que en el momento del rescate tributará por ello como rendimiento del trabajo, lo que puede incrementar (a veces considerablemente) su tipo marginal.

Recuerde que si cumple los requisitos, su tributación será por el 60% (el 40% restante está exento), por lo que puede ser interesante hacer números... y antes de retirar el dinero hacer, en el mismo ejercicio, una aportación fuerte (dentro de los límites) con lo que consigue una reducción de sus rendimientos del trabajo de un 40% de lo aportado. Bueno, a menos que haya cambiado la norma tributaria, hasta el año pasado se podía hacer.

Le dejo un enlace:http://www.epsv.org/pensiones/regapyprest2012.pdf

Ah! Evidentemente, transcurridos los 10 años, en lugar de rescatar puede usted traspasar la EPSV a cualquier otra entidad sin ninguna repercusión fiscal.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira una que podría ser el 1/6..,Acciona no dedicada al ladrillo que yo sepa, diversificada, con presencia muy fuerte en el extranjero y saneada +-, pues fíjate a que precios está..y si rebota?



A nivel contable esa es mi "constructora" favorita


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira una que podría ser el 1/6..,Acciona no dedicada al ladrillo que yo sepa, diversificada, con presencia muy fuerte en el extranjero y saneada +-, pues fíjate a que precios está..y si rebota?



Esa caerá a menos de 35 leuros. ::

Tiene un gráfico precioso para pegarse un hostión jraaande !!!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Esa caerá a menos de 35 leuros. ::
> 
> Tiene un gráfico precioso para pegarse un hostión jraaande !!!



Un rebote lógico (lleva mucha caída sin ajustar a fibos este mes) la llevaría a 56-61 €.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Un rebote lógico (lleva mucha caída sin ajustar a fibos este mes) la llevaría a 56-61 €.



Es de esperar un rebote pero a medio plazo hay que ir con el paraca puesto


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> *The Hellion*, recuerde que las EPSV sólo se pueden rescatar libremente transcurridos 10 años desde su primera aportación. Y que en el momento del rescate tributará por ello como rendimiento del trabajo, lo que puede incrementar (a veces considerablemente) su tipo marginal.
> 
> Recuerde que si cumple los requisitos, su tributación será por el 60% (el 40% restante está exento), por lo que puede ser interesante hacer números... y antes de retirar el dinero hacer, en el mismo ejercicio, una aportación fuerte (dentro de los límites) con lo que consigue una reducción de sus rendimientos del trabajo de un 40% de lo aportado. Bueno, a menos que haya cambiado la norma tributaria, hasta el año pasado se podía hacer.
> 
> ...



Otro pufo del universo emilione que no conocia.Son unos artistas


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Otro pufo del universo emilione que no conocia.Son unos artistas



La entidad que más participes tiene y más capital gestiona es BaskePesiones (BBK-Kutxabank). La verdad es que ha sido un bonito instrumento para ahorrar algunos impuestos de forma legal y, sobre todo, diferir el pago de los mismos. Aunque ya llevamos un par de años en que "se habla-se-dice-se-comenta" que el chollo se va a acabar. Hace falta dinero.


----------



## The Hellion (6 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> *The Hellion*, recuerde que las EPSV sólo se pueden rescatar libremente transcurridos 10 años desde su primera aportación. Y que en el momento del rescate tributará por ello como rendimiento del trabajo, lo que puede incrementar (a veces considerablemente) su tipo marginal.
> 
> Recuerde que si cumple los requisitos, su tributación será por el 60% (el 40% restante está exento), por lo que puede ser interesante hacer números... y antes de retirar el dinero hacer, en el mismo ejercicio, una aportación fuerte (dentro de los límites) con lo que consigue una reducción de sus rendimientos del trabajo de un 40% de lo aportado. Bueno, a menos que haya cambiado la norma tributaria, hasta el año pasado se podía hacer.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Tengo que mirarlo, porque aunque solo sea una vez al año, cuando me mandan la fotocopia cutre, me mosquea tener que pagarles por perder dinero!!


----------



## The Hellion (6 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> La entidad que más participes tiene y más capital gestiona es BaskePesiones (BBK-Kutxabank). La verdad es que ha sido un bonito instrumento para ahorrar algunos impuestos de forma legal y, sobre todo, diferir el pago de los mismos. Aunque ya llevamos un par de años en que "se habla-se-dice-se-comenta" que el chollo se va a acabar. Hace falta dinero.



Sí, pero cuando estuvieron de moda se los enchufaron a todo lo que se movía... amas de casa con ahorros que no habían trabajado en la vida... con la bonita consecuencia de que no se dedujeron nada en su momento, y ahora están pagando, o no, pero teóricamente deberían hacerlo si superan los mínimos, IRPF. Por no hablar de que los rendimientos solían ser menores que en los fondos de inversión puros. 

Pero el empleado de la sucursal tenía que enchufar x EPSVs y el ama de casa entró aquel día en la sucursal...


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira una que podría ser el 1/6..,Acciona no dedicada al ladrillo que yo sepa, diversificada, con presencia muy fuerte en el extranjero y saneada +-, pues fíjate a que precios está..y si rebota?



Hummmmm....







Lleva un descuelgue majo, más que un rebote sostenido yo creo que durante los próximos meses activará ese segundo. ACCIONA está peligrosa para aguantarla en cartera.


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2012)

No sé si lo han hecho de forma indiscriminada, pero el "enchufarlo" a las amas de casa puede tener su sentido... La norma permite al cónyuge ampliar el límite anual de aportaciones si ´realiza éstas a nombre de su pareja. Ejemplo típico: marido de 40 años gana 50k al año. Sólo puede deducirse 6k directamente, pero como mujer no trabaja, puede poner otros 2,4k para ella y deducírselos tambien (siempre que ella gane menos de 8k al año). Conclusión: en lugar de tributar por 50, lo hace por 41,8 y a un tipo marginal más pequeño (pasa del 40 al 35%).

En fín, lo tiene en el enlace que le pasé.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy a perdido los 1386.
> 
> Desde luego que si lo que ha hecho ahí arriba es un techo, está de los más peligroso.



Yo hasta que esté la alcista perforada tampoco lo daría por hecho, y eso que comenté que no veía a los USA más allá de un 5% extra de los máximos anteriores (llevan un 3%), pero el precio manda.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (6 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hummmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cierto, cierto, pero vamos muchos euros bajando sin ajustar. Hemos cumplido el objetivo del doble techo en 70 con activación por debajo de 61. El único pero que le veo es la directriz bajista que parece que ha roto con claridad para peor, pero estas directrices y canales bajistas, me parecen más importantes cuando rompen al alza.


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí esto de las convertibles me recuerda un escenario plausible para los hipanienses (que no hispalis que éstos se van a quedar en pelotas).
> 
> -Existe un trasvase de deuda pública a tenedores españoles. Es masivo y hoy en el foro existe un post sobre un artículo de JCB muy revelador sobre cómo los extranjeros sueltan y los bancos españoles compran.
> -España no podrá devolver su deuda y quedará un gap entre lo debido y lo pagable. Parte de ese gap se volverá pagable vía subida de impuestos hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> ...



He estado visitando a mi abuela (90 años) con los niños. Jugando y haciendo el pieza nos ha dado por abrir los cajones y armarios de los dormitorios de la planta superior y como antiguamente se hacía ...... los fondos forrados con hojas de periódico. En concreto eran del Alerta y El Diariio Montañes. Ojeándolos he visto clasificados con venta de pisos en Santander en los años 89, 92, 94 y 98. Y he alucinado.

Entre el 89 y 92/94 puedo decir que algunos comparables eran más caros en el 89 que en el resto de años (92 y 94). Supongo que sería por la crisis del 92 que hizo bajar bastante los pisos por lo que he oido siempre. El año 98 es más significativo y puedo decir que:
-Los pisos en buenas zonas estaban a 1/3 o 2/5 de como están ahora.
-Los pisos en zonas más normales o de clase trabajadora estaban a 3/5 de como están ahora.

Parece que a los pepitos con pisos en zonas buenas, les cuesta más bajar y reconocer la minusvalía que atesoran ......... o que son capaces de aguantar más porque son personas con mayor solvencia. En cualquiera de los casos vienen curvas. Estamos hablando del año 98 y seguro que España se va a poner bastante peor que cómo andábamos en aquella época (ya acabé la carrera en 97/98 y recuerdo que vivía bien, tenía buena paga y me daba hasta para irme algún finde a un hotel a ejem, ejem).

Y cómo no, si alguien representa el poder adquisitivo de la población, en sus cimas y en sus valles ..... esos son los bancos. Por mucho que estén diversificados el SAN y el BBVA, les viene un golpe fuerte. Ya mejor ni mentar al Popular que anda unas 8 veces por debajo de su máximo y estando tan focalizado en España .... va a pillar la del pulpo como diría aquel.

Día que pasa, los 3 pavos del SAN por título los veo .......... más que posibles, hasta caros. Tiene que reconocer su pufo inmobiliaria, su pufo de deuda pública española, su pufo de deuda privada (los impagos masivos de las inmobiliarias de hace 2 años .... se van a reproducir en otros segmentos industriales) y se va a quedar operando en un sector de actividad mucho más reducido (y despepitorrado) que el habitual en la última década.


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es que yo no veo tan claro todo, me explico: un ejemplo de banco barato sería el Popular (que además hizo una buena compra entiendo el pasado año). El Popular tiene una capacidad de hacer beneficios actualmente de entre 500-600 millones de euros (pongamos 550 + la consolidación del beneficio del Pastor en otros 50), pero claro, Popular (y es aplicable en su proporción al resto) tendrá que provisionar (por exigencias del BdE vía BCE) ladrillo cada año por unos 1500-1600 millones en el 2012 y 2013. La banca, en general ya ha agotado sus provisiones genéricas o cíclicas realizadas en tiempos de bonanza, por lo que, como hizo Santander en 2011, tendrá que tirar contra resultados. Pues bien, y ésto lo aplicamos a bbva y resto, o viene un fondo tontolón que le compré parte de ese ladrillo (principalmente suelo) que tiene que provisionar a gasto con un 20% de descuento sobre su valor contable para quedar a pre en resultados (es decir, beneficio 0, por eso están con las historias de convertibles, bonos y pagarés, pq tienen su letrita pequeña que no se aseguran el nominal si el ejercicio acaba en pérdidas) y para eso el fondo extranjero tendría que ser anormalmente tonto (por ahora piden rebajas de entre el 35-50% de ladrillo) o se come un ejercicio con pérdidas como Dios manda en el 2012 y 2013 (se trata de restar simplemente). Al final, yo creo que el mercado lo que descontará (y ya se ha hablado varias veces..así que al loro!! que diría el otro) es que la banca nuestra nacional no va a repartir dividendo. Es más, si tengo que apostar en un futuro por un sector, sería las constructoras con buen dividendo pq son las que están diversificadas y saneadas por ahora (o es que alguién creo que las decenas de miles de millones de ladrillo sin desarrollar van a quedar en balance por los siglos de los siglos). Digan lo que digan, entramos en crisis por el ladrillo y saldremos de ella con él, a su justo precio claro está (para nosotros, los fondos extranjeros, los chinos o los que sean).



Totalmente de acuerdo. FCC a 8 pavos y dando buen dividendo. Tiene deuda pero tiene buen negocio concesional. Su diversificación me gusta porque es más internacional que de tipos de servicios.

Ferrovial no me gusta nada porque el tema de BAA les va a salir rana. De momento pagaron un montón de dinero (muy por encima de lo razonable), están sufriendo la regulación y no consiguen que se construya la nueva terminal. Cuando venga el nuevo alcalde quizá les vaya hasta peor (por mucho que lo vean como una esperanza porque con el actual no pueden). Y está previsto hacer un nuevo aeropuerto que sustituya a Heathrow por lo que o se lo llevan o que van a quedar en segunda división.

ACS ni tocarla porque se dedica más a la política que a los negocios.

OHL es la mejor sin duda. Es quien tiene mejor talento directivo e ideas claras. Poco conocida pero un cañon. Su pero es que el free float es pequeño y bastante manejable por los fondos especulativos.

Sacyr, simplemente dejará de ser empresa entendida como lo que es hoy.

Acciona, no me gusta nada. Creo que tiene poco valor que ofrecer y desde luego no les veo compitiendo de tú a tú con FCC y Ferrovial. Acciona está muy focalizado en las energías renovables al estilo de Abengoa y terminarán pagando el mismo peaje vía deuda. Les ha salvado el pelotazo que dieron en Endesa.


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :::: en mi cartera futura habrá 1/6 de construcción.



No sé qué vas a encontrar por ahí para llenar los 5/6 restantes fracción a fracción .....


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hoy a perdido los 1386.
> 
> Desde luego que si lo que ha hecho ahí arriba es un techo, está de los más peligroso.



Yo creo que le queda aún más tiempo para formar el techo definitivamente. Esa subida se merece una buena corrección y para que sea de entidad .... el techo tiene que consumir tiempo.
Hoy ha tocado los 76 que es un nivel muy relevante. Ha sido tocarlo y rebotar con fuerza. Debería subir hasta 400 de nuevo y generar una figura más consolidada con neck line en 76 por lo que el objetivo de caida posterior sería por lo menos hasta 26.

El DAX más o menos equivalente con neckline en 6600 teniendo en cuenta que hoy ha tocado los 6610 aprox.

El IBEX también está en nivel de soporte por lo que todos los índices lo tienen a huevo para rebotar algo.

En la próxima sesión se podría empezar bajando (el cierre de hoy ha sido bastante rojo e intenso en la cercanía del cierre de la sesión) lo que da de sobra para que el IBEX marque los 74XY que a mí me salen como target de la onda bajista en la que ahora está inmersa este índice.


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A nivel contable esa es mi "constructora" favorita



Yo humildemente les digo que es un cagarrón enorme. Algo sé de esta empresa y puedo decirles que en el mundo concesional no son buenos ni competitivos. Recuerdo que el mundo concesional es de amplio margen operativo pero requiere mucha financiación que es sinónimo de confianza en los bancos.

El problema que les veo es que operan en un negocio soportado por las ayudas y las subvenciones. Ese no es un modelo sostenible en mi opinión.


----------



## Claca (6 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cierto, cierto, pero vamos muchos euros bajando sin ajustar. Hemos cumplido el objetivo del doble techo en 70 con activación por debajo de 61. El único pero que le veo es la directriz bajista que parece que ha roto con claridad para peor, pero estas directrices y canales bajistas, me parecen más importantes cuando rompen al alza.



Bueno, yo hablaba de la opción mantenerlas en cartera. A corto plazo, sí, podría rebotar, como bien has comentado tarde o temprano tocará aliviar la sobreventa.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo humildemente les digo que es un cagarrón enorme. Algo sé de esta empresa y puedo decirles que en el mundo concesional no son buenos ni competitivos. Recuerdo que el mundo concesional es de amplio margen operativo pero requiere mucha financiación que es sinónimo de confianza en los bancos.
> 
> El problema que les veo es que operan en un negocio soportado por las ayudas y las subvenciones. Ese no es un modelo sostenible en mi opinión.



A largo plazo cualquier constructora que este apalancada es un riesgo extra.No es el mejor modelo empresarial.Prefiero aquellas que cobran pronto y pagan tarde y no al reves. Utilities,telecos o consumo de bienes basicos. De las "CONTRUCTORAS ESPAÑOLAS" junto con ferrovial son las que mas esfuerzos han realizado durante los ultimos años de cara a la inversion y a reducir deuda.Yo no conozco personalmente acciona pero contablemente su margen bruto es muy alto.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

OBRASCON HUARTE LAIN S.A. (OHL:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

Sobre OHL analizándola un poco por encima no esta mal.A grandes rasgos saco:

No tienen problemas de liquidez (Tienen en Tesorería mas o menos el 25% de su deuda estructural). El problema es que están incrementando esta deuda estructural a un ritmo del 10% aunque si que es verdad que la tesorería crece a tasas mas elevadas.
Capitaliza por unos 2000 millones siendo la media de sus ventas 4000 mill (price to sales de 0'5) y su margen bruto es del 44%.
No parece una mala inversión el problema de todas las constructoras es que dependen demasiados de variables ajenas que dan inseguridad a una inversión a largo plazo.

Me parece mucho mejor inversión que ACS


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> OBRASCON HUARTE LAIN S.A. (OHL:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek
> 
> Sobre OHL analizándola un poco por encima no esta mal.A grandes rasgos saco:
> 
> ...



OHL tiene el mejor management del sector de largo. ACS como empresa es buena (Cobra es un tiro y la reciente compra alemana es muy buena inversión) pero está metida en líos de los que va a tener difícil salir.


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A largo plazo cualquier constructora que este apalancada es un riesgo extra.No es el mejor modelo empresarial.Prefiero aquellas que cobran pronto y pagan tarde y no al reves. Utilities,telecos o consumo de bienes basicos. De las "CONTRUCTORAS ESPAÑOLAS" junto con ferrovial son las que mas esfuerzos han realizado durante los ultimos años de cara a la inversion y a reducir deuda.Yo no conozco personalmente acciona pero contablemente su margen bruto es muy alto.



Con todos los respecto a los Entrecanales, Grupo Acciona es una pyme venida a más. Ha reorientado su negocio hacia operaciones de alto margen operativo pero que requiere cantidades muy altas de inversión que de momento van soslayando en parte por subvenciones. Eso no es sostenible a largo plazo.
El mercado no es tonto y por eso le han dado más fuerte que al resto desde máximos (vs OHL, ACS y Ferrovial).

Yo me jugaba los leuros antes en negocios regulados en los que se pueda entrar a mejor precio, si bien el mejor negocio que estoy viendo será tener la pasta en Luxemburgo llegado el momento.

Otra opción son los sectores muy cíclicos usanos cuyos ciclos en bolsa compensan sobradamente el efecto divisa. Apúntense las carboneras e industriales relacionadas con el petróleo .... llegará su momento y nos reiremos de lo que ganan los constructores vía comidas con los políticos de turno y auditores de servicio.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Con todos los respecto a los Entrecanales, Grupo Acciona es una pyme venida a más. Ha reorientado su negocio hacia operaciones de alto margen operativo pero que requiere cantidades muy altas de inversión que de momento van soslayando en parte por subvenciones. Eso no es sostenible a largo plazo.
> El mercado no es tonto y por eso le han dado más fuerte que al resto desde máximos (vs OHL, ACS y Ferrovial).
> 
> Yo me jugaba los leuros antes en negocios regulados en los que se pueda entrar a mejor precio, si bien el mejor negocio que estoy viendo será tener la pasta en Luxemburgo llegado el momento.
> ...



Y tanto margen, como que es la constructora que mas margen bruto tiene de España (77%) ahora si lo ha sacado a base de subvenciones la cosa cambia.
Ahora ademas de no parar de invertir ha reducido su deuda estructural de 18000 mill en 2008 a 7000 en 2011 y ha conseguido tener en caja 2000 mill.
Financieramente esta mejor que en 2008
Aunque personalmente tengo la misma perspectiva que has comentado antes, si ya la bolsa de por si es arriesgada ¿porque jugarse los leuros que tanto cuesta ganar en negocios que tienen demasiada incertidumbre como las concesionarias?
Me quedo con negocios regulados o que sean fácilmente predecibles.
Energía, telecomunicaciones,bienes básicos de consumo, acero, banca y seguros.
No me gustan las carboneras ni las solares prefiero las gasistas americanas porque como has comentado antes ya que uno se juega el dinero mejor jugárselo en negocios que sean rentables sin la mano del estado por detrás.
¿Conoces alguna gasista usana que sea puntera?
¿Como ves ibe? Me estoy dejando hasta la camisa con las aventuras del Sr Galan


----------



## vmmp29 (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí esto de las convertibles me recuerda un escenario plausible para los hipanienses (que no hispalis que éstos se van a quedar en pelotas).
> 
> -Existe un trasvase de deuda pública a tenedores españoles. Es masivo y hoy en el foro existe un post sobre un artículo de JCB muy revelador sobre cómo los extranjeros sueltan y los bancos españoles compran.
> -España no podrá devolver su deuda y quedará un gap entre lo debido y lo pagable. Parte de ese gap se volverá pagable vía subida de impuestos hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> ...



eiinnnnnnnnn.... me llama la atención, acabo de llegar o me acabo de emborrachar con la limonada que he tomado :: 
Italia está como está incluso con esto :8:

Lombardía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

con 4 aeropuertos y 10millones de habitantes mueve 30 millones de pasajeros, desde luego el sur de Italia es una casa de putan como hispanistan

_como se larguen de aquí un 20% de los parados juveniles o no (formados) esto será un inmenso solar


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y tanto margen, como que es la constructora que mas margen bruto tiene de España (77%) ahora si lo ha sacado a base de subvenciones la cosa cambia.
> Ahora ademas de no parar de invertir ha reducido su deuda estructural de 18000 mill en 2008 a 7000 en 2011 y ha conseguido tener en caja 2000 mill.
> Financieramente esta mejor que en 2008
> Aunque personalmente tengo la misma perspectiva que has comentado antes, si ya la bolsa de por si es arriesgada ¿porque jugarse los leuros que tanto cuesta ganar en negocios que tienen demasiada incertidumbre como las concesionarias?
> ...



Iberdrola se debería poder comprar un euro más abajo pero para eso el IBEX tiene que bajar y para eso los que mandan son los bancos y Telefónica. Llegará porque vaya trío .....

En USA lo que sigo son empresas del estilo Hercules Offshore, Meritor, Ivanhoe Energy, Basic Energy Services, Patriot Coal, Peabody, ..... Son sectores muy cíclicos que suben una barbaridad y bajan una barbaridad. Engañan poco porque cuando se ponen en tendencia se descorrelacionan totalmente de los índices usanos. Y allí no hay problema para tener posiciones en el lado short.

Edito: Cuando digo "un euro más abajo" en Iberdrola, soy generoso.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

¿Janus que ves a FCC?
Contablemente la veo saneada, tiene en caja la mitad de su deuda.
Su margen bruto es del 54%, cotiza en mínimos pero vende mucho para ganar tan poco. De 11000 mill de ingresos que obtuvo en 2011 solo declaro como beneficios 130 mill.Tiene unos costes fijos muy elevados (3200 mill) que no ha sido capaz de reducir cuando su negocio se ha visto mermado.
A ojo de buen cubero apostaría a que su limite mínimo de ventas para no entrar en pérdidas debe rondar los 9000-10000 mill de ingresos.
Si crees que su negocio se verá incrementado puede ser una buena opción ahora como este se vea mermado de esos 9000 mill límite tiene muchísimas probabilidades de entrar en pérdidas.


----------



## Janus (6 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Janus que ves a FCC?
> Contablemente la veo saneada, tiene en caja la mitad de su deuda.
> Su margen bruto es del 54%, cotiza en mínimos pero vende mucho para ganar tan poco. De 11000 mill de ingresos que obtuvo en 2011 solo declaro como beneficios 130 mill.Tiene unos costes fijos muy elevados (3200 mill) que no ha sido capaz de reducir cuando su negocio se ha visto mermado.
> A ojo de buen cubero apostaría a que su limite mínimo de ventas para no entrar en pérdidas debe rondar los 9000-10000 mill de ingresos.
> Si crees que su negocio se verá incrementado puede ser una buena opción ahora como este se vea mermado de esos 9000 mill límite tiene muchísimas probabilidades de entrar en pérdidas.



Es una buena empresa si bien aún sigue muy siendo de "ingenieros de caminos" por mucho que la propiedad no es de esa profesión ni su Presidente / CEO.
Tiene una abultada deuda si bien está muy aplicada en la necesidad de vender / rotar activos para reducirla. Son capaces de renunciar a diversos negocios porque ahora lo mandatory es reducir la deuda de cara a seguir teniendo acceso a financiación para seguir invirtiendo en negocios concesionales (residuos, mto de infraestructuras ....).
La veo un poquito anticuada por lo que se les nota que les cuesta innovar en nuevos negocios. Un poquito lentos a mi entender.

Han estado sufriendo mucho en términos de caja y ese era uno de los motivos por los que desinvertir. Recientemente se han hecho con el 100% de Alpine (negocio construtor en Austria y Alemania) pero eso eran cuatro perras por lo que no denota que estén fuertes financieramente.

La reciente noticia de poder cobrar las deudas de ayuntamientos es una noticia fabulosa para ellos porque eliminará las tensiones de caja. Esto le va a dar otra perspectiva en cuanto a la estrategia de rotación de activos. Recordad cómo se recibió en bolsa el tema de los cementos en USA.

En los últimos años han estado obteniendo un ebitda muy alto en los negocios de Medioambiente (residuos urbanos principalmente) que era "comido" por el negocio constructor si bien es cierto que éste cada vez es más y más pequeño. Otro buen negocio que tienen es el de Aqualia si bien están muy muy por detrás de Agbar (participada por Suez, nº 2 en el mundo). En Latinoamérica participan en Proactivia con otra empresa y se dedican al mundo del agua etc.... si bien allí es un negocio bastante diferente en el cómo se gestiona y en el peso de las administraciones públicas. Considero que Agbar lo está haciendo mejor y tienen un expertise y track de más valor.

Un negocio que ha sido espectacular, de largo el mejor durante unos cuantos años, fue Portland Valderribas. El negocio del Cemento es super rentable cuando se está en ciclo expansivo. Si no recuerdo mal, tenían ahí el mayor ebitda del grupo (por encima del 26%, hablo de memoria).

Una pena, y un reflejo de cómo están de cash, es la necesidad de diluir su propiedad en Globalvía. Es un negocio de altos márgenes (si bien es cierto que esta filial no puede catalogarse como "relevante" en el mercado) pero que requiere mucho cash de entrada. Ceder o compartir parte de ese amplio margen de negocio es síntoma de que ellos solos no pueden .... y tienen cuatro, como quien dice, concesiones por ahí.

Otro tema que a mí personalmente no me gusta demasiado es la vocación de la propiedad para "estar toda la vida". Eso es lo que les hace no tener reparto en prestar su propiedad para que terceros se pongan cortos en el valor y eso lastra mucho a la cotización al margen de si el negocio va mejor o peor.

En resumen, es una buena empresa ..... mejor noticia es el cómo se está poniendo la valoración motivada por los contínuos prestamos de acciones por parte de la propiedad. Para mi estilo, es demasiado arcaica en cuanto a órganos de gestión y en primera línea de mando tienen a personas muy mayores y del "porqueyonaciasiyyolovalgo". Creo que le falta la juventud y la chispa que tiene el management de otras empresas como Ferrovial.

Mi posible interés de inversión reside más en el atractivo de precio que tendría a 8 euros por título, por la ciclicidad sectorial que impera en su sector, por el nivel de relación que le otorga tener en plantilla a dinosaurios políticos etc ..... más que porque crea que son algo muy innovador y rompedor en el mercado.

Respecto a poder entrar en pérdidas si no alcanzan una determinada cifra de negocios ..... no creo que les diferencie de otras empresas ni me marcaría una cifra matemática porque entiendo que bajarían personal a espuertas. Más de la mitad de la plantilla debe ser empleados de muy baja cualificación y baja antiguedad (residuos urbanos que son intensivos en manos).

Este último párrafo encierra el por qué no me gusta demasiado su concepción del negocio .... ya que se basa en la relación con la casta y en la gestión de la línea de costes. *De talento humano excepcional y motivado ... poco o nada.*


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es una buena empresa si bien aún sigue muy siendo de "ingenieros de caminos" por mucho que la propiedad no es de esa profesión ni su Presidente / CEO.
> Tiene una abultada deuda si bien está muy aplicada en la necesidad de vender / rotar activos para reducirla. Son capaces de renunciar a diversos negocios porque ahora lo mandatory es reducir la deuda de cara a seguir teniendo acceso a financiación para seguir invirtiendo en negocios concesionales (residuos, mto de infraestructuras ....).
> La veo un poquito anticuada por lo que se les nota que les cuesta innovar en nuevos negocios. Un poquito lentos a mi entender.
> 
> ...



Contablemente si tuviese que decidir un orden sería (Desde la perspectiva de especulador puro y duro):
1)acciona

Venden 7390 se quedan con 5660 y 1310 los dedican a mano de obra(23%).
Deben 6700 y en caja tienen 1900.


2)ohl

Venden 4000 se quedan con 2000 de margen y 700 lo dedican a mano de obra(35%)
Su deuda estructural es de 5400 y en caja disponen de 1489.


3)ferrovial

Venden 7400 y se quedan con 5090 y 2000 se van en mano de obra (39%)
Deben 8100 y tienen 2300

4)fcc

Venden 11000 (35% menos que hace 3 años) se quedan con 6500 y 3200 se van en mano de obra(49%). Deben 4800 y en caja tienen 2300

5)acs

Vende 28000 se queda con 10500 y en mano de obra se deja 6300 (60%).
Debe 9700 y en caja tiene 6800.

Personalmente creo que las inversiones mas rentables y predecibles son aquellas que presentan una mayor intensidad en capital. Se que es duro decir esto en los tiempos que corren y mas con el paro que hay pero es la realidad, es por eso que he elegido ese orden.Ahora el tema de las concesiones es un área muy difícil de analizar porque tiene demasiadas incertidumbres y depende de demasiadas variables externas ajenas al inversor capitalista.


Que el gasto de personal suponga un desembolso superior al 35% del margen bruto no es nada bueno (Si lo que quieres es invertir en una empresa con perspectivas a largo plazo). En iberdrola mas o menos esta en un 32%


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No sé qué vas a encontrar por ahí para llenar los 5/6 restantes fracción a fracción .....



1/6 Telefonica
1/6 BBVA ó SAN
1/6 IBE y/o EON y/o RWE
1/6 FCC (es mi favorita de largo en el Sector Construcción)
1/6 en índices
1/6 en Aseguradoras (Allianz o Muenchener)

Es la idea pero puede ir cambiando en función de los acontecimientos.


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es una buena empresa si bien aún sigue muy siendo de "ingenieros de caminos" por mucho que la propiedad no es de esa profesión ni su Presidente / CEO.
> Tiene una abultada deuda si bien está muy aplicada en la necesidad de vender / rotar activos para reducirla. Son capaces de renunciar a diversos negocios porque ahora lo mandatory es reducir la deuda de cara a seguir teniendo acceso a financiación para seguir invirtiendo en negocios concesionales (residuos, mto de infraestructuras ....).
> La veo un poquito anticuada por lo que se les nota que les cuesta innovar en nuevos negocios. Un poquito lentos a mi entender.
> 
> ...



Cooooño Janus, a 8 pavos !!!! Eres mas madmaxista que yo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 4)fcc
> 
> Venden 11000 (35% menos que hace 3 años) se quedan con 6500 y 3200 se van en mano de obra(49%). Deben 4800 y en caja tienen 2300
> 
> Que el gasto de personal suponga un desembolso superior al 35% del margen bruto no es nada bueno (Si lo que quieres es invertir en una empresa con perspectivas a largo plazo). En iberdrola mas o menos esta en un 32%



Rajao y su Reforma Laboral vienen en su ayuda ::


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2012)

Una de las claves, sin duda:


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Contablemente
> 1)acciona
> Venden 7390 *se quedan con 5660* y 1310 los dedican a mano de obra(23%).
> Deben *6700* y en caja tienen 1900.
> ...



Otro enfoque: Las hay que pueden atender el pago de su deuda con los beneficios de un solo año, y las hay que no... pero lo importante es la "reproducibilidad" del dato. La recurrencia, vamos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 1/6 Telefonica
> 1/6 BBVA ó SAN
> 1/6 IBE y/o EON y/o RWE
> 1/6 FCC (es mi favorita de largo en el Sector Construcción)
> ...



E-on tiene 73000 empleados

Te resumo su 2011:

Vende 113000 mill se queda con 15000 de margen bruto y se gasta 5400 mill en personal para terminar declarando unas perdidas de 2200 mill.
Debe 23000 mill y en caja tiene 6800 mill.Tienen un serio problema,el modelo energetico ha cambiado y estos aunque eran muy eficientes en tema de nucleares, Merkel ya les ha dicho NEIN NEIN NEIN...si no me equivoco creo que se estaban diversificando invirtiendo en edp portugal .

Vamos con RWE:

VENDE 49000 mill su margen bruto es 15000 mill y en 2011 gano 1800 mill. Su gasto de personal asciende a 5600 mill.
Debe 15000 mill y en caja tiene 7000 mill.

De primeras te diria que es mejor inversión RWE ademas su capitalizacion es menor or tanto también te saldrá mas barata.

Apuesta por iberdrola,,apuntate al club de los troleados por galan...tengo que llenar el nuevo bus hacia la jga.


Ahora en serio iberdrola de todas es la mas eficiente con diferencia, utiliza menos mano obra (32000 empleados) sus margenes son mas altos y a través de amortizaciones y provisiones consigue esconder 6000 millones que en gran medida usa para invertir (Se ve en el cash flow de operaciones)

Su gran problema es su deuda 30000 mill con una caja de 2000 y pico mill.

Hace un rato he revisado las cuentas de gas natural y la verdad es todavía mas eficiente que iberdrola y ha gestionado con mas cabeza su deuda.

FCC yo creo que lo va a tener complicado, le iba bien cuando todos los ayuntamientos construían sin parar , ahi estaba la koplowith la primera dispuesta a dar mano obra. Pero en un entorno cada vez mas globalizado ese exceso de mano de obra puede pasarle factura.
(Creo que su hermana diversifico mejor su cartera)
En temas de infraestructuras mi opinión personal al margen de pelotazos tipo el ave a la meca que no deja de ser un proyecto gracioso made hispakistan la realidad es que a priori las infraestructuras mas útiles que seguramente necesitaremos de aquí a 20 años será la gestión del agua y de los residuos.
Dentro de mi ignoracia en temas de ingenieria a priori la empresa que mas he visto volcada en proyectos para potabilizar el agua ha sido a acciona.

Sobre indices....La estadistica a largo plazo rara vez falla (El indice mas rentable de la historia de forma sostenida es el sp500)

Sobre banca, apuesto mas por BBVA (Se nota que las llevo en cartera). No han diluido tanto el capital y no maltratan tanto a sus clientes ...a largo plazo debería notarse en la cotización.


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2012)




----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Otro enfoque: Las hay que pueden atender el pago de su deuda con los beneficios de un solo año, y las hay que no... pero lo importante es la "reproducibilidad" del dato. La recurrencia, vamos.



No son los beneficios.Es el margen bruto o la parte alta de la tabla. A esto hay que restarle las amortizaciones, provisiones, mano de obra,inversiones e intereses.Es un planteamiento bastante bueno el que haces ya que lo lógico seria que la deuda estructural no supere ese margen bruto (En una mal dada el dinero de las amortizaciones y provisiones no ha salido de la empresa y podría ser usado para amortizar deuda, también se podría dejar de invertir o incluso desinvertir y si la situación es extrema queda la mano de obra) Por lo que tu análisis es correcto, ya que esto unido al dinero que pueda tener la empresa en caja puede servirle para salir del agujero lo mas pronto posible.

La cosa cambiaría bastante ya que fcc podría ser la mas recuperable en términos de eficiencia


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


>



jajajajajajaja ..Voy hacer unos pinitos dentro del AT (Dentro de mi mundo de rotrings y tiralineas de la época de atapuerca)

FCC (según el gráfico estaría en el suelo histórico)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Mis objetivos de cartera si consigo los precios que quiero serían:
- En constructoras: FCC y Ferrovial (Ferrovial en este último año de putas lo ha bordado en términos de cotización. Por otra parte, es para la mi, la mejor asentada en Usa, y no en mierdas de viento y agua, sino en los despachos, en construcción de autopistas (tiene 3 en Texas por ejemplo) etc). FCC lo digo pq conozco un par de bancos que le han adjudicado varios desarrollos de "activos tóxicos" (que algunos siguen creyendo que los suelos y obras en curso van a estar en balance por los siglos) y los veo serios en todo lo que hacen. ACS debe hasta el aire que respira y tiene el mal de Botín, es decir, ha comprado para ser más grande, sin saber muy bien a veces lo que compraba, su presi además, creo que cae chaquetas al gobierno actual. OHL puede tener su oportunidad (junto a Ferrovial es la + ppera) pq se ha comportado decentemente en esta crisis ladrillera y Sacyr ya no cuenta, es un chicharro que ya no tendría que estar en el ibex haciendo saltos de gato muerto.
- Repsol, pq aunque la veo a 15 y algo en no mucho, es un valor que dado el buen dividendo y la guerra que le va a ganar a la demagoga argentina, van a empezar a entrar manos fuertes a saco. Si, se consume menos, y está cara la gasolina etc, pero será hasta que la gente proteste (huelga de camioneros y esas cosas). A 1,2 la gente estaría feliz..
- telefónica: las opciones a 18 pavos de Alierta vence en junio de 2014. Alierta en un insider recomendado por Goldman cuando entró en el verano. Esos 12,6-12,7 que pilló los mantiene por el efecto del descuento de dividendo (el golpe real de telefónica vino desde los 19 a los 13, no lo olvidemos). No es la que más va a crecer en precio, pero si la mejor para una renta fija vía dividendo bien asentada y sus eurillos recuperará.
- BBva y Caixabank: Botín ya dijo que su beneficio aumentaría un 50% en los 2 próximos años...malo, hace como Alierta hace un par de años cuando aseguraba el dividendo en 1,75 de por vida, nadie regala información que supone euros. Bbva y Caixabank siempre me han parecido horribles como banca de clientes personas (cobran por todo) pero serios a nivel de empresa (es de lo mejor para trabajar con ellos en financiación por el rigor) y tienen bastante menos ladrillos en proporción que el resto.
Como sorpresa futura veo a Jazztel, aunque si siguen haciéndolo bien (despiden fácil, contratan barato y no dan mal servicio) se la comerá una de las grandes europeas.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mis objetivos de cartera si consigo los precios que quiero serían:
> - En constructoras: FCC y Ferrovial (Ferrovial en este último año de putas lo ha bordado en términos de cotización. Por otra parte, es para la mi, la mejor asentada en Usa, y no en mierdas de viento y agua, sino en los despachos, en construcción de autopistas (tiene 3 en Texas por ejemplo) etc). FCC lo digo pq conozco un par de bancos que le han adjudicado varios desarrollos de "activos tóxicos" (que algunos siguen creyendo que los suelos y obras en curso van a estar en balance por los siglos) y los veo serios en todo lo que hacen. ACS debe hasta el aire que respira y tiene el mal de Botín, es decir, ha comprado para ser más grande, sin saber muy bien a veces lo que compraba, su presi además, creo que cae chaquetas al gobierno actual. OHL puede tener su oportunidad (junto a Ferrovial es la + ppera) pq se ha comportado decentemente en esta crisis ladrillera y Sacyr ya no cuenta, es un chicharro que ya no tendría que estar en el ibex haciendo saltos de gato muerto.
> - Repsol, pq aunque la veo a 15 y algo en no mucho, es un valor que dado el buen dividendo y la guerra que le va a ganar a la demagoga argentina, van a empezar a entrar manos fuertes a saco. Si, se consume menos, y está cara la gasolina etc, pero será hasta que la gente proteste (huelga de camioneros y esas cosas). A 1,2 la gente estaría feliz..
> - telefónica: las opciones a 18 pavos de Alierta vence en junio de 2014. Alierta en un insider recomendado por Goldman cuando entró en el verano. Esos 12,6-12,7 que pilló los mantiene por el efecto del descuento de dividendo (el golpe real de telefónica vino desde los 19 a los 13, no lo olvidemos). No es la que más va a crecer en precio, pero si la mejor para una renta fija vía dividendo bien asentada y sus eurillos recuperará.
> ...



Yo entre ferrovial y fcc...ferrovial
entre bbva y caixabank...bbva

¿Que precios tienes de entrada para ferrovial,fcc y Telefónica?
Supongo que para repsol serán los 15 que mencionas

Del ibex las empresas que mas flujo generan son Telefonica,Repsol e Iberdrola al margen de los bancos san y bbva


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> E-on tiene 73000 empleados
> 
> Te resumo su 2011:
> 
> ...



... es que no nos volvamos locos. El negocio de las constructoras no se basa en el talento ni en la innovación. Se basa principalmente en aprovechar su músculo financiero, en una actividad ingenieril cerrada, para trabajar al dictado de la casta. Y este proceso es peculiar y plenamente característico de los negocios "delporqueyolovalgoyamimelodebesporqueanteriormenteteayude".

-El pastel se lo reparten 6 actores relevantes (que iban comprando contínuamente a multitud de actores locales y provinciales para perpetuar su dominio y lastrar la competencia).
-Hay mucho político metido en el sector o mucho ex-sector metido a político. No hace falta ser más explícitico.
-Muy caracterizado por personas de edad muy avanzada. Me parece bien pero que no hay gente joven ..... es un error. De todas formas, es lógico porque es un negocio que se basa en las relaciones personales y ahí la edad cuenta mucho.
-Estos señores son los que construyeron las infraestructuras de España en los años 70 y vete tú a decirles cómo se gestiona una empresa. Poco menos que les debemos pleitesía.
-Ganan de los modificados de obra "añadidos inflados en precio que difícilmente se pueden abrir a la competencia".

Piensen en un sector y miren a ver si son capaces de obtener una lista como la siguiente:

-Lío en el depósito de gas Castor.
-Lío de sobornos presuntos de Ferrovial en Cataluña.
-Lío sobre las peticiones de ayuda para mejorar la cuenta de resultados de las radiales madrileñas (que son deficitarias).
-Venga a pedir año a año pasta para infraestructuras. Vamos, el quehaydelomio.
-Aeropuertos fantasma etc.... que han sido construidos por ellos.
-Multitud de obras emblemáticas que han terminado con el precio doblado.
-Ciudad deportiva del Real Madrid en Valdebebas (medio regalado el terreno).
-Pelotazo en los rascacielos de Madrid en la antigua Ciudad deportiva.
-Pelotazo en su día con la antigua Esquina del Bernabeu y lío actual nuevamente con la recalificación de ese terreno.
-Pelotazo con el soterramiento de la circunvalación de Madrid (M30).
.................

Hay infinitos y seguro que sabemos una parte limitadita de los apaños que han realizado.

Si quieren algún día les comento cómo se genera el dinero negro en las obras y cómo lo vienen lavando.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> E-on tiene 73000 empleados
> 
> Te resumo su 2011:
> 
> ...




Buenos días,

¿De dónde sacas los datos Ponzi?


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> E-on tiene 73000 empleados
> 
> Te resumo su 2011:
> 
> ...



:Aplauso: Sus aportaciones son un LUJO.


----------



## Mulder (7 Abr 2012)

Hamijos, miren a ver si me recomiendan un buen hardware que el mio creo que se ha quedado un poco pasado de moda...







El portátil también quiero renovarlo porque creo recordar que lo compré más o menos por la misma época...







:XX:

Bueno, vamos al lio especial (pero intencionadamente escueto) de hoy:

Creo que ahora habría que ponerse corto hasta julio, donde tendremos un buen momento para comprar a largo plazo, y cuando digo largo plazo me refiero a unos 8-10 meses vista más o menos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2012)

LOL!
No había visto un portátil estilo Luis XV


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso: Sus aportaciones son un LUJO.



Hay que reconocer el NIVELAZO de estos últimos posts.


----------



## The Hellion (7 Abr 2012)

eon y RWE (junto con Iberdrola, hasta cierto punto) son probablemente las eléctricas tradicionales que más avanzadas están en la evolución hacia las eléctricas 2.0. Acaban (hace diez días) de abandonar un proyecto conjunto que tenían en Gales para construir unas macrocentrales nucleares. Oficialmente, el motivo ha sido que preveían problemas para conseguir financiación para esos proyectos. Esta explicación, por supuesto, viene bien al gobierno británico, que está interesado en potenciar la energía nuclear como parte de su programa para reducir las emisiones de carbono... y también conviene a e-on y RWE, que ahora están a la caza de un comprador (EDF, anyone?) para el proyecto. 

Porque lo que parece más verosímil, cuando se estudia detenidamente la operación, es que una vez forzadas a abandonar la energía nuclear en Alemania (y asumido el shock de que, llegado el momento, un político te cruje tus planes desarrollados durante decenios por un puñado de votos, y si eso lo hace uno de tu país, ¿qué no hará, en caso de necesidad, uno de otro país?) y obligadas a asumir unos costes bestiales y a reorientar toda su estrategia, tanto e-on como RWE han empezado a asumir los costes reales del fin de ciclo nuclear. Y no parece que les apetezca lanzarse en un programa a gran escala, que se pondría en marcha en 2020/2025, y que vaya usted a saber qué repercusiones tendría pasada esa fecha, en cuanto a costes de reciclaje y almacenamiento, y en cuanto a modernización de la generación de las energías "verdes". Porque una cosa son proyectos aislados en Noruega y en otros lugares del mundo, y otra macroproyectos de 6.000 MW y 18.000 millones de euros, que cuando entren en funcionamiento pueden estar absolutamente desfasados. 

EDF, que parece que es la que se va a quedar con el proyecto, por otra parte, renovaría su compromiso con la viabilidad a largo plazo de la energía nuclear. 

Al final la apuesta gira en torno a invertir en parques eólicos (en tierra y off-shore) en el norte de Alemania, y en la red de transporte para trasladar esa energía al sur de Alemania, donde está la industria que la necesita (y no va a ser pequeño el volumen de esa inversión), o invertir en nueva capacidad de generación nuclear en el extranjero. Y parece que e-on y RWE consideran que les va a resultar más fácil obtener financiación para proyectos "verdes" que para proyectos "nucleares". 

A medio plazo (en términos fundamentales) esto debería abrir posibilidades tanto a Vestas como a Gamesa. La cosa es que si aquí dos meses ya es largo plazo, pensar en lo que puede pasar dentro de diez años es de risa, directamente.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> ¿De dónde sacas los datos Ponzi?











bertok dijo:


> :Aplauso: Sus aportaciones son un LUJO.



Cuanto vende,margen bruto,amortizaciones,provisiones,coste del personal e interes en la cuenta de perdidas y ganancias.De la deuda y caja que dispone del balance.De cuanto invierte, pide prestado y devuelve en un mismo año del efe(españa)o cash flow si es una pagina americana que es lo mismo (lo que viene es a explicar cuanto ha variado la tesoreria y porque).....ya solo me falta aprender a ganar dinero en serio ouch .Cnmv,businessweek(esta es la que mas uso),bloomberg,valorcontable


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> ... es que no nos volvamos locos. El negocio de las constructoras no se basa en el talento ni en la innovación. Se basa principalmente en aprovechar su músculo financiero, en una actividad ingenieril cerrada, para trabajar al dictado de la casta. Y este proceso es peculiar y plenamente característico de los negocios "delporqueyolovalgoyamimelodebesporqueanteriormenteteayude".
> 
> -El pastel se lo reparten 6 actores relevantes (que iban comprando contínuamente a multitud de actores locales y provinciales para perpetuar su dominio y lastrar la competencia).
> -Hay mucho político metido en el sector o mucho ex-sector metido a político. No hace falta ser más explícitico.
> ...



Lo increible es que con ese modelo no hayan tenido problemas fuera.Sin conocerles mucho solo viendo su contabilidad...Parece que ferrovial es la que mas diversificada geograficamente esta no?Lo de Acs con la casta politica es para escribir una enciclopedia, en union fenosa hizo de las suyas (compraba pequeñas empresas y con sus tratos con la casta conseguia mejores margenes de forma global...al final lo que consiguio fue crear una empresa financiera (private equity) y venderla bien cara a los accionistas de gas natural(ahora es cuando se estan empezando a generar sinergias)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí esto de las convertibles me recuerda un escenario plausible para los hipanienses (que no hispalis que éstos se van a quedar en pelotas).
> 
> -Existe un trasvase de deuda pública a tenedores españoles. Es masivo y hoy en el foro existe un post sobre un artículo de JCB muy revelador sobre cómo los extranjeros sueltan y los bancos españoles compran.
> -España no podrá devolver su deuda y quedará un gap entre lo debido y lo pagable. Parte de ese gap se volverá pagable vía subida de impuestos hasta que el cuerpo aguante.
> ...



Gran post, Janus. Yo también creo que el camino que se va a seguir es la deflación de salarios. 

Tengo un poco oxidados mis apuntes de economía, pero si estamos en la era de globalización y se trata de competir entre países en un mercado global, la manera de competir se hacía por 2 vías.

La primera era competir por medio de la calidad,la innovación y por la diferenciación de marca. Eso es Alemania, por ejemplo. 

La otra opción es competir por precio. Y para competir vía precios hace falta tener costes reducidos para poder ofertar a precios bajos. Y para tener costes reducidos, los salarios deben ser reducidos. 

No nos queda otra, porque por vía de la calidad y la innovación no podemos salir. Las mayores aportaciones de este país en las últimas décadas han sido la fregona y el futbolín.

Voy a poner un caso. Yo tengo una buena parte de mi familia en Francia. En la época de la peseta, los salarios en Francia eran el doble que en España (la vida en Francia también era mucho más cara). Eso hacía que algunas empresas como Renault trasladaran la producción a este país, como la Renault en Valladolid o la Citroen en Vigo.

Hoy en día los sueldos en Francia y España se dan la mano. Renault ha estado a un tris de devolver la producción a Francia (y Valladolid se habría ido al guano). No lo ha hecho por las subvenciones públicas que le dan para paliar costes, la última de 17 millones de euros (pagada de los bolsillos de los ciudadanos). 

Creo que esto lo explica bastante bien. En realidad Renault paga unos salarios bajos, complementados luego vía subvenciones y gracias a eso, se mantiene la producción aquí. ¿Se puede sostener? creo que no. No va a quedar otra que bajar salarios y convertirnos en la mano de obra de baja cualificación. 

Con esto no quiero decir que quiero que bajen salarios, ni mucho menos. Solo digo que es a lo que vamos a ir porque no hay otra opción. El futuro es aterrador.

Por cierto, he leído las últimas páginas y son de un nivelón acojonante. Me da hasta verguenza escribir y soltar este cagarro aquí, jodiendo el nivel. Al menos sirve para subir el hilo y que no se pierda ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Hay que reconocer el NIVELAZO de estos últimos posts.



Cierto sr. Claca,

Lo que no se aprenda aquí no merece la pena ser aprendido 

Me lo voy a poner de firma ::


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo increible es que con ese modelo no hayan tenido problemas fuera.Sin conocerles mucho solo viendo su contabilidad...Parece que ferrovial es la que mas diversificada geograficamente esta no?Lo de Acs con la casta politica es para escribir una enciclopedia, en union fenosa hizo de las suyas (compraba pequeñas empresas y con sus tratos con la casta conseguia mejores margenes de forma global...al final lo que consiguio fue crear una empresa financiera (private equity) y venderla bien cara a los accionistas de gas natural(ahora es cuando se estan empezando a generar sinergias)



La secuencia es la siguiente:

-Hace muchos años solamente estaban establecidos en España y eran cuatro por lo que hacer una carretera se hacía con ellos o no había carretera. Así y así durante muchos años con lo que REALMENTE SON BUENOS EN SU TRABAJO. Es decir, saben hacer carreteras, puentes etc...
-Sus clientes siempre eran las administraciones públicas y por eso les dijeron "os ayudamos también en eso de recoger la basura". Este negocio conlleva tratarlo como un negocio financiero porque hay que invertir mucho al principio (la maquinaria etc...) y se cobra mes a mes siempre una cantidad similar. Ante esa barrera de entrada, tuvieron fácil ser ellos quienes ganaban esos servicios. Pero esto ya no tiene nada que ver con "construir". Básicamente es contratar blue collars a expuertas y facturarlos a la administración pública. Es decir el margen está en cobrar el máximo y pagar una mierda de salarios. Como ves, ya estamos hablando de un negocio commodity en el que no hay diferenciación operativa.

Este ha sido el track de esta gente. Como España se ponía mal, se fueron fuera de España y vieron dos formas de hacerlo:
-Estilo OHL: vieron claramente que había que comprar a empresas locales y desarrollar negocio desde ellas.
-Estilo "del resto": era ir en plan Hernán Cortes. Se llevaban a la gente y a la maquinaria desde España y se dieron un hostión. Han visto que el modelo que funcionaba era el de OHL y todos ya van en esa línea y por eso todos han comprado multitud de empresas en USA y Europa (UK y East Europe).

Ahora ya están fuera de España y realmente ganan concursos porque, como se ha explicado en los párrafos anteriores sobre su track, son muy buenos en lo que hacen (restringido a Construcción). Nadie ha hecho más autopistas que ellos y nadie les va a enseñar a hacer autopistas. A eso añade que tienen la caradura de exprimir al máximo las clausulas contractuales sobre ampliaciones de alcance (modificados de obra). En lo que no son buenos es en el mundo de la prestación de servicios (basuras) porque es un negocio de se gana cuanto más cabrón es uno y eso le funciona en España pero no en Europa.

Hablando de márgenes, los contratos en España eran la lotería y fuera de España hay que ganarse los contratos en libre competencia por lo que ahí van más justos.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Gran post, Janus. Yo también creo que el camino que se va a seguir es la deflación de salarios.
> 
> Tengo un poco oxidados mis apuntes de economía, pero si estamos en la era de globalización y se trata de competir entre países en un mercado global, la manera de competir se hacía por 2 vías.
> 
> ...



La deflación ya lleva tiempo produciéndose. La caida de precios no es sinónimo de deflación, es un síntoma pero hay mas .... tiene que haber caida de producción porque la secuencia es menos consumo .... necesidad de bajar precios y como ni aún así se consigue vender mucho .... caida de producción.

No hace falta reseñar nuevamente cómo anda el índice de producción industrial en España. Es pavoroso.

Mercadona es sinónimo de que en España se consume menos y más barato. Los salarios están cayendo (hay muchos sectores no vinculados a la inflación oficial) y con la nueva reforma laboral .... se va a acelerar.

Por cierto, no asocien deflación al IPC ya que es un índice falseado por la casta y que mide lo que mide y dice lo que quieren que diga.

El proceso deflacionario no es consecuencia explícita de la crisis, ya que se puede forzar o suavizar vía políticas económicas. Es parte de la estrategia elegida para competitivizar la actividad del pais porque por mucho que nos cueste reconocerlo, estamos en un pais de "mejor no trabajar ni estudiar". La innovación conlleva esfuerzo personal y es algo que el español reciente no está acostumbrado ni pretende hacer. Es un output del proceso de aborregamiento de la población a través de hacer que las cosas "no cuesten". Vivir gratis en muchos aspectos.
Como decía la dama de hierro, el problema de socialismo es que en algún momento se acaba el dinero del resto.
Quien vaya a arreglar esto, aún no ha nacido.

Solo nos queda intentar obtener ventaja del proceso de crisis .... de manera honesta y en base a nuestro intelecto .... que precisamente es lo contrario a vivir subvencionado, votar a quien dé ayudas .....


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Está claro que la deflación de salarios es la opción elegida.

Veremos como bajan los precios ::

Lo he escrito muchas veces: *en unos años no va a interesar trabajar, tal vez en B y con dudas*.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo entre ferrovial y fcc...ferrovial
> entre bbva y caixabank...bbva
> 
> ¿Que precios tienes de entrada para ferrovial,fcc y Telefónica?
> ...



Ponzi, mis precios deseados:
Empiezo por repsol. Ha cumplido el objetivo en los 18-17,9 y algo de segunda estructura. Yo veo 2 estructuras de mayor rango (la 2ª ya activada) acelerada en el 38,2% *hasta los 15,3* y algo. Si eso se produce, se activa antes un doble techo en la zona de 23,7 activable por debajo de 17 con objetivo los *10,25..*pero eso es mi objetivo soñado, quizás no el más realista.





Telefónica, *9,8-10,2* sería mi zona de entrada esperada. Aqui dejo el gráfico (más visto que el careto de Mouriño)





Bbva podría caer a zonas de* 4 por 2 dobles techos* e incluso hasta 3,25. Los* 3,25 *serían el objetivo de las 2 estructuras rojas (ojo! que la primera ha corregido justo justo al 61,8% por tanto le doy cierta fiabilidad).





Después veré ferrovial etc


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

o


Janus dijo:


> La deflación ya lleva tiempo produciéndose. La caida de precios no es sinónimo de deflación, es un síntoma pero hay mas .... tiene que haber caida de producción porque la secuencia es menos consumo .... necesidad de bajar precios y como ni aún así se consigue vender mucho .... caida de producción.
> 
> No hace falta reseñar nuevamente cómo anda el índice de producción industrial en España. Es pavoroso.
> 
> ...











Janus dijo:


> La secuencia es la siguiente:
> 
> -Hace muchos años solamente estaban establecidos en España y eran cuatro por lo que hacer una carretera se hacía con ellos o no había carretera. Así y así durante muchos años con lo que REALMENTE SON BUENOS EN SU TRABAJO. Es decir, saben hacer carreteras, puentes etc...
> -Sus clientes siempre eran las administraciones públicas y por eso les dijeron "os ayudamos también en eso de recoger la basura". Este negocio conlleva tratarlo como un negocio financiero porque hay que invertir mucho al principio (la maquinaria etc...) y se cobra mes a mes siempre una cantidad similar. Ante esa barrera de entrada, tuvieron fácil ser ellos quienes ganaban esos servicios. Pero esto ya no tiene nada que ver con "construir". Básicamente es contratar blue collars a expuertas y facturarlos a la administración pública. Es decir el margen está en cobrar el máximo y pagar una mierda de salarios. Como ves, ya estamos hablando de un negocio commodity en el que no hay diferenciación operativa.
> ...



Vaya vision empresarial mas global tienes Janus, a mi me dejas impresionado.Hay que tener mucha mucha experiencia para manejar tanta informacion.Que frase mas grande la de dama de hierro,en este pais intenta explicar a alguien que el dinero ajeno es limitado y que la riqueza solo proviene del ahorro ya veras con que cara te miran.Aqui lo logico es trincar rentas de todo lo ajeno sin importar el daño(pensiones vitalicias de politicos,dietas,per,muchas visilleras en busca de la renta perpetua a traves del exmarido(ojo no son todas ya que hay mujeres que van a contracorriente y chapo pero conozco mas de un caso donde algun ingenuo ha perdido lo que tenia y lo que no y tambien a otras que el exmarido se ha desentendido totalmente,hay de todo).Yo he oido a gente decir "cobro una pension lo que deberian hacer en este pais seria expropiar los pisos vacios y darselos a la gente"......y donde dejas el incentivo al esfuerzo,al ahorro,a la inversion y mas importante aun donde dejas la seguridad juridica respecto a la propiedad privada ( en este pais poca gente entiende que para que una sociedad se desarrolle es fundamental que se respete la propiedad privada y que el gobierno de turno no incentive ninguna actividad a dedo) Y los primeros que no respetan la propiedad privada son los bancos prestando dinero ajeno sin el permiso de su dueño. Entonces la constructura que mejor esta es Ohl?...A que precio vas a entrar si la tienes en mente?


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ponzi, mis precios deseados:
> Empiezo por repsol. Ha cumplido el objetivo en los 18-17,9 y algo se segunda estructura. Yo veo 2 estructuras de mayor rango (la 2ª ya activada) acelerada en el 38,2% *hasta los 15,3* y algo. Si eso se produce, se activa antes un doble techo en la zona de 23,7 activable por debajo de 17 con objetivo los *10,25..*pero eso es mi objetivo soñado, quizás no el más realista.
> 
> 
> ...



El objetivo de TEF lo consideras con o sin el dividendo de Mayo ??


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Ponzi, mis precios deseados:
> Empiezo por repsol. Ha cumplido el objetivo en los 18-17,9 y algo se segunda estructura. Yo veo 2 estructuras de mayor rango (la 2ª ya activada) acelerada en el 38,2% *hasta los 15,3* y algo. Si eso se produce, se activa antes un doble techo en la zona de 23,7 activable por debajo de 17 con objetivo los *10,25..*pero eso es mi objetivo soñado, quizás no el más realista.
> 
> 
> ...



Bbva a 3,2 lo veo complicado, san puede que si.En 2009 bbva creo que llego a los 3,9 y san a 3,3(es lo que tiene diluir tanto el capital) Bbva voy a intentar quitarmelas a 6,x y quedarme con la exposicion al indice (ahora estoy en 7890 de media) y a ibe que aunque pierdo bastante es un negocio mas o menos viable solo queda que galan decida reducir deuda (en 15 años se han pagado solas) .Tef es probable que despues del dividendo llegue a 10,8, aun asi a estos precios 11,85 estamos hablando de un 11% de rentabilidad (en 9 años las acciones se habran pagado solas y aun te quedara una renta perpetua).Yo le tengo ganas al flujo de caja de Telefonica, el otro dia casi entro a 11,75 pero como se ha anunciado tanto guano despues de mis aventuras en el universo perdido de ibertrola le cogido respeto al mercado.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Más precios deseados:
Iberdrola si cae de 4,15, algo muy posible dando su alta Beta, podría buscar la base del canal que podría coincidir con el final de una 2ª estructura de alto rango:





FCC, ha cumplido 2 estructuras claras. Hizo un triángulo rectángulo expansivo en senda bajista, que si se interpreta como tal, nos mandaría a los 12 €.





Bueno, todas estas interpretaciones son deseos, otra cosa será la realidad final.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bbva a 3,2 lo veo complicado, san puede que si.En 2009 bbva creo que llego a los 3,9 y san a 3,3(es lo que tiene diluir tanto el capital) Bbva voy a intentar quitarmelas a 6,x y quedarme con la exposicion al indice (ahora estoy en 7890 de media) y a ibe que aunque pierdo bastante es un negocio mas o menos viable solo queda que galan decida reducir deuda (en 15 años se han pagado solas) .Tef es probable que despues del dividendo llegue a 10,8, aun asi a estos precios 11,85 estamos hablando de un 11% de rentabilidad (en 9 años las acciones se habran pagado solas y aun te quedara una renta perpetua).Yo le tengo ganas al flujo de caja de Telefonica, el otro dia casi entro a 11,75 pero como se ha anunciado tanto guano despues de mis aventuras en el universo perdido de ibertrola le cogido respeto al mercado.



Una cosa, vosotros estáis valorando el efecto de la reforma impositiva del Impuesto de sociedades, sobre el dividendo. No leo prensa apenas, pero tengo entendido que va a hacer pupita en ese sentido. Eso, la crisis de consumo que veremos o estamos viendo este año, la refinanciación de la deuda de estas sociedades con calificaciones crediticias más bajas y mayor riesgo pais, etc. Yo creo que está por ver si mantienen esos dividendos sobre los que hacéis los cálculos (que por otra parte, tb están pendientes algunas ampliaciones de K).


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Más precios deseados:
> Iberdrola si cae de 4,15, algo muy posible dando su alta Beta, podría buscar la base del canal que podría coincidir con el final de una 2ª estructura de alto rango:
> 
> 
> ...



Iberdrola esta a 4, tengo grabado ese precio a fuego.Estoy aguantando como un jabato


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El objetivo de TEF lo consideras con o sin el dividendo de Mayo ??



Con dividendo, es cierto, habrá que recalcular el objetivo final despúes (bueno, debería rondar los 9,2-9,1).


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Este es el mejor hilo de bolsa de todo el internete ejpañó. :::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> eon y RWE (junto con Iberdrola, hasta cierto punto) son probablemente las eléctricas tradicionales que más avanzadas están en la evolución hacia las eléctricas 2.0. Acaban (hace diez días) de abandonar un proyecto conjunto que tenían en Gales para construir unas macrocentrales nucleares. Oficialmente, el motivo ha sido que preveían problemas para conseguir financiación para esos proyectos. Esta explicación, por supuesto, viene bien al gobierno británico, que está interesado en potenciar la energía nuclear como parte de su programa para reducir las emisiones de carbono... y también conviene a e-on y RWE, que ahora están a la caza de un comprador (EDF, anyone?) para el proyecto.
> 
> Porque lo que parece más verosímil, cuando se estudia detenidamente la operación, es que una vez forzadas a abandonar la energía nuclear en Alemania (y asumido el shock de que, llegado el momento, un político te cruje tus planes desarrollados durante decenios por un puñado de votos, y si eso lo hace uno de tu país, ¿qué no hará, en caso de necesidad, uno de otro país?) y obligadas a asumir unos costes bestiales y a reorientar toda su estrategia, tanto e-on como RWE han empezado a asumir los costes reales del fin de ciclo nuclear. Y no parece que les apetezca lanzarse en un programa a gran escala, que se pondría en marcha en 2020/2025, y que vaya usted a saber qué repercusiones tendría pasada esa fecha, en cuanto a costes de reciclaje y almacenamiento, y en cuanto a modernización de la generación de las energías "verdes". Porque una cosa son proyectos aislados en Noruega y en otros lugares del mundo, y otra macroproyectos de 6.000 MW y 18.000 millones de euros, que cuando entren en funcionamiento pueden estar absolutamente desfasados.
> 
> ...



Muy buen comentario.Tienes razon, lo que esta padeciendo el sector es el plus de incertidumbre al que les estan sometiendo los gobiernos que no demuestran una estrategia energetica clara para el largo plazo. Una central nuclear es de los proyectos energeticos que mas se tarda en contruir y que mayores desembolsos iniciales implica asi como mantenimiento.Es una energia rentable pero si la vas a usar 20-30 años desde luego no para 5-10años.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Una cosa, vosotros estáis valorando el efecto de la reforma impositiva del Impuesto de sociedades, sobre el dividendo. No leo prensa apenas, pero tengo entendido que va a hacer pupita en ese sentido. Eso, la crisis de consumo que veremos o estamos viendo este año, la refinanciación de la deuda de estas sociedades con calificaciones crediticias más bajas y mayor riesgo pais, etc. Yo creo que está por ver si mantienen esos dividendos sobre los que hacéis los cálculos (que por otra parte, tb están pendientes algunas ampliaciones de K).



Para tef barajo un div entre 0,7-1,3. La parte baja del mismo podria pagarlo sin demasiados problemas a pesar de la reforma fiscal A los precios que cotiza tef 0,7 al año supone una rentabilidad del 6% o recuperar el capital en 16 años.La que me preocupa mas es iberdrola(prox 2 años),esconde mucho dinero via amortizaciones que no declara y en un escenario pesimo podria reducir el dividendo para los prox años un 30%-40%.


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Para tef barajo un div entre 0,7-1,3. La parte baja del mismo podria pagarlo sin demasiados problemas a pesar de la reforma fiscal A los precios que cotiza tef 0,7 al año supone una rentabilidad del 6% o recuperar el capital en 16 años.La que me preocupa mas es iberdrola(prox 2 años),esconde mucho dinero via amortizaciones que no declara y en un escenario pesimo podria reducir el dividendo para los prox años un 30%-40%.



Aún así seguirá quedando un dividendo muy atractivo para el medio plazo.

En ambos casos la clave es el punto de entrada. Más abajo es realmente atractivo ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:

Gracias a todos. Posts güenisimos!


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aún así seguirá quedando un dividendo muy atractivo para el medio plazo.
> 
> En ambos casos la clave es el punto de entrada. Más abajo es realmente atractivo ::



No paro de pensar cual puede ser la entrada optima.Por pedir por mi a 5 eu pero otra cosa es que alguien las venda a ese precio.A 9 eu parece un nivel muy ambicioso nose si demasiado.Desde luego a esos precios a poco que mejore la situacion se consiguen unas rentas vitalicias basada en el capital nada despreciables. En la burbuja un piso tardaba mas de25 años en retornar el capital (una locura ya que hay que asumir los gastos asociados asi como los problemas con los inquilinos) A dia de hoy he visto pisos con retornos de 12 años cogiendo un alquiler generoso de 600 eu al mes y si quieres reventar el mercado y asegurarte el alquiler(400mes) en 16,5 años esta pagado.Creo que lo comento chinito el otro dia, empiezan a verse buenos precios desde la perspectiva del retorno.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soy nada especial. Simplemente que he visto mucha gente joven en USA con puestos de gran responsabilidad y que quien no cumple simplemente deja esa responsabilidad. Eso es meritocracia pura y lamentablemente en España es exactamente al contrario, los puestos tienden a ser vitalicios y son un stopper a quien viene por detrás con más ganas y mejor preparación (independientemente de su edad). Es el status quo en su máxima expresión.

Cuando un niño aprueba dice "he aprobado" y cuando suspende dice "me han suspendido". En un niño vale, pero lo triste es que esa actitud está tatuada en el ADN español y así no hay forma de salir hacia adelante.

Estamos en un país donde uno vale lo que valen sus contactos. Prefiero que sea que uno vale lo que es capaz de aportar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Una que lo hace muy bien desde hace bastante tiempo es Jazztel, la teleco low-cost española (telefónica sería la iberia, sueldos altos apalancados, organización funcionarial, beneficios sociales fuera de época, el sueño dorado vamos).
Creo que hay 3 objetivos técnicos que la deberían mandar a la zona 5,17-5,20. El primero serían 3 estructuras de mayor rango (en azul), el segundo sería el techo del canal, y el 3ª y que más me gusta tecnicamente es una estructura de dilatación de 3 estructuras pequeñas (en verde). Eso sí, en un futuro, romperá el canal alcista, y los canales alcistas se rompen por lo general a la baja.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> o
> Entonces la constructura que mejor esta es Ohl?...A que precio vas a entrar si la tienes en mente?



Para mí, en mi humilde opinión, es la mejor. Como constructura está liderada por el mejor Ingeniero de Caminos que ha tenido el país y quien mejor sabe reclutar a sus equipos. Está aún en el día a día y sigue siendo el más exigente de la empresa. Un líder nato.

Si te fijas es quizá la empresa menos politizada de todas.

Por ello, creo que es la empresa que mejor va a ir a futuro, siempre desde el crecimiento razonable y sostenible. Otras podrán crecer más rápido pero poniendo en riesgo la sostenibilidad del negocio. Cuando Villar Mir invierte, el dinero sale de su bolsillo por lo que se lo piensa muy bien ya que está su patrimonio en cuestión.
En otras empresas del sector ya no es tan así por lo que tiene cabida la frivolidad en la toma de las decisiones.

Respecto a invertir, ni idea porque una cosa es como vaya la empresa y otra como vaya la cotización. Ésta última depende de que haya compradores al margen de si van bien las concesiones en Méjico o no. El día que lo vea como inversión (que no será por viabilidad de la empresa) lo diré en riguroso directo en el hilo.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Una que lo hace muy bien desde hace bastante tiempo es Jazztel, la teleco low-cost española (telefónica sería la iberia, sueldos altos apalancados, organización funcionarial, beneficios sociales fuera de época, el sueño dorado vamos).
> Creo que hay 3 objetivos técnicos que la deberían mandar a la zona 5,17-5,20. El primero serían 3 estructuras de mayor rango (en azul), el segundo sería el techo del canal, y el 3ª y que más me gusta tecnicamente es una estructura de dilatación de 3 estructuras pequeñas (en verde). Eso sí, en un futuro, romperá el canal alcista, y los canales alcistas se rompen por lo general a la baja.



Y pensar que esa fue mi primera inversion en bolsa a 0,6 aunque creo que hicieron un contra split, aun asi estaria ganando bastante.Mi segunda inversion fue ebro puleva a 12.Lo dicho haber si aprendo a ganar dinero


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[FCC]







Muy buenos gráficos los suyos. Yo añadiría que en 15.6€ se puede haber activado un segundo impulso bajista con mu-mu-malas consecuencias...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Digo que Iberia y Telefónica tienen organización funcionarial no pq vengan de épocas pasadas de ser empresas públicas +-, es que son las únicas empresas privadas que conozco (+ la primera) cuyos empleados aún pueden hacer huelgas para pedir no sé que mejoras laborales. Las únicas.
En todo caso, el futuro es todo low-cost (tipo Holanda u Alemania actual). Ahora mismo tenemos en sentido: 
líneas aéreas 
bancos a distancia
Multinacionales del mobiliario, ropa
las grandes marcas de coches, están sacando tb su patrón low-cost (y hay ejemplos que se ven por tv, pero saldrán más en el futuro)
telefonía low-cost, cada vez más, hay las minicompañías que aprovechan coberturas etc de las grandes pero que no tienen que pagar sueldos millonarios a grandes Consejos. 
promoción inmobiliaria (bueno, de esto se encargarán las entidades financieras para limpiar sus balances)
El concepto de restaurante Casa Rita como tal, tb va a desaparecer. En el futuro, todo el mundo irá a cadenas buffets de mil estilos y variedades.
Por tanto, si todo tiende al low-cost, ya sabemos a donde tenderán los salarios..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [FCC]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues es cierto, muchas gracias por el aporte.


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Abr 2012)

Mulder podría decir si el saldo ha quedado positivo o negativo
gracias


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Para mí, en mi humilde opinión, es la mejor. Como constructura está liderada por el mejor Ingeniero de Caminos que ha tenido el país y quien mejor sabe reclutar a sus equipos. Está aún en el día a día y sigue siendo el más exigente de la empresa. Un líder nato.
> 
> Si te fijas es quizá la empresa menos politizada de todas.
> 
> ...



Acciona se juega su propio dinero y de que manera.Mira la participacion de entrecanales.Si quiebra la empresa quiebra el patrimonio familiar ( bodegas,energia,agua,infraestructuras) no creo que se lo tomen a la ligera, solo hay que ver como esta amortizando deuda e incrementando caja, aun puede bajar mas (a 30 puede ser una opcion a largo plazo).No hay que olvidar que sus asesores son bestinver(la gestora de fondos mas rentable de España)Creo que por eso tienen el margen bruto mas elevado del sector 70%, miran mucho el retorno de sus inversiones. Si ves una buena entrada en ohl es probable que te siga.Contablemente no lo hacen mal.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Una que lo hace muy bien desde hace bastante tiempo es Jazztel, la teleco low-cost española (telefónica sería la iberia, sueldos altos apalancados, organización funcionarial, beneficios sociales fuera de época, el sueño dorado vamos).
> Creo que hay 3 objetivos técnicos que la deberían mandar a la zona 5,17-5,20. El primero serían 3 estructuras de mayor rango (en azul), el segundo sería el techo del canal, y el 3ª y que más me gusta tecnicamente es una estructura de dilatación de 3 estructuras pequeñas (en verde). Eso sí, en un futuro, romperá el canal alcista, y los canales alcistas se rompen por lo general a la baja.



En su dia me fije que amortizaba deuda buscando incrementar su eficiencia.Si la situacion mejorase la niña bonita de Votin p"NH Hoteles" podria dar semejantes resultados a largo plazo.El problema de estas inversiones que puedes morir de agotamiento al no ver resultados a cp.Jazztel yo la tenia en cartera creo recordar buff alla por 2008.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Aún así seguirá quedando un dividendo muy atractivo para el medio plazo.
> 
> En ambos casos la clave es el punto de entrada. Más abajo es realmente atractivo ::



Hasta que lo quiten para tener que destinarlo a pagar intereses y principal de la deuda. No olviden que deben 60.000 millones de euros en números redondos y a día de hoy están dando el dividendo porque se limitan principalmente a pagar intereses, un poquito de capital y a hacer rollover del resto de la deuda. Si se pone crudo el tema bancario en España (sus principales financiadores) veremos qué hacen, cómo destinarían mayor payout a la deuda y la venta de activos.

Si estás seguro de que los bancos van a sufrir, entonces es seguro que Telefónica va a sufrir con su deuda.

Eso sí, en bolsa puede hasta subir .... pero no tiene porque mantener el dividendo.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Digo que Iberia y Telefónica tienen organización funcionarial no pq vengan de épocas pasadas de ser empresas públicas +-, es que son las únicas empresas privadas que conozco (+ la primera) cuyos empleados aún pueden hacer huelgas para pedir no sé que mejoras laborales. Las únicas.
> En todo caso, el futuro es todo low-cost (tipo Holanda u Alemania actual). Ahora mismo tenemos en sentido:
> líneas aéreas
> bancos a distancia
> ...



En Iberia está Antonio Vázquez que es una fiera en la gestión. Estoy seguro que va a dar la vuelta a la compañía de pe a pa. Habrá una Iberia antes de él y otra después de él.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En su dia me fije que amortizaba deuda buscando incrementar su eficiencia.Si la situacion mejorase la niña bonita de Votin p"NH Hoteles" podria dar semejantes resultados a largo plazo.El problema de estas inversiones que puedes morir de agotamiento al no ver resultados a cp.Jazztel yo la tenia en cartera creo recordar buff alla por 2008.



justo cuando todo el mundo hablaba de ella (hace un par de años que ni se sabe que existe, y existe..), igual que ahora inditex..


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2012)

La empresa que mayor revalorizacion tendra sera repsol,se ira a 20 en junio y a 22 en Julio
tiene a su favor el invierno argentino que empieza el 4 de julio,si para esa fecha los argentinos siguen liados,que lo estaran ,tendran que buscar una solucion de transicion
No estan preparados todavia ni tienen el apoyo para dirigir una petrolera


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hasta que lo quiten para tener que destinarlo a pagar intereses y principal de la deuda. No olviden que deben 60.000 millones de euros en números redondos y a día de hoy están dando el dividendo porque se limitan principalmente a pagar intereses, un poquito de capital y a hacer rollover del resto de la deuda. Si se pone crudo el tema bancario en España (sus principales financiadores) veremos qué hacen, cómo destinarían mayor payout a la deuda y la venta de activos.
> 
> Si estás seguro de que los bancos van a sufrir, entonces es seguro que Telefónica va a sufrir con su deuda.
> 
> Eso sí, en bolsa puede hasta subir .... pero no tiene porque mantener el dividendo.



Sus mayores accionistas son bancos.Bbva creo que tiene el 5%.La solucion ideal seria recibir durante unos 5 años menos dividendos pongamos 0,7 y amortizar deuda para posteriormente incrementar los beneficios.Los bancos ganan via dividendos e intereses asi que para tenerlos contentos lo logico seria seguir manteniendoles las dos remuneraciones.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Sus mayores accionistas son bancos.Bbva creo que tiene el 5%.La solucion ideal seria recibir durante unos 5 años menos dividendos pongamos 0,7 y amortizar deuda para posteriormente incrementar los beneficios.Los bancos ganan via dividendos e intereses asi que para tenerlos contentos lo logico seria seguir manteniendoles las dos remuneraciones.



Si mal no recuerdo existe algún fondo usano con una participación mayor del 5%. En cualquier caso, yo no vería participantes individuales y sí grupos de participantes. Los fondos usanos suelen ir de la mano. El día que quiten el dividendo .... se pirarán y le meterán al valor en una tendencia bajista aplastante durante bastante tiempo porque los fondos de pensiones usanos irían reduciendo poco a poco.

Algo así sucedió cuando Telefónica compró O2. El mercado no lo entendió (es cierto que pagó un precio muy muy alto por comparables) y estuvo un año seguido bajando bajando cuando todos los analistos no hacían otra cosa que subir y subir los precios target. La realidad es que había un proceso de reducción de la participación por parte de grandes fondos americanos.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La empresa que mayor revalorizacion tendra sera repsol,se ira a 20 en junio y a 22 en Julio
> tiene a su favor el invierno argentino que empieza el 4 de julio,si para esa fecha los argentinos siguen liados,que lo estaran ,tendran que buscar una solucion de transicion
> No estan preparados todavia ni tienen el apoyo para dirigir una petrolera



Como se nota que la llevas en cartera.Es una empresa con unos flujos de caja brutales.Que te queda en cartera?


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo existe algún fondo usano con una participación mayor del 5%. En cualquier caso, yo no vería participantes individuales y sí grupos de participantes. Los fondos usanos suelen ir de la mano. El día que quiten el dividendo .... se pirarán y le meterán al valor en una tendencia bajista aplastante durante bastante tiempo porque los fondos de pensiones usanos irían reduciendo poco a poco.
> 
> Algo así sucedió cuando Telefónica compró O2. El mercado no lo entendió (es cierto que pagó un precio muy muy alto por comparables) y estuvo un año seguido bajando bajando cuando todos los analistos no hacían otra cosa que subir y subir los precios target. La realidad es que había un proceso de reducción de la participación por parte de grandes fondos americanos.



Creo que Blackrock y me parece que tb los noruegos.El problema de las reestructuraciones via costes o por fusiones tardan en verse.La cotizacion suele ir mas rapida que la creacion de valor de la propia emp


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> justo cuando todo el mundo hablaba de ella (hace un par de años que ni se sabe que existe, y existe..), igual que ahora inditex..



Yo a Jazztel siempre la he tenido mucho cariño. Empezando porque he tenido muchos amigos allí que me han hablado maravillas de Martín V., un tío al que siempre he admirado por su espíritu emprendedor (si sigue en la brecha con su fonera y otros varios -dando clases en el IE-).

Jazztel era exactamente igual que España. Tenía una deuda que era impagable al menos que tuviera un crecimiento muy muy importante. Y lo está consiguiendo por lo que está contínuamente creciendo de forma acelerada y entonces ya la deuda es repagable. En España lo dudo pero eso es harina de otro silo.

Jazztel es quién está rompiendo los esquemas en Telefónica. Éstos se podían esperar sufrir en el mundo móvil con los OMVs pero desde luego nunca pensaron que iban a sufrir en el reino de la banda ancha fija (sobre todo tras la claudicación de Retevisión y los pasos en falso dados por Vodafone). Ahí Jazztel lo está haciendo mejor y ........... agárrense que va a empezar a apostar muy fuerte por el mundo móvil con su propia marca. Esta vez van a ir en serio.
Cuando todo les vaya bien, se meterán en el mundo de las comunicaciones corporativas ..... pero ahí lo van a tener crudo porque en el mundo de los ministerios, administraciones públicas etc.... sigue habiendo mucho estómago agradecido.


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como se nota que la llevas en cartera.Es una empresa con unos flujos de caja brutales.Que te queda en cartera?



llevo 1000 a 19,35 de media,no me preocupa
La que me preocupaba era acs,me temo que entre iberdrola,gamesa y acs han formado un triangulo muy dañino
Hasta que ibe no toque los 3,5 estaran dando caña a las otras 2
A las 3 le atacan los perros bajistas de forma muy rabiosa,pero me temo que sera la de acs la que mas sufrira,todavia esta por encima de fundamentales asi que el rebajon a 16 esta cantado
Unas se hacen daño a la otras,
La presa de acs esta servida,le pasara como a repsol con sacyr


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo a Jazztel siempre la he tenido mucho cariño. Empezando porque he tenido muchos amigos allí que me han hablado maravillas de Martín V., un tío al que siempre he admirado por su espíritu emprendedor (si sigue en la brecha con su fonera y otros varios -dando clases en el IE-).
> 
> Jazztel era exactamente igual que España. Tenía una deuda que era impagable al menos que tuviera un crecimiento muy muy importante. Y lo está consiguiendo por lo que está contínuamente creciendo de forma acelerada y entonces ya la deuda es repagable. En España lo dudo pero eso es harina de otro silo.
> 
> ...



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=JAZ:SM&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Impresionante gestion empresarial.Sabia que se estaban reestructurando pero no me imaginaba estos efectos ni que tardaria tanto en reflejarlo la cotizacion.Un tren que deje pasar. Ahora vale 1200 mill y gana 50 mill al año creo que esta cara .Como se consiga reestructurar igual la deuda de nh la veo repitiendo los pasos de jazztel.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

.............


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Repsol es un buen valor.Si inviertes en buenas empresas tarde o temprano se recuperaran.Ya me ha pasado con varias que no las he exprimido al maximo .Repsol las compre a 14,5 y las vendi 16 en menos de un mes (Hoy ya no me parece que hice tan buen negocio).Bbva las llevaba a 6,x en 2009 para venderlas poco despues y ese año se pusieron a 11,x .La q menos me gustaba de tu cartera era abengoa por las primas,vendiste?Las indras las mantienes no?


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Repsol es un buen valor.Si inviertes en buenas empresas tarde o temprano se recuperaran.Ya me ha pasado con varias que no las he exprimido al maximo .Repsol las compre a 14,5 y las 16 vendi en menos de un mes (Hoy ya no me parece que hice tan buen negocio).Bbva las llevaba a 6,x en 2009 para venderlas poco despues y ese año se pusieron a 11,x .La q menos me gustaba de tu cartera era abengoa por las primas,vendiste?Las indras las mantienes no?



Las abg subiran a 14,sera cuando las venda
Las indras las espero a 9,8 o asi
De todas formas es posible que de algunas compre mas ,aunque me gustaria dejar algo para las ibe a 3,5 o las san a 4 
Las ACS no se cual seria su precio de entrada


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las abg subiran a 14,sera cuando las venda
> Las indras las espero a 9,8 o asi
> De todas formas es posible que de algunas compre mas ,aunque me gustaria dejar algo para las ibe a 3,5 o las san a 4
> Las ACS no se cual seria su precio de entrada



Estas empresas que capitalizan mucho menos que los bluchip en un rebote es posible que puedas soltarlas sin problema.San creia que ibas a entrar a 5.Es mejor bbva (ganaras mas via plusvalias).No te olvides de ibe que hay que llenar el bus de los molinos a la jga.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

[ABENGOA]







Tiene más mala pinta que los pollos del PRYCA, ese segundo impulso marca un objetivo de 8.6x€ :o Quizás sea excesivo, pero los que si veo más problables son los 9.8x con un hipotético tercer bajista rosa y frenar en esa zona, que en el 2008 actuó como soporte.



Spoiler


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> No soy nada especial. Simplemente que he visto mucha gente joven en USA con puestos de gran responsabilidad y que quien no cumple simplemente deja esa responsabilidad. Eso es meritocracia pura y lamentablemente en España es exactamente al contrario, los puestos tienden a ser vitalicios y son un stopper a quien viene por detrás con más ganas y mejor preparación (independientemente de su edad). Es el status quo en su máxima expresión.
> 
> Cuando un niño aprueba dice "he aprobado" y cuando suspende dice "me han suspendido". En un niño vale, pero lo triste es que esa actitud está tatuada en el ADN español y así no hay forma de salir hacia adelante.
> 
> Estamos en un país donde uno vale lo que valen sus contactos. Prefiero que sea que uno vale lo que es capaz de aportar.



¿y sabes lo más jodido? que con los años, caes...


----------



## VOTIN (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estas empresas que capitalizan mucho menos que los bluchip en un rebote es posible que puedas soltarlas sin problema.San creia que ibas a entrar a 5.Es mejor bbva (ganaras mas via plusvalias).No te olvides de ibe que hay que llenar el bus de los molinos a la jga.



Yo dije que un precio de entrada seria 5,como precio objetivo mio
no dije que fuera entrar.........
Depende de como llegue a ese precio,si es poco a poco no es interesante
lo interesante son los rebajones tonueleros


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

En general las estructuras son muy bajistas y están activadas.

El mayor peligro que representan la estructuras tan bajistas y violentas es que son propensas a la precipitación en las entradas por los "precios atractivos".

Si estamos inmersos en ciclo primario bajista de los potentes, hay que valorar muy bien lo que significa. NUNCA SE COGE EL CUCHILLO QUE CAE.

Paciencia.


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Digo que Iberia y Telefónica tienen organización funcionarial no pq vengan de épocas pasadas de ser empresas públicas +-, es que son las únicas empresas privadas que conozco (+ la primera) cuyos empleados aún pueden hacer huelgas para pedir no sé que mejoras laborales. Las únicas.
> En todo caso, el futuro es todo low-cost (tipo Holanda u Alemania actual). Ahora mismo tenemos en sentido:
> líneas aéreas
> bancos a distancia
> ...



Ve? esto es lo que me acongoja... coincido con su análisis los pequeños negocios tradicionales que se limitan a "flotar" sobre la base de su clientela conocida... van a morir... no sólo porque no estén en el mercado, sino porque no van saber adaptarse al mercado y/o defenderse de los ataques directos de los grandes operadores y de los "guerrilleros". 

Tengo miedo a estar en el grupo... de verdad. Mucho.


----------



## wetpiñata (7 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ve? esto es lo que me acongoja... coincido con su análisis los pequeños negocios tradicionales que se limitan a "flotar" sobre la base de su clientela conocida... van a morir... no sólo porque no estén en el mercado, sino porque no van saber adaptarse al mercado y/o defenderse de los ataques directos de los grandes operadores y de los "guerrilleros".
> 
> Tengo miedo a estar en el grupo... de verdad. Mucho.




Pues yo además a veces veo chairmen...

[YOUTUBE]fbKk9WLpc9s[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]rVADWAxOZtg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

Más gráficos...

[ABERTIS]







Tras los impulsos alcistas fallidos, rojo más grande, turquesa más pequeño, ha realizado un lateral con triple techo. En estos dias el lateral se ha roto a la baja, lo que nos da como objetivo los 11.4X€. Cierto que está la DTA por ahí, por lo que hay que ser prudente a la hora de tomar posiciones cortas.


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2012)

Gracias por los videos, en particular por el de Alierta, que no lo conocía... Que ellos sean unos auténticos "zotes", no quita para que sus compañías tengan los recursos para contratar a quien sea preciso y que sepa hacer las cosas como es debido. Ahí tiene, por ejemplo a Terra....oh, wait!!

¿que pueden cagarla y mandar su empresa tomar por saco? Sí, pero es más plausible que "alguien" un poco más avisado, les de una patada en el culo antes de que la vaca deje de dar leche. Patada valorada en varias decenas de millones, claro.


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2012)

Ya que estamos de cierto relax, les invito a probar una nueva plataforma supongo que muchos no conocerán. Yo la he descubierto a través de Barrons (psé, porqueyolovalgo). 

A los charteros les gustará poco, 
a los pros les parecería un juguete, sino fuera porque puedes gastarte efectivamente el dinero, con lo que se convierte en un mal chiste, 
pero a los fundamentalistas, probablemente les guste algo más.

www.kapitall.com

(y anda que el nombre no tiene coña)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La empresa que mayor revalorizacion tendra sera repsol,se ira a 20 en junio y a 22 en Julio
> tiene a su favor el invierno argentino que empieza el 4 de julio,si para esa fecha los argentinos siguen liados,que lo estaran ,tendran que buscar una solucion de transicion
> No estan preparados todavia ni tienen el apoyo para dirigir una petrolera



No seré yo quién aconseje a nadie, pero repsol de tener un pull, lo debería de tener ya, no en junio o en julio (el verano entiendo que será muy jodido para la cotización. Es para tener en cartera, cierto, pero a su precio).
Fíjate además que hay otro cruce de la muerte ahora ( son esos rombos en donde se cruza la MM50 a la baja con la MM200), y estos cruces tienen consecuencias muy negativas (además, viene de otro cruce anterior decreciente, peor signo imposible). 
A ver lo que ocurre, pero que no pierda la zona de los 16,8-16,9.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Y en el ibex en marzo hubo otro..


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pues yo además a veces veo chairmen...
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fbKk9WLpc9s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rVADWAxOZtg[/YOUTUBE]



No subestimes a Botin o Alierta.
Alierta no es tan ingenuo como parece, sabe que para que internet funcione es necesario el uso de las redes, es un monopolio natural.
Si algún día alguien inventa alguna forma de usar internet sin redes físicas ese día Telefonica tendrá un serio problema pero a día de hoy creo que no existe.
Estudio derecho en Zaragoza pero lo mas reseñable es donde hizo el MBA (Universidad de Columbia) en 1970.
César Alierta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Para el que no lo sepa la Universidad de Columbia es la numero uno a nivel mundial en escuela de negocios.
Benjamin Graham - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Benjamin graham ha sido uno de los profesores mas ilustres de la facultad.
Warren buffet estudio con el.
BG murio en 1976 no se hasta que año fue profesor de la facultad.
A mi no me parece ninguna tontería la estrategia internacional que ha hecho Alierta desde que entro en el año 2000


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No subestimes a Botin o Alierta.
> Alierta no es tan ingenuo como parece, sabe que para que internet funcione es necesario el uso de las redes, es un monopolio natural.
> Si algún día alguien inventa alguna forma de usar internet sin redes físicas ese día Telefonica tendrá un serio problema pero a día de hoy creo que no existe.
> Estudio derecho en Zaragoza pero lo mas reseñable es donde hizo el MBA (Universidad de Columbia) en 1970.
> ...



y añade que dispone de la capacidad de contratar a los mejores asesores del orbe.

Money calls money


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya que estamos de cierto relax, les invito a probar una nueva plataforma supongo que muchos no conocerán. Yo la he descubierto a través de Barrons (psé, porqueyolovalgo).
> 
> A los charteros les gustará poco,
> a los pros les parecería un juguete, sino fuera porque puedes gastarte efectivamente el dinero, con lo que se convierte en un mal chiste,
> ...



Como funciona?


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No subestimes a Botin o Alierta.
> Alierta no es tan ingenuo como parece, sabe que para que internet funcione es necesario el uso de las redes, es un monopolio natural.
> Si algún día alguien inventa alguna forma de usar internet sin redes físicas ese día Telefonica tendrá un serio problema pero a día de hoy creo que no existe.
> Estudio derecho en Zaragoza pero lo mas reseñable es donde hizo el MBA (Universidad de Columbia) en 1970.
> ...



El video de Alierta forma parte del Olimpo del Empresauriado ejpañó ienso:

Mare mía !!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

*[ARCELOR] *grijander







Ahora mismo parece estar realizando una bandera. Por su inclinación, tendencia de fondo, y patrón de volumen debería tener implicaciones bajistas. Si perforase el canal, lo cual está a punto de hacer, _creo_ que podría activar un segundo gran bajísta que lo llevaría a los ay-oma-5€ :8:


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y añade que dispone de la capacidad de contratar a los mejores asesores del orbe.
> 
> Money calls money



y que a lo tonto se ha metido en reino unido,alemania y china. Tiene unos flujos mensuales mas que suficientes para contratar a quien quiera. A mi no me parece ningún ingenuo. En su día gestiono bastante bien tabacalera (monopolio natural) consiguió fusionarla y que tanto el como sus accionistas diesen un buen pelotazo.Yo creo que sabe aprovechar los monopolios y exprimirlos bien. Solo hace falta ver que era Telefonica en el año 2000 y que es hoy en día.

En 2001 sus ventas eran 31000 millones y debía 29000 mill (94%).El beneficio ascendió a 2100 mill.
En 2010 sus ventas ascienden a 60000 mill y debe 55000 mill (91%). De beneficio declaró 10100 mill

Y eso comprando Vivo, expandiéndose en América latina,Reino unido,Alemania y consiguiendo acuerdos con China Telecom.

Telefónica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2012)

En Kapitall.com puede usted darse de alta sólo con dar una dirección de email y ya puede hacer papertrading. Le dan de entrada $5k, pero a medida que "descubre" la plataforma le van ampliando el "kapital" con el que papeloperar...

Pruébelo a usted seguro que le gusta: le dan información relativamente completa sobre empresas yankies y le permite comp*a*rarlas entre, sí. De un golpe puede usted comparar todas de un sector, e incluso cruzar datos para obtener un mapa de posición relativa entre las cias.

La idea me gusta, pero le falta muuucho: en potencia (sólo se pueden explotar, que yo haya visto, algunos pocos datos, el resto los ve y los olvida), en velocidad, en activos (sólo acciones del NYSE, creo)..., en analisis técnico está casi a cero...

Por otro lado, el proceso de compra/venta de una acción... me parece ridículamente largo. Y no he visto la forma de poner órdenes de ningún tipo.

Sólo tienen unos pocos meses de vida, pero con el tiempo y muuuucho trabajo, quien sabe...


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> En Kapitall.com puede usted darse de alta sólo con dar una dirección de email y ya puede hacer papertrading. Le dan de entrada $5k, pero a medida que "descubre" la plataforma le van ampliando el "kapital" con el que papeloperar...
> 
> Pruébelo a usted seguro que le gusta: le dan información relativamente completa sobre empresas yankies y le permite comprarlas entre, sí. De un golpe puede usted comparar todas de un sector, e incluso cruzar datos para obtener un mapa de posición relativa entre las cias.
> 
> ...



Voy a probar a ver que tal


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Para que veais la mentalidad española....En el video de alierta dicen "redes que pago el estado" ....si pago el estado pero luego las vendió y por tanto todo lo que sea de telefonica es de sus accionistas no del estado.Es como si yo vendo una casa porque no puedo alquilarla y despues pasan unos años y esa casa se ha vuelto muy rentable y como era mia pues el que esta ahora que arree.El socialismo en este pais ha hecho mucho daño es igual que si pasa al reves....porque hay que socializar perdidas de algo que cuando daba beneficios nadie de la sociedad se beneficiaba como las cajas...


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2012)

Guybrush, te veo muy apañado con los gráficos, y eso me gusta. ¿Te puedo poner deberes? 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-117.html#post5577047

Si te animas, actualiza ese escenario y cuélgalo por aquí, que esta es de las que están por dar dinerito ;-)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Guybrush, te veo muy apañado con los gráficos, y eso me gusta. ¿Te puedo poner deberes?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sto-ibex-35-enero-2012-a-117.html#post5577047
> 
> Si te animas, actualiza ese escenario y cuélgalo por aquí, que esta es de las que están por dar dinerito ;-)



Si señor!, a la orden señor!


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Indra va a ser, está siendo, una de las estrelladas del ciclo primario bajista.

Tiene por delante unas perspectivas lamentables a nivel de negocio y técnico.


----------



## Claca (7 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si señor!, a la orden señor!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

*[INDRA]*







Pues eso, un año entero lleva guaneando. Activos un doble techo y un segundo bajista que llevarán al precio a la zona de los 7-7.20€. Aparte tiene como objetivo de la cuña los 5.3x€.

Este valor tiene más trampas que una película de chinos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Indra va a ser, está siendo, una de las estrelladas del ciclo primario bajista.
> 
> Tiene por delante unas perspectivas lamentables a nivel de negocio y técnico.



A ver si uno de los fundamentalistas se curra un análisis de esta compañía.


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver si uno de los fundamentalistas se curra un análisis de esta compañía.



Ya están tardando :fiufiu::::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> y que a lo tonto se ha metido en reino unido,alemania y china. Tiene unos flujos mensuales mas que suficientes para contratar a quien quiera. A mi no me parece ningún ingenuo. En su día gestiono bastante bien tabacalera (monopolio natural) consiguió fusionarla y que tanto el como sus accionistas diesen un buen pelotazo.Yo creo que sabe aprovechar los monopolios y exprimirlos bien. Solo hace falta ver que era Telefonica en el año 2000 y que es hoy en día.
> 
> En 2001 sus ventas eran 31000 millones y debía 29000 mill (94%).El beneficio ascendió a 2100 mill.
> En 2010 sus ventas ascienden a 60000 mill y debe 55000 mill (91%). De beneficio declaró 10100 mill
> ...



Te voy a poner una analogía.

Existe una empresa que se llama Fournier que se dedica a hacer cartas (de sobremesa). Eso es Telefónica en equivalencia con las redes.
Alcatel y Huawei serían los fabricantes de papel.
Esas cartas son utilizadas por crupieres que reparten juego y velan por el cumplimiento de las reglas (Estado Regulador) en un Casino (la red) que carece de dueño. El Casino es lo que son sus clientes.
Resulta que hay una mesa que se juega a la brisca que está vacía (el keteke y demás intentos de Telefónica) y otras mesas que están a reventar de gente gastándose la pasta (google, amazon, ....). Y además resulta que hay nuevos ricos que quieren probar a dominar el negocio verticalmente por lo que se van a poner a construir cartas (Google en parte de USA y Alemania) ya que piensa que las cartas Fournier (redes de Telefónica) son una mierda que se rompen tras jugar dos manos.

Lo paradigmático es que hasta ahora a Fournier le ha ido bien porque solo vendía él las cartas y se está forrando abasteciendo de cartas a un complejo de casinos que se está construyendo en Macao (ejemplo de Latam).

Creo que el papel de cada actor en la ecuación queda bien claro. Una cosa es ganar mucho dinero y otra es estar en la parte chula de la foto.

Telefónica tiene la ventaja de tener las redes amortizadas (mejor dicho, regaladas por el gobierno). Lo que cuesta (en dinero y en tiempo) no es la fibra óptica ni el equipamiento, lo más costoso es disponer de las canalizaciones que son las que dependen de la obra civil y los permisos administrativos. Ahí es donde Telefónica se ha aprovechado con respecto a su competencia (ONO, etc...). En el mundo móvil no hay un despliegue tan masivo de tecnología (varios niveles de la red está soportado por radioenlaces y la red troncal está soportada por la red de fibra óptica ya desplegada) por lo que se nota más rápidamente el aliento de la competencia.

En Latam han ganado 10 años respecto a España pero llegará el momento en el que ya ni eso sea una ventaja competitiva. Su problema es que están en la parte no VIP de la película.

Si alguien piensa que Telefónica se va a poner talibán en el sentido de que va a obligar a que Google y a cualquier tercero con consumo masivo de las redes, a pagar peaje o en caso contrario bloquea su tráfico .... es que no conoce bien como funcionan las redes, ni la capilaridad ni na de na. Eso solamente es posible con la connivencia de todos los players MUNDIALES (harto difícil de conseguir) y del regulador (ni de coña veo a un regulador local yendo en contra del concepto "neutralidad de la red").


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ya están tardando :fiufiu::::fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te voy a poner una analogía.
> 
> Existe una empresa que se llama Fournier que se dedica a hacer cartas (de sobremesa). Eso es Telefónica en equivalencia con las redes.
> Alcatel y Huawei serían los fabricantes de papel.
> ...



Si Telefonica no consigue un nuevo nicho de ingresos masivos, está caput.

Su apuesta es el cobro por tráfico en sus redes.

La verdad es que no veo otro deal en el horizonte para un dinosaurio como telefónica.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te voy a poner una analogía.
> 
> Existe una empresa que se llama Fournier que se dedica a hacer cartas (de sobremesa). Eso es Telefónica en equivalencia con las redes.
> Alcatel y Huawei serían los fabricantes de papel.
> ...



Tef no creo que vaya a cobrar a google, la red es usada porque da un servicio que el cliente quiere, como has comentado.Pero mientras Tef sea dueña del unico vehiculo que da acceso a internet tendra una ventaja competitiva (unico casino que tiene la licencia de acceso.en tu ejemplo). Su problema sera cuando algun actor cree una infraestructura que de el mismo servicio de forma mas eficiente.A dia de hoy no conozco esa infraestructura.Google es un logaritmo que nadie se engañe vale lo que vale su idea la cual ha conseguido que sea un monopolio.Ellos lo saben por eso estan diversificando su negocio y dotandole de infraestructuras (compran youtube,motorola...)


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tef no creo que vaya a cobrar a google, la red es usada porque da un servicio que el cliente quiere, como has comentado.Pero mientras Tef sea dueña del unico vehiculo que da acceso a internet tendra una ventaja competitiva (unico casino que tiene la licencia de acceso.en tu ejemplo). Su problema sera cuando algun actor cree una infraestructura que de el mismo servicio de forma mas eficiente.A dia de hoy no conozco esa infraestructura



El tema es la ubicuidad. El servidor que soporta este hilo puede estar perfectamente en un CPD en Taiwan y su centro de respaldo pudiera estar perfectamente en UK. No penséis que todo ese camino va por las redes de Telefónica, ni mucho menos.

Lo de que otro actor cree una red alternativa es viable económicamente pero no físicamente porque se tardaría años. Ahora bien, el truco está en la Regulación que obliga a Telefónica a alquilar sus redes y sus canalizaciones (si, los boquetes en la calle). Por eso, la parrafada de Alierta no vale para nada si al lado suyo no está el ministro correspondiente. Y dudo mucho que un país vaya de por libre en contra del concepto de "neutralidad en la red".

Sí que coincido plenamente en que Alierta no es ningún bobo y que desde el año 2000 le ha dado la vuelta completamente a esa compañía.
No ser capaz de competir contra Google .... es hasta normal. Quizá es que estaban acostumbrados a conseguir todo lo que se proponían en España (quien hace y deshace se lleva la mejor parte) .... pero el mundo global es algo más complicado y ahí se baten en buena lid y sin el politico de turno para echarles una mano.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El tema es la ubicuidad. El servidor que soporta este hilo puede estar perfectamente en un CPD en Taiwan y su centro de respaldo pudiera estar perfectamente en UK. No penséis que todo ese camino va por las redes de Telefónica, ni mucho menos.
> 
> Lo de que otro actor cree una red alternativa es viable económicamente pero no físicamente porque se tardaría años. Ahora bien, el truco está en la Regulación que obliga a Telefónica a alquilar sus redes y sus canalizaciones (si, los boquetes en la calle). Por eso, la parrafada de Alierta no vale para nada si al lado suyo no está el ministro correspondiente. Y dudo mucho que un país vaya de por libre en contra del concepto de "neutralidad en la red".
> 
> ...



Lo que habría que preguntarse es que tiene en mente Google ahorrando tanto dinero

GOOGLE INC-CL A (GOOG:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek

En 2008 Google tenia 15000 millones, en 2011 ..43000 millones de dolares.
Como sigan a ese ritmo en 4 años podrán opar a Telefónica (80000-100000)
Telefónica a día de hoy cotiza por 54000 mill de euros
O quien sabe podrían crear una infraestructura ad-hoc deslocalizada globalmente.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Indra:

INDRA SISTEMAS SA (IDR:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek

*Contablemente vale 6,4*

Debe 314 millones y en caja solo tiene 92 (2011) *(29%)*

Debía 36 mill y en caja disponía de 23 mill (2008) *(63%)*

Han multiplicado por casi 9 veces su deuda en apenas 4 años cuando su caja en ese mismo periodo se ha visto reducida un 65%

Su margen bruto es del 27% aun así consigue una rentabilidad mas o menos decente en función de su activo ROA (5%)

INDRA SISTEMAS SA (IDR:Continuous): Financial Ratios - Businessweek

Esta cotizando un 36% por encima de su valor en libros. Aunque no lo hacen mal ya que han conseguido incrementar sus ventas de forma consistente los ultimos años, se ve que no son unos fuera de serie dentro de su sector.

Janus que de ingenieria se ve que algo entiende creo que no apostaba demasiado por su modelo de negocio.

Lo ideal es conseguir empresas con margenes superiores al 40%


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las abg subiran a 14,sera cuando las venda
> Las indras las espero a 9,8 o asi
> De todas formas es posible que de algunas compre mas ,aunque me gustaria dejar algo para las ibe a 3,5 o las san a 4
> Las ACS no se cual seria su precio de entrada



de Indra creo que deberías salir por patas, tiene un doble techo de libro activado.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Indra:
> 
> INDRA SISTEMAS SA (IDR:Continuous): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> ...



Ya que me pones el guante, voy para allá.

Indra tiene varios problemas.
-Las dos últimas compras significativas que ha realizado ... han sido un pufo (Soluciona y otra empresa de servicios, Azertia). Hace años también compraron Europraxis (rama de consultoría de estrategia empresarial) y no parece que tampoco les haya ido nada bien. Desde luego no se les ve mucho por ahí ni tampoco que tengan el pedigrí para competir con Mckinsey, BCG, Roland Berger, Oliver, PWC ....
-El margen le obtiene principalmente de los contratos de defensa y tráfico .... que mira por donde se van a contraer significativamente porque la teta del estado ya no tiene ni para untar.
-A futuro los márgenes en esos nichos también van a caer porque fué el PSOE el que les endosaba contratos pagados por encima del mercado para crear un campeón nacional. Y sí que lo han creado, pero en caida en bolsa.


Sobre tu duda acerca de que tienen poco margen bruto pero consiguen tener un beneficio decente .... se debe a que el negocio de prestación de servicios es intensivo en masa salarial (un 80% de los gastos pueden ser perfectamente los salarios) y está metida en el cálculo del ebitda.

Una aclaración, INDRA no es una empresa de ingeniería. Quizá en el pasado sí pero ya hace muchos años que decidieron crecer en volumen de ingresos (vía no orgánica ya que el crecer haciéndolo cada vez mejor y ganando cuota de mercado es bastante más difícil que ir por la vida con talonario y el colchón del Estado por detrás) y por eso se metieron en el mundo de la prestación de los servicios profesionales.
Y se han metido mucho en el mundo del BPO (externalización de procesos de negocio no críticos si bien en Indra seguro que te dicen que son capaces de externalizar cualquier cosa) por lo que el talento ha caido radicalmente. No conozco el % de licenciados en plantilla pero apuesto que está por debajo del 50% .... y eso en una consultora o pseudo-consultora (que es lo que es Indra) es darse un tiro en la nuca porque viven de generar confianza en los clientes para que éstos les confíen sus retos tecnológicos y de negocio.

No sé tú pero a mí me suena mucho mejor Accenture e IBM que Indra. Desde luego cada vez que en mi trabajo he tenido que recomendar algo a un directivo, siempre lo he hecho sobre compañías con historia y que saben lo que se llevan entre manos.

Les paso como a muchos otros españoles de pro, que cuando tienen que competir en precio es cuando comienza a notarse que las costuras no son sólidas. En general suelen bajar la calidad del servicio para mantener márgenes y finalmente terminan dando una mierda de servicio. En definitiva, terminan saliendo por donde entraron.

Una empresa que tiene una amplia porción de cartera dependiente del gobierno y sus administraciones públicas .... no puede llegar muy lejos.

Desde luego que para mí no es una opción de inversión, ni aunque la viera mañana a 4 euros. Eso desde el punto de vista de negocio y viabilidad, desde el punto de vista meramente bursátil .... en cuanto vea una oportunidad de arañar un reward .... me quedo sin complejos y para adentro.

OJO, MÁS QUE UNA CRÍTICA A INDRA ES UNA CRITICA AL GOBIERNO POR ALIMENTAR ESTAS SITUACIONES (SON MALAS PARA LAS EMPRESAS EN EL LARGO PLAZO) Y CONSTITUYE UN REFLEJO QUE OCURRE EN OTRAS EMPRESAS ESPAÑOLAS.


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2012)

Quitando la parte de Defensa y tráfico, el resto de su negocio no da el nivel.

Las van a pasar realmente putas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 Abr 2012)

La verdad es que el nivel del hilo de este par de días es de :baba: y :Aplauso: y porque no hay ninguna cara que salga sacándose el sombrero, pero en su defecto :8:



Sr. GT, en primer lugar felicitarle por su programa y querría preguntarle ¿en Indra, por qué el primer impulso bajista lo lleva hasta los 10€ y no lo ha situado en alguno de los rebotes anteriores (12,5 y 11,20 aprox.)?
Gracias.

[Gazelle mode locked.]


Edit: Respecto al negocio de Indra, no dan pie con bola. El ambiente de trabajo es bastante malo y la gente cualificada se les está marchando. Además acaban de perder el concurso para llevar la consolidación de Inditex frente a una consultora gallega (los de Inditex no querían repetir con Accenture después del pufo que les metieron la última vez :.
Externalizan muchos de los servicios que prestan y los venden como si fueran marca propia.
En definitiva, un par de pinceladas para corroborar el análisis de Janus.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La verdad es que el nivel del hilo de este par de días es de :baba: y :Aplauso: y porque no hay ninguna cara que salga sacándose el sombrero, pero en su defecto :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues por dos motivos.


Los niveles que usted comenta son los objetivos de los dos primeros impulsos de los 3 que forman el 1er impulso grande.
Si se fija, el precio ha rebotado varias veces en el entorno de los 9,8x, habiendo hecho un retroceso de cierta magnitud (50%).









edit: ¿a que programa se refiere? :rolleye:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Indra es tal como la ha puesto Guybrush_Threepwood en su gráfica. 
Además de Jazztel, yo creo que habría que darle un voto de confianza a *D. Felguera*. Lo digo, pq ha realizado un doble suelo al tick (ahora, después de dividendo está en el 4,22 ese doble suelo). Se ha frenado en un nivel importante: esos 4,72 coinciden con el inicio de una segunda estructura en mi opinión que comienza en los 4,71. A ver como responde pq anularía el segundo impulso (una muestra de la debilidad del mercado español son los fallos alcistas, de segundos que suelen ser muy fiables, mientras que los bajistas los cumple todos) pq lo anularía de caer por debajo. En todo caso, el doble suelo es de libro y está activado. D. Felguera no conozco sus fundamentales, pero me da que son gente seria y con muchísima experiencia que está entrando bien en los mercados foráneos.
A mi los peques no chicharreros (de poca volatilidad) cuando no hacen mucho ruido me gustan (no como Zeltia and company).


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya que me pones el guante, voy para allá.
> 
> Indra tiene varios problemas.
> -Las dos últimas compras significativas que ha realizado ... han sido un pufo (Soluciona y otra empresa de servicios, Azertia). Hace años también compraron Europraxis (rama de consultoría de estrategia empresarial) y no parece que tampoco les haya ido nada bien. Desde luego no se les ve mucho por ahí ni tampoco que tengan el pedigrí para competir con Mckinsey, BCG, Roland Berger, Oliver, PWC ....
> ...



Yo estoy contigo, contratar los servicios de una compañia con historia da seguridad.Entre accenture e ibm,prefiero ibm(se han reinventado varias veces). En servicios orientados a empresas todos temen a sap en europa y a ibm en eeuu. Es nombrar a una de estas dos a cualquier competidor y entrenarle todos los males (buffet en un video explico que suele preguntar a los competidores a quien odian mas o a quien se querrian parecer) Es como comparar cocacola con cola dia....Da igual lo que haga cola dia nunca sera cocacola .Respecto a proyectos de defensa creo que existen algunas emp francesas (algunas ademas han sido o son proveedores de airbus) y americanas que son muy competitivas.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (7 Abr 2012)

Buenas, venia trolear un poquito. Eso si, con fundamento

[YOUTUBE]9D5xZFnQ624[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Por eso alierta esta que trina porque sabe que google esta consiguiendo beneficios gracias a su red y tef no esta viendo ni un duro.Solo hay que ver la mala leche que se le pone al ceo de microsoft cuando nombran google o el odio que les tenia steve jobs (Es logico a base de chequera se han llevado a los mejores ingenieros de apple y de microsoft y han creado android).Estan picando donde no deberian.Google tiene un monopolio y lo esta aprovechando como apple.Pero en el caso de Google solo tienen su caja el resto es aire.No es como ibm que tiene una infraestructura solida.Como dice buffet para buscar al lider solo tienes que preguntar a los competidores y ver sus caras. Yo creo que ningun competidor teme a indra....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

Y yo creía que a mi se me va la pinza en mis clases.....


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Indra es tal como la ha puesto Guybrush_Threepwood en su gráfica.
> Además de Jazztel, yo creo que habría que darle un voto de confianza a *D. Felguera*. Lo digo, pq ha realizado un doble suelo al tick (ahora, después de dividendo está en el 4,22 ese doble suelo). Se ha frenado en un nivel importante: esos 4,72 coinciden con el inicio de una segunda estructura en mi opinión que comienza en los 4,71. A ver como responde pq anularía el segundo impulso (una muestra de la debilidad del mercado español son los fallos alcistas, de segundos que suelen ser muy fiables, mientras que los bajistas los cumple todos) pq lo anularía de caer por debajo. En todo caso, el doble suelo es de libro y está activado. D. Felguera no conozco sus fundamentales, pero me da que son gente seria y con muchísima experiencia que está entrando bien en los mercados foráneos.
> A mi los peques no chicharreros (de poca volatilidad) cuando no hacen mucho ruido me gustan (no como Zeltia and company).



Tienes el chicharrito de adolfo dominguez a precio de saldo.Como te descuides comprando demasiadas acciones te ves declarando una participacion a la cnmv.Toda la empresa cotiza a 40 mill.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

Bueno, me marcho, hoy ha sido un placer (el jueves y el viernes tb) leeros a muchos. Buen pozo este foro de sabiduría empresarial y quién sabe, si en el futuro, también de conocimiento bursátil. Mejor que siga así, en secretillo..si es que lo es.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (7 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Y yo creía que a mi se me va la pinza en mis clases.....



lo he editado porque se pone a divagar y no para ... paso al 3/3 donde ya pasa a la practica aplicada en operativas


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2012)

En 

*[D. FELGUERA]*







en mi humilde opinión si pierde los 4.6€ habría que pensar en salir por patas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tienes el chicharrito de adolfo dominguez a precio de saldo.Como te descuides comprando demasiadas acciones te ves declarando una participacion a la cnmv.Toda la empresa cotiza a 40 mill.



no tengo muchas, tengo 500 pero creo que debería de tener más (es una intuición cuando veo dobles suelos o techos al tick o cercanos..) y ahora, me voy, que REC 3 me espera (a ver como sale).


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por eso alierta esta que trina porque sabe que google esta consiguiendo beneficios gracias a su red y tef no esta viendo ni un duro.Solo hay que ver la mala leche que se le pone al ceo de microsoft cuando nombran google o el odio que les tenia steve jobs (Es logico a base de chequera se han llevado a los mejores ingenieros de apple y de microsoft y han creado android).Estan picando donde no deberian.Google tiene un monopolio y lo esta aprovechando como apple.Pero en el caso de Google solo tienen su caja el resto es aire.No es como ibm que tiene una infraestructura solida.Como dice buffet para buscar al lider solo tienes que preguntar a los competidores y ver sus caras. Yo creo que ningun competidor teme a indra....



Telefónica cobra lo que pone y en este caso la red. El pagano es el consumidor final vía tasa mensual de ADSL.

Google cobra la publicidad. Una gozada porque al consumidor final no le cuesta.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> no tengo muchas, tengo 500 pero creo que debería de tener más (es una intuición cuando veo dobles suelos o techos al tick o cercanos..) y ahora, me voy, que REC 3 me espera (a ver como sale).



A que se dedica duro felguera?


----------



## The Hellion (7 Abr 2012)

Bueno caballeros, ha sido un placer leerles todo el día más o menos en la sombra, pero por hoy ya está bien. He trabajado algo menos de lo que quería, pero he aprendido mucho más. Lo único que lamento es que el día no concluya como merece, con una buena ronda de gintonics, o lo que se les antoje, que correrían de mi cuenta. 

Lo reitero, un placer.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Telefónica cobra lo que pone y en este caso la red. El pagano es el consumidor final vía tasa mensual de ADSL.
> 
> Google cobra la publicidad. Una gozada porque al consumidor final no le cuesta.



El problema de los ingresos via publicidad es que son variables.Como alguien invente algo mejor que google que lo veo complicado perderian esos ingresos.Son como las televisiones (Todas cobran menos que antes via publicidad) ademas si en este pais la gente dejase de ver programas basura tele5 perderia su liderazgo. Sin embargo si quieres luz tienes que pasar por iberdrola y si quieres internet por las redes de telefonica.Es un monopolio natural claro.


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> El problema de los ingresos via publicidad es que son variables.Como alguien invente algo mejor que google que lo veo complicado perderian esos ingresos.Son como las televisiones (Todas cobran menos que antes via publicidad) ademas si en este pais la gente dejase de ver programas basura tele5 perderia su liderazgo. Sin embargo si quieres luz tienes que pasar por iberdrola y si quieres internet por las redes de telefonica.Es un monopolio natural claro.



La publicidad es un negocio al alza y se está produciendo un trasvase claro desde los canales tradicionales. Tienen la ventaja de que es un negocio global que llega a cada rincón del planeta y vamos a ver cómo son capaces de explotarlo desde el móvil.
De todas formas, la gran fortaleza de Google es su capacidad de innovación.
Efectivamente llegará algo que se lleve a Google por delante. Más aún, también a Apple y más sencillo porque estos son una compañía pura de producto.

No pasa nada porque una empresa aporte un valor diferencial al mercado, se vea retribuido por ello y con el tiempo alguien mejor le mueva la silla. En USA es algo que tienen grabado en la mente y por ello tratan de innovar y superarse contínuamente.
En España es algo totalmente no entendido. Es la cultura del status quo.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2012)

Les dejo un enlace que afectará a las cuentas de muchos bancos.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...930-aviso-fondo-de-garantia-de-depositos.html


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La publicidad es un negocio al alza y se está produciendo un trasvase claro desde los canales tradicionales. Tienen la ventaja de que es un negocio global que llega a cada rincón del planeta y vamos a ver cómo son capaces de explotarlo desde el móvil.
> De todas formas, la gran fortaleza de Google es su capacidad de innovación.
> Efectivamente llegará algo que se lleve a Google por delante. Más aún, también a Apple y más sencillo porque estos son una compañía pura de producto.
> 
> ...



Asi nos va.Desde luego es impresionante la capacidad de innovacion que demuestra cada dia google..Street view,android,youtube y ahora comprando motorola.Es dificil ponerles limites. Aunque alierta no les cobre directamente a ellos la realidad es que ha visto incrementados sus ingresos gracias a apple y google.Poca gente antes contrataba una tarifa de datos hoy lo raro es ver a alguien que no la tenga.Como reconoce el mismo en el video "ahora se usa la red mas eficientemente que antes" y tef gana mas con este uso extra que nunca estoy seguro que no se esperaba que llegase tan pronto.Es como los sms,en un primer momento no les dieron importancia de hecho al principio los medio regalaban hasta que se dieron cuenta que era la gallina de los huevos de oro


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo, contratar los servicios de una compañia con historia da seguridad.Entre accenture e ibm,prefiero ibm(se han reinventado varias veces). En servicios orientados a empresas todos temen a sap en europa y a ibm en eeuu. Es nombrar a una de estas dos a cualquier competidor y entrenarle todos los males (buffet en un video explico que suele preguntar a los competidores a quien odian mas o a quien se querrian parecer) Es como comparar cocacola con cola dia....Da igual lo que haga cola dia nunca sera cocacola .Respecto a proyectos de defensa creo que existen algunas emp francesas (algunas ademas han sido o son proveedores de airbus) y americanas que son muy competitivas.



Hablando de Accenture"s" y SAP"s", personalmente he visto de todo. A mi me dan mucha confianza, pero he visto implantaciones de SAP por parte de Accenture donde han llegado, han dado al icono de instalar SAP y se han largado dejando el programa tal cual, totally useless. Esto pasó más o menos en la última compañía donde trabajé aunque no fue Accenture quien hizo la implantación sino una consultora que poco después de acabar el proyecto hizó suspensión de pagos y desapareció. La moraleja es que una implantación depende de tener buenos profesionales en la empresa cliente junto con un equipo decente en el departamento de IT, yo llegué con el pescado vendido y poco pude hacer.
SAP tiene mucho nombre, pero en grandes empresas no tienen mucha cuota de mercado (o esa impresión tengo, no dispongo que ningún estudio), ten en cuenta que gran parte de los proyectos de consolidación se los lleva Hyperion (Oracle) y el BPC de SAP es minoritario por los recursos que necesita para correr y porque es un tocho alemán difícil de configurar, mientras que HFM puedes montarlo sobre cualquier sistema incluyendo el propio SAP R3.

Y todo este rollo que he soltado, ¿a qué venía? :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> y añade que dispone de la capacidad de contratar a los mejores asesores del orbe.
> 
> Money calls money




ejem telefonica puede contratar a los mejores asesores, si desde luego, pero no todo es cuestión de dinero, no fue capaz de convertir a Terra en un Google por ejemplo, dos "pringados" estadounidenses con 100000$(hablo de memoria), en comparación con el "capital intelectual" de Telefonica ::, *SI HICIERON *, para que hablar de las redes googlelianas Vs modulación digital de cable telefónico (reliquia aún en expotación)


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Hablando de Accenture"s" y SAP"s", personalmente he visto de todo. A mi me dan mucha confianza, pero he visto implantaciones de SAP por parte de Accenture donde han llegado, han dado al icono de instalar SAP y se han largado dejando el programa tal cual, totally useless. Esto pasó más o menos en la última compañía donde trabajé aunque no fue Accenture quien hizo la implantación sino una consultora que poco después de acabar el proyecto hizó suspensión de pagos y desapareció. La moraleja es que una implantación depende de tener buenos profesionales en la empresa cliente junto con un equipo decente en el departamento de IT, yo llegué con el pescado vendido y poco pude hacer.
> SAP tiene mucho nombre, pero en grandes empresas no tienen mucha cuota de mercado (o esa impresión tengo, no dispongo que ningún estudio), ten en cuenta que gran parte de los proyectos de consolidación se los lleva Hyperion (Oracle) y el BPC de SAP es minoritario por los recursos que necesita para correr y porque es un tocho alemán difícil de configurar, mientras que HFM puedes montarlo sobre cualquier sistema incluyendo el propio SAP R3.
> 
> Y todo este rollo que he soltado, ¿a qué venía? :XX:



No soy informatico pero en muchas empresas se esta implantando sap a una velocidad de vertigo (creo que indra lo instalo el año pasado) (tef usa sap y como estas dos conozco cientos) Hay una tendencia muy clara sobre todo en departamentos administrativos-contables hacia implantaciones sap (es una plataforma compleja, vamos eso he oido porque nunca la he usado ,sin embargo es muy fiable y las emp lo valoran mucho).Yo he trabajado con un competidor de sap a nivel europeo y su fiabilidad daba pena,(dentro de la propia empresa cada dos por tres tenian que reconfigurar su propio sistema,asi que no me quiero ni imaginar que no les estarian pasando a sus clientes europeos) no se les puede hacer la competencia (han conseguido lo que buffet llama moat "todo el mundo tiene sap en la cabeza").Me habia olvidado de oracle (son muy buenos) las licencias java son suyas...el dia qie alguien quiera hacer aplicaciones java tendra que pasar por ellos(prorealtime o el broker de bankinter funciinan con java) tienen el monopolio.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ejem telefonica puede contratar a los mejores asesores, si desde luego, pero no todo es cuestión de dinero, no fue capaz de convertir a Terra en un Google por ejemplo, dos "pringados" estadounidenses con 100000$(hablo de memoria), en comparación con el "capital intelectual" de Telefonica ::, *SI HICIERON *, para que hablar de las redes googlelianas Vs modulación digital de cable telefónico (reliquia aún en expotación)



Como funcionan las redes que comentas? Son negocios completamente distintos.La realidad es que google usa las redes de att y tef pero que no solo se beneficia google sino tb los consumidores que reciben mejores servicios y tef que gana mas. Para mi ganan los tres. Tef ha pagado muy caro O2 y vivo pero creo que tiene potencial de crecimiento.Solo hay que compararla con ATT que opera en eeuu y vale 185000 mill de dolares.Tef en los ultimos 10 años se ha implantado en sudamerica,centroamerica,reino unido,alemania,irlanda,portugal y china.Creo que vale mas de 54000 mill de euros.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No soy informatico pero en muchas empresas se esta implantando sap a una velocidad de vertigo (creo que indra lo instalo el año pasado) (tef usa sap y como estas dos conozco cientos) Hay una tendencia muy clara sobre todo en departamentos administrativos-contables hacia implantaciones sap (es una plataforma compleja de configurar vamos eso he oido porque nunca la he usado ,pero es muy fiable y eso no tiene precio).Yo he trabajado con un competidor de sap a nivel europeo y su fiabilidad daba pena,(dentro de la propia empresa cada dos por tres tenian que reconfigurar su propio sistema,asi que no me quiero ni imaginar que no les estarian pasando a sus clientes europeos) no se les puede hacer la competencia (han conseguido lo que buffet llama moat "todo el mundo tiene sap en la cabeza").Me habia olvidado de oracle (son muy buenos) las licencias java son suyas...el dia qie alguien quiera hacer aplicaciones java tendra que por ellos(prorealtime o el broker de bankinter funciinan con java) tienen el monopolio.



Perdonad que me meta, pero como usuario de una plataforma real de SAP, es una puta mierda...supongo que habrá usos y usos, pero para mi trabajo no es nada operativa. Además de lenta. Quizás es debido a los técnicos especialistas en SAP de la empresa...... no sé, pero en hospitales donde tienen SAP también tienen quejas por funcionalidad.


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2012)

SAP implantado a velocidad de vértigo... no será Sap sino el ahijado: SAP business One, creo recordar que originalmente era "Menahel" un ERP israelí, que se parece a R3 lo que un huevo a una castaña. 

B.One se implanta rápido y a precios que nada tienen que ver con lo que es el ecosistema R/3. Además SAP delega en canal para su relación la mediana empresa. Con lo que te puede tocar cualquier cosa.
O al menos así era hasta hace poquito.

Por cierto, hay que ver la querencia que los de SAP tienen por empresas israelies...

Coincido con Caronte: SAP es un coñazo sólo apto para empresas grandes con personal de gestión asignado por areas muy específicas y con una gerencia y/o responsable de IT con carencias psico-afectivas.

Por cierto: mi único contacto con Accenture como cliente... tampoco fue satisfactorio. Reuniones para hacer bulto, con becarios a precio de senior, no gracias. Entiendo que yo no le interese como cliente. No hay problema. Pero eso no le da derecho a tratar de timarme.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como funcionan las redes que comentas? Son negocios completamente distintos.La realidad es que google usa las redes de att y tef pero que no solo se beneficia google sino tb los consumidores que reciben mejores servicios y tef que gana mas. Para mi ganan los tres. Tef ha pagado muy caro O2 y vivo pero creo que tiene potencial de crecimiento.Solo hay que compararla con ATT que opera en eeuu y vale 185000 mill de dolares.Tef en los ultimos 10 años se ha implantado en sudamerica,centroamerica,reino unido,alemania,irlanda,portugal y china.Creo que vale mas de 54000 mill de euros.



un 1GB por cliente no esta nada mal, no estamos hablando de MBs, de ahí que tenga una caja descomunal, costosimas licencias administrativas

Google quiere desplegar fibra óptica de 1GB en Europa

Telefonica en Brasil desarrolla la misma estrategia que en España, pero en Mexico no se come un colín el nicho ya está ocupado de todas formas Janus te podrá informar mejor


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> SAP implantado a velocidad de vértigo... no será Sap sino el ahijado: SAP business One, creo recordar que originalmente era "Menahel" un ERP israelí, que se parece a R3 lo que un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> B.One se implanta rápido y a precios que nada tienen que ver con lo que es el ecosistema R/3. Además SAP delega en canal para su relación la mediana empresa. Con lo que te puede tocar cualquier cosa.
> O al menos así era hasta hace poquito.
> ...



Puede que sea el BO que comentas.No lo se,no soy informatico y tampoco lo he usado pero en muchas emp o lo estan usando o se planteando el hacerlo (de 5 años a esta parte se nota una creciente demanda de externalizacion de servicios informaticos y en muchos casos el nombre que sale es sap) Ahora que sea de 1 o 2 division eso ya es hilar muy fino.Todo el mundo opina parecido (sistema aburrido,complejo al principio pero eso si fiable a largo plazo)


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Perdonad que me meta, pero como usuario de una plataforma real de SAP, es una puta mierda...supongo que habrá usos y usos, pero para mi trabajo no es nada operativa. Además de lenta. Quizás es debido a los técnicos especialistas en SAP de la empresa...... no sé, pero en hospitales donde tienen SAP también tienen quejas por funcionalidad.



Sera un coñazo pero segun he oido a que no se te pierde la informacion ni tampoco se queda colgado el sistema un dia entero? Que se puede esperar de un sistema aleman...(Para ellos la solucion mas simple seguramente sera la mas compleja para el resto del planeta,solo hace falta ver la de vueltas que dan al problema europeo) Supongo que esa impronta debe ser algo genetico como en España el choriceo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (8 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Perdonad que me meta, pero como usuario de una plataforma real de SAP, es una puta mierda...supongo que habrá usos y usos, pero para mi trabajo no es nada operativa. Además de lenta. Quizás es debido a los técnicos especialistas en SAP de la empresa...... no sé, pero en hospitales donde tienen SAP también tienen quejas por funcionalidad.



Necesitas un servidor muy potente para que funcione decentemente, en ese aspecto no he tenido problemas como usuario, además SAP te obliga a tener otro servidor donde ellos puedan conectarse sin previo aviso y lo más cachondo es el tema de los HD. Es muy buena aplicación, el problema en hispanistán es que hay empresas que lo utilizan como un contaplus :: , pero con una buena implantación para la gestión de inventarios y escandallos de costes es una maravilla.
La putada es tener que acabar consolidando con hojas EXCEL ::


----------



## Caronte el barquero (8 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> SAP implantado a velocidad de vértigo... no será Sap sino el ahijado: SAP business One, creo recordar que originalmente era "Menahel" un ERP israelí, que se parece a R3 lo que un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> B.One se implanta rápido y a precios que nada tienen que ver con lo que es el ecosistema R/3. Además SAP delega en canal para su relación la mediana empresa. Con lo que te puede tocar cualquier cosa.
> O al menos así era hasta hace poquito.
> ...



SAP debe ser bueno, pero para cosas determinadas, debe tener vendedores muy buenos del programa o dar buenas comisiones...... no sé :




ponzi dijo:


> Puede que sea el BO que comentas.No lo se,no soy informatico y tampoco lo he usado pero en muchas emp o lo estan usando o se planteando el hacerlo (de 5 años a esta parte se nota una creciente demanda de externalizacion de servicios informaticos y en muchos casos el nombre que sale es sap) Ahora que sea de 1 o 2 division eso ya es hilar muy fino.Todo el mundo opina parecido (sistema aburrido,complejo al principio pero eso si fiable a largo plazo)



En algo teniáis razón han conseguido meter la palabra SAP en la cabeza y todos la tienen en el vocabulario.
Como usuario puedo transformar incidencias de texto con campos determinados a excel, eso sí, leyendo hojas y hojas de libros antes de que acabe de transformar los textos.
O enviar ciertos datos introducidos en el programa a móviles casi a tiempo real.

Necesitaría un programa rápido, ya que no puedo estar esperando a que transforme a excel y tener que introducir otros datos, no puedo, tengo que esperar a que acabe la traducción a excel. 
Y en según que sitios no se puede esperar.

SAP, debe ser bueno para gente que vaya introduciendo datos y rellenando campos con calma y análisis posteriores. Pero para inmediatez ::


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> un 1GB por cliente no esta nada mal, no estamos hablando de MBs, de ahí que tenga una caja descomunal, costosimas licencias administrativas
> 
> Google quiere desplegar fibra óptica de 1GB en Europa
> 
> Telefonica en Brasil desarrolla la misma estrategia que en España, pero en Mexico no se come un colín el nicho ya está ocupado de todas formas Janus te podrá informar mejor



Implantar fibra optica por toda europa tardarian muchisimo no? y ademas cuanto costaria un proyecto de esa magnitud?Vamos lo que quieren es convertirse en Tef a grandes rasgos.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> SAP debe ser bueno, pero para cosas determinadas, debe tener vendedores muy buenos del programa o dar buenas comisiones...... no sé :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sap es lo que es no solo por eficiencia sino porque han conseguido el moat que querian.Es como google....estoy convencido que la mayoria de usuarios de internet usan google como pag de inicio.A que a nadie se le ha ocurrido pensar que puede existir otro motor de busqueda igual o mas eficiente? (si asi fuese daria igual ya que han conseguido introducir su marca de forma global y por inercia seguimos con ellos "MOAT").Es como cocacola cuando alguien prueba otra cola nadie piensa anda si es mejor que la original voy a dejar de tomar cocacola.


----------



## tocatejistaextremo (8 Abr 2012)

SAP lo que es es una plataforma FI-CO (Finance-Controlling) muy potente y jodidamente Flexible y global:

En tiempo real, multidivisa, capacidad de operar con 20 o 50 calendarios de trabajo distintos(festividades locales), capacidad, capacidad de operar con tipos de cambio de divisas spot y tipos de cambio fijos simultaneamente (consolidando cobros y pagos en distintas divisas)

Que te puede dar cuentas de resultados por Centros de Beneficio, Por sociedad FI, por centro de costes, etc.
Que activando el modulo PA (Profitability Analisis) que está integrado en el propio R/3 sin recurrir al BO, ya tiene rentabilidad por tipo de producto, por pais, por cliente, por sector, por división, etc.

SAP es una pasada en varios modulos:
- Financiero(FI)
- Controlling (CO)(en este es potentísimo)
- Ventas (SD)
- Proyectos(PS) Funciona más que razonablemente bien, pero hay que parametrizar bastante.
- Y como no el BO (que es un paquete separado que funciona en un servidor distinto) yo lo he probado hace poco y me he peleado mucho con él. Pero cuando por fin funciona el hijo_puta  es impresionante.

Pero en otras cosas o te lo hacen a medida muy bien o puede flojear:
- Compras y gestión de stocks(MM), este se puede medio dejar decente con poca parametrización, depende de si tu gestión de almacenes es muy muy compleja, se puede quedar un pelín corto. Lo bueno es que todo movimiento logístico de entrada y salida de mercancías se convierte en un movimiento contable perfectamemte consistente de forma automática, sin hacer cosas raras. 

- Gestión de Tesorería(TR), esto viene muy pelado de fábrica y o te hacen programas Z a medida o no se adapta fácilemente.
-(PP) y (PM) Gestión de producción y gestión de mantenimiento, no los conozco a fondo. Pero si se que hay Soft especializado en el mercado que dudo mucho que SAP pueda superar. Si hay que ir a algo serio lo mejores es usar Soft especializado e interfasearlo.


En fin, todo un mundo.
Lo podemos odiar a muerte. Pero desde el punto de vista contable no hay nada más robusto y dificil de manipular contablemente sin dejar huellas. Por eso les encanta a los auditores, porque todo deja marca.

PD: no se muy bien como ha derivado en tema IBEX a esto. :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2012)

Que mal me encuentro,posiblemente el peor dia desde que escribo en este foro
Estoy fatal,me duele el corazon
Se que este post y a esta hora se perdera en la nube,por eso lo uso para desahogarme
Sin mas explicaciones ni que nadie me pida ni que cite este post,lo necesitaba
A veces los hombres duros tambien lloramos como ahora


----------



## The Hellion (8 Abr 2012)

^^Un abrazo (aunque a los hombres _duros_ nos haga sentir _raros_, cuando estas hecho polvo no hay nada como un abrazo para sentir el aprecio de los demás, aunque sea un desconocido de internet)


----------



## wetpiñata (8 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No subestimes a Botin o Alierta.
> Alierta no es tan ingenuo como parece, sabe que para que internet funcione es necesario el uso de las redes, es un monopolio natural.
> Si algún día alguien inventa alguna forma de usar internet sin redes físicas ese día Telefonica tendrá un serio problema pero a día de hoy creo que no existe.
> Estudio derecho en Zaragoza pero lo mas reseñable es donde hizo el MBA (Universidad de Columbia) en 1970.
> ...



No le subestimo... Está claro que cuando hizo estas declaraciones (Febrero 2010) estaba borracho.

TASE abre ligeramente negativo pero con ganas de bajar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2012)

Ánimo sr. Votín, sea lo que sea, todo pasa. Un Abrazo!


----------



## The Hellion (8 Abr 2012)

Una pregunta para los que sean de ciencias. 

¿*Paseo *aleatorio o *recorrido *aleatorio?

Cada vez que leo lo de "paseo aleatorio" (_random walk_) me crujen los dientes, pero si es así como se dice, no seré yo el que monte una cruzada; me compro un paquete de chicles y me acostumbro. 

Pero si es una barrabasada provocada por la generalización de la traducción de A Random Walk down Wall Street, tampoco quiero colaborar a perpetuar el error.


----------



## spheratu (8 Abr 2012)

También puede ustec decir caminata al tún tún


----------



## The Hellion (8 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> También puede ustec decir caminata al tún tún



Gracias, me gusta su idea, por el toque autóctono del tun tun, pero me temo que no me vale. El concepto de "random walk" es una formalización matemática que tiene que tener acuñada una denominación en español. Probablemente era "recorrido aleatorio" o "trayectoria aleatoria" hasta que se aplicó, en la esfera financiera, al comportamiento de la cotización de las acciones, y se elaboró la hipótesis del "random walk". 

Después llegó el libro A Random Walk down Wall Street, y después wikipedia y su aluvión de traducciones hechas a martillazos.

A estas alturas, alguien que sin ser experto en la materia quiera utilizar la expresión correcta en castellano no sabe de qué árbol colgarse. Y el problema es que si se usan acuñaciones incorrectas el texto queda hecho una chapuza; imagine hablar del "Regio Madrid" o del "Madrid de los Reyes" o del "Auténtico Madrid". O sin ir más lejos, de mi firma, que es una traducción :8::8: de "el espíritu es fuerte; pero la carne es débil".


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que sean de ciencias.
> 
> ¿*Paseo *aleatorio o *recorrido *aleatorio?
> 
> ...



Hombre, eso viene de que en cualquier instante _t_, puedes ir en cualquier dirección con la misma probabilidad. Así que paseo-recorrido no están mal, aunque a mi me gusta más _camino aleatorio_ ::


----------



## The Hellion (8 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre, eso viene de que *en cualquier instante t, puedes ir en cualquier dirección con la misma probabilidad*. Así que paseo-recorrido no están mal, aunque a mi me gusta más _camino aleatorio_ ::



Como cualquier forero de pro puede atestiguar después de una noche de gintonics.:XX::XX:

Muchas gracias, será camino entonces.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2012)

en todo caso sera erratico amigos


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> SAP implantado a velocidad de vértigo... no será Sap sino el ahijado: SAP business One, creo recordar que originalmente era "Menahel" un ERP israelí, que se parece a R3 lo que un huevo a una castaña.
> 
> B.One se implanta rápido y a precios que nada tienen que ver con lo que es el ecosistema R/3. Además SAP delega en canal para su relación la mediana empresa. Con lo que te puede tocar cualquier cosa.
> O al menos así era hasta hace poquito.
> ...



Me he documentado un poco sobre este tema.

Parece que SAP tiene una cuota de mercado en grandes empresas en Europa (para pequeña y media es un producto caro y excesivo) superior al 80%. Principalmente en todo lo que tiene que ver con Finanzas, Controlling, Recursos Humanos y Producción. Es de implantación rápida porque viene a ser sota, caballo y rey al estar basado en las mejores prácticas.
En USA tiene un desarrollo de implantación creciente. El año pasado creo que aumentaron las ventas por encima del 50% por el tirón en el mercado americano en donde tiene bastante competencia con Oracle.
SAP se está volcando en el mundo del reporting y ha adquirido Business Objets. Oracle está siguiendo la estrategia de comprar y comprar y comprar empresas para añadirlas a su porfolio (más rápido que desarrollar los productos in-house).
SAP está implantado masivamente, se constituye ya como un estándar, en las empresas del IBEX 35.
Respecto a la calidad de las implantaciones depende de la empresa que contrates y del talento que se implique. Cualquier empresa puede tener implantaciones de éxito o rotundos fracasos pero es evidente que el ratio de éxito depende de la preocupación de esa consultora por desarrollar y retener el talento de sus profesionales. Si es una empresa que paga una mierda, se estarán comprando muchos boletos para realizar una implantación de fracaso.
En general las empresas de consultoría que más se preocupan por el desarrollo y retención del talento de sus profesionales con las de carácter anglosajón aunque eso no es garantía de éxito porque al final depende de las personas concretas implicadas en el proyecto.

La gente buena en SAP en general están muy cotizados y tienen un expertise muy valorado por los clientes. Son profesionales con sueldos bastante altos y se les valora su capacidad de aportar ideas y soluciones más allá de parametrizar el producto SAP (que también).


----------



## The Hellion (8 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Me he documentado un poco sobre este tema.
> 
> Parece que SAP tiene una cuota de mercado en grandes empresas en Europa (para pequeña y media es un producto caro y excesivo) superior al 80%. Principalmente en todo lo que tiene que ver con Finanzas, Controlling, Recursos Humanos y Producción. Es de implantación rápida porque viene a ser sota, caballo y rey al estar basado en las mejores prácticas.
> En USA tiene un desarrollo de implantación creciente. El año pasado creo que aumentaron las ventas por encima del 50% por el tirón en el mercado americano en donde tiene bastante competencia con Oracle.
> ...



Mi tangencial contacto con SAP y el mundo de la ERP me hace plantearme dos dudas: 

¿Qué idioma habla esa gente? En serio, inglés no es, aunque lo parezca. Podría ser una suerte de alto-marciano pasado por un traductor automático, pero de verdad, tratar de adivinar a qué realidad corresponde un término es una tarea abocada al fracaso. 

La segunda duda, que está relacionada con la primera, es que nunca he acabado de estar seguro de si adaptan el programa a la empresa, o la empresa al programa. Supongo que es posible decirle al _implantador_ "la realidad de la empresa es esta, y quiero que el sistema la refleje", pero me da la impresión de que cada vez debe ser más habitual lo contrario, que el implantador te diga: "el programa hace esto, y si te gusta, bien, y si no, ya sabes."


----------



## Arminio_borrado (8 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> La verdad es que el nivel del hilo de este par de días es de :baba: y :Aplauso: y porque no hay ninguna cara que salga sacándose el sombrero, pero en su defecto :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿La consultora gallega es Altia?. Pues entonces han acertado. Hemos tenido a ambas subcontratadas y no hay comparación entre esas 2. 

En mi curro es oir que igual Indra se lleva un concurso y nos entran sudores fríos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (8 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> ....



No sé que es lo que le tiene afectado pero piense que no hay nada que no tenga arreglo y que el tiempo todo lo cura. 

Si su problema es por un error que ha cometido, piense en ese problema como algo a solucionar, y de lo que aprender para mejorar y para saber hacer las cosas mejor en el futuro. Somos seres en constante aprendizaje y esas cosas sirven para aprender y para tratar de ser mejor. Y siempre con la idea de que si me caigo 100 veces es para levantarme 101.

ANIMO.


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2012)

Mucho ánimo Votin!!!!Casi cualquier problema en esta vida tiene solucion,como decua un forero si te caes 100 veces levantate 101.Nadie sabra que te has caido 100 veces solo que estas de pie. Respecto a sap tiene un modelo de negocio y una cuota de mercado que hace temblar a cualquiera.Es muy dificil competir contra una emp tan implantada y eficiente.A mi me gustaria aprender sap creo que es el presente y el futuro.Contablemente lo estan haciendo muy bien con buenos margenes, todo un lider (modelo 100% aleman) Solo hay que fijarse que las auditoras confian en ellos sus cuentas, toda una declaracion de intenciones.En bolsa es dificil asignarle una valoracion real. Pero con mucha % podria ser perfectamente de esos valores que
compras y te olvidas de ellos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Que mal me encuentro,posiblemente el peor dia desde que escribo en este foro
> Estoy fatal,me duele el corazon
> Se que este post y a esta hora se perdera en la nube,por eso lo uso para desahogarme
> Sin mas explicaciones ni que nadie me pida ni que cite este post,lo necesitaba
> A veces los hombres duros tambien lloramos como ahora



Ánimo, que todo lo malo pasa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En
> 
> *[D. FELGUERA]*
> 
> ...



Es una posibilidad que estoy contemplando, a ver qué hace las próximas sesiones.


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Abr 2012)

Me ha costado ponerme al día de tanta ciencia.

Señores un Thaks colectivo y general son lo mejor, mi pena es que no todo lo entiendo, pero persevero....

Votin, cuando aparece el dolor, ahí en mitad del pecho, sordo y angustiante, respire hondo dos veces y camine, salga a caminar y a respirar, no se quede quieto, camine... y si le viene en gana llore mientras camina pero siga caminando... Para el dolor de corazón es el mejor consuelo, que no remedio, que conozco.
Abrazos


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Es una posibilidad que estoy contemplando, a ver qué hace las próximas sesiones.



Añado:







La posibilidad que plantea el hermano pirata puede tener mucho sentido.


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2012)

VOTIN, los tíos duros a veces nos tenemos que disfrazar de mediocres para guardar las apariencias. Lo bueno es que no se nos olvida que somos los putos amos ¿no?


----------



## pyn (8 Abr 2012)

Señor Votin, no esta usted solo. Ánimo que vale usted mucho.


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2012)

Ánimo Votin, que no sea nada serio.


----------



## vermer (8 Abr 2012)

Soy lector en la sombra de este hilo y me preocupa que todos esteis lo mejor posible... dentro de nuestra particular locura

Votín, en este foro tienes de todo y mucho realmente bueno: médicos del cuerpo y del alma. Como ves tu queja no se perdió en el ciberespacio. Si necesitas ayuda pídela que hay gente deseando ayudar. Un saludo y a cuidarse como un bebé.


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2012)

Janus cuando empiezas el curro
martes?


----------



## Mulder (8 Abr 2012)

A las buenas y festivas tardes!



ponzi dijo:


> No soy informatico pero en muchas empresas se esta implantando sap a una velocidad de vertigo (creo que indra lo instalo el año pasado) (tef usa sap y como estas dos conozco cientos) Hay una tendencia muy clara sobre todo en departamentos administrativos-contables hacia implantaciones sap (es una plataforma compleja, vamos eso he oido porque nunca la he usado ,sin embargo es muy fiable y las emp lo valoran mucho).Yo he trabajado con un competidor de sap a nivel europeo y su fiabilidad daba pena,(dentro de la propia empresa cada dos por tres tenian que reconfigurar su propio sistema,asi que no me quiero ni imaginar que no les estarian pasando a sus clientes europeos) no se les puede hacer la competencia (han conseguido lo que buffet llama moat "todo el mundo tiene sap en la cabeza").Me habia olvidado de oracle (son muy buenos) las licencias java son suyas...el dia qie alguien quiera hacer aplicaciones java tendra que pasar por ellos(prorealtime o el broker de bankinter funciinan con java) tienen el monopolio.



Java es libre y nunca operó por licencias, además se tuvo que hacer libre por fuerza porque ya existían JRE (Java Runtime Executables) libres antes de que Oracle liberara Java, entre otras cosas.

En la época de Sun y James Goslig (su creador) tenía buenas perspectivas porque se quería ganar pasta a través micros que ejecutaran bytecode java en cualquier tipo de plataforma, desde ordenadores a lavadoras, también querían implantarlo como lenguaje superior a C++ por su 'recolector de basura' que evitaba los frecuentes memory leaks (fugas de memoria) que provoca el uso intensivo de este lenguaje.

Pero luego vino Microsoft con su propia implementación de java incompatible y les jodió toda la jugada, no se como permitieron esto pero lo cierto es que en los 90 Microsoft era totalmente imparable y un monopolio de facto. A Sun/Oracle no les quedó más remedio que inventarse un entorno de desarollo profesional llamado JSE que ahora se usa bastante en entornos corporativos, también sobrevive gracias a Tomcat (un servidor web de aplicaciones java libre), intentó tomar el mundo del móvil desde symbian con aplicaciones pero Symbian se vio relegado a un tercer plano tras el iOS y Android.

Ahora sobreviven en silencio implantándose en buena parte de los servidores web corporativos, aunque he de reconocer que ya no estoy al día y la gente se lo instala por la necesidad de tener un JRE, su enemigo natural es PHP+mysql+apache, código totalmente libre y abierto.

Pero de lo que iba a ser a lo que ha sido dista mucho, no se que tendrá previsto Oracle para java, pero como no logren la entrada en iphones y androids, html5 y flash le pueden fastidiar la jugada de meterse en los móviles.


----------



## gamba (8 Abr 2012)

El pasado jueves a primera hora intenté mi primer trade de venta de opciones. Vendí put 2200 de Junio de Eurostoxx, pensando en que la directriz alcista lo dejaría bastante alto en Junio, pero no tuve en cuenta la elevada delta (0.31), el precio tuvo mucho meneo en un día con un rango pequeño. Además, parece que la bajista de corto plazo viene con fuerza, y más ahora que nos han puesto en el candelero.

Estoy pensando en deshacer la posición y vender calls 2650/2700.


----------



## ghkghk (8 Abr 2012)

Sin ordenador desde hace 4 dias, me he me metido desde el movil y dos cosas: LA PUTA MADRE QUE NIVEL... graciaa a todos. Y mucho animo votin, estamos a tu lado.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pecata minuta (8 Abr 2012)

Mucho ánimo Votin.
Aunque ahora mismo no te lo parezca, al final todo pasa.
Y volverás a estar bien.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

A ver cómo abre el euro/dólar (abre creo no??). En la última sesión, dejó lo que parece una línea penetrante, no es mala señal si la siguiente sesión confirma la misma. En todo caso, el objetivo de largo plazo en 1,246 sigue vigente (cumplió el 3 bajistas de menor rango con estructura de dilatación), y parece que está formando un HCH (aunque me gustan después de una senda alcista mayor). Este cruce es muy técnico, si os fijáis está lleno de dobles e incluso triples techos (e igual con suelos) cumplidos.


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus cuando empiezas el curro
> martes?



Mañana empiezo voy a la oficina. Ya siento los colmillos de Hacienda pero qué bien se siente uno.

El HDLGP de Rajoy se alegrará por gana el doble. Lo que dejaría de pagar vía paro y lo que empieza a ingresar vía cotizaciones sociales. Si tuviera la vida resuelta, me quedaría en el paro para tocarle los ******** por miserable, puerco e ignorante. Pero no es así aunque sí que lo pienso.


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mucho ánimo Votin.
> Aunque ahora mismo no te lo parezca, al final todo pasa.
> Y volverás a estar bien.



Votín, me he quedado en un thankeo a tu post y seguido tus indicaciones al respecto de que no querías replys al mismo.
Pero veo que voy a ser el único que no te desea lo mejor por escrito por lo que aquí estoy.

Eres un tío increíble y un tío guay, yo te he visto metiendo estopa en otros hilos y siempre me has despertado una sonrisa. Ánimo, sea lo que sea que sepas que todo tiene solución y más en la gente que se lo merece y está para hacer que las cosas sean mejores.

Un fortísimo abrazo y si cabe, te esperamos con aún más ganas que antes. Además, ven con fuerzas renovadas porque tienes que salir vivo de Iberdrola y Abengoa, que son un buen reto.

Cualquier cosa que necesites, aquí estamos y seguro que te sorprenderías lo que somos capaces de hacer ..... POR TÍ.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (8 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Votín, me he quedado en un thankeo a tu post y seguido tus indicaciones al respecto de que no querías replys al mismo.



No me había dado cuenta que había pedido no citar. 

Editado el mensaje y perdón por el fallo.


----------



## FranR (8 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver cómo abre el euro/dólar (abre creo no??). En la última sesión, dejó lo que parece una línea penetrante, no es mala señal si la siguiente sesión confirma la misma. En todo caso, el objetivo de largo plazo en 1,246 sigue vigente (cumplió el 3 bajistas de menor rango con estructura de dilatación), y parece que está formando un HCH (aunque me gustan después de una senda alcista mayor). Este cruce es muy técnico, si os fijáis está lleno de dobles e incluso triples techos (e igual con suelos) cumplidos.



Bajo mi punto de vista no debemos superar los 1.316 (obj 1.349) para buscar un primer objetivo en los 1.288. Esto en el muy corto plazo. 

Los 1.24 no deberían hacerse esperar si conseguimos romper esa resistencia.

En cuanto a índices y acciones estoy trabajando en un nuevo indicador, a ver si tiene algo más de éxito que el anterior que no daba ni una.

Que me dice? 

Ibex: Abrir posiciones largas YA! rebote desde esta cotización
BBVA (lo estoy probando en acciones a ver que resultado tiene) Posiciones largas YA!
DAX: Le queda un último impulso bajista...muy corto ya que estamos en la última fase de este retroceso

Naturalmente todo en el muy corto plazo.

HOYGAN NI P..TO caso a esto que está en pruebas ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Votín, me he quedado en un thankeo a tu post y seguido tus indicaciones al respecto de que no querías replys al mismo.
> Pero veo que voy a ser el único que no te desea lo mejor por escrito por lo que aquí estoy.
> 
> Eres un tío increíble y un tío guay, yo te he visto metiendo estopa en otros hilos y siempre me has despertado una sonrisa. Ánimo, sea lo que sea que sepas que todo tiene solución y más en la gente que se lo merece y está para hacer que las cosas sean mejores.
> ...



Si sale vivo de Indra y Repsol, cambiamos el nombre al hilo en su nombre. Fuera bromas, es muy buen tipo parece y sensato por encima de todo (y tuve alguna fuerte al principio con él..).


----------



## Arminio_borrado (8 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ibex: Abrir posiciones largas YA! rebote desde esta cotización



Y estaríamos hablando de un rebote con objetivo hasta ¿8000? ¿8200?.


----------



## FranR (8 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Y estaríamos hablando de un rebote con objetivo hasta ¿8000? ¿8200?.



En el primer mensaje del Hilo Pandoro tiene la respuesta


----------



## Arminio_borrado (8 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> En el primer mensaje del Hilo Pandoro tiene la respuesta



Lo tenía apuntado, pero como hablábamos de 7800 para irnos hasta 8350, no sabía si el hecho de ir a un nivel más abajo no haría que el rebote fuera hasta un escalón más abajo (los 8200). 

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## FranR (8 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Lo tenía apuntado, pero como hablábamos de 7800 para irnos hasta 8350, no sabía si el hecho de ir a un nivel más abajo no haría que el rebote fuera hasta un escalón más abajo (los 8200).
> 
> Gracias por la aclaración



Pero hombre no sea inconsciente y no me haga caso :ouch:.

7.800 era un nivel a tocar en la caída, ahora tenemos un objetivo de subida hasta los 8350. Pero claro se puede quedar 500 puntos arriba o abajo, ya sabe MV rules. :XX:

Es cuestión de aguantar posiciones ya llegará el nivel un día o un año de estos..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2012)

Bueno, bueno, bueno....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Bajo mi punto de vista no debemos superar los 1.316 para buscar un primer objetivo en los 1.288. Esto en el muy corto plazo.
> 
> Los 1.24 no deberían hacerse esperar si conseguimos romper esa resistencia.
> 
> ...



En ibex estoy dentro pq hay un doble suelo sobre los 7545 +- con activación en los 7620 +- (escribo de recuerdo, sin ser preciso), esos 70 ptos +- nos tendría que dejar en los 7680-7690 para empezar (quizás penetre antes de cumplir en la sombra para probarla como soporte, en general el 50% de la misma). Luego a ver qué ocurre, con stops cercanos. A ver, si no entras después de que todo Dios en el ibex haya cumplido objetivos bajistas de corto plazo. de estar en sobreventa, y haber visitado soporte de directriz de largo plazo, no entras nunca (otra cosa es que todos pensemos que este soporte se va a caer).
El bbva cumplió objetivo bajista en los 5,63-65 y cerró el gap de los 5,50, su último gap. Sí, es buena idea ponerse largos (una buena estrategia en estos casos, es hacer estrategias de pares similares, como son bbva y san, como bbva ya cumplió objetivos cercanos y san le queda aún un gap abierto más abajo, si te pones largo en bbva y corto en san, te estás cubriendo bastante ya que aunque caigan los dos, con que san lo haga peor, ganas siempre)
Dax, tiene un objetivo a corto entre los 6600-6620 y otro del 38,2% de la onda 3 sin corregir al fibo por ahora que sería muy rigurosa en los 6400. Creo que no es mala idea ponerse largos si visita esos 6600 y algo +- (pienso que hay una posiblidad de irnos a los 7400-7500 si quedase la onda 5 salvo que estemos haciendo una formación de HCH llamada diamante, aunque no lo creo).


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

8070 y 8350 podrían ser objetivos del ibex, en función de como respete la sombra (soporte) de la vela del jueves y confirme el martes con una vela algo digna (nada de peonzas ni dojis)


----------



## Cosme Oriol (8 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> A ver cómo abre el euro/dólar (abre creo no??). En la última sesión, dejó lo que parece una línea penetrante, no es mala señal si la siguiente sesión confirma la misma. En todo caso, el objetivo de largo plazo en 1,246 sigue vigente (cumplió el 3 bajistas de menor rango con estructura de dilatación), y parece que está formando un HCH (aunque me gustan después de una senda alcista mayor). Este cruce es muy técnico, si os fijáis está lleno de dobles e incluso triples techos (e igual con suelos) cumplidos.



Esto es para que ustedes se descojonen un poco. Lo digo en serio y lo veo normal.

Ayer, fruto del aburrimiento y de mi pequeña obsesion por controlar el AT y el tema de las directrices pari cual hacedor artisitico esta obra abstracta.

Mi sistema sincopado y kafkiano me da un precio objetivo de 1.32 de compra a 1.34 de venta. 







Eso si, como veo que no llega a aproximarse bien ni con fuerza a las tangentes entro en la metafisica del trader y la duda cuantitativa, como un trapecista que no llega a agarrarse bien y se pega el guarrazo. Pero con fe me quedo con los precios marcados.

pd:


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2012)

Joder! qué alcistas os veo. No sé si esto va a dar para tanto.

Subida viene por la presencia de soportes importantes, esperamos, .......... pero no sé si hay mucho por arriba. Bueno, nos apearemos cuando el tren se pare.


Eso sí, se imaginan al SP dándole hacia arriba y pulirse en condiciones los 1425?. Parece un exceso pero esto ya lo hemos visto otras veces. Es lo que tienen los ciclos alcistas y eso ....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (8 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Esto es para que ustedes se descojonen un poco. Lo digo en serio y lo veo normal.
> 
> Ayer, fruto del aburrimiento y de mi pequeña obsesion por controlar el AT y el tema de las directrices pari cual hacedor artisitico esta obra abstracta.
> 
> ...



No, no, el canal está muy bien visto, perfecto, gracias por el aporte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> <a title="Make animated gifs at gifninja!" href="http://gifninja.com/animated-gifs/749586/marvin-guybrush"><img src='http://gifninja.com/animatedgifs/749586/marvin-guybrush.gif' alt='marvin guybrush' /></a>



Veo que con la resaca le pasó desapercibido .....


----------



## Cosme Oriol (8 Abr 2012)

Soy una promesa, aqui debaten sobre mi grafica

_Este forero que esta llamado a grandes cosas ... mirar la directriz donde esta, y lo que nos va a sorprender, y la traza nuevamente, busca el soporte debil ... se rompe! aqui lo vamos a ver en los fractales, con los cortos abiertos para morder ... parece que va a morir, pero la tendencia sigue viva, como busca el movimiento ... esto es analisis tecnico, esto esta en posesion de los leoncios_

[YOUTUBE]3rkwSDRYdic[/YOUTUBE]



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No, no, el canal está muy bien visto.



*NO ES FACIL*


----------



## TenienteDan (8 Abr 2012)

Otro de los que lee en la sombra les agradece el nivelazo de este post en estos días festivos y manda ánimo y fuerza para todo aquel que lo necesite.

Esto de Internet es maravilloso si lo sabes usar bien, ojalá no deje nunca de ser lo que es, que me permite a mí, un chaval de 25 años estar en contacto con gente con mucha más experiencia y con un nivelazo en estos temas del mundo empresarial para quedarse así :8:.

Hats off.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Abr 2012)

Los futuros amerricanos abren con caidas de más del 1%


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los futuros amerricanos abren con caidas de más del 1%



¿De qué niveles hablamos?


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿De qué niveles hablamos?



Por debajo de 1374 para el sp mini de junio


----------



## Optimista bien informado (9 Abr 2012)

Bueno, por fin me puse, al día. Sólo me atrevo a decir dos cosas.

La primera es comentar que estoy acojonado por el nivel que ha alcanzado el hilo durante estas vacaciones, me duele el botón de "thankear". :Aplauso:

La segunda, ánimo VOTIN, yo no soy bueno a la hora de reconfortar por escrito, pero oiga, si no leyó a Ajetreo, busque su mensaje, aún tengo de punta los pelillos de la nuca depués de sentirme radiografiado. Un abrazo para ambos.


----------



## faraico (9 Abr 2012)

Mucho animo Votin


----------



## Mr. Brightside (9 Abr 2012)

Les deseo una muy buena semana para todos, y muy en especial para Votin.


----------



## Xof Dub (9 Abr 2012)

Un abrazo sr Votín. Cuideseme usted mucho


----------



## aksarben (9 Abr 2012)

Ánimo Votin, todo pasa, se lo aseguro.

Y gran nivel el de las últimas páginas, a veces parecemos serios y todo ::.


----------



## lokeno100 (9 Abr 2012)

¿Hoy no abre la bolsa?, es que me meto en el mundo y parece que el ibex35 no ha arrancado.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Hoy no abre la bolsa?, es que me meto en el mundo y parece que el ibex35 no ha arrancado.



En Europa no pero en USA si.

Quisiera animar a Votin por su desgracia sea la que sea y recordarle que de todo se acaba saliendo y también felicitar a Janus por su nuevo trabajo que no lo hice en su día.

Ánimo los dos porque creo que ahora los vais a necesitar.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Abr 2012)

Ya decía yo que esto se movía menos que los ojos de espinete!

Votin no se que decir, sea lo que sea, ánimo.


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2012)

Que muerto está hoy el hilo, ni que fuera un día alcista! 

Venga les pongo una obra de ciencia ficción para que se entretengan un rato:

Razones para ser alcista en el Ibex - Libre Mercado


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Janus, nuevo trabajo (Janus es un pez gordo seguro :rolleye::rolleye? bueno, es que en esta última temporada entraba de pascuas en ramos por aquí (los fines y así cuando podía) y no estoy muy a día la verdad sea dicha.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> ¿Hoy no abre la bolsa?, es que me meto en el mundo y parece que el ibex35 no ha arrancado.



Dale fuerte a la pantalla, ahora mismo caemos, mucho muchisimo.



Mulder dijo:


> Que muerto está hoy el hilo, ni que fuera un día alcista!
> 
> Venga les pongo una obra de ciencia ficción para que se entretengan un rato:
> 
> Razones para ser alcista en el Ibex - Libre Mercado



Lo que haces pa vender alcachofas. Alcachofero. 



Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, nuevo trabajo (Janus es un pez gordo seguro :rolleye::rolleye? bueno, es que en esta última temporada entraba de pascuas en ramos por aquí (los fines y así cuando podía) y no estoy muy a día la verdad sea dicha.



No creo, es un tipo listo y sabe ingles, si vive en España no creo que sea un pez gordo, 


Han escrito ustedes muchas paginas con la bolsa cerrada, eso es vicio, y del malo :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Animo al sr.Votin, desconozco el asunto, pero me uno a los compañeros. Si es por asuntos bursatiles no se preocupe, unas veces se gana y otras no, lo imporante es seguir.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

eur/dólar parece que está haciendo un doble suelo en estas últimas 4 jornadas con una vela interesante hoy.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Una estrategia en el dax que podría ser interesante. Esperamos a que el dax en entre en sobrecompra por primera vez en velas mensuales y gire, y esperamos a que el propia dax en velas semanales, vuelva a entrar en sobrecompra y gire. Esta sencilla hipótesis interpretable en el dax coincidiría con este índice pendiente de finalizar onda 4 y de hacer por completo una onda 5 alcista que lo llevaría a nuevos máximos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2012)

PCX DING DONG


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Janus, nuevo trabajo (Janus es un pez gordo seguro :rolleye::rolleye? bueno, es que en esta última temporada entraba de pascuas en ramos por aquí (los fines y así cuando podía) y no estoy muy a día la verdad sea dicha.



Así es. Estaba en una empresa en la que tenía participación (eramos unos pocos los asociados) y la hemos vendido. Un poco cabreado al principio porque algunos no queríamos pero ya está hecho.
La verdad es que se han portado bien conmigo y ahora he comenzado en una boutique de M&A que es a lo que me venía dedicando.

Vuelvo a estar bajo las fauces del mariano.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> PCX DING DONG



Esto relaja su odio hacia los maestros??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Esto relaja su odio hacia los maestros??



No, porque no he ganado dinero con ello :XX:


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Esto relaja su odio hacia los maestros??



Ya falta poco pero yo no sería quien se meta largo en los 5 dolares. Ni corto porque a estas alturas, puede surgir cualquier rebotón.

Hay que esperar más tiempo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Así es. Estaba en una empresa en la que tenía participación (eramos unos pocos los asociados) y la hemos vendido. Un poco cabreado al principio porque algunos no queríamos pero ya está hecho.
> La verdad es que se han portado bien conmigo y ahora he comenzado en una boutique de M&A que es a lo que me venía dedicando.
> 
> Vuelvo a estar bajo las fauces del mariano.



pues suerte, yo, si todo sigue su cauce, en un par de meses o por ahí estaré trabajando en los madriles gracias a lo "gloriosa gestión" y entiéndase la ironía de lo que era antiguamente una buena entidad norteña de tamaño medio que ha sido zampada por un pez más grande (que conste que se han juntado el hambre y las ganas de comer en la "conjunción financiera"..vamos, que me veo en otra "conjunción" en menos de 1 año y ya hay apuestas fuertes hasta en que región va a ser).


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues suerte, yo, si todo sigue su cauce, en un par de meses o por ahí estaré trabajando en los madriles gracias a lo "gloriosa gestión" y entiéndase la ironía de lo que era antiguamente una buena entidad norteña de tamaño medio que ha sido zampada por un pez más grande (que conste que se han juntado el hambre y las ganas de comer en la "conjunción financiera"..vamos, que me veo en otra "conjunción" en menos de 1 año y ya hay apuestas fuertes hasta en que región va a ser).



Suerte también. Madrid es un mar de oportunidades comparado al resto de España.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Suerte también. Madrid es un mar de oportunidades comparado al resto de España.



En un mes si no encuentro nada por aquí (en Barcelona está todo muerto y enterrado) comenzaré a buscar activamente en la capital del reino.

Mucha suerte en su nuevo proyecto Janus!


----------



## holgazan (9 Abr 2012)

Hay que joerse, yo pensaba que este hilo estaba escribido por multimillonarios ejpeculadores finansieros, y resulta que es un escondite de parados.

De toas formas sus deseo suerte en la encontración de curro.

¡Con lo bien que se vive sin jacer na!

El 7 de mayo divi de Telef.


----------



## FranR (9 Abr 2012)

Con el churribex cerrado te dan por mirar gráficas con más tranquilidad, estaba liado con el Sp analizando esta subida desde finales de diciembre.

He "visto" una pauta de subida bastante interesante: laterales perfectamente definidos-vela para subir (una sola) y nuevo lateral definido, así hasta cuatro pautas de subidas continuadas.

En este momento con el mercado cerrado, por primera vez en varios meses se produce una ruptura de esta tendencia, con una vela roja que nos ha mandado a la resistencia del lateral anterior.

Con esto he marcado varios niveles que parecen tener cierta importancia: Vamos con ellos

1343-1375.5 

1393.5-1419.5

Hay otros dos mas.


Esta última vela parece que trata de enviarnos al anterior lateral, personalmente pienso que ese 1375.5 (coincide con una alcista a medio) puede tratarse un punto determinante a la hora de deshacer posiciones, por lo que una táctica de ponerse corto perdiendo ese nivel con un objetivo >20 no sería descabellada.

*La opción que veo en este momento con más posibilidades: Volver al lateral anterior, que sitúa su entrada en los 1393.5, para testear de nuevo el último lateral y desde ahí corrección.*


Así que me voy a marcar un Bolinches y de este modo puedo decir...lo mismo que baja puede subir ::

Tengo el gráfico delante, pero mi vagancia sureña me impide subirlo:

Por si alguien quiere ver las pautas de subida:

Lateral 1: 1.276-1.294.5
cambio 18-enero
Lateral 2: 1.308-1.327
cambio 3 febrero
Lateral 3: 1343-1375.5 
cambio 13 marzo
Latera 4: 1393.5-1419.5

P.D. Definición de hacer un Bolinches: Es como hacer un Juanlu bilateral


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2012)

ANHQV, tambien usted de Bilbao? La mitad del hilo vivimos en Neguri, oyes...
Bueno, yo más de Atxuri y tal...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Suerte también. Madrid es un mar de oportunidades comparado al resto de España.



Bueno, la nueva formación nos traslada a la capital con alguna ayudita espero, no creo que sea muy generosa (problema de ellos, el rendimiento irá parejo en ese sentido), y luego allí, pues sí, ya que no estoy en mi tierra (y eso que la gente de Madrid y Barcelona en general, son muy hospitalarios) mercenario si es posible serlo, que tampoco están los tiempos para saltos laborales.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> ANHQV, tambien usted de Bilbao? La mitad del hilo vivimos en Neguri, oyes...
> Bueno, yo más de Atxuri y tal...



No, mucho más a la izquierda (perdonad que no diga el lugar, pero es por si alguna mano fuerte mal pensada me identifica (pq he dado más pistas que el tato) por alguna gráfica contraria a sus intereses (en parte los míos, laboralmente hablando)). 
Bilbao es un muy buen sitio para vivir (comida rica, gente campechana, chicas guapas para ser del norte y playas, con lluvia, pero muy recomendables en el verano), eso también lo tengo claro.


----------



## FranR (9 Abr 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Hay que joerse, yo pensaba que este hilo estaba escribido por multimillonarios ejpeculadores finansieros, y resulta que es un escondite de parados.
> 
> De toas formas sus deseo suerte en la encontración de curro.
> 
> ...



Otros del foro somos como este señor :: Con gracejo y desparpajo se puede vivir sin dar un palo al agua 







Nos quedamos sin guía "espiritual" el día que este genio desapareció.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Juasss. 

Yo tengo la casa de la playa en Las Arenas, en Neguri me parecia todo muy pobre viejo. Lease esto con voz del señor Holgazan.

Janus y en esas boutiques, no hay sitio para alguien que aparente y no haga nada, eso si, que se levante +120.000€/año mas bonuses y no de autobus.

El sp500 esta bajando algo que no sucedia desde que se tienen datos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

holgazan dijo:


> Hay que joerse, yo pensaba que este hilo estaba escribido por multimillonarios ejpeculadores finansieros, y resulta que es un escondite de parados.
> 
> De toas formas sus deseo suerte en la encontración de curro.
> 
> ...



Gracias.

Somos individuos con suficiente cash como para operar en bolsa y con suficiente experiencia (y perfil) como para saber que se gana más trabajando que ejpeculando


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2012)

Hoygan, pues que resulta que me hace gracia esto de WS....

Como m'han cerrao el DAX, he reorientado los algoritmos hacia lo primero que me ha llamado la atención y estaba abierto hoy ( CL@NYMEX, futuros sobre crudo ligero) y.... pues coño, que se gana dinero y todo :fiufiu:

Un cambio de horarios laborales... dejar las mañanas y venirse una temporada a trabajar por las tardes.... hummmm..... wise... unwise....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, pues que resulta que me hace gracia esto de WS....
> 
> Como m'han cerrao el DAX, he reorientado los algoritmos hacia lo primero que me ha llamado la atención y estaba abierto hoy ( CL@NYMEX, futuros sobre crudo ligero) y.... pues coño, que se gana dinero y todo :fiufiu:
> 
> Un cambio de horarios laborales... dejar las mañanas y venirse una temporada a trabajar por las tardes.... hummmm..... wise... unwise....



A mi me pasa lo mismo, no se si perder dineros por la mañana o por la tarde. Al final he decido por las mañanas, asín me puedo meter un par de pelotazos después de comer y todo es alegría [chinito mode off]


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoygan, pues que resulta que me hace gracia esto de WS....
> 
> Como m'han cerrao el DAX, he reorientado los algoritmos hacia lo primero que me ha llamado la atención y estaba abierto hoy ( CL@NYMEX, futuros sobre crudo ligero) y.... pues coño, que se gana dinero y todo :fiufiu:
> 
> Un cambio de horarios laborales... dejar las mañanas y venirse una temporada a trabajar por las tardes.... hummmm..... wise... unwise....



Unwise... pregúnteselo a su perro...


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2012)

Sin nada que hacer hoy por imposición, pues he tenido un buen rato para echar una ojeada a varios instrumentos. Los encuentro peculiares comparados con los derivados europeos.

Por ejemplo, los encuentro fuertemente direccionales una vez que se alcanza consenso de trend. Si te equivocas en la lectura estás fuera al instante de patada en el culo, pero si aciertas la dirección, los dientes de sierra son mínimos comparados por ejemplo con el DAX. En el DAX, los zigzags y los retraces son de tal magnitud (sobretodo en los últimos meses) que nunca te queda del todo claro si vas realmente a trend o a counter, hasta que la configuración está prácticamente desplegada del todo.

Puede también que esto sea a causa de que estos derivados son extremadamente líquidos, y eso los hace menos "nerviosos". Por curiosidad lo estoy estudiando ahora mismo.

No los veo esencialmente mejores o peores que los derivados europeos, sencillamente son otro estilo de trading, o al menos así lo veo yo ahora mismo: no sé, me da la impresión de que premian más al trader "técnico", tradicional, antes que la tecnología y la rapidez.



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo, no se si perder dineros por la mañana o por la tarde. Al final he decido por las mañanas, asín me puedo meter un par de pelotazos después de comer y todo es alegría [chinito mode off]


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Un cambio de horarios laborales... dejar las mañanas y venirse una temporada a trabajar por las tardes.... hummmm..... wise... unwise....



Vigile con los horarios de tarde, alargan las noches y se adquieren hábitos y compañías no muy recomendables ::


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

cuchilla dijo:


> Bueno, juzgad vosotros, para quien esta gobernando este nuevo gobierno ?????, despues de tirar los derechos de los trabajadores a la papelera......de planear recortar gastos en Sanidad, educacion, etc.......
> 
> *El Gobierno prepara otros 50.000 millones en ayudas para la banca*
> 
> ...



Comentario de un forero en otro hilo. Vaya timo de la estampita....Bueno ya que estamos de festivo y viendo como nos quieren estafar desde el gobierno. .Recomendare una pelicula, es sencilla, apta para todos los publicos y bastante ingeniosa "9reinas".


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En un mes si no encuentro nada por aquí (en Barcelona está todo muerto y enterrado) comenzaré a buscar activamente en la capital del reino.
> 
> Mucha suerte en su nuevo proyecto Janus!



No lo demores. Cada día que pasa se va a poner mucho más negro.

Intenta encontrar un trabajo antes del reventón final. Luego será imposible.

Suerte.


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2012)

Me temo que esto se nos va de las manos, pero ya de verdad. Acaban de soltar una nota de prensa en la que anuncian recortes en sanidad y educación por €10MM. 

A las siete de la tarde, con los mercados europeos cerrados, usando una simple nota de prensa como el que comunica la alineación de su equipo para el choque en el Sardinero del próximo Domingo....

Me huele a chamusquina. Tela. Cómo de asustados no estarán esta gente para hacer esto, y de esta manera.

No es que me sorprenda. Todos en este foro más o menos hemos sabido que nos encaminábamos hacia la intervención, desde aquel fatídico Mayo de 2010 en que por primera vez (vendrían más) las mesas de negociación se negaron a aceptar un sólo papel que oliera a España (tremendo aquel Viernes tarde).

Es sólo que ahora lo veo tan absolutamente cerca, que casi no me puedo creer que estemos en esta situación. 

Como diría el Rey Theoden en las almenas del abismo de Helm, momentos antes de la batalla: "Pero cómo hemos llegado a esto..."


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> Sin nada que hacer hoy por imposición, pues he tenido un buen rato para echar una ojeada a varios instrumentos. Los encuentro peculiares comparados con los derivados europeos.
> 
> Por ejemplo, los encuentro fuertemente direccionales una vez que se alcanza consenso de trend. Si te equivocas en la lectura estás fuera al instante de patada en el culo, pero si aciertas la dirección, los dientes de sierra son mínimos comparados por ejemplo con el DAX. En el DAX, los zigzags y los retraces son de tal magnitud (sobretodo en los últimos meses) que nunca te queda del todo claro si vas realmente a trend o a counter, hasta que la configuración está prácticamente desplegada del todo.
> 
> ...



El problema de los futuros del crudo es que suelen estar bastante dirigidos por fundamentales y entonces es cuando se ponen muy 'nerviosos' y operan contra toda lógica. Un ejemplo manido es el de los 'terroristas' nigerianos que revientan un oleoducto.

Pero bueno, a mi el crudo me importa poco, como yo siempre estoy 'cocido'


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me temo que esto se nos va de las manos, pero ya de verdad. Acaban de soltar una nota de prensa en la que anuncian recortes en sanidad y educación por €10MM.
> 
> A las siete de la tarde, con los mercados europeos cerrados, usando una simple nota de prensa como el que comunica la alineación de su equipo para el choque en el Sardinero del próximo Domingo....
> 
> ...



De aquí a Junio 2012 vamos a tener fuegos artificiales bestiales.

Es momento de estar tras la trinchera apuntando a la presa con mucho cuidado.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De aquí a Junio 2012 vamos a tener fuegos artificiales bestiales.
> 
> Es momento de estar tras la trinchera apuntando a la presa con mucho cuidado.



Nada nuevo que no fuera sabido. Igual lo estiran un poco más para que los alemanes puedan seguir soltando papel de deuda. Elecciones en Grecia la primera semana de Mayo. Vamos a ver cuánto de anestesiada anda la población por allí. Desde luego que como voten más de lo mismos, ....... ejem.


----------



## pollastre (9 Abr 2012)

Y la gente.... yo, lo que peor llevo, es cuando la gente me pregunta.

Ya saben que suelo ser más bien discreto en cuanto a mi trabajo (por razones obvias, y más que lo seré en los próximos meses :fiufiu: ), pero inevitablemente hay gente que sabe a lo que te dedicas.

En razón de eso me preguntan cosas, como "que cuánto nos queda de esta angustia". Llevo 12+ años abriendo empresas y buscandome la vida, no me tengo por un blando. Pero se me cae el alma a los pies de mirar directamente a los ojos a esa gente y hablarles del concepto de "década perdida a la japonesa", y otros.

Perdón por el tocho-sentimental, pero es que precisamente este medio día he vuelto a tener otro "Pregunte al Doctor P" por parte de un conocido, y vengo algo tocado :cook:



bertok dijo:


> No lo demores. Cada día que pasa se va a poner mucho más negro.
> 
> Intenta encontrar un trabajo antes del reventón final. Luego será imposible.
> 
> Suerte.


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2012)

Si ahora que parece que el mercado se está girando aparecen _buenas_ noticias... sólo hace falta recordar la pantomima que supuso el aumento del techo en la deuda USA y cómo lo aprovecharon para colocar los últimos títulos antes de tumbar las bolsas el año pasado.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Cuenta la leyenda que un dia el señor Bertok esgrimio una brisa de optimismo. Quien encuentre ese post como luz en la noche sera EL ELEGIDO.

Señor P como es eso que se nos pasa al nyse, es que ha visto claro que hch del MV?

Hoyga, esta usted hoy sensiblon verdad, y yo algo cocido ya, que tal si le vuelvo a pedir algun modulo de su niña pero tipo esos que se actualizan solos como el antivirus de microsoft. Yo creo que usted mentiendeh.

El sp500 hoy lo cierran en 1390, que esto de caer alli como que no se lleva. Noise han llamado al dato del paro del viernes, noise.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Y la gente.... yo, lo que peor llevo, es cuando la gente me pregunta.
> 
> Ya saben que suelo ser más bien discreto en cuanto a mi trabajo (por razones obvias, y más que lo seré en los próximos meses :fiufiu: ), pero inevitablemente hay gente que sabe a lo que te dedicas.
> 
> ...



Maestro estás siendo muy generoso en tu valoración. Va a ser terrible y una auténtica selección natural financiera de los individuos del país.

La salida, tengan todos por seguro que la habrá, ensanchará las diferencias. Unos irán 30 años, financieramente hablando, hacia atrás y otros 30 años hacia adelante. El cómo gestione cada uno su posición financiera va a equivaler a una vida de ahorro (hacia adelante o hacia atrás).

Y más triste es que sea una selección financiera de los individuos que de alguna forma se ha elegido al haber votado en uno u otro sentido. Lo que ocurre es que no es una elección individual, es una elección colectiva .... ES LO QUE TIENE LA DEMOCRACIA DECADENTE QUE VIVIMOS.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Si ahora que parece que el mercado se está girando aparecen _buenas_ noticias... sólo hace falta recordar la pantomima que supuso el aumento del techo en la deuda USA y cómo lo aprovecharon para colocar los últimos títulos antes de tumbar las bolsas el año pasado.



El escenario probable podría ser un DAX buscando los 7000 para generar un techo que desencadene una corrección de cierta entidad y tiempo. El SP quizás por encima de los 1420 pero eso es más complicado de estimar porque allí todavía no hay un techo potencial como el del DAX. Después, como digo, caer.

El otro escenario sería el de la trampa mortal y se basaría en que el SP siguiera subiendo dejando lo ocurrido en las últimas sesiones como una corrección suave para seguir subiendo. Es decir, nada de techo. Este escenario sería la releche porque ya hay muchos que apuestan por la corrección seria. Yo esto no lo descargo porque ya lo han hecho en el pasado y estos señores son capaces de ponerse alcistas hasta las elecciones, a través de una manipulación digna de libros de texto sobre el valor real del análisis fundamental y la teoría de ciclos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Yo mas bien creo que todos nos joferemos cuando decidan liquidar el sistema monetario. Hasta la fecha queda intentar defenderse de los ataques de papa estado. Si el chiringo cae caeremos todos. Esto me recuerda que tengo que comprarme un huerto y una cabra :fiufiu:

Edito: Sistema monetario actual.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Yo mas bien creo que todos nos joferemos cuando decidan liquidar el sistema monetario. Hasta la fecha queda intentar defenderse de los ataques de papa estado. Si el chiringo cae caeremos todos. Esto me recuerda que tengo que comprarme un huerto y una cabra :fiufiu:
> 
> Edito: Sistema monetario actual.



Yo creo que no es así. Se trata de un trasvase "desde" hacia "hasta". Creo que todos podemos hacer algo (he de reconocer que para muchos será insuficiente porque el que no tenga cash va jodido) para intentar estar en el "hasta".

Básicamente, y es muy difícil, se trata de gestionar el dinero para que no se nos devalúe. Eso sí, lo que tenemos vía nómina (muchos lamentablemente no lo tienen) dalo por ingestionable porque básicamente es de ellos y nosotros lo tocamos hasta que quieran.


----------



## diosmercado (9 Abr 2012)

Con nocturnidad y alevosia, los cerdos yankis estan subiendo sin parar al sp y al dow en un continuo goteo, con dos pelotas lo dejaran plano y a correr. 

De españa lo de siempre, vergüenza.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Si en eso estoy con usted. Me refiero a que cuando el estado se de cuenta que ni arrebatando todo el dinero a sus ciudadanos puede seguir sosteniendose, ese dia se decidira por dinamitar el sistema monetario actual cambiando las palabras recortes y austeridad por estimulos y medidas para entrar en una espiral inflacionaria que debastara al ciudadano medio. Por desgracia la deflacion es solo el primer sintoma hacia la hiperinflacion que conocen los estados y su troupe.

Yo espero que antes ya me haya bebido hasta el agua del canario.


----------



## wsleone (9 Abr 2012)

LLevo tiempo diciéndolo, bueno yo no, era pillao hace muuuuucho (mirar su previsión qu es lo que importa)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/98785-hasta-siempre-hamijos-incluye-regalito.html


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que no es así. Se trata de un trasvase "desde" hacia "hasta". Creo que todos podemos hacer algo (he de reconocer que para muchos será insuficiente porque el que no tenga cash va jodido) para intentar estar en el "hasta".
> 
> Básicamente, y es muy difícil, se trata de gestionar el dinero para que no se nos devalúe. Eso sí, lo que tenemos vía nómina (muchos lamentablemente no lo tienen) dalo por ingestionable porque básicamente es de ellos y nosotros lo tocamos hasta que quieran.




Oiga, una pregunta: hemos hablado varias veces de los fondos en luxemgurgo, suiza o alemania. Y digo yo, siendo en este hilo gentes de buen hacer... ¿no les sería más lógico abrir una cuenta broker, dejar casi todo en liquidez y cubrirse con los derivados justos? El único "pero" es el papeleo, que tampoco es para tanto, y además algunos incluso les remuneran la rentabilidad de la liquidez: doble rentabilidad, sensación única.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Una cuenta con un broker domiciliado en suiza, como el señor P. Combination perfect.

O un huerto y una cabra, como yo.


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuenta la leyenda que un dia el señor Bertok esgrimio una brisa de optimismo. Quien encuentre ese post como luz en la noche sera EL ELEGIDO.
> 
> Señor P como es eso que se nos pasa al nyse, es que ha visto claro que hch del MV?
> 
> ...



Están dándole vueltas a que esto reaviva la posibilidad de QE3. Se espera que Berni haga alguna referencia al dato de creación de empleo cuando hable a las 19:15 ET (1:15 a.m in ejpain). Seguro que dice que de "operación bikini" na de nás. Total... luego tienen toda la semana para desdecirse (hay portavoces de la FED todos los días) si la cosa se pone muy fea.

Y luego ya empezamos el baile de resultados...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Me temo que esto se nos va de las manos, pero ya de verdad. Acaban de soltar una nota de prensa en la que anuncian recortes en sanidad y educación por €10MM.



Me gusta ser minucioso y no lanzarme a cagarme en sus muelas sin antes saber más detalles. Habrá que esperar a ver las partidas afectadas y a ver en que consiste ese recorte. 

Si los recortes son, por poner un caso, una central única de compras sanitarias, entonces no me parece mal. Y se puede ahorrar mucha pasta. Y si se implantara un sistema de licitación electrónica en todas las comunidades, ahorraríamos mucho más.

Se pueden hacer cosas ahí que recorten el gasto sin modificar el servicio al ciudadano. Cada vez que oímos algo sobre sanidad y educación saltamos como un muelle, como si fuera algo que no se puede tocar porque lo consideramos como una vaca sagrada. Y no lo es.Tiene cosas mejorables.

Esperemos a mañana antes de cagarnos en sus ancestros ::.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Están dándole vueltas a que esto reaviva la posibilidad de QE3. Se espera que Berni haga alguna referencia al dato de creación de empleo cuando hable a las 19:15 ET (1:15 a.m in ejpain). Seguro que dice que de "operación bikini" na de nás. Total... luego tienen toda la semana para desdecirse (hay portavoces de la FED todos los días) si la cosa se pone muy fea.
> 
> Y luego ya empezamos el baile de resultados...



Es que por primera vez en mucho tiempo, no se cuanto, repito que como voy algo cocido no me acuerdo, ahora el mercado usa esta bastante sencillo de descifrar.

Que la FED prosigue con su expansion de balance, pues las bolsas suben.
Que la FED no prosigue con su expansion de balance, pues las bolsas bajan.

Bueno si y lo que haga apple, que ella sola esta subiendo el indice solo casi.

Las expectativas de resultados no son muy altas, asi que para decepcionar muy mal deben ser. Otra cosa es que se tomen para mover el mercado en mayor o menor medida, pero se esperan caidas, incluso hasta perdidas de algunas grandes compañias. Perdidas algo del pasado que la contabilidad habia desterrado de los informes, pues han vuelto. Las perdidas son como las hombreras, es algo feo, pero que siempre vuelve.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las perdidas son como las hombreras, es algo feo, pero que siempre vuelve.



jajajajajaja :XX:. Genial.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuenta la leyenda que un dia el señor Bertok esgrimio una brisa de optimismo. Quien encuentre ese post como luz en la noche sera EL ELEGIDO.
> 
> Señor P como es eso que se nos pasa al nyse, es que ha visto claro que hch del MV?
> 
> ...



Ese día llegará ::

En mi vida privada soy un tío optimista y lanzado adelante (alguno que me conoce y se pasa por el hilo lo puede confirmar).

Coldplay Viva La Vida Glastonbury 2011 HD - YouTube

La cuestión es que cuando entro al hilo, me pega un ataque de realismo :8:

Las cosas parecen que van lentas, pero si se mira con perspectiva, la demolición está siendo muy dura. He visto a algunos cercanos caer desde su torre de babel de sus empresas, autonómos, ....


----------



## wetpiñata (9 Abr 2012)

Facebook to buy Instagram for $1 billion

Menuda merienda de negros...


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> De aquí a Junio 2012 vamos a tener fuegos artificiales bestiales.
> 
> Es momento de estar tras la trinchera apuntando a la presa con mucho cuidado.











Janus dijo:


> Nada nuevo que no fuera sabido. Igual lo estiran un poco más para que los alemanes puedan seguir soltando papel de deuda. Elecciones en Grecia la primera semana de Mayo. Vamos a ver cuánto de anestesiada anda la población por allí. Desde luego que como voten más de lo mismos, ....... ejem.











Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acabo de mirar el ultimo balance del fgd.....Da miedo,en efectivo solo quedaban 6000 mill en 201 el resto todo esta invertido. Tengo familiares con patrimonio en efectivo y son muy aversos al riesgo.Asi que tengo un problema y gordo: como esto reviente que lo veo venir (simplemente por analisis contable) me sentire culpable por omision pero como la pifie asesorando mal y pierdan dinero las tortas pueden llover a pares. Habia pensado en un mix tipo fondo bestinver internacional,fondos en luxemburgo y bancolchon pero todo lo que lleve asociado un riesgo no lo quieren.Janus u otros foreros algun consejo? "No estoy de broma el balance del fgd y del frob esta a punto de reventar"


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2012)

Tranquilo se inyectan otros 50.000 millones y arreglado. Paga el ciudadano medio.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tranquilo se inyectan otros 50.000 millones y arreglado. Paga el ciudadano medio.



No lo hay, es asi de simple (activo y pasivo)(debe y haber).Por muchos impuestos que cobres ya no hay mas,solo queda una via ...la dolorosa emitir mas deuda y hacer roll over.Sabes que solucion se le ha ocurrido al rajao para sacar esos 50000 mill?emitir deuda con cargo al fgd....y eso para pagar el pufo de bankia, caixacatalunya,novagalicia.Un servidor estima que esos 50000 (5000 del fgd y el resto con deuda) no llegan ni para pipas. El balance de bankinter es de 50000 mill.El de bankia creo q estaba cercano a los 300000 mill.bbva 500000 mill san 1200000 mill...y no he mirado aun el de las cajas.Quien va a provisionar las aportaciones al fgd y los despidos de las cajas si todas estan con perdidas???y mejor aun como puede ser que vayan a recibir dinero del fgd y a la vez aportar al mismo...A mi no me cuadra


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de mirar el ultimo balance del fgd.....Da miedo,en efectivo solo quedaban 6000 mill en 201 el resto todo esta invertido. Tengo familiares con patrimonio en efectivo y son muy aversos al riesgo.Asi que tengo un problema y gordo: como esto reviente que lo veo venir (simplemente por analisis contable) me sentire culpable por omision pero como la pifie asesorando mal y pierdan dinero las tortas pueden llover a pares. Habia pensado en un mix tipo fondo bestinver internacional,fondos en luxemburgo y bancolchon pero todo lo que lleve asociado un riesgo no lo quieren.Janus u otros foreros algun consejo? "No estoy de broma el balance del fgd y del frob esta a punto de reventar"



En ejpaña, por ahora los depósitos están a salvo.

Ya han decidido que van a empobrecer lo que sea necesario para cumplir los dictámenes de Alemania.

Pero solo por ahora, los próximos meses nos darán más pistas.


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2012)

En internet hay bastantes ejemplos de cómo construirse su propio fondo de inversión garantizado, generalmente con opciones. La cuestión es respecto a qué se garantiza. Un ejemplo:

Fondo garantizado sobre Telefonica con opciones MEFF


----------



## patilltoes (9 Abr 2012)

La situacion es pesima, y mas claro que en este foro no creo que lo tenga nadie.

a) España, debe cantidades inmensas de dinero sin el cual no podemos operar.
b) Tenemos que recortar, pero nuestros lideres no atacan la raiz del problema (la ineficacia del estado con sus mierdas, duplicidades y enchufes) y quieren trasladar todo el ajuste a lo que nota el ciudadano.

a2) La cosa privada en España debe horrores de dinero.

a3) La banca española esta rozando la quiebra:
b31) Las cajas todas, solo se podria salvar la Caixa y a saber.
b32) Y lo que no ha quebrado esta asumiendo el quedarse con todo el papel de deuda española, con el riesgo de recorte -> cotocrock.
c3) Los mecanismos de proteccion son de risa.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

El burbujón sigue su ritmo ...

Facebook compra Instragram por 1.000 millones de dlares,Empresas de Telecomunicaciones, medios y tecnologa. Expansin.com


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En ejpaña, por ahora los depósitos están a salvo.
> 
> Ya han decidido que van a empobrecer lo que sea necesario para cumplir los dictámenes de Alemania.
> 
> Pero solo por ahora, los próximos meses nos darán más pistas.



Si una gran parte de la poblacion sacase el dinero el sistema quiebra y el fgd no nos daria ni un duro.ir a la pagina de fgd.Casi todo esta invertido en deuda publica y en aportaciones a las cajas.Lo que garantiza los depositos es justamente ese fondo donde en 2011 solo habia 6000 mill.Y ahora se les ha ocurrido que para seguir adelante y la poblacion no se asuste van a emitir deuda contra el fgd para pagar a las cajas.El fgd se contituye con las aportaciones de los bancos,con ese dinero han pagado reestructuraciones de cajas (a fondo perdido) y han comprado deuda. A mi que alguien me explique que garantia es esa,contablemente eso es quiebra tecnica y me da igual como el rajao, guindos o el bde quieran llamarlo.


----------



## patilltoes (9 Abr 2012)

El FGD es de risa. Si se cae el sistema, no descartable, se va a cagar todo a la via.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si una gran parte de la poblacion sacase el dinero el sistema quiebra y el fgd no nos daria ni un duro.ir a la pagina de fgd.Casi todo esta invertido en deuda publica y en aportaciones a las cajas.Lo que garantiza los depositos es justamente ese fondo donde en 2011 solo habia 6000 mill.Y ahora se les ha ocurrido que para seguir adelante y la poblacion no se asuste van a emitir deuda contra el fgd para pagar a las cajas.El fgd se contituye con las aportaciones de los bancos,con ese dinero han pagado reestructuraciones de cajas (a fondo perdido) y han comprado deuda. A mi que alguien me explique que garantia es esa,contablemente eso es quiebra tecnica y me da igual como el rajao, guindos o el bde quieran llamarlo.



La garantía es la misma que en 2011, 2010, 2009, .... 2002 *ninguna o toda*.

La opción de meter mano a los depósitos es la última que se tomaría. Por si acaso hay que estar preparado para llevarse los leuros a un golpe de click.

Circulen, todavía hay mucha hambre que pasar.


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2012)

EL SP va a tener un cierre movidito...


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La garantía es la misma que en 2011, 2010, 2009, .... 2002 *ninguna o toda*.
> 
> La opción de meter mano a los depósitos es la última que se tomaría. Por si acaso hay que estar preparado para llevarse los leuros a un golpe de click.
> 
> Circulen, todavía hay mucha hambre que pasar.



Ni de broma es la misma.Que ya han metido la mano al fgd, solo quedan 6000 mill en efectivo.Es como el balance de una empresa,solo que aqui solo hay deuda de dudoso cobro.Este año se van a pulir los ultimos 6000 mill y ademas van a emitir deuda con cargo al fgd. ¿Quien va a comprar deuda emitida por el fgd de españa?


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

El tema de los fondos de inversión, siempre me han parecido un engañabobos donde siempre gana la banca (gestor), y esta opinión/experiencia siempre se me ha confirmado por insiders que han trabajado captando y gestionando estos fondos tanto en sector de banca privada como en compañías específicas de estos productos.
Aunque siempre se puede contratar un fondo "garantizado" en renta fija, pero yo siempre he visto más efectivo meter el dinero en una IPF y como siempre digo, para perder la pasta en variable me basto yo solito


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Una cuenta con un broker domiciliado en suiza, como el señor P. Combination perfect.
> 
> O un huerto y una cabra, como yo.



Cuando no considera ud. el campo de alcachofas me siento ignorado ::


----------



## patilltoes (9 Abr 2012)

Los bancos que aun pueden. Y luego a freir puñetas todos.


----------



## Adriangtir (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El tema de los fondos de inversión, siempre me han parecido un engañabobos donde siempre gana la banca (gestor), y esta opinión/experiencia siempre se me ha confirmado por insiders que han trabajado captando y gestionando estos fondos tanto en sector de banca privada como en compañías específicas de estos productos.
> Aunque siempre se puede contratar un fondo "garantizado" en renta fija, pero yo siempre he visto más efectivo meter el dinero en una IPF y como siempre digo, *para perder la pasta en variable me basto yo solito *



Así estamos todos xd


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ni de broma es la misma.Que ya han metido la mano al fgd, solo quedan 6000 mill en efectivo.Es como el balance de una empresa,solo que aqui solo hay deuda de dudoso cobro.Este año se van a pulir los ultimos 6000 mill y ademas van a emitir deuda con cargo al fgd. ¿Quien va a comprar deuda emitida por el fgd de españa?



El fdg nunca podría parar una corrida bancaria.

Estamos flotando sobre un castillo de naipes marcados.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Acabo de mirar el ultimo balance del fgd.....Da miedo,en efectivo solo quedaban 6000 mill en 201 el resto todo esta invertido. Tengo familiares con patrimonio en efectivo y son muy aversos al riesgo.Asi que tengo un problema y gordo: como esto reviente que lo veo venir (simplemente por analisis contable) me sentire culpable por omision pero como la pifie asesorando mal y pierdan dinero las tortas pueden llover a pares. Habia pensado en un mix tipo fondo bestinver internacional,fondos en luxemburgo y bancolchon pero todo lo que lleve asociado un riesgo no lo quieren.*Janus u otros foreros algun consejo?* "No estoy de broma el balance del fgd y del frob esta a punto de reventar"



Si tanto miedo te da el FGD español, lo mismo la solución la tienes en 3 letras: ING.

Si no estoy equivocado lo cubre el FGD holandés , ¿no?.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si en eso estoy con usted. Me refiero a que cuando el estado se de cuenta que ni arrebatando todo el dinero a sus ciudadanos puede seguir sosteniendose, ese dia se decidira por dinamitar el sistema monetario actual cambiando las palabras recortes y austeridad por estimulos y medidas para entrar en una espiral inflacionaria que debastara al ciudadano medio. Por desgracia la deflacion es solo el primer sintoma hacia la hiperinflacion que conocen los estados y su troupe.
> 
> Yo espero que antes ya me haya bebido hasta el agua del canario.



En un escenario de deflación se puede salir fortalecido a nivel individual (no teniendo deudas y aprovechando una posición de cash para adquirir si los precios acompañan). En un escenario de hiperinflación también se puede salir fortalecido a nivel individual (teniendo patrimonio y poniéndolo en el lado de la revalorización, cash líquido poco porque se devalúa muy rápido).
Hacen falta dos cosas:
Tener una posición financiera que gestionar.
Tener la estrategia adecuada.

En esos dos escenarios es donde se agrandan las diferencias entre clases sociales. Es triste pero ya que es así, debemos intentar estar en el lado ganador.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Los bancos que aun pueden. Y luego a freir puñetas todos.



Es que san y bbva no pueden pagar lo de todos,no hay dinero en circulaculacion para tanto. Desde una cuenta de perdidas y ganancias a partir del margen bruto se descuentan las provisiones del propio banco,despidos,aportaciones al fondo de comercio,gastos administrativos, aportaciones al fgd.Bbva tiene de margen bruto unos 10000 mill san 18000-20000 mill. y ellos tendran que despedir a trabajadores,pagar nominas.Ni de broma pueden pagar el desaguisado que hay en el fgd.Ademas sale mas dinero del que entra y mas claro que el agua en efectivo solo hay 6000 mill ,eso solo valdria para una caja de 3 division.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Oiga, una pregunta: hemos hablado varias veces de los fondos en luxemgurgo, suiza o alemania. Y digo yo, siendo en este hilo gentes de buen hacer... ¿no les sería más lógico abrir una cuenta broker, dejar casi todo en liquidez y cubrirse con los derivados justos? El único "pero" es el papeleo, que tampoco es para tanto, y además algunos incluso les remuneran la rentabilidad de la liquidez: doble rentabilidad, sensación única.



Es más barato un fondo porque la comisión es baja y no se especula. El objetivo es protegerse respecto al cambio de divisa si volviera la neopeseta. No es objetivo especular porque se puede ir todo al traste.

Tener el dinero en un broker para no invertir, puff......

De todas formas, el dinero lejos de las manos del estado español porque llegado ese caso .... van a intentar trincar por todos los sitios.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En un escenario de deflación se puede salir fortalecido a nivel individual (no teniendo deudas y aprovechando una posición de cash para adquirir si los precios acompañan). En un escenario de hiperinflación también se puede salir fortalecido a nivel individual (teniendo patrimonio y poniéndolo en el lado de la revalorización, cash líquido poco porque se devalúa muy rápido).
> Hacen falta dos cosas:
> Tener una posición financiera que gestionar.
> Tener la estrategia adecuada.
> ...



A nivel macro la masa monetaria actual debería producir una inflación de dos dígitos, pero la recesión es tan severa y el consumo está tan tocado que estamos deflacionando. Hay un cortafuegos que nos salva de la hiperinflación, pero no siempre va a estar ahí. Si Berny mete otro chute con la QE3 le pegará un arreón a las MP, aunque por la caída del oro el mercado no está contemplando esta posibilidad.

Como apuntas la cuestión es en que puerto refugiarse en caso de que esa inflación nos alcance.... y esta vez en España el tocho no será una opción.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si tanto miedo te da el FGD español, lo mismo la solución la tienes en 3 letras: ING.
> 
> Si no estoy equivocado lo cubre el FGD holandés , ¿no?.



A dia de hoy es mas seguro el fgd de holanda que el de españa.Tengo cuenta en ing, me fio mas de ellos que del gobierno español. Y eso que a nivel internacional son una reaseguradora.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A dia de hoy es mas seguro el fgd de holanda que el de españa.Tengo cuenta en ing, me fio mas de ellos que del gobierno español. Y eso que a nivel internacional son una reaseguradora.



¿si tienes los leuros en ING Direct, están cubiertos por el fdg holandés?


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo hay, es asi de simple (activo y pasivo)(debe y haber).Por muchos impuestos que cobres ya no hay mas,solo queda una via ...la dolorosa emitir mas deuda y hacer roll over.Sabes que solucion se le ha ocurrido al rajao para sacar esos 50000 mill?emitir deuda con cargo al fgd....y eso para pagar el pufo de bankia, caixacatalunya,novagalicia.Un servidor estima que esos 50000 (5000 del fgd y el resto con deuda) no llegan ni para pipas. El balance de bankinter es de 50000 mill.El de bankia creo q estaba cercano a los 300000 mill.bbva 500000 mill san 1200000 mill...y no he mirado aun el de las cajas.Quien va a provisionar las aportaciones al fgd y los despidos de las cajas si todas estan con perdidas???y mejor aun como puede ser que vayan a recibir dinero del fgd y a la vez aportar al mismo...A mi no me cuadra



Bueno ........... más o menos como venimos diciendo. La banca española gastando el LTRO (tienen tres años de cuartelillo y luego Dios dirá) en comprar la deuda española que nadie quiere para seguir en connivencia con la casta política y así que les deban una.

Cuando baje la marea se verá que todos están en pelotas y entonces habrá que dejar el euro para poder volver a ser competitivos.

Y si no dejan el euro, todos a ganar 400 euros como salario pero eso les va a costar porque debería conllevar una revuelta social y el que lo haga no vuelve a salir elegido en siglos.

El destino ya está marcado y lo están cantando los bancos alemanes .... vendiendo la deuda española. No la quieren, por algo será ....


----------



## patilltoes (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Es que san y bbva no pueden pagar lo de todos,no hay dinero en circulaculacion para tanto. Desde una cuenta de perdidas y ganancias a partir del margen bruto se descuentan las provisiones del propio banco,despidos,aportaciones al fondo de comercio,gastos administrativos, aportaciones al fgd.Bbva tiene de margen bruto unos 10000 mill san 18000-20000 mill. y ellos tendran que despedir a trabajadores,pagar nominas.Ni de broma pueden pagar el desaguisado que hay en el fgd.Ademas sale mas dinero del que entra y mas claro que el agua en efectivo solo hay 6000 mill ,eso solo valdria para una caja de 3 division.



Claro que no pueden. De momento a trancas y barrancas. Y luego no podran, pero lo haran. Pero clarisimo, ademas.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Como apuntas la cuestión es en que puerto refugiarse en caso de que esa inflación nos alcance.... y esta vez en España el tocho no será una opción.



¿Metales? ¿Acciones?. 

¿Alguien da más opciones?


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si una gran parte de la poblacion sacase el dinero el sistema quiebra y el fgd no nos daria ni un duro.ir a la pagina de fgd.Casi todo esta invertido en deuda publica y en aportaciones a las cajas.Lo que garantiza los depositos es justamente ese fondo donde en 2011 solo habia 6000 mill.Y ahora se les ha ocurrido que para seguir adelante y la poblacion no se asuste van a emitir deuda contra el fgd para pagar a las cajas.El fgd se contituye con las aportaciones de los bancos,con ese dinero han pagado reestructuraciones de cajas (a fondo perdido) y han comprado deuda. A mi que alguien me explique que garantia es esa,contablemente eso es quiebra tecnica y me da igual como el rajao, guindos o el bde quieran llamarlo.



Eso en mi pueblo se llama apalancamiento financiero. La misma cantidad responde de muchas cosas.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> El FGD es de risa. Si se cae el sistema, no descartable, se va a cagar todo a la via.



Razón de más para tener el menor cash posible invertido en depósitos. El dinero hay que moverlo y tenerlo invertido, gastado en vicios o debajo del colchón.

Dicen que buscar la seguridad es la mayor inseguridad posible. Al lorete ....


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Abr 2012)

Lo de apple empieza a oler ya muy muy muy mal ...


----------



## patilltoes (9 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Metales? ¿Acciones?.
> 
> ¿Alguien da más opciones?



Divisa. Pero vaya por delante que nadie tiene la solucion ideal. Lo evidente son cosas tangibles (acciones, tierras y pisos si no estuviesemos en la resaca inmobiliaria) y huir de nuestra propia moneda.

Buena suerte.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Claro que no pueden. De momento a trancas y barrancas. Y luego no podran, pero lo haran. Pero clarisimo, ademas.











Janus dijo:


> Bueno ........... más o menos como venimos diciendo. La banca española gastando el LTRO (tienen tres años de cuartelillo y luego Dios dirá) en comprar la deuda española que nadie quiere para seguir en connivencia con la casta política y así que les deban una.
> 
> Cuando baje la marea se verá que todos están en pelotas y entonces habrá que dejar el euro para poder volver a ser competitivos.
> 
> ...



El dia h ya esta aquí.No mireis a un futuro lejano.La realidad es que todo el dinero que habia en el fgd se ha gastado y ahora necesitan mas y no hay ...y el barbas a dicho no problem emitamos mas deuda con cargo al fgd, sin pensar si quiera si alguien la comprara.Todo el balance del fgd es deuda española y aportaciones perpetuas a cajas que nunca devolveran ese dinero.Un corralito de garantias en toda regla


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2012)

A mi personalmente nunca me han gustado los fondos, siempre he creido más en la inversión directa y opino que antes de tener un fondo en luxemburgo mejor comprar las divisas directamente y guardarlas en una caja de seguridad, preferentemente en banco extranjero, aunque esté afincado aquí.

Creo que también sería buena idea comprar oro junto con las divisas, además creo que este es un buen momento para comprar oro. Sea de la forma que sea lo fundamental ahora mismo es hacer que la pasta no esté al alcance de nuestros psicópatas políticos, que afronte bien una hipotética inflación y que sea rápidamente 'trasvasable' (vendible, convertible, liquidable) esto descarta invertir en pisitos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿si tienes los leuros en ING Direct, están cubiertos por el fdg holandés?



Que yo sepa, sí. Si no me he equivocado al leer la lista, en el FGD Español no está.

FGD Fondo de Garanta de Depsitos de Entdades de Crdito

Otro banco adscrito al FGD holandés es Triodos Bank.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A mi personalmente nunca me han gustado los fondos, siempre he creido más en la inversión directa y opino que antes de tener un fondo en luxemburgo mejor comprar las divisas directamente y guardarlas en una caja de seguridad, preferentemente en banco extranjero, aunque esté afincado aquí.
> 
> Creo que también sería buena idea comprar oro junto con las divisas, además creo que este es un buen momento para comprar oro. Sea de la forma que sea lo fundamental ahora mismo es hacer que la pasta no esté al alcance de nuestros psicópatas políticos, que afronte bien una hipotética inflación y que sea rápidamente 'trasvasable' (vendible, convertible, liquidable) esto descarta invertir en pisitos.



Alguna recomendacion?A cuanto estan los terrenos de alcachofas? Aunque nunca me han gustado demasiado


----------



## patilltoes (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Razón de más para tener el menor cash posible invertido en depósitos. El dinero hay que moverlo y tenerlo invertido, gastado en vicios o debajo del colchón.
> 
> Dicen que buscar la seguridad es la mayor inseguridad posible. Al lorete ....



En esas estoy yo.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> A nivel macro la masa monetaria actual debería producir una inflación de dos dígitos, pero la recesión es tan severa y el consumo está tan tocado que estamos deflacionando. Hay un cortafuegos que nos salva de la hiperinflación, pero no siempre va a estar ahí. Si Berny mete otro chute con la QE3 le pegará un arreón a las MP, aunque por la caída del oro el mercado no está contemplando esta posibilidad.
> 
> Como apuntas la cuestión es en que puerto refugiarse en caso de que esa inflación nos alcance.... y esta vez en España el tocho no será una opción.



Es que ese incremento notable de la masa monetaria no llega a main street y por eso no se nota.

Va a los bancos y estos lo devuelven al estado comprando la deuda. El estado se lo gasta en vicios e intereses a foráneos por lo que no termina de llegar a los ciudadanos vía sueldo para después gastárselo vía consumo.

Está la cadena financiera rota.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso en mi pueblo se llama apalancamiento financiero. La misma cantidad responde de muchas cosas.



Eso en el mio tambien,como se nota que somos del mismo pueblo.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Que yo sepa, sí. Si no me he equivocado al leer la lista, en el FGD Español no está.
> 
> FGD Fondo de Garanta de Depsitos de Entdades de Crdito
> 
> Otro banco adscrito al FGD holandés es Triodos Bank.



ING DIRECT: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina, Hipotecas, Broker, Planes, Fondos...eso es Fresh Banking


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Lo de apple empieza a oler ya muy muy muy mal ...



perdon mi autoquote, pero postee en medio de una voragine de respuestas y me da que se perderia ...

esto ya esta a punto de caramelo no? lo ven tipo correccion como el oro o petada total?


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿si tienes los leuros en ING Direct, están cubiertos por el fdg holandés?



Si depende del fgd holandes.El tema de ing es que no es solo un banco sino tambien una reaeguradora.La legislacion permite un mayor apalancamiento en todo el sector seguros ya que funcionan por primas.En principio si estas mas seguro que con una caja española, pero por si las moscas como decia mi abuela nunca tengas todos los huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## FranR (9 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> perdon mi autoquote, pero postee en medio de una voragine de respuestas y me da que se perderia ...
> 
> esto ya esta a punto de caramelo no? lo ven tipo correccion como el oro o petada total?




Es el momento de entrar con to lo gordo ¿no?

Vorágine de Pandoro...cuando lo de Terra era más joven, no se si ahora cumpliría con su misión con la misma alegría


----------



## Mulder (9 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Alguna recomendacion?A cuanto estan los terrenos de alcachofas? Aunque nunca me han gustado demasiado



Creo que el franco suizo debería estar en esa cesta pero también monedas de países en deflación y/o poca inflación o que suban respecto al euro, realmente una bolsa de todas las monedas más fuertes, incluido el dólar pero también oro estaría bien.

Como la únican inflación que hay ahora viene provocada artificialmente por impuestos lo fundamental es huir del fisco de marianin, la juana calamidad y el de la vocecita ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ING DIRECT: Cuenta Naranja, Cuenta Nómina, Hipotecas, Broker, Planes, Fondos...eso es Fresh Banking



Gracias. Lo he estado buscando para confirmar y no lo encontraba.

Y también Triodos bank, en el caso de que no se quisiera poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta. Además es banca ética, lo cual a mi al menos me reconforta tenerlo ahí.



Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el franco suizo debería estar en esa cesta pero también monedas de países en deflación y/o poca inflación o que suban respecto al euro, realmente una bolsa de todas las monedas más fuertes, incluido el dólar pero también oro estaría bien.
> 
> Como la únican inflación que hay ahora viene provocada artificialmente por impuestos lo fundamental es huir del fisco de marianin, la juana calamidad y el de la vocecita ::



El problema del franco suizo es que lo tienen maniatado al euro.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es el momento de entrar con to lo gordo ¿no?
> 
> Vorágine de Pandoro...cuando lo de Terra era más joven, no se si ahora cumpliría con su misión con la misma alegría



yo la veo muy sacyresca, quizas esta ultima con un pequeño lifting pero a grosso modo se ven bien de que va el rollo ...











[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Abr 2012)

joder, y viendo el volumen, no se, que yo en esto soy muy novato pero parece que acompañar, lo que se dice acompañar ... bua bua bua eso va a petar, y lo malo es que no creo que venga la petada en plan aislado, ya me entienden ...


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> perdon mi autoquote, pero postee en medio de una voragine de respuestas y me da que se perderia ...
> 
> esto ya esta a punto de caramelo no? lo ven tipo correccion como el oro o petada total?



El problema es que en el último trimestre cerrado ganaron 13.000 millones y en crecimiento. Imagina 18.000 de media por trimestre en los siguientes 4. En total son cerca de 80.000 y eso son 8000 dolares. El arreón hacia arriba o hacia abajo vendrá cuando se conozcan los siguientes resultados, o se intuyan, porque ahí se verá la velocidad de crecimiento.

Es que estos señores ganan muchísimo dinero, tanto como necesitan 2 meses para ganar lo que gana Telefónica todo el año. Uno ganando cada vez más y el otro ganando cada vez menos.


----------



## ponzi (9 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Es el momento de entrar con to lo gordo ¿no?
> 
> Vorágine de Pandoro...cuando lo de Terra era más joven, no se si ahora cumpliría con su misión con la misma alegría



Yo lo veo asi de simple.Tienes una pistola con 5 disparos,sabes que en 4 de ellos una bala te matara.Te la quieres jugar?


----------



## Cosme Oriol (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El problema es que en el último trimestre cerrado ganaron 13.000 millones y en crecimiento. Imagina 18.000 de media por trimestre en los siguientes 4. En total son cerca de 80.000 y eso son 8000 dolares. El arreón hacia arriba o hacia abajo vendrá cuando se conozcan los siguientes resultados, o se intuyan, porque ahí se verá la velocidad de crecimiento.
> 
> Es que estos señores ganan muchísimo dinero, tanto como necesitan 2 meses para ganar lo que gana Telefónica todo el año. Uno ganando cada vez más y el otro ganando cada vez menos.



Joder, pero es que eso por grafica tiene una pinta de burbujon que tira pa'tras, he puesto sacyr, pero si le pongo el nikkei o el oro son cuasi sombras ... quizas corrija y pare, pero aunque lo haga si sigue el guion va a ser una correccion y un batacazo importante.

Y sobre todo, como digo en el post de arriba ... a mi esto me huele a chamusquina pero no por apple como elemento aislado o detonador ... vamos, que si Grecia hacia estragos imaginese cuando empiecen con España en plan serio. Si le mento Iran apaga, chapa y vamonos ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que el franco suizo debería estar en esa cesta pero también monedas de países en deflación y/o poca inflación o que suban respecto al euro, realmente una bolsa de todas las monedas más fuertes, incluido el dólar pero también oro estaría bien.
> 
> Como la únican inflación que hay ahora viene provocada artificialmente por impuestos lo fundamental es huir del fisco de marianin, la juana calamidad y el de la vocecita ::



Yo en este aspecto soy del parecer de Janus, cubrirme con el menor riesgo posible y esto excluye exposición a diferencias por tipo de cambio. Ahora mismo tanto el franco suizo, el yen o la GBP están en la banda alta y es más posible que corrijan a la baja contra el euro.... y el dólar es totalmente imprevisible.


----------



## R3v3nANT (9 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Metales? ¿Acciones?.
> 
> ¿Alguien da más opciones?



Ese es el refugio por defecto, pero la cuestión es.... qué metales? qué acciones?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Joder, pero es que eso por grafica tiene una pinta de burbujon que tira pa'tras, he puesto sacyr, pero si le pongo el nikkei o el oro son cuasi sombras ... quizas corrija y pare, pero aunque lo haga si sigue el guion va a ser una correccion y un batacazo importante.
> 
> Y sobre todo, como digo en el post de arriba ... a mi esto me huele a chamusquina pero no por apple como elemento aislado o detonador ... vamos, que si Grecia hacia estragos imaginese cuando empiecen con España en plan serio. Si le mento Iran apaga, chapa y vamonos ...



Esa subida no la hacen las manos fuertes como verás en los gráficos de Terra, Colonial, Sacyr etc si ves el indicador A/D. Fíjate simplemente en el volumen de tu gráfico, y verás donde aparecieron. Durante este último año está entrando gacela con ansias de riqueza, pero han anunciado que repartirán dividendo hace 2 meses +- o lo que es lo mismo, no tienen más ganas de investigar..aunque eso da igual con anuncios como éstos :
Apple superará el nivel de los 1000 dólares por acción para el 2014: analistas - International Business Times
Títulos de Apple, rumbo a los US1,000 | El Economista
Y nosotros sin saberlo....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Cuando un taxista o la secretaria de la entrada a vuestro trabajo os hable de apple o de que quiere comprar un Ipad, bueno, no hace falta tanto, con que en la próxima comida familiar os comenten algo de facebook, iphone y tal, mejor si es masculino humano estilo tío enterado, primo sabelotodo y tal..con eso llegaría, para ir contemplando acontecimientos.


----------



## Seren (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo en este aspecto soy del parecer de Janus, cubrirme con el menor riesgo posible y esto excluye exposición a diferencias por tipo de cambio. Ahora mismo tanto el franco suizo, el yen o la GBP están en la banda alta y es más posible que corrijan a la baja contra el euro.... y el dólar es totalmente imprevisible.



Yo ya no me fiaría de ninguna contra el euro, ni siquiera esas que son consideradas monedas fuertes. Y a la baja depende del culebrón europeo. Mientras no reviente la periferia no problem para la Merkel.

El dolar esta intervenido, la libra también con QEs a pequeña escala. 
El franco suizo sólo se moverá del 1,20 por una orden política (quedando demostrado que no era más que un apéndice del marco para guardar y ocultar grandes fortunas). 
El dolar australiano tenía buena pinta pero hay noticias que la economía se tuerce y se esta girando (la prima de riesgo esta por 230), y el canadiense lo que diga el dolar.
Por último el yen esta hace unas semanas intervenido, los pobres ya estaban hasta los cjnes.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Yo ya no me fiaría de ninguna contra el euro, ni siquiera esas que son consideradas monedas fuertes. Y a la baja depende del culebrón europeo. Mientras no reviente la periferia no problem para la Merkel.
> 
> El dolar esta intervenido, la libra también con QEs a pequeña escala.
> El franco suizo sólo se moverá del 1,20 por una orden política (quedando demostrado que no era más que un apéndice del marco para guardar y ocultar grandes fortunas).
> ...



Fondo monetario en el extranjero. Sinceramente no veo algo mejor y sin riesgo.


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> SP500:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









De momento ese tercero aguanta. Pensad que justo acaba de perder la acelerada y tenemos la primera figura de vuelta de corto plazo desde que rompe ese triángulo. Normalmente le faltaría tiempo a desarrollar un giro mayor a un precio tan fuerte. No obstante atención a esas buenas noticias si se van dando y el índice se empieza a estancar.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo en este aspecto soy del parecer de Janus, cubrirme con el menor riesgo posible y esto excluye exposición a diferencias por tipo de cambio. Ahora mismo tanto el franco suizo, el yen o la GBP están en la banda alta y es más posible que corrijan a la baja contra el euro.... y el dólar es totalmente imprevisible.



Mi escenario se basa en que el euro en Luxemburgo no se rompe. Que sea Luxemburgo y no otro sitio atiende a que ese país se cuidaría mucho de que el dinero invertido en su país no se devaluara porque viven de ello.
Es un escenario basado en que España sale del euro y necesitamos estar invertidos en un lugar donde se quede el euro fuerte.


----------



## Claca (9 Abr 2012)

DOW:







Lleva más avanzada la pérdida de verticalidad, de momento tampoco nada relevante. Los 12.700 importantísimos, que de perderse sí podría apuntar a un giro de mayor entidad.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ese es el refugio por defecto, pero la cuestión es.... qué metales? qué acciones?



que metales? Pues en un escenario de hiperinflación tienes al oro, por ejemplo, como comentaba mulder antes. ¿Que está a 1600 dolares? cierto, pero creo que si hay una qe3, por ejemplo, podría irse por encima de 2000. 

Otra opción es la plata, pero tiene un problema más gordo que el oro, y es que es su cotización tiene mucha más volatilidad.

El oro y la plata se pueden adquirir en monedas bullion, y tienes el riesgo de que su valor oscila con la cotización del metal.

Para los no amantes al riesgo existe (o existía) una opción con metales que consistía en adquirir monedas a su valor facial. En España, se han emitido monedas de 12 euros, que te vendían en cualquier sucursal del banco de España a esos 12 euros y que tenían media onza de plata. 

En el peor de los casos tenías los 12 euros que te costaban y ante un escenario de hiperinflación y disparo del precio de los metales tenías media onza de plata. El problema es que ya no quedan y ahora las venden pero son de 30 euros. En Francia venden monedas de oro a valor facial (1000 euros con 20 gramos de oro hace unos días), pero es muyyyy jodido pillarlas, porque la peña las acapara cagando leches.

Lo de las acciones, pues sería buscar algunas en un buen momento de cotización y con un buen BPA, supongo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Un idea: propongo que la encuesta de si subimos o bajamos se haga a nivel de secretarias, peluquero/a o vecina pesada del ascensor de vuestro entorno. Sería muy fiable en términos técnicos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿si tienes los leuros en ING Direct, están cubiertos por el fdg holandés?



COmo ya habéis discutido, así es, están cubiertos por el fgd holandés. Peeeero en caso de salida hispania del leuro, ahorros espanioles pasan a neopeseta inmediatamente paisa! ::


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> que metales? Pues en un escenario de hiperinflación tienes al oro, por ejemplo, como comentaba mulder antes. ¿Que está a 1600 dolares? cierto, pero creo que si hay una qe3, por ejemplo, podría irse por encima de 2000.
> 
> Otra opción es la plata, pero tiene un problema más gordo que el oro, y es que es su cotización tiene mucha más volatilidad.
> 
> ...



Si vas a por el oro, te aconsejo que metas vía CFDs porque el riesgo divisa del dolar queda restringido a la plusvalía o minusvalía. No al principal.
De todas formas, sigue teniendo el problema de que si el broker es español .... entonces el gobierno por ley puede imponer una tasa de conversión que te deja en pelota pelada.

Nadie lo está proponiendo pero habéis pensado en invertir el dinero en cuatro brasileñas. Cuatro putas en el poker (son cuatro sotas) suelen dar mucho dinero ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (9 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si vas a por el oro, te aconsejo que metas vía CFDs porque el riesgo divisa del dolar queda restringido a la plusvalía o minusvalía. No al principal.
> De todas formas, sigue teniendo el problema de que si el broker es español .... entonces el gobierno por ley puede imponer una tasa de conversión que te deja en pelota pelada.
> 
> Nadie lo está proponiendo pero habéis pensado en invertir el dinero en cuatro brasileñas. Cuatro putas en el poker (son cuatro sotas) suelen dar mucho dinero ::



Yo hablaba de oro físico. :S

De todas formas, el que sabe un huevo de metales es el forero carloszorro, que lee este hilo a veces. Nos podía dar su opinión.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (9 Abr 2012)

Mi percepción hasta ahora es que todo hijo de vecino dice que en el 2013 remontaremos y tal... Si yo fuese una mano fuerte, caídita por debajo de soporte pronto si es posible, susto hasta los 6700 por el verano y despúes amago de mundo feliz para el gran suelo del 2013 con todos de la mano (SP, Dow,Estxx, Cac, Dax incluso etc).


----------



## VLADELUI (9 Abr 2012)

A ver, para paletos financieros como yo.

Me cojo y en mi banco compro Dolares, me los llevo a bancolchón. Dentro de un tiempo, si ha pedado el euro, cambio mis dolares por hispanoeuros poco a poco, no vaya a ser que la inflacción.....

Pero puedo comprarlos en el bancoa a pelo???


----------



## VLADELUI (9 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo hablaba de oro físico. :S



Las joyas de al abuela sirven???

Algún cadenorro le he visto por ahí.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mi percepción hasta ahora es que todo hijo de vecino dice que en el 2013 remontaremos y tal... Si yo fuese una mano fuerte, caídita por debajo de soporte este año, susto hasta los 6700 por el verano y despúes amago de mundo feliz para el gran suelo del 2013 con todos de la mano (SP, Dow,Estxx, Cac, Dax incluso etc).



A mí me gustaría que ahora viniera un rebote DAX hasta 7000 sin sustos. El SP en esa línea también. Después bajada fuerte para meter miedo hasta el verano y desde ahí una subida rápida y contundente (SP en 1550) de cara a las elecciones. Después un techo hasta finales del primer quarter del 2013 y ahí comienza un nuevo ciclo bajista secular que entre otros, lleve al IBEX por debajo de los 4800, coincidiendo con un fiestón de crisis en Europa en los líos de Grecia, reestructuraciones masivas en España e Italia, tambaleos en Francia ....


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> A ver, para paletos financieros como yo.
> 
> Me cojo y en mi banco compro Dolares, me los llevo a bancolchón. Dentro de un tiempo, si ha pedado el euro, cambio mis dolares por hispanoeuros poco a poco, no vaya a ser que la inflacción.....
> 
> Pero puedo comprarlos en el bancoa a pelo???



Te van a meter una buena leche vía comisión de cambio. Casi que es mejor que te pongas en el aeropuerto y se los cambies a los guiris ::


----------



## Defcon (9 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> A ver, para paletos financieros como yo.
> 
> Me cojo y en mi banco compro Dolares, me los llevo a bancolchón. Dentro de un tiempo, si ha pedado el euro, cambio mis dolares por hispanoeuros poco a poco, no vaya a ser que la inflacción.....
> 
> Pero puedo comprarlos en el bancoa a pelo???



No es que los compres, si no que los cambias, tanto euros por tantos dólares generalmente a favor del banco y con un día o dos de retraso en la cotización del mercado mas una comisión de unos 6 euros (que esto ya no se si depende de la cantidad a cambiar o no)


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ese es el refugio por defecto, pero la cuestión es.... qué metales? qué acciones?



Telefonica,exxom,kraft,gas natural,cocacola,iberdrola,disney,...Vamos empresas de bienes basicos a ser posible lideres y diversificadas a nivel global. No busques altas rentabilidades solo protegerte. No sabemos el tsunami financiero europeo a que nivel va a llegar.


----------



## Mulder (10 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo en este aspecto soy del parecer de Janus, cubrirme con el menor riesgo posible y esto excluye exposición a diferencias por tipo de cambio. Ahora mismo tanto el franco suizo, el yen o la GBP están en la banda alta y es más posible que corrijan a la baja contra el euro.... y el dólar es totalmente imprevisible.



En mi opinión lo de la cesta de monedas es para quien no está seguro de por donde nos van a llover las ostiejas. Creo que hoy en día hay que mirarlo TODO como una commoditie, incluidas las divisas o las acciones, y hacerse a la idea de los diferentes escenarios que podrían darse. Con las divisas tenemos la ventaja de que los gobiernos no pueden meterles mano y ahora mismo el mayor riesgo de inflación proviene de que los impuestos nos restan poder adquisitivo.

En este escenario bastaría con esconder los leuros incluso en la cuenta del broker como dijo atman unos posts más atrás. Tenerlo en divisas, aunque el gobierno lo sepa, lo convierte en intocable para el gobierno de ahí lo de cesta de monedas, el oro también es intocable y además es dinero puro que tal como estamos es el que más probabilidades tiene de seguir subiendo.

De todas formas se puede usar cualquier cosa que no sea fiscalizable, en un escenario de inflación del dólar basta con tenerlo en acciones europeas, aunque yo ahora creo que lo mejor es mirar hacia Asia, en un escenario de deflación fuerte que me parece más probable habría que mantener los euros en el bancolchón o caja de seguridad.

Finalmente si tenemos deflación en Europa pero inflación en USA (lo actual) se podría invertir en algún ETF de materias primas (la única forma de entrar en un fondo que veo bien), mismamente el CRB, a ser posible desde broker extranjero, en USA los hay que te mantienen la cuenta en euros sin mayor problema.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Te van a meter una buena leche vía comisión de cambio. Casi que es mejor que te pongas en el aeropuerto y se los cambies a los guiris ::



Me acuerdo que hace por estas fechas 1 año, nos fuimos a Nueva York. Pillamos unos dolares en el banco para los gastos "cotidianos" y me quedé blanco de la galleta que nos dieron por las comisiones.

Eso añadido a que cuando compramos estaban a 1.40 o así, y cuando volvimos y nos fuimos a devolver los que nos sobraron, estaban a 1.30, pues ya la galleta fue completa.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Una que vuelve a estar bien, COCACOLA:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-133.html#post5353450

Respetó los 63 y superó con ganas los 68,5.

Hablando del corto plazo, siempre que no pierda los 70,05, estará muy bien, con un primer objetivo en los 78,6 y la posibilidad de estar montados en el tercero.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí me gustaría que ahora viniera un rebote DAX hasta 7000 sin sustos. El SP en esa línea también. Después bajada fuerte para meter miedo hasta el verano y desde ahí una subida rápida y contundente (SP en 1550) de cara a las elecciones. Después un techo hasta finales del primer quarter del 2013 y ahí comienza un nuevo ciclo bajista secular que entre otros, lleve al IBEX por debajo de los 4800, coincidiendo con un fiestón de crisis en Europa en los líos de Grecia, reestructuraciones masivas en España e Italia, tambaleos en Francia ....



Mi idea es que aquí todos hacen techo este año (menos los sentenciados que caen como el que se precipita por un patio interior rebotando en los tendales..). El Ftse se va a derrumbar después de las Olimpiadas cuando se pregunten los británicos como pagan o financian un déficit del 15% (eso es una quiebra a la griega pero imitando el modelo chantajista americano de imprimir moneda. La diferencia es que los usanos mantienen el consumo mundial y la producción china etc, los de las islas: no). En America hay una burbuja tecnológica que tiene que hacer techo y luego construirlo (techete le llaman en el mundo trader), pero que algún día, las manos fuertes dirán que esto ya no crece mucho, y que toca o va tocando liquidez. El Dax va como un tiro pq la maquinaria alemana se vende en cantidades ingentes en China para su megaplan de infraestructuras y su consumo ciudadano (leí por ahí un anuncio que decía que se venden más audis en Pekín que en España). Lo que ocurre es que China ya empieza a tener desfases temporales de déficit comercial (algo tan inimaginable como ver un presidente de gobierno español sin intérprete en inglés), malo o muy malo pq allí además, el mercado está intervenido, así que, a la mínima imitan las maquinas alemanas o dejan caer algún arancel y adiós.
Creo que tocaremos suelo todos a la vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Una preguntita...

Si meto dinerito en un ETF con isin FR0010510800, ¿de cuantas formas podría mafis-estado crujirme? ¿Es lo mismo meter el dinero en un fondo que invertir en un etf como el mostrado? 

A las buenas noches y suerte mañana. 

Las morgan-stanley siguen su camino, mañana posteo gráfico que _meviacostá_


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una que vuelve a estar bien, COCACOLA:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-noviembre-2011-ii-133.html#post5353450
> 
> ...



No me digas eso Claca que me meto de cabeza.Es una de las empresas mejor gestionadas a nivel contable y lider indiscutible.Que objetivo ambicioso verias factible 90$?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Un idea: propongo que la encuesta de si subimos o bajamos se haga a nivel de secretarias, peluquero/a o vecina pesada del ascensor de vuestro entorno. Sería muy fiable en términos técnicos.



No hace falta preguntar a secretarias..... nosotros somos una muestra significativa como gacelas ::

Econométricamente: HVEI members NRHo
Ho: Gazela
H1: Leoncio

:XX:


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me digas eso Claca que me meto de cabeza.Es una de las empresas mejor gestionadas a nivel contable y lider indiscutible.Que objetivo ambicioso verias factible 90$?



Pues no te lo digo, hombre. Está muy bien. Esos 78 me parecen de momento un buen objetivo, con la posibilidad de llegar a los 86 siempre que aguante en tendencia:







El stop, los 70,05, perdón.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Me acuerdo que hace por estas fechas 1 año, nos fuimos a Nueva York. Pillamos unos dolares en el banco para los gastos "cotidianos" y me quedé blanco de la galleta que nos dieron por las comisiones.
> 
> Eso añadido a que cuando compramos estaban a 1.40 o así, y cuando volvimos y nos fuimos a devolver los que nos sobraron, estaban a 1.30, pues ya la galleta fue completa.



Por lo menos disfrutasteis de "the best city in the world". Además por estas fechas ya empieza a estar todo bonito y manejable. Se despierta la alegría nuevamente tras el frío invierno neoyorkino.

Además, en los últimos años están adquiriendo gran esplendor nuevas zonas ajenas a Manhattan. Sitios como Prospect Park, Flushing Meadows, los barrios de Williansburg, Boerum Hill, Carroll y Cobbie Hill.

Qué enviada pensar los ratos en la biblioteca, en Bryant Park, en el Chelsea Market (espléndido), gastanto pasta en Soho, en Rockefeller area, en la pista de basket público al lado de Washington Square, las ardillas de Columbia University .... Cojonudo!.

Bien vale perder unos euros en el cambio de divisa ....


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues no te lo digo, hombre. Está muy bien. Esos 78 me parecen de momento un buen objetivo, con la posibilidad de llegar a los 86 siempre que aguante en tendencia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aportacion Creo que voy hacer una entradilla con sl en 70,05.Es una empresa genial para diversificar mi cartera y de paso protegerme de un posible corralito español....Eso si, menudo vicio voy a pillar expuesto a tantas horas de mercado.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

www.abc.es/20120409/economia/abci-guindos-valencia-banco-201204090338.html


Señores actualizo mis datos,he sido demasiado optimista....Solo quedan 2000 mill en el fgd.


----------



## VLADELUI (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Guindos prev usar el FROB en la venta de Banco de Valencia y CatalunyaCaixa - ABC.es
> 
> 
> Señores actualizo mis datos,he sido demasiado optimista....Solo quedan 2000 mill en el fgd.



En cuanto coloquen en BV ya no quedará nada.


----------



## VLADELUI (10 Abr 2012)

Y gastarse la pasta en pescaito frito???

Es lo más saludable y al final se mueve el consumo.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Y gastarse la pasta en pescaito frito???
> 
> Es lo más saludable y al final se mueve el consumo.



Dependiendo de tus ahorros puede ocurrirte varias cosas...que te quedes muy agustito,que te empaches, que revientes al mas puro estilo seven de tanta gula.Sea como sea hay que intentar que esta casta politica no tenga la mas minima oportunidad para quitarnos los ahorros de forma ilegitima como paso en argentina.En argentina los pocos que se salvaron tenian e dinero en otras divisas, en acciones o en propiedades.Al final las alchachofas de mulder van a ser toda una joya


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Ponzi, le doy thanks por la importancia y valor de sus comentarios... pero usted me amarga desde primera hora XD

Yo voy a exponer parte de mi posición liquida, a ver que os parece y por si puede ayudar a alguien:
3.000 francos suizos (Moneda, caja fuerte)
3.000 euros (Moneda, caja fuerte)
3.000 dolares (Moneda, caja fuerte)
3.000 € en oro (Físico, caja fuerte, comprado a 1.100€ hace tiempo)

Luego tengo € repartidos entre el Santander, ING, sabadell, Banesto y alguno en Bankia.

Todos esas cuentas cumplen doble función, ahorros y mantenimiento de € y mantenimiento de tarjetas/lineas de crédito. En caso de que haya mucha inflación (la vigilo de cerca) retiraré todo el crédito que pueda de las mismas ya que el dinero en ese momento valdrá más que un año después (vencimiento) y ya miraremos si con ese dinero se invierte en bienes raíces o en otro bien, buscaría algo que creciese con la inflación (habitualmente el oro y las tierras).

Lo de que sean 3.000€/$/Chf en liquidez, es porque con mi nivel de gasto reducido al mínimo, serían entre 6 y 10 meses de gastos cubiertos (lo que me daría margen para ir actuando en consecuencia con el resto del patrimonio).

Por cierto @ Mulder y compañia, tengo varias tierras en León y Ávila sin darles mucho uso (en León algo de lupulo y en Ávila algunos frutales que no requieren apenas atención), como va el tema de la liquidez de las alcachofas?? XD


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Abr 2012)

Estaba leyendo todo esto mientras desayunaba y se me ha atragantado el ColaCao. Me ha entrado la cagarrina. Y luego miras la tele, y ves las peregrinaciones de vuelta de las vacaciones de Semana Santa, y miras por la ventana y ves a todo el mundo tranquilo, comprando y consumiendo... y no entiendes nada.

Tengo pendiente por escuchar las emisiones cuyos links colgó bertok hace un tiempo. Estos días que estoy de vacaciones y tengo que pasear con la niña, me las he pasado al iPod para escucharlas. Pero necesito un poco de valentía para darle al "play", me da miedo lo que voy a escuchar...

Tengo un huerto, pero es que las alcachofas es la única verdura que no me gusta. ¿Puedo cambiarla por otra, Mulder?


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estaba leyendo todo esto mientras desayunaba y se me ha atragantado el ColaCao. Me ha entrado la cagarrina. Y luego miras la tele, y ves las peregrinaciones de vuelta de las vacaciones de Semana Santa, y miras por la ventana y ves a todo el mundo tranquilo, comprando y consumiendo... y no entiendes nada.
> 
> Tengo pendiente por escuchar las emisiones cuyos links colgó bertok hace un tiempo. Estos días que estoy de vacaciones y tengo que pasear con la niña, me las he pasado al iPod para escucharlas. Pero necesito un poco de valentía para darle al "play", me da miedo lo que voy a escuchar...
> 
> Tengo un huerto, pero es que *las alcachofas es la única verdura que no me gusta*. ¿Puedo cambiarla por otra, Mulder?



No problemo


----------



## Mulder (10 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!



pecata minuta dijo:


> Estaba leyendo todo esto mientras desayunaba y se me ha atragantado el ColaCao. Me ha entrado la cagarrina. Y luego miras la tele, y ves las peregrinaciones de vuelta de las vacaciones de Semana Santa, y miras por la ventana y ves a todo el mundo tranquilo, comprando y consumiendo... y no entiendes nada.
> 
> Tengo pendiente por escuchar las emisiones cuyos links colgó bertok hace un tiempo. Estos días que estoy de vacaciones y tengo que pasear con la niña, me las he pasado al iPod para escucharlas. Pero necesito un poco de valentía para darle al "play", me da miedo lo que voy a escuchar...
> 
> Tengo un huerto, pero es que las alcachofas es la única verdura que no me gusta. ¿Puedo cambiarla por otra, Mulder?



No te preocupes por eso, la alcachofa es muy versátil:







La única pega es que en el peor de los casos la gente adelgazará 'naturalmente' ::


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Me encanta el Ibex últimamente, apuestas al rojo y no falla...


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (10 Abr 2012)

1,55% de caídas y nadie postea? Están todos comprando?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias.

¿Que tal la semana santa? Bién, por lo que veo...

Ibex 35
Últ:7.537,20
Var (% / Ptos):-1,61 %/ -123,30

¿Perderemos hoy los 7500?::


----------



## patilltoes (10 Abr 2012)

En el Ibex, ¿que nivel respetable hay por abajo?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Abr 2012)

Oigan esto lo paran en un momento no :8:, imposible que siga así todo el día.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Dia de hostion.


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estaba leyendo todo esto mientras desayunaba y se me ha atragantado el ColaCao. Me ha entrado la cagarrina. Y luego miras la tele, y ves las peregrinaciones de vuelta de las vacaciones de Semana Santa, y miras por la ventana y ves a todo el mundo tranquilo, comprando y consumiendo... y no entiendes nada.
> 
> Tengo pendiente por escuchar las emisiones cuyos links colgó bertok hace un tiempo. Estos días que estoy de vacaciones y tengo que pasear con la niña, me las he pasado al iPod para escucharlas. Pero necesito un poco de valentía para darle al "play", me da miedo lo que voy a escuchar...
> 
> Tengo un huerto, pero es que las alcachofas es la única verdura que no me gusta. ¿Puedo cambiarla por otra, Mulder?



¿Cúales eran esos audios?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Abr 2012)

jjsuamar dijo:


> ¿Cúales eran esos audios?




Off topic, perdón:

Colectivo Burbuja radio

Colectivo Burbuja


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Dia de hostion.



Buenos días... 

Sr. AssGaper, recuerde su compra en 7500...

Saludos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

Santander (El banco) 5,2320 Var: -3,29%


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Oigan esto lo paran en un momento no :8:, imposible que siga así todo el día.



Han intentado pararlo en el 6K7, pero la barricada de contrapartidas compradoras ha saltado por los aires cuando se han sobrepasado los -1000 Daxies netos en apenas 20 minutos de sesión :fiufiu:

Mal color tiene esto... los indicadores fractales están ahora fuera de escala (y eso que están diseñados, precisamente, para adaptarse a cualquier escala :::: )


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

GT va a tener que cambiar el submarino por un batiscafo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Sr. AssGaper, recuerde su compra en 7500...
> 
> Saludos...



¿Es buen lugar para comprar con un buen par?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Abr 2012)

"Los bajistas asaltan el Santander tras tomar prestadas más de 1.000 millones de acciones"

Los bajistas asaltan el Santander tras tomar prestadas ms de 1.000 millones de acciones - Cotizalia.com


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Es buen lugar para comprar con un buen par?



Toda esta zona 7500-7600, tendría que ser buena (estadísticamente hablando) para un posible rebote, si no para eso está el stop...

Saludos...


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Sr. AssGaper, recuerde su compra en 7500...
> 
> Saludos...



Mis operaciones ofuscadas ya han empezado. Indices por comprar 15. 
15 indices comprados (largos).

Stop 7475


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> 1,55% de caídas y nadie postea? Están todos comprando?



Sí, latunes :S


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Vendo 15 indices en 7534. +378€ de reward.

Esto tiene pinta de bajar más.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Abr 2012)

A ver si perfora los 7500 o que pasa aqui.


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

El modulo EM añadido a mi sistema P.O.T.R.A. de momento no está dando resultados satisfactorios...aunque la jornada es larga y cualquier voltereta puede ocurrir.

Debo darle una "chance" a este nuevo Modulo EM P.O.T.R.A. 2.0


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El modulo EM añadido a mi sistema P.O.T.R.A. de momento no está dando resultados satisfactorios...aunque la jornada es larga y cualquier voltereta puede ocurrir.
> 
> Debo darle una "chance" a este nuevo Modulo *EM P.O.T.R.A. 2.0*



También se le puede llamar modulo Pandoro?


----------



## credulo (10 Abr 2012)

Hoy trabajo desde casa puedo seguir un poco los "mercaos".

Apuesto a que hoy no perdemos los 7500. A ver si cerramos el gap. Stops puestos y culete apretao.


----------



## FRAGUELROKERO (10 Abr 2012)

uyssss....¿¿alguien a mentado al oso??


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ponzi, le doy thanks por la importancia y valor de sus comentarios... pero usted me amarga desde primera hora XD
> 
> Yo voy a exponer parte de mi posición liquida, a ver que os parece y por si puede ayudar a alguien:
> 3.000 francos suizos (Moneda, caja fuerte)
> ...



Ya lo siento, hombre. Te dire lo mismo que a mis amistades lo mas seguro es que no pase nada y hay que ser consciente de ello pero ¿y si pasa? Creo que es razon mas que suficiente como para tomar medidas al menos con parte del patrimonio ya sea teniendolo en cajas fuertes o invertido en tierras,acciones o pisos.Mi consejo "Todo el que pueda que tome medidas para que una parte de su patrimonio este segura al menos en las dos fechas de riesgo extremo (finales abril-principios de mayo y este verano cuando se refinancie la deuda) ".Despues de haber visto los balances del fgd me puesto a investigar un poco.....Respecto a Ing, se rige por el fgd holandes , lo que no sabia es que la legislacion holandesa segun he leido es diferente que aqui "Alli cuando un banco quiebra las aportaciones al fgd las hacen a posteriori los que queden en pie.Ing como es el mas grande, los demas no tendrian suficiente dinero para el fgd...La solucion? no dejarlo caer o como hicieron en 2008 que sea rescatado por el gobierno. Yo de estas pensando ues compras cocacola y ya esta, pero resulta que las acciones americanas en algunos broker funcionan a traves de omnibus es decir que realmente no estan a mi nombre sino que estan depositadas en goldman sasch en eeuu.A priori a medio plazo no pasaria nada ya que cada broker lleva un registro interno de cada accionista, lo unico que cuando se fuese a reclamar el proceso se veria alargado.He llegado a una conclusion "Que feliz seria uno siendo un ignorante".Por cierto ¿me podrias recomendar alguna caja fuerte?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

credulo dijo:


> Hoy trabajo desde casa puedo seguir un poco los "mercaos".
> 
> Apuesto a que hoy no perdemos los 7500. A ver si cerramos el gap. Stops puestos y culete apretao.



Yo también me la he jugado. O ganamos o perdemos...claro.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (10 Abr 2012)

.
MI idea es la siguiente:

Si tienes 50.000 € puedes tener 45.000 € en acciones y con 4.500 € puedes hacer la cobertura con cortos en CFDs. 

Lo que pierdas por un lado lo cubres por otro, y no dependes de fgds que a saber si valdrán para algo. 

Debe ser una idea muy tonta porque es simple y no la veo comentada por aquí.

¿Cual es el fallo? 

Gracias


----------



## Caronte el barquero (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo siento, hombre. Te dire lo mismo que a mis amistades lo mas seguro es que no pase nada y hay que ser consciente de ello pero ¿y si pasa? Creo que es razon mas que suficiente como para tomar medidas al menos con parte del patrimonio ya sea teniendolo en cajas fuertes o invertido en tierras,acciones o pisos.Mi consejo "Todo el que pueda que tome medidas para que una parte de su patrimonio este segura al menos en las dos fechas de riesgo extremo (finales abril-principios de mayo y este verano cuando se refinancie la deuda) ".Despues de haber visto los balances del fgd me puesto a investigar un poco.....Respecto a Ing, se rige por el fgd holandes , lo que no sabia es que la legislacion holandesa segun he leido es diferente que aqui "Alli cuando un banco quiebra las aportaciones al fgd las hacen a posteriori los que queden en pie.Ing como es el mas grande, los demas no tendrian suficiente dinero para el fgd...La solucion? no dejarlo caer o como hicieron en 2008 que sea rescatado por el gobierno. Yo de estas pensando ues compras cocacola y ya esta, pero resulta que las acciones americanas en algunos broker funcionan a traves de omnibus es decir que realmente no estan a mi nombre sino que estan depositadas en goldman sasch en eeuu.A priori a medio plazo no pasaria nada ya que cada broker lleva un registro interno de cada accionista, lo unico que cuando se fuese a reclamar el proceso se veria alargado.He llegado a una conclusion "Que feliz seria uno siendo un ignorante".Por cierto ¿me podrias recomendar alguna caja fuerte?



Te copio, por post importante.

Si compráis caja, personalmente casi que da igual la marca, todas tienen un nivel similar.

Pero lo importante, que pese más de 100 kilos, ya que con ese peso algunos seguros de hogar por poco más te aseguran más de 20.000 euros del interior, incluyendo oro, plata y otros metales.

Una caja de más de 100 kilos ocupa unos 60 cmx40 cm aprox., con anclajes a suelo o pared según modelo.

Precio de 800 euros para arriba.


----------



## levante (10 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MI idea es la siguiente:
> 
> Si tienes 50.000 € puedes tener 45.000 € en acciones y con 4.500 € puedes hacer la cobertura con cortos en CFDs.
> ...



No sé un carajo de bolsa pero te lo voy a contestar: que lo pierdas en acciones y lo pierdas en CFDs.

Aquí no se salva ni Dios.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias amigos , como ya lo estuve pensando y solo veia mandriladas para todo el mundo 

veo mucha gacela envalentonada por la duracion del guano y porque si apuestas a que esto cae se gana seguro :XX:

espero en liquidez con toda tranquilidad , en estos momentos es cuando el riesgo es maximo , el eurodolar esta a punto de activar el H-C-H pero no vendamos la piel del oso antes de cazarlo , la piel del oso 

7500 es nivel clave pero estamos muy sobrevendidos y podriamos tener una falsa ruptura , lo mas probable es que machaquemos tal ves un dia mas el 7500 para tener rebotito


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Te copio, por post importante.
> 
> Si compráis caja, personalmente casi que da igual la marca, todas tienen un nivel similar.
> 
> ...



Nosotros tenemos varias cajas (en los bares, viviendas,...) y efectivamente, en los seguros con nuestras cajas y apenas subiendo 20€ más al año de prima, nos cubren efectivo y similar hasta 50.000€.

Pero vamos las que hemos cogido, si tienen narices a llevarselas, se tienen ganado el botín XD


----------



## patilltoes (10 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MI idea es la siguiente:
> 
> Si tienes 50.000 € puedes tener 45.000 € en acciones y con 4.500 € puedes hacer la cobertura con cortos en CFDs.
> ...



Ninguno. Es lo que se llama una cobertura. Perderas/pagaras las comisiones de los derivados y ya.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Abr 2012)

Bueno, como acabo de ver, que listo soy, ya le llamas cobertura, pues eso.


----------



## diosmercado (10 Abr 2012)

Vino el rebote, excusa? grecia y los bancos. Apuesto a cierre plano o verde para hoy. El dax ha recuperado 50 puntos.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

la prevision para hoy del jran MV es que tendremos mandriladas en cantidades industriales


----------



## Norske (10 Abr 2012)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> MI idea es la siguiente:
> 
> Si tienes 50.000 € puedes tener 45.000 € en acciones y con 4.500 € puedes hacer la cobertura con cortos en CFDs.
> ...



Así planteado, supongamos que compras 4500 acciones de un solo valor a 10 euros con esos 45.000 euros y 4.500 euros en una posición bajista sobre el mismo valor en CFD (imagino que el apalancamiento es 10 a 1).

a) la accion vale dentro de digamos 6 meses, 11. tu beneficio es de 1 euros por acción, es decir 4500 euros, pero hay que restar la cobertura que lo habrá perdido todo, resultado final cero

b) si vale 9, tu perdida en acciones es de 4500 euros pero tu cobertura habrá pasado de valer 4500 a 9000 con lo que resultado final es cero, y por debajo de 10, siempre será así aunque valga cero la acción.

Conclusion: por encima de 11 el resultado es el beneficio de la accion menos el coste de la cobertura. por debajo de 11 beneficio (o pérdida) cero. A todo esto, hay que restar las comisiones de las operaciones.


----------



## credulo (10 Abr 2012)

Cierro velas, tontea demasiado con los 7600 y no creo que se decida para donde tirar hasta la apertura de USA


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Buenos días, 

Tengo la sensación de que a TEF todavía le queda un 3% de caída. Si fracasa el intento de suelo perdiendo los 11,65, se va a 11,40. Eso para el IBEX no sé lo que sería.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Metemos un largo de 4000 títulos en Antena 3TV tanteando el soporte de 4,12. A ver ....


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Sr. Pollastre, sea generoso, ¿como vería un largo en Dax a estas alturas con perspectivas de 10 pipos?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Metemos un largo de 4000 títulos en Antena 3TV tanteando el soporte de 4,12. A ver ....



Son datos de ayer, pero

[ANTENA3TV]







Ya ve para donde creo yo que va el precio. SL y suerte!



Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, sea generoso, ¿como vería un largo en Dax a estas alturas con perspectivas de 10 pipos?



Su presente y futuro, son el pasado para el señor P. y su niña.

Sayonara baby

-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------

@Mr. Claca, ¿no ve que muchos valores están necesitados de pullbacks alcistas para corregir sobreventa? Ej. INDRA, sería maravilloso tocar los 8.2€, pulback 10%-12% (gacelas to the bbqe) chocar contra la el soporte del canal antiguo y pabaho!

*[INDRA]*


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

Ouch! Enterita ha entrado. Cristobalito, qué calladito te lo tenías. 

Y aquí poniendo fotos del moreno que guiña un ojo. 

Contra esos dos de ahí arriba no hay vaselina que valga. 

2,20 por acción salieron de Stuttgart el martes pasado (que esa es otra, en burro han debido traerlos) y por el camino se han quedado 92 céntimos. 

Tanta Unión Europea, tanto tratado de doble imposición y zasca, más de un 40% retenido.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Pollastre, sea generoso, ¿como vería un largo en Dax a estas alturas con perspectivas de 10 pipos?




Tengo aquí una señal de swing largo gestándose, objetivo en la franja del 6780. Le doy bastante credibilidad, pero el SL está complicado de ajustar. El anterior mínimo sería quizás un buen punto (6715) pero ahora mismo queda demasiado lejos para mi gusto y riesgo.

Una opción intermedia sería SL 6725. Podría funcionar. Por supuesto, cuanto más abajo se pueda pillar la ventana de entrada, mucho mejor.

En todo caso, para alguien capaz de aguantar algunos piponazos a contra (que diría el Capitán Zulomán) hay objetivo a largo en 678x.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Gracias sr. P.
Cerré mi largo con 5 pipos. Ahora vía cfd´s he cargado un poco Stop en 715 objetivo 780, para poner a prueba a su máquina y sin jugarme los beneficios del día.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

De todas formas, comentarle que el objetivo sí es de mi máquina, pero el SL es mío :: así que veremos cuál de los dos valores resulta ser más fiable ::



Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias sr. P.
> Cerré mi largo con 5 pipos. Ahora vía cfd´s he cargado un poco Stop en 715 objetivo 780, para poner a prueba a su máquina y sin jugarme los beneficios del día.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Bajado stop a 6712, me olvidaba de la diferencias entre buy y sell de los cfd´s

Volado ::


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Muelte y destlucción al 6715 ::

En principio el objetivo 678x sigue intacto. Si hay pelea en el 6700, y aguanta, ese podría ser el punto de entrada perfecto.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

gacelillas , mantenerse al margen , sentir temor


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Abr 2012)

Menuda **** ruina.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

si ya lo adverti el jueves cuando me sali y hoy mismo por la mañanita :ouch:

ahora mismo ganar pasta esta complicado , lo facil ya paso , aunque ni lo olieron


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muelte y destlucción al 6715 ::
> 
> En principio el objetivo 678x sigue intacto. Si hay pelea en el 6700, y aguanta, ese podría ser el punto de entrada perfecto.



Vuelvo a la carga en 707, sl en 690 (espero que no lo lea ningún malo XD)


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si ya lo adverti el jueves cuando me sali y hoy mismo por la mañanita :ouch:
> 
> ahora mismo ganar pasta esta complicado , lo facil ya paso , aunque ni lo olieron



Como ves un posible rebote?
Me esta tentando tef a entrar


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga en 707, sl en 690 (espero que no lo lea ningún malo XD)



por el amor de lol :ouch:

bueno ya aprendera de la unica forma posible


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga en 707, sl en 690 (espero que no lo lea ningún malo XD)



Está jugando con fuego...P.G. está _online_. Cualqueir posición que tomes se volverá en tu contra en cuanto postee algo....


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga en 707, sl en 690 (espero que no lo lea ningún malo XD)










:fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Son datos de ayer, pero
> 
> [ANTENA3TV]
> 
> ...



Yo el stop loss lo tengo en 4,05 euros porque miro el soporte de 4,12 aprox y el posible rebote del IBEX. Si baja a 3,80 euros, ahi metería.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> los indicadores fractales están ahora fuera de escala



Pura poesía futurista... ¡es usted nuestro Marinetti particular!


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Está jugando con fuego...P.G. está _online_. Cualqueir posición que tomes se volverá en tu contra en cuanto postee algo....



Ya le leo...

Ando en verde claro, no me quejo XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Menuda **** ruina.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves un posible rebote?
> Me esta tentando tef a entrar



la cosa esta complicada , viendo el ibex me fijo en estocastico y me dice rebote pero tenemos un H-C-H en el eurodolar a punto de romper la clavicular y ademas los gringos tienen sus indicadores girados a la baja con recorrido todavia asi que mejor mantenerse al margen 

aunque creo que puede haber rebote en 7500 , no descarto una falsa rotura y rebotar desde 7300-7400 , mucho riesgo bajo mi humilde punto de vista 8:


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la cosa esta complicada , viendo el ibex me fijo en estocastico y me dice rebote pero tenemos un H-C-H en el eurodolar a punto de romper la clavicular y ademas los gringos tienen sus indicadores girados a la baja con recorrido todavia asi que mejor mantenerse al margen
> 
> aunque creo que puede haber rebote en 7500 , no descarto una falsa rotura y rebotar desde 7300-7400 , mucho riesgo bajo mi humilde punto de vista 8:



Compro un pocos euros del indice y el resto me mantengo al margen. Ya bastantes puñaladas llevo con iberdrola y bbva


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga en 707, sl en 690 (espero que no lo lea ningún malo XD)



Así estoy yo pero con entrada en 04.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo el stop loss lo tengo en 4,05 euros porque miro el soporte de 4,12 aprox y el posible rebote del IBEX. Si baja a 3,80 euros, ahi metería.



Para más detalle, y si le sirve de algo, me sale que el objetivo del bajista está en 4€ y el de la ruptura de la cuña en 3.88.

Suerte!


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Pura poesía futurista... ¡es usted nuestro Marinetti particular!




Diantre... es que son fractales de verdad... funcionan en base a fractales, leñe ::


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la cosa esta complicada , viendo el ibex me fijo en estocastico y me dice rebote pero tenemos un H-C-H en el eurodolar a punto de romper la clavicular y ademas los gringos tienen sus indicadores girados a la baja con recorrido todavia asi que mejor mantenerse al margen
> 
> aunque creo que puede haber rebote en 7500 , no descarto una falsa rotura y rebotar desde 7300-7400 , mucho riesgo bajo mi humilde punto de vista 8:



Si miras cuatro indices al mismo tiempo, te vas a hacer la picha un lío porque el nivel de correlación no es constante.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

MV espera que el eurostoxx toque la alcista en 2337 ahi si que cargaria largos espero que se pueda ver ese nivel mañana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Diantre... es que son fractales de verdad... funcionan en base a fractales, leñe ::



Usted si que es un fractal....

CARA FRACTAL!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si miras cuatro indices al mismo tiempo, te vas a hacer la picha un lío porque el nivel de correlación no es constante.



MV sabe lo que hace con su picha


----------



## McNulty (10 Abr 2012)

Madre mía hay alguno que anda aconsejando comprar acciones.

No compréis acciones, venderlas todas e iros a otros mercados más líquidos como el de divisas o el de futuros. 

Con las acciones vais a perder muchísimo dinero con cada comisión. 

Lo único que vale con acciones son los CFDs, nada más. La bolsa es un timo para el hombre normal de la calle que quiera meter sus ahorrillos.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Buenísimo, no sé de dónde ha sacado esa iteración, pero es cojonuda ::

Es Ud. peligroso, casi me hace descarrilar las plusvies de mi último scalp por la risa...



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted si que es un fractal....
> 
> CARA FRACTAL!!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

que vienen los gringos , pero ahora en lugar de peponear , los europedos se pone a guanear :rolleye:

esa cara de fractal se le quedo al roedoh de la pradera cuando sus sistemas se fueron al carajo


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Caballeros, les veo esta tarde con mi nuevo hobby ( CL@NYMEX ). Ayer me gustó el tararí-tararete ése, y voy a repetir.

Cerramos Daxie, planeador abajo ::


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Diantre... es que son fractales de verdad... funcionan en base a fractales, leñe ::



Entiéndame: no solo me fascina su sistema de ultracorto, sino las expresiones del mismo (con sus fractales, líneas Maginot y esos gráficos biditrimensionales), aunque la mitad de las veces no tengo ni idea de que está hablando. Se lo digo de verdad...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

El señor Pirata me asusta, tiene siempre una respuesta en forma de imagen o video preparada para cada usuario. Estremecedor. Ojala creyera en dios para rezarle.

Señor P son las 13.32 y aun operando? tiene a su mdd con la visa a tope no?


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Como decía un antiguo conocido mío, Sr. Chinazo: 

"Hay muchas cosas que pagar"





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Pirata me asusta, tiene siempre una respuesta en forma de imagen o video preparada para cada usuario. Estremecedor. Ojala creyera en dios para rezarle.
> 
> Señor P son las 13.32 y aun operando? tiene a su mdd con la visa a tope no?


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

McNulty dijo:


> Madre mía hay alguno que anda aconsejando comprar acciones.
> 
> No compréis acciones, venderlas todas e iros a otros mercados más líquidos como el de divisas o el de futuros.
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Entiéndame: no solo me fascina su sistema de ultracorto, sino las expresiones del mismo (con sus fractales, líneas Maginot y esos gráficos biditrimensionales), aunque la mitad de las veces no tengo ni idea de que está hablando. Se lo digo de verdad...




Ya pero... lo que quiero decir es que hay cosas que son claramente chorradas mías (como llamar Maginot a la presunta última línea de defensa intradiaria para suelo o techo, o Railgun al módulo que traza líneas de canales a tiempo real) y otras que es que se llaman así "de verdad" :: , que no es producto de mis charlas con mi Bulldog Inglés, gintonic en mano mientras reflexiono sobre por qué mi mandarino está siendo este año fieramente atacado por el pulgón, y no así el del vecino.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Entiéndame: no solo me fascina su sistema de ultracorto, sino las expresiones del mismo (con sus fractales, líneas Maginot y esos gráficos biditrimensionales), aunque la mitad de las veces no tengo ni idea de que está hablando. Se lo digo de verdad...



Lo de la línea maginot me imagino que es un homenaje a la famosa línea defensiva francesa de la II guerra mundial, y que viene a ser lo que en el hilo del hvei35 se conoce normalmente como un gandalf.

Nos lo podría confirmar, maese?

Edito: ya lo ha confirmado justo más arriba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

El ibex en 7400. Me llega el agua al cuello.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya pero... lo que quiero decir es que hay cosas que son claramente chorradas mías (como llamar Maginot a la presunta última línea de defensa intradiaria para suelo o techo, o Railgun al módulo que traza líneas de canales a tiempo real) y otras que es que se llaman así "de verdad" :: , que no es producto de mis charlas con mi Bulldog Inglés, gintonic en mano mientras reflexiono sobre por qué mi mandarino está siendo este año fieramente atacado por el pulgón, y no así el del vecino.




Control de Pulgones en Cítricos Ecológicos


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Último apunte sobre el Daxie antes de plegar la "zona euro": en principio sigo viendo el escenario alcista para la segunda parte de la sesión, a pesar de las dos guantás consecutivas que han metido a los toros en el 6730 y en el 6715.

Sigo viendo el principal problema de esta posible operación, en lo mismo que ya dije antes: este swing está orquestado desde hace horas, no viene de parte de un cualquiera, sino de alguien con buenos recursos; no sé hasta dónde podría infligir daño a la baja antes de levantar las cartas.

Pero de momento, y según mi opinión, su verdadera intención sigue siendo tirón al alza.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

Ya tenemos el E-mini S&P en rojo...


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Vaya show rosa diez diciendo en los microfonos del congreso que estamos a punto de ser intervenidos "Palabras textuales ---situacion extrema".Y subiendo la prima solo un 3%.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Mr. Claca, ¿no ve que muchos valores están necesitados de pullbacks alcistas para corregir sobreventa? Ej. INDRA, sería maravilloso tocar los 8.2€, pulback 10%-12% (gacelas to the bbqe) chocar contra la el soporte del canal antiguo y pabaho!



No lo había visto, perdona. Sí, creo que le queda poco para purgar la sobreventa (mercado en general), pero de momento no se ha consolidado un suelo, así que hay que esperar. 

Sobre los objetivos del rebote, una vez se produzca, podremos ver, de momento es precipitado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

Bankia por debajo de 2,5€


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya show rosa diez diciendo en los microfonos del congreso que estamos a punto de ser intervenidos "Palabras textuales ---situacion extrema".Y subiendo la prima solo un 3%.



Y la Espe diciendo que hay que desmontar el estado autonómico. Formarán un partido juntas?
Vaya tándem


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Buenísimo, no sé de dónde ha sacado esa iteración, pero es cojonuda ::
> 
> Es Ud. peligroso, casi me hace descarrilar las plusvies de mi último scalp por la risa...



Google imágenes _is your dearest friend_ 



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El señor Pirata me asusta, tiene siempre una respuesta en forma de imagen o video preparada para cada usuario. Estremecedor. Ojala creyera en dios para rezarle.
> 
> Señor P son las 13.32 y aun operando? tiene a su mdd con la visa a tope no?



Una para cada usuario y para cada ocasión.... témanme! hahahahahaha ...well...ok



pollastre dijo:


> Como decía un antiguo conocido mío, Sr. Chinazo:
> 
> "Hay muchas cosas que pagar"



2567 37 3778 2838282628


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Y la Espe diciendo que hay que desmontar el estado autonómico. Formarán un partido juntas?
> Vaya tándem



Lo mas triste es que el circulo vicioso ya ha comenzado y no sabemos donde terminara.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Joder aún dentro del DAX y cómo le cuesta arrancar. Bueno al menos la posicion ya tiene stop loss muy cerquita del punto de entrada. Ahora a soplarla para que suba.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

IBEX35 intradia

Ya saben que estoy en practicas, posteo aqui para asi tener un lugar de recordatorio y de facil acceso para ir contrastando con vosotros que teneis mas tiros que yo.

No me atrevo a intrerpretarla, simplemente que vds la vean a ver si quizas ven algo en mis disparates tangenciales, nunca se sabe ...


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Entro para decirles que no se pongan nerviosos ::


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

segun mi jpg de cotizalia tuneado por paint entramos en un nivel de soporte clave ... acertar no acertare pero el descojone conmigo lo tienen asegurado


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Entro para decirles que no se pongan nerviosos ::



Para eso no entre. Aquí se entra para sufrir.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> IBEX35 intradia
> 
> Ya saben que estoy en practicas, posteo aqui para asi tener un lugar de recordatorio y de facil acceso para ir contrastando con vosotros que teneis mas tiros que yo.
> 
> No me atrevo a intrerpretarla, simplemente que vds la vean a ver si quizas ven algo en mis disparates tangenciales, nunca se sabe ...



No esta nada mal y mas siendo graficos de infobolsa.Ademas los niveles estan muy bien dibujados.Create una cuenta en PROREALTIME es gratis y ya veras todas lineas y dibujillos que vas a poder hacer


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

Prometi mandriladas para todos y por ventura asi a sido 

o por desventura  

a ver que hacen los gringos :Baile:


----------



## faraico (10 Abr 2012)

buenos días.....esto está para valientes....


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

****** ******

llegara un dia que habra mas astericos que letras en este foro 

en fin, es lo que hay.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> IBEX35 intradia
> 
> Ya saben que estoy en practicas, posteo aqui para asi tener un lugar de recordatorio y de facil acceso para ir contrastando con vosotros que teneis mas tiros que yo.
> 
> No me atrevo a intrerpretarla, simplemente que vds la vean a ver si quizas ven algo en mis disparates tangenciales, nunca se sabe ...



Está muy bien que empieces a analizar gráficos, pero te sugiero que lo hagas más allá del intradía, contra a más largo plazo mejor. El intradía es un mundo muy peculiar que requiere de una visión y análisis igualmente particulares, y probablemente sea el plazo más competitivo y difícil de dominar, por lo que tal vez lo mejor sea empezar de más a menos, que en la mayoría de plazos los conocimientos se hacen extensibles entre sí, pero en el intra la cosa cambia.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> buenos días.....esto está para valientes....




Como siempre ¿no? Yo sólo dejo caer una cosa... los soportes que todo el mundo veía en septiembre del año pasado, siguen ahí.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

De acuerdo con el jefe Claca. 

Ahhhh, esas discusiones con el Ing. Pollastre sobre la importancia de la escala de tiempos en las ecuaciones que gobiernan el precio...

Por cierto... ¿y ese módulo de medio plazo que se estaba currando? ¿Funciona? ¿Y el alterego de FranR? _Payo, ya no se cuenta na_ Claro, como ahora ha encontrado juguete nuevo....


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Abr 2012)

Nos vamos para abajo, si rompe los 7500, a los 7200, despues 6700 sin parar. Despues..........


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Como siempre ¿no? Yo sólo dejo caer una cosa... los soportes que todo el mundo veía en septiembre del año pasado, siguen ahí.



No no incite más...


----------



## mataresfacil (10 Abr 2012)

Por cierto me acaba de llegar un correo que dice que si compro 4 yogures de danone con bifidus me regalan una accion de sacyr, y que si reuno 8 tapas de activia, me regalan dos gamesas. ::


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> No no incite más...



Yo no incito a nada, suelo de momento no hay, pero no está de más recordar que en verano pasado todo el mundo apuntaba más abajo y entonces era lo más lógico y natural del mundo, pensando muchos en comprar entonces, ¿qué ha cambiado?


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Claro, como ahora ha encontrado juguete nuevo....



Muhuhuuhahahahahahah !!!


oh wait....


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una de las claves, sin duda:



BUMP y me dejo mis dies. Mucho más importante de lo que parece.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Como siempre ¿no? Yo sólo dejo caer una cosa... los soportes que todo el mundo veía en septiembre del año pasado, siguen ahí.



Salvo que se les vaya de las manos, *debe rebotar en breve*.

Dependemos más que nunca del SP, ahí está la clave.

Ojo avizor.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Por cierto me acaba de llegar un correo que dice que si compro 4 yogures de danone con bifidus me regalan una accion de sacyr, y que si reuno 8 tapas de activia, me regalan dos gamesas. ::



Veo que no anda bien para hacer de vientre.... ::


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Veo que no anda bien para hacer de vientre.... ::



Es el último recurso de los de activia... si haciéndote accionista de Gamesa no se te suelta el vientre, ya sí que te devuelven el dinero.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

PEPONAZO la vista señores. Lo presiento. Cada amago de subida del sp, el ibex responde con patadon arriba, y si baja, lo hace tambien pero no tanto.

Venga, 20 indices a saco. largos ibex a 7527


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Yo ya voy largo en Chulibex en 7531.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo ya voy largo en Chulibex en 7531.



juntos podemos!!


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Yo ya voy largo en Chulibex en 7531.



Fuera con -1 pipo


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> juntos podemos!!



Cuidadin con el MACD en timeframe de minutos.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Yo sigo, a pie de cañon. Vamos a ver que nos depara el destino...
Las ultimas sesiones han hecho lo mismo, esconden pepon y ZAS, misil parriba.

Lo que tengo claro que si baja de 7495, cierro largos sin dudar


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fuera con -1 pipo



:ouch: creo que hay que esperar a los 2337 del eurostoxx


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Yo hoy lo veo tonto, no creo que lo dejen así de colorao...


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo sigo, a pie de cañon. Vamos a ver que nos depara el destino...
> Las ultimas sesiones han hecho lo mismo, esconden pepon y ZAS, misil parriba.
> 
> Lo que tengo claro que si baja de 7495, cierro largos sin dudar



Que la fuerza te acompañe pero ándate con mucho cuidado.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> BUMP y me dejo mis dies. Mucho más importante de lo que parece.



estan peleando en vela 1h. cierre de vela superior a 139,97 podria llevarnos arriba, aunque me huelo que estan llenando el horno para luego bajar.

bund en 140,00


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Una del NASDAQ que valdría la pena seguir:







Desacelerando la caída, en zona clarísima de soporte y desarrollando una formación de las que rompen al alza.

PD: EA (ELECTRONIC ARTS)


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

El DAX está a un 8% de los máximos diarios recientes.
El SP está a un 3% de los máximos diarios recientes.

Ya ven quién se mueve como la compresa de una coja y quién está controladito.

Vamos en el DAX a los 7000, coño!.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Estamos ante el DIA D. Esto es la playa de omaha.

En la playa a pie de las colinas, los largistas y en los bunkers, los cortistas. Si la cosa la tiran por debajo de 7500, el eje gana la guerra.

Yo aqui disparando largos






La lucha es encarnizada, gacelas que han caido:






Largistas dandolo todo por su patria y el ibex:






Y aqui los cortistas haciendo de las suyas intentando tumbar el ibex mas alla de los 7500


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

El ProShares VIX Short Term está muy muy tranquilo y no anticipa caidas en el SP. La semana pasada subía mucho estando el SP en break even.
Esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Estamos ante el DIA D. Esto es la playa de omaha.
> 
> En la playa a pie de las colinas, los largistas y en los bunkers, los cortistas. Si la cosa la tiran por debajo de 7500, el eje gana la guerra.
> 
> ...



Los 7450 no serían señal de que después venga el megaguano. Una barrida lo podría llevar ahí.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Los bancos usanos tirando del carro y Apple marcando máximos históricos. Si no cambian, no van a bajar los índices.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Votin si nos lees ¿Que tal estas?
Como comentaba ajetreo a mi tb me funciona dar un paseo y tb ir a nadar un rato.Para caminar sin prisa si eres de madrid estan muy bien los jardines del palacio real,el templo debod,casa de campo o el mirador del circulo de bellas artes.Espero que te mejores pronto porque con la que esta cayendo falta un fundamentalista en el hilo


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los 7450 no serían señal de que después venga el megaguano. Una barrida lo podría llevar ahí.



No sera el desembarco de normandia?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

ahi va el ibex :Baile:


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Resistenciaaaaaaaaa !!!


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Resistenciaaaaaaaaa



Más bien acojoneeeeeeeeee XD


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Añado a lo del Sr. Ponzi el ir al gym(si no usa de eso puede pagar la entrada de un día), y los gimnasios suelen ser sitios fantásticos para no pensar y, por lo menos yo, salir con las ideas claras o nuevas ideas.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

Se perdió:
Ibex 35
Últ:7.498,40
Var (% / Ptos):-2,12 %/ -162,10


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Pandoro ha venido a visitarme...fuera del Dax :.(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> PEPONAZO la vista señores. Lo presiento. Cada amago de subida del sp, el ibex responde con patadon arriba, y si baja, lo hace tambien pero no tanto.
> 
> Venga, 20 indices a saco. largos ibex a 7527





bertok dijo:


> Yo ya voy largo en Chulibex en 7531.



Yo hasta los 7200 no tocaba los largos ni con un palo :no: ......estoy por abrirme rapidamente una cuenta en R4 a ver si me da tiempo a tener la pasta lista antes de que se apoye en los 7200 

Ya vereis como en ese entorno asoma el hocico nuestro amigo "el largo" ese competidor de Pollastre ::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Abr 2012)

Me dan ganas de matar a algún político.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (10 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


>



Hermosa foto.


----------



## Condor (10 Abr 2012)




----------



## faraico (10 Abr 2012)

4.000 IBE a 3,93....SL....lo estoy pensando, a ver si no me pilla el toro mientras lo pienso LOL


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Pfuuuu la que le están metiendo al 6700 .... ha encajado -1000 netos, y todavía "está ahí" ( un 6690 y "ná" es lo mismo ).

¿ Será la traca final espanta-largos ? O a lo mejor nos hemos comido un fundamental del que aún no nos hemos enterado y lo haremos en breve.... me parece un ataque demasiado fuerte. Mucho volumen.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Se ha modernizado Ud., caramba.

Si es que las ciencias avanzan que es una barbaridad 



Condor dijo:


>


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Aún no he cerrado largos. Sigo en pie.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 4.000 IBE a 3,93....SL....lo estoy pensando, a ver si no me pilla el toro mientras lo pienso LOL



Entodo caso le pillara a usted el oso 

assgaper ole sus huevos , asi se gana dinero :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Aún no he cerrado cortos. Sigo en pie.



No iba largo?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Asi de grandes tenia las pelotas cuando dije lo de los 16.000 pints.






Como costumbre el señor P con su niña pasadas las 10 es un sentimental contrarian a la altura del señor Mulder


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

A mí el DAX me echó en el punto de entrada. Qué buena costumbre esa de subir el stop cuando la posición se pone de cara.

En Antena 3TV estoy muy cerquita de que me lleven el stop loss (finalmente en 4,04). Ahí ahí va a estar.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No iba largo?



no no, me equivoque, quiteme el thanks si quiere XD


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> 4.000 IBE a 3,93....SL....lo estoy pensando, a ver si no me pilla el toro mientras lo pienso LOL



Apuntese al bus de la risa.Sea bienvenido al universo galan


----------



## Hinel (10 Abr 2012)

*Bueeeeno*

El Dax cierra hueco, el Bund cierra hueco... bund para abajo, dax para arriba. 
:baba::baba::baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Esta jugada hay que reconocer que la han jugado muy bien. Distribuyen pero sin tirarlo, esperan las noticias salen buenas y catapum pabajo repartiendo mas papel. Cuando les entre el miedo al gacelerio y leoncitos pequeños, recogen el papel y lo subiran. Cest magnifique.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Una del NASDAQ que valdría la pena seguir:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freak de los videojuegos.... :bla:



Adriangtir dijo:


> Añado a lo del Sr. Ponzi el ir al gym(si no usa de eso puede pagar la entrada de un día), y *los gimnasios suelen ser sitios fantásticos para no pensar* y, por lo menos yo, salir con las ideas claras o nuevas ideas.



Le doy toda la razón....










Spoiler











 :8: :8:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

largo TEF 11,68 apalancamiento moderado :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (10 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> Entodo caso le pillara a usted el oso
> 
> assgaper ole sus huevos , asi se gana dinero :Aplauso::Aplauso:



se encarga ustek de los tickets para el bus de la JGA del SAN a 4?

pss psss! coloque las papeletas de a 4, que ustek y yo, nos montamos en el de a 3  :XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2012)

Puede ser un buen momento para unos largos pero aquí en españa mucho cuidado

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...spana-a-punto-de-formalmente-intervenida.html

Yo no me la jugaría


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

El terreno lleno de gacelas muertas.

La han jugado de libro.

Cuidado con meterse antes de confirmar el giro. Más vale tarde y seguro que precipitado e inseguro.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> estan peleando en vela 1h. cierre de vela superior a 139,97 podria llevarnos arriba, aunque me huelo que estan llenando el horno para luego bajar.
> 
> bund en 140,00



cerro en 139,98

lo han subido hasta 140,18

(esto huele a trampa cazagacelas que no veas)


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Freak de los videojuegos.... :bla:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De esas en mi gimnasio no hay, cagüen lapu.


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Abr 2012)

en el dax en 10-20 puntos nos estamos jugando todo

el S&P deberia caer, pero una subida "brutal" en estos niveles haria mucha pupa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> se encarga ustek de los tickets para el bus de la JGA del SAN a 4?
> 
> pss psss! coloque las papeletas de a 4, que ustek y yo, nos montamos en el de a 3  :XX:



No sea avaricioso y aproveche el rebote del ibex en 7200 contado :no: ..... ya le digo que si supiera seguro que me daba tiempo a abrir una cuenta en R4 y tener disponible antes de que llegue ahi......ya estaria firmando el alta en R4 

Con todo lo gordo y 1000 pipotones parriba como minimo "hoyga" ni en mirar ni poner stops me molestaria


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

vamos ibex hasta los 17000 como un cohete :Baile:

bueno conque suban mis TEF hasta los 30 de alierta me doy por satisfecho


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El terreno lleno de gacelas muertas.
> 
> La han jugado de libro.
> 
> Cuidado con meterse antes de confirmar el giro. Más vale tarde y seguro que precipitado e inseguro.



En qué niveles confirmaría un giro más o menos?

Gracias :Baile:


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Abr 2012)

san paga el 13 y BBVA el 16?

(hablo de dividendos)


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> En qué niveles confirmaría un giro más o menos?
> 
> Gracias :Baile:



El SP no debe perder los 1372.

Creo que le falta un rebote pero la debilidad es manifiesta.

Lo mejor es el ultracorto (scalping) o abstenerse.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De esas en mi gimnasio no hay, cagüen lapu.



Gym equivocado muchacho... Xd


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

Aguirre pide a Rajoy un pacto PP PSOE que quite poder a las autonomías - elConfidencial.com

se va "habe" un follon que no sabe donde sa metio!


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

No seré yo el que diga que ha dicho lo siguiente: el SAN está pidiendo un largo a gritos. Está claro en términos de reward / risk.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Leboteeeeeee yaaaaa. Hay que lebotal. Si no bandela plimo japon.
Yo apuesto pol lebote, a chinos gustal mucho casino y siemple ganal.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

los bancos estan condenados , pero el grafico de TEF si que esta bonito


----------



## faraico (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Apuntese al bus de la risa.Sea bienvenido al universo galan



Siento no acompañarle en el viaje, pero a 3,88 dejo todo y me echo a los brazos de Pandoro.

Eso sí, una vez cubra posición iré aumentando SL


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> De esas en mi gimnasio no hay, cagüen lapu.




Cambia de gymnasio alma de cántaro!




Spoiler











 :vomito: :vomito:


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los bancos estan condenados , pero el grafico de TEF si que esta bonito



Estoy bastante seguro que antes de 3 años declaran beneficios superiores a los 8000 mill.Tengo ganas de entrar en tef.Me da bastante miedo la ostia epica que ya llevo en ibe


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy bastante seguro que antes de 3 años declaran beneficios superiores a los 8000 mill.Tengo ganas de entrar en tef.Me da bastante miedo la ostia epica que ya llevo en ibe



se veran precios de un digito eso seguro , los largos en TEF son solo en el corto plazo alrededor de 3 sesiones es lo que tardare en soltarlas si es que no me mandrilean


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Estoy bastante seguro que antes de 3 años declaran beneficios superiores a los 8000 mill.Tengo ganas de entrar en tef.Me da bastante miedo la ostia epica que ya llevo en ibe



Se analizan por fundamental y se entra por técnico


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se analizan por fundamental y se entra por técnico



Ese es mi problema. como ves el tecnico de tef.Claca la entrada era a 11,68 con sl en 11,4?No encuentro el post desde el movil


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese es mi problema. como ves el tecnico de tef.Claca la entrada era a 11,68 con sl en 11,4?No encuentro el post desde el movil



Ahora la bolsa está para esperar fuera. Hasta que no veamos un giro claro en la pauta de precios, es tontería andar jugando.

Y teniendo claro que es un rebote lo que viene, luego pal sur.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No esta nada mal y mas siendo graficos de infobolsa.Ademas los niveles estan muy bien dibujados.Create una cuenta en PROREALTIME es gratis y ya veras todas lineas y dibujillos que vas a poder hacer



A la orden



Claca dijo:


> Está muy bien que empieces a analizar gráficos, pero te sugiero que lo hagas más allá del intradía, contra a más largo plazo mejor. El intradía es un mundo muy peculiar que requiere de una visión y análisis igualmente particulares, y probablemente sea el plazo más competitivo y difícil de dominar, por lo que tal vez lo mejor sea empezar de más a menos, que en la mayoría de plazos los conocimientos se hacen extensibles entre sí, pero en el intra la cosa cambia.



Ya se que el intradia es territorio comanche y mas para un novato, no se preocupe que lo hago en plan pasatiempo, pero no quiero perderle el ritmo tampoco. Ahora que hablamos de gimnasio los intra son como el body pump, cañeros pero para coger forma es lo mejor.

Y les doy las gracias aqui, mejor que un frio click 

pd: segun mi grafico veia un largo a 7580 a esas horas :: pero los 60 que es donde convergian las directrices mas relevantes y señalado en el circulo si los tocamos ... aunque sea de casualidad mis 30 pipos estaban señalados!!! :XX:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

¿alguien sabe que pasó en las bolsas de Grecia o Portugal el día que se anunció un rescate?

¿Cayó mucho?.

Claca, a mi gimnasio van algunas que lo flipas.


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2012)

Vamos a mínimos del día.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

apocalypse now napalm in spanish - YouTube


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ese es mi problema. como ves el tecnico de tef.Claca la entrada era a 11,68 con sl en 11,4?No encuentro el post desde el movil



No, al contrario. Comentaba que la veía sobre esos 11,45 si perdía los 11,65, y que veía fácilmente ese 3% de caída (ahora ya menos de un 2%).


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







Lo comentado los últimos días. 

Posible figura de giro a la vista, posible, todavía sin confirmar. Mientras no supere los 7.750 y se pete la bajista, no se puede esperar que reaccione al alza y sí, en cambio, que siga su camino rumbo a los 7.300, y vuelvo a repetir, ¿qué se pensaba el año pasado de esa zona? Memoria corta.


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2012)

Italia -4,4% ::


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Me sacó el stop en Antena 3TV.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Abr 2012)

¿Santander otro -4%?

Simplemente brutal y desmedido, menuda variación en 15 días. Se ha convertido en un chicharro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Ya sabia yo que no me iba a dar tiempo a abrir la cuenta y tener disponible antes de los 7200 

¿ alguno sogue aguantando esos largos ? ::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)




----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Dios, esto es el fin, Dios, el fin... sin duda es momento de perder los nervios y vender con las más abultadas pérdidas posibles.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Santander otro -4%?
> 
> Simplemente brutal y desmedido, menuda variación en 15 días. Se ha convertido en un chicharro.



Siempre lo fue.

Tenías que haberle visto en 1998 ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

se huele el panico


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se huele el panico



Pues momento de vuelta. Dos IBEX largo para adentro.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

En 72 el SP se dará la vuelta si no lo hace antes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Dios, esto es el fin, Dios, el fin... sin duda es momento de perder los nervios y vender con las más abultadas pérdidas posibles.



Detecto cierto sarcasmo hijoputesco 


Y yo que iba a postear una posible operativa aprovechando el expansivo ese que ha tocado zona de soporte.......

*[Bankinter]*








Menos mal que me he puesto a ver pechos....


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Abr 2012)

Aguirre for president.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Dios, esto es el fin, Dios, el fin... sin duda es momento de perder los nervios y vender con las más abultadas pérdidas posibles.



¿perdidas? acaso hay alguien el este hilo que no lleve corto desde los 8700 :8:

!! forraos tenias que estar todos!! 

Joder si no hay mas que ver que ni un post de fran para darse cuenta.......apuesto a que se pillo 15 dias de vacaciones 8:


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Detecto cierto sarcasmo hijoputesco
> 
> 
> Y yo que iba a postear una posible operativa aprovechando el expansivo ese que ha tocado zona de soporte.......
> ...



Iba a decirte, la caída es demasiado vertical. Fíjate en cambio el expansivo que he colgado yo y como el precio va perdiendo verticalidad a medida que se acerca al borde inferior, ese sí tiene buenas opciones de dar dinero.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2012)

Solo hay 12 sesiones desde diciembre2003, con valores intradiarios más bajos que los de hoy.

Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, 3 bancos con pérdidas del 5% y ninguno español... ¿pero que mierda es esta?


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿perdidas? acaso hay alguien el este hilo que no lleve corto desde los 8700 :8:
> 
> !! forraos tenias que estar todos!!
> 
> Joder si no hay mas que ver que ni un post de fran para darse cuenta.......apuesto a que se pillo 15 dias de vacaciones 8:



Que lo he dicho en plan de coña. Me río porque en general tenemos la memoria corta y nos asustamos de nuestros propios escenarios, nada más.


----------



## AssGaper (10 Abr 2012)

Bueno cerre operacion en 7487, lástima otra vez sera. grrr


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Iba a decirte, la caída es demasiado vertical. Fíjate en cambio el expansivo que he colgado yo y como el precio va perdiendo verticalidad a medida que se acerca al borde inferior, ese sí tiene buenas opciones de dar dinero.



¿La de EA?


----------



## pyn (10 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Solo hay 12 sesiones desde diciembre2003, con valores intradiarios más bajos que los de hoy.
> 
> Saludos...



Las estadísticas están para romperse


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

bund 140,30 (ahora si que son maximos anuales)

Estan que lo tiran!


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿La de EA?



Esa también tiene un acercamiento al soporte muy comedido, pero me refería al IBEX:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bril-2012-mes-de-pandoro-204.html#post6128274


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, 3 bancos con pérdidas del 5% y ninguno español... ¿pero que mierda es esta?



mierda pero de la buena! ::

edit: Vozpópuli - El FMI pide una quita hipotecaria a la islandesa para países como España


----------



## burbujas (10 Abr 2012)

ohl mayor bajada del día casi un 6%


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

Solo falta el Sp en 1340.....

De momento ha perdido los 1375.5 que era un nivel de referencia para mi, pre 134x


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Salvo que se les vaya de las manos, *debe rebotar en breve*.
> 
> Dependemos más que nunca del SP, ahí está la clave.
> 
> Ojo avizor.



pues se les está yendo de la manos y eso que estamos 1373 si llegamos 

1343 ........::


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Solo falta el Sp en 1340.....
> 
> De momento ha perdido los 1375.5 que era un nivel de referencia para mi, pre 134x



Jracias, hoy mi brokel se ha tomado el día libre (por lo visto), pero estoy que doy palmas con las orejas. Y no me pregunten por qué...:baba:

(algún día me tenía que tocar el pillar chicha de la gorda ¿no?)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Ring! Ring!

Hola? Sr. Atman?

Fap-fap-fap

¿Esta ahi?

Fap-fap-fap

Conteste!!!

Fap-fap-fap


::


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> pues se les está yendo de la manos y eso que estamos 1373 si llegamos
> 
> 1343 ........::



O gira ahora o nos vamos hasta los 1340.

Sin giro confirmado, es una lotería meterse.


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ring! Ring!
> 
> Hola? Sr. Atman?
> 
> ...











Ahora vuelve....


----------



## Seren (10 Abr 2012)

La situacion actual es de un ataque frontal contra españa, y me temo que es la causante de este pequeño giro que pegan los principales índices. Se esta intentando la misma historia que con ya fue con grecia. Por un lado ya se le ha perdido respeto a las primas de riesgo y demás al ver que no ocurre nada, grecia, portugal, irlanda... siguen vivas. Ahora la prueba es para ver si el BCE puede rescatar al pez gordo y enfermo y si el resto estan de acuerdo.

Hasta donde bajará el ibex ni idea, lo que si tengo claro es que los que mandan vendrán en el momento oportuno para comprarlo a precio de saldo. Ya hemos pisado niveles de 2009, la diferencia es que esta vez el ibex esta sólo.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

esta granizando que no veas...

menudo dia!


----------



## tarrito (10 Abr 2012)

Alguien con más gráficas de vencimientos de deuda para 2012? se agrade y tal 

Vencimientos de Deuda Pública en 2012. | The lost economist Blog

italia son unos campeones

y uno solo de lo "nuejtro"

Mapa de los vencimientos de deuda autonmica en 2012: habr dificultades para afrontarlos?,Datos macroeconmicos, economa y poltica - Expansin.com


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> Alguien con más gráficas de vencimientos de deuda para 2012? se agrade y tal
> 
> Vencimientos de Deuda Pública en 2012. | The lost economist Blog
> 
> ...



Calendario de vencimientos de la deuda del Tesoro (2012)


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

Lástima de media posición que cerré antes de las fiestas... de haber aguantado... bueno, de haber aguantado, nos habríamos ido a los 1500 del tirón.


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2012)

No creo que pase de esta semana el comienzo del rebote.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2012)

Barbas... remojar

La bolsa de Italia se hunde: el MIB 30 baja cerca del 5% - elEconomista.es


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Hasta donde bajará el ibex ni idea, lo que si tengo claro es que los que mandan vendrán en el momento oportuno para comprarlo a precio de saldo. Ya hemos pisado niveles de 2009, la diferencia es que esta vez el ibex esta sólo.



A mi lo que mas preocupa es que puede venir una era de lateral, y racano, que nos puede meter en una cuaresma rollo pueblo judio vagando por el desierto


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Ahora vuelve....


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No creo que pase de esta semana el comienzo del rebote.



Pero no sera para ti el rebote,san y bbva se van a 5 para rebotar a 4 donde les espera pandoro ::
Esto hasta que ibe no llegue a 3,5 y san a 3,5 no parara
salvo algun pequeño rebote


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

CDS SAN 410 campeón banca mundial ... esperen que saco una imagen que me encanta.... 








Ah! y esta también!!


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Me encanta el Ibex últimamente, apuestas al rojo y no falla...



Lo traigo de primera hora.

Menos mal que lo que el dax me quita el ibex me lo devuelve...


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> No creo que pase de esta semana el comienzo del rebote.



En cuanto tengan la excusa. Marianico habla para todos los ejpañole y los indicadores están a punto de rebote.

Aunque el 6800 no se lo salta un gitano, después de darnos oxígeno.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero no sera para ti el rebote,san y bbva se van a 5 para rebotar a 4 donde les espera pandoro ::
> Esto *hasta que ibe no llegue a 3,5 *y san a 3,5 no parara
> salvo algun pequeño rebote



Ya queda poquito :rolleye:

Bienvenido de nuevo


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Han reventado el setup que habían formado por la mañana... hemos pasado de equilibrio, a -2500 netos en ... menos de una hora. 

Menudo viaje....


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero no sera para ti el rebote,san y bbva se van a 5 para rebotar a 4 donde les espera pandoro ::
> Esto hasta que ibe no llegue a 3,5 y san a 3,5 no parara
> salvo algun pequeño rebote



Por huevos va haber un rebote a 8000 mínimo, será el momento de salir por patas ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

marditoh ejpeculeadoreh 

a ver que hacen los gringos :fiufiu:


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Por huevos va haber un rebote a 8000 mínimo, será el momento de salir por patas ::



Bueno,salvo en bbva que llevas palmado 1000 eurillos lo demas que tienes es papertrade,aunque ya te he dicho con que no cuentes ver a bbva en 6 hasta
que pandoro lo visite en 4 
Maximo sufrimiento inside::


----------



## J-Z (10 Abr 2012)

En BBVA pierdo calderilla que sólo llevo 1000 acc.

Cuando venga el rebote le voy a meter con CFDS me via forrar


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> En BBVA pierdo calderilla que sólo llevo 1000 acc.
> 
> *Cuando venga el rebote le voy a meter con CFDS me via forrar*


----------



## Mr. Brightside (10 Abr 2012)

Menuda deblace continúa.

Esto es insoportable e insostenible.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> En BBVA pierdo calderilla que sólo llevo 1000 acc.
> 
> Cuando venga el rebote le voy a meter con CFDS me via forrar



El mercado te reclama tus plusvis de indra ::


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

BME y REP cayendo menos que el indice... Pero cayendo a diario. Cambiamos una suite por un youth hostel en Viena y ya esta. Seguimos en la brecha. Yo a esto le voy a ganar dinero por mis bemoles. Y mas con Votin en el barco, que parece del equipo A... siempre sale indemne.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

Hoy a los gin-tonics invito yo... Lo malo es que ya me empieza a dar cosa...
Tengo cortos en 1418,1414,1411, y un paquetón entre 1395 y 1400 que me ha hesho desufrir...

Yo creo que llegamos a 1367, que es la MA377 en rango horario... de ahí rebote.... si toca, empiezo a cerrar lo más piligroso... y si duda... igual tambien...


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pero no sera para ti el rebote,san y bbva se van a 5 para rebotar a 4 donde les espera pandoro ::
> Esto hasta que ibe no llegue a 3,5 y san a 3,5 no parara
> salvo algun pequeño rebote



The Priest is back.

[YOUTUBE]UFC7y2uhRHE[/YOUTUBE]

Cuando se te cae la moto, lo mejor que puedes hacer es levantarla ::::


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Menuda deblace continúa.
> 
> Esto es insoportable e insostenible.



Tu esperate y veras que lo mejor todavia no ha llegado ::
Esto termina en los 6000 o 5500 del ibex
y de ahi a ser rescatados como los griegos

PD
Siempre podremos llamar a Zapatero para que retorne al bobierno ::


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-ibex-35-marzo-2012-y2-112.html#post6063401

HOY:







Otro que se nos ha girado. Independientemente de rebotes, parece que a los valores medianos del mercado español ya les va a tocar su ración pandoril.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

He quitado la vista 10 minutos, que estoy con mi juguete nuevo de CL, y no sé qué ha pasado pero nos hemos ido en picado a -4000 Daxies netos. Tela, telita del telar. 

Se ha marcado casi -2000 en 10 minutos. Eso es un selloff como marcan los cánones y los reyes, a mí que no me jodan. 

Talacossa calentitta.

Hora de las espirituosas, Sr. Chinazo ...



edit: momento ideal para sintonizar en la oficina la emisora "Digital Gunfire" en el winamp. Chunda-chunda-chunda industrial, fuego a tope ::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

le quedan 6 cents... pero es que _aluego me se orbida._...


GAS NAURAL DING DONG

aunque esta va más pabajo


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Menuda deblace continúa.
> 
> Esto es insoportable e insostenible.



Necesitas el dinero ya? Pues no veo el problema. Igual vendes y se gira de inmediato. Estoy convencido que muchas de las acciones del Ibex van a dar dinero en menos de 3-4 años si sumas precio+dividendo. ¿Que han caido un 10%? Seguro. Y quiza mas que caeran. Pero no creo que el que compre vivienda en 2016 sufra mucho si hasta 2017 baja un 10% extra y ahi hace suelo. Y menos si mientras vive en ella o la alquila (dividendos). 

Yo tengo comprados 40.000 euros de BME, Repsol y Gas comprados en mas o menos los 8.300 del Ibex. Y pienso ir metiendo 5.000 mas al año si siguen bajando, hasta que el Ibex este a 1.320 puntos si hace falta. Ya le digo yo que dinero no perdere de aqui a unos años vista.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## TenienteDan (10 Abr 2012)

Holaaaaaa S&P!!???


----------



## Optimista bien informado (10 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Hoy a los gin-tonics invito yo... Lo malo es que ya me empieza a dar cosa...
> Tengo cortos en 1418,1414,1411, y un paquetón entre 1395 y 1400 que me ha hesho desufrir...
> 
> *Yo creo que llegamos a 1367*, que es la MA377 en rango horario... de ahí rebote.... si toca, empiezo a cerrar lo más piligroso... y si duda... igual tambien...



¿Y ahora qué? )


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

OHL -7,11%.

Alguien nos ha leído este fin de semana y nos está tentando... o nos quiere hacer un regalo.


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

Uppps! Hasta yo resulto optimista hoy... ya ha perdido la MA377... la EMA377 esta en 1363,7, pero para mí no es tan fiable en este rango como la otra... yo creoq ue aquí paramos, al menos de momento...

Editar: efectivamente, aquí hemos parado.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Abr 2012)

A veremos, madre mia!!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Dios, esto es el fin, Dios, el fin... sin duda es momento de perder los nervios y vender con las más abultadas pérdidas posibles.



No es broma, hoy se ha vuelto a vivir un momento de esos con otro jodido rumor de quiebra de un banco italiano.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Necesitas el dinero ya? Pues no veo el problema. Igual vendes y se gira de inmediato. Estoy convencido que muchas de las acciones del Ibex van a dar dinero en menos de 3-4 años si sumas precio+dividendo. ¿Que han caido un 10%? Seguro. Y quiza mas que caeran. Pero no creo que el que compre vivienda en 2016 sufra mucho si hasta 2017 baja un 10% extra y ahi hace suelo. Y menos si mientras vive en ella o la alquila (dividendos).
> 
> Yo tengo comprados 40.000 euros de BME, Repsol y Gas comprados en mas o menos los 8.300 del Ibex. Y pienso ir metiendo 5.000 mas al año si siguen bajando, hasta que el Ibex este a 1.320 puntos si hace falta. Ya le digo yo que dinero no perdere de aqui a unos años vista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo tengo 17.350 euros esperando a 1000 acciones de BME. Y me gustaría cobrar los dividendos de dentro de un mes. ::::


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Necesitas el dinero ya? Pues no veo el problema. Igual vendes y se gira de inmediato. Estoy convencido que muchas de las acciones del Ibex van a dar dinero en menos de 3-4 años si sumas precio+dividendo. ¿Que han caido un 10%? Seguro. Y quiza mas que caeran. Pero no creo que el que compre vivienda en 2016 sufra mucho si hasta 2017 baja un 10% extra y ahi hace suelo. Y menos si mientras vive en ella o la alquila (dividendos).
> 
> Yo tengo comprados 40.000 euros de BME, Repsol y Gas comprados en mas o menos los 8.300 del Ibex. Y pienso ir metiendo 5.000 mas al año si siguen bajando, hasta que el Ibex este a 1.320 puntos si hace falta. Ya le digo yo que dinero no perdere de aqui a unos años vista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Tu cartera es buena,pero no sera la que mas se revalorice de inmediato
Yo en vez de gas meteria endesa,esta en el minimo historico


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Yo tengo 17.350 euros esperando a 1000 acciones de BME. Y me gustaría cobrar los dividendos de dentro de un mes. ::::



Pienso que te costara verlo,porque BYMEADOS es un valor que realmente si a la
bolsa le va muy mal ellos ganan mucho 
Solamente no ganan si la bolsa esta mediocre y plana


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Han reventado el setup que habían formado por la mañana... hemos pasado de equilibrio, a -2500 netos en ... menos de una hora.
> 
> Menudo viaje....



Hoy el dia era subir la ultima hora pero el dichoso banquito lo ha revuelto todo. Ya saben que el panico cuandro entra es como la suegra, que no se va hasta que alguien muere.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Hoy el dia era subir la ultima hora pero el dichoso banquito lo ha revuelto todo. Ya saben que el panico cuandro entra es como la suegra, que no se va hasta que alguien muere.




Bueno, me queda el consuelo de que la niña había detectado correctamente el setup de los institucionales, ya que coincide su configuración con la de su pajarito en la sombra.

Pero nada puede hacerse contra un fundamental de la magnitud del que Ud. cita....


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Necesitas el dinero ya? Pues no veo el problema. Igual vendes y se gira de inmediato. Estoy convencido que muchas de las acciones del Ibex van a dar dinero en menos de 3-4 años si sumas precio+dividendo. ¿Que han caido un 10%? Seguro. Y quiza mas que caeran. Pero no creo que el que compre vivienda en 2016 sufra mucho si hasta 2017 baja un 10% extra y ahi hace suelo. Y menos si mientras vive en ella o la alquila (dividendos).
> 
> Yo tengo comprados 40.000 euros de BME, Repsol y Gas comprados en mas o menos los 8.300 del Ibex. Y pienso ir metiendo 5.000 mas al año si siguen bajando, hasta que el Ibex este a 1.320 puntos si hace falta. Ya le digo yo que dinero no perdere de aqui a unos años vista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Desde luego que eres, errr... obstinado. Entiendo tu razonamiento, aunque no lo comparto, pero de nuevo hay que aclarar que el precio es dividendo, ambos son inseparables, que por algo los gráficos los descuentan. 

El que no tiene ponderado el impacto de los dividendos es el IBEX, pero eso compensa el hecho de que las empresas entran y salen de él arbitrariamente, manteniéndose en el índice solo a las más alcistas y con mejores perspectivas (¿dónde quedan ya las inmobiliarias? )

Es decir, aguantar acciones con vistas a que la cosa mejore, ok, atribuir al dividendo propiedades mágicas, eso ya no tanto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, 2º bajista activado de TEF...bienvenido sr. 9.8x :baba:

(o me equivoco? )


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu cartera es buena,pero no sera la que mas se revalorice de inmediato
> Yo en vez de gas meteria endesa,esta en el minimo historico



Ojala... 

No me queda un chavo. Pero ni uno. Bien es cierto que tengo la casa, la moto y el coche pagados, pero las acciones son lo ultimo que tengo ahorrado al margen de unas participaciones en una empresa familar que no se pueden vender. De hecho, voy a tener que enajenar o Gas o Rep o la mitad de BME para pagar la segunda parte de la reforma. Y eso si me va a joder, tener que ejecutar la minusvalia.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto, 2º bajista activado de TEF...bienvenido sr. 9.8x :baba:
> 
> (o me equivoco? )



Yo hay cargo unas 1.000 acciones para mis hijos (ya los tendré... edito, que alguno me hace padre ya, me refiero que los tendré en unos años XD)


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, me queda el consuelo de que la niña había detectado correctamente el setup de los institucionales, ya que coincide su configuración con la de su pajarito en la sombra.
> 
> Pero nada puede hacerse contra un fundamental de la magnitud del que Ud. cita....



Mas de uno esta hoy con la cuenta muy en rojo, si les queda fuerza revertiran la situacion de manera violenta. Ya le dije que nos ibamos a divertir, solo que el susto hoy no se esperaba. Y to pa na, porque no va a quebrar naide de momento.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No es broma, hoy se ha vuelto a vivir un momento de esos con otro jodido rumor de quiebra de un banco italiano.



¿En serio? Ni me he enterado, pero, francamente, da lo mismo. Todo está atado y muy atado. Un banco quiebra cuando se le permite quebrar, que lo usen de excusa, pues vale, pero no tiene sentido llevarse las manos a la cabeza cuando tenemos las caídas que se han comentado de sobras en este foro -con más o menos acierto en los tiempos -.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Muhuhuhahaahaha... "pedazo" plusvie, acabo de ganar $20 con un contratillo de CL 

Hoy cierro temprano, yuju xD

Me encanta, $10 por centavo y contrato, lento y muy líquido. Es un vicio, como comer palomitas ::

Habrá que ver cómo se porta cuando le meta "peso" :fiufiu:


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pienso que te costara verlo,porque BYMEADOS es un valor que realmente si a la
> bolsa le va muy mal ellos ganan mucho
> Solamente no ganan si la bolsa esta mediocre y plana



Pero si siguen lloviendo piedras en las cotizaciones, antes o después BME se dejará un 5% adicional. Es muy nerviosa (poca flotación, escasa liquidez o lo que quiera). Con un poco de suerte, y una orden kamikaze, ¿quién sabe?

Otra cosa es que a según que niveles empiece a ser un regalo, literalmente, por el nivel de dividendos que dan, que seguiría siendo impresionante incluso aunque descontaran un 25%. 

Y otra cosa más es que seguramente alguien pensó lo mismo que yo hace seis años. Y entonces cotizaba a 40 euros. Ese alguien notará un retrogusto cerámico desde entonces ::::


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Muhuhuhahaahaha... "pedazo" plusvie, acabo de ganar $20 con un contratillo de CL
> 
> Hoy cierro temprano, yuju xD
> 
> ...



Más vale que sea lento y liquido, porque un meneo de 10 dolares en un gap de minutos y le dejan mandrileado XD


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Desde luego que eres, errr... obstinado. Entiendo tu razonamiento, aunque no lo comparto, pero de nuevo hay que aclarar que el precio es dividendo, ambos son inseparables, que por algo los gráficos los descuentan.
> 
> El que no tiene ponderado el impacto de los dividendos es el IBEX, pero eso compensa el hecho de que las empresas entran y salen de él arbitrariamente, manteniéndose en el índice solo a las más alcistas y con mejores perspectivas (¿dónde quedan ya las inmobiliarias? )
> 
> Es decir, aguantar acciones con vistas a que la cosa mejore, ok, atribuir al dividendo propiedades mágicas, eso ya no tanto.



Toda la razón. Pero un par de matizaciones: si yo supiera SEGURO que BME va a seguir bajando, venderia como alma que lleva el diablo. Pero eso no es ciencia exacta, y como no lo se me siento comodo esperando que se revaloricen, cosa que hara.... algun dia.

Con respecto a dividendos, obviamente es un poco "trilero" pero lo recalco porque la gente se olvida de ellos. Es francamente raro, especialmente en "la calle", que alguien cuando dice "compré Repsol a 22 hace 3 años y ahora miralas, a 18..." acabe con la frase "... aunque he cobrado 3,5 de dividendos". Por eso lo recalco, porque el precio a dos años vista con caidas de un 12% adicional estando en BME o TEF quiza equivalga a una revalorizacion de un 2-3% anual en tu patrimonio. 

El dividendo sin el precio no tiene ningun sentido. Pero tampoco al reves.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pero si siguen lloviendo piedras en las cotizaciones, antes o después BME se dejará un 5% adicional. Es muy nerviosa (poca flotación, escasa liquidez o lo que quiera). Con un poco de suerte, y una orden kamikaze, ¿quién sabe?
> 
> Otra cosa es que a según que niveles empiece a ser un regalo, literalmente, por el nivel de dividendos que dan, que seguiría siendo impresionante incluso aunque descontaran un 25%.
> 
> Y otra cosa más es que seguramente alguien pensó lo mismo que yo hace seis años. Y entonces cotizaba a 40 euros. Ese alguien notará un retrogusto cerámico desde entonces ::::



No, básicamente a 40€ se llevará la mitad y algo menos de dividendo porcentual por acción. Que seguirá siendo interesante vista como "deposito" pero no como "ejpeculación", en cambio si se divide a la mitad el precio de la acción actualmente y no hacen cosas raras, aún bajando el dividendo, lo habitual sería que superases el ipc ampliamente (ipc´s tipo 3-4%) que ya esta bastante bien.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pero un par de matizaciones: si yo supiera SEGURO que BME va a seguir bajando, venderia como alma que lleva el diablo. Pero eso no es ciencia exacta, y como no lo se me siento comodo esperando que se revaloricen, cosa que hara.... algun dia.
> 
> Con respecto a dividendos, obviamente es un poco "trilero" pero lo recalco porque la gente se olvida de ellos. Es francamente raro, especialmente en "la calle", que alguien cuando dice "compré Repsol a 22 hace 3 años y ahora miralas, a 18..." acabe con la frase "... aunque he cobrado 3,5 de dividendos". Por eso lo recalco, porque el precio a dos años vista con caidas de un 12% adicional estando en BME o TEF quiza equivalga a una revalorizacion de un 2-3% anual en tu patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Que bien se ejplica ustec, como se no ta que ha hejtudiao.

Comparto su visión y su meta, pero creo que seguiré esperando tranquilamente a verlas venir... XD


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

En este caso no estoy deacuerdo contigo Claca, si el bueno del señor P lo corrobora o cuelga una de sus graficas se apreciara como ha habido un momento vendedor en panico porque ha llegado un fuerte oleaje de miedo al mercado.

Que se esperan caidas si, y yo creo que algo he dicho por aqui, pero hoy en cosa de 4 minutos ha sido como esos dias que nadie quiere papel, y si le sumas a que los bonos estan en minimos incluso con intereses negativos, entre leoncios se levantan las sospechas de que algo se cuece y ellos saben muy bien que el tonto en este juego es el que se queda el papel ultimo.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2012)

Ay, como mañana diga el barbas que hay QE3


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

La de pasta que se están dejando en sujetar la cotización de Bankia.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Broma cuando toca broma, y serio cuando toca serio: cachondeos con el AT aparte, debo decir que tengo en alta estima el trabajo del Sr. Clackerty y sus gráficas. 

Dicho esto, estoy con el Sr. Chinazo. Si bien en este trabajo nunca se puede afirmar nada categóricamente, llevo el suficiente tiempo trabajando con mi sistema como para estar suficientemente seguro de lo que la AI ha detectado hoy, perfectamente encubierto bajo la apariencia de una sesión bajista moderada. 

La visita era a los 678x, de eso me caben pocas dudas. Pero el fundamental - información fundada o no, eso es irrelevante - se ha cargado todo el setup.

A mayor abundamiento: durante el despliegue de la configuración de distribución mañanera, se han manejado netos de -1000 contratos como máximo. Ahí estaba el target. 

Pues bien, cuando ha saltado la liebre, los netos se han puesto en -4000. Recordemos que cuando hablo de netos son exactamente eso, netos: si estaban en -4000, no quiero ni imaginarme las ventas brutas (puedo mirarlas en los logs, pero eso no es lo importante ahora).

Para mí resulta evidente que algunos leoninos medianos han estado trabajando afanosamente toda la mañana para ganarse unas pesetillas en el reversal de por la tarde, ha venido la Gran Mierda, y les han volado todo el trabajo por los aires, ya que sus -1000 Daxies palidecen con el auténtico selloff que se ha vivido después en apenas media hora.

En mi opinión, los gráficos de la Iglesia están _well-suited_ para escenarios medio-largo, no lo niego; pero lo de hoy ha sido un escenario estrictamente intra, algorítmico, y a punto ha estado de salirles bien si no les hubieran jodido la jugada otras fuerzas mayores que ellos (amos qué lástima, criaturitas :: )



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En este caso no estoy deacuerdo contigo Claca, si el bueno del señor P lo corrobora o cuelga una de sus graficas se apreciara como ha habido un momento vendedor en panico porque ha llegado un fuerte oleaje de miedo al mercado.
> 
> Que se esperan caidas si, y yo creo que algo he dicho por aqui, pero hoy en cosa de 4 minutos ha sido como esos dias que nadie quiere papel, y si le sumas a que los bonos estan en minimos incluso con intereses negativos, entre leoncios se levantan las sospechas de que algo se cuece y ellos saben muy bien que el tonto en este juego es el que se queda el papel ultimo.


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Más vale que sea lento y liquido, porque un meneo de 10 dolares en un gap de minutos y le dejan mandrileado XD




Pues no sé qué decirle... por lo que yo estoy viendo, no me parece un mal contrato para gacelos aprendices. Un error gordo, digamos de 20 céntimos, te cuesta únicamente -$200. Ese importe no matará a nadie, pero será suficiente para que la gente se lo piense antes de entrar a lo loco Aurora, que es la primera causa de mortalidad gacelera en los primeros seis meses.

No sé, yo lo veo bastante menos difícil que los futuros sobre índices.... y en particular comparado con el DAX ni le cuento.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

El mercado sólo tiene una dirección: pa abajo.

Está bastante claro y estamos en la última onda bajista (la más mortífera y dañina).

La volatilidad es y será endiablada. Asistiremos a numerosos rebotes e idas y venidas, faltaría más. Pero la tendencia es la que es.

Que las ramas no nos impidan ver el bosque y *no se priven de la oportunidad de tener liquidez para cuando llegue la mejor oportunidad en varias décadas de inversión*.

Llegar a ese momento ileso y con las alforjas intactas será el primer paso del éxito. El segundo paso será tener huevos y entrar en unas acciones que darán miedo con los mass-mierda en plan apocalíptico.

Mientras tanto wait & see (o scalping para los valientes).

Suerte


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En este caso no estoy deacuerdo contigo Claca, si el bueno del señor P lo corrobora o cuelga una de sus graficas se apreciara como ha habido un momento vendedor en panico porque ha llegado un fuerte oleaje de miedo al mercado.
> 
> Que se esperan caidas si, y yo creo que algo he dicho por aqui, pero hoy en cosa de 4 minutos ha sido como esos dias que nadie quiere papel, y si le sumas a que los bonos estan en minimos incluso con intereses negativos, entre leoncios se levantan las sospechas de que algo se cuece y ellos saben muy bien que el tonto en este juego es el que se queda el papel ultimo.



Lo entiendo, pero yo no hablo de un momento de pánico, sino de un proceso largo y deliberado de distribución que como consecuencia final tiene un periodo de caídas más o menos fuertes para recomprar papel. Ahí una noticia o un rumor tienen muy poco efecto, y es precisamente a lo que me refiero.

Sobre los bonos, soy de la opinión que darán un susto muy importante algún día, también lo he comentado, pero es que tampoco llevan en máximos dos días, sino meses, no es algo fugaz fruto del pánico del momento, hay algo más.

Es decir, me creo que puntualmente se produzcan situaciones de sentimiento extremo en el mercado, pero no creo que influyan lo más mínimo sobre el rumbo que ya estaba definido (hasta cuando ocurrió el desastre de Fukushima, el NIKKEI siguió en el canal de medio plazo).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lo entiendo, pero yo no hablo de un momento de pánico, sino de un proceso largo y deliberado de distribución que como consecuencia final tiene un periodo de caídas más o menos fuertes para recomprar papel. Ahí una noticia o un rumor tienen muy poco efecto, y es precisamente a lo que me refiero.
> 
> Sobre los bonos, soy de la opinión que darán un susto muy importante algún día, también lo he comentado, pero es que tampoco llevan en máximos dos días, sino meses, no es algo fugaz fruto del pánico del momento, hay algo más.
> 
> Es decir, me creo que puntualmente se produzcan situaciones de sentimiento extremo en el mercado, pero no creo que influyan lo más mínimo sobre el rumbo que ya estaba definido (hasta cuando ocurrió el desastre de Fukushima, el NIKKEI siguió en el canal de medio plazo).



Pero que bien habla este jóven, si tuviera hija casadera lo desposaba con el sin dudarlo!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Bueno ahora a lo serio, y no me refiero al mercado del crudo del nyse que se ha sacado de la manga el sr.P, quiero hablar de lingotazos, que hoy mas que nunca, bueno realmente eso es una excusa, lingotazo tie que haber dia si y dia tambien. Bien que me pierdo, hoy les traigo esta recomendacion, que es algo diferente, y lo mas parecido al color rojo que tengo, ya me dicen algo si la han probado:


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Broma cuando toca broma, y serio cuando toca serio: cachondeos con el AT aparte, debo decir que tengo en alta estima el trabajo del Sr. Clackerty y sus gráficas.
> 
> Dicho esto, estoy con el Sr. Chinazo. Si bien en este trabajo nunca se puede afirmar nada categóricamente, llevo el suficiente tiempo trabajando con mi sistema como para estar suficientemente seguro de lo que la AI ha detectado hoy, perfectamente encubierto bajo la apariencia de una sesión bajista moderada.
> 
> ...



Es que no puedo hacer otra cosa que darte la razón, además lo he comentado siempre, que el intradía es principalmente terreno de las máquinas y hay que tener algo especial para desenvolverse ahí con AT puro (y los hay, pero pienso que son la excepción), pero no creo que lo que suceda en temporalidades tan cortas tenga impacto alguno de cara al medio plazo. 

Puede que me equivoque y que noticias así logren revertir tendencias de meses, pero me cuesta de creer, no así, en cambio, que datos puntuales puedan desbaratar los planes de los terminators del intra (al fin y al cabo un 3% en un marco de meses no es nada, pero en un día es muuuucho recorrido).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

azafrán? mmmmm 

¿y en que estante del mercadona dice que está eso?


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues no sé qué decirle... por lo que yo estoy viendo, no me parece un mal contrato para gacelos aprendices. Un error gordo, digamos de 20 céntimos, te cuesta únicamente -$200. Ese importe no matará a nadie, pero será suficiente para que la gente se lo piense antes de entrar a lo loco Aurora, que es la primera causa de mortalidad gacelera en los primeros seis meses.
> 
> No sé, yo lo veo bastante menos difícil que los futuros sobre índices.... y en particular comparado con el DAX ni le cuento.



Yo cada vez que entro en el Dax es para palmar, no se como me las apaño.

En el Ibex estoy en proceso de acomodarme y eso no es bueno. Pero todas las noches hago lo mismo, me preparo la sesión del día siguiente (por si acaso varía).

(La preparación es leer el hilo concienzudamente y valorar las diferentes maneras de ver la vida :XX: )


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero que bien habla este jóven, si tuviera hija casadera lo desposaba con el sin dudarlo!



Si supieras el tatuaje que me estoy haciendo no pensarías lo mismo:







::


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Lo entiendo, pero yo no hablo de un momento de pánico, sino de un proceso largo y deliberado de distribución que como consecuencia final tiene un periodo de caídas más o menos fuertes para recomprar papel. Ahí una noticia o un rumor tienen muy poco efecto, y es precisamente a lo que me refiero.
> 
> Sobre los bonos, soy de la opinión que darán un susto muy importante algún día, también lo he comentado, pero es que tampoco llevan en máximos dos días, sino meses, no es algo fugaz fruto del pánico del momento, hay algo más.
> 
> Es decir, me creo que puntualmente se produzcan situaciones de sentimiento extremo en el mercado, pero no creo que influyan lo más mínimo sobre el rumbo que ya estaba definido (hasta cuando ocurrió el desastre de Fukushima, el NIKKEI siguió en el canal de medio plazo).



Claca, yo creo que depende de la importancia de la noticia y de lo esperado o inesperado de la misma. Y en eso pienso igual que pollastre y chinito. Hoy era un día para suelo intradiario a 6750 en el DAX o por ahí y la noticia de una posible quiebra de un banco italiano, a poco que haya venido de una fuente solvente ha desatado pánico vendedor y ha terminado guaneando con ******** más de lo que estaba "programado".

Otra cosa es que la caída se haga hasta un determinado nivel o soporte que un gráfico de AT a semanas o meses, te puede perrmitir "intuir" y en eso creo que hasta pollastre en su mensaje hasta te da cierta "razón", pero a nivel intradía hoy lo que ha mandado han sido los "fundamentales", en mi opinión.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Claca, yo creo que depende de la importancia de la noticia y de lo esperado o inesperado de la misma. Y en eso pienso igual que pollastre y chinito. Hoy era un día para suelo intradiario a 6750 en el DAX o por ahí y la noticia de una posible quiebra de un banco italiano, a poco que haya venido de una fuente solvente ha desatado pánico vendedor y ha terminado guaneando con ******** más de lo que estaba "programado".
> 
> Otra cosa es que la caída se haga hasta un determinado nivel o soporte que un gráfico de AT a semanas o meses, te puede perrmitir "intuir" y en eso creo que hasta pollastre en tu mensaje hasta te da cierta "razón", pero a nivel intradía hoy lo que ha mandado han sido los "fundamentales", en mi opinión.



Pues me habré expresado muy mal, pero eso es justamente lo que intentaba decir ;-)


----------



## pollastre (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo cada vez que entro en el Dax es para palmar, no se como me las apaño.
> 
> [....]
> 
> (La preparación es leer el hilo concienzudamente y valorar las diferentes maneras de ver la vida :XX: )



Este hilo es impagable :XX:


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.

¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?


----------



## pyn (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Necesitas el dinero ya? Pues no veo el problema. Igual vendes y se gira de inmediato. Estoy convencido que muchas de las acciones del Ibex van a dar dinero en menos de 3-4 años si sumas precio+dividendo. ¿Que han caido un 10%? Seguro. Y quiza mas que caeran. Pero no creo que el que compre vivienda en 2016 sufra mucho si hasta 2017 baja un 10% extra y ahi hace suelo. Y menos si mientras vive en ella o la alquila (dividendos).
> 
> Yo tengo comprados 40.000 euros de BME, Repsol y Gas comprados en mas o menos los 8.300 del Ibex. Y pienso ir metiendo 5.000 mas al año si siguen bajando, hasta que el Ibex este a 1.320 puntos si hace falta. Ya le digo yo que dinero no perdere de aqui a unos años vista.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Jejeje eso me suena a "si no lo vendo pues lo alquilo hasta que vuelva a subir". 
Yo prefiero mantenerme en liquidez , como dice Bertok, vamos a ver una hostia descomunal y si se quiere hacer "big money" o vivir "de las rentas" para el resto de nuestras vidas, habrá tiempo.

Estos días el hilo esta bonico, que raro que no haya aparecido ningún
bombillo.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?



Es obligatorio el llevar escoba cuando llueve,eso lo sabe cualquier buen motero
Ademas en dicho caso es debido a que paso la barredora regando la calle y luego calleron las hojas
¿sabes el tipo de hojas?
Es un detalle importante que tiene que venir en el examen


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?



:XX::XX::XX:

esa pregunta es trampa pa suspender a la gente, marditahsea el ijoputa que la hizo. 

Ahora en serio, no se preocupeesf entre tordos sacaremos la respuista.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?



¿Asegurarse de que no es la hierba de algún clan gitano para no llevarse un navajazo?


----------



## pyn (10 Abr 2012)

Con todos mis respetos, cómo ha caído el nivel ¿no? de hablar de yates cuando las ARIAd'S a hablar de ¿motos? y encima sin que le lleven a uno!!!!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.



Si el pavimento está mojado, Dani Pedrosa te diría que bajaras la velocidad hasta que te adelantaran los niños en triciclo.


----------



## EN-DIGNADA (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?




Yo me bajaría de la moto y me resguardaría en un lugar seco hasta que el viento se lleve las hojas muertas y seque el suelo.


----------



## INTRUDER (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?



Yo tengo carnet de moto desde hace 25 años (de las grandes) y te aseguro
que tienes que responder: *utilizar otra via alternativa* :


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

pyn dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, cómo ha caído el nivel ¿no? de hablar de yates cuando las ARIAd'S a hablar de ¿motos? y encima sin que le lleven a uno!!!!



A mi al entrar, en la hoja de inscripción, me dijeron que no podía hablar de barcos de recreo.

El castigo era perder las plusvis (en mi caso no me preocupa... como no aumenten las minusvalías...).

Por ende y ante mi aburrimiento en cuatro ruedas fuera del circuito, me lanzo al ruedo de las dos ruedas para vías urbanas e interurbanas (en circuito de momento no probaré, por si me gusta)


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Abr 2012)

Gráfico histórico y casi histérico del ibex..
El ibex ha activado hoy (bueno, telefónica lo hizo el pasado jueves) un tercer impulso bajista en el ibex que lo podría enviar hasta los 5700 ptos. Estaba largo y me saltó el stop, mala suerte pero era un nivel para intentarlo. Con saltos, pero poco a poco iremos cayendo hasta la zona de 6700 ptos como primera gran parada. Ojo, porque aquí hay un soporte histórico y en caso de perforarlo y seguir adelante con el 3º impulso nos iríamos a los 5700, activando un 2º impulso de muy largo plazo que nos podría enviar a 3000..bueno, eso sería la coña marinera y sería un escenario de quita de deuda entiendo, así que no lo planteo como hipótesis (aunque coincide ese 2º impulso de largo plazo con la estructura de dilatación de las otras 3 de medio plazo)y Ojo tanbién digo!, eso no quiere decir que podamos visitar los 7750-8070-8350 ptos tranquilamente, pero el objetivo bajista próxima debería ser en principio los 6700 (previo algún ajuste en los 7300-7200 según se dibuje).
Nada, lo de siempre, a ver qué ocurre


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Si supieras el tatuaje que me estoy haciendo no pensarías lo mismo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mejor, mejor. Asi tengo nietos con dote.... ::


Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?



:ouch::ouch:


chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> esa pregunta es trampa pa suspender a la gente, marditahsea el ijoputa que la hizo.
> 
> Ahora en serio, no se preocupeesf entre _*tordos *_sacaremos la respuista.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ay, como mañana diga el barbas que hay QE3



Me parece altamente improbable. El SP está en 1360 y los índices macro están bien tuneados. Es harto difícil que mañana anuncie una QE3.

Es una bala que tiene en la recamara para gastar cuando sea necesario para ellos. Y mañana (aún) no parece necesario.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Hay que estar tranquilos porque el guanazo bestial aún no ha llegado. Estamos en los primeros compases de lo que pudiera (formato condicional) ser una temporada bajista. El SP estaba en máximos hace unos días y desde luego que aún no ha formado un techo lo suficientemente sostenible en el tiempo como para corresponderse con el propio de una etapa bajista.

Recuerden los momentos en los que el SP bajaba un 3% diario. Aún no se ha llegado ni de lejos a ese escenario. De momento, estamos en sesiones normales si se va con stop loss.

Hay muchos soporte cerca en los índices y valores de alta ponderación (SAN pe). Vamos a ver cómo se comportan.


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

En el SP... se masca la tragedia....

yoconlasplusviscalentitas... voy largoooo... poquito, ceñido y listo para darme la vuelta, pero largo. A ver cuanto hace que yo hacía algo asín ¿eh? ¿eh? =^_^=


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

Oigan, que Dacia nos pone a huevo comprarnos el 4x4 y el... ya-te digo... lo que te regala...



Spoiler








14.450





Spoiler



Alguien sabe si hace falta un permiso especial para circular por la ría de Bilbao ?


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Me mosquea mucho que el Au y Ag aguanten en plan campeón.

Es muy raro y esto no es guanazo ni ná. Lo digo muy en serio.

En la masacre final, las commodities acompañarán a los índices.

Muy raro.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gráfico histórico y casi histérico del ibex..



No se si hay cohones a establecer algun tipo de parangon proyectable con el nikkei, desde luego la estructura en rojo es identica, la verde muy a grandes rasgos tambien, simplemente que estan como intercambiadas


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2012)

Ya me saltaron el SL...


----------



## atlanterra (10 Abr 2012)

Las solares se están disparando (para arriba).

Mañana creo que las bolsas van a girar al verde.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me mosquea mucho que el Au y Ag aguanten en plan campeón.
> 
> Es muy raro y esto no es guanazo ni ná. Lo digo muy en serio.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que no tiene porque darse esa relación que citas. 

Es cierto que últimamente la cotización del oro y la plata ha seguido al mercado, pero también es cierto que otras veces es al revés. Por ejemplo, en el último guanazo entre el 1 de julio y el 15 de agosto del 2011, el ibex se dejó 2500 puntos y el oro subió 400 dolares.

Quizá la razón sea mucho más simple de lo que pudiera pensarse y todo sea porque el dinero que huye con miedo de un lado, acude hacia el otro, hacia los llamados activos "refugio".

Con esto no digo que no pueda ser como dices, pero por lo visto en precedentes, no me parece una condición "sine-quanon" que tenga que darse.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo creo que no tiene porque darse esa relación que citas.
> 
> Es cierto que últimamente la cotización del oro y la plata ha seguido al mercado, pero también es cierto que otras veces es al revés. Por ejemplo, en el último guanazo entre el 1 de julio y el 15 de agosto del 2011, el ibex se dejó 2500 puntos y el oro subió 400 dolares.
> 
> ...



Los pánicos potentes son un sell off en índices y commodities. Ese es un buen indicador de guanazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

Aunque por lo vertical de la caida creo que habrá más guano, miren donde ha parado 
*[OHL]*


----------



## Seren (10 Abr 2012)

Lo que os decía, según The New York Times, Wall Steet cae por miedo a un colapso en España.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/11/business/daily-stock-market-activity.html?_r=1&hp

Pero es que este tipo de noticias donde aparece "Spain" como culpable es el pan nuestro de cada dia, y no una si no varias en portada:

Esta también de hoy:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/11/business/global/spain-bond-yields-rise-reviving-fears-of-a-renewed-euro-crisis.html?ref=economy

En la portada del The guardian:

Eurozone crisis reignites as Spanish bond yields hit four-month high | Business | The Guardian

Más:
Debt crisis: live - Telegraph


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Ya me saltaron el SL...



He oído que ha reservado ustec la VIP zone en una discoteca madrileña para celebrar sus plusvalías. Tengo aquí los horarios del AVE, podría confirmar la fecha? Gracias.


----------



## atlanterra (10 Abr 2012)

Dentro de First Solar.

A ver a donde nos lleva este rebote.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

No se si os hago un favor, si os distorsiono vuestras cabalas, si os digo obviedades, lo que no quiero es molestar, pero ya os digo que este tio ha sido mesias y profeta del guano mientras otros analistos de los que veo _blablablablablabla pudiera ser que blablaballabla a lo mejor blablablablabla ...quizas_ y tal y tal


Este es uno de los pocos analistas que habla claro y con certeza, la verdad. Se podra equivocar el hombre como todos, pero no vende motos y de momento a acertado guanazo tras guanazo desde que le sigo.

Este video es del 8 del mes pasado y decia que de perder el soporte de los 8100 nos ibamos a 7500 tranquilamente

[YOUTUBE]HUZBfz1Xj1A[/YOUTUBE]

En este del cuatro de este mes, dice que de romper el soporte anteriormente dicho, a por 6700 del bellon. 

En fin, repito, que no quiero desbaratar a nadie y menos con analistos, pero este me parece que es de los pocos a tener en consideracion

¿Sirve de algo el análisis técnico?: Roberto Moro. Consultorio capital 1ª parte


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Esta última vela parece que trata de enviarnos al anterior lateral, personalmente pienso que ese *1375.5* (coincide con una alcista a medio) puede tratarse un punto determinante a la hora de deshacer posiciones, por lo que una táctica de ponerse corto perdiendo ese nivel con *un objetivo >20 no sería descabellada.
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ZUZ MUELAS lo he visto venir y no he hecho nada ::


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

Lo que nos vamos a reir cuando Alcoa anuncie pérdidas en el after hours


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 Abr 2012)

El 25 de febrero de 2009, tocamos los 7385 y el dia siguiente, se vieron los 7862. Días después, el 9 de marzo, se tocaban los 6702.

En estos escenarios, se puede mandrilear en ambos sentidos... 

Suerte a tod@s!


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> No se si os hago un favor, si os distorsiono vuestras cabalas, si os digo obviedades, lo que no quiero es molestar, pero ya os digo que este tio ha sido mesias y profeta del guano mientras otros analistos de los que veo _blablablablablabla pudiera ser que blablaballabla a lo mejor blablablablabla ...quizas_ y tal y tal
> 
> 
> Este es uno de los pocos analistas que habla claro y con certeza, la verdad. Se podra equivocar el hombre como todos, pero no vende motos y de momento a acertado guanazo tras guanazo desde que le sigo.
> ...




El 8 de marzo rondamos los 8149 y pegó una subida de 500 puntos. Al no dar un horizonte temporal invalida un poco su proyección de cotizaciones.

Si lee el histórico en el foro desde mediados de febrero se veía una caída a la zona de los 8074, rebote a zona de 8600 y luego a los 7800. Vamos se clavó la tendencia con la aportación de todos los foreros.

Yo no se si a todos les pasa lo mismo, cuando escucho a cualquiera de estos no me queda nada claro lo que quieren decir, mucha subjetividad en sus aportaciones que son susceptibles de interpretación. Es su trabajo, vender motos.

En este foro he encontrado afirmaciones de movimientos de bolsa, con un alto porcentaje de acierto, que NINGÚN analisto ha sido capaz ni de acercarse. Y no solo eso, sostenidas en el tiempo, porque este cuando falla, acierta el Bolinches o el Cava y apelan al Siyalodeciayo.

Si tienen necesidad de dar cursos y escribir manuales de bolsa es que con su operativa no les llega.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2012)

sr. Fran, el mov ese lo clavó usted. En mi memoria resuena .._80xx rebote hasta los 8400, si sube más,luego vendrá *guano más profundo*_. :Aplauso:

Y algunos que se lo agradecemos... 

Mierda que me bajé en 7883 y no reenganché donde el sr. Bertok comentó (8080).

Paciente me hallo!


edit: ¿cuando salen las galletas del horno?


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sr. Fran, el mov ese lo clavó usted. En mi memoria resuena .._80xx rebote hasta los 8400, si sube más,luego vendrá *guano más profundo*_. :Aplauso:
> 
> Y algunos que se lo agradecemos...
> 
> ...



Recuerdo a algún forero más viendo ese suelo a corto, creo que fue Bertok también y alguno mas que veía un atrapagacelas por esa zona antes de la debacle.

Ahora bien, si es verdad que en los 7600-7500 alguno esperábamos un rebote de unos 500-700 que no se está dando. 

Lo que si tengo medio claro es que ajustarán ese rebote que cantan los indicadores a las declaraciones de alguien. El camino está escrito de antemano y es algo que hemos aprendido en este foro en los últimos años.


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> edit: ¿cuando salen las galletas del horno?



Mínimo 11 sesiones de trimestre....


----------



## pipoapipo (10 Abr 2012)

bertok, la señal sera apple  el dia q empiece su caida se abriran los cielos y sonaran las trompetas celestiales


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Recuerdo a algún forero más viendo ese suelo a corto, creo que fue Bertok también y alguno mas que veía un atrapagacelas por esa zona antes de la debacle.
> 
> Ahora bien, si es verdad que en los 7600-7500 alguno esperábamos un rebote de unos 500-700 que no se está dando.
> 
> Lo que si tengo medio claro es que ajustarán ese rebote que cantan los indicadores a las declaraciones de alguien. El camino está escrito de antemano y es algo que hemos aprendido en este foro en los últimos años.



FranR, he visto el suelo y vislumbro el sótano ::

No nos damos cuenta pero estamos inmersos en un movimiento de una relevancia histórica.

Paciencia y buena letra.


----------



## patilltoes (10 Abr 2012)

Joder, me pierdo los dias mas divertidos. ¿Ha venido Tonuel a certificar a OHL (que coño pasa para dejarse un 7%) y cia.?


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bertok, la señal sera apple  el dia q empiece su caida se abriran los cielos y sonaran las trompetas celestiales



Compañero, la señal ya sonó. El catacrock será con el SP perdiendo los 1340 pero creo que le va a costar unas semanas en hacerlo.

Cuidado con los rebotes.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> El 8 de marzo rondamos los 8149 y pegó una subida de 500 puntos. Al no dar un horizonte temporal invalida un poco su proyección de cotizaciones.
> 
> Si lee el histórico en el foro desde mediados de febrero se veía una caída a la zona de los 8074, rebote a zona de 8600 y luego a los 7800. Vamos se clavó la tendencia con la aportación de todos los foreros.
> 
> ...



jajajaja

Es un analisto y se que dan repelus, lo se de sobra, pero solo eso, me parece interesante que mojandose en mayor o menor medida, e independientemente de que los foreros de aqui ya lo anticiparan tambien, es un señor que habla claramente de un guano, y oiga, el anterior lo dijo y se cumplio. 

Sencilla y simplemente, un video, una opinion sincera de guano, aunque sea de un analisto. Ya le digo, ese en concreto me parece un tio bastante, no dire fiable, pero si honesto; lo facil es siquiera no pronunciarse o marear la perdiz, que es lo que hacen todos cuando se les pregunta.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

Breaking News: Alcoa profit rebound over prior quarter, Q1 revenue at $6 billion

Llegan las buenas noticias... esto se pone peor

EPS at $0.09

News Headlines


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> bertok, la señal sera apple  el dia q empiece su caida se abriran los cielos y sonaran las trompetas celestiales





bertok dijo:


> Compañero, la señal ya sonó. El catacrock será con el SP perdiendo los 1340 pero creo que le va a costar unas semanas en hacerlo.
> 
> Cuidado con los rebotes.



Oh oh oh! dejenme que me regocije ...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/6123822-post1808.html

*YALODECIAYO * ayer mismo

Estaba cantado de hace tiempo pero cuando mire la grafica de ayer me dije, adios, de hoy no pasa

Pierde 20 pavos por accion, solo una vez ha tenido esa horquilla de perdida en los ultimos meses, y lo hizo en tres sesiones. Hoy lo hace en una ...


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Breaking News: Alcoa profit rebound over prior quarter, Q1 revenue at $6 billion
> 
> Llegan las buenas noticias... esto se pone peor
> 
> ...



El aluminio va pa arriba

En el after disparado


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> FranR, he visto el suelo y vislumbro el sótano ::
> 
> No nos damos cuenta pero estamos inmersos en un movimiento de una relevancia histórica.
> 
> Paciencia y buena letra.



Bertok, me remito a lo dicho ayer: 
"Mi percepción hasta ahora es que todo hijo de vecino dice que en el 2013 remontaremos y tal... Si yo fuese una mano fuerte, caídita por debajo de soporte pronto si es posible, susto hasta los 6700 por el verano y despúes amago de mundo feliz para el gran suelo del 2013 con todos de la mano (SP, Dow,Estxx, Cac, Dax incluso etc)."

Pues sigo pensando en eso, no sé, creo que algunos índices como el dax, estxx y los americanos mañana deberían decir "hasta aquí hemos llegado" y tirar del carro hasta los cielos, y luego ya ocurrirá lo inevitable: es decir, que al final, alguién tiene que pagar (subastas ingentes del BCE para dar aire a los bankia, sabadellos, populares y resto de banca tocada europea etc, Tesoro Americano convertido en imprenta estos 2 últimos años, y quitas que parece que nadie paga por ahora..)


----------



## diosmercado (10 Abr 2012)

Ya han metido la directa los americanos en los futuros. Me da que mañana vamos a tener mas accion y mucho mandrileo. Que recuerdos de 2009.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ya han metido la directa los americanos en los futuros. Me da que mañana vamos a tener mas accion y mucho mandrileo. Que recuerdos de 2009.



No te pongas nervioso por cinco puntillos de mierda que recupera.

El daño en el Chulibex ya está hecho y en el SP ya ha dejado una cicatriz.


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Breaking News: Alcoa profit rebound over prior quarter, Q1 revenue at $6 billion
> 
> Llegan las buenas noticias... esto se pone peor
> 
> ...



Es que son la pera. Primero, tras levantar el veto de cortos, despeñan un poco los índices, las gacelas se asustan y se ponen cortas. Las mandrilan. Una vez la gacelada noqueada, siguen subiendo poco a poco, girándose a cortos sin que se note, para recientemente tumbar el mercado, así pillando a la mayoría en los mundos de yupi sin recordar lo que es una posición bajista. Ahora buenas noticias, justo cuando empezaba el pánico, un poco de tranquilidad y....


----------



## diosmercado (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No te pongas nervioso por cinco puntillos de mierda que recupera.
> 
> El daño en el Chulibex ya está hecho y en el SP ya ha dejado una cicatriz.



Es brutal la degradacion que hemos vivido en las ultimas tres semanas. Me estoy empezando a jiñar de verdad porque esto va mucho mas alla de guano bolsistico etc. Se esta enmierdando la situacion a nivel de calle y comienza a ser preocupante.

En fin, a la espera estamos.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2012)

Alcoa publica Ingresos 1T $6.010 millones; Previsión $5.770 millones 
publica BPA 1T $0,10; Previsión -$0,03 


que me lol


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Es brutal la degradacion que hemos vivido en las ultimas tres semanas. Me estoy empezando a jiñar de verdad porque esto va mucho mas alla de guano bolsistico etc. *Se esta enmierdando la situacion a nivel de calle y comienza a ser preocupante*.
> 
> En fin, a la espera estamos.



Es la solución. Los politicastros nos van a seguir mangando hasta que la cuerda se rompa, seguro.

La historia está repleta de ejemplos.


----------



## JoTaladro (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El mercado sólo tiene una dirección: pa abajo.
> 
> Está bastante claro y estamos en la última onda bajista (la más mortífera y dañina).
> 
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Habrá que estar preparado. Das miedo!!


----------



## Claca (10 Abr 2012)

VIX:







Parece una obra artística, pero no lo es. Se juega mucho en los niveles comprendidos entre los 20 y los 22.

Edito: He limpiado la imagen, mostrando sólo lo relevante.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

JoTaladro dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Habrá que estar preparado. Das miedo!!



Lo que va a dar miedo es entrar en bolsa a medio plazo estando intervenidos hasta la médula y con constantes rumores de corralito y demás desgracias.


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Les veo a todos muy guaneros y aún no se ha roto nada realmente importante. El DAX tiene el soporte en 6600 y está en 6580 (hay que darle algo de filtro).
El SP ha perdido los 1372 y ha tocado los 1358. El siguiente nivel es 1342 y parece muy improbable que lo rompa así como así sin previamente tener un rebote .... que puede subir una buena tajada de puntos para formar un techo en condiciones.

Qué rápido se han olvidado las correcciones del SP del 10% en poco tiempo. Esto de ahora no es nada.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Les veo a todos muy guaneros y aún no se ha roto nada realmente importante. El DAX tiene el soporte en 6600 y está en 6580 (hay que darle algo de filtro).
> El SP ha perdido los 1372 y ha tocado los 1358. El siguiente nivel es 1342 y parece muy improbable que lo rompa así como así sin previamente tener un rebote .... que puede subir una buena tajada de puntos para formar un techo en condiciones.
> 
> Qué rápido se han olvidado las correcciones del SP del 10% en poco tiempo. Esto de ahora no es nada.



Si tras rebotar en los 1340 (veo imposible que los pierda a la primera) no consigue superar los 1360-1370, huye todo lo lejos que puedas y déjate de las solares, las carboneras, las prisas y su puta madre.

Lo sabes pero es bueno recordarlo.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Toda la razón. Pero un par de matizaciones: si yo supiera SEGURO que BME va a seguir bajando, venderia como alma que lleva el diablo. Pero eso no es ciencia exacta, y como no lo se me siento comodo esperando que se revaloricen, cosa que hara.... algun dia.
> 
> Con respecto a dividendos, obviamente es un poco "trilero" pero lo recalco porque la gente se olvida de ellos. Es francamente raro, especialmente en "la calle", que alguien cuando dice "compré Repsol a 22 hace 3 años y ahora miralas, a 18..." acabe con la frase "... aunque he cobrado 3,5 de dividendos". Por eso lo recalco, porque el precio a dos años vista con caidas de un 12% adicional estando en BME o TEF quiza equivalga a una revalorizacion de un 2-3% anual en tu patrimonio.
> 
> ...



Nico, menos thanks desde las sombras y mas pistas sobre donde no alcanzan los perdigones en el huerto del Botas!!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si tras rebotar en los 1340 (veo imposible que los pierda a la primera) no consigue superar los 1360-1370, huye todo lo lejos que puedas y déjate de las solares, las carboneras, las prisas y su puta madre.
> 
> Lo sabes pero es bueno recordarlo.



Yo manejo un escenario probable:

Rebote para formar una especie de hombro en el SP que configure un techo de cierto tiempo de consolidación. Después guano hasta donde nos lleve siendo los 1340 lo que define si es algo serio en profundidad o no. Esa cota sería la que confirme el giro al romperse el techo. Si hay guano importante, en algún momento podría activarse de nuevo el sesgo alcista porque lo van a dejar arregladito en las proximidades de las elecciones. Antes de ellas para intentar influir en el voto. Vamos a ver si lanzan una QE adicional. Sería el signo de que los politrótopos estan en la tarea.

Otro escenario más improbable es que quieran que sea un año de "first in class" y ni siquiera se forme un techo. Sería que lo empiecen a subir y rompan los máximos anteriores. A día de hoy está en cuestión porque parece improbable pero esto es bolsa y aquí cabe todo.

Lo importante es que sea cual sea el escenario (pudiera existir otros escenarios no identificados a día de hoy) sepamos identificarlos y después actuar en consecuencia. Cortos o largos, da igual. Lo importante es cazar el movimiento de los índices y sumarse en el sentido de la dirección.

Ojo al SAN que está llegando a un buen soporte tras una caida muy intensa en % y velocidad. Hasta los valores más cuestionados bajan en zig zag y tienen sus rebotes.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (10 Abr 2012)

Vamos a hacer un recapitulacion bigsize de la situacion, tenemos:

-España en la pista central donde hace poco actuaba grecia, que le metia unos meneos a los indices de agarrate y no te menees con un simple rumor. Vease el tamaño de uno y de otro en la zona euro.

-El petroleo por las nubes. El cuervo de mal agüero por antonomasia. Una señal apocaliptica que nunca ha fallado, y esto no es el señor Roberto Moro anunciando guanos, las dos ultimas veces que se ha puesto a estos niveles ha coincidido con dos guanazos considerables, Lehman y el limite de techo de deuda yankee. Asi de alto, asi de equivalente ha sido el guano.

-Wall Street en numeros donde hacia tiempo que no se le veia, con Apple a la cabeza y con pintas de burbujon a punto de reventar. Apple ...

Una correccion importante a estas alturas es lo minimo que podemos esperar. En tres tiempos, en dos, o en plan crash, pero la conjuncion de estos tres factores no hace presagiar nada bueno ... 

Ojo que la puntilla no la de un conflicto en Iran


----------



## atlanterra (10 Abr 2012)

Joder, cada día estoy más enganchado a este hilo!

En mi opinión gacelera, creo que vamos a rebotar hasta los nivelesde 1400 para marear un poco la perdiz.

Creo que esto es sólo un ensayo, no hay más recorrido. La gran caída está aún a unos meses vista, probablemente junio/julio.


----------



## atlanterra (10 Abr 2012)

No os olvideis de Facebook, que está preparando la IPO...a los Americanos les interesa que siga la fiesta un poco mas.


----------



## Adriangtir (10 Abr 2012)

En plan crash sería alucinante.

Y yo soy partidario de que las cosas malas se pasan "mejor" rápido (Quitar esparadrapo de las articulaciones, suturar cortes, ...).

Lo que no es beneficioso para nadie (o para muy pocos) es ir deprimiendo los países por completo, una persona con dolor pero con esperanza es fácil de llevar, una persona que no tiene esperanza y ni siente ni padece es impredecible. No digamos ya unos pocos de millones...


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

El feisbuk va a ser el timo del tocomocho. Una petada más para coger los leurillos a las gacelas (y no tan gacelas) despistas


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Nico, menos thanks desde las sombras y mas pistas sobre donde no alcanzan los perdigones en el huerto del Botas!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Y si le sale bien déjese de albergues juveniles y alójese en el Hotel Bristol... Y descubra que el diván vienés no está hecho únicamente para el sicoanálisis


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El feisbuk va a ser el timo del tocomocho. Una petada más para coger los leurillos a las gacelas (y no tan gacelas) despistas



Quizá sea por ignorancia (porque no tengo feisbuk), pero sigo sin entender como esa aplicación/compañía puede generar valor como para que pueda llegar a valer la burrada que dicen que vale. Me recuerda a Terra.

Lo único es la base de datos de inconscientes que dan ahí hasta la talla de calzoncillos, que pueda ser útil para pasárselos a empresas para estudios de mercado. Fuera de eso, no le veo valor ninguno.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

Da grima la pelicula que estan echando en la sexta "el incidente"gente suicidandose y matandose unos a otros al mas puro estilo mad max por una toxina en el aire y justo despues de la sangria que ha sufrido mi cartera, vaya animos.Esto parece una espiral de autodestruccion


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Y si le sale bien déjese de albergues juveniles y alójese en el Hotel Bristol... Y descubra que el diván vienés no está hecho únicamente para el sicoanálisis



Ya tengo hotel. He cogido una junior suite en este:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g190454-d263905-Reviews-Altstadt_Vienna-Vienna.html 

del que he leido opiniones sensacionales. Por el precio de un 5*, pillaba mejor habitacion en este y en practicamente todos los foros y webs sale como uno de los dos o tres mejor valorados de Viena... Ya veremos.

La proxima, al Bristol!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Quizá sea por ignorancia (porque no tengo feisbuk), pero sigo sin entender como esa aplicación/compañía puede generar valor como para que pueda llegar a valer la burrada que dicen que vale. Me recuerda a Terra.
> 
> Lo único es la base de datos de inconscientes que dan ahí hasta la talla de calzoncillos, que pueda ser útil para pasárselos a empresas para estudios de mercado. Fuera de eso, no le veo valor ninguno.



Tampoco tengo feisbuk, me niego a tener una ventana así para no se qué.

Los entendidos :: dicen que los centenares de millones de usuarios del cacharro van a generar ingentes ingresos publicitarios y el dorado explotando un modelo de negocio vendiendo algo que todavía no se sabe qué es.

Me reucerda mucho al burbujón de Telepizza cuando se decía que los motopizzeros iban a revolucionar el mercado actuan como canal de entrega de los productos de los colosos minoristas tipo mierda ECI y demás tienduchas :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Da grima la pelicula que estan echando en la sexta "el incidente"gente suicidandose y matandose unos a otros al mas puro estilo mad max por una toxina en el aire.



Una película realmente mala.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Una película realmente mala.



Y tan mala.No se que es peor si lo mala que es o la grima que dan sus escenas.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

Feisbuk lo vemos todos taaaaaaaan claro que es una burbuja.... que me niego a creer que nos lo pongan tan facil. Ha de haber algo mas. Aunque muchas veces las cosas no son tan complicadas, y efectivamente se trata del bluff que todos anticipamos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

M. Night Shyamalan desde luego ha sido tremendamente regular. Cada pelicula es peor que la anterior, con la salvedad de que a mi El Protegido me gusto mas que El Sexto Sentido. 

Abro paraguas...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Feisbuk lo vemos todos taaaaaaaan claro que es una burbuja.... que me niego a creer que nos lo pongan tan facil. Ha de haber algo mas. Aunque muchas veces las cosas no son tan complicadas, y efectivamente se trata del bluff que todos anticipamos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Es muy fácil, se trata de sacar los cuartos a inversores pardillos que primero pasarán por la etapa de esperar una grandiosa revalorización a corto plazo, después pensarán que a medio plazo se forrarán, después serán inversores a largo plazo pensando que están en una compañía que cambiará las relaciones entre las personas ...... para finalmente vendan aburridos cuando teman que van a ser opados por Frutas Pepe S.L para utilizarlo como herramienta colaborativa entre sus clientes para que compartan sus impresiones sobre la calidad de sus manzanas, peras, ....

Vamos, lo de toda la vida en negocios innovadores que no saben de dónde van a sacar los beneficios.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me reucerda mucho al burbujón de Telepizza cuando se decía que los motopizzeros iban a revolucionar el mercado actuan como canal de entrega de los productos de los colosos minoristas tipo mierda ECI y demás tienduchas :fiufiu:



Ostris, telepizza. Me acuerdo de otro foro de bolsa cuando telepizza era el sacyr de hoy en día, el chicharro de moda. Zeltia y telepizza. Que tiempos .

Yo he visto el fútbol. Que escándalo de jugador es Messi.


----------



## wetpiñata (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya tengo hotel. He cogido una junior suite en este:
> 
> Altstadt Vienna (Vienna, Austria) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 
> ...



Seguramente también tendrá un diván en la suite y varias almohadas gigantes de pluma de ganso. Sea creativo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 Abr 2012)

Ya veo que el gacelerio esta muy revuelto , pareceis nuevos coño , ¿acaso no dijo el capitan zuloman y su infalible TT que el ibex se iba a los 7200 y parriba ? ¿ acaso no dijo que no le daria tiempo a abrir cuenta en R4 ? 

!!! pollastre ponga orden en este corral de gacelas asustadas por el amor de Dios !!! :no:

La aparicion repentina de Fran a los niveles citados traera la paz y el orden a este hilo infestado de gallinas :cook:

Pero no veis que no se ha roto nada?, por Dios el san ni siquiera ha perdido los 5 lereles y ya estais acojonados acumulando latunes


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ostris, telepizza. Me acuerdo de otro foro de bolsa cuando telepizza era el sacyr de hoy en día, el chicharro de moda. Zeltia y telepizza. Que tiempos .
> 
> Yo he visto el fútbol. Que escándalo de jugador es Messi.



En telepizza pasé yo la experiencia más intensa en vida de "inversor".

Su puta madre lo que me hizo sudar.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya tengo hotel. He cogido una junior suite en este:
> 
> Altstadt Vienna (Vienna, Austria) - Hotel Reviews - TripAdvisor
> 
> ...



Alguien que habla de cosas interesantes, tanto offtopic de bolsa en este hilo  ..... Qué hoteles recomiendan para Las Vegas, estoy mirando el Bellagio.


----------



## The Hellion (10 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es muy fácil, se trata de sacar los cuartos a inversores pardillos que primero pasarán por la etapa de esperar una grandiosa revalorización a corto plazo, después pensarán que a medio plazo se forrarán, después serán inversores a largo plazo pensando que están en una compañía que cambiará las relaciones entre las personas ...... para finalmente vendan aburridos cuando teman que van a ser opados por Frutas Pepe S.L para utilizarlo como herramienta colaborativa entre sus clientes para que compartan sus impresiones sobre la calidad de sus manzanas, peras, ....
> 
> Vamos, lo de toda la vida en negocios innovadores que no saben de dónde van a sacar los beneficios.



Pues que inviertan en biotecnología

Hair Loss Solution - Replicel - Investor Page

Esos hacen crecer el pelo. ::::


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Joder, cada día estoy más enganchado a este hilo!
> 
> En mi opinión gacelera, creo que vamos a rebotar hasta los nivelesde 1400 para marear un poco la perdiz.
> 
> Creo que esto es sólo un ensayo, no hay más recorrido. La gran caída está aún a unos meses vista, probablemente junio/julio.



Ojalá lo de la subida a 1400 porque sería señal de que se forma un buen techo potencial.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> M. Night Shyamalan desde luego ha sido tremendamente regular. Cada pelicula es peor que la anterior, con la salvedad de que a mi El Protegido me gusto mas que El Sexto Sentido.
> 
> Abro paraguas...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



En esta se ha lucido.Vaya escenas....ha conseguido lo que no ha podido walking dead, quitarme el hambre.Pero que imaginacion tiene este colgado.La cosa es que se que la peli es mala pero no puedo dejar de verla ...esto es como invertir en el huerto de Botin (sabes que acabaras apaleado y aun asi vuelves)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (10 Abr 2012)

El Dax ha corregido el 38,2% de la subida, de los 5630 a los 6190 ptos lo que entiendo que sería la onda 3. Comenté hace poco que veía unos niveles fibos para la onda 4 (6600 que sería el 38,2% o 6415 que sería el 50% de la onda 3). Hay que ponerse en una situación diferente a la que estamos (aquí son todo maldiciones biblícas etc). Es decir, en un alemán que está en el salón de su casa después de volver de trabajar de una empresa de tamaña medio-alto de fabricación de grúas y que le dice a su mujer que los puertos chinos, rusos, indios etc por ejemplo les han pedido otro pedido de grúas para ya. Mira el periódico, ve el dax y dice..y a éste, qué le pasa?? ahh, los mierdosos de abajo..nada, nosotros a lo nuestro. 
Bueno, el mismo ejemplo se puede hacer con un americano que trabaje en la Ford y vea que la empresa ya le devolvió a las autoridades americanas las ayudas que habían recibido y tal y que el mundo vuelve a ser como antes (que facebook no va a salir a bolsa para caerse sin que algunos se lo lleven limpio, se caerá después, pero antes los piratillas pegarán su pelotazo).
El problema nuestro es que estamos ante un ibex que seria como ese gato viejo y gordo, que se cae por un patio interior rebotando en cada tendal, y cada vez que rebota y vuelve a caer, ve más cerca el suelo y se va haciendo la idea de lo que le va a doler el tortazo final (y a ver como se levanta y con que tratamiento, que puede quedar tocado para rato..)


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Quizá sea por ignorancia (porque no tengo feisbuk), pero sigo sin entender como esa aplicación/compañía puede generar valor como para que pueda llegar a valer la burrada que dicen que vale. Me recuerda a Terra.
> 
> Lo único es la base de datos de inconscientes que dan ahí hasta la talla de calzoncillos, que pueda ser útil para pasárselos a empresas para estudios de mercado. Fuera de eso, no le veo valor ninguno.



El valor está en que tiene 800.000.000 de users. Nadie tiene tantos en el mundo y tener clientes fieles es lo más valioso para quien quiera vender algo.
Otro punto importante es que los costes no escalan a la misma velocidad que el número de users por lo que tienen un margen bruto muy grande. Eso vale mucho.

Sus problemas en mi opinión son:

-Tiene muchos clientes pero aún no saben como sacarles partido económico de forma masiva.
-Intenet es sinónimo de efímero en cuando a la lealtad de los clientes. Cuando algo se ponga de moda, pueden caer a una velocidad sideral.
-Están valorados de forma irreal. Tienen un enterprise value que es la mitad que el de Google .... pero con un décimo de los ingresos comparables.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El valor está en que tiene 800.000.000 de users. Nadie tiene tantos en el mundo y tener clientes fieles es lo más valioso para quien quiera vender algo.
> Otro punto importante es que los costes no escalan a la misma velocidad que el número de users por lo que tienen un margen bruto muy grande. Eso vale mucho.
> 
> Sus problemas en mi opinión son:
> ...



El verdadero problema es que le han puesto el lacito para colocar la burra coja.


----------



## ghkghk (10 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que habla de cosas interesantes, tanto offtopic de bolsa en este hilo  ..... Qué hoteles recomiendan para Las Vegas, estoy mirando el Bellagio.



No he estado en Las Vegas, pero creo que si fuera pasaria 48 horas sin dormir y de vuelta a California...

Por cierto, asi es como se desintoxica de su aficion a la bolsa? Viajando a Las Vegas? Ya que esta, ponga $50 a los Atlanta Falcons campeones de la proxima Superbowl. De nada.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Joder, estoy con el carnet de moto (el de motos grandes, que la 125 ya la domino XD) y alguna pregunta es absurda:
> El estado de la vía, es importante para la seguridad. Si *el pavimento se encuentra mojado* y cubierto por hojas secas, ¿qué precaución especial adoptará?.
> 
> ¿Alguien me explica como se da esa paradoja?



Pueden haber baldeado la calle y luego pasar el de la sopladora echando la mierda a la calzada para cuando venga la barredora. (Sí, lo lógico sería barrer y luego "fregar" pero nadie dijo que las cosas se hicieran siempre de manera lógica... Y sí, en ciudad en otoño, es una situación algo más frecuente de lo que parece ) )



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que habla de cosas interesantes, tanto offtopic de bolsa en este hilo  ..... Qué hoteles recomiendan para Las Vegas, estoy mirando el Bellagio.



El Stratosphere es curioso. No sé si llegar a recomendarlo porque no hace falta alojarse allí para subir a la torre, pero bueno, lo dicho, curioso. (La lanzadera de la torre sí que se la recomiendo  )


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El verdadero problema es que le han puesto el lacito para colocar la burra coja.



Ten en cuenta que los modelos de negocio en red se caracterizan por:

-Escasas barreras de entrada en cuanto a capital en comparación con construir una fábrica industrial. Además el money access es bastante más sencillo porque existe un mundo completo dedicado a estos menesteres.
-Los modelos son efimeros. Grandes éxitos (los que llegan) durante poco tiempo. Ejemplos AOL, Myspace, Yahoo, ....

Los modelos puro de negocios en internet son los que implementan Google, Khan Academy, Linkedin, Kickstarter.com, Duolingo, Facebook etc.... Son los que permiten hacer algo realmente nuevo que no tiene comparativa de valoración por lo que la capitalización de una empresa responde exclusivamente a expectativas (cada uno tiene la suya).
La otra línea de modelo tipados en internet son los que utilizan internet como canal de ventas. Aquí es más difícil destacar porque se parece más a una empresa tradicional. La ventaja que presenta es que el alcance es global y el número de clientes soñados es enorme.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que los modelos de negocio en red se caracterizan por:
> 
> -Escasas barreras de entrada en cuanto a capital en comparación con construir una fábrica industrial. Además el money access es bastante más sencillo porque existe un mundo completo dedicado a estos menesteres.
> -Los modelos son efimeros. Grandes éxitos (los que llegan) durante poco tiempo. Ejemplos AOL, Myspace, Yahoo, ....
> ...



Pero son intensivos en mano de obra muy cualificada. Me planteaban hace un par de semanas como financiar una empresa que se dedica a hacer estudios de mercado exclusivamente vía internet, llevan más de cuatro años con el desarrollo del proyecto con muchísimas horas invertidas y ahora tenían que devolver la financiación de capital riesgo y estaban un poco perdidos porque no saben que puerta tocar para conseguir dinero.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

No sé si alguien lo ha posteado ya:


Cuatro 'tiburones' cazan 500 millones a la baja en la bolsa española


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pero son intensivos en mano de obra muy cualificada. Me planteaban hace un par de semanas como financiar una empresa que se dedica a hacer estudios de mercado exclusivamente vía internet, llevan más de cuatro años con el desarrollo del proyecto con muchísimas horas invertidas y ahora tenían que devolver la financiación de capital riesgo y estaban un poco perdidos porque no saben que puerta tocar para conseguir dinero.



El talento es lo que les da el margen porque eso les permite diferenciarse (difícil de entender en España pero es así).

Eso sí, quienes van mal y nos les sale el negocio .... quiebran como cualquier negocio que no funciona.

El mundo de la financiación es muy dinámico en USA (tanto en el área de San Francisco como el de New York que se está desarrollando muchísimo en los ultimos años con foco en internet). En España es algo bastante más precario pero existen alternativas. Existe StepOne que hacen de puente con los fondos habituales en San Francisco. Son unos tíos muy buenos y están liderados por Bernando Hernandez (VP Google y todo un crack en este mundo y con multitud de historias de éxito como idealista.com, tuenti, ....).


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que habla de cosas interesantes, tanto offtopic de bolsa en este hilo  ..... Qué hoteles recomiendan para Las Vegas, estoy mirando el Bellagio.



Yo personalmente prefiero los "nostálgicos" a los familiares. Aunque no están precisamente en la mejor localización. Pero son más Vegas. 

Si va usted a jugar ya es otra historia


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Alguien que habla de cosas interesantes, tanto offtopic de bolsa en este hilo  ..... Qué hoteles recomiendan para Las Vegas, estoy mirando el Bellagio.



El Luxor está justo en la entrada de la ciudad (al lado del aeropuerto) al principio de la calle Strip. Las habitaciones son pasables y baratas, tiene un buffet económico (por 20-30 $ tienes desayuno-comida y cena, aunque te compensa más coger algún buffet de hoteles compartido, es decir, que comas en uno y cenes en otro si quieres) y es un buen lugar para iniciar todo el paseo de la calle Strip. Las Vegas y Nueva York son las ciudades con más encanto que he visto. No te pierdas de visitar el hotel Venecia, el interior del Paris, ni el casino del Caesars palace ni la azotea del stratosphere (otra cosa es que los tengas puestos y te montes en esos cacharros. Creo que subir arriba eran 10-15 $, pero merece la pena y más por la noche), ni las fuentes del bellagio, ni ciertos espectáculos que hay en el MGM y en otros ( Circo del Sol, etc). 
Visita obligada al Gran Cañón, a la zona sureste mejor aunque quede más lejos, unas 4 horas. Si puedes, intenta llegar al Monument Valley, estará a unas 6-8 horas, pero merece la pena perder un día para ver esas rocas de las películas de John Ford (a mi me sorprendió más que el Gran Cañón) y luego si quieres decepcionarte, puedes irte a los Angeles que estará a unas 3-4 horas en coche de las Vegas (por cierto, verás por las mañanas que en las piscinas del hotel donde te hospedes, está lleno de pijas californianas operadas pero que están de muy buen ver..son perfectas diría)
Joder, quiero volver!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El Luxor está justo en la entrada de la ciudad (al lado del aeropuerto) al principio de la calle Strip. Las habitaciones son pasables y baratas, tiene un buffet económico (por 20-30 $ tienes desayuno-comida y cena, aunque te compensa más coger algún buffet de hoteles compartido, es decir, que comas en uno y cenes en otro si quieres) y es un buen lugar para iniciar todo el paseo de la calle Strip. Las Vegas y Nueva York son las ciudades con más encanto que he visto. No te pierdas de visitar el hotel Venecia, el interior del Paris, ni el casino del Caesars palace ni la azotea del stratosphere (otra cosa es que los tengas puestos y te montes en esos cacharros. Creo que subir arriba eran 10-15 $, pero merece la pena y más por la noche), ni las fuentes del bellagio, ni ciertos espectáculos que hay en el MGM y en otros ( Circo del Sol, etc).
> Visita obligada al Gran Cañón, a la zona sureste mejor aunque quede más lejos, unas 4 horas. Si puedes, intenta llegar al Monument Valley, estará a unas 6-8 horas, pero merece la pena perder un día para ver esas rocas de las películas de John Ford (a mi me sorprendió más que el Gran Cañón) y luego si quieres decepcionarte, puedes irte a los Angeles que estará a unas 3-4 horas en coche de las Vegas (por cierto, verás por las mañanas que en las piscinas del hotel donde te hospedes, está lleno de pijas californianas operadas pero que están de muy buen ver..son perfectas diría)
> Joder, quiero volver!!



Copy-pasteado.... mil gracias. Estaré un par de días en Las Vegas, llego desde Death Valley, visitaré el Grand Canyon con la visita en avión de un día y me iré a L.A. La ruta es San Fran-Yosemite-Sequoia-Death Valley-L.Vegas-Grand Canyon-LA-y subir por al costa hasta S.Fran.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que los modelos de negocio en red se caracterizan por:
> 
> -Escasas barreras de entrada en cuanto a capital en comparación con construir una fábrica industrial. Además el money access es bastante más sencillo porque existe un mundo completo dedicado a estos menesteres.
> -Los modelos son efimeros. Grandes éxitos (los que llegan) durante poco tiempo. Ejemplos AOL, Myspace, Yahoo, ....
> ...



Dos son sin duda las claves del exito a largo plazo: la primera son las barreras de entrada (psicologica,fisica o de capital) y la segunda los altos margenes


----------



## Seren (11 Abr 2012)

El tema virtual es todavía complicado de valorar. Creo que en el caso de las redes sociales se valoran por número de usuarios y por número de horas que el usuario permanece en ellas. Mientras en el caso de facebook son bastantes horas mensuales por individuo en otras como google + son llamados pueblos fantasma, con sólo unos minutos. 

En mi opinión, y esto lo digo sin conocer por dentro como funcionan, imagino que la generación de valor será parecido a un canal de televisión con la publicidad. Yo apostaría a que hay gente que le echa mas tiempo al feisbuk u otro entorno virtual (como burbuja.info : que a la tv. La diferencia radicaría en que uno tiene 800 millones de espectadores y otro unos cuantos miles.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> El tema virtual es todavía complicado de valorar. Creo que en el caso de las redes sociales se valoran por número de usuarios y por número de horas que el usuario permanece en ellas. Mientras en el caso de facebook son bastantes horas mensuales por individuo en otras como google + son llamados pueblos fantasma, con sólo unos minutos.
> 
> En mi opinión, y esto lo digo sin conocer por dentro como funcionan, imagino que la generación de valor será parecido a un canal de televisión con la publicidad. Yo apostaría a que hay gente que le echa mas tiempo al feisbuk u otro entorno virtual (como burbuja.info : que a la tv. La diferencia radicaría en que uno tiene 800 millones de espectadores y otro unos cuantos miles.



Como lo lea el sr Calopez pone la pagina al limite de spam.No le des ideas,que ya me imagino burbuja al estilo de la desaparecida megaupload (apunte y dispare a 3 iphone----en nuestro caso el spam seria mas bien apunte y dispare a tres aerogeneradores y podra llevarse un exclusivo pack de 100 accs de gamesa "edito: 100000 accs de gamesa" como cada dia valen menos)....Hay una degeneracion sociologica respecto al spam consentido que tiene toda la pinta de que va acabar mal.Solo hace falta entrar en facebook o youtube...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Copy-pasteado.... mil gracias. Estaré un par de días en Las Vegas, llego desde Death Valley, visitaré el Grand Canyon con la visita en avión de un día y me iré a L.A. La ruta es San Fran-Yosemite-Sequoia-Death Valley-L.Vegas-Grand Canyon-LA-y *subir por al costa hasta S.Fran.*



Pues de esa ruta costera le recomiendo que apunte también una parada en el Hearst Castle.

Y bueno, de San Francisco... espero que tenga para varios días allí porque hay mucho que ver y muchos rincones que descubrir.

Qué envidia de viaje, y que ganas de volver. El mío fue una estancia en San Diego con escapadas a LV, LA y SF, y realmente lo mejor para mi fue SF. Daría para un hilo comentar todo lo que hay que ver allí, pero bueno, le recomiendo que, en la medida de lo posible, pierda un rato en subir a las Twin Peaks y disfrute de las vistas 



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]I6d03gbmAzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> He oído que ha reservado ustec la VIP zone en una discoteca madrileña para celebrar sus plusvalías. Tengo aquí los horarios del AVE, podría confirmar la fecha? Gracias.










Si el otro día cubrí las pérdidas acumuladas en este lamentable comienzo del año... hoy le he puesto ya un color un poco más aceptable. Hablando una vez de cifras, creo que con les dije que yo nunca ganaría ciertas cantidades por la sencilla razón que tampoco quiero perderlas, así que nunca salgo de casa sin stops a ambos lados (donde sea, pero puestos). Además nunca sé si voy a estar delante de la pantalla en el momento apropiado.

Bien, pues me equivoqué, ya ven ustedes. El movimiento no ha sido de tanta entidad y... ha sido casi como un día normal de Pollastre. Y no aspiro a más.


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Situación de mercado:







En el SP yo mañana espero una apertura ligeramente verde para acabar con un Doji... que anticipe otro tirón a la *baja* hasta los niveles que ustedes han comentado antes de darse la vuelta con cualquier excusa. Veo la situación, similar a las sesiones del 15 al 25 de noviembre.


Como les dije, hoy estuve con la moza de la caja... no me ha ofrecido nada de nada. Una IPF y un renta fija garantizado bastante lastimoso. Ningún argumento de presión ha servido para que ofrecieran pagarés, preferentes, cédulas ni nada similar.... así nos hemos quedado sin una oportunidad de ponerlos a parir. A tipos de menos de un 3% y tal y como están las cosas, evidentemente, habrá que moverse.

Por cierto, mi padre trabajó unos pocos años en Holanda y conserva algún amigo. Le he pedido que hablara con él. Parece que la perspectiva sobre los bancos allí ha sido tan mala como la nuestra pero que ahora está mejorando. Los 3 grandes son Rabobank, ABN-Amro e ING. Efectivamente el FGD allí son 100.000 pero de forma provisional, aunque todos los años renuevan esta cifra ampliada. Le dice que la mayor "pega" es que Holanda está empezando a "olvidarse" de sus "obligaciones" con cuidadanos no-holandeses. Y que aunque no lo sabe, podría ser que existieran restricciones para que un Español pudiera cobrar del FGD holandés...



Como ya varios han posteado por aquí sus paracaídas y hoy tengo buen día... les diré que


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Situación de mercado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darme un respiro...Mi broker se esta quedando sin aire.Dejar que suba esto un poco al menos un rebotito para salirne de bbva con dignidad 6,1 .Como veis por tecnico iberdrola y bbva?


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Darme un respiro...Mi broker se esta quedando sin aire.Dejar que suba esto un poco al menos un rebotito para salirne de bbva con dignidad 6,1 .Como veis por tecnico iberdrola y bbva?



Al bbva lo veo al límite: o rebota ya pero ya... o sino... le acompaño en el sentimiento. Pero mejor no haga mucho caso...


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Al bbva lo veo al límite: o rebota ya pero ya... o sino... le acompaño en el sentimiento. Pero mejor no haga mucho caso...



Antes de que termine mayo una de las dos tiene que estar fuera de mi cartera a ser posible con plusvalias o perdidas minimas.Mi intencion con bbva era pillar un posible rebote y recuperar parte de ibe pero me ha salido rana.En ibe se me han roto los esquemas : Tenia como precio improbable los 3,5 y ahora los veo muy cerca y con posibilidades de ser traspasados.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Abr 2012)

apple








_Guanonameraaaaa ... _


[YOUTUBE]2a4NmyF5KbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pueden haber baldeado la calle y luego pasar el de la sopladora echando la mierda a la calzada para cuando venga la barredora. (Sí, lo lógico sería barrer y luego "fregar" pero nadie dijo que las cosas se hicieran siempre de manera lógica... Y sí, en ciudad en otoño, es una situación algo más frecuente de lo que parece ) )
> 
> El Stratosphere es curioso. No sé si llegar a recomendarlo porque no hace falta alojarse allí para subir a la torre, pero bueno, lo dicho, curioso. (La lanzadera de la torre sí que se la recomiendo  )



Como les gusta complicar las cosas. No hay ninguna paradoja en la pregunta del test porque las "hojas secas" pueden estar perfectamente mojadas igual que podemos echar mojama a una sopa y seguirá siendo mojama. Quizás quien redactó la pregunta debería haber evitado la ambigüedad utilizando la expresión "hojas muertas" u "hojas caidas"...

El Stratosphere mola...


Bueno, al lío: resaca asiática, se recupera el petróleo, caen el oro y la plata y los futuros sobre índices americanos recuperan un poco por el efecto Alcoa.

Ojo al dato: Marzo acaba con el volumen más bajo desde Diciembre de 2007

Where Has All the Trading Gone? Volume Hits 4-Year Low


----------



## The Hellion (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> *Pero son intensivos en mano de obra muy cualificada*. Me planteaban hace un par de semanas como financiar una empresa que se dedica a hacer estudios de mercado exclusivamente vía internet, llevan más de cuatro años con el desarrollo del proyecto con muchísimas horas invertidas y ahora tenían que devolver la financiación de capital riesgo y estaban un poco perdidos porque no saben que puerta tocar para conseguir dinero.



Ya lo creo yo que sí. 

Esto es lo que está preparando Montserrat Domínguez, Directora del Huffington Post _apañol_, proyecto estrella de Janli y las Prisas:



> 8 ó 9 periodistas. Habrá una serie de profesionales contratados que se encargarán de pilotar los contenidos de la web. La directora ha querido que dominen el inglés y que sepan moverse a la perfección por la Red. “Hemos buscado gente muy internetera”
> 
> Hasta 300 blogueros. El proyecto prevé la participación de un número importante de internautas, que son los que aportarán los contenidos propios para la web.



Periodistas que dominen el inglés, que sepan moverse a la perfección por la Red y que sean "gente muy internetera". :ouch: :ouch:

Y 300 que salgan de algún sitio y escriban algo, gratis. Estos ni siquiera tienen que ser interneteros.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

Un detalle peculiar para la jornada: tenemos una bandada de portavoces diferentes de la FED hablando cada hora a partir de las 14:20 y hasta las 18 :30. Con los mercados europeos cerrados el beige book se presenta a las 20:00 y ya con nocturnidad y alevosía la segunda de abordo dará una charleta a las 01:30 a.m. del jueves (la más esperada)


----------



## Diegales (11 Abr 2012)

No es mala ruta. ?Cuantos dias dice usted que pasa por estas tierras de infieles?

Para hotel en Las Vegas el Bellagio, que estaba usted mirando, es una excellente opcion. Yo la ultima vez estuve alojado en el Venetian, y no dudaria en repetir. 

No olvide, si sube por la costa hacer la tipica parada en Hearst Castle. Le reconmiendo tambien un bonito restaurante en la zona de Malibu, Jefreys. Si va a conducir desde LA hasta SFco por la costa, pasare por delante de el. 

Si necesita algun detalle sobre la zona de los alrededores de SFco pongase en contacto conmigo por mensaje privado. 





R3v3nANT dijo:


> Copy-pasteado.... mil gracias. Estaré un par de días en Las Vegas, llego desde Death Valley, visitaré el Grand Canyon con la visita en avión de un día y me iré a L.A. La ruta es San Fran-Yosemite-Sequoia-Death Valley-L.Vegas-Grand Canyon-LA-y subir por al costa hasta S.Fran.


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya lo creo yo que sí.
> 
> Esto es lo que está preparando Montserrat Domínguez, Directora del Huffington Post _apañol_, proyecto estrella de Janli y las Prisas:
> 
> ...



COmo siempre, tarde mal y nunca. Esperamos a que el Huffintong se hunda, para abrirle la sucursal en Eh!paña...


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Un detalle peculiar para la jornada: tenemos una bandada de portavoces diferentes de la FED hablando cada hora a partir de las 14:20 y hasta las 18 :30. Con los mercados europeos cerrados el beige book se presenta a las 20:00 y ya con nocturnidad y alevosía la segunda de abordo dará una charleta a las 01:30 a.m. del jueves (la más esperada)



sus muertos.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Gracias por esos daos wetpiñata, será un día entretenido.

¿Cual de los portavoces tiene suficiente posición para lanzar rumores?¿Todos?

Si es así uno lanzará el rumor de qe3, otro desmentirá, y así sucesivamente.

Mal día para estar dentro...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

pepon salve a mis TEF y humille a los cortos :S


----------



## diosmercado (11 Abr 2012)

Miren como vienen los futuros americanos. El dow subiendo 0,5% asi como el sp.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pepon salve a mis TEF y humille a los cortos :S



No tendras perdon pecador hasta que devuelvas todas las plusvis que le has sacado al mercado este año
Arrepientete ::


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Hoy es día para tener muchísimo cuidado, están subiéndolo haciendo trampas al solitario, acumulan pero de una forma propia de una timba, parece distribución. Para mi que están preparando algún tipo de solución rectal para las gacelas adictas a los rebotes.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Hoy es día para tener muchísimo cuidado, están subiéndolo haciendo trampas al solitario, acumulan pero de una forma propia de una timba, parece distribución. Para mi que están preparando algún tipo de solución rectal para las gacelas adictas a los rebotes.



A resumidas cuentas:
Esto puede subir, puede bajar o todo lo contrario...


Parece ustec un anlista bursatil


----------



## Le Truhan (11 Abr 2012)

Yo ya he vendido, no he perdido, tengo mucho miedo.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Abr 2012)

El volumen ahora mismo es muy bajo,parece que estan comiendo la hierba las gacelas mientras los leoncios las observan escondidos entre la maleza...

to be continued......


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

Salveme pepon y sacrificare una gacela en honor tuyo :S


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

Lebote patlocinado pol jlan MV.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> A resumidas cuentas:
> Esto puede subir, puede bajar o todo lo contrario...
> 
> 
> Parece ustec un anlista bursatil



Ha leido ud. mal, lo que quiero decir es que están preparando un ejército camuflado de pandoros para soltarlos en el momento de máximo despiste gaceleril


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

Argggg mi sentimental contrarian alcachofero mulder en maximos del dia, quiere ponerse largo en ibex para proximas sesiones. 

Señor Mulder el volumen de ayer lo colgo?


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Ha leido ud. mal, lo que quiero decir es que están preparando un ejército camuflado de pandoros para soltarlos en el momento de máximo despiste gaceleril



Ok, espero que mi incursión en el Dax hoy sea más tranquila.

De momento mi corto esta en verde y el stop situado en la puerta de entrada.

No quiero que me la cierren con Pandoro dentro.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias.

Hoy somos un poco más pobres, pero menos que mañana...

Ahora el 7500 es resitencia, cuando ayer fué soporte...que cosas. Veamos que tal funciona.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Argggg mi sentimental contrarian alcachofero mulder en maximos del dia, quiere ponerse largo en ibex para proximas sesiones.
> 
> Señor Mulder el volumen de ayer lo colgo?



No, ayer estuve bastante liado, aunque seguía el foro a ratos sin conseguir llegar en ningún momento al último post....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

salta stop en TEF marditoh roedoreh bajistas :ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop en TEF marditoh roedoreh bajistas :ouch:



No le creo, no puedo creerme que a ustec, gran Market Maker le hayan mandrileado.

Espero que dada su elevada posición como gran institucional le hayan dado cariños antes del coito forzado.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No le creo, no puedo creerme que a ustec, gran Market Maker le hayan mandrileado.
> 
> Espero que dada su elevada posición como gran institucional le hayan dado cariños antes del coito forzado.



es verdad no es creible , entonces no a sucedido nada , ya estoy mas contento


----------



## tatur (11 Abr 2012)

Bajen las escotillas, comienza la inmersión


----------



## Optimista bien informado (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop en TEF marditoh roedoreh bajistas :ouch:



Es que no se puede ir contra la tendencia, ya debería saberlo 

Y reconozco que me ha sorprendido gratamente saber que ud. también usa SL, casi le doy un thanks y todo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> salta stop en TEF marditoh roedoreh bajistas :ouch:



Debería ponerse ud. largo en el BBVA, que invierte en negocios sólidos como ese goloso manjar conocido como salchipapa:







Fíjese en la clientela que tiene, se la quitan de las manos! ::


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Es que no se puede ir contra la tendencia, ya debería saberlo
> 
> Y reconozco que me ha sorprendido gratamente saber que ud. también usa SL, casi le doy un thanks y todo. :Aplauso:



normalmente voy a pelo sin SL 

pero algunas veces las cosas se ponen dificiles ahi si que pongo SL pero mejor me voy a abstener de invertir cuando las cosas se pongan dificiles 

pd para MV facil es cuando todo el mundo lo ve dificil


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Bueno,pues nada, otro -3% o similar y a disfrutar de la vida.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 Abr 2012)

Hagan sus apuestas señores. al rojo o al verde?......................0 la banca gana.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> *normalmente voy a pelo sin* SL
> 
> pero algunas veces las cosas se ponen dificiles ahi si que pongo SL pero mejor me voy a abstener de invertir cuando las cosas se pongan dificiles
> 
> pd para MV facil es cuando todo el mundo lo ve dificil



No, a pelo va Pandoro, usted simplemente se depila para evitar tirones


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Ya tenemos escusa:
http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco422/ipi0212.pdf


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

adriangtir dijo:


> no, a pelo va pandoro, usted simplemente se depila para evitar tirones :d



El foro este se está quedando conmigo... a ver ¿porque no puedo poner un ROFL? me cambia las XX por xx y entonces no sale...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

MV tiene niveles clave de que seran la tumba de los largos o de los cortos ahora mismo la cosa no esta clara , los indicadores estan demasiado sobrevendidos y tambien se detecta la presencia del enemigo osea gacelas vendiendo a saco 

esperare tranquilamente en liquidez , lo que tenia pensado hacer esta semana :ouch:


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV *tiene niveles clave de que seran la tumba de los largos o de los cortos* ahora mismo la cosa no esta clara , los indicadores estan demasiado sobrevendidos y tambien se detecta la presencia del enemigo osea gacelas vendiendo a saco
> 
> esperare tranquilamente en liquidez , lo que tenia pensado hacer esta semana :ouch:



Hoy va la cosa de frases de analistos de radio.

"Esto podría subir o bajar"

"Lo mejor es mantenerse en liquidez"

...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hoy va la cosa de frases de analistos de radio.
> 
> "Esto podría subir o bajar"
> 
> ...



asi es , porque este no es el movimiento gordo a la baja , si lo fuera cargaria mas y mas cortos sin piedad y sin ningun miedo


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Gracias por esos daos wetpiñata, será un día entretenido.
> 
> ¿Cual de los portavoces tiene suficiente posición para lanzar rumores?¿Todos?
> 
> ...



La que corta el bacalao es la última por lo que todo lo que digan los demás a cogerlo con pinzas


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> El foro este se está quedando conmigo... a ver ¿porque no puedo poner un ROFL? me cambia las XX por xx y entonces no sale...



Pruebe a poner dos o más seguidas y una vez publicado el mensaje modifique las "xx" por "XX", tendiendo que dejar las últimas "xx" en minúsculas.

Buenos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

mantenerse al margen sera lo mejor , por abajo si siguen presionando cargar largos en 6700 y por arriba la zona 8000-8100 es techo , en todo caso apostar porque no superara los 8500


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

Aprovechando que el viernes se produce el habitual vencimiento semanal de opciones del eurostoxx50, abro la siguiente operación: compro 10 opciones call eurostoxx 2350 a 13,50 y 10 opciones put 2325 a 19,50. A 10 euros el punto, inversión total 3.300 euros. 

De aquí al viernes a las 12 confío en que rebote con fuerza o que guanee mucho más.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (11 Abr 2012)

Para los de dividendos.

"Telefónica propone pagar el dividendo en acciones y amortizar autocartera""Al igual que otras empresas cotizadas, la operadora española remunerará a sus accionistas con derechos de compra de acciones de la sociedad de nueva emisión y los titulares podrán elegir entre quedarse los derechos, venderlos en mercado o vender los derechos a la propia operadora.

Al mismo tiempo, en la junta prevista para el próximo 13 o 14 de mayo, la operadora pedirá autorización para amortizar las acciones atesoradas en autocartera a 31 de diciembre de 2011.

La operadora realizó un pago en efectivo de 0,77 euros brutos por acción el pasado 7 de noviembre con cargo a reservas. 
"

Telefnica propone pagar el dividendo en acciones y amortizar autocartera


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Aprovechando que el viernes se produce el habitual vencimiento semanal de opciones del eurostoxx50, abro la siguiente operación: compro 10 opciones call eurostoxx 2350 a 13,50 y 10 opciones put 2325 a 19,50. A 10 euros el punto, inversión total 3.300 euros.
> 
> De aquí al viernes a las 12 confío en que rebote con fuerza o que guanee mucho más.



No entiendo su forma de invertir, pero si le funciona...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Aprovechando que el viernes se produce el habitual vencimiento semanal de opciones del eurostoxx50, abro la siguiente operación: compro 10 opciones call eurostoxx 2350 a 13,50 y 10 opciones put 2325 a 19,50. A 10 euros el punto, inversión total 3.300 euros.
> 
> De aquí al viernes a las 12 confío en que rebote con fuerza o que guanee mucho más.



¿Con qué broker trabaja?


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Con qué broker trabaja?



Con Interactivebrokers


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Aprovechando que el viernes se produce el habitual vencimiento semanal de opciones del eurostoxx50, abro la siguiente operación: compro 10 opciones call eurostoxx 2350 a 13,50 y 10 opciones put 2325 a 19,50. A 10 euros el punto, inversión total 3.300 euros.
> 
> De aquí al viernes a las 12 confío en que rebote con fuerza o que guanee mucho más.



Cuidado que el vencimiento es el día 21 no el 14...

edito: quise decir el 20 y no el 13


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Cuidado que el vencimiento es el día 21 no el 14...



Eurex ofrece desde hace ya algún tiempo los vencimientos semanales. El mayor problema es que son poco liquidos. Pero a mi me gusta la versatilidad que da operar con opciones a pocos días de vencimiento.


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Aprovechando que el viernes se produce el habitual vencimiento semanal de opciones del eurostoxx50, abro la siguiente operación: compro 10 opciones call eurostoxx 2350 a 13,50 y 10 opciones put 2325 a 19,50. A 10 euros el punto, inversión total 3.300 euros.
> 
> De aquí al viernes a las 12 confío en que rebote con fuerza o que guanee mucho más.



Parece buena... no sé si un poco cara, pero...


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> No entiendo su forma de invertir, pero si le funciona...



Ese "no entiendo" es: a) por desconocimiento o b) por desconfianza ante la forma de invertir

Funcionar pues como todo: razonablemente bien a veces, y ocasionalmente, la gloria o la muerte. El no buscar una dirección concreta del mercado me alivia mentalmente bastante.


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Parece buena... no sé si un poco cara, pero...



No le falta razón, aunque a 2-3 días vista la volatilidad no tiene tanta influencia se nota que la volatilidad ha subido bastante y eso afecta a los precios de las opciones.

El índice v2tx que mide la volatilidad del eurostoxx50 ha subido hasta 31 sobre las 10:00 de la mañana. A esos níveles de volatilidad, o nos pegamos el castañon o rebotamos con fuerza, pienso.

Para el que quiera seguirlo:

STOXX.com | EURO STOXX 50® Volatility (VSTOXX®)

Hace unos días surgió el tema de la venta de opciones, yo creo que con esta volatilidad se puede empezar a pensar en ello...


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Norske dijo:


> Ese "no entiendo" es: a) por desconocimiento o *b) por desconfianza ante la forma de invertir*
> 
> Funcionar pues como todo: razonablemente bien a veces, y ocasionalmente, la gloria o la muerte. El no buscar una dirección concreta del mercado me alivia mentalmente bastante.



Pero evidentemente es mi punto de vista, si a usted le mantiene en verde no soy quien para dudar de su operativa.

Una duda, ¿Usa stop´s? ¿Si es así no puede suceder que en una barrida sacudan los stop de las dos direcciones?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

Vamos a intentar no movernos porque estamos en un tren hasta los 8100 mas menos. No toquen nada, y que el señor Mulder siga diciendo que vamos pabajo. No toqueis nada eh. :XX: :XX:

MV vuelve a acertar, porque es un leoncio de la bolsa peruana, bueno el unico que hay. Hoyga y que tal la bolsa de alli, algun valor en concreto que merezca la pena? Cuentenos.

Interesante forma de invertir la del sr.Norske. Diferente.


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Pero evidentemente es mi punto de vista, si a usted le mantiene en verde no soy quien para dudar de su operativa.
> 
> Una duda, ¿Usa stop´s? ¿Si es así no puede suceder que en una barrida sacudan los stop de las dos direcciones?



No uso stops. bueno, los uso para asegurar beneficios. Si el mercado se mueve con fuerza en las próximas horas, lo que pierda de un lado lo iré ganando por el otro. entre 2350 y 2325 es mi zona de muerte total pero a partir de 2380 o 2293 el asunto se empieza a poner bien. Pero como dijo Altman, es una operación cara por el precio pagado por las opciones, me parece esta vez he sido un poco temerario. Lo dejo correr y mañana por la tarde analizo como va el asunto.


----------



## Norske (11 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Este viernes o el siguiente?



Este viernes


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vamos a intentar no movernos porque estamos en un tren hasta los 8100 mas menos. No toquen nada, y que el señor Mulder siga diciendo que vamos pabajo. No toqueis nada eh. :XX: :XX:.



Marditoh roedoh ejpecula ::


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> MV vuelve a acertar, porque es un leoncio de la bolsa peruana, bueno el unico que hay. Hoyga y que tal la bolsa de alli, algun valor en concreto que merezca la pena? Cuentenos.




Yo tengo la prueba. En un primer momento parece uno más del HVEI35, pero si se fijan...


----------



## pipoapipo (11 Abr 2012)

dobles suelos muy interesantes en varios indices...........

ayer supertoña en el DAX en neto y hoy todo son verdes praderas...... como engañan.......


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

Ahora les pongo una foto que me han pasado mis pajaritos de la bolsa de Lima.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

Hoy le llama sobreventa

A la semana el culo de los cortos está en cash conversters


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

Hoy es un buen día para abrir largos inocho:


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> dobles suelos muy interesantes en varios indices...........
> 
> ayer supertoña en el DAX en neto y hoy todo son verdes praderas...... como engañan.......



Italia duplica el interés a un año y casi triplica el interés a 3 meses pero subiendo un 2,20% "perchè io valgo"

Ya veremos si el jueves con la subasta a 3 años le parece tan divertente...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)




----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Abr 2012)

Que ricas están las manzanas del huerto de don Emilio.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

Big Quake Strikes Off Indonesia, Tsunami Warning Issued


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora les pongo una foto que me han pasado mis pajaritos de la bolsa de Lima.



"pajaritos"???? no me diga que usted es tambien un eunuco????? al estilo Varys "La Araña"


----------



## VOTIN (11 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Que ricas están las manzanas del huerto de don Emilio.



Asi empezamos todos y algunos nos quitamos de ese vicio...........::
Ande usted con cuidado no sea que vuelva el guarda que las cargas son de sal


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2012)

Sr. Chinito, usted sabe que esa imagen esta mas tuneada que el coche un gitano. El sr. MV maneja gráficas mucho más detalladas....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> "pajaritos"???? no me diga que usted es tambien un eunuco????? al estilo Varys "La Araña"



si todo eso ::

menos mal que existe la wiki porque no me habia enterado de nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

jajajaja esa imagen esconde grandes tardes de conocimiento y entretenimiento.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (11 Abr 2012)

Mi broker está parado:


> Debido a tareas de mantenimiento el servicio no está disponible en estos momentos. Lamentamos cualquier inconveniente que le pueda causar.
> 
> Por favor, inténtelo de nuevo más tarde.



Ya les vale. ¿Y si quiero comprar/vender alguna cosilla?

Aunque...ienso: ¿No habrá algo más oculto? Asín en plan conspiranoico..::

Edito: ¡¡Exacto!! Se para la máquina y esto empieza a caer.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Mi broker está parado:
> 
> 
> Ya les vale. ¿Y si quiero comprar/vender alguna cosilla?
> ...



Mejor vaya a ver algo de pr0n...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinito, usted sabe que esa imagen esta mas tuneada que el coche un gitano. El sr. MV maneja gráficas mucho más detalladas....



Que sepa usted que le he reportado a nuestro amado líder por difamar a un forero.
Esa gráfica es falsa y una clara calumnia contra MV, él nunca usaría tildes. :no:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

Ese triangulo dio guano de calidad y a MV le hizo recuperar las minusvalias que llevaba de muchos años asi que menos burlas 

por cierto como se ve en el triangulo y como yalodeciayo esperaba un lateral para volver a caer y por ventura asi no esta siendo ?


----------



## pollastre (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> si todo eso ::
> 
> menos mal que existe la wiki porque no me habia enterado de nada.





Ánimo Señol Chinazo.

Es Miércoles, y el Viernes Terminal se acerca peligrosamente.

No le digo ná.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

jajajajaja que jrande eres en plan troll gracioso. La verdad esta escrita en ese paint, y no tanta chorrada de terminales bloomberg y demas.

Obra y gracia del señor tenerte con nosotros, que nos haces ver el camino correcto en este valle de espinas y oscuros arroyos. Es contigo y el camino es tortuoso, sin mas seria no tenerte. No nos dejes nunca jran MV, te pedimos.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> jajajajaja que jrande eres en plan troll gracioso. La verdad esta escrita en ese paint, y no tanta chorrada de terminales bloomberg y demas.
> 
> Obra y gracia del señor tenerte con nosotros, que nos haces ver el camino correcto en este valle de espinas y oscuros arroyos. Es contigo y el camino es tortuoso, sin mas seria no tenerte. No nos dejes nunca jran MV, te pedimos.



la verdad es que me divierto mucho en este foro , mientras no derive hacia temas homosexuales no les abandonare 

en cuanto a la bolsa hoy mismo eh recibido una cura de humildad , me sacaron como a una gacela para luego subirla :ouch: aunque a MV le gusta la humildad ::

el big guano esta cerca solo estamos corrigiendo la sobreventa para sumergirnos , lo puedo sentir desde donde caeremos ? esta complicado pero 7710 , 7860 o 8100 , recomendaria derivados put que engordaran muchisimo con el aumento de la volatilidad y por el guano claro , cargar los cortos entre el viernes y el vencimiento , olvidarse lo menos 1 mes


----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Sr. Chinito, usted sabe que esa imagen esta mas tuneada que el coche un gitano. El sr. MV maneja gráficas mucho más detalladas....



He dejado esto en manos de mis abogados porque la patente de esa operativa es mia. 

MV nos vemos en los tribunales


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la verdad es que me divierto mucho en este foro , mientras no derive hacia temas homosexuales no les abandonare
> 
> en cuanto a la bolsa hoy mismo eh recibido una cura de humildad , me sacaron como a una gacela para luego subirla :ouch: aunque a MV le gusta la humildad ::
> 
> el big guano esta cerca solo estamos corrigiendo la sobreventa para sumergirnos , lo puedo sentir desde donde caeremos ? esta complicado pero 7710 , 7860 o 8100 , recomendaria derivados put que engordaran muchisimo con el aumento de la volatilidad y por el guano claro , cargar los cortos entre el viernes y el vencimiento , olvidarse lo menos 1 mes



:fiufiu: mira lo que me acaban de pasar desde Lima en directo mis pajaritos. Esta usted entre locazas relajese


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :fiufiu: mira lo que me acaban de pasar desde Lima en directo mis pajaritos. Esta usted entre locazas relajese


----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Abr 2012)

Estan por jodernos el guano estos cabrones 

El BCE sale en defensa de Espaa y sugiere que puede volver a comprar bonos - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2012)

Si el SP abre por encima de 1370, fácil que finalice la sesión por encima de 1382. Luego volveré a por el owned!.


----------



## The Hellion (11 Abr 2012)

Sr. Chinazo, y ahora que na más que se pueden pagar 2500 leurus en billetes, ¿cómo le van a pagar los chachos el bemevé? 

Va a tener usted que empezar a vender Peroduas


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Si el SP abre por encima de 1370, fácil que finalice la sesión por encima de 1382. Luego volveré a por el owned!.



Posible, posible pero en próximos días puede haber más bandazos

Atención a las coal


----------



## diosmercado (11 Abr 2012)

Hay que prestar atencion a los discursos de la fed. Son hoy verdad?

Vaya arreon que le estan metiendo ahora mismo. Se ha abierto la veda gacelera.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2012)

Autoexplicativo....

*[BBVA]*


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Santa Nokia de todas las antenas... líbranos de pepón...


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

Ibe sigue los pasos de tu hermano pequeño bbva que quiero recuperar parte de mis minusvalias


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

No me puedo creer que haya ido a comer y esto solo haya avanzado una página... Pudiendo comentar lo de la Raulito real y la escopeta. Como se nota que el verde es kriptonita para el hilo!


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> No me puedo creer que haya ido a comer y esto solo haya avanzado una página... Pudiendo comentar lo de la Raulito real y la escopeta. Como se nota que el verde es kriptonita para el hilo!



Como decia ghkghk para saber como anda mi cartera no necesito entrar en el broker, solo con ver las paginas que hay escritas me hago una idea...Se le podria llamar peponita " el unico mineral capaz de vencer a pandoro"....Que frikis somos


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

Coals de mi vida


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

silencios incomodos...


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2012)

que mala suerte con first solar se me paso hasta 16:00h pensé que eran las 3 peponeando un 9% ......... felicidades a los que la tengan .

ay, ay que mal, aunque podría irse 24.5$


----------



## J-Z (11 Abr 2012)

Ta aburrida la tarde, la jornada está hecha desde las 12 de la mañana.


----------



## J-Z (11 Abr 2012)

Antes hablo antes lo tiran


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Alguna probabilidad de acabar hoy en rojo?



Pues hombre, si Apple ha estado tirando del carro y empieza a dar señales de cansancio... ¿como cree que le sentaría un juicio federal antitrust?

US accuses Apple, publishers of e-book price fixing | Reuters

Mi pronósitco ayer era abrir en verde y acabar con un doji, no sé si lo dije, pero esperaba un rango pequeño... y lo de pequeño según como se mire... pero estamos en el momento perfecto para deshacer toooodo el camino...

Yo estoy fuera, dejando a que se enfríen las magdalenas...


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Más extenso...

DOJ Sues Apple, Publishers Over E-Book Price-Fixing - WSJ.com

Tambien hay que pensar, que Alcoa puede haber tomado, aunque sea momentáneamente el revelo... pero después de lo de "Apple a 1000"...


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Si el SP tontea mucho en rango horario, la media de 50 va a cruzar a la baja a la de 200...

POr cierto, ¿alguien sabe donde venden burros baratos? Tenían que ver la facturita que nos acaba de mandar Solred. Creo que da para muchos muchos kilos de paja y pienso...



Spoiler



Lo jódío sera rotularlo...


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

dejad que se corrija la sobreventa y estad atentos al punto desde el que se iniciara el BIG GUANO largamente esperado 

desde tiempos inmemoriales se espera la llegada del oso ormiguero legendario :baba:


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Más extenso...
> 
> DOJ Sues Apple, Publishers Over E-Book Price-Fixing - WSJ.com
> 
> Tambien hay que pensar, que Alcoa puede haber tomado, aunque sea momentáneamente el revelo... pero después de lo de "Apple a 1000"...



Es lo que mismo que le sucedió con la música y con los vídeos antes, nada nuevo que rascar...


----------



## davinci (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> dejad que se corrija la sobreventa y estad atentos al punto desde el que se iniciara el BIG GUANO largamente esperado



¿Y ésto de hoy va a ser el gran rebote que se pronosticaba?


----------



## diosmercado (11 Abr 2012)

Puto descojone de indice el ibex, todo dios corrigiendo, el dax ha guaneado y usa en ello y el ibex en maximos diarios. Olé.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Y ésto de hoy va a ser el gran rebote que se pronosticaba?



es un rebote antes de la llegada del esperado el verdadero 

vamos que a MV no le importaria aguantar pipos a la contra , pero se intentara clavar el punto de giro a saber posibles puntos de giro 7710 , 7860 8100 y 8300


----------



## diosmercado (11 Abr 2012)

Ahora llegan los americanos a meter el turbo. Veremos lo que hacen, todo esto parece una trampa.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Ahora llegan los americanos a meter el turbo. Veremos lo que hacen, todo esto parece una trampa.



pues claro que es una trampa , de eso se trata , la bolsa es asin


----------



## VOTIN (11 Abr 2012)

Cualquiera que vea la bolsa asin toa verde se pue pensa que el monte eh oregano
y que mañana tambien tendremos malacatones mamaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD
Habeis perdido la oportunidad de salir de bbv ,san e ibe con el ojete solo escocio
mañana lo sentireis mas doloroso


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cualquiera que vea la bolsa asin toa verde se pue pensa que el monte eh oregano
> y que mañana tambien tendremos malacatones mamaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PD
> ...



la sobreventa es brutal , el rebote que probablemente no nos lleve muy arriba durara algunas sesiones


----------



## Arminio_borrado (11 Abr 2012)

Vaya, llego ahora a mirar y veo una vela roja de 70 puntos a eso de las 5, que me ha saltado el stop y que me ha hecho devolverle el 75% de las manzanas que le había robado a don Emilio. Y encima luego va y recupera esos 70 points.

Como dice FranR: Zus Muelas


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2012)

no lo quieren poner facil , revisando el grafico del ibex konkorde dice que tanto manos fueltes como debiles siguen vendedores :8:

y el estocastico con esta subida no se gira al alza de forma decidida , puede que el rebote termine en 7710


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

Jojo

De Guindos: "Como vengan otros a hacer los PGE se verá lo que es un ajuste de cuentas" - elEconomista.es


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jojo
> 
> De Guindos: "Como vengan otros a hacer los PGE se verá lo que es un ajuste de cuentas" - elEconomista.es



El clásico "ya verás como vaya tu padre"... si es que son muchos años de sabiduría hipanistaní como para tirarla por la borda.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es un rebote antes de la llegada del esperado el verdadero
> 
> vamos que a MV no le importaria aguantar pipos a la contra , pero se intentara clavar el punto de giro a saber posibles puntos de giro 7710 , 7860 8100 y 8300



Ya empezamos... 590 puntos de un numerito al otro... Eso es mucha tela para los pobres...


wetpiñata dijo:


> El clásico "ya verás como vaya tu padre"... si es que son muchos años de sabiduría hipanistaní como para tirarla por la borda.



Juas, pensé que solo sucedía en mi casa...


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El clásico "ya verás como vaya tu padre"... si es que son muchos años de sabiduría hipanistaní como para tirarla por la borda.



A mi me recuerda a una escena mitica de casino....Ahi lo dejo,para que quien no la haya visto le pique el gusanillo


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El clásico "ya verás como vaya tu padre"... si es que son muchos años de sabiduría hipanistaní como para tirarla por la borda.



Es que el padre viene con una correa con púas y con los griñanes y palmeros de "pasta y subvención para todos" se hace empastes. Sin ganas de conocerlo, hoyga.

Este tiene el FMI soplándole el cogote y empieza a quemarse.


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

Ponzi ya que le tengo por aquí, donde podíamos informarnos de los libros y cuentas de las empresas del ibex?

Gracias

Añado... Que película recomendaron hace poco de Eddy Murphy? Relacionada con la bolsa... Es que no encuentro los post


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

Pues yo ya estoy empezando a pensar que estos del PePe van a hacer bueno a ZetaPedo, es francamente increíble el nivel de superación de nuestros políticos haciendo las cosas mal, parece que no hay límites suficientemente altos...

En fin, vamos al lio:

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido medio y el saldo diario positivo.

Hoy han salido a engañar un poco al personal porque han empezado sin saber muy bien por donde ir, aunque han empezado comprando levemente con muchas ventas intercaladas, hacia las 9:30 han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza y han girado el saldo a negativo, haciendo el saldo mínimo del día a las 10, pero entonces han metido una compra de 115 contratos (157 reales) y han empezado a comprar con fuerza pasando el saldo diario a positivo y manteniéndolo todo el día así. A pesar de todo el saldo máximo ha sido a las 15:20, desde entonces han ido reduciendo posiciones.

Durante la parte que ha ido desde la apertura al mínimo han metido muchas operaciones camufladas de venta de cierta envergadura (hoy no las detallo por pereza ) luego han metido también bastante volumen comprador camuflado desde el rebote de las 10 y finalmente han hecho otra remesa de camuflaje pero contratos vendedores durante las 16 y algo a las 17.

En subasta han vendido 40 contratos.

En resumen, tenemos que el precio ha terminado en máximos del día, el volumen positivo y la subasta negativa. Por eso creo que para mañana podríamos empezar el día con gap al alza y/o subir durante la primera parte de la mañana.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ponzi ya que le tengo por aquí, donde podíamos informarnos de los libros y cuentas de las empresas del ibex?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Añado... Que película recomendaron hace poco de Eddy Murphy? Relacionada con la bolsa... Es que no encuentro los post



Supongo que será la de 'entre pillos anda el juego' (Trading places en el original)

Entre pillos anda el juego (1983) - IMDb

Yo la tengo en DVD y es muy buena a pesar de lo inocentona que es.


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Ponzi ya que le tengo por aquí, donde podíamos informarnos de los libros y cuentas de las empresas del ibex?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Añado... Que película recomendaron hace poco de Eddy Murphy? Relacionada con la bolsa... Es que no encuentro los post



En la cnmv buscando por entidades pero es muy farragoso.Es mas rapido a traves de business week lo unico que estan en ingles(en el buscador pones el ticker:sm ....ejemplo tef:sm).La pelicula que mencione sobre la bolsa era "Entre pillos anda el juego".Si eres muy cinefilo te recomiendo "9reinas" es una de las mejores peliculas sobre picaresca que conozco, te sorprendera.


----------



## Mulder (11 Abr 2012)

Sony perdió 6400 mill. de dólares su record de todos los tiempos, lo digo por si algún valiente que no tema a Pandoro quiere ponerse largo, dejo gráfico:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Sony perdió 6400 mill. de dólares su record de todos los tiempos, lo digo por si algún valiente que no tema a Pandoro quiere ponerse largo, dejo gráfico:



Y llegó a estar en 130 ...glub


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

¡Cromos para todos!

Santander ampliará capital por 2.080 millones para pagar el dividendo en acciones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡Cromos para todos!
> 
> Santander ampliará capital por 2.080 millones para pagar el dividendo en acciones - elEconomista.es



No es la primera vez, ¿verdad?
Puteando al cliente, puteando al accionista. Sin descanso hasta los 0€ por acción.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

A ver que suelta hoy el barbas


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ver que suelta hoy el barbas



Espero que no me deje mal y estropee la previsión que hice ayeeerrrr...


----------



## Adriangtir (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Espero que no me deje mal y estropee la previsión que hice ayeeerrrr...



He visto su ip leyendo el hilo para dejarle su owned... Le ha dolido su asalto a los mercados perpetrado sin pudor en días anteriores .


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Va a ser eso... pero in Apple we trust...


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

Resumiendo abril:

GC Afectados Preferentes ocupan CRTVG - YouTube

De Guindos cree que los PGE ponen orden - YouTube

Como vengan otros a hacer los presupuestos...

Me recuerda a la escena de "No es país para viejos" cuando esta en el hospital:

No es país para viejos - trailer en Castellano - YouTube

González: "No habrá rescate" - YouTube

¿Liebres o gacelas?

Y para terminar tenemos una bonita subida al forfait del metro segun "esperanza agirre" . Desde hoy cuando vaya en metro me imaginare que es un telesilla:XX::XX:

Decididamente como decía Ricardo Darin en "9 Reinas"...este país se va a la mierda

Nueve Reinas (este pais se va al mierda) - YouTube


Y aun faltan 6 meses para octubre....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2012)




----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Va a ser eso... pero in Apple we trust...



A apple le hice yo una de mis obras de arte ayer







Y la verdad, en el rato de intra de hoy que las zonas señaladas en azul no las ha superado por arriba y las ha ido perforando poco a poco. Empezo con un pequeño GAP alcista. Se ha tirado un buen rato rebotando entre 632 y 634 y de ahi un gunillo a minimos de ayer, vuelta al doble techo en azul en 630-632 y otra vez a minimos. Los 626 de momento parecen suelo pero cada vez rebota con menos fuerza ...

Gráfico de acciones de Apple Inc. | AAPL Gráfico interactivo - Yahoo! Finanzas


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2012)

Efectivamente Don Cosme... si es una trampa para osos es bastante convincente... 
No sólo por Apple, tambien por el SP...

Pero me mosquean los volumenes que veo en el SP... 

Si pasa, pasará todo a la vez.

10 puntos abajo en el SP no son ná... y yo tengo unas ordencitas listas en 1367.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Efectivamente Don Cosme... si es una trampa para osos es bastante convincente...
> No sólo por Apple, tambien por el SP...



Yo de momento hago tradeo mental, virtual y ficcticio, no compro, pero me entretengo mucho practicando y aqui, aprendiendo con ustedes.

Otro apunte mas, y esto es algo que veo muchisimo en las graficas; la estructura de la sesion de hoy (el rato que llevamos) esta siendo un calco de la sesion entera de ayer, algo asi como una miniatura a escala ... :ienso:

suerte con su operacion


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2012)

Sobre velas de hoy:

-La del IBEX es muy buena y puede ser de un rebote. Vela verde amplia con cuerpo equiparable a la vela roja de ayer. No obstante, el IBEX es un "mandado" por lo que hay que fijarse en las demás velas.

-La del DAX no es mala pero para mi gusto hubiera sido mejor que el cuerpo hubiera sido mas amplio y el cierre más cercano a los máximos del día.

-La del SP no me gusta nada a esta hora de la noche. No es una vela alcista y está más cerca del mínimo que del máximo. Desde luego que no se parece nada nada a la del IBEX ni en menor medida la del DAX. Es importante ver que hace hoy en los últimos 20 minutos de sesion.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡Cromos para todos!
> 
> Santander ampliará capital por 2.080 millones para pagar el dividendo en acciones - elEconomista.es



Creo que era el Sr. Mr. Brightside que no se explicaba la caida tan grande y continua del SAN... al final todo tiene una explicación, lo malo es que nos enteramos tarde... : (Por eso lo mejor es mirar SOLO gráficas)

Saludos...


----------



## atlanterra (11 Abr 2012)

Parece que las solares están a todo trapo.

Pronto volvemos a ver al SP en 1400


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que era el Sr. Mr. Brightside que no se explicaba la caida tan grande y continua del SAN... al final todo tiene una explicación, lo malo es que nos enteramos tarde... : (Por eso lo mejor es mirar SOLO gráficas)
> 
> Saludos...




Pues ya veremos cómo se comporta cuando tenga que emitir 900 millones de acciones para la convertibilidad de las preferentes (creo que en otoño).

Al final tanto diluir, los 3 euros por acción van a ser equivalentes a 8 euros por acción actuales ..... y va a ser un precio caro!!!!

A medida que el valor de la acción está bajando, está aumentando significativamente el % de ampliación necesario. Es lo que tiene prometer y no tener cash para pagarlo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que era el Sr. Mr. Brightside que no se explicaba la caida tan grande y continua del SAN... al final todo tiene una explicación, lo malo es que nos enteramos tarde... : (Por eso lo mejor es mirar *SOLO* gráficas)
> 
> Saludos...



Tambien las puedes mirar en compañia las graficas.

Mirar graficas solo o acompañado, pero mirar sólo graficas.



Lo se para alguien que no pone acentos es coger el chiste con alfileres pero a estas horas ya me rio hasta de mi sombra.


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2012)

Tras ver el cierre y comprobar que no ha cerrado el SP por encima de 1382 a pesar de abrir por encima de 1370, .................. paso a recoger mi owned.
Qué ilusión!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tambien las puedes mirar en compañia las graficas.
> 
> Mirar graficas solo o acompañado, pero mirar sólo graficas.
> 
> ...



Voy a por una copa de cognac, a ver si pillo el chiste 


::


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pues ya veremos cómo se comporta cuando tenga que emitir 900 millones de acciones para la convertibilidad de las preferentes (creo que en otoño).
> 
> Al final tanto diluir, los 3 euros por acción van a ser equivalentes a 8 euros por acción actuales ..... y va a ser un precio caro!!!!
> 
> A medida que el valor de la acción está bajando, está aumentando significativamente el % de ampliación necesario. Es lo que tiene prometer y no tener cash para pagarlo.



Por eso prefiero bbva.Aunque tb dan papel fueron mas realistas y redujeron el dividendo ampliando % en menor medida el num de accs que su rival. Por cierto espero equivocarme pero por lo visto vendas los derechos o acudas a la ampliacion para Hacienda es una venta de acciones y no dividendos.


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tambien las puedes mirar en compañia las graficas.
> 
> Mirar graficas solo o acompañado, pero mirar sólo graficas.
> 
> ...



Ejem ejem... "solo" ya no se tilda desde el 2010. Aunque creo que se acepta que los carcamales lo sigamos haciendo. Yo personalmente me estoy quitando...


----------



## wetpiñata (11 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Parece que las solares están a todo trapo.
> 
> Pronto volvemos a ver al SP en 1400



Si el gas natural se desploma, como parece que es el caso, lo van a pasar mal


----------



## ponzi (11 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Si el gas natural se desploma, como parece que es el caso, lo van a pasar mal



A mi me parece que lo que mas futuro puede tener en eeuu ee precisamente el gas y lo gaseoductos


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Creo que era el Sr. Mr. Brightside que no se explicaba la caida tan grande y continua del SAN... al final todo tiene una explicación, lo malo es que nos enteramos tarde... : (Por eso lo mejor es mirar SOLO gráficas)
> 
> Saludos...



Yo creo que en unos meses veremos al SAN en 4,7 - 4,5. ¿El por qué? Porque los leoncios han vendido. Otra cosa es preguntarse el motivo de su decisión, pero eso no ayudará a cambiar el rumbo del precio.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Abr 2012)

Que os parece como inversión?? Se oferta a todo trapo en expansión.com:
ENA


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡Cromos para todos!
> 
> Santander ampliará capital por 2.080 millones para pagar el dividendo en acciones - elEconomista.es



Veo tus cromos y...

BBVA ampliará capital por hasta un 2,1% para retribuir a sus accionistas - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







El mismo gráfico de estos días, ya con algunas novedades, y es que parece que tenemos una posible figura de giro en formación. Hasta que no confirme, no obstante, prudencia, que nada impide ver todavía nuevos mínimos.

El nivel más relevante por arriba y que podría acercarnos hasta casi los 8.000 es la zona cercana a los 7.730, junto con la bajista que señalo en el gráfico.

PD: Guybrush, ¿Ha dado o no ha dado dinero el expansivo?


----------



## Claca (11 Abr 2012)

Y como sonaba gas.... GAS!

[YOUTUBE]3jVc8coAUhc[/YOUTUBE]







Hasta los 10,70 tiene excusa como dilatación, más allá de eso, probablemente vuelva a la zona de mínimos de 2011.


PD: gas natural


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Voy a por una copa de cognac, a ver si pillo el chiste
> 
> 
> ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Ejem ejem... "solo" ya no se tilda desde el 2010. Aunque creo que se acepta que los carcamales lo sigamos haciendo. Yo personalmente me estoy quitando...



No es obligatorio, pero creo que sí recomendable cuando la frase presenta doble sentido como era el caso  (Al menos recuerdo que eso decía el "Panhispánico de dudas")


----------



## 5megas (12 Abr 2012)

que tal el broker de renta 4? me recomendais otro?


----------



## VLADELUI (12 Abr 2012)

NO TENGO PALABRAS. Se puede disir más alto pero más claro no. QHDLGP

El FMI pide bajar pensiones por "el riesgo de que la gente viva más de lo esperado" | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

Estuve justo ayer mirando Samsung que había dado record de beneficios 5.000 minolles (como diría Chávez). Qué tipo de cambio a euros tiene un KZ? ::




Mulder dijo:


> Sony perdió 6400 mill. de dólares su record de todos los tiempos, lo digo por si algún valiente que no tema a Pandoro quiere ponerse largo, dejo gráfico:


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> NO TENGO PALABRAS. Se puede disir más alto pero más claro no. QHDLGP
> 
> El FMI pide bajar pensiones por "el riesgo de que la gente viva más de lo esperado" | Economía | EL PAÍS



Pues busca lo que dijo ayer...Recomienda una quita sobre la deuda privada española y de familias con cargo a los depositos existentes (mmm soy el unico que piensa que a eso se le llama corralito??).No se de donde ha salido Lagarde pero muy normal no parece


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

El Dax en gráfico horario. 





Esperemos a mañana, una visita a mínimos o ruptura de los mínimos hacia abajo, no sería mala señal de entrada en largos. Hay 2 gaps abiertos más arriba que tendrá que cerrar + tarde o + temprano. El estocástico y el MACD, parece que en gráfico horario están pendiente de giro, dando la interpretación de una apertura y sesión matinal a la baja con recuperación al final del día (no sería improbable viendo estos indicadores que mañana hicieramos un martillo o así, aunque ya es demasiado aventurado y no tengo ni puta idea de lo que puede ocurrir).


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Pues busca lo que dijo ayer...Recomienda una quita sobre la deuda privada española y de familias con cargo a los depositos existentes (mmm soy el unico que piensa que a eso se le llama corralito??).No se de donde ha salido Lagarde pero muy normal no parece



Yo pido que se bajen el sueldo o desaparezca este organismo, total sólo da de comer a las putas del señor Strauss-Khan.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Abr 2012)

5megas, algunos brokers tienen cuentas demo de prueba, hazte la de R4 y la de algún otro y así comparas (así me decidí por Clicktrade descartando R4)



VLADELUI dijo:


> NO TENGO PALABRAS. Se puede disir más alto pero más claro no. QHDLGP
> 
> El FMI pide bajar pensiones por "el riesgo de que la gente viva más de lo esperado" | Economía | EL PAÍS



Tranquilos que ya están pensando en la solución...


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo pido que se bajen el sueldo o desaparezca este organismo, total sólo da de comer a las putas del señor Strauss-Khan.



Y el banco mundial,fmi, otan, onu.La verdad no se quien es peor si lagarde o khan.Comparativamente strauss era un tipo gracioso con sus calcetines rotos cuyo hobby era tirarse a putas de lujo con el dinero ajeno. Deberia desaparecer toda la casta politica unicamente manejar justicia para crear un marco de seguridad juridica. Estoy harto de que el intervencionismo puro en el cual vivimos siga manteniendo la bestia. A mi entender si esto es una union europea no tiene sentido tener politicos por localidades,comunidades y paises.Con 7 politicos para toda europa iriamos servidos (un ingeniero aleman en fomento,legislador frances en justicia,un economista austriaco,un ministro cada año de un pais como relaciones intetnacionales,un medico noruego,un finlandes en educacion,un español en vivienda) Anda que no nos ahorrariamos dinero todos los europeos


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡Cromos para todos!
> 
> Santander ampliará capital por 2.080 millones para pagar el dividendo en acciones - elEconomista.es



En la noticia no lo indica, así que aviso a navegantes (por si no lo sabiais).

El santander a primera hora del viernes abrirá con una cotización "ex-cupón". En concreto 0,22 euros menos.


----------



## fragel013 (12 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Y el banco mundial,fmi, otan, onu.La verdad no se quien es peor si lagarde o khan.Comparativamente strauss era un tipo gracioso con sus calcetines rotos cuyo hobby era tirarse a putas de lujo con el dinero ajeno. Deberia desaparecer toda la casta politica unicamente manejar justicia para crear un marco de seguridad juridica. Estoy harto de que el intervencionismo puro en el cual vivimos siga manteniendo la bestia. A mi entender si esto es una union europea no tiene sentido tener politicos por localidades,comunidades y paises.Con 7 politicos para toda europa iriamos servidos (un ingeniero aleman en fomento,legislador frances en justicia,un economista austriaco,un ministro cada año de un pais como relaciones intetnacionales,un medico noruego,un finlandes en educacion,un español en vivienda) Anda que no nos ahorrariamos dinero todos los europeos



Un español en vivienda :XX: cínico, pero genial :XX:


----------



## atman (12 Abr 2012)

A las buenas noches... por favor, la ventanilla de los owneds???

al final esas órdenes, dormirán el sueño de los justos... y mi vaticinio de ayer hace rato que está en la basura.

De todos modos... viendo lineas, no parece que tenga muchas ganas de subir, viendo volumenes, no lo tengo tan claro, pero la vela diaria, anunciaría subidas mañana. Si nos fiamos del after, estamos bajistas... de momento, claro. Los futuros en Asia, subiendo.

Y hay una noticia que no sé si animará el cotarro o si por contrario terminará de espantar a la gente... Vuelven a concederse subprime: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/11/business/lenders-returning-to-the-lucrative-subprime-market.html?_r=1

Enlace probablemente digno de poner en el principal, pero que necesitaría una traducción que no voy a hacer... hasta 1,1 millones de tarjetas se enviaron el mes de diciembre en EEUU a clientes con calificación crediticia "defectuosa". Las créditos para coche a gente con problemas de crédito se dispararon. Los bancos tienen liquidez y la quieran colocar a aquellos que están dispuestos a pagar los intereses y gastos más elevados.

Bueee... creo que esto vale para el principal... =^_^=

La última: bloomberg saca una nota en la que hace cuentas y... Apple tiene el mismo valor de mercado que la suma agregada de las 500 empresas mayores empresas públicas de España, Grecia y Portugal.


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Abr 2012)

Para el que se despierte tempranito en la Hispania le voy a tirar un dato que seguramente llenara la cartera de billetes de 500 a mas de uno (existen todavia).
"SOÑE" que Mañana en Argentina se va a anunciar algo importante que hara tocar los 17 a una empresa Española. Poneros cortos, hacerle caso a los sueños.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!



atman dijo:


> La última: bloomberg saca una nota en la que hace cuentas y... Apple tiene el mismo valor de mercado que la suma agregada de las 500 empresas mayores empresas públicas de España, Grecia y Portugal.



Eso es falso, el valor agregado de todas esas empresas públicas es negativo porque son deficitarias, en su inmensa mayoría naufragan sin liquidez estatal.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Eso es falso, el valor agregado de todas esas empresas públicas es negativo porque son deficitarias, en su inmensa mayoría naufragan sin liquidez estatal.



No lo es porque se habla de valor, y como valor aunque deficitaria tienen mucho.
Se habla de patrimonio o sea como RENFE,puede que de perdidas pero sus activos valen mucho


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Abr 2012)

A las buenas.

El beneficio de Banesto cae un 88% en el primer trimestre, hasta los 20,2 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y como sonaba gas.... GAS!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3jVc8coAUhc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Yo me refería al gas natural como MP y como la evolución de su precio puede marcar el desarrollo de las solares (ayer perdió el nivel clave de 2$). No obstante, si eso ha conducido a que nos regale con otro de sus gráficos bienvenido sea el entuerto.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Abr 2012)

Pa'rriba...

Ibex 35
Últ:7.612,30
Var (% / Ptos):0,47 %/ +35,60


----------



## Mulder (12 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No lo es porque se habla de valor, y como valor aunque deficitaria tienen mucho.
> Se habla de patrimonio o sea como RENFE,puede que de perdidas pero sus activos valen mucho



Estoy prácticamente seguro de que si contamos todo el capital invertido por el Estado que no se ha empleado en adquirir activo como un pasivo (es decir pago de nóminas por encima de coste o a pérdidas, por ejemplo), estas empresas, incluida RENFE, serían deficitarias


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No es obligatorio, pero creo que sí recomendable cuando la frase presenta doble sentido como era el caso  (Al menos recuerdo que eso decía el "Panhispánico de dudas")



Eso es de la ortografía del 1999. La ortografía del 2010 indica que solo nunca se tilda, sea adverbio o adjetivo, y si se produce ambigüedad es recomendable reformular la oración para eliminarla.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2012)

Como ha subido el nivel hortojráfico del hilo, habéis pasado de corregir unas "h" a disertar largo y tendido sobre las tildes.

Me gusta...


----------



## atman (12 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Eso es de la ortografía del 1999. La ortografía del 2010 indica que solo nunca se tilda, sea adverbio o adjetivo, y si se produce ambigüedad es recomendable reformular la oración para eliminarla.



Pero, ¿son galgos o podencos?


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como ha subido el nivel hortojráfico del hilo, habéis pasado de corregir unas "h" a disertar largo y tendido sobre las tildes.
> 
> Me gusta...



Trankila hamija, ia estoi io pá jodé la ortojrafya


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Como ha subido el nivel hortojráfico del hilo, habéis pasado de corregir unas "h" a disertar largo y tendido sobre las tildes.
> 
> Me gusta...



ya veo que me he ganado mis gafas de harry potter


----------



## tatur (12 Abr 2012)

repetimos la bajada de ayer para coger impulso? o nos vamos para abajo?


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> repetimos la bajada de ayer para coger impulso? o nos vamos para abajo?



la ampliacion de capital de espiritu santo sienta muy mal descuento de 2/3 partes :fiufiu:

los indicadores estan muy sobrevendidos lo mejor mantenerse al margen , te pones corto y lo mismo te forras o terminas empalado por pepon


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Para el que se despierte tempranito en la Hispania le voy a tirar un dato que seguramente llenara la cartera de billetes de 500 a mas de uno (existen todavia).
> "SOÑE" que Mañana en Argentina se va a anunciar algo importante que hara tocar los 17 a una empresa Española. Poneros cortos, hacerle caso a los sueños.



No tendrá por ahí apuntado donde para la bajada no ... :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Vaya engañifa se ha montado el dax, a las 9:55 plano y ahora pepinazo de 30 pipos rompeculos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Eso es de la ortografía del 1999. La ortografía del 2010 indica que solo nunca se tilda, sea adverbio o adjetivo, y si se produce ambigüedad es recomendable reformular la oración para eliminarla.



Link por favor? Estoi hiimteresado en este tema.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

El dax ha metido el turbo hamijos. Estan en pepon mode. Por cierto el TASE traia bajada de 0.4%, veremos si es buen indicador.


----------



## Xof Dub (12 Abr 2012)

Buenos días
Sigo mirando el tema de los cortos. De las plataformas que he probado en simulacion me convencen IgMarkets y Clicktrade, pero Clicktrade dice que no garantiza su funcionamiento en Macintosh. En el caso de operar, gran parte del día lo haría con un Mac, así que estoy por abrirme la cuenta con IgMarkets
Alguno de los que uséis o hayáis usado estas plataformas me recomendaría una u otra? Algún problema con ellas?

Gracias

Por cierto, se mueva para arriba o para abajo
IT'S A TRAP - YouTube


----------



## AssGaper (12 Abr 2012)

Menuda troleada el dia de hoy jaja. Volvemos a aquellos dias de volatilidad extrema.


----------



## tatur (12 Abr 2012)

esto esta que no hay por donde meterle mano.

Mi sentido aracnido me empuja a ir al huerto de Botin a por unas manzanas, pero me da mucho miedo el guarda.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

El perro se está sacudiendo las pulgas.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Link por favor? Estoi hiimteresado en este tema.



Eliminación de la tilde diacrítica en el adverbio solo y los pronombres demostrativos incluso en casos de posible ambigüedad


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> esto esta que no hay por donde meterle mano.
> 
> Mi sentido aracnido me empuja a ir al huerto de Botin a por unas manzanas, pero me da mucho miedo el guarda.



Ayer entre y robé yo unas pocas (salí demasiado pronto, podría haberme llevado un saco lleno)

Pero estoy planteandome un intento si sigue cayendo a los 5,20 . También me tienta bbva si vuelve a los 5,40...

Pero ya me pilló el guarda de don emilio hace unas semanas y ahora entro con bastante más miedo...


----------



## tatur (12 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Ayer entre y robé yo unas pocas (salí demasiado pronto, podría haberme llevado un saco lleno)
> 
> Pero estoy planteandome un intento si sigue cayendo a los 5,20 . También me tienta bbva si vuelve a los 5,40...
> 
> Pero ya me pilló el guarda de don emilio hace unas semanas y ahora entro con bastante más miedo...



A mi me paso hace un mes que entré al huerto y segun estaba cogiendo la manzana llego un señor de color muy amable y......prefiero no contarlo.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Abr 2012)

Pobre ACS( y vaya cabronada que me hizo perder ) -5.85%
no parara hasta que su maltratadora ibe pare en 3,5
Esperemos que no tarde mucho en llegar a 3,5 ibe o la sangria de ACS no va a tener limite


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Abr 2012)

Resacosos dias.

LLegan las temporadas estivales con sus profit warnings y vuelven, no no vuelven los grupos de los 90 con aire mariposon, vuelven las rebajas.

Banco Espirito Santo (BES.LS)
-Lisbon Ticker: 0AM000 / ISIN: PTBES0AM0007

1,00 Down 0,17(14.31%)


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que el IBEX va a rebotar. No me disgusta lo que está haciendo y los principales valores están muy cerca de soporte así como llevan una bajada ininterrumpida muy importante. Están barriendo claramente.

El riesgo es que le dé por bajar al SP y entonces se anula todo escenario probable de rebote. El SP ya ha hecho pullback hasta los 1376. Mientras que no los pase, lo lógico es que retome la senda a los 1342.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Abr 2012)

¡¡Vamos a morir todos cienes y cienes de veces!!


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Yo me refería al gas natural como MP y como la evolución de su precio puede marcar el desarrollo de las solares (ayer perdió el nivel clave de 2$). No obstante, si eso ha conducido a que nos regale con otro de sus gráficos bienvenido sea el entuerto.



Lo sé, pero era una excusa perfecta para sacar el tema, que la situación de GAS bien merecía un comentario.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que el IBEX va a rebotar. No me disgusta lo que está haciendo y los principales valores están muy cerca de soporte así como llevan una bajada ininterrumpida muy importante. Están barriendo claramente.
> 
> El riesgo es que le dé por bajar al SP y entonces se anula todo escenario probable de rebote. El SP ya ha hecho pullback hasta los 1376. Mientras que no los pase, lo lógico es que retome la senda a los 1342.



El tema no es solo lo que apuntas del SP. Lo más preocupante de hoy, es que estamos cayendo un 1.8%, ¡y el DAX está en verde!.


----------



## atman (12 Abr 2012)

EL SP podría estar consolidando un dobel suelo para atacar en apertura los 1376 y luego los 138X (no ma'cuerdo y no puedo mirarlo ahora).


----------



## Seren (12 Abr 2012)

Dentro de SAN a 5,16, en mínimos del año pasado.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,16, en mínimos del año pasado.



¡¡¡Valiente!!!


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,16, en mínimos del año pasado.



Ya lo comenté ayer. Mañana tiene dividendo y abrirá con 0,22 euros menos. 

Tal como está ahora mismo, mañana empezaría por debajo de 5 euros.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Dentro de SAN a 5,16, en mínimos del año pasado.



Que lo disfrutes hasta los 5,00


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

corto euro-dolar 1,312


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Abr 2012)

Sr. Mv solo tiene 3 decimales su broker?


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

Sobre la sesión de hoy, efectivamente, ha sido un poco troleada, una dilatación por encima de la figura de vuelta, pero no ha llegado a sobrepasar el nivel relevante, así que tampoco ha sido una trampa muy dura porque no ha confirmado el giro (serían 250 puntos mínimo para arriba en el IBEX, como había comentado), que las ha habido de peores y con diferencia. Otros valores lo ilustran bien, también:







Fijaos como tanto FERROVIAL como el IBEX tienen nivel relevantes bastante claros por encima de dónde ha llegado el precio durante la sesión de hoy, lo que podría ser, ahora inventando un poco las cosas en favor de un ejemplo, la línea clavicular de un HCHi. En sendos recuadros azules lo señalo.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Sr. Mv solo tiene 3 decimales su broker?



es que es un broker lowcost si quiero el cuarto decimal me cobran mas y MV es lonchafinista a mas no poder :S


----------



## Seren (12 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ya lo comenté ayer. Mañana tiene dividendo y abrirá con 0,22 euros menos.
> 
> Tal como está ahora mismo, mañana empezaría por debajo de 5 euros.



Lo que temo más es lo de la ampliación de capital, que cualquier dia te ves con un -4% sin correlación con ibex. No se si es posible saber cuando podría ser uno de esos dias. 
Lo de la bajada del dividendo me da más igual, si empieza a rebotar se lo liquida el mercado y te llevas la pasta. En el último que dieron fue en pleno rally alcista. En este caso a ver para donde tira, el SL lo tengo debajo de 5.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que es un broker lowcost si quiero el cuarto decimal me cobran mas y MV es lonchafinista a mas no poder :S



Hombre pues de 1.312 @ 1.311 son 10 pipos, que depende la pasta metida hay un buen viaje...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Que de puta pena está el ibex. Va a su bola directo al infierno

Que mala pinta


----------



## Antiparras (12 Abr 2012)

no entiendo nada, si ayer el bicho metió 3 goles a que viene este castigo al señor florentimo?


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Abr 2012)

Antiparras dijo:


> no entiendo nada, si ayer el bicho metió 3 goles a que viene este castigo al señor florentimo?



Janus es del barça...


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Hombre pues de 1.312 @ 1.311 son 10 pipos, que depende la pasta metida hay un buen viaje...



10 pipos :: amigo ustec cree que MV invierte pensando en pequeñeces 

espero que rompa la clavicular del H-C-H para irnos como minimo al 1,25 y ustec me viene con lo de los 10 pipos :XX:


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2012)

Como podrán observar, se acerca la primavera en el huerto de Don Emilio y empiezo a acercarme para ver si yo también consigo unas manzanitas... aunque, advierto que estos últimos meses ha tenido al negro de custodio y ha hecho sus diabluras con algunos de los compañeros.



Esto por poner una orden a 4,98... pero, me tiembla un poco la mano.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Lo que temo más es lo de la ampliación de capital, que cualquier dia te ves con un -4% sin correlación con ibex. No se si es posible saber cuando podría ser uno de esos dias.
> Lo de la bajada del dividendo me da más igual, si empieza a rebotar se lo liquida el mercado y te llevas la pasta. En el último que dieron fue en pleno rally alcista. En este caso a ver para donde tira, el SL lo tengo debajo de 5.



Esta es la "hoja de ruta" del SAN:



> 11 de abril de 2012. Comunicación del número de derechos necesarios para recibir una acción y del precio definitivo del compromiso de compra de derechos.
> 12 de abril de 2012 (23:59 horas CET). Fecha de referencia (record date) para la asignación de derechos.
> 13 de abril de 2012. Comienzo del período de negociación de derechos. La acción Santander cotiza “ex-cupón”.
> 23 de abril de 2012. Fin del plazo para solicitar retribución en efectivo (venta de derechos a Grupo Santander).
> ...


----------



## VOTIN (12 Abr 2012)

Vamos a atravesar los 7400 en direccion a los 7300
rogamos a los señores pasajeros que se abrochen el cinturon y abran bien el culo
que un amigo se les va a presentar como compañero de viaje


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Que de puta pena está el ibex. Va a su bola directo al infierno
> 
> Que mala pinta



Está haciendo lo que debe hacer, demasiado rápido pero el camino es el que es.

Largos ni tocarlos.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (12 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Está haciendo lo que debe hacer, demasiado rápido pero el camino es el que es.
> 
> Largos ni tocarlos.



Eres el Borja Mateo del Ibex. 

Edito: perdón, done pone Ibex léase Churribex asqueroso.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Eres el Borja Mateo del Ibex.
> 
> Edito: perdón, done pone Ibex léase Churribex asqueroso.



Amos, no jooodas ....


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Vamos a atravesar los 7400 en direccion a los 7300
> rogamos a los señores pasajeros que se abrochen el cinturon y abran bien el culo
> que un amigo se les va a presentar como compañero de viaje



Pues un Fiat 500 nos pita para dejarle adelantarnos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

Ale ya tenemos dos identificados.

Bertok->Borja Mateo (además empiezan por B....sossssspechoso)
Mulder->Cárpatos


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Está haciendo lo que debe hacer, demasiado rápido pero el camino es el que es.
> 
> Largos ni tocarlos.



Pues mientras TEF no pierda los 11,40, pienso que tendremos peponazo, independientemente de si el IBEX cae hasta los 7.300.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

Pa echarnos unas risas....

*[BANKIA]*


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues mientras TEF no pierda los 11,40, pienso que tendremos peponazo, independientemente de si el IBEX cae hasta los 7.300.



Ojalá tenga usted razón. En Valencia a las personas insignes, en vez de calles les ponemos clubs:







Y si tocamos los 9.000, le ponemos una disco de la ruta del bacalao.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ojalá tenga usted razón. En Valencia a las personas insignes, en vez de calles les ponemos clubs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando cumpla los 18 le invitamos entre todos a unos pelotazos ahí dentro.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues mientras TEF no pierda los 11,40, pienso que tendremos peponazo, independientemente de si el IBEX cae hasta los 7.300.



En el cortísimo cualquier cosa es posible, scalping a saco para aprovecharlo.

Con miras un poca más amplias, me andaría con extrema prudencia de abrir un largo.

La tendencia es demoledora.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ojalá tenga usted razón. En Valencia a las personas insignes, en vez de calles les ponemos clubs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De la misma forma que comenté hará un par de días que le veía un 3% de caída adicional, en estos momentos, ya con casi todo el trayecto hecho y viendo como ha ido frenando, pienso que TELEFONICA está para rebotar mucho:







Esa pivot ha dado mucho juego en el pasado y el nivel horizontal es también relevante.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuando cumpla los 18 le invitamos entre todos a unos pelotazos ahí dentro.




Por entonces yo ya tendré 3 hijos... Déjese, déjese... Prefiero hacerlo a la vieja usanza: DNI falso y soborno al mazas llegado al caso.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por entonces yo ya tendré 3 hijos... Déjese, déjese... Prefiero hacerlo a la vieja usanza: DNI falso y soborno al mazas llegado al caso.



Que rápido va usted... si todavía ni se ha casado.
Cuando tenga el 1º, ya me dirá si van a caer otros dos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por entonces yo ya tendré 3 hijos... Déjese, déjese... Prefiero hacerlo a la vieja usanza: DNI falso y soborno al mazas llegado al caso.



Di que sí, y le traemos su propio taburete para la barra.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ale ya tenemos dos identificados.
> 
> Bertok->Borja Mateo (además empiezan por B....sossssspechoso)
> Mulder->Cárpatos



Super Bass (Cover) Nicki Minaj... - YouTube


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que rápido va usted... si todavía ni se ha casado.
> Cuando tenga el 1º, ya me dirá si van a caer otros dos.



!Pero que antigua es! 
¿quién le dice que no los tenga ya?


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que rápido va usted... si todavía ni se ha casado.
> Cuando tenga el 1º, ya me dirá si van a caer otros dos.



Le saltó el SL con el primero? Le ha enviado un margin call a su marido? Cuente, cuente :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que rápido va usted... si todavía ni se ha casado.
> Cuando tenga el 1º, ya me dirá si van a caer otros dos.



Yo no soy rápido, sino Claca lento camino de los 18...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le saltó el SL con el primero? Le ha enviado un margin call a su marido? Cuente, cuente :rolleye:



Digamos que tal y como están los mercados, no es momento de ponerse largo.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> !Pero que antigua es!
> ¿quién le dice que no los tenga ya?



Hoyga, que yo soy muy moderna.
Fíjese que estoy a punto de liarme la manta a la cabeza y pintar la casa con eso tan moderno que ha salido... gotelé, lo llaman.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Digamos que tal y como están los mercados, no es momento de ponerse largo.



Yo también soy del parecer que no hay que apalancarse ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

Por cierto Maestro Claca, ¿no da un poco de canguelo abrir largos en TEF teniendo activo ese segundo bajista? Para eso SL, ya se


----------



## pecata minuta (12 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Yo también soy del parecer que no hay que apalancarse ::



Eso sí, cuando llegue el momento apropiado... ampliaré mi cartera con más valores.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto Maestro Claca, ¿no da un poco de canguelo abrir largos en TEF teniendo activo ese segundo bajista? Para eso SL, ya se



Pensaba que estaba a bordo bajo las órdenes del capitán Borj... Bertok. Desembarcaremos en 8,5.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pensaba que estaba a bordo bajo las órdenes del capitán Borj... Bertok. Desembarcaremos en 8,5.



No, no. Si no estoy dentro. Solo pregunto al maestro. Es bueno ir sacándole su operativa .

*[TEFDECLACA]*







En mi opinión, si rebota el precio, que puede hacerlo perfectamente, quedará entre las líenas rojas para después seguir guaneando. Me abstengo de entrar en este caso. Recogeré mi owned en el momento oportuno.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que el IBEX va a rebotar. No me disgusta lo que está haciendo y los principales valores están muy cerca de soporte así como llevan una bajada ininterrumpida muy importante. Están barriendo claramente.
> 
> El riesgo es que le dé por bajar al SP y entonces se anula todo escenario probable de rebote. El SP ya ha hecho pullback hasta los 1376. Mientras que no los pase, lo lógico es que retome la senda a los 1342.



Ya lo tengo en verde y con la posición protegida a nivel de entrada. A seguirlo hasta los 8000 ojalá.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto Maestro Claca, ¿no da un poco de canguelo abrir largos en TEF teniendo activo ese segundo bajista? Para eso SL, ya se



Como siempre, depende del plazo. Recuerdo esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-visto-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-401.html#post4817130

Y en otros comentarios mencionado la posibilidad de ese segundo que ahora está activo. ¿He cambiado de opinión? No, simplemente el gráfico parece indicar la formación de un suelo temporal.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pensaba que estaba a bordo bajo las órdenes del capitán Borj... Bertok. Desembarcaremos en 8,5.



Esa playa está muy complicada. Caerán muchos por el camino y los últimos serán los primeros.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> El tema no es solo lo que apuntas del SP. Lo más preocupante de hoy, es que estamos cayendo un 1.8%, ¡y el DAX está en verde!.



Tranquilidad. Eso no va a ser así toda la vida. De la misma forma que está superelástico hacia abajo, lo puede estar hacia arriba. La vela de hoy por la mañana ha barrido multitud de largos. Eso y estar en soporte milimétrico es una opción con excelente r/r.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

Y, por cierto, ese comentario de TEF, lo repetí en enero con las eléctricas, diciendo que iban a dar muchos problemas a todos esos inversores "por fundamentales" que buscan refugio, como así ha sido. El sentimiento contrario juega un papel muy importante en todo esto. Cuando la tele dice que el sector financiero está kaputt y que nos suben las tarifas energéticas, ¿dónde creéis que va la gacelada a pastar?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

Pues como estoy fuera y hablo por hablar, propongo el siguiente cuento de la lechera...

noticia mamporrera en 3,2,1 y nos mándan entre hoy y mañana a los 72xx (detonante 2º bajista activo con pérdida de nuevo de los 7400)


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, no. Si no estoy dentro. Solo pregunto al maestro. Es bueno ir sacándole su operativa .
> 
> *[TEFDECLACA]*
> 
> ...



Es una opción larga muy buena en términos de r/r. Ya estamos montando en ella.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No, no. Si no estoy dentro. Solo pregunto al maestro. Es bueno ir sacándole su operativa .
> 
> *[TEFDECLACA]*
> 
> ...



Eso ya sería un señor rebote ¿no? 

De todos modos, el gráfico no refleja todo lo que hay. Esa es una muy buena zona para probar largos, con la volatilidad que hay, si el nivel son los 11,40, el stop debería estar algo por debajo, pero la recompensa puede ser muy maja.


----------



## ghkghk (12 Abr 2012)

¡¡Bankia liderando el pelotón basura!! Si eso no es una señal de largos, que baje Dios y lo vea...


----------



## The Hellion (12 Abr 2012)

De los creadores de _Pandoro_, ahora llega
*Montoro*







Cuando creías que tenías el dinero a salvo en la cuenta del extranjero, 
el terror llama a tu puerta
Montoro anuncia que el plan antifraude obligará a informar de cuentas en el extranjero - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Le saltó el SL con el primero? Le ha enviado un margin call a su marido? Cuente, cuente



pecata minuta dijo:


> Digamos que tal y como están los mercados, no es momento de ponerse largo.



Jajjaja

que risas me he echado

En este hilo debería permitir las frase míticas en la cabecera. Esta sería una de ellas.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> De los creadores de _Pandoro_, ahora llega
> *Montoro*
> 
> 
> ...



Primos tienen que ser

Con los dedos indica el enema que nos van a aplicar...


----------



## tatur (12 Abr 2012)

Ya tengo en el cesto unas manzanitas, creo que voy a salir del huerto antes de que me pille el guarda


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Primos tienen que ser
> 
> Con los dedos indica el enema que nos van a aplicar...



Por favor, absténganse de poner fotos de HDLGP orejones. Eso está prohibido en este hilo así como la aparición de cenizos.


----------



## wetpiñata (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Primos tienen que ser
> 
> Con los dedos indica el enema que nos van a aplicar...



Yo creo que está relatando la última cumbre. El dedito más gordo es la Merkel...

A las 14:30 Balance Comercial y peticiones de desempleo iniciales en USA que pueden tener más importancia de lo habitual después del dato de creación de empleo.

Ah... se me olvidaba el índice de precios... también a las 14:30


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Abr 2012)

Kirchner podría anunciar hoy la entrada del Estado argentino en YPF.
Fuente el Economista.
Ayer avise por la madrugada que pasaria hoy con las acciones de Repsol, y hace unos meses tambien comente que estuvieran atentos con este tema.
Espero que algun "Corto" me haya hecho caso esta mañana.


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2012)

Mal dato viene el oso


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Ataque frontal al IBEX, el MIBTEL se libra. Todo centrado en el IBEX, la banca sufriendo pero no se termina de despeñar en plan pánico. Buen r/r.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

ya solo veo relevante para un rebote y nada mas que para un rebote el 6700


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Abr 2012)

IBEX intradia

Ahi va mi jpg paint y mi sesudo analisis

No le doy chance de largos a mas de 7470 siendo realista, mas aun viendo el grafico semanal, siempre y cuando no rompa el 430 que hasta ahora ha sido la zona de "referencia" porque de ahi pa'bajo

va con unos minutos de retraso, a este momento de posteo toca esa zona, a ver que hace


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

a los larguistas les digo , esperen un par de meses por lo menos y tendran buenos precios


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> va con unos minutos de retraso, a este momento de posteo toca esa zona, a ver que hace



¿Como lo ven ustedes? ¿mas o menos voy acertado? ahi va rennqueando por esos 430 ... ni fu ni fa


----------



## carloszorro (12 Abr 2012)

Lo de ayer fué un repunte, repunte es menos que rebote. 

Yo creo que puede irse a los 3.000 puntos sin problema.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Abr 2012)

carloszorro dijo:


> Lo de ayer fué un repunte, repunte es menos que rebote.
> 
> Yo creo que puede irse a los 3.000 puntos sin problema.



Gracias. 

pd: perdon que no de apenas thanks y los de asi, no es por nada, es que los uso para tener a mano algunos post grandiosos de toda indole, con articulos, videos, o tesis foriles, algunos analisis que quiero recordar de este hilo ... no se lo tomen a mal, yo les daria uno por cada post, aunque fuesen para decir la hora, de verdad


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Y, por cierto, ese comentario de TEF, lo repetí en enero con las eléctricas, diciendo que iban a dar muchos problemas a todos esos inversores "por fundamentales" que buscan refugio, como así ha sido. El sentimiento contrario juega un papel muy importante en todo esto. Cuando la tele dice que el sector financiero está kaputt y que nos suben las tarifas energéticas, ¿dónde creéis que va la gacelada a pastar?



Como ves ibe.Parece que no tiene freno?


----------



## carloszorro (12 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> pd: perdon que no de apenas thanks y los de asi, no es por nada, es que los uso para tener a mano algunos post grandiosos de toda indole, con articulos, videos, o tesis foriles, algunos analisis que quiero recordar de este hilo ... no se lo tomen a mal, yo les daria uno por cada post, aunque fuesen para decir la hora, de verdad



Si, la bolsa de Atenas bajó mucho más, y eso que eran rescatables. )


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Pues yo me acabo de poner largo en TEF. 

Con stop ajustadito y con una vela encendida a san rebote.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Abr 2012)

Bueno. Un arreoncillo para arriba. :fiufiu:


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Parece que esta tarde pinta verde en dax y usa. Seguimos haciendo la cama a los gacelos.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Vaya subidón llevan las coal


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Bueno pues aqui no ha pasado nada (para toda bolsa excepto ibex claro). El dax vuelve al camino de esta mañana y usa sigue soñando con papeles.

Hasta las 9 de la noche no aparezco ya.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Ole, ole.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Es hora de sacar a la conchita velasco


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Janus

las coal, las coal , diooosss!!

El negro de las patriot se ha ido de golfas hoy


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (12 Abr 2012)

Se ha puesto palote el Ibex.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Vela verde con cicuta en la punta para los cortos


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Como ves ibe.Parece que no tiene freno?



No te creas...







Y mírate este comentario de diciembre:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ibex-35-diciembre-2011-ii-12.html#post5491512

Es decir, que no está haciendo nada sorprendente. Eso sí, hasta la fecha no ha dado ninguna opción a largos.


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

Vaya extres de mercado.Esta mas loco que sus politicos


----------



## atman (12 Abr 2012)

Le pusieron la miel en los labios a los cortos y ahora se los llevan a todos por delante... Menuda parrillada de gacela...


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya extres de mercado.Esta mas loco que sus politicos



Pues te voy a decir una cosa, sobre estos niveles, con margen holgado por abajo, el IBEX tiene la oportunidad de reestructurarse al alza muy seriamente. ¿Lo logrará? Yo pienso que no, pero los soportes que hay por ahí son muy importantes; vuelvo a repetir que cuando todavía no habíamos hecho suelo en septiembre del año pasado muchos buscaban estos precios para realizar entradas de cara al largo plazo. ¿Qué ha cambiado? ¿El sentimiento? ¿Más motivo para apostar al alza ¿no?

Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebotón espectacular cuando por fin el chicharrex le dé por hacer un suelo, pero se quedará en eso. Tampoco se puede ignorar que el BUND sigue contra la resistencia, eso es, las papeletas están en que baje, aunque todavía durante estas sesiones podría hacer nuevos máximos.

Obviamente hay que distinguir lo que yo pienso y lo que el precio hace, así que centrémonos en lo que el IBEX tiene por delante: una zona de soportes sobre la que empieza a desacelerar la caída. De ahí a ver qué sale


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Pues te voy a decir una cosa, sobre estos niveles, con margen holgado por abajo, el IBEX tiene la oportunidad de reestructurarse al alza muy seriamente. ¿Lo logrará? Yo pienso que no, pero los soportes que hay por ahí son muy importantes; vuelvo a repetir que cuando todavía no habíamos hecho suelo en septiembre del año pasado muchos buscaban estos precios para realizar entradas de cara al largo plazo. ¿Qué ha cambiado? ¿El sentimiento? ¿Más motivo para apostar al alza ¿no?
> 
> Yo creo que vamos a ver un rebotón espectacular cuando por fin el chicharrex le dé por hacer un suelo, pero se quedará en eso. Tampoco se puede ignorar que el BUND sigue contra la resistencia, eso es, las papeletas están en que baje, aunque todavía durante estas sesiones podría hacer nuevos máximos.
> 
> Obviamente hay que distinguir lo que yo pienso y lo que el precio hace, así que centrémonos en lo que el IBEX tiene por delante: una zona de soportes sobre la que empieza a desacelerar la caída. De ahí a ver qué sale



Espero en el rebote poder soltar bbva con alguna plusvalia, que necesito liquidez para junio.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Janus
> 
> las coal, las coal , diooosss!!
> 
> El negro de las patriot se ha ido de golfas hoy



Se están poniendo bien pero no olvides que la tendencia de medio es bajista. Ha bajado tanto que un mero rebote puede parecer muy relevante .... pero no deja de ser bajista de momento.


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> No te creas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Espero que no empeore mucho mas el escenario.Sobre estos niveles esperaba un rebote de cierta intensidad, pero parece que se ha pospuesto hasta nueva orden. Ayer las recompras fueron ridiculas en comparacion a lo que tocaba


----------



## atman (12 Abr 2012)

Dice Cárpatos:


> El mercado está muy difícil, pese a las malas noticias dadas por el dato de paro semanal en EEUU las bolsas se han dado la vuelta al alza, de la mano del sector de materiales básicos, que sube en Europa nada menos que el 2,5% arrastrando a los índices generales.



De que me suena... de que...


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Abr 2012)

Pues acabo de entrar en santander a 5,20, largo. A esperar a robar manzanas, dios mio, dios mio, que no me ves el guarda.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)




----------



## atman (12 Abr 2012)

De verdad, y aún estando fuera, me parece la leche lo que cuesta bajar 10 puñeteros puntos y la facilidad con que se suben...


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> De verdad, y aún estando fuera, me parece la leche lo que cuesta bajar 10 puñeteros puntos y la facilidad con que se suben...



Manipulacion hamijo. Vaya pepinazo que acaban de meter. Wellcome back 1400s.

Menuda se estan montando los usa.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Se están poniendo bien pero no olvides que la tendencia de medio es bajista. Ha bajado tanto que un mero rebote puede parecer muy relevante .... pero no deja de ser bajista de momento.



Que me quiten lo bailao, casi un 10% en dos días

ay que me lol


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

A por los cortos, que son pocos y cobardes .

Rendiros, que llevo a Claca de aliado.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> De los creadores de _Pandoro_, ahora llega
> *Montoro*
> 
> 
> ...



Me gusta más esta: Pandoro, Montoro y Rajao os va a poner el culo así!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> A por los cortos, que son pocos y cobardes .
> 
> Rendiros, que llevo a Claca de aliado.



Tengamos cuidado, Pandoro acecha...


----------



## pollastre (12 Abr 2012)

puf.... un poble algolítmico como, yo se muere de asco en trends tan brutales, me da igual que sean pa`rriba que pa'bajo. No veo hueco por donde meter los hocicos con seguridad.

Me voy a tomar un café, vaya mêgdde.


----------



## FranR (12 Abr 2012)

EL E.M.-P.O.T.R.A. 2.0 dice verdes al cierre

Aquí el gráfico


----------



## Optimista bien informado (12 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Buenos días
> Sigo mirando el tema de los cortos. De las plataformas que he probado en simulacion me convencen IgMarkets y Clicktrade, pero Clicktrade dice que no garantiza su funcionamiento en Macintosh. En el caso de operar, gran parte del día lo haría con un Mac, así que estoy por abrirme la cuenta con IgMarkets
> Alguno de los que uséis o hayáis usado estas plataformas me recomendaría una u otra? Algún problema con ellas?



Clicktrade tiene también una versión vía web (bastante más limitada que la plataforma de PC) que quizá le haga el apaño en Mac.



The Hellion dijo:


> De los creadores de _Pandoro_, ahora llega
> *Montoro*



Pues me van a perdonar pero a mi el Ministro del Tesoro me parece que tiene un parecido más que razonable con:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

pos ale largo el pirata se va!


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)




----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pues acabo de entrar en santander a 5,20, largo. A esperar a robar manzanas, dios mio, dios mio, que no me ves el guarda.



Igualito que yo, que soy la tipica gacelilla...


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Señoras y señores, el ibex comienza a acercarse al verde, quien lo diria perdiendo un 2% esta mañana. Tremenda subida en usa, esto es flipante. Capaces de visitar el 1400 hoy y todo.

Noto que esta todo el mundo alcista, como cambia el panorama en menos de una semana.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Abr 2012)

Verde que te quiero verde.
Verde viento. Verdes ramas.
El barco sobre la mar
y el caballo en la montaña.
Con la sombra en la cintura
ella sueña en su baranda,
verde carne, pelo verde,
con ojos de fría plata.
Verde que te quiero verde.
Bajo la luna gitana,
las cosas la están mirando
y ella no puede mirarlas.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Abr 2012)

el ibex dando pena :ouch:

en los 6700 cargo largos con un par


----------



## VLADELUI (12 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> verde que te quiero verde.
> Verde viento. Verdes ramas.
> El barco sobre la mar
> y el caballo en la montaña.
> ...



que yo me la lleve al rio
pensando que era mozuela
y resulto que era un tio
y por poco me la cuela


----------



## FranR (12 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> EL E.M.-P.O.T.R.A. 2.0 dice verdes al cierre



Lo intentó al dar señal pero nada, sin fuerza.


Tres sesiones continuadas con cierres muy apretados. Latigazo al canto...ienso:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Joder, vaya cierre más nefasto. ¿Es que no va a haber una subidita, aunque sea hasta los 7800?. Al menos he entrado en TEF en un punto bastante bajo.

Ya me veo recibiendo a pandoro de nuevo. Estoy por adoptarlo :cook:.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> que yo me la lleve al rio
> pensando que era mozuela
> y resulto que era un tio
> y por poco me la cuela


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Abr 2012)

Apple no puede con los 632 desde el dia que empezo su guaneo oficial. Y eso con el SP subiendo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


>



Ese, ese es el oso cabrón que no me deja acercarme a coger manzanas de la huerta de don Emilio .


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

Ni hao Chinito, dónde vende ese licol que toma ustel?

Yo también quelel cantal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Abr 2012)

Licol como si sel lejia, impoltante llegado cilcunstacias es que malee, que malee mucho. Maleal sin cael suelo que eso hacel palecel bolacho. Licol que haga sentil que tu mujel sel atlactiva como jovenes de peliculas amelicanas. 

En tiempos jovenes yo bebel hasta agua del pajalo, asi quedalme.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Abr 2012)

La lastima del ibex es todo el ibex, si no fuera por eso, hoy habria acabado en verde. El destino son los 8100 puntos. O bien cuando el dax y los usa se vayan abajo haremos bueno el segundo impulso que nos manda a los 5000 points. Tef en zona de rebote es la esperanza del indice, en manos de Alierta estamos. Y eso aunque no se lo crean, no es nada bueno.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (12 Abr 2012)

Y les dejo con otro pio pio exclusivo para este hilo. El banco que creo siemens para hacer sus depositos con el bce, puede ser noticia proximamente con otra jugada parecida.


----------



## R3v3nANT (12 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En tiempos jovenes yo bebel hasta agua del pajalo, asi quedalme.



aaahhh pol eso ustel cantal como luiseñol.


----------



## mataresfacil (12 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ese, ese es el oso cabrón que no me deja acercarme a coger manzanas de la huerta de don Emilio .



Yo me he metio, a ver si no me ve y me lo follo bien follado. ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El Dax en gráfico horario.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, ayer comentamos el post de arriba, parece que ha cumplido más o menos lo que intuíamos para la sesión (en el ibex hizo justo eso, y en el dax no es un martillo, pero se parece por ahora).


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Argentina expropiará el 50,01% de YPF: golpe para Repsol de Cristina Kirchner - elEconomista.es

Menuda gitanada le han metido, es una crack la tipa esta.

Me huelo a que todos los españolitos vamos a pagar el vacio de esta empresa


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Argentina expropiará el 50,01% de YPF: golpe para Repsol de Cristina Kirchner - elEconomista.es
> 
> Menuda gitanada le han metido, es una crack la tipa esta.
> 
> Me huelo a que todos los españolitos vamos a pagar el vacio de esta empresa




Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.

Pagina 240.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

El ibex
Veamos que hizo hoy, que puede/creo que va a hacer mañana y que podría hacer en un futuro:










Primero, miremos el gráfico en 5 minutos: 
vemos que después de empezar bajista (como comentabamos ayer) se frenó haciendo a lo largo de la mañana un doble suelo aproximado (muy poco serio, pero llamémosle así), realizando un impulso fibo entre 7416 y 7519 aprox, corregido al fibo del 38,2% muy correcto y activado posteriormente. A ver, deberíamos irnos a los 7580 como mínimo para completar la 2ª estructura y el doble suelo (en velas 5 minutos).
Cualquier avance por encima de los 7620, nos puede dar 200 ptos de ganancia arriba hasta los 7820-7830 por una activación de otro doble suelo +- poco regular (se puede ver en la gráfica de 5 minutos).
En la gráfica diaria, nada seguimos sobrevendidos, intentando la perforación de la zona para los próximas/os horas/par de dias a lo sumo. Hay un canal que bueno, se puede dar como tal, que de romper, nos marcaría ese objetivo de los 7820 tb +-.
Ojo! que puede ocurrir un día paranormal, y caernos a los infiernos, pero bueno, mi opinión de lo que puede ocurrir es lo que he comentado antes.


----------



## Adriangtir (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
> Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
> No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.



Eh!!

Soy un don nadie pero me he sacado un buen viaje hoy gracias a usted (un 2,5%)


----------



## kemao2 (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Para el que se despierte tempranito en la Hispania le voy a tirar un dato que seguramente llenara la cartera de billetes de 500 a mas de uno (existen todavia).
> "SOÑE" que Mañana en Argentina se va a anunciar algo importante que hara tocar los 17 a una empresa Española. Poneros cortos, hacerle caso a los sueños.



Oiga hamijo imagino que escribe desde Argentina por esas horas de participar.


CUentenos mas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
> Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
> No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.
> 
> Pagina 240.



Se lo acabo de comentar a mi novia al ver la noticia en TV, gracias por a info! 

Entienda que aqui no nos tomamos nadie en serio, no se lo tome como algo personal


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
> Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
> No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.
> 
> Pagina 240.



A los ejpañoles de solera les va eso de perder porque ellos lo valen. ::

No desistas, la cuestión es salvar a alguno y no a todos.


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
> Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
> No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.



No te lo tomes a mal. En este foro se sueltan muchas cosas en forma de sueños, la mayoría son sólo pajas mentales, pero algunas veces ciertamente dan en el clavo. Hay que reconocer que tus sueños eran de los buenos, así que gracias por compartir la información.

Dicho esto, piensa que por aquí -en el hilo- la mayoría las noticias nos dan exactamente lo mismo (no a todos, pero...), básicamente, porque normalmente aparecen cuando los efectos de la misma ya se han dado en gran parte. REPSOL ha caído ya un 30% desde máximos, por algo sería, y lo mejor de todo es que en su momento pudimos comentar que era venta inmediata, que se la iba a pegar muy duramente, entiende por lo tanto que no se le dé tanta importancia a las circunstancias que acompañan la caída, no obstante, siempre se agradecerá este tipo de información, porque puede mover el mercado a corto plazo, y poder anticipar estos movimientos sin duda resulta de gran ayuda.

Aquí cada uno aporta lo que quiere y cuando quiere, y sería una pena dejar de contar con tu colaboración. Gracias por anticiparnos la jugada


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
> Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
> No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.
> 
> Pagina 240.



Esta info me temo que los leoncios gordos ya la tenían hace ya tiempo y ya huyeron. Siguiendo el espíritu del hilo: está descontado. 

Menuda tiparraca la Kitchner esta, no?

pd mira, claca, ya se me adelantó por la derecha y escribió algo similar


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2012)

Molaría una guerra Argento/Ejpain si la hubo por las Malvinas que menos por REPSOL ::


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Molaría una guerra Argento/Ejpain si la hubo por las Malvinas que menos por REPSOL ::



A mi no me gustaría ni en broma, ni por esto ni por nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Argentina es una pena, tiene al mando a una Leire Pajín con mejor presencia y más años (es de chiste que a eso le llamen igualdad o triunfo de la mujer), pero le están sobrepasando al estilo Hamilton (mi preferido de Formula 1 por cierto, aunque caiga mal) los Chile, Colombia y Brasil (Colombia creo que será el próximo gran mercado alcista. Por cierto, el ibex, este trimestre ha sido el peor por detrás del de Sri Lanka).
Veamos repsol.
Ha cumplido dos estructuras muy correctas aquí comentadas y sí, tiene un objetivo en una segunda estructura acelerada de mayor rango en los 15,3 (en realidad, tengo la intuición de que se puede ir a los 14,5 por un doble techo que activará en un futuro y que aún no hizo el segundo techo, pero son simplemente cábalas mías). En todo caso, buena vela y ganas de subir parece creo en las próximas sesiones (poco a poco creo que deberíamos intentar los 20 € para meter un cortazo luego de 5 € de recorrido)


----------



## Diegol07 (12 Abr 2012)

En cuanto tenga otro sueño de estos lo compartire, le tengo mucho cariño a este hilo, aunque apenas comente lo leo todos los dias.
Gracias a ustedes por todos los datos y comentarios diarios que aportais.
Con el tema YPF no tengo ningun dato que haga mover los mercados mas de lo que ya se lee por la prensa.
Solo decir que anda un chino dando vueltas por abajo de mi casa, todavia no se animo a entrar.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Los títulos de YPF se disparan cerca de un 9% en Buenos Aires


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2012)

Mañana si el IPC usano es bueno se van a ir a 1420 otra vez.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Me da que en el cierre se van a pulir los maximos diarios como mantequilla. Tengo asumido que volvemos a los 1400.


----------



## Burbujilimo (12 Abr 2012)

Pregunta de hereje, ¿como ven bankia? ¿Podría haber hecho ya un suelo y estar rebotando?


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Argentina expropiará el 50,01% de YPF: golpe para Repsol de Cristina Kirchner - elEconomista.es
> 
> Menuda gitanada le han metido, es una crack la tipa esta.
> 
> Me huelo a que todos los españolitos vamos a pagar el vacio de esta empresa



Ahora es cuando el valor pudiera subir. No obstante, guiarse por el chart y ante la señal, para dentro en largo. El IBEX está probablemente dándose la vuelta y a ello se sumarían los grandes incluida Telefónica.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 Abr 2012)

Janus

las coal liderando las subida en mundo usano


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Dicho y hecho, ahi andan los americanos pipo a pipo subiendo sin parar. Por cierto me pierdo un poco, hablais de giro y cambio pero... usa no ha bajado nada y ahi esta la clave de todo no? no creo que estas bajadas hubiesen comprendido un cambio de tendencia no se...

Siendo asi y los indices como el chicharribex o dax girando al alza, hacia donde se dirigen de nuevo los usa?? a pulir los 1450 esta vez? :


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

sr ANHQV, ¿fue usted el que comentó Acciona? PArece que están aguantando los 47.5€, ¿no le parece?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pregunta de hereje, ¿como ven bankia? ¿Podría haber hecho ya un suelo y estar rebotando?



qué os atrajo de bankia (perdón, pero siempre he tenido esa curiosidad)??


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, ahi andan los americanos pipo a pipo subiendo sin parar. Por cierto me pierdo un poco, hablais de giro y cambio pero... usa no ha bajado nada y ahi esta la clave de todo no? no creo que estas bajadas hubiesen comprendido un cambio de tendencia no se...



LE voy a responder con un haiku...

*El ibex un zurullo,
los americanos a lo suyo.​*


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Mañana si el IPC usano es bueno se van a ir a 1420 otra vez.



Mucho parece esa cifra .................


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LE voy a responder con un haiku...
> 
> *El ibex un zurullo,
> los americanos a lo suyo.​*



Ademas como me ha molado mucho me lo tatuo en el cap.... :XX::XX::XX:. 

Asi veo al ibex crecer de vez en cuando ::

Edit: mañana toca PIB chinorri, veremos.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, ahi andan los americanos pipo a pipo subiendo sin parar. Por cierto me pierdo un poco, hablais de giro y cambio pero... usa no ha bajado nada y ahi esta la clave de todo no? no creo que estas bajadas hubiesen comprendido un cambio de tendencia no se...
> 
> Siendo asi y los indices como el chicharribex o dax girando al alza, hacia donde se dirigen de nuevo los usa?? a pulir los 1450 esta vez? :



Si se girara de nuevo antes de los 1392 habría que salir pitando


----------



## FranR (12 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Si tienes tiempo fijate lo que comente sobre las 4 de la mañana.
> Era informacion privilegiada pero veo que no me tomo nadie en serio.
> No voy a adelantar ningun dato mas sobre el tema visto que no es del interes de los invershores de Repsol. Es una pena.
> 
> Pagina 240.




Yo también le hice caso. Gracias mil....miré un rato sus movimientos y padentro


----------



## J-Z (12 Abr 2012)

Buenos PIB chinorri + IPC usano = 1420, es un 2% el SP tampoco es tanto.

Y churribex subida del 4%.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Janus
> 
> las coal liderando las subida en mundo usano



Enhorabuena a quien la haya cazado. Son subidas normales en cuantía para una valor de este tipo. Sigue siendo bajista pero el movimiento ha sido bueno.

Ahora a ver que hace porque se enfrenta a una directriz bajista. Para entrar largo en medio plazo, hay que esperar a que confirme que cambia de sesgo. De momento sigue bajista si bien los botes que dá son cuantiosos. De todas formas es un deporte muy peligroso porque es imposible pillarlo en el mínimo y soltarlo en el máximo.

Lo que es vergonzoso es Linkedin, subiendo un 8% y por encima de los 100 dolares. Este portal no es facebook ni tiene una capacidad notable de generar ingresos.

Yandex sigue dando mucho dinero, es lo que tiene acompañar los trenes alcistas (dos días corrigen y 4 suben ....).


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

Burbujilimo dijo:


> Pregunta de hereje, ¿como ven bankia? ¿Podría haber hecho ya un suelo y estar rebotando?



Por poder, sí. ¿Vale la pena entrar? No. Es un valor con mucha volatilidad y los movimientos hay que seleccionarlos muy cuidadosamente, de momento la perspectiva de rebote no justifica la entrada:







A muy corto plazo tenemos un doble suelo, pero todavía no ha podido con la bajista más inmediata. En mi opinión este valor se pondrá interesante con el tiempo, cuando vaya redondeando un suelo y la gente le pille la más absoluta manía. Entonces, si hace el gesto pertinente, para aguantarla una temporadita podrá estar bien. A tan corto plazo y buscando rebotes, aunque pueda salir bien, pienso que no es un precio que ofrezca las garantías suficientes.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Dicho y hecho, ahi andan los americanos pipo a pipo subiendo sin parar. Por cierto me pierdo un poco, hablais de giro y cambio pero... usa no ha bajado nada y ahi esta la clave de todo no? no creo que estas bajadas hubiesen comprendido un cambio de tendencia no se...
> 
> Siendo asi y los indices como el chicharribex o dax girando al alza, hacia donde se dirigen de nuevo los usa?? a pulir los 1450 esta vez? :



A ver ..... que antes no era tanto guano ni ahora tanto pepón. El SP tiene el reto de superar los 1408 para pensar que no está formando un techo y que se puede pirar hacia arriba (con permiso de los 1424).

El IBEX tiene pinta de que va a subir (dentro de su proceso mayor bajista). Hoy se ha comportado mucho peor que el DAX (y ayer) pero eso se arregla subiendo un 3% un día que vaya todo bien.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (12 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> qué os atrajo de bankia (perdón, pero siempre he tenido esa curiosidad)??



una estrategia de marketing y un slogang letal como pocas (yo no soy bankero, que conste)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sr ANHQV, ¿fue usted el que comentó Acciona? PArece que están aguantando los 47.5€, ¿no le parece?



Acciona y ACS (que conste que mi preferida es Ferrovial) han llegado a objetivos bajistas claros (en el caso de Acciona, un objetivo técnico chulillo). Aqui lo pinto (el de Acciona digo):





Nada, muy fácil, doble techo muy muy perfecto en 70 pavos, activado al caer de los 61 y lo más bonito, 3 estructuras acompañadas de una estructura de dilatación de las otras (ya sabéis que se construye haciendo que el 61,8% coincida con el final de la primera estructura bajista o alcista). Muy bonito lo que ha hecho (y ahora que diga pollastre que su maquina de la verdad veía lo mismo que nosotros). Sí, ahora tiene buen cacho que remontar..


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

El dow supera ya los 13000 en el after. Tremendo turbo que meten cuando quieren.

Buena noche.


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Abr 2012)

Tengo una preguntilla para vosotros.

Conozco la mayoria de las figuras chartistas, doble techo, HCH, banderines, martillo, etc etc, pero lo que no recuerdo haber leido nunca es por ejemplo, donde se activa un doble techo. Habláis mucho de ello, y por las gráficas que colgais veo el patrón, pero (y aquí va mi pregunta):
¿Qué libro recomendáis para conocer bien estas figuras, cuando se activan, que precios objetivos suele alcanzar, correcciones en función a qué niveles de fibbo, etc?


Espero que no sea mucho pedir, muchas gracias este hilo es genial


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> El dow supera ya los 13000 en el after. Tremendo turbo que meten cuando quieren.
> 
> Buena noche.



Joder que nerviosos os ponéis.

Dejadla hacer techo con tranquilidad. Luego caerá con mayor fuerza.


----------



## diosmercado (12 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Joder que nerviosos os ponéis.
> 
> Dejadla hacer techo con tranquilidad. Luego caerá con mayor fuerza.



Creo que parte del problema es la inexperiencia y la juventud que nos hace impacientes ante los hechos de la vida, entre ellos este que nos atañe. En mi casa me dicen lo mismo que soy muy poco paciente y aun asi me cuesta horrores controlarme.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

vaya!!, parece que el dax ha hecho un doble suelo en 6600 +- entre marzo y abril. Creo que mi teoría de que habíamos/estamos formando un hombro izquierdo de una formación HCH puede ser cierta. Ahora, los 7400-7500 que presagiabamos como final de onda 5 si es cierto al final este doble suelo (y su activación si se cumple por encima de 7200), se van a quedar muy cortos (podemos ir a máximos de 7800-8000, pero bueno, por ahora son cábalas de un pirado, nada más)


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Creo que parte del problema es la inexperiencia y la juventud que nos hace impacientes ante los hechos de la vida, entre ellos este que nos atañe. En mi casa me dicen lo mismo que soy muy poco paciente y aun asi me cuesta horrores controlarme.



En los mercado hay que dejar formarse las pautas.

Paciencia y verás que risa con el gacelerío tó chamuscao.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Creo que parte del problema es la inexperiencia y la juventud que nos hace impacientes ante los hechos de la vida, entre ellos este que nos atañe. En mi casa me dicen lo mismo que soy muy poco paciente y aun asi me cuesta horrores controlarme.



Ya venimos diciendo desde hace tiempo que tiene que haber un día terrible para que el SP baje más de 10 pipos y sin embargo los sube en un pis pas como si nada en un día normal. Sesgo alcista se llama, o que se aprovechan los retrocesos para llenar las alforjas.

De todas formas, el SP tiene trabajo por arriba. No se puede decir que tenga el turbo activado.

Un consejo, trate de controlar el ansia porque cuesta mucho dinero en la bolsa. Hace dejar de ganar cuando es asi, y peder más cuando es así. A veces es mejor, dejar el stop loss y el trailling stop y jurarse no tocar nada de ese valor. Y desde luego no ver nunca cuándo se va ganando cuando se pone en verde porque las plusvalías queman en las manos cuando se está ansioso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tengo una preguntilla para vosotros.
> 
> Conozco la mayoria de las figuras chartistas, doble techo, HCH, banderines, martillo, etc etc, pero lo que no recuerdo haber leido nunca es por ejemplo, donde se activa un doble techo. Habláis mucho de ello, y por las gráficas que colgais veo el patrón, pero (y aquí va mi pregunta):
> ¿Qué libro recomendáis para conocer bien estas figuras, cuando se activan, que precios objetivos suele alcanzar, correcciones en función a qué niveles de fibbo, etc?
> ...



Este hilo  

Y no es coña, un poco de lectura para conocer tres o cuatro términos viene bien para no perderse (en mi caso fue el AT de los mercados financieros), pero aqui se aprende mucho más.



Y de AT, también ::


----------



## Claca (12 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tengo una preguntilla para vosotros.
> 
> Conozco la mayoria de las figuras chartistas, doble techo, HCH, banderines, martillo, etc etc, pero lo que no recuerdo haber leido nunca es por ejemplo, donde se activa un doble techo. Habláis mucho de ello, y por las gráficas que colgais veo el patrón, pero (y aquí va mi pregunta):
> ¿Qué libro recomendáis para conocer bien estas figuras, cuando se activan, que precios objetivos suele alcanzar, correcciones en función a qué niveles de fibbo, etc?
> ...



¿Libros? Yo no puedo recomendarte ninguo, sólo trabajar duro viendo gráficos día sí, día también, ver foros donde traders comenten sus planteamientos, etc

Yo aprendí así, y a base de tortas, obviamente, que de esas nadie se escapa


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> vaya!!, parece que el dax ha hecho un doble suelo en 6600 +- entre marzo y abril. Creo que mi teoría de que habíamos/estamos formando un hombro izquierdo de una formación HCH puede ser cierta. Ahora, los 7400-7500 que presagiabamos como final de onda 5 si es cierto al final este doble suelo (y su activación si se cumple por encima de 7200), se van a quedar muy cortos (podemos ir a máximos de 7800-8000, pero bueno, por ahora son cábalas de un pirado, nada más)



Iremos viendo .... yo creo que el DAX está formando un techo de libro al igual que lo formó Barclays. Se produce después de una subida brutal que necesita una corrección. El que los dos últimos mínimos relevantes no sean crecientes es un síntoma de debilidad. Vamos a ver si la actual recuperacion supera los 7000 (debería tantearlos).

Evidentemente estamos hablando de un índice subalterno porque no puede ir por libre al margen del SP. Es lo único que puede salvarlo de un techo importante y posterior corrección. Os recomiendo que veáis el chart de Barclays. Es de libro y sobre todo, muy bonito.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tengo una preguntilla para vosotros.
> 
> Conozco la mayoria de las figuras chartistas, doble techo, HCH, banderines, martillo, etc etc, pero lo que no recuerdo haber leido nunca es por ejemplo, donde se activa un doble techo. Habláis mucho de ello, y por las gráficas que colgais veo el patrón, pero (y aquí va mi pregunta):
> ¿Qué libro recomendáis para conocer bien estas figuras, cuando se activan, que precios objetivos suele alcanzar, correcciones en función a qué niveles de fibbo, etc?
> ...



en la clavicular. Mira este doble techo de Santander bastante chulillo de largo plazo. La clavicular está en los 6,32 (pto + bajo entre ambos techos)..y vaya vaya!! si santander se nos puede ir con el tiempo a los 3,3!!!


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Este hilo
> 
> Y no es coña, un poco de lectura para conocer tres o cuatro términos viene bien para no perderse (en mi caso fue el AT de los mercados financieros), pero aqui se aprende mucho más.
> 
> ...



No se olvide el mejor consejo, no hacer caso a cenizos ni trolls.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tengo una preguntilla para vosotros.
> 
> Conozco la mayoria de las figuras chartistas, doble techo, HCH, banderines, martillo, etc etc, pero lo que no recuerdo haber leido nunca es por ejemplo, donde se activa un doble techo. Habláis mucho de ello, y por las gráficas que colgais veo el patrón, pero (y aquí va mi pregunta):
> ¿Qué libro recomendáis para conocer bien estas figuras, cuando se activan, que precios objetivos suele alcanzar, correcciones en función a qué niveles de fibbo, etc?
> ...



de todas formas, los HCH te va a costar conocerlos bien :rolleye::rolleye: (no son tan sencillos de identificar como creemos, pienso)


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> en la clavicular. Mira este doble techo de Santander bastante chulillo de largo plazo. La clavicular está en los 6,32 (pto + bajo entre ambos techos)..y vaya vaya!! si santander se nos puede ir con el tiempo a los 3,3!!!



Posiblemente rebote hasta 5,75 euros para aliviar la sobreventa para después ya encarar el mínimo y romperlo con el depósito lleno de gasolina para un largo plazo de tiempo / travesía.

El gráfico es magnífico en esa escala temporal. Muy claramente se puede ver que los máximos son decrecientes. Todos podemos recordar más o menos el ambiente que había en el hilo en cada uno de los arreones producidos en los máximos y mínimos relevantes. El ultimo amago de fuga alcista (equivalente por ejemplo a los 25 euros de Societe Generale) ha reventado muchas carteras y sobre todo convertido en largoplacistas a bastante hamijos del mercado.

Lo que más me gusta del chart es que permite tener una visión clara sobre lo que hay que hacer. Entrar largo cuando el chart se ponga alcista en el medio plazo y no cuando parezca barato. Nadie se imaginaba estos precios cuando estaba por encima de los 12 euros pero la bolsa es una artista en sorprender.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

El eurodolar ya lleva bastante tiempo diciendo que no quiere bajar más. Tampoco se decide por arriba y así lo que está haciendo es consumir tiempo mientras que la directriz bajista diaria sigue descendiendo.
No es mal escenario enfrentarse a una directriz bajista si se llega a ella sin que los últimos mínimos sean decrecientes. En este caso, tampoco podemos decir que sean crecientes pero algo es algo. Se acercan momentos importantes para el eurodolar en términos de movimientos de medio plazo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Iremos viendo .... yo creo que el DAX está formando un techo de libro al igual que lo formó Barclays. Se produce después de una subida brutal que necesita una corrección. El que los dos últimos mínimos relevantes no sean crecientes es un síntoma de debilidad. Vamos a ver si la actual recuperacion supera los 7000 (debería tantearlos).
> 
> Evidentemente estamos hablando de un índice subalterno porque no puede ir por libre al margen del SP. Es lo único que puede salvarlo de un techo importante y posterior corrección. Os recomiendo que veáis el chart de Barclays. Es de libro y sobre todo, muy bonito.



Alemania va bien, Janus (mínimos de paro históricos, exportaciones masivas a China, Usa, Rusia etc). Bueno, una putada: han invertido en deuda pública de los pringados del sur (pero antes volvemos al borrico y al pastoreo que dejar de pagar pienso. Nos enseñarán a ser austeros..)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Posiblemente rebote hasta 5,75 euros para aliviar la sobreventa para después ya encarar el mínimo y romperlo con el depósito lleno de gasolina para un largo plazo de tiempo / travesía.
> 
> El gráfico es magnífico en esa escala temporal. Muy claramente se puede ver que los máximos son decrecientes. Todos podemos recordar más o menos el ambiente que había en el hilo en cada uno de los arreones producidos en los máximos y mínimos relevantes. El ultimo amago de fuga alcista (equivalente por ejemplo a los 25 euros de Societe Generale) ha reventado muchas carteras y sobre todo convertido en largoplacistas a bastante hamijos del mercado.
> 
> Lo que más me gusta del chart es que permite tener una visión clara sobre lo que hay que hacer. Entrar largo cuando el chart se ponga alcista en el medio plazo y no cuando parezca barato. Nadie se imaginaba estos precios cuando estaba por encima de los 12 euros pero la bolsa es una artista en sorprender.



2013..cuando los buenos (ESTXX50, Dax30, SP500) hagan sus ondas ABC (por ahora, deben estar empezando la 5º alcista o terminando la 4º bajista, creo)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Un consejo, trate de controlar el ansia porque cuesta mucho dinero en la bolsa. Hace dejar de ganar cuando es asi, y peder más cuando es así. A veces es mejor, dejar el stop loss y el trailling stop y jurarse no tocar nada de ese valor. Y desde luego no ver nunca cuándo se va ganando cuando se pone en verde porque las plusvalías queman en las manos cuando se está ansioso.



Este párrafo habría que enmarcarlo porque lo que dices es cru-ci-al, casi tan importante o más que conseguir un buen punto de entrada. 

Por cierto, lo que dices de los 5,75 en SAN, ¿lo haces contando el descuento de 0,22 del dividendo o teniendo el cuenta el precio de cierre de hoy?.


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Clicktrade tiene también una versión vía web (bastante más limitada que la plataforma de PC) que quizá le haga el apaño en Mac.
> 
> Pues me van a perdonar pero a mi el Ministro del Tesoro me parece que tiene un parecido más que razonable con:



Es increible, tienen las mismas orejas


----------



## TenienteDan (12 Abr 2012)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Es increíble, el Dax desde mínimos de estas sesiones, ha crecido más en rango de puntos que el propio ibex..a este paso un día nos supera etxx50 o el sp500 en rango diario, qué pena! (y la profecía esa de ver alguna vez al dax más alto que el ibex, no es tan disparatada..)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Posiblemente rebote hasta 5,75 euros para aliviar la sobreventa para después ya encarar el mínimo y romperlo con el depósito lleno de gasolina para un largo plazo de tiempo / travesía.
> 
> El gráfico es magnífico en esa escala temporal. Muy claramente se puede ver que los máximos son decrecientes. Todos podemos recordar más o menos el ambiente que había en el hilo en cada uno de los arreones producidos en los máximos y mínimos relevantes. El ultimo amago de fuga alcista (equivalente por ejemplo a los 25 euros de Societe Generale) ha reventado muchas carteras y sobre todo convertido en largoplacistas a bastante hamijos del mercado.
> 
> Lo que más me gusta del chart es que permite tener una visión clara sobre lo que hay que hacer. Entrar largo cuando el chart se ponga alcista en el medio plazo y no cuando parezca barato. Nadie se imaginaba estos precios cuando estaba por encima de los 12 euros pero la bolsa es una artista en sorprender.



Fijaros si estamos mal, que hay fallos alcistas hasta en los doble suelos como ese los 5 € que se ve por ahí (muy muy raro raro.Lo dicho, de bajismo se cumple todo, hasta estructura envolventes de dilatación, pero para arriba, ni con viagra)


----------



## nombre (12 Abr 2012)

Quien era el que hablaba de la gran ofensiva de jazztel en moviles?

Me he acordado de vosotros


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Este párrafo habría que enmarcarlo porque lo que dices es cru-ci-al, casi tan importante o más que conseguir un buen punto de entrada.
> 
> Por cierto, lo que dices de los 5,75 en SAN, ¿lo haces contando el descuento de 0,22 del dividendo o teniendo el cuenta el precio de cierre de hoy?.



El dividendo esta incluido. Serían unos 5,50 post dividendo. Es una cifra aproximada que más que el número refleja que tiene que rebotar algo tras la bajada potente que lleva. No tiene sentido romper un soporte de relevancia diaria y claramente consolidado después de bajar más del 20%, máxime en un valor de la ponderación en el IBEX del SAN. Sería normal que subiera un poco para después, y con tiempo, volver a estar débil y llevarse por delante ese mínimo. Concuerda con el escenario de que el SP suba hasta 1406 aprox. y de ahí se dé la vuelta para testear los 1340 o estirarse hacia los 1310. El escenario réplica en el IBEX de ese movimiento .... lo enviaría sobre los mínimos del 2008.

De todas formas, es mucho suponer y hay que ir paso a paso porque por improbable que parezca, no es imposible que el SP se marque un año record sin descanso y se ponga a subir sin parar llevándose por delante los máximos recientes en 1422. No parece lógico pero hay que estar atentos por si se produce para no quedarse bien fuera del movimiento o bien dentro con el paso cambiado. De momento el eurodolar podría ayudar a ese último escenario si hay un QE que de llegar posiblemente sea interpretado como algo necesario para coger velocidad en el entorno macroeconómico .... más que un síntoma de debilidad y que se hace porque esta todo derruido.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Quien era el que hablaba de la gran ofensiva de jazztel en moviles?
> 
> Me he acordado de vosotros



qué pasa!! pues yo he hablado maravillas durante este año de este valor. Es más, el sábado en pleno cachondeo bajista, y tenéis por ahí el post, os dije que jazztel se iba a la zona de 5,17-5,20..y voilá (y no suelo recurrir al yalodeciaismo, salvo cuando me provocan/invocan..:rolleye!! (qué valor más fiel!!, encima, con una bonita estructura de dilatación por cierto)


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2012)

nombre dijo:


> Quien era el que hablaba de la gran ofensiva de jazztel en moviles?
> 
> Me he acordado de vosotros



Yo lo mencioné recientemente con news de buena tinta. Llegará y será potente si bien yo creo que no hay quien pueda con los OMVs, que por cierto Jazztel será un full OMV.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (12 Abr 2012)

De todas formas, ahora no estaría mal una estrategia de pares largo tef/ cortos jazztel, una temporadilla vamos.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Google ganó 2.890 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre, un 60% más - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Google ganó 2.890 millones de dólares en el primer trimestre, un 60% más - elEconomista.es



Ahí los tienen, creciendo una barbaridad en ingresos (que tienen tamaño, hoygan!) y aún en mayor tasa interanual en beneficios.

Y llegarán los Microsoft, los Apple, los Amazon, los IBM, los Cisco, .... Está claro que la innovación mundial es usana y que han acaparado brutalmente las ganancias en los negocios emergentes de mayor capacidad de generación de margen y dinamización de la economía. Yo suelo poner entre interrogaciones cuando se oye por ahí que los chinos van a desbancar a los usanos ..... Si nos les vale con la innovacion, vendra el tío Bernie con un simpa, con un rótulo mecánico nuevo para la impresora, con una devaluación etc.... lo que sea pero ellos son los amos del negocio y no van a dejar que nadie les pase por la derecha.


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Abr 2012)

En breves instantes va a hablar Cristina, tocara el tema de YPF.


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Abr 2012)

Me llego un dato sin confirmar que va a responderle a Soria de una manera contundente.
Aclaro que no estoy a favor de las politicas economicas y menos de las sociales de este gobierno desde el año 2005.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ahí los tienen, creciendo una barbaridad en ingresos (que tienen tamaño, hoygan!) y aún en mayor tasa interanual en beneficios.
> 
> Y llegarán los Microsoft, los Apple, los Amazon, los IBM, los Cisco, .... Está claro que la innovación mundial es usana y que han acaparado brutalmente las ganancias en los negocios emergentes de mayor capacidad de generación de margen y dinamización de la economía. *Yo suelo poner entre interrogaciones cuando se oye por ahí que los chinos van a desbancar a los usanos* ..... Si nos les vale con la innovacion, vendra el tío Bernie con un simpa, con un rótulo mecánico nuevo para la impresora, con una devaluación etc.... lo que sea pero ellos son los amos del negocio y no van a dejar que nadie les pase por la derecha.



Yo tengo clarísimo que no, estos son para producir y producir a lo bestia, innovación que se dediquen otros...ah, y que nos compre los bonos españoles.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Ahi va que les veo un poco flojos. Alegren la vida, coño!!!! que vienen plusvis.

Jessie J - Laserlight ft. David Guetta - YouTube


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo tengo clarísimo que no, estos son para producir y producir a lo bestia, innovación que se dediquen otros...ah, y que nos compre los bonos españoles.



Hamijo, esto es como los cachorros de leona. El que pilla la teta buena ... no la suelta ni con alicates. Los usanos hace tiempo que pillaron la teta del dominio mundial y a eso únele que son listos. Los putos amos, no se puede pretender liderar el mundo con una industria de 2 pavos la hora.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Abr 2012)

Janus, alguna vez te referiste a peadoby- BTU-?
después de subir un 7.5% sigue alcista parece haber hecho una figura de vuelta entorno a 29.3$ o es un simple rebote que puede ser aprobechable dada la sobreventa?

para mi la referencia son los 29.9$ que coincide un tra figura de vuelta que lo llevo hasta sus últimos máximos +33$

hasta donde crees que puede llegar ? comenta algo si puedes, porfa


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijo, esto es como los cachorros de leona. El que pilla la teta buena ... no la suelta ni con alicates. Los usanos hace tiempo que pillaron la teta del dominio mundial y a eso únele que son listos. Los putos amos, no se puede pretender liderar el mundo con una industria de 2 pavos la hora.



Si es esta "leona" entiendo a los cachorros ...


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Quédense con estos números.

IBEX 7850 sería el el fibo de 38%
IBEX 8000 aprox sería el fibo de 50%.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> qué pasa!! pues yo he hablado maravillas durante este año de este valor. Es más, el sábado en pleno cachondeo bajista, y tenéis por ahí el post, os dije que jazztel se iba a la zona de 5,17-5,20..y voilá (y no suelo recurrir al yalodeciaismo, salvo cuando me provocan/invocan..:rolleye!! (qué valor más fiel!!, encima, con una bonita estructura de dilatación por cierto)



que pena y que burro soy lo pones en bandeja y no lo aprobeche::

tienes algún valor interesante


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, alguna vez te referiste a peadoby- BTU-?
> después de subir un 7.5% sigue alcista parece haber hecho una figura de vuelta entorno a 29.3$ o es un simple rebote que puede ser aprobechable dada la sobreventa?
> 
> para mi la referencia son los 29.9$ que coincide un tra figura de vuelta que lo llevo hasta sus últimos máximos +33$
> ...



Peabody Energy Corporation es un valor de buena capitalización (sobre 8.000 millones de dolares) que suele menear mucho volumen diariamente por lo que no hay problemas de liquidez. Volúmenes de negocio superiores a los 6M diarios son habituales.

Es un valor muy bueno y fiable en estos tiempo para ir corto en él. Es aplastántemente bajista en el medio plazo. Eso no quita que pueda tener rebotes importantes pero no dejes de mirar su chart desde 60 centímetros de distancia. Aún sigue marcando mínimos sucesivamente bajistas y eso no es buena noticia para los largos.
A mí me sorprendería que llegue a los 32 euros porque sería señal de que comienza a marcar máximos relativos no decrecientes y eso a día de hoy no concuerda con el chart.

Su tendencia es tan clara que se vislumbra que cuando cambie a alcista en el medio plazo, va a requerir de un suelo claro y largo en el tiempo. Eso a día de hoy no se cumple.

Personalmente prefiero (pero en ninguna de ambas invierto ahora) First Solar porque si le da por descocarse, es mejor que Pea****** Creo que hay muchos más valores con mejores probabilidades de r/r, tanto en España como en USA, como en índices y en commodities.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si es esta "leona" entiendo a los cachorros ...



Así es, that's right!.

Fíjate que no tiene nada de china :


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

www.expansion.com/2007/12/24/inversion/1071984.html

Buscando en el baul de los recuerdos....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Santander prev que el Ibex 35 supere la barrera de los 17.000 - Expansin.com
> 
> Buscando en el baul de los recuerdos....


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Buenos días señores, les traigo esto para amenizar su mañana:
El hombre de los 4 billones de dlares,Opinin, expansion.com


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias , que buena pinta tiene esto 


manteniendo los cortos euro-dolar , la mm50 combinada con el central de bollinger hicieron su trabajo ahora a esperar la rotura de la clavicular


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

Uy, uy, uy... Que el gobierno va a utilizar el comodín del público...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

A las buenas.

Me acaban de dar los derechos del Santander. No se si venderlos o que me den acciones, la verdad. ya veremos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

hoy toca???


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> hoy toca???



De momento no veo dirección definida y apostaría por un día más lateral que otra cosa.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Se ha vuelto loco el muñecajo!


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

Yo veo un poco rojo para arrancar, tendencia bajista del dia en general, pero no mucho.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> A las buenas.
> 
> Me acaban de dar los derechos del Santander. No se si venderlos o que me den acciones, la verdad. ya veremos.



Yo esta vez escojo dividendo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Ojete. Aunque veaís al Santander que ha perdidio un 3%, si le sumais los derechos, a ganado casi un 2%.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)




----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se ha vuelto loco el muñecajo!



Tu no me has visto a mí con mi Stratocaster...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

¿como van las repsoles?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿como van las repsoles?



17,9000 Var: -0,33% Todo descontado.:fiufiu:


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> una estrategia de marketing y un slo*gang* letal como pocas (yo no soy bankero, que conste)


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


>



Aquí no dejan pasar una, luego la fama me la llevo yo...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)




----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

¿ quieren el guano total ? mas total de lo que se a visto hasta ahora , entonces que salten los stops y estalle la tormenta :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

China se ralentiza: el PIB creció un 8,1% en el primer trimestre - elEconomista.es

Que nos den un cuarto de eso , que nos conformamos...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Estoy de acuerdo

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/300353-boa-peticion-de-ayuda-externa-parte-de-espana-devolveria-confianza.html


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2012)

El volumen de las repsoles está siendo bestial ... veremos sí para bien o para mal


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

hablando en general de todos los mercaos , se ve claramente que se van al guano , una vez mas esto comienza en abril y mayo :fiufiu:

pueden haber rebotes pero la tendencia es bajista , a los larguistas les digo esperan a los 1120 del sp500 ahi carguen largos sin miedo , a los bajistas antipatriotas del ibex cuidado con los 6700 , el ibex va por libre en las caidas pero tambien lo hara en los rebotes y en 6700 preveo un reboton si seguimos cayendo sin aliviar la sobreventa


----------



## Burbujilimo (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> qué os atrajo de bankia (perdón, pero siempre he tenido esa curiosidad)??



Una aclaración, yo NO soy bankero, a mi me han mandrileando con las IBE, en el huerto del tio emilio y en unipapel, ahora sólo tengo abiertos largos de IBE. En bankia el simple hecho de que lo anunciaran tanto ya dejaba claro lo que había. Sólo que estoy viendo un posible suelo para una entrada a corto plazo, que intentaría en otros valores, pero bankia me da MUUUUCHO miedo.



Claca dijo:


> Por poder, sí. ¿Vale la pena entrar? No. Es un valor con mucha volatilidad y los movimientos hay que seleccionarlos muy cuidadosamente, de momento la perspectiva de rebote no justifica la entrada:
> 
> A muy corto plazo tenemos un doble suelo, pero todavía no ha podido con la bajista más inmediata. En mi opinión este valor se pondrá interesante con el tiempo, cuando vaya redondeando un suelo y la gente le pille la más absoluta manía. Entonces, si hace el gesto pertinente, para aguantarla una temporadita podrá estar bien. A tan corto plazo y buscando rebotes, aunque pueda salir bien, pienso que no es un precio que ofrezca las garantías suficientes.



Gracias maestro, ahora se que lo que vi en el gráfico no eran alucinaciones mías, pero si, el riesgo de ese valor no compensa la entrada, creo que voy a pasar.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/300353-boa-peticion-de-ayuda-externa-parte-de-espana-devolveria-confianza.html



Ese es el comodín de la llamada... a ver si les da tiempo a utilizarlo


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

atacan el 7400 si cae guanazo asegurado :baba:


----------



## tatur (13 Abr 2012)

dentro en san a 5,02 SL en 4.95, me apetece palmar lo ganado esta semana.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> dentro en san a 5,02 SL en 4.95, me apetece palmar lo ganado esta semana.



¿ como es que sabe lo que va a ocurrir ? 

es ustec un genio apuesta que es seguro que perdera con su posicion alcista en SAN y se cumplira :8:

jran guru iluminanos


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Comento mis entradas....
_Paentro _TEF 
_Paentro _Acciona

_Alea jacta est_


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> atacan el 7400 si cae guanazo asegurado :baba:



Hasta 7398, pero a rebotado hay... de momento.ienso:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hasta 7398, pero a rebotado hay... de momento.ienso:



demasiados ataques , al final lo romperan


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> dentro en san a 5,02 SL en 4.95, me apetece palmar lo ganado esta semana.



Deseo concedido


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> demasiados ataques , al final lo romperan



¿Tú no estabas alcista en Timofónica?


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

7398 y buscando los 7300


----------



## lokeno100 (13 Abr 2012)

la bolsa va para abajo, ha perdido el soporte de los 7400


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hasta 7398, pero *a* rebotado *hay*... de momento.ienso:


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> la bolsa va para abajo, ha perdido el soporte de los 7400



Esta usted hecho todo un analista
¿le costo mucho verlo?::


----------



## bronx5 (13 Abr 2012)

Y el DAX luchando por no perder los 6700, cuánto queda para que el IBEX esté por debajo del DAX?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Ni rebotito ni po++as. Nos vamos pa'bajo pero bién.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta usted hecho todo un analista
> ¿le costo mucho verlo?::




Combo x 3, headshot y Fatality :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> ¿Tú no estabas alcista en Timofónica?



ayer solte mis TEF , ahora estoy bajista en eurodolar 

edito hace dos dias justo antes del subidon :ouch:


----------



## AssGaper (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ quieren el guano total ? mas total de lo que se a visto hasta ahora , entonces que salten los stops y estalle la tormenta :Aplauso:



Me recuerdan a las palabras de Goebbels cuando se dirigió a su pueblo diciendoles si querían la Guerra total.

Lo que esta claro que el GUANO DEFINITIVO ya está aquí.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Por España entrare largo en el ibex, ahora. 

Saludos camaradas los que van a perder os saludan.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Comento mis entradas....
> _Paentro _TEF
> _Paentro _Acciona
> 
> _Alea jacta est_



Yo llevo TEF desde ayer en 11,49. 

A ver si se cansan estos cabrones de guanear y dejan subir esto un poco. Cojones ya .


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Recuerden señores que hoy los del timo el tocomocho presentan resultados en los usa. Esa gente capaz de estirar un chicle hasta dar la vuelta al mundo hoy estan de vuelta. Los bancos usa presentan resultados.


----------



## Chotorunner (13 Abr 2012)

Esto lo puse el 25 de Noviembre:

Está tan jodidamente mal...que habrá que pensar en ir comprando. 


Hoy, lo repito.


De todos modos, no espero mínimo hasta Junio, o el primer tiro en Irán.

Ese día, pillaré papeles hasta que se me salgan por las orejas.


Y yo escribo poquito aquí...y hasta aquí digo.

Saludos.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por España entrare largo en el ibex, ahora.
> 
> Saludos camaradas los que van a perder os saludan.



Espero que pierdas mucho,asi los leoncios se cansaran y con el estomago lleno lo mismo tiran pa"rriba::::


----------



## tatur (13 Abr 2012)

Esto de que el ibex guané y que gamesa suba me parece una broma de mal gusto.

PD Parece que SAN no quiere pasar de los 5, a ver si San pepon nos ayuda


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

Hummm se está llenando el hilo de nuevos foreros, siyalodeciayoistas, haganmecasoqueseloquedigo y el infennno está cerca.


LARGOS YA!!!!


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

jojojo ... madre del amor hermoso... toma stop run de -600 Daxies en los 669x, duración estimada: 10ms.

Magnífico espectáculo, qué masacre...


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Esto de que el ibex guané y que gamesa suba me parece una broma de mal gusto.
> 
> PD Parece que SAN no quiere pasar de los 5, a ver si San pepon nos ayuda



Tome,le presto las mias,no se donde ve usted el rebote de san,
con bigote incluido::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

esto se va al carajo , largos ni de coña , ya lo dije pa largos los 6700 

si seguimos presionando a la baja sin un rebote decente que alivie la sobreventa en 6700 tendremos reboton :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

Diga Ud. que sí, Sr. FranR... si es que estos jóvenes bolseros ya no se fabrican como los de antes.... nos vemos a la hora de siempre para la copita de Caballero y el dominó ? ::




FranR dijo:


> Hummm se está llenando el hilo de nuevos foreros, siyalodeciayoistas, haganmecasoqueseloquedigo y el infennno está cerca.
> 
> 
> LARGOS YA!!!!


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

Hay 2 millones de acciones de soporte de san en 5,00 con 1049 ordenes de compra

...........no quiero ni pensar lo que pasara cuando salte el soporte


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

Esto aún no ha terminado. No hay pólvora para aguantar el 6680. Nos vamos....


edit: fíjense qué complicado está el tema, que entre el aviso de la AI y el desplome de 12 puntos hasta 6670, han pasado sólo 11 segundos....


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

apenas y comienza la fiesta , esperen cuando los gringos se vayan al guano , recuerden que se encuentran en un jran lateral y la parte baja pasa aprox por los 1120 

tambien atentos a los niveles de fibonazi que el sp500 suele rebotar en esos niveles 8:


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

La cosa está complicada 7378 contado como objetivo y si no lo supera con ganas, mejor ver los toros desde la barrera un par de horitas.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

El miedo está saltando a escena en estos momentos. Las posiciones en el DOM ladder están casi vacías, se puede mover el índice 5 puntos literalmente con sólo un puñado de contratos.

Los intras se están replegando a verlas venir.


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

Jo que mal cuerpo. Tengo la radio encendida y el anuncio de hace un momento

"Clínica Illa...es especialista en.......FISURAS ANALES, tratamiento láser":

P.D. Tengo la web por si pandoro no ha sido cuidadoso con alguno, se ve que hay demanda estos días y aprovechan para hacer un poco de "promotion". Lo mismo hay lista de espera y todo.


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> La cosa está complicada 7378 contado como objetivo y si no lo supera con ganas, mejor ver los toros desde la barrera un par de horitas.



Segundo intento...el primero se ha quedado a 5....


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hay 2 millones de acciones de soporte de san en 5,00 con 1049 ordenes de compra
> 
> ...........no quiero ni pensar lo que pasara cuando salte el soporte



Intuyo que eso significa que esos dos millones de acciones corresponden al cuidador del SAN y que si se pasa de esa cantidad lo más probable es que la acción se hunda más. ¿Es así?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

jran lateral del sp500 fijense como por 3 semanas la tuvieron en to lo alto


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Me sale un target hasta los 7010.

Tengan cuidado


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> Intuyo que eso significa que esos dos millones de acciones corresponden al cuidador del SAN y que si se pasa de esa cantidad lo más probable es que la acción se hunda más. ¿Es así?



No,no son del cuidador
el cuidador normalmente pone volumenes ocultos
De todas formas ya no esta el soporte en 5,00 solo hay 70k o asi


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,no son del cuidador
> el cuidador normalmente pone volumenes ocultos
> De todas formas ya no esta el soporte en 5,00 solo hay 70k o asi



Por lo tanto, una vez superado ese límite de 70k, "pabajo". ¿No?


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me sale un target hasta los 7010.
> 
> Tengan cuidado



Ahora mismo se está jugando eso en el IBEX

Solo para valientes...stop ajustado


----------



## kemao2 (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jran lateral del sp500 fijense como por 3 semanas la tuvieron en to lo alto





Como comentamos en marzo, parece la formación de un gigantesco HCH que estaba pendiente de formar la cabeza que la acaba de formar tras formar el 1º hombro, ahora toca bajar bastante hasta formar el 2º hombro y despues el megaguanazo.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 Abr 2012)

San por debajo de 5 :Aplauso:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Como comentamos en marzo, parece la formación de un gigantesco HCH que estaba pendiente de formar la cabeza que la acaba de formar tras formar el 1º hombro, ahora toca bajar bastante hasta formar el 2º hombro y despues el megaguanazo.



segundo onvro que creo coincidira con las elecciones en gringolandia osea mas o menos pa fin de año


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> San por debajo de 5 :Aplauso:




Señor GeTeeeee..... qué le dijo el Sr. P sobre su bonito gráfico de SAN y hacia dónde iba a ir la cotizacioooooonnn ???? 

saaal ratitaaaa... enseña la coliiitaaaa... :XX:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (13 Abr 2012)

MV:

¿Compro ya las Iberdrolas o espero un poco?

Mira que cotizan por debajo de 3,9. Es buen precio ¿No te parece?


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

Es lo que tiene ser un genio :: ayer entre en san a 5,20, hoy he cambiado lo que me daban por acciones.

No falla, el san pa bajo a todo tren. Esperare al año que viene a ver si se recupera el hijoputa.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

El ibex está entrando en camino a la perdición...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> MV:
> 
> ¿Compro ya las Iberdrolas o espero un poco?
> 
> Mira que cotizan por debajo de 3,9. Es buen precio ¿No te parece?



espere un par de meses amigo , yo mismo comprare acciones aunque tengo pensado TEF , BBVA y GUANESA


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)




----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2012)

Pensando, pensando....si el mercado descuenta cosas.

¿No estará descontando la bolsa el rescate de España?


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

y esto hoy por que es?

Portugal?

repsol?

el gobierno?

el rescate a España?

Por cojones?


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> Pensando, pensando....si el mercado descuenta cosas.
> 
> ¿No estará descontando la bolsa el rescate de España?



España lleva siendo rescatada desde el primer día que el BCE soltó pasta para comprar nuestra deuda.

Ahora se descuenta la posibilidad de que todo esto se desmorone cual castillo de naipes. No consiguen meter en cintura las cuentas.

Amenazan con intervenir a los derrochadores, pero como todo se queda en palabras nos están dando para el pelo.::


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2012)

*Ayer* indiqué el precio sugerido de ENTRADA en *SAN*. Espero que los compañeros más prudentes hayan tomado nota del mismo.

No me lo agradezcan. En mi caso es puro servicio, afecto, compañerismo y fraternidad.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Mas contratos en largo en el ibex, vamos camaradas por la patria. ARRIBA ESPAÑA.


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (13 Abr 2012)

nico dijo:


> *ayer* indiqué el precio sugerido de entrada en *san*. Espero que los compañeros más prudentes hayan tomado nota del mismo.
> 
> No me lo agradezcan. En mi caso es puro servicio, afecto, compañerismo y fraternidad.
> 
> :d



¿3,00€? :d


----------



## Seren (13 Abr 2012)

Cuanto más baje el ibex más peso tendrán las compras, otra cosa es que las halla...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> y esto hoy por que es?
> 
> Portugal?
> 
> ...



Olvidese, hay dos botones comprar y vender, y desde fuero nos bombardean con el boton rojo, pero los camaradas salvaguardas de la patria estamos aqui para pulsar el boton verde. Unanse en la batalla. PO-DE-MOS.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Mas contratos en largo en el ibex, vamos camaradas por la patria. ARRIBA ESPAÑA.



Sr. Chinook, no se pierda y reserve algo de capital para esta tarde: recuerde que hoy es ya Viernes Terminal, con lo que esto conlleva.

Otro sí digo, visita semanal obligada al Corte Francés y aprovisionamiento de cervezas trapenses para el fin de semana, etc.

Que los mercados no le cieguen al respecto de sus "otras" responsabilidades.


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2012)

Pues casi mejor que de la deuda largamente esperada haya cobrado solo a mitad y me prometan la otra mitas en un par de meses. Así no tengo tentación de perder pasta a mogolón. Sali bien de SAN (pero que muy bien), De Inditex también pero menos, y se me ocurrió comprar 4K BBVA a 5.81 €. Por fin la enculada necearia para hacer caso de ustedes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Estamos montando una linea sigfrido, unase a la batalla.


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estamos montando una linea sigfrido, unase a la batalla.



Prietas las líneas...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

El resto de índices europeos con ligeras pérdidas, y españa en la escombrera. Cuando toca subir lo hace timidamente, cuando baja descarga la cadena del wc. Y van un montón de días...semanas

El que aún piense en largos hispanos va listo


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Bancos e infraestructuras en caída libre; no se fían del dinero (o supuesta disponibilidad de dinero) a corto plazo del Estado.

Salvo acción sorpresa y demoledora del BCE hoy o el fin de semana creo que nos espera un Lunes Negro.


----------



## Norske (13 Abr 2012)

Es tremendo el desacople tan fuerte que se está produciendo entre las volatilidades de dos de los principales índices. El VIX, volatilidad del SP500, cerró ayer en unos confortables 17,20 mientras que el V2TX, volatilidad del eurostoxx50, se mueve hace ya varios días en zona del alambre del nivel 30. 

STOXX.com | EURO STOXX 50® Volatility (VSTOXX®)

Si entrais en este link, pinchad en la pestaña chart y ponedlo para 5 años. Ved lo que sucede cuando se pasa de 30 (con un pequeño filtro) y comparadlo con los movimientos de pánico del eurostoxx de esas fechas... peligro. O rebotamos ya o se desata otra gorda. 

Personalmente creo que con el desacople que tenemos con los americanos no va a pasar nada grave, de momento.

De momento aprovechando el vencimiento semanal del eurostoxx50 (hoy a las 12) compro 2 opciones call 2325 a 1.8. Inversión total 36 euros, a ver si suena la flauta y nos vale para ir a comer una paellita este fin de semana.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Prietas las líneas...



Y el culete :S


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El resto de índices europeos con ligeras pérdidas, y españa en la escombrera. Cuando toca subir lo hace timidamente, cuando baja descarga la cadena del wc. Y van un montón de días...semanas
> 
> El que aún piense en largos hispanos va listo



Este tipo de comentarios me hacen.....:´´´(


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Desde las galias tambien nos atacan, muy mal señor Societe general muy mal. De la city lo esperabamos pero de usted. Malditos bastardos es que aqui ya no se respeta la que fue locomotora europea y mundial.

Mas contratos, mas contratos. Señor Pirata hagamo un gif del mas madera pero con mas contratos, que creo que lo voy a utilizar bastante.

PO-DE-MOS.


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Desde las galias tambien nos atacan, muy mal señor Societe general muy mal. De la city lo esperabamos pero de usted. Malditos bastardos es que aqui ya no se respeta la que fue locomotora europea y mundial.
> 
> Mas contratos, mas contratos. Señor Pirata hagamo un gif del mas madera pero con mas contratos, que creo que lo voy a utilizar bastante.
> 
> PO-DE-MOS.



No se confunda, La City es más amiga de España que Francia.


----------



## Pepe Broz (13 Abr 2012)

¿Para cuando la prohibición de cortos?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Estoy en el trabajo. Bueno, Claca clavó el objetivo bajista de ibex y telefónica :Aplauso::Aplauso: (me han saltado las alarmas en mi plataforma de esos objetivos. Claca, como siempre de 10). Me imagino que ahora tanto ibex como dax en próximas horas/sesiones se dedicarán a cerrar algunos gaps que tienen abiertos por ahí arriba (dax seguro, el ibex se queda siempre en las cuestas..)


----------



## Seren (13 Abr 2012)

Lo mejor de todo esto es que si calculamos la variación del PIB de UK y España desde 2008 hasta 2011 tenemos que ha decrecido incluso menos en España:

España: -2,23 %
UK: -2,45 %

Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Luego miramos la diferencia en Ibex y Ftse y es para echarse a reir, lo que hace que te echen mal de ojo y mala fama...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Jajaja mira unos pardillos comprando contratos del ibex.






Pero no saben que quien rie el ultimo rie mejor. PO-DE-MOS

Mas contratossss.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jajaja mira unos pardillos comprando contratos del ibex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese gif es muy loleable 

estoy viendo una traslación en el tiempo con otros foreros : Hanibal_lecter, apollo group,..."por mis huevos esto va a subir/bajar"...oh wait


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2012)

largo en IAG


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Abr 2012)

Otro gráfico que asusta. Los préstamos del BCE a la banca Española marcan nuevo récord - GurusBlog
+ 
La Banca Española. El único comprador de Deuda Pública de nuestro país - GurusBlog
+
bono españa 2 años 3.35%
=






slds!


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Compradas 800 TEF por AYUDAR A ESPAÑA.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Pero hay que pasar de 7380


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Comprad, que se acaban :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Pandoro a ha venido a verme, pero como no ha estado en la oficina, ha dejado mi largos en paz ::


----------



## Xof Dub (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas 800 TEF por AYUDAR A ESPAÑA.



Dejé hace un par de horillas una orden de compra de TEF a 11,31, por el momento ha pasado rozando el larguero
lo que no se es qué cara poner )/
:fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Comprad, que se acaban :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## bronx5 (13 Abr 2012)

Creo que ahora toca bajar un poco, hasta los 7320, otra vez.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas 800 TEF por AYUDAR A ESPAÑA.



sin usted votin y alguno mas de por aqui, el ibex estaria ya en 5.000


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro a ha venido a verme, pero como no ha estado en la oficina, ha dejado mi largos en paz ::



Mira a ver que vuelve a comprobar si has recibido su notificación :fiufiu:



La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> sin usted votin y alguno mas de por aqui, el ibex estaria ya en 5.000



Si sacasen todos sus dineros a la vez podrían avisar para cargar cortos


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

Pues mi p-AI lleva todo el día dándome el 2244 del Stoxx como última línea de resistencia, además con bastante perseverancia en ese nivel, el mínimo actual está en 2250 y ahora marca 2257.

Yo creo que cuando lleguemos ahí si que será el momento comprar contratitos como si fueran confetti.

Pero como se pasen ese nivel hacia abajo ya no respondo de la 'tracción' trasera de nadie


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mira a ver que vuelve a comprobar si has recibido su notificación :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Si sacasen todos sus dineros a la vez podrían avisar para cargar cortos



Yo avise cuando me sali de ibertrola a 4,475....perdiendo
Yo avise cuando me sali de ACS a 18,30 ......perdiendo
Ya avisare de rep,abg,idr,endesa,bme si lo veo que se caen
por ahora no me preocupan y voy perdiendo pasta
Si me salgo ..............es porque se van a tomar p.culo mucho mas abajo
Lo que no entiendo es lo de GHK,si sabe que telf se va a 9 ¿para que se mete?


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Estoy en el trabajo. Bueno, Claca clavó el objetivo bajista de ibex y telefónica :Aplauso::Aplauso: (me han saltado las alarmas en mi plataforma de esos objetivos. Claca, como siempre de 10). Me imagino que ahora tanto ibex como dax en próximas horas/sesiones se dedicarán a cerrar algunos gaps que tienen abiertos por ahí arriba (dax seguro, el ibex se queda siempre en las cuestas..)



Pues sí... no ha habido giro y no obstante la estructura bajista se ha mantenido intacta, con la consecuencia de perder los 7.400 y alcanzar objetivos bajistas.

TEF ha llegado a esos 11,40 y los ha perdido, pero ya comenté que el stop debía estar por debajo. Toda esta zona es importante para el valor y coincide con niveles también relevantes para el IBEX. Los niveles que se han alcanzado no me preocupan, pero la verdad es que seguimos sin tener giro:







De todas formas, vuelvo a repetir, en septiembre de 2011 todo el mundo esperaba este nivel y lo veía como un soporte formidable. Pues ya estamos allí, con el sentimiento más bajista desde marzo de 2009.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es lo de GHK,si sabe que telf se va a 9 ¿para que se mete?



Pues me imagino que lo ha hecho porque hay una cosa que se llama largo plazo, otra medio plazo y otra corto plazo.


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Mi impresión es que los valores peques ya tienen suelos muy desarrollados, sólo falta que los grandes acompañen para que se produzca el giro. ENDESA es de los gordotes el que va más avanzando en consolidar un nivel, de los mínimos que efectuó en 13,55 y que comenté como muy importantes no ha bajado.

Eso sí, sigue sin haber giro y, por lo tanto, confirmación.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo avise cuando me sali de ibertrola a 4,475....perdiendo
> Yo avise cuando me sali de ACS a 18,30 ......perdiendo
> Ya avisare de rep,abg,idr,endesa,bme si lo veo que se caen
> por ahora no me preocupan y voy perdiendo pasta
> ...




Ya le digo yo que en dos semanas no las tengo... Sólo me caso con BME.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Mi impresión es que los valores peques ya tienen suelos muy desarrollados, sólo falta que los grandes acompañen para que se produzca el giro. ENDESA es de los gordotes el que va más avanzando en consolidar un nivel, de los mínimos que efectuó en 13,55 y que comenté como muy importantes no ha bajado.
> 
> *Eso sí, sigue sin haber giro y, por lo tanto, confirmación.*



Y es tanto como esperar nada


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pandoro a ha venido a verme, pero como no ha estado en la oficina, ha dejado mi largos en paz ::



...esta noche la cama no está tan dura por el colchón ::

revise debajo


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mira a ver que vuelve a comprobar si has recibido su notificación :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Si sacasen todos sus dineros a la vez podrían avisar para cargar cortos




Señores, aquí hay una serie guerreros que sostienen todo este tinglado con sus compras. Somos pocos, pero mordemos. Hellion, Ponzi, Pecata, Votin, Chinito, Ajetreo y yo... los pocos largistas del hilo en estos momentos. 

¿Veía usted Caballeros del Zodiaco, donde entre siete guerreros defendían los pilares que sostenían todos los océanos? Pues aquí me tiene pertrechado, el defensor del pilar del pacífico sur:







Soy un friki y es viernes casi a la hora de salir, perdónenme la licencia...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, aquí hay una serie guerreros que sostienen todo este tinglado con sus compras. Somos pocos, pero mordemos. Hellion, Ponzi, Pecata, Votin, Chinito, Ajetreo y yo... los pocos largistas del hilo en estos momentos.
> 
> ¿Veía usted Caballeros del Zodiaco, donde entre siete guerreros defendían los pilares que sostenían todos los océanos? Pues aquí me tiene pertrechado, el defensor del pilar del pacífico sur:
> 
> ...



::


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Y mire qué guapo Ponzi, como general del Pacífico Norte:


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Le comprendo, y le permito la licencia.

Pero lo de apunto de salir es una tocada de huevos gratuita... que hay contables que este finde no paran de currar joder, un poco de tacto :no:



:XX:


----------



## bronx5 (13 Abr 2012)

El DAX parece que se estrella en los 6700, como guanee, el ibex le adelanta, pero por abajo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

No olvide a lord Janus y a este pirata!

Todos largos con el culo prieto!


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Mi impresión es que los valores peques ya tienen suelos muy desarrollados, sólo falta que los grandes acompañen para que se produzca el giro. ENDESA es de los gordotes el que va más avanzando en consolidar un nivel, de los mínimos que efectuó en 13,55 y que comenté como muy importantes no ha bajado.
> 
> Eso sí, sigue sin haber giro y, por lo tanto, confirmación.



Yo estoy contigo. Va a venir un rebotón. La bajada nuevamente de hoy es una barrida que lo ha dejado esquilmado pero la realidad es que tampoco estamos tan abajo respecto a los mínimos de hace días (ahora ya por encima).

Si de verdad el mercado creyera que van a intervenir a España, hoy se estaría bajando una burrada (posible dos dígitos).


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, aquí hay una serie guerreros que sostienen todo este tinglado con sus compras. Somos pocos, pero mordemos. Hellion, Ponzi, Pecata, Votin, Chinito, Ajetreo y yo... los pocos largistas del hilo en estos momentos.
> 
> ¿Veía usted Caballeros del Zodiaco, donde entre siete guerreros defendían los pilares que sostenían todos los océanos? Pues aquí me tiene pertrechado, el defensor del pilar del pacífico sur:
> 
> ...



yo tambiennnnnn con TR e IAG:S:S


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No olvide a lord Janus y a este pirata!
> 
> Todos largos con el culo prieto!




Vosotros sois Géminis, el caballero que realmente eran dos y se ponían largos o cortos según conviniera... Ahora nos apoyáis, pero a la mínima nos la clavais Pandoro style ::


----------



## faraico (13 Abr 2012)

Dentro con 1.000 SAN a la espera de ver qué pasa....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vosotros sois Géminis, el caballero que realmente eran dos y se ponían largos o cortos según conviniera... Ahora nos apoyáis, pero a la mínima nos la clavais Pandoro style ::



:XX: :XX: :XX: :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

¿Habeis visto las portadas de la prensa general? La bosa en minimos de 2009 y no habla nada de guano, bolsa, primas ni crisis. Todas centrados en Argentina, Repsol, Cristina y su madre.


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

A ver si cumple. Línea verde continuidad en subida. Punto de entrada, toque en la alcista a muy corto.

De momento vamos bien y el culo fuera de peligro.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo. Va a venir un rebotón. La bajada nuevamente de hoy es una barrida que lo ha dejado esquilmado pero la realidad es que tampoco estamos tan abajo respecto a los mínimos de hace días (ahora ya por encima).
> 
> Si de verdad el mercado creyera que van a intervenir a España, hoy se estaría bajando una burrada (posible dos dígitos).



Con dos digitos de bajada no podrian colocar el papelon,las bajadas han de ser 
constantes y continuadas 
De un golpe matas ::


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo estoy contigo. Va a venir un rebotón. La bajada nuevamente de hoy es una barrida que lo ha dejado esquilmado pero la realidad es que tampoco estamos tan abajo respecto a los mínimos de hace días (ahora ya por encima).
> 
> *Si de verdad el mercado creyera que van a intervenir a España, hoy se estaría bajando una burrada (posible dos dígitos)*.




Lo primero es que el mundo leoncio abandone el barco y estos llevan meses fuera del bingo hispano. Ahora sólo quedan los colocadores de cromos menores en la puerta de los brokers.

Es que esto no se hace en un día....


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Peabody Energy Corporation es un valor de buena capitalización (sobre 8.000 millones de dolares) que suele menear mucho volumen diariamente por lo que no hay problemas de liquidez. Volúmenes de negocio superiores a los 6M diarios son habituales.
> 
> Es un valor muy bueno y fiable en estos tiempo para ir corto en él. Es aplastántemente bajista en el medio plazo. Eso no quita que pueda tener rebotes importantes pero no dejes de mirar su chart desde 60 centímetros de distancia. Aún sigue marcando mínimos sucesivamente bajistas y eso no es buena noticia para los largos.
> A mí me sorprendería que llegue a los 32 euros porque sería señal de que comienza a marcar máximos relativos no decrecientes y eso a día de hoy no concuerda con el chart.
> ...



este finde haber si puedes comentar algo, creo que el foro espera esos valores  :
Yandex no me fue nada mal yesterday 26-26.65 salí, a ver como se porta hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> este finde *haber *si puedes comentar algo, creo que el foro espera esos valores  :
> Yandex no me fue nada mal yesterday 26-26.65 salí, a ver como se porta hoy









Cuidemos las formas...... ::


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Vale, viendo los comentarios de los maestros creo que voy contra el viento XD

Bueno, mi stop está a un 0,029%...

Si, voy corto en el Ibex, any problem?


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo tambiennnnnn con TR e IAG:S:S



Lo siento, pero usted y sus TRE sólo pueden ser Geist, caballero de los abismos...


----------



## davinci (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Señores, aquí hay una serie guerreros que sostienen todo este tinglado con sus compras. Somos pocos, pero mordemos. Hellion, Ponzi, Pecata, Votin, Chinito, Ajetreo y yo... los pocos largistas del hilo en estos momentos.



No soy un habitual del foro, pero apuntad por aquí otro alcista. Los leones todavía le pueden sacar mucho dinero al denuedo europeo para ganar un poco más de tiempo.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo siento, pero usted y sus TRE sólo pueden ser Geist, caballero de los abismos...



Hoyga, yo quiero otro para mí


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y es tanto como esperar nada



Sí, además lo he dicho muchas veces, hay que seprar el "pienso que" del "precio hace". Aún así, muchas veces se compra sin confirmación, y en este foro se leen muchas veces entradas que, en fin... Anticipando jugadas hay niveles con más sentido que otros y este, dentro de lo incierto es que es meterse sin giro, tiene bastantes más papeletas de lo normal.

El hamijo ghkghk es un buen ejemplo de lo que digo. Si me hubiera dicho que ahora compraba BME no le habría dicho nada, porque está en un soportazo desacelerando la caída ya con un buen hostión a sus espaldas.

...pero estamos hablando de niveles de medio plazo, cien puntos no son nada, eso también tiene que quedar claro, como si el IBEX alcanza los 7.200.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Dentro con 1.000 SAN a la espera de ver qué pasa....




Para usted el Caballero del Fénix, que retorna de entre los muertos para ayudar a los héroes...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Hoyga, que yo también voy largo. Soy el caballero de Aries.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoyga, yo quiero otro para mí



Dígame qué lleva y le buscaré algo en consonancia...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Mas contratossssssssssssssssss.
El enemigo se cansa. Joderos tradel malos de la city, voy a ir al muelle canario en persona a mofarme. Por ESPAÑA lo hago, y por mi cartera, pero sobretodo por ESPAÑA.


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

Ahí estamos amigos, incluso con barrida a quien siguiera la ascendente a corto.

El SL lejos en la roja.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Hoyga, que yo también voy largo. Soy el caballero de Aries.




Aquí nadie elige su caballero! Le digo lo mismo que a Pepitoria


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

buena vela, podemos!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dígame qué lleva y le buscaré algo en consonancia...



Jajaja :XX:

Unas carboneras, petrolera, chocolates y una de servicio de telecomuniciones. Todas usanas

A ver que puede hacer.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Claca, tampoco me dirá que BME ha sido especialmente sangrada en esta caída... De 20,1 a 18,5. No tengo datos, pero debe haber sido de las 4 ó 5 "menos malas". Aunque sí, ha acabado donde usted dijo...


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y mire qué guapo Ponzi, como general del Pacífico Norte:




Al mando de los mandrileados, troleados y olvidados ienso:
Por poco aciertas mi horoscopo Te daré una pista (fue muerto y revivido varias veces)...vamos como en bolsa::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Este mola tambien LOL


----------



## Xof Dub (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> El hamijo ghkghk es un buen ejemplo de lo que digo. Si me hubiera dicho que ahora compraba BME no le habría dicho nada, porque está en un soportazo desacelerando la caída ya con un buen hostión a sus espaldas.



Vaya entonces me aplico ese cuento para mi entrada en BME de la semana pasada a 18,30 y ahí siguen a su bola ienso:

Así que al final vamos largos....


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

Se crea nuevo soporte de rebote, situamos el SP por debajo de la señal, dándole algo de cuerda.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Ale ya me he llevado mi rapapolvo...

Cabrones... me leen aquí y suben el indice...

Por cierto no quiero ser muy cruel, pero los caballeros del zodiaco son muy poco machos... por no decir que parecen niñas...


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para usted el Caballero del Fénix, que retorna de entre los muertos para ayudar a los héroes...



Ese podría ser Votin, da igual lo que le mandrileen que excepto en el último mes siempre ha acabado en positivo.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Lo primero es que el mundo leoncio abandone el barco y estos llevan meses fuera del bingo hispano. Ahora sólo quedan los colocadores de cromos menores en la puerta de los brokers.
> 
> Es que esto no se hace en un día....



Es al revés, va a haber rebotón.

Venimos de una bajada muy notable y resulta que acelerán cuando ya está abajo para infundir miedo.

Ha amenazado con dos rebotes en los dos últimos días y después han barrido hacia abajo pero sin retomar la senda bajista porque seguimos en los 7400 que es donde llevamos mamoneando unos días.

Yo lo veo claro pero más allá de eso, veo muy buen r/r.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jajaja :XX:
> 
> Unas carboneras, petrolera, chocolates y una de servicio de telecomuniciones. Todas usanas
> 
> A ver que puede hacer.




Vaya popurrí... Aunque el carbón, el petróleo y los chocolates son productos de color negro. Pero como va largo, es de los buenos por lo que no puedo ponerle un Caballero Oscuro...

¿El resultado?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es al revés, va a haber rebotón.
> 
> Venimos de una bajada muy notable y resulta que acelerán cuando ya está abajo para infundir miedo.
> 
> ...



Si lo dices en el corto plazo, de acuerdo. 

Si los dices en el medio/largo plazo, no. Esto es muy propio de acciones bajistas donde pueden tener grandes oscilaciones en ambos sentidos (una muy muy mala señal) y se puede ir a los mismisimos infiernos, (por ejemplo gamesa). 

Hasta que no haya una señal yo no lo creeré , y esto no será en días si no en semanas,


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Vaya popurrí... Aunque el carbón, el petróleo y los chocolates son productos de color negro. Pero como va largo, es de los buenos por lo que no puedo ponerle un Caballero Oscuro...
> 
> ¿El resultado?


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







Las mismas estructuras de estos días, que siguen siendo igual de válidas. Los escenarios no hay que cambiarlos, una vez se identifica lo que nos interesa, lo seguimos hasta verlo cumplido o anulado.

Realmente no puedo añadir nada, salvo que son evidentes los latigazos que pega el precio, porque realmente coincide con referencias muy importantes en muchos valores y hay guerra a pesar del constante goteo bajista.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Hoyga, yo quiero un caballero del zodiaco de esos, que me lo voy a poner de avatar.


----------



## bronx5 (13 Abr 2012)

Toma bajón!!!!


----------



## tatur (13 Abr 2012)

yo estoy largo en SAN esperando el rebote tambien, con el SL ajustado. Es arriesgar un poco para una posible buena recompensa.

Se que lo vale de nada pero hace menos de un mes estaba por encima de 6.40, eso es mas de un 20% de caida en un mes.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo siento, pero usted y sus TRE sólo pueden ser Geist, caballero de los abismos...



Geist es la hermana de Sheena y fue también su maestra. Ella y sus discípulos Los Santos de los Abismos fueron expulsados del Santuario por dedicarse a robar barcos petroleros y fueron confinados a La Isla del Espectro. 
Geist poseía la habilidad de crear ilusiones que se convertían en realidad. Geist fue derrotada por Seiya, durante el combate por recuperar la Armadura Dorada de Sagitario. Detras de su máscara se ocultaba una larga cabellera negra y unos grandes ojos negros, es una Santo de Plata de origen italiano y pertenece al signo de aries, su armadura es morada oscura con rojo vino...
PREFERIRIA SER UN CHICO, pero me da igual, a veces en el DIABLO jugaba como una elfa....


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Vaya entonces me aplico ese cuento para mi entrada en BME de la semana pasada a 18,30 y ahí siguen a su bola ienso:
> 
> Así que al final vamos largos....



Naturalmente, sólo hay que ver el gráfico 

PD: Un 8% desde los niveles en que comenté que tocaba salir. Ya sé, ya sé, no siempre acierto -obviamente-, pero este, junto a ACS y FER, era uno de los tres valores que dije que estaban claramente para cortos, como alternativa a un IBEX muy difícil de descifrar por lo lateral de su movimiento. Ahora sólo le queda cumplir a FER, que estoy convencido de que cumplirá, aunque no descarto que primero venga el ansiado rebote.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

hay que aprovechar la hora del sandwich de pepino en el muelle canario. Doblaremos la apuesta cuando se sienten en la mesa y descubriran que estos valientes españoles no nos dejamos intimidar por la flota britanica asi como asi. Icen velas.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hay que aprovechar la hora del sandwich de pepino en el muelle canario. Doblaremos la apuesta cuando se sienten en la mesa y descubriran que estos valientes españoles no nos dejamos intimidar por la flota britanica asi como asi. Icen velas.



Si piensan dejar el indice en verde avisen que me monto...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> hay que aprovechar la hora del sandwich de pepino en el muelle canario. Doblaremos la apuesta cuando se sienten en la mesa y descubriran que estos valientes españoles no nos dejamos intimidar por la flota britanica asi como asi. Icen velas.



Vamoooos, 







Aprovechemos ahora, me voy a pillar unas Viscofanes para el asalto...

:XX::XX:.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Geist es la hermana de Sheena y fue también su maestra. Ella y sus discípulos Los Santos de los Abismos fueron expulsados del Santuario por dedicarse a robar barcos petroleros y fueron confinados a La Isla del Espectro.
> *Geist poseía la habilidad de crear ilusiones que se convertían en realidad.* Geist fue derrotada por Seiya, durante el combate por recuperar la Armadura Dorada de Sagitario. Detras de su máscara se ocultaba una larga cabellera negra y unos grandes ojos negros, es una Santo de Plata de origen italiano y pertenece al signo de aries, su armadura es morada oscura con rojo vino...
> PREFERIRIA SER UN CHICO, pero me da igual, a veces en el DIABLO jugaba como una elfa....




¡Como los contratos de TRE! 

Pecata, usted estaba entre los primero siete elegidos...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Como mola Krisna Crisaor


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Hay mucho enemigo en el frente, el verde soñado no es un objetivo realista, pero ninguna proeza se fundamento en cotas alcanzables en su inicio.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Atras, un paso atras que vienen con ganas.


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

TELEFONICA:







¿Y'zo qué eh?

Cuando escriba un libro y me haga famoso lo llamaré "jaula de volatilidad", por ahora es un truquito que tengo para hacerme una idea de hasta donde pueden llegar las dilataciones.

Sólo es ilustrativo, nada más.


----------



## spheratu (13 Abr 2012)

Hoygan una pregunta profana,los mínimos de esta crisis cuales han sido en el ibex?


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

spheratu dijo:


> Hoygan una pregunta profana,los mínimos de esta crisis cuales han sido en el ibex?



Los que están por llegar...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como mola Krisna Crisaor




También conocido como el "Pandoro de los Cortos"...


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Yo como soy muy pequeño no he visto los dibujos esos, así que tengo una pregunta, ¿por qué esos señores llevan armaduras apretadas y brillantes, como si estuvieran embadurnados en aceite?


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo como soy muy pequeño *no he visto los dibujos esos*, así que tengo una pregunta, ¿por qué esos señores llevan armaduras apretadas y brillantes, como si estuvieran embadurnados en aceite?


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

nisiquiera los buenos resultados podran parar el guano , ahora toca guano y cuando toca guano no hay na que hacer


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo como soy muy pequeño no he visto los dibujos esos, así que tengo una pregunta, ¿por qué esos señores llevan armaduras apretadas y brillantes, como si estuvieran embadurnados en aceite?



A ver si le ayuda la siguiente imagen:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

el San perdiendo los 5 lereles en intradia y el ibex a 100 pipotones del 7200 

TT instructions : vayan preparando cargadores para los largos :no:

Hoy o el lunes podran ustedes meterse con todo lo gordo.....veran reaparecer a fran......y ya pueden dejar sus posicines abiertas sin necesidad de estar pegados a la pantalla......pongan una orden de cierre 1000 pipos mas arriba y vayan disfrutando de las ganancias pidiendo un credito si han metido todo en la "jhimbersion"


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> También conocido como el "Pandoro de los Cortos"...



Por primera vez en AÑOS voy a cambiar de avatar

Esto es muy fuerte. 

*¡Asi que todo el mundo a cambiarse los avatares por los caballero del zodiaco que diga ghkghk, venga!*


----------



## tarrito (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo como soy muy pequeño no he visto los dibujos esos, así que tengo una pregunta, ¿por qué esos señores llevan armaduras apretadas y brillantes, como si estuvieran embadurnados en aceite?



+ 
¿por qué eran TODOS señores de buen ver y a menudo a pecho descubierto?
:o
¿"se me" entiendeeee? :: :fiufiu:


----------



## spheratu (13 Abr 2012)

Que grado de fiabilidad tiene el TT,caballero?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

7400 es nuestro objetivo, ahi nos esperan bellas mujeres.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> TELEFONICA:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues yo vislumbro otro título:

"Mi vida en un foro".
Cómo me convertí en trader amaestrando a doce monos.

La contraportada:







Instantánea de cuando un forero me preguntaba en la quedada: "¡Mira que rebote! ¿¿¿Puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa, puedo entrar en Gamesa???"


----------



## tarrito (13 Abr 2012)

zuloman dijo:


> el San perdiendo los 5 lereles en intradia y el ibex a 100 pipotones del 7200
> 
> TT instructions : vayan preparando cargadores para los largos :no:
> 
> Hoy o el lunes podran ustedes meterse con todo lo gordo.....veran reaparecer a fran......y ya pueden dejar sus posicines abiertas sin necesidad de estar pegados a la pantalla......pongan una orden de cierre 1000 pipos mas arriba y vayan disfrutando de las ganancias pidiendo un credito si han metido todo en la "jhimbersion"



bien Capitám, BIEN!!!, ustek venda el rebote, cuantas más gacelas metamos ahora ... más fuerte será la caída en el pánico vendedor :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

no hagan caso de los falsos profetas , MV les dice que el reboton llegara en los 6700 :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Monlovi dijo:


> +
> ¿por qué eran TODOS señores de buen ver y a menudo a pecho descubierto?
> :o
> ¿"se me" entiendeeee? :: :fiufiu:



Creo que sí, apuntado queda. 

Así que este hilo no sólo destila alcohol, principalmente gins, sino también un homoerotismo vibrante y festivo. Buffff, y me acabo de acordar del yate, dónde coño me he metido....

Pero son vuestras costumbres y yo os las respeto.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

¿soy el único al que no le cargan las imágenes de Claca? ienso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por primera vez en AÑOS voy a cambiar de avatar
> 
> Esto es muy fuerte.



Yo he cambiado mis eurobonos sagrados
Ghkghk manda, así que unidos contra los cortos y los pandorianos (andorianos)...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

JP Morgan
Da resultados de +1,31$, mejores de lo esperado que eran +1,18$


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Por primera vez en AÑOS voy a cambiar de avatar
> 
> Esto es muy fuerte.
> 
> *¡Asi que todo el mundo a cambiarse los avatares por los caballero del zodiaco que diga ghkghk, venga!*



hecho.... por los contratos de TR.....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Replegar velas es la nueva orden desde los altos comandos.

Claca eres demasiado joven como para entender el componente homosexual de esos dibujos. Por cierto que hizo con la milf Silenciosa?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

¡¡dios mío!! ¡¡Cuanto frikismo!!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hecho.... por los contratos de TR.....



Perfecto

El resto que vaya haciéndolo...hay que dar un toque cool a este hilo ya!


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

asi que ver esos dibujos de pequeño es lo que hizo mariposones a los del foro :8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que ver esos dibujos de pequeño es lo que hizo mariposones a los del foro :8:



esos dibujos no, tal vez otros como "Comando G"......


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿soy el único al que no le cargan las imágenes de Claca? ienso:



Tinypic a veces hace el tonto, pero deberían estar.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Replegar velas es la nueva orden desde los altos comandos.



No jodas. ¿Saltamos del barco entonces?.


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Yo ya he cambiado mi avatar a Shiryu, caballero del Dragón.







Daba igual lo que hiciera en la serie: siempre acababa ciego XD

Parece que empieza la verdadera cuesta abajo de la jornada: Santander y Bankia sin paracaídas.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> asi que ver esos dibujos de pequeño es lo que hizo mariposones a los del foro :8:



A ti si te va a hacer mariposon el pandoro de tanto visitarte


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Yo me hago seguidor de Bertok que es el único que confía en los 7100

Por cierto, vuelvo a estar corto (no aprendo...)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> A ti si te va a hacer mariposon el pandoro de tanto visitarte



¿ y ese pandoro es el que me esta trayendo las plusvis ? pues le espero con unos piscos y un par de perrillas


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¡Como los contratos de TRE!
> 
> Pecata, usted estaba entre los primero siete elegidos...



Es que yo no conozco esos dibujos, yo quiero el míoooooooooo.
O me asignas un personaje, o me pongo a escribir todo en glittery.


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

Señores sigan con sus caballeros del SODIACO







Posible zona de rebote línea verde, continuidad rompiendo la bajista a corto.

Ahora a cinco minutos, con vistas en una vuelta de más entidad....


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ¿ y ese pandoro es el que me esta trayendo las plusvis ? pues le espero con unos piscos y un par de perrillas



Ya quisiera usted en su mundo trolling

Lo unico que le trae es un kilo de carne en barra que va a asemejar el gatete ese a un pincho moruno, ensartado.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Dios, ya es imposible saber quien es quien... yo que les tenia identificados a todos por los avatares...


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que yo no conozco esos dibujos, yo quiero el míoooooooooo.
> O me asignas un personaje, o me pongo a escribir todo en glittery.



Joder, hasta la insigne pecata, otra que lleva tiempo con su avatar . Que honor.

Le tienes que decir que llevas en cartera...


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

pues mire que troll es MV , esta corto euro-dolar en 1,3120 esperando que una formacion H-C-H se active y lleve al eypo a los 1,25  

si llegase a suceder para ustec MV solo seria un troll con suerte no :fiufiu:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es que yo no conozco esos dibujos, yo quiero el míoooooooooo.
> O me asignas un personaje, o me pongo a escribir todo en glittery.




Eso sería insoportable :8:


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pues mire que troll es MV , esta corto euro-dolar en *1,3120* esperando que una formacion H-C-H se active y lleve al eypo a los 1,25
> 
> si llegase a suceder para ustec MV solo seria un troll con suerte no :fiufiu:



Podía haberlo cogido ayer (unas hora más tarde) a 1,3210...


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Dios, ya es imposible saber quien es quien... yo que les tenia identificados a todos por los avatares...




Esto es sólo hasta que el rebote se produzca... Estamos invocando a la mitología porque ya no nos queda otra...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, hasta la insigne pecata, otra que lleva tiempo con su avatar . Que honor.
> 
> Le tienes que decir que llevas en cartera...



SAN, of course.


----------



## tarrito (13 Abr 2012)

cambio mi avatar por mis dibus preferidos 

frikismo rules!


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> SAN, of course.



Ya te han asignado uno arriba...

Pensaba que iba a ser Andromeda, ¿recordaís el pique si era tía o tío?


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2012)

yO CAMBIO AVATAR POR LOS UNICOS DIBUS QUE DICEN LAS COSAS COMO SON.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Podía haberlo cogido ayer (unas hora más tarde) a 1,3210...



es que coger algo en su el punto mas alto o mas bajo posible es lo menos importante , lo importante es saber la tendencia


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te han asignado uno arriba...
> 
> Pensaba que iba a ser Andromeda, ¿recordaís el pique si era tía o tío?



He estado a puntito, pero no he querido meterme en berenjenales


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Yo me hago seguidor de Bertok que es el único que confía en los 7100
> 
> Por cierto, vuelvo a estar corto (no aprendo...)



En verde


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te han asignado uno arriba...
> 
> Pensaba que iba a ser Andromeda, ¿recordaís el pique si era tía o tío?



y asi fue como te parecio normal el ser tio o tia :rolleye:


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Señores sigan con sus caballeros del SODIACO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tocado y hundido...los puntitos robados en la anterior vuelan en esta...::


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Abr 2012)

Pues yo porque me llevo un rato tunear mi avatar, sino me ponia a Milo de Escorpio, maestro de las directrices escarlatas

[YOUTUBE]icnUS5NQCS8[/YOUTUBE]

Si alguno lo quiere ... es el protector de Pandora


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Es todo un desfile de frikismo hortera que haría las delicias de cualquier nerd ya entrado en canas... En estas circunstancias la ausencia de pollastre resulta sospechosa, seguro que está preparando una carroza espectacular para su entrada triunfal, eso o la niña ha petado al recalentarse por lecturas máximas de vegüenza ajena.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

olviden ya que existe el lado alcista , solo piensen en negativo 

es que no se dan cuenta que llevamos una subida en el sp500 desde los 1070 hasta los 1420 sin tener una correccion decente ienso:

ahora toca guano del bueno pillar algun rebote solo en soportes importantes 8:


----------



## RNSX (13 Abr 2012)

Jejeejej, que frikis sois. 
como conocimientos de bolsa tengo menos que dineroo me prometi a mi mismo que en los siete miles entraba, la intencion es hacerme una carterita a largo plazo, por diversificar, como lo veis, es suicida en estos momentos?


----------



## aksarben (13 Abr 2012)

¿Y para alguien que lleva, entre otras Cisco? :cook:


----------



## tarrito (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ya te han asignado uno arriba...
> 
> Pensaba que iba a ser Andromeda, ¿recordaís el pique si era tía o tío?



yo a Pecata le asignaría a "Afrodita A" :baba:

ya sé, ya sé, estoy cambiando de dibus


----------



## faraico (13 Abr 2012)

No sé si me he perdido algo...pero SAN apenas baja, no es así?

Ya que los que compraran ayer a 5,22 recibieron un cupón de 0,22 euros....por lo que ahora con san a 5,02 incluso irían ganando algo.

Es así esto?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> He estado a puntito, pero no he querido meterme en berenjenales



Hoyga que esa que me ha puesto es del bando de los malos, según he leído...
A ver si ahora va a subir todo menos SAN


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> y asi fue como te parecio normal el ser tio o tia :rolleye:



Seguro que me ayudo a distinguir mejor que tú entre un largo, un corto y un pimiento.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga que esa que me ha puesto es del bando de los malos, según he leído...
> A ver si ahora va a subir todo menos SAN



Si vas larga tiene que ser del bando de los buenos... ienso:

a ver que dice ghkghk


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Este frikismo bordeando el surrealismo es demasiado incluso para nosotros.
Venga, va, alguien que le regale un nuevo avatar al gatito...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Seguro que me ayudo a distinguir mejor que tú entre un largo, un corto y un pimiento.



Te voy a pedir un favor. 

Porfa, no le dés mucha cuerda al trolaco. Un par de respuestas y tal, bien, más no, que si ve que le haces mucho caso, nos inunda el hilo.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Es todo un desfile de frikismo hortera que haría las delicias de cualquier nerd ya entrado en canas... En estas circunstancias la ausencia de pollastre resulta sospechosa, seguro que está preparando una carroza espectacular para su entrada triunfal, eso o la niña ha petado al recalentarse por lecturas máximas de vegüenza ajena.



Tu no te quejes tanto y que te asigne ya ghkghk un caballero del zodiaco


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Seguro que me ayudo a distinguir mejor que tú entre un largo, un corto y un pimiento.



pues ahi lo tienes corto en eurodolar 1,3120 el tiempo dara a alguno la razon y no estoy diciendo que caera un par de pipos no , digo que caera 6 centimazos como minimo mas dificil me lo pongo y aun asi no tengo dudas de que asi sera :fiufiu:


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Yo podría darle esta imagen como avatar, además, pecata, disfrutarás como una posesa corrigiendo las frases...:


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

aksarben dijo:


> ¿Y para alguien que lleva, entre otras Cisco? :cook:



Con sus redes, usted es Aracne, Caballero de la Araña:













Mire cómo utiliza sus redes para atacar a sus rivales. Prodigioso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)




----------



## aksarben (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Con sus redes, usted es Aracne, Caballero de la Araña



Ya me temía que me tocara Andrómeda :: . Procedo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

revienten ya indices europedos 

vamos eurodolar demuestra que MV es un troll con suerte :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

¿qué os ha pasado a todos que os habéis puesto esos avatares?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

sesión W?????


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Me sorprende la obsesión que tenéis con los largos de los cojones.

Es imposible que acertéis con el tick del giro.

Tened paciencia coño.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué os ha pasado a todos que os habéis puesto esos avatares?



invocaban a los dibujos homosexuales para que la borsa subiera


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> sesión W?????



Ojalá. Pero me temo lo peor.


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

Guanas tardes


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me sorprende la obsesión que tenéis con los largos de los cojones.
> 
> Es imposible que acertéis con el tick del giro.
> 
> Tened paciencia coño.



Está machacando muchos niveles relevantes, da constantes señales de giro. Dos opciones o te quedas mirando sin hacer nada, o te la juegas ajustando stop a pillar el bueno.



El objetivo hoy es 450(c) y te pueden dejar fuera si no estas atento.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Acaba de sonar la campana. ¡¡A la esquina a descansar!!


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Está machacando muchos niveles relevantes, da constantes señales de giro. Dos opciones o te quedas mirando sin hacer nada, o te la juegas ajustando stop a pillar el bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> El objetivo hoy es 450(c) y te pueden dejar fuera si no estas atento.



El nivel de 7010 es tu amigo.

Ya en serio, dependemos del SP más que nunca (o como siempre).

Leyendo el hilo estoy barajando que muchos foreros llegarán al momento del giro en:

1. - Sin liquidez por estar pillados.
2. - Con la aspiración de recuperar las pérdidas que ahora se están comiendo.


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ¿qué os ha pasado a todos que os habéis puesto esos avatares?



Es como aquella tarde que nos partimos de risa con todobobas, pero con dibujos de cuando yo tenía pañal.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

vamos eurodolar , vamos hijoeputa guanea


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El nivel de 7010 es tu amigo.
> 
> Ya en serio, dependemos del SP más que nunca (o como siempre).
> 
> ...



NO a esto 1. - Sin liquidez por estar pillados. 
SI a esto 2. - Con la aspiración de recuperar las pérdidas que ahora se están comiendo.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tu no te quejes tanto y que te asigne ya ghkghk un caballero del zodiaco



Este es fácil, el más joven de todos y además con poderes premonitorios y telequinéticos:


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Hace dos dias las respuestas estaban en los cromos de la Pandilla Basura.
Hoy en los caballeros del Zodiaco...

Esto es un psiquiátrico.


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Este es fácil, el más joven de todos y además con poderes premonitorios y telequinéticos:



¡Gracias! Lo he tuneado un poco, me lo pondré de firma hasta que llegue el rebote


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Abr 2012)

pero q tonteria es esta de saint seiya...........? 

algun dia dejaremos de caer?¿  ...... a ver q se sacan de la manga los gusanos hoy....


----------



## atlanterra (13 Abr 2012)

Esto es un hilo de bolsa o de que coj... ?¿

Sois unos ***** frikis.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> invocaban a los dibujos homosexuales para que la borsa subiera



Mv podria ser el caballero hidra


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

¿En qué formato tiene que estar la imagen?


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿En qué formato tiene que estar la imagen?



jpg, png, te vale cualquiera.

Eso sí, vigila el tamaño en Ks de la imagen.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> Esto es un hilo de bolsa o de que coj... ?¿
> 
> Sois unos ***** frikis.



Es Viernes. Suelen pasar estas cosas 

El que no está inflado a gintonics está posteando relojes.


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> jpg, png, te vale cualquiera.
> 
> Eso sí, vigila el tamaño en Ks de la imagen.



Hummm, no me ha valido. He reducido el tamaño a 100x100, menos de 30kbs, y nada, creo que al foro le mola el antiguo avatar.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

El SP tiene el nivel clave en 1392.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Mira, si soy claca ::

Claca, he cogido la imagen que pusiste, me la he grabado al disco. Me he ido al panel de control-> editar avatar, he seleccionado la imagen del disco, le he dado a "guardar cambios" y alehoop, yatá.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Vaaamos, comienza la fiesta.

Al culibex le voy a dar, no si parriba o pabajo. En unos minutos lo sabremos.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

vamos eurodolar guanea hijoeputa


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

apocalypse now napalm in spanish - YouTube


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Mulder a cuanto va el "siyalodecíayo"?

Me podré en plan MV...


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

729x the end is nigh


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

mis coltos eurodolar ya en positivo :Aplauso:


----------



## EL FARAON (13 Abr 2012)

Ostia monumental.

7293.50
-226.50
(-3.01%)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

lluvia de guano para todos :Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Toooonuel, ¿andestás?


----------



## faraico (13 Abr 2012)

Vamos de cojones....::


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Vamos de cojones....::



Va de p.uta madre ::


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Mulder a cuanto va el "siyalodecíayo"?
> 
> Me podré en plan MV...



Mi maquinita decía que en 2244 del Stoxx había que ponerse largos, acaba de llegar a 2242


----------



## EL FARAON (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Toooonuel, ¿andestás?



Echo de menos sus certificados...

Espero que los este preparando.


----------



## Seren (13 Abr 2012)

Uff, a punto de saltarme el SL. Entonces el punto de encuentro con el DAX es el 6700 ::
Mientras el SP andará por los 1400.


----------



## 5megas (13 Abr 2012)

me encanta el olor a guano


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

abengoa ya un -5% :Aplauso:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (13 Abr 2012)

Tengan cuidado, le están arreando al bono 5,95%


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

A estos niveles no deberíamos caer con tanta fuerza.Algo huele mal


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

La prima a 423


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

Y la hermana? ::


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> 729x the end is nigh



Está cumpliendo con un segundo de medio plazo, lo cual, normalmente, conlleva una corrección importante o el fin de la tendencia (bajista). Es otro de los motivos que me lleva a pensar que las caídas no van a tener continuidad hasta que haya un rebote importante.

También tenemos al BUND y al VIX en resistencia, que deberían frenar las caídas en general. Obviamente eso para el IBEX no es un gran consuelo, pero hablando de medio plazo, que, repito, 100 o 200 puntos no son nada, este es un nivel para rebotar, a corto plazo eso no ayuda a la operativa, pero para situarse sí va bien. 

Muchos valores ya tienen afianzado un nivel, tristemente TEF no es uno de ellos, y sinceramente pensé que serían los bancos los que flojearían más y TEF aguantaría mejor el tipo, está siendo al revés, pero el juego de equilibrio es el mismo y eso significa que cuando las matildes tiren, el giro será inmediato -y la muy perra tiene la costumbre de hacer los rebotes verticales-.

No estoy recomendando compras, porque todavía no hay giro, pero así como en los 8.800 dije que estábamos en resistencia y que 100 puntillos arriba no iban a cambiar eso, porque para el medio plazo no tiene relevancia, ahora digo lo contrario. Hablando en plata, tengo objetivos bajistas para el IBEX en 7.117 (no muy fiable) y la posibilidad de ver ese precio no hace que cambie de opinión sobre esto que estoy diciendo.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A estos niveles no deberíamos caer con tanta fuerza.Algo huele mal



*Con un tick del SP por debajo de 1380 id preparando los botes salvavidas. Viene un sell off de la hostia.*

Dicho queda.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

Efectivamente la pérdida del 2244 va a implicar mucha 'tracción trasera'


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Me sorprende la obsesión que tenéis con los largos de los cojones.
> 
> Es imposible que acertéis con el tick del giro.
> 
> *Tened paciencia coño.*



Últimamente cada vez que le leo pedir que aguantemos antes de poner los largos le noto un aire a:

[YOUTUBE]tr8bZ25uo1U[/YOUTUBE] )


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Está cumpliendo con un segundo de medio plazo, lo cual, normalmente, conlleva una corrección importante o el fin de la tendencia (bajista). Es otro de los motivos que me lleva a pensar que las caídas no van a tener continuidad hasta que haya un rebote importante.
> 
> También tenemos al BUND y al VIX en resistencia, que deberían frenar las caídas en general. Obviamente eso para el IBEX no es un gran consuelo, pero hablando de medio plazo, que, repito, 100 o 200 puntos no son nada, este es un nivel para rebotar, a corto plazo eso no ayuda a la operativa, pero para situarse sí va bien.
> 
> ...



Viene un último arreón hasta los niveles 7100 - 7000 (apuesto más cercanos a los 7010) y luego ya podremos rebotar, en medio de tendencia bajista, con tranquilidad.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Últimamente cada vez que le leo pedir que aguantemos antes de poner los largos le noto un aire a:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]tr8bZ25uo1U[/YOUTUBE] )



cabrone.s tenéis que esperar un poco más o tendré que comprar el índice yo sólo. ::


----------



## EL FARAON (13 Abr 2012)

7285.50
-234.50
(-3.12%)


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

por algo el eurodolar tiene un H-C-H de manual


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

Lo tiran señores, huyan


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Con un tick del SP por debajo de 1380 id preparando los botes salvavidas. Viene un sell off de la hostia.*
> 
> Dicho queda.



Ya estamos ahí.


----------



## EL FARAON (13 Abr 2012)

7271.50
-248.50
(-3.30%)


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Con un tick del SP por debajo de 1380 id preparando los botes salvavidas. Viene un sell off de la hostia.*
> 
> Dicho queda.



No creo que aguante mucho mas remando contra corriente. Mi bote esta haciendo aguas por todos lados y eso que no paro de achicar agua.
Como esto no pare en algún punto tendré que decir basta.
No se que voy a hacer con ibe


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Abr 2012)

fap fap fap todo el mundo?


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

Nos intervienen o nos intervienen....

Recuerdo en mayo de 2010 como un 'dedo gordo' llevó a todas las bolsas a un flash crash, a ver que ocurre ahora, no se porque pero me parece que otro operador va a sentar su culo gordo dentro de muy poco en el teclado inadecuado.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cabrone.s tenéis que esperar un poco más o tendré que comprar el índice yo sólo. ::



No, si yo le hago caso, por ahora, pero es que cada vez retumba más el suelo con esa galopada :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No creo que aguante mucho mas remando contra corriente. Mi bote esta haciendo aguas por todos lados y eso que no paro de achicar agua.
> Como esto no pare en algún punto tendré que decir basta.
> No se que voy a hacer con ibe



os obsesionáis con los largos y pocas veces la bolsa habla tan claro como estás haciendo ahora.

Estamos cerca ya .... pero le queda el arreón para desplumar al personal.

Me veo subiendo la colina sólo y saltando por cadáveres.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No creo que aguante mucho mas remando contra corriente. Mi bote esta haciendo aguas por todos lados y eso que no paro de achicar agua.
> Como esto no pare en algún punto tendré que decir basta.
> No se que voy a hacer con ibe



tiene que entender que vamos a hacer nuevos minimos , lo que quiere decir que como mucho despues de rebotar lo mas alto que llegue ibe sea el precio al que lo compro osea no tendra plusvis , no tendra recompensa por aguantarla tal ves medio año o asi


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> cabrone.s tenéis que esperar un poco más o tendré que comprar el índice yo sólo. ::



¡Grita Libertad! - YouTube


Iberdrolaaaaaaaaasssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss::::::::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

pero por el amor de lol , no se dan cuenta que el sp500 nisiquiera a corregido el 38,2% de fibonazi , si esto fuese alcista por lo menos necesita corregir en algun momento como minimo ese 38,2% que lo llevaria a los 1290 y miren donde estamos :ouch:

pero MV cree que iremos a por los 1120 en un par de meses


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Nos intervienen o nos intervienen....
> 
> Recuerdo en mayo de 2010 como un 'dedo gordo' llevó a todas las bolsas a un flash crash, a ver que ocurre ahora, no se porque pero me parece que otro operador va a sentar su culo gordo dentro de muy poco en el teclado inadecuado.



Hoy es Viernes,...y ya se sabe lo que gusta las noticias mamporreras en este día...

En el Ibex, lo barato va a salir aún más barato


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No creo que aguante mucho mas remando contra corriente. Mi bote esta haciendo aguas por todos lados y eso que no paro de achicar agua.
> Como esto no pare en algún punto tendré que decir basta.
> No se que voy a hacer con ibe



No soy nadie para dar consejos con dinero ajeno, pero habiendo aguantado ya lo indecible, es una pena luego ver como remonta... Se lo digo por mi experiencia con TRE. No puede quedar mucha mas caida, no vamos a perder los 7.000 asi de facil... 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Abr 2012)

1392 es el proximo punto de la parada gusana


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

IBEX:







Aquí está... Hace seis meses todo el mundo estaba esperando estos niveles... ¿y ahora qué ha pasado? Que la gente viene comprada de precios por encima de los 8.000. No es que ahora sea precipitado (técnicamente sí lo es), es que aguantar un 2% o un 3% no sólo es aguantar eso, es aguantar casi un 10% adicional que se lleva a cuestas. 

En el ejemplo de TEF... el nivel que di como relevante son los 11,40... está 10 putos céntimos por debajo, eso no es ningún drama ni debería quitar el sueño a nadie.

Y sí, no hay suelo, no hay nada todavía, pero las cosas no se están complicando ahora.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Joder con el SP como se hace de esperar.

*Vaaaamos coño.*


----------



## TIPOA (13 Abr 2012)

Joderrrrrrrrrrrr con el Viernes 13 :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No soy nadie para dar consejos con dinero ajeno, pero habiendo aguantado ya lo indecible, es una pena luego ver como remonta... Se lo digo por mi experiencia con TRE. No puede quedar mucha mas caida, no vamos a perder los 7.000 asi de facil...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2



Mi problema es que llevo tb bbva y esperaba quitármelas este mes. 
Para caer no hace falta nada simplemente que dejen de comprar. 
En dos semanas solo han recomprado un día. Sería un duro palo ver ibe a 2'5 o un ibex a 5400.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

pero el ibex es bajista , ya colgue un grafico de largo plazo , donde se ve como respeta la alcista de largo en los cierres mensuales , pero el mes pasado fue el primero que al cierre se quedo por debajo


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mi problema fue que entre también en bbva. Y ahora me estoy jugando demasiado.
> Por caer podemos caer hasta donde nos quieran llevar. En dos semanas solo han recomprado un día. Sería un duro palo ver ibe a 2'5 o un ibex a 5400.



Es probable que los veas ahí, pero antes tendrás en rebotón.


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

Lo tiran, alguien tiene alfileres o alguna pinza ?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Abr 2012)

Fuaaah, menudo velón rojo en IBEX @1min ::


----------



## 5megas (13 Abr 2012)

oye , en este post , es solo para hablar amiguetes o q? porque al resto de foreros no se les hace ni put.o caso , ya he intento hacer un par de preguntas y ni se me ha respondido...


----------



## pipoapipo (13 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> 1392 es el proximo punto de la parada gusana



pues no, el rebotillo ha durado poco poco, vamos a visitar los infiernos :XX:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Lo tiran, alguien tiene alfileres o alguna pinza ?



os lo llevo avisando un buen rato.

La bolsa está hablando muy claro.


----------



## jelou (13 Abr 2012)

[YOUTUBE]81ASaIsLDDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Es probable que los veas ahí, pero antes tendrás en rebotón.



Esta tardando demasiado ese rebote. No quiero probar un ibex a 5400 o 3000 con la cartera llena de iberdrolas y bbvas


----------



## Vamos P´Alemania Pepe (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> os lo llevo avisando un buen rato.
> 
> La bolsa está hablando muy claro.



¿Y qué es lo que dice? El inglés lo llevo mal.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

este es el grafico que sirve , lo demas son tonterias 

el ibex es bajista y punto , vera nuevos minimos , si quieren un punto de rebote MV solo arriesgaria en los 6700 :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No soy nadie para dar consejos con dinero ajeno, pero habiendo aguantado ya lo indecible, es una pena luego ver como remonta... Se lo digo por mi experiencia con TRE. No puede quedar mucha mas caida, no vamos a perder los 7.000 asi de facil...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2



Nunca se sabe, pero el caso es que no es lo mismo perder los 7.000 estando comprando en los 7.300 que habiendo comprado IBE en 8.100. Y en el caso de ponzi me acuerdo perfectamente que le comenté que IBE tenían una pinta nefasta, y juraría que le dijo que no le importaba aguantar en rojo porque creía en la empresa. Pues ahí lo tiene, lo mismo que te pasó a ti con TRE, como nos ha pasado a todos hasta que hemos aprendido.

Los stops hay que aplicarlos cuanto antes, precisamente porque un stop de un 10% nos hace dudar, y es cuando vienen las enganchadas y empezamos a pasarlo mal. Y mira, se puede perder dinero, pero nunca, nunca, nunca el sueño. No lo digo para fastidiar, sino para que todos aprendamos de esta.

En serio que por esto hemos pasado más o menos todos.


----------



## no_loko (13 Abr 2012)

Sell-off en toda regla.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Vamos P´Alemania Pepe dijo:


> ¿Y qué es lo que dice? El inglés lo llevo mal.



El mensaje agresivo es que en varias jornadas el SP se pone en 1340. Yo creo que podremos entrar un poco antes


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> oye , en este post , es solo para hablar amiguetes o q? porque al resto de foreros no se les hace ni put.o caso , ya he intento hacer un par de preguntas y ni se me ha respondido...



Perdona, ¿cuál era la pregunta? Hoy es un día de nervios para muchos...


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Nunca se sabe, pero el caso es que no es lo mismo perder los 7.000 estando comprando en los 7.300 que habiendo comprado IBE en 8.100. Y en el caso de ponzi me acuerdo perfectamente que le comenté que IBE tenían una pinta nefasta, y juraría que le dijo que no le importaba aguantar en rojo porque creía en la empresa. Pues ahí lo tiene, lo mismo que te pasó a ti con TRE, como nos ha pasado a todos hasta que hemos aprendido.
> 
> Los stops hay que aplicarlos cuanto antes, precisamente porque un stop de un 10% nos hace dudar, y es cuando vienen las enganchadas y empezamos a pasarlo mal. Y mira, se puede perder dinero, pero nunca, nunca, nunca el sueño. No lo digo para fastidiar, sino para que todos aprendamos de esta.
> 
> En serio que por esto hemos pasado más o menos todos.



El SL es el principal mecanismo que tiene el trader para llegar vivo al final de la jornada.

Los secretos son pocos pero dificiles de cumplir.


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Abr 2012)

vaya los caballeros del zodíaco ............
menudo leñazo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Abr 2012)

Lo que dice Claca es cierto, las enganchadas duelen mucho más que los SL (aunque luego venga un rebote y nos deje cara de tontos AÚN tendremos liquidez para subirnos) pero no es menos cierto que hasta que no te llevas un par de enganchadas no lo asimilas :fiufiu:

PD: Y pensar que entré en SAN a 7,9x el año pasado y salí con pérdidas... bfff, menos mal que no me empeciné mucho más y me pasé al bando de los roba-manzanas... SAN a 4,8x ahora mismo :8:



5megas dijo:


> oye , en este post , es solo para hablar amiguetes o q? porque al resto de foreros no se les hace ni put.o caso , ya he intento hacer un par de preguntas y ni se me ha respondido...



El otro día respondí a una pregunta suya, creo que era sobre R4 (o sobre Clicktrade) si necesita ampliación pregunte de nuevo


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> oye , en este post , es solo para hablar amiguetes o q? porque al resto de foreros no se les hace ni put.o caso , ya he intento hacer un par de preguntas y ni se me ha respondido...



Yo particularmente no recuerdo su pregunto, y lamento que le.haya dado esa impresion, pero aqui nadie empezo siendo amigo de nadie y solo a base de escribir y participar se han ido creando afinidades. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Nunca se sabe, pero el caso es que no es lo mismo perder los 7.000 estando comprando en los 7.300 que habiendo comprado IBE en 8.100. Y en el caso de ponzi me acuerdo perfectamente que le comenté que IBE tenían una pinta nefasta, y juraría que le dijo que no le importaba aguantar en rojo porque creía en la empresa. Pues ahí lo tiene, lo mismo que te pasó a ti con TRE, como nos ha pasado a todos hasta que hemos aprendido.
> 
> Los stops hay que aplicarlos cuanto antes, precisamente porque un stop de un 10% nos hace dudar, y es cuando vienen las enganchadas y empezamos a pasarlo mal. Y mira, se puede perder dinero, pero nunca, nunca, nunca el sueño. No lo digo para fastidiar, sino para que todos aprendamos de esta.
> 
> En serio que por esto hemos pasado más o menos todos.



mire que ustec me parece muy malo como analista TECNICO pero lo que a escrito ahora me parece totalmente correcto 

solo un apunte si uno no sabe de bolsa , palmara mucho a base de ejecutar muchos stops loss :


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (13 Abr 2012)

Joe, me voy a comer y me encuentro que en un ratillo me han saltado todos los sl y me quedo na más con los Derechos del santader ::. que cosas.


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

Vamos vamos que nos vamos al 7100 jojojojo


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> oye , en este post , es solo para hablar amiguetes o q? porque al resto de foreros no se les hace ni put.o caso , ya he intento hacer un par de preguntas y ni se me ha respondido...




Por cierto, lo de Bankinter ya es de traca. El grafico de 6 semanas asusta...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seren (13 Abr 2012)

Bueno a mi ya me saltó el SL, es el momento de guardar para más abajo. Estamos en lo del 2009 donde fuimos intervenidos, la situación del resto de mercados al Ibex es totalmente disitinta. Así que a ver que pasa pero la pinta es muy mala.


----------



## Tubes (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Nunca se sabe, pero el caso es que no es lo mismo perder los 7.000 estando comprando en los 7.300 que habiendo comprado IBE en 8.100. Y en el caso de ponzi me acuerdo perfectamente que le comenté que IBE tenían una pinta nefasta, y juraría que le dijo que no le importaba aguantar en rojo porque creía en la empresa. Pues ahí lo tiene, lo mismo que te pasó a ti con TRE, como nos ha pasado a todos hasta que hemos aprendido.
> 
> Los stops hay que aplicarlos cuanto antes, precisamente porque un stop de un 10% nos hace dudar, y es cuando vienen las enganchadas y empezamos a pasarlo mal. Y mira, se puede perder dinero, pero nunca, nunca, nunca el sueño. No lo digo para fastidiar, sino para que todos aprendamos de esta.
> 
> En serio que por esto hemos pasado más o menos todos.



Yo tengo mis jodidas IBE compradas (parte compradas/parte heredadas) a 5,40. Ya ni miro las cotizaciones. Con un poco de suerte les dejaré en herencia a mis hijos unos papelitos.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

EEUU: la confianza del consumidor de Michigan cae más de lo esperado - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Nunca se sabe, pero el caso es que no es lo mismo perder los 7.000 estando comprando en los 7.300 que habiendo comprado IBE en 8.100. Y en el caso de ponzi me acuerdo perfectamente que le comenté que IBE tenían una pinta nefasta, y juraría que le dijo que no le importaba aguantar en rojo porque creía en la empresa. Pues ahí lo tiene, lo mismo que te pasó a ti con TRE, como nos ha pasado a todos hasta que hemos aprendido.
> 
> Los stops hay que aplicarlos cuanto antes, precisamente porque un stop de un 10% nos hace dudar, y es cuando vienen las enganchadas y empezamos a pasarlo mal. Y mira, se puede perder dinero, pero nunca, nunca, nunca el sueño. No lo digo para fastidiar, sino para que todos aprendamos de esta.
> 
> En serio que por esto hemos pasado más o menos todos.



Si me avisaste.Hice dos entradas 5'35 y 4'5.
Sigo creyendo en la empresa. Mi problema es que nunca imagine que bajaríamos a esta velocidad.
Los soportes que tenia en mente para el largo plazo eran 4'1,3'7, el segundo estamos a pocos céntimos de perforarlo lo cual me hace plantearme que existe la posibilidad de que no se quede ahí.


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mire que ustec me parece muy malo como analista TECNICO pero lo que a escrito ahora me parece totalmente correcto
> 
> solo un apunte si uno no sabe de bolsa , palmara mucho a base de ejecutar muchos stops loss :



Pues me alegro mucho de que estemos de acuerdo en el texto, pero hay un matiz en lo que dices: si el sistema es bueno no palamará nada con los stops, porque los beneficios serán superiores a las pérdidas.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mire que ustec me parece muy malo como analista TECNICO



En 2 palabras: Eres subnormal.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Si me avisaste.Hice dos entradas 5'35 y 4'5.
> Sigo creyendo en la empresa. Mi problema es que nunca imagine que bajaríamos a esta velocidad.
> Los soportes que tenia en mente para el largo plazo eran 4'1,3'7, el segundo estamos a pocos céntimos de perforarlo lo cual me hace plantearme que existe la posibilidad de que no se quede ahí.



ponzi tu eres el de los fundamentales verdad ? no lo digo por fastidiar que tambien , pero ya ves que los fundamentales son poco importantes a la hora de invertir ienso:

MV cree que el ibex no pasara de los 9000 en muchos años


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

Sacyr ha perdido los 2 euros... Un dia grande si no fuera porque muchos estan (estamos) enganchadillos en otras cosas.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Abr 2012)

"Bonita" forma de acabar la semana.

Tanta noticia negativa, tanto sentimiento de que no hay futuro en el corto plazo para España, me va a crear un desprecio cada vez más grande por este país.


----------



## The Hellion (13 Abr 2012)

Gandalf está en los 18,30 de BME que dijo Claca hace tiempo. Todos los días rebota en el mismo nivel. 
EDITO: (Hasta que se me ha ocurrido mencionarlo :XX::XX.


Claca, no sé cómo coño lo haces, pero algunas las clava al céntimo. Debes de tener una gran humildad y un gran cerebro para esto del TECNICO.::


----------



## StartingOver (13 Abr 2012)

he estado esperando mucho fuera de la bolsa y tengo efectivo en cantidad, cual seria un buen momento para entrar? creeis que aun puede bajar mucho mas? algunos valores mas interesantes que otros?

soy muy conservador y es posible que nunca llegue a entrar hasta ver una clara tendencia alcista, pero me gustaria oir vuestra opinion


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Dos grandes en IBEX en largo. Y a aguantar chaparrón con las plusvis del trimestre anterior.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Dos grandes en IBEX en largo. Y a aguantar chaparrón con las plusvis del trimestre anterior.



Que mamón eres, mira que lo hemos hablado veces.

Cagaprisas


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

StartingOver dijo:


> he estado esperando mucho fuera de la bolsa y tengo efectivo en cantidad, cual seria un buen momento para entrar? creeis que aun puede bajar mucho mas? algunos valores mas interesantes que otros?
> 
> soy muy conservador y es posible que nunca llegue a entrar hasta ver una clara tendencia alcista, pero me gustaria oir vuestra opinion



En un dia como hoy es dificil que nadie se aventure. Yo si no estuviera dentro, esperaria... 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Claca hace unos graficos cojonudos , eso ya lo tiene no deberia seguir insistiendo en el TECNICO porque poco mas le puede dar


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

StartingOver dijo:


> he estado esperando mucho fuera de la bolsa y tengo efectivo en cantidad, cual seria un buen momento para entrar? creeis que aun puede bajar mucho mas? algunos valores mas interesantes que otros?
> 
> soy muy conservador y es posible que nunca llegue a entrar *hasta ver una clara tendencia alcista*, pero me gustaria oir vuestra opinion



Cuando vea esa claridad es cuando se estará acabando y se habrá quedado fuera...conservador e invertir en bolsa no hacen buenas migas.


Cuando empiece a ver buenos precios empiece a acumular.


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Gandalf está en los 18,30 de BME que dijo Claca hace tiempo. Todos los días rebota en el mismo nivel.
> EDITO: (Hasta que se me ha ocurrido mencionarlo :XX::XX.
> 
> 
> Claca, no sé cómo coño lo haces, pero algunas las clava al céntimo. Debes de tener una gran humildad y un gran cerebro para esto del TECNICO.::



Mira el gráfico que colgué, se ve clarísimo el soporte en los 18,20. El objetivo bajista eran los 18,35, ciertamente, pero es normal que baje más a buscar apoyo en una zona de compra tan importante.

Por lo demás los aciertos y los fallos forman parte de este mundo, sólo hay que preocuparse de que los aciertos sean más provechosos que lo que nos quitan los errores.


----------



## StartingOver (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> En un dia como hoy es dificil que nadie se aventure. Yo si no estuviera dentro, esperaria...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2



gracias, 

algun comentario mas por favor?


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ponzi tu eres el de los fundamentales verdad ? no lo digo por fastidiar que tambien , pero ya ves que los fundamentales son poco importantes a la hora de invertir ienso:
> 
> MV cree que el ibex no pasara de los 9000 en muchos años



Eso no es cierto, los fundamentales a largo plazo sirven y mucho para saber la viabilidad de un negocio.He pillado un mercado muy bajista y cuando baja baja todo es así de simple.
El año pasado el ibex tanteaba los 10500 y hoy estamos en los 7200.
En el ultimo trimestre tonteabamos con los 9500, lo cual significa que llevamos una caída acumulada del 25%. Mi cartera en ese mismo periodo ha caído un 16%. En lo único que tienes razón es que nunca hay que ir contra la tendencia. Me estoy planteando que los soportes que imagine puede que no se respeten y por tanto que me haya equivocado,los gráficos nunca han sido mi fuerte.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Cuando vea esa claridad es cuando se estará acabando y se habrá quedado fuera...conservador e invertir en bolsa no hacen buenas migas.
> 
> 
> Cuando empiece a ver buenos precios empiece a acumular.



asi es bravo :Aplauso:

al amigo larguista le digo espere un poco , creo que el ibex se girara en los 5300


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Que mamón eres, mira que lo hemos hablado veces.
> 
> Cagaprisas



Cuando venda a 7800 con 6000 euros de plusvis, te lo contaré .... ahora es el momento de entrar porque viene desde 8600.

No esperes que te avise el mercado indicando el punto en el que entrar porque entre el mínimo y cuando veas que hay que entrar, lo mismo hay 400 puntos. El mercado está ahora para "velotas".


----------



## Paikan (13 Abr 2012)

¿Sabéis donde hay que invertir apostando a favor de la quiebra y rescate de España para ganar un 300 %?
Lo he leído en varios sitios pero la gente quiere las inversiones seguras para ellos mismos...
A ver si compartís, coñe... 

Un saludo


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Abr 2012)

Apple en tercer dia consecutivo de guaneo considerable, ahora mismo a 610 la accion, me parece que es el ultimo sello ...

[YOUTUBE]5gqT6En2O78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, los fundamentales a largo plazo sirven y mucho para saber la viabilidad de un negocio.He pillado un mercado muy bajista y cuando baja baja todo es así de simple.
> El año pasado el ibex tanteaba los 10500 y hoy estamos en los 7200.
> En el ultimo trimestre tonteabamos con los 9500, lo cual significa que llevamos una caída acumulada del 25%. Mi cartera en ese mismo periodo ha caído un 16%. En lo único que tienes razón es que nunca hay que ir contra la tendencia. Me estoy planteando que los soportes que imagine puede que no se respeten y por tanto que me haya equivocado,los gráficos nunca han sido mi fuerte.



Ponzi, alguna vez lo hemos dicho. Se valora por fundamental y se entra por técnico.

Me la trae floja si el negocio va viento en popa y a la vez las manos fuertes no hacen más que soltar papel.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es cierto, los fundamentales a largo plazo sirven y mucho para saber la viabilidad de un negocio.He pillado un mercado muy bajista y cuando baja baja todo es así de simple.
> El año pasado el ibex tanteaba los 10500 y hoy estamos en los 7200.
> En el ultimo trimestre tonteabamos con los 9500, lo cual significa que llevamos una caída acumulada del 25%. Mi cartera en ese mismo periodo ha caído un 16%. En lo único que tienes razón es que nunca hay que ir contra la tendencia. Me estoy planteando que los soportes que imagine puede que no se respeten y por tanto que me haya equivocado,los gráficos nunca han sido mi fuerte.



es que amigo los fundamentales tambien cambian y muchas veces nos engañan con los fundamentales .

mirese TEF , APPLE , ENRON :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Cuando venda a 7800 con 6000 euros de plusvis, te lo contaré .... ahora es el momento de entrar porque viene desde 8600.
> 
> No esperes que te avise el mercado indicando el punto en el que entrar porque entre el mínimo y cuando veas que hay que entrar, lo mismo hay 400 puntos. El mercado está ahora para "velotas".



No espero el punto de giro si no la zona de giro.

Ya te alcanzaré subiendo la colina ::


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

Pero que hostion me estoy llevando, es lo que tiene la bolsa. Pues nada a aguantar y de casa se viene llorao y tal.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Veréis el IBEX por encima de 8600 este año si se cumple que el SP lo llevan a los 1460. Parece imposible pero está totalmente manipulado en año de elecciones .... y sigue siendo alcista al margen de la correccion actual (menos del 4% desde máximos, no nos volvamos locos).

De momento, la posición en verde.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es que amigo los fundamentales tambien cambian y muchas veces nos engañan con los fundamentales .
> 
> mirese TEF , APPLE , ENRON :rolleye:



No me compare enron con tef o con apple.
Apple es muy buena empresa pero su cotización ha traspasado todos los limites de lo razonable


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Veréis el IBEX por encima de 8600 este año si se cumple que el SP lo llevan a los 1460. Parece imposible pero está totalmente manipulado en año de elecciones .... y sigue siendo alcista al margen de la correccion actual (menos del 4% desde máximos, no nos volvamos locos).
> 
> De momento, la posición en verde.



El SP va para los 1340 aunque no sé si será capaz de llegar ahí. Unos días de sufrimiento sí que quedan.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, alguna vez lo hemos dicho. Se valora por fundamental y se entra por técnico.
> 
> Me la trae floja si el negocio va viento en popa y a la vez las manos fuertes no hacen más que soltar papel.



Perdón, en 7800 serán sobre 12.000 leuros. Son dos contratos grandes, de los de 10 euros el punto cada uno.ehhh


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

Hay que intentar clavar el punto de giro , un margen de error de 500 puntos no tendra la menor importancia si compramos acciones 

y se mantendran las acciones por un tiempo solamente porque nos estaremos enfrentando a otro escenario y habra que tener nuevos soportes techos y demas 

MV apuesta despues de una caida tan gorda por fibonazi 8:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Perdón, en 7800 serán sobre 12.000 leuros. Son dos contratos grandes, de los de 10 euros el punto cada uno.ehhh



Yo voy a subir más cargado. Ocasiones así hay pocas al año.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Espero que recogieran las velas. Panorama desolador. Aparecieron los peces medianos y gordos para rematarlos. Cuando los vi aparecer sali como tenemos que salir los cagaos, mu rapido por patas.

PO-DE-RE-MOS. No dudeis que poderemos.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ponzi, alguna vez lo hemos dicho. Se valora por fundamental y se entra por técnico.
> 
> Me la trae floja si el negocio va viento en popa y a la vez las manos fuertes no hacen más que soltar papel.



Ya lo que pasa que el técnico no lo manejo bien. Iberdrola hará ya 6 meses que la compre.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Claca hace unos graficos cojonudos , eso ya lo tiene no deberia seguir insistiendo en el TECNICO porque poco mas le puede dar



Vamos a ver bombillo, que metiéndote con claca me has tocado los cojones.

Claca es un tío que controla mucho y aporta mucho. Lo cual no quiere decir que ya lo sepa todo. Hoy ha saltado el soporte en TEF y ya está: -2%. Unas veces sale bien y otras mal. Otras veces nos avisó sobre Ferrovial y yo personalmente, le saqué un 6% en un día. 

Tu no tienes que andar sacando mucho pecho. Basta ver tu entrada en el ibex una de las últimas veces en la que hasta nos dijiste que entraste a 5 euros el pip y te comiste 15000 eurazos en contra, siempre bajo esa operativa ficticia tuya usando IGTrolls, por supuesto. 

A mi no me importa que vengas y sueltes tus mongoladas, en plan que viene el big guano y 1 hora después me pongo largo en telefónica. Me importa 3 cojones lo que digas. Pero ten educación. Más o menos, como cuando en otros foros pides ayuda para declarar las minusvalías.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

No me digais que el dow va pa rriba que lloro


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No me compare enron con tef o con apple.
> Apple es muy buena empresa pero su cotización ha traspasado todos los limites de lo razonable



cuando steve jobs volvio a APPLE esta tenia unos fundamentales que eran una mielda y mirela ustec ahora


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> No jodas. ¿Saltamos del barco entonces?.



CUando cuento algo aqui, creame que no es tonteria, respecto a la bolsa, a todo lo demas 

Los leoncios del ibex son increiblemente ruidosos, vienen de muy lejos y se les oye llegar. Espero que se bajara del lado largo.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Bertok, mira en que me voy a gastar las plusvis. En mi ciudad favorita y con mi piba que está potente (para mí).

Será en agosto y a fundir todas las plusvis aunque no voy a dar a basto.

Pitbull - International Love ft. Chris Brown - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Perdón, en 7800 serán sobre 12.000 leuros. Son dos contratos grandes, de los de 10 euros el punto cada uno.ehhh



Maestro si usted se pone largo. Aguantare con dos bemoles al menos una semana mas. Si hemos llegado hasta aquí no es momento de tirar ahora la toalla..

Como decía Sun Tzu

La guerra se basa en el engaño. Muevete cuando sea ventajoso y crea cambios en la situación dispersando y concentrando tus fuerzas. Cuando entras en campaña, sé rápido como el viento; haciendo marchas normales, majestuoso como el bosque; en las incursiones y saqueos, feroz como el fuego; cuando te detienes, firme como las montañas. Si te escondes, sé tan insondable como las cosas más allá de las nubes; en movimiento, cae como el rayo. Para saquear una región, dispersa tus fuerzas. Cuando conquistas un territorio, defiende los puntos estratégicos.


----------



## Condor (13 Abr 2012)

Quieren mi pronóstico?











Risa malvada - YouTube


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Vamos a ver bombillo, que metiéndote con claca me has tocado los cojones.



Es lo que busca....le acaba de dar argumentos para un fapeo.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Vamos a ver bombillo, que metiéndote con claca me has tocado los cojones.
> 
> Claca es un tío que controla mucho y aporta mucho. Lo cual no quiere decir que ya lo sepa todo. Hoy ha saltado el soporte en TEF y ya está: -2%. Unas veces sale bien y otras mal. Otras veces nos avisó sobre Ferrovial y yo personalmente, le saqué un 6% en un día.
> 
> ...



Claca viene avisando que no es exacto acerta el giro pero que ya llevamos mucho partido y no es lo mismo equivocarse en 8300 que en 7200.

El miedo y el dinero son malos compañeros sentados uno al lado del otro.

Recuerden cuando el DAX estaba en 5000 y el hilo estaba inundado de pesimismo sobre que se iba sí o sí a 4000. Pues la semana pasada estaba sobre 7200. Eso sí que es equivocarse.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> CUando cuento algo aqui, creame que no es tonteria, respecto a la bolsa, a todo lo demas
> 
> Los leoncios del ibex son increiblemente ruidosos, vienen de muy lejos y se les oye llegar. Espero que se bajara del lado largo.



Si me hubieras dicho esto cuando te lo pregunté me habría ahorrado 100 eurillos:´(.

La próxima vez me lo tomaré en serio.


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Yo creo en los 7010 o cercano.

De momento tengo la posición muy bien cubierta.

Después monto largo si eso


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> CUando cuento algo aqui, creame que no es tonteria, respecto a la bolsa, a todo lo demas
> 
> Los leoncios del ibex son increiblemente ruidosos, vienen de muy lejos y se les oye llegar. Espero que se bajara del lado largo.



Bajarnos no pero para descabalgarnos están los stop....

El ruido de fondo ha bajado, no estaría de mas un último intento con SL en mínimos.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Maestro si usted se pone largo. Aguantare con dos bemoles al menos una semana mas. Si hemos llegado hasta aquí no es momento de tirar ahora la toalla..
> 
> Como decía Sun Tzu
> 
> La guerra se basa en el engaño. Muevete cuando sea ventajoso y crea cambios en la situación dispersando y concentrando tus fuerzas. Cuando entras en campaña, sé rápido como el viento; haciendo marchas normales, majestuoso como el bosque; en las incursiones y saqueos, feroz como el fuego; cuando te detienes, firme como las montañas. Si te escondes, sé tan insondable como las cosas más allá de las nubes; en movimiento, cae como el rayo. Para saquear una región, dispersa tus fuerzas. Cuando conquistas un territorio, defiende los puntos estratégicos.



En el rebote salta porque después viene más dolor.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cuando steve jobs volvio a APPLE esta tenia unos fundamentales que eran una mielda y mirela ustec ahora



Eso es un error Apple nunca fue una mierda. Para analizar por fundamentales una empresa hay que ver mínimo su estrutura de costes y sus ventas al menos durante 5-10 años.


----------



## J-Z (13 Abr 2012)

En agosto 2011, se bajó de 10200 a 7800 sin rebote, 2400 puntitos de nada, en este empezamos en 8600 y vamos en 7200 sólo van 1400


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok, mira en que me voy a gastar las plusvis. En mi ciudad favorita y con mi piba que está potente (para mí).
> 
> Será en agosto y a fundir todas las plusvis aunque no voy a dar a basto.
> 
> Pitbull - International Love ft. Chris Brown - YouTube



A su salud, un larguista ahora es un español de pura raza. Por cierto donde se gastara las plusvis? no le interesa algun complemento para el hombre; corbatas, gemelos...?


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> CUando cuento algo aqui, creame que no es tonteria, respecto a la bolsa, a todo lo demas
> 
> Los leoncios del ibex son increiblemente ruidosos, vienen de muy lejos y se les oye llegar. Espero que se bajara del lado largo.



Cuando lo he leido he sabido que todavía le iban a meter algún meneillo a la baja. Desde luego que lo has clavado.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bertok, mira en que me voy a gastar las plusvis. En mi ciudad favorita y con mi piba que está potente (para mí).
> 
> Será en agosto y a fundir todas las plusvis aunque no voy a dar a basto.
> 
> Pitbull - International Love ft. Chris Brown - YouTube



Hazme hueco paaaaaayo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> En el rebote salta porque después viene más dolor.



Ojala venga pronto el rebote. Me quiero quitar bbva e ibe me lo estoy pensando.Pero es que llevamos dos semanas que no están dando ni un cuartelillo.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> En agosto 2011, se bajó de 10200 a 7800 sin rebote, 2400 puntitos de nada, en este empezamos en 8600 y vamos en 7200 sólo van 1400



en agosto rompimos un triangulo simetrico y ahora hemos roto la alcista de largo lo cual nos llevara a los 5300 , de haber un rebote sera en los 6700 rebote aprovechable


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Vamos a ver bombillo, que metiéndote con claca me has tocado los cojones.
> 
> Claca es un tío que controla mucho y aporta mucho. Lo cual no quiere decir que ya lo sepa todo. Hoy ha saltado el soporte en TEF y ya está: -2%. Unas veces sale bien y otras mal. Otras veces nos avisó sobre Ferrovial y yo personalmente, le saqué un 6% en un día.
> 
> ...



Genial lo de las FERROVIALEs, no veas como me alegro, en serio. Todavía les queda algo de recorrido a la baja, pero en mi opinión el estado del mercado con tanto nervio y la proximidad del objetivo ya no compensan exponerse a una vuelta que tarde o temprano aparecerá.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Cuando lo he leido he sabido que todavía le iban a meter algún meneillo a la baja. Desde luego que lo has clavado.



En mi caso ya sabeis que no es por lo jran inteligente que soy. 

Bueno yo a lo mio, hoy que licores tocan, sr.P que ha comprado para este fin de semana? alguna recomendacion, la mozarella para las pizzas que me compre si no me dicen mas ingredientes se me quedara en la nevera mala. 

Claca que le hicistes a la milf Silenciosa que no la he vuelto a leer? le descubristes un mundo mas fascinante que el de la bolsa? :


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ojala venga pronto el rebote. Me quiero quitar bbva e ibe me lo estoy pensando.Pero es que llevamos dos semanas que no están dando ni un cuartelillo.



Es que eso es precisamente lo que pretenden, comprar tu papel barato fruto de la desesperacion. Y leyendo el hilo, creo que es una situacion en la que esta mucha gente.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es un error Apple nunca fue una mierda. Para analizar por fundamentales una empresa hay que ver mínimo su estrutura de costes y sus ventas al menos durante 5-10 años.



Apple está MUY BARATA en términos contables. Señores, que gana sobre 50.000 - 60.000 millones al año y nadie puede calibrarlo porque tiene crecimiento de doble dígito en beneficio DE TRIMESTRE A TRIMESTRE.

El riesgo real es que es una firma de producto y llegará el momento en que no tenga todos los productos arrasando en todas las geografias y en todas las edades. Pero si sigue vendiendo tropecientos millones de ipads y iphones ......... y consigue lo mismo con el Apple TV, no se extrañe nadie que gane mas de 100.000 millones de dolares año a año.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en agosto rompimos un triangulo simetrico y ahora hemos roto la alcista de largo lo cual nos llevara a los 5300 , de haber un rebote sera en los 6700 rebote aprovechable



:Aplauso:

Trianguleroroto. Algun hombro cabeza piernas por ahi?


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En mi caso ya sabeis que no es por lo jran inteligente que soy.
> 
> Bueno yo a lo mio, hoy que licores tocan, sr.P que ha comprado para este fin de semana? alguna recomendacion, la mozarella para las pizzas que me compre si no me dicen mas ingredientes se me quedara en la nevera mala.
> 
> Claca que le hicistes a la milf Silenciosa que no la he vuelto a leer? le descubristes un mundo mas fascinante que el de la bolsa? :



Juaaaaaas, qué cabrón. Yo nada, yo nada, le dije que si quería salir conmigo y me respondió que mejor esperar a que estuviera más desarrollado. ¿Sabes a lo que se refería?


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A su salud, un larguista ahora es un español de pura raza. Por cierto donde se gastara las plusvis? no le interesa algun complemento para el hombre; corbatas, gemelos...?



En Fifth Avenue, en Saks y sus aledaños. En algún concierto en el MSG a 600 dolares la entrada. No sé cómo voy a fundir tantas plusvis.

Si vas cargado hay sitios en NYC que no hay que ver: Filesnet Basement, Century21 y demás. Si vas con "posibles" gentileza del mercado, .... a todo trapo.

Marque este post porque irá anexado a un "siyalodeciayo".

Edito: No me olvido de esos idolatrados por mi parte. Pacha, Amnesia, Cielo y Webster Hall.


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Trianguleroroto. Algun hombro cabeza piernas por ahi?



en el eurodolar y de manual , aun no rompen la clavicular pero lo haran 

objetivo minimo 1,25 :Baile:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Juaaaaaas, qué cabrón. Yo nada, yo nada, le dije que si quería salir conmigo y me respondió que mejor esperar a que estuviera más desarrollado. ¿Sabes a lo que se refería?



Se ha pirado sin enseñar las tetas ienso:

Esto ya no es lo que era ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Juaaaaaas, qué cabrón. Yo nada, yo nada, le dije que si quería salir conmigo y me respondió que mejor esperar a que estuviera más desarrollado. ¿Sabes a lo que se refería?



No se pero que putada, yo siempre me la he imaginado asi:






Seguramente porque escribo con algun copazo de mas, pero mi cerebro asocio ese nick a esa imagen, y luego tu con lo joven que eres dandole rollito, habrias triunfado. :


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2012)

*tonuel was here...!!!* ))


----------



## tarrito (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



y yo que le hago la poleeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



pendejo ya te acabaste las plusvis de los bonos , vienes a por mas :Baile:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



Me río por no llorar.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se pero que putada, yo siempre me la he imaginado asi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo también lo pienso. De hecho practiqué para darle sexo jugando a la versión sin censura del GTA, no parece tan difícil después de todo, siempre consigo buenas puntuaciones y eso que no lo había hecho nunca. Lo que no sé es dónde conectaría el mando si estuviera con ella para poder darle a los botones A y B, A y B, A y B, etc...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



Ahora si que si, a venderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple está MUY BARATA en términos contables. Señores, que gana sobre 50.000 - 60.000 millones al año y nadie puede calibrarlo porque tiene crecimiento de doble dígito en beneficio DE TRIMESTRE A TRIMESTRE.
> 
> El riesgo real es que es una firma de producto y llegará el momento en que no tenga todos los productos arrasando en todas las geografias y en todas las edades. Pero si sigue vendiendo tropecientos millones de ipads y iphones ......... y consigue lo mismo con el Apple TV, no se extrañe nadie que gane mas de 100.000 millones de dolares año a año.



APPLE INC (AAPL:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek

En 2011 ganaron 25000 mill y su capitalizacion son 560000 millones. Eso significa un per de 22. Estos precios solo son viables si consigue ganar de forma sostenible en el tiempo 50000 mill de dolares (per de 12).
No se esta pagando lo que vale sino su futuro crecimiento, como defraude se va a pique.
En algún momento alguien les hará la competencia y sus ventas caerán

EXXON MOBIL CORP (XOM:New York): Financial Statements - Businessweek

Exxom mobile consigue ganar mas de 40000 mill de dolares al año y ademas de forma sostenible a lo largo del tiempo y capitaliza por 390000 mill (un per menor a 10)


----------



## no_loko (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Maricón el último. Ya no hay remedio alguno.


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



ya queda menos para los 3k que pronostico el maestro Tonuel

Vaya guano del bueno :XX:

Un saludo para todos los del hilo


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



jopuuuuuuuuuta, aparecer y 3 velas rojas 

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Claca (13 Abr 2012)

debianita dijo:


> ya quedan menos para los 3k que pronostico el maestro Tonuel
> 
> Vaya guano del bueno :fiufiu:



Toda la familia, casi :_)

¿Todo bien?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también lo pienso. De hecho practiqué para darle sexo jugando a la versión sin censura del GTA, no parece tan difícil después de todo, siempre consigo buenas puntuaciones y eso que no lo había hecho nunca. Lo que no sé es dónde conectaría el mando si estuviera con ella para poder darle a los botones A y B, A y B, A y B, etc...



:XX: :XX: :XX:
Que tio mas grande eres.

Y aun falta para que la bolsa cierre. Bien.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



ostia salvese quien pueda


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Se ha pirado sin enseñar las tetas ienso:
> 
> Esto ya no es lo que era ::



¿Una mujer en el HVEI35?

Está pecata, pero es como nuestra madre. Siempre velando por nuestra hortografía.

Viendo como somos de frikies  , la imagino como la chica de big-bang, algo así:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Despues de Tonuel esto no lo levanta ni los pechos de la srta. Debianita.

Y si no me creen, que pruebe y ya vera.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> ¿Una mujer en el HVEI35?
> 
> Está pecata, pero es como nuestra madre. Siempre velando por nuestra hortografía.
> 
> Viendo como somos de frikies  , la imagino como la chica de big-bang, algo así:



Si encima es simpática, la dejamos pasar :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## faraico (13 Abr 2012)

hace un rato di orden de 2.000 san más a 4,88...está ahi ahi...


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> APPLE INC (AAPL:NASDAQ GS): Financial Statements - Businessweek
> 
> En 2011 ganaron 25000 mill y su capitalizacion son 560000 millones. Eso significa un per de 22. Estos precios solo son viables si consigue ganar de forma sostenible en el tiempo 50000 mill de dolares (per de 12).
> No se esta pagando lo que vale sino su futuro crecimiento, como defraude se va a pique.
> ...



13.000 millones de beneficio en el ultimo trimestre con un margen del 44,7%. Crece a doble digito intertrimestre.

Cuando no encuentren productos sustitutivos, caerán pero de momento han lanzado un nuevo ipad y están vendiendo más que nunca. Por eso, cortos ni locos.


Multiplica por 6 u 8 para contemplar el beneficio anual (4 para los trimestre y otros 4 para el crecimiento constante). Los 50.000 millones de beneficio interanual los tienen a cierre de septiembre, al tiempo.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> 13.000 millones de beneficio en el ultimo trimestre con un margen del 44,7%. Crece a doble digito intertrimestre.
> 
> Multiplica por 6 u 8 para contemplar el beneficio anual (4 para los trimestre y otros 4 para el crecimiento constante). Los 50.000 millones de beneficio interanual los tienen a cierre de septiembre, al tiempo.



Janus, claro que es una supermáquina de hacer dinero.

Pero mira de donde viene. El último dolar que lo gane otro.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es que eso es precisamente lo que pretenden, comprar tu papel barato fruto de la desesperacion. Y leyendo el hilo, creo que es una situacion en la que esta mucha gente.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2



Ghkghk Aguantaremos a todas estas ordas provenientes de pandora 
....(al menos una semana mas)


the Walking Dead 2x13 "Beside the Dying Fire" - subtitulada promo #1 y #2 [HD] - YouTube

¿No se si quedaran balas para tantos?


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ghkghk Aguantaremos a todas estas ordas provenientes de pandora
> ....(al menos una semana mas)
> 
> 
> ...



Epic zombie scene! La Horde! - YouTube


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Bueno, pues desgraciadamente lo que comenté por la mañanase ha cumplido (caída libre de infraestructuras y bancos). 

Pero nunca pensé que Santander llegaría a perder más de 6 (ahora está a 6,06).

El BCE ha mirado para otro lado a ver como respiraba el enfermo y ha sido como en Jurassi Park: los velociraptors tocando y tocando las rejas para encontrar el punto más débil.

O hay una decisión directa en 48 horas de meter oxígeno al sistema (bien a la deuda, bien a los bancos), o el Lunes se masca la tragedia.

Suerte a todos.


----------



## faraico (13 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> hace un rato di orden de 2.000 san más a 4,88...está ahi ahi...



Engañado como un chino


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Este hilo es auténticamente ÚNICO.

Enhorabuena a todos. En su homenaje ....
Mary J Blige & U2 - One love - YouTube


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

FerOU dijo:


> Bueno, pues desgraciadamente lo que comenté por la mañanase ha cumplido (caída libre de infraestructuras y bancos).
> 
> Pero nunca pensé que Santander llegaría a perder más de 6 (ahora está a 6,06).
> 
> ...



Es lo que buscan las manos fuertes y lo van a conseguir.

El año pasado mirábamos hacia otro lado porque estaban mordisqueando a Grecia. Ese hueso está muy roído.

Ahora es nuestro turno, por desgracia de los españoles de la calle.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, claro que es una supermáquina de hacer dinero.
> 
> Pero mira de donde viene. El último dolar que lo gane otro.





Janus dijo:


> 13.000 millones de beneficio en el ultimo trimestre con un margen del 44,7%. Crece a doble digito intertrimestre.
> 
> Cuando no encuentren productos sustitutivos, caerán pero de momento han lanzado un nuevo ipad y están vendiendo más que nunca. Por eso, cortos ni locos.
> 
> ...



Son una maquina de hacer dinero y una pesadilla para cualquiera que intente cortos con ellos. Pero es dificil saber como estarán dentro de 10 años, desde luego a día de hoy parte con ventaja. En tecnologicas ya se ha visto otras veces como siempre alguien coge el relevo.
Otra cosa es la maquina de hacer dinero de rockefeller "exxom mobile" mas de 100 años trabajando con petroleo y gas.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Telefónica ya no quiere bajar hoy más. Venga putorra, ya que no vendes móviles .... gastate la caja en subir las acciones para que Alierta cobre sus call options.


----------



## ghkghk (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *tonuel was here...!!!* ))



Con el DINERAL que he perdido hoy (y eso que BME que es el 80% de mi inversion aguanta el tipo)... y aun asi me hace ilusion su presencia!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Son una maquina de hacer dinero y una pesadilla para cualquiera que intente cortos con ellos. Pero es dificil saber como estarán dentro de 10 años, desde luego a día de hoy parte con ventaja. En tecnologicas ya se ha visto otras veces como siempre alguien coge el relevo.
> Otra cosa es la maquina de hacer dinero de rockefeller "exxom mobile" mas de 100 años trabajando con petroleo y gas.



10 años!!!!, hay más probabilidades que este hilo este de pie .... que Apple.

Lo de la vision de una empresa sea "ser dentro de muchos años ...." o que el fin de una empresa es "largo plazo ....." está desapareciendo porque todo se vuelve más efímero y sobre todo en el mundo tecnológico.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Este hilo es auténticamente ÚNICO.
> 
> Enhorabuena a todos. En su homenaje ....
> Mary J Blige & U2 - One love - YouTube



Hace unos años visite irlanda y me pase por la casa de Bono "menudo chalet", los vecinos son muy campechanos. Yo no le pille en casa pero si le pillas dicen que es de trato muy cordial.


----------



## burbujas (13 Abr 2012)

para los que operais con futuros... es de LOCOS dejarse un contrato en el ibex abierto en fin de semana?


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Son una maquina de hacer dinero y una pesadilla para cualquiera que intente cortos con ellos. Pero es dificil saber como estarán dentro de 10 años, desde luego a día de hoy parte con ventaja. En tecnologicas ya se ha visto otras veces como siempre alguien coge el relevo.
> Otra cosa es la maquina de hacer dinero de rockefeller "exxom mobile" mas de 100 años trabajando con petroleo y gas.



La peña se cansará del iphone, del ipad, .....

Yo creo que el castañazo vendrá con la mala acogida de Apple TV. Será demasiado caro (aunque sea un producto excepcional) y a apple ya sólo le vale que sus productos sean de distribución masiva.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Son una maquina de hacer dinero y una pesadilla para cualquiera que intente cortos con ellos. Pero es dificil saber como estarán dentro de 10 años, desde luego a día de hoy parte con ventaja. En tecnologicas ya se ha visto otras veces como siempre alguien coge el relevo.
> Otra cosa es la maquina de hacer dinero de rockefeller "exxom mobile" mas de 100 años trabajando con petroleo y gas.



Tranquilo,tu sufrimiento terminara cuando ibe llegue a 3,5
aguanta ,aun queda una semana


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> para los que operais con futuros... es de LOCOS dejarse un contrato en el ibex abierto en fin de semana?



Yo voy a dejar dos grandes abiertos .... y en IBEX sobre el que no acostumbro ni a mirar. Eso sí, por ahí dicen que estoy loco.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La peña se cansará del iphone, del ipad, .....
> 
> Yo creo que el castañazo vendrá con la mala acogida de Apple TV. Será demasiado caro (aunque sea un producto excepcional) y a apple ya sólo le vale que sus productos sean de distribución masiva.



El castañazo vendrá eso esta claro pero será cuando nadie se lo esperé. Ya paso con microsoft,apple y con ibm. Es lo que tienen estas empresas tan tecnologicas que así como un día las tienes arriba otro la gente se olvida de ellas.


----------



## burbujas (13 Abr 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> para los que operais con futuros... es de LOCOS dejarse un contrato en el ibex abierto en fin de semana?



liquidado, no es buen momento para novato en futuros xD


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tranquilo,tu sufrimiento terminara cuando ibe llegue a 3,5
> aguanta ,aun queda una semana



Vaya consuelo Votin...ya me voy mas tranquilo de fin de semana::::


----------



## FranR (13 Abr 2012)

burbujas dijo:


> para los que operais con futuros... es de LOCOS dejarse un contrato en el ibex abierto en fin de semana?



Si puede aguantar sin pestañear hasta un gap de 100 en contra...a partir de ahí puede pensarlo.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> La peña se cansará del iphone, del ipad, .....
> 
> Yo creo que el castañazo vendrá con la mala acogida de Apple TV. Será demasiado caro (aunque sea un producto excepcional) y a apple ya sólo le vale que sus productos sean de distribución masiva.



Ya ........... pero ganarán en dos años (y sus accionistas vía revalorización) bastante más *que otros toda la vida:*

-FCC recogiendo la mierda de las calles.
-Telefónica montando call centers en Marruecos y Latamlandia.
-Repsol escarbando en la tierra para encontrar un petróleo que después se lo confiscan.
-ACS tratando de entender lo que es un vatio en vez de la concentración de agua en un hormigón.
-Iberdrola sosteniendo a Gamesa vía compra y compra de acciones.
-Telecinco montando un "de luxe 24h".

Si sigo, llego a 35 ejemplos seguro.

Es lo que tiene el talento y buscar ganar dinero desde él. En España se intenta ganar dinero en comidas y con mordidas. Sorry, it's a rubbish.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ........... pero ganarán en dos años (y sus accionistas vía revalorización) bastante más que:
> 
> -FCC recogiendo la mierda de las calles.
> -Telefónica montando call centers en Marruecos y Latamlandia.
> ...



Se le olvida la academia de inglés del Sr. Botín


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ya ........... pero ganarán en dos años (y sus accionistas vía revalorización) bastante más que:
> 
> -FCC recogiendo la mierda de las calles.
> -Telefónica montando call centers en Marruecos y Latamlandia.
> ...



Janus, no te hagas la picha un lío. No digo nada de las operaciones de apple.

Lo que digo es que con la acción a los niveles actuales hay más probabilidades de palmar que de ganar.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Epic zombie scene! La Horde! - YouTube



Que bestia, como esto no rebote pronto, me veo así dentro de una semana.::::


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

Pero es que nadie va ahablar del santander??? ::


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Se le olvida la academia de inglés del Sr. Botín



Sorry, no es IBEX 35.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero es que nadie va ahablar del santander??? ::



Cuando baje de 4 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Abr 2012)

Apocalíptico, caballeros. Una pesadilla hecha realidad, este país no tiene futuro.


----------



## mataresfacil (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando baje de 4 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



:´´´´(

Es que nadie sabe mentir en este foro o que?


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Cuando baje de 4 :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Entonces también estarás acojonado :rolleye:


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero es que nadie va ahablar del santander??? ::



Anda que lo estas pidiendo a gritos...Botin en estado puro

Botín confía en que el año 2012 va a ir de "menos a más" - YouTube


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Hemos tenido suerte con el tema de Repsol, que ha desviado bastante la atención.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero es que nadie va ahablar del santander??? ::



Aqui todos lo esperamos en 4 con un rebotito a 3,5
no es interesante,es un cadaver caliente


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Apocalíptico, caballeros. Una pesadilla hecha realidad, este país no tiene futuro.



Han limpiado la sala para montar una fiesta a continuación. La gacelas que han tirado la esperanza, no podrán entrar.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Entonces también estarás acojonado :rolleye:



me sobran huevos ::


----------



## diosmercado (13 Abr 2012)

Ahora es cuando viene la remontada en usa con europa chapada. Asi son.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Señores, un gran aplauso. Ahora mismo el IBEX en verde en el after tras decenas de horas consecutivas en rojo.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Abandonados a nuestra suerte.

Knot, del BCE: estamos "muy lejos" de reanudar las compras de bonos,Inversin - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansin.com


----------



## Adriangtir (13 Abr 2012)

Janus yo lo veo plano en IG marktes.

Yo he cerrado el chiringuito, paso de jugármela el finde


----------



## Mr. Brightside (13 Abr 2012)

Aprovecho para recordar de nuevo el consejo de compra de los analistos de Ahorro.com:

El consejo lo dieron el 21 de marzo de 2012, y lo han clavado, pero al revés:

_*Valoración 7,6€ (desde ER) y recomendación Comprar (desde Mantener)*
La mejora de su posición de solvencia nos lleva a reducir nuestra estimación de déficit de capital (incluyendo el impacto estimado de BIS III) desde -1,2€/acción a -0,3€/acción lo que más que compensa cierta ligera reducción de nuestra valoración por suma de partes. Dicha suma de partes nos llevaría a un PO 12e de 7,9€/acción vs. 8,1€/acción anterior que, post déficit de capital situaría el PO12e de Santander en 7,6€/acción desde 6,9€/acción anterior. *Recomendamos Comprar, desde Mantener, con un potencial de revalorización del 19%*. _

Desde entonces se deja ni más ni menos que un *24%*.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Janus yo lo veo plano en IG marktes.
> 
> Yo he cerrado el chiringuito, paso de jugármela el finde



Sube 0,4 puntos, suficiente para estar en verde :rolleye:


----------



## davinci (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Han limpiado la sala para montar una fiesta a continuación. La gacelas que han tirado la esperanza, no podrán entrar.



¿Qué lógica hay detrás de ese movimiento? ¿Por qué los leones sacan a las gacelas para que no vuelvan a entrar?


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2012)

Mu buenas veo que han andado liados hoy... gñé!

Como les veo muy ocupados en el Ibex, mejor no les cuento nada del SP. Entre otras cosas porque estoy fuera y... no tengo muchas ganas de entrar ahora mismo... El lunes volvemos a la carga...

Ah! si el gato esmirriado esa les toca mucho los güitos... /ignore y listo. Yo soy mucho más feliz, aunque todavía no del todo, porque ustedes me lo citan de cuando en cuando... jajaja...


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno yo a lo mio, hoy que licores tocan, sr.P que ha comprado para este fin de semana? alguna recomendacion, la mozarella para las pizzas que me compre si no me dicen mas ingredientes se me quedara en la nevera mala.



Le leo desde la sombra, Sr. Chinook.... con una Optimo Bruno a medias ahora mismo, y el episodio 2 - Temporada 2 del Doctor Who puesto en el proyector.

Considero una Nº6 con Fentimans para más tarde, pero de momento con la Optimo voy estupendo. Me estaba descojonando con sus comentarios y los del Sr. Armani/Arminio, por aquello del IGTrolls :XX::XX:

Hoy le dan pol culo al CL@NYMEX. Hemos tenido una sesión joconuda de Daxie mañanero, y no voy a tocar más un día perfecto.

Se lo he dicho muchas veces, Sr. Chinook; se lo repito de nuevo, esta vez en un haiku:

"El que en viernes y tras las 12 sigue abierto,
que le dan por el culo es algo muy cierto".


Le seguiré observando, ahora los psicotek están a punto de invadir la tierra en Dr. Who. Si me disculpa...


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué lógica hay detrás de ese movimiento? ¿Por qué los leones sacan a las gacelas para que no vuelvan a entrar?



Volverán a entrar, si no no habrá subida.

lo que quieren es provocar un sell-off para que les den todo el papel barato.

apocalypse now napalm in spanish - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Señores, un gran aplauso. Ahora mismo el IBEX en verde en el after tras decenas de horas consecutivas en rojo.



La situación lo requiere

apocalypse now napalm in spanish - YouTube


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Volverán a entrar, si no no habrá subida.
> 
> lo que quieren es provocar un sell-off para que les den todo el papel barato.
> 
> apocalypse now napalm in spanish - YouTube



jajajaja hemos puesto el mismo video a la vez


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

davinci dijo:


> ¿Qué lógica hay detrás de ese movimiento? ¿Por qué los leones sacan a las gacelas para que no vuelvan a entrar?



Para comprar ellos el papel que venden las gacelas y hacer una buena posición si reventar los precios para arriba.
Después sin gacelas vendiendo, con poco dinero lo suben.
Finalmente las gacelas se convencen de que el mercado vuelve a subir y comienzan a comprar el papel que los leones comienzan a lanzar para ir haciendo plusvalías.

Toda la vida el mismo procedimiento, da igual que sea en operaciones de largo plazo, de corto plazo o de medio plazo.

Y todo condimentado con el mejor ingrediente, las noticias que infunden confianza o miedo.


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Lo tienen todo controlado. Con lo de hoy no sólo han espantado a todo aquel que fuera a aprovechar la situación, sino que de paso se han cargado las ganas de seguir aguantando posiciones a bastantes veteranos.

Es decir: ya controlan la entrada y salida de contratos.

El banquete está más que preparado con los cubiertos en la mesa y con los porteros pidiendo la invitación (si no no entras).

No sé si habrá un error informático el lunes que retrasará la apertura de sesión ::


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Santander pierde 7%. Bingo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Fentimanns? con dos enes, yo eso no conozco, usted es que es muy suyo.






Hoyga que yo los viernes no trabajo, si hoy estaba con el ibex en mi casa tan tranquilo.
Dr.Who segun el google es una serie de TV de un medico que viaja por el espacio, ::.

El lunes mas y mejor. Si es que seguimos vivos y tal, porque leyendo a Mr.Bri.. no se yo si llegaremos.

Animo, la bolsa baja y sube, ahora bajamos pues ya subiremos. Esto me lo dijo a mi un gran ascensorista. Sabia del tema.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Para irnos preparando para la semana que viene:

La muerte tenía un precio - Duelo final - YouTube


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

No sé si llegaremos a día 20.

Los más veteranos y cinéfilos recordarán la escena de Gremlins 2 en las que el Gremlin "trader" realiza acciones compulsivas de compra-venta sin ningún sentido 

Por mi parte, y con este homenaje, espero a la semana que viene con esta cara:







Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Animo, la bolsa baja y sube, ahora bajamos pues ya subiremos. Esto me lo dijo a mi un gran ascensorista. Sabia del tema.



:XX::XX::XX:

Impagable! se ha quedado ud. conmigo con esa frase.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Si se pone feo el asunto en Europa .... ahora que no es buen momento para los usanos ya que encaran cierta recuperación ..... Bernie se pondrá manos a la obra y les dirá a los cenutrios europedos lo que tienen que hacer. Como éstos se creen más de lo que son, Bernie les amenzará con algo y entrarán por el aro.

Todavía no es el momento de dejar caer el tinglado en Europa. Más adelante, sin problema y será España la que tenga un patadón en el culo al menos que los alemanes opten (muy improbable) por la inflación y entonces dinero a expuertas.

Toda la vida la deuda se ha pagado de dos formas:
-Con un simpático simpa y eso es algo muy nocivo hoy en día ya que todo está interconectado vía CDS, IRS y demás.
-Forzando inflación temporal para disminuir el coste real de la deuda.

YA VERAN USTEDES LO QUE TARDA EL BARBAS EN SORPRENDER CON ALGUNA MEDIDA. AÑO DE ELECCIONES ....., ÉSTE SEÑOR SE TIENE BIEN APRENDIDA LA LECCIÓN, BASTANTE MEJOR QUE LA MERKEL.


----------



## tonuel (13 Abr 2012)

*Ibex 35... 7250 puntos*    



*es lo que hay... señorehs...*


Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Fentimanns? con dos enes, yo eso no conozco, usted es que es muy suyo.



Me dí cuenta yo solito y he editado en menos de 30 segundos, y sin embargo ha llegado Ud. a tiempo de vilipendiarme, so vicioso ::



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Animo, la bolsa baja y sube, ahora bajamos pues ya subiremos. Esto me lo dijo a mi un gran ascensorista. Sabia del tema.



Impresionante. Me deja tó enloquecío. Mire que habré leído unos seis libros sobre unificación y teoría de supercuerdas en los últimos meses, pero ninguno de ellos me ha dejado rascándome la cabeza y pensando como ésta frase suya.

Mire, no es por nada, pero Ud. en el concesionario de BMW debía de ser un puto espectáculo, néctar y ambrosía. Las plusvies que hubiera cedido yo gustosamente por presenciar alguna de sus ventas...


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *Ibex 35... 7250 puntos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ya no certificaba usted minucias? Lo digo por Bankinter y FCC...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Jajajaja pues ahora que lo ha dicho me acuerdo de algunas que haciamos un compañero que tenia, que el si era del sur y tenia muchisimo arte. Yo creo que ganamos mas ventas que perdimos, pero lo que es seguro que nos lo pasabamos bien.

Con años de experiencia ya sabias de que palo venia la gente y algunos estereotipos. Algunos venian con una marcha que el cuerpo te pedia jaleo. Un dia de estos si no me reportais contare alguna. 

Tambien trabajando cara al publico conoces a cada uno. Un dia entraron unos anda primo [aka gitanos] y al pedirle la señal para un coche, saco una navaja y lo rayo, y dijo ea ya la tienes, este pa mi. Si no fuera por el aquelarre que se monto, hubiera invitado a ese gitano a una comida para que me enseñara cosas de la vida.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

Pero, y dígame, dígame: ¿finalmente compró el vehículo que había "señalado"?





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Jajajaja pues ahora que lo ha dicho me acuerdo de algunas que haciamos un compañero que tenia, que el si era del sur y tenia muchisimo arte. Yo creo que ganamos mas ventas que perdimos, pero lo que es seguro que nos lo pasabamos bien.
> 
> Con años de experiencia ya sabias de que palo venia la gente y algunos estereotipos. Algunos venian con una marcha que el cuerpo te pedia jaleo. Un dia de estos si no me reportais contare alguna.
> 
> Tambien trabajando cara al publico conoces a cada uno. Un dia entraron unos anda primo [aka gitanos] y al pedirle la señal para un coche, saco una navaja y lo rayo, y dijo ea ya la tienes, este pa mi. Si no fuera por el aquelarre que se monto, hubiera invitado a ese gitano a una comida para que me enseñara cosas de la vida.


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2012)

Pollastre si no estuviera usted de "rilax", le diría que, ya que se ha aficionado usted al NYMEX, le eche un ojo a NG. 1,959 ha marcado... Estoy por comprar futuros vencimiento 2020 o así...


----------



## Diegol07 (13 Abr 2012)

tonuel dijo:


> *Ibex 35... 7250 puntos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como diria Rajao " COMO DIOSH MANDA"


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Bueno, veremos mañana, pero parece que el Dax está haciendo un triple suelo en este rango de mes y medio.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Be careful con Patriot y Pea****** Ayer decíamos que eran bajistas por mucho que hubieran tenido una sesión muy "pa arriba".


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pollastre si no estuviera usted de "rilax", le diría que, ya que se ha aficionado usted al NYMEX, le eche un ojo a NG. 1,959 ha marcado... Estoy por comprar futuros vencimiento 2020 o así...




Ciertamente, como Ud. bien dice, le echaría un ojo a lo que necesita sin problemas y muy encantado, pero por desgracia no puedo ayudarle ahora mismo... tengo un guarroman-guarro portátil, estoy fuera de la oficina, y para colmo de males el firewall está completamente activado (siempre lo hago para los fines de semana) tanto en los servidores que tengo en RuinaSpain, como los de fuera... así que no puedo usar siquiera el portátil como frontend.

Para colmo de males voy por la segunda óptimo, y acabo de saltar al 2x03 de Dr. Who. 

Com diría Bart Mancuso, comandante del USS Dallas: "Mi morse está tan oxidado, que lo mismo podría mandarle las medidas de la modelo del mes". Cualquier cosa que le dijera ahora mismo de bolsa, le haría perder dinero al 105% de posibilidades.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bueno, veremos mañana, pero parece que el Dax está haciendo un triple suelo en este rango de mes y medio.



Y fué también suelo en la segunda y tercera semana de febrero. Es buen nivel y lo cierto es que de momento no ha perdido los 6550/6600. No obstante manda el SP as usual. Si no lo jode, puede / debe rebotar.
Estéticamente queda feo que no lo haga, vamos por simetría digo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Bueno bueno, me voy a comer y me han soplado unos euros.... (nada serio 200€) [edt: no en la comida  pandoro, que le he dado 200€ y en paz :xx:]
Si ya lo decía el viejo sr. P. Los viernes son palosgintonics 

Por cierto, a los que preguntan y se enfadan porque no se les responde, solo decirles que tranquilos, que aqui cada uno venimos a postear lo que nos apetece, que esto no es un consultorio de bolsa. En todo caso psiquiátrico. 

En particular, todavía no controlo eso de ir perdiendo pasta y tener que responder al consultorio de la bruja lola 


La semana que viene estaré de viaje, intentaré estar al loro por si hay meneo


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Abr 2012)

Mulder nos puede dar el parte de guerra, digo de saldo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (13 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Com diría Bart Mancuso, comandante del USS Dallas: "Mi morse está tan oxidado, que lo mismo podría mandarle las medidas de la modelo del mes". Cualquier cosa que le dijera ahora mismo de bolsa, le haría perder dinero al 105% de posibilidades.



Me alegra que no haga como Ryan le hizo a Mancuso y se marque el farol de que en la primera media hora de cada hora, los giros son al alza. :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ciertamente, como Ud. bien dice, le echaría un ojo a lo que necesita sin problemas y muy encantado, pero por desgracia no puedo ayudarle ahora mismo... tengo un guarroman-guarro portátil, estoy fuera de la oficina, y para colmo de males el firewall está completamente activado (siempre lo hago para los fines de semana) tanto en los servidores que tengo en RuinaSpain, como los de fuera... así que no puedo usar siquiera el portátil como frontend.
> 
> Para colmo de males voy por la segunda óptimo, y acabo de saltar al 2x03 de Dr. Who.
> 
> Com diría Bart Mancuso, comandante del USS Dallas: "Mi morse está tan oxidado, que lo mismo podría mandarle las medidas de la modelo del mes". Cualquier cosa que le dijera ahora mismo de bolsa, le haría perder dinero al 105% de posibilidades.




Jajaja... no... me he explicado mal... como ya dije, yo estoy de ejercicios espirituales... no tengo intención alguna de entrar... es sólo que le ví a usted afición con el CL y... 

Tómese una a mi salud!!


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Estaba leyendo en otros hilos, ya saben para dar un poco de estopa, y no paro de leer que los usanos se van a ir a la mierda, que no pueden pagar su deuda, que no se qué, ....... Joder, yo lo veo muy claro:

Quién tiene impresora, tendrá todo el dinero que necesite para pagar sus deudas. Eso es así al menos en lo que respecta para pagar las deudas.

Además los efectos perniciosos de la consecuente inflación no lo sufrirían ellos totalmente porque tienen capacidad de exportar ese problema.

Recuerdan cuando eran niños?. A que el dueño del balón jugaba con quién se le ponía de los huevos?. Pues aquí, el dueño del balón es USA.

Tienen dinero, innovación, influencia, son listos, tienen agencias de calificación, controlan la moneda mundial, ..... y son patriotas.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba leyendo en otros hilos, ya saben para dar un poco de estopa, y no paro de leer que los usanos se van a ir a la mierda, que no pueden pagar su deuda, que no se qué, ....... Joder, yo lo veo muy claro:
> 
> Quién tiene impresora, tendrá todo el dinero que necesite para pagar sus deudas. Eso es así al menos en lo que respecta para pagar las deudas.
> 
> ...



Pues como al resto del mundo se le hinchen los cojones de tener mierdadolares y se los manden para casa,solamente con eso quebraria su sistema economico basado en la deuda que generan y no pagan
No es tan facil darle a la maquina de los papelitos si no hay una guerra o algo similar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Qué mal hoy no?? esto se dilata demasiado..tendría que haber cierta vuelta en V
Telefónica en gráfico semanal no está tan barata como se jalea. Si, tendremos estirón y rebote fuerte,pinta mal y su culo lo apoyará tarde o temprano en los 10 € parece, por ahora parece).





El Ibex visto a mayor plazo tiene 2 objetivos: uno claro que serán los 6700 y en función de ese mínimo histórico, si lo respeta o no, debería irse claramente a los 5700 (el cruce de la muerte que comentamos en marzo hizo mella..). En todo caso, yo creo que debería haber un rebote importante


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

La historia es la que sigue sr.P, veridica.

Un dia de no se que mes la verdad, aparecieron los, eh primo zi exte coche taqui e porque yavinio dalemania y es mas barato por cuanto me lo dejas, señalando un serie 5 de la epoca que estaba en exposicion. 
Yo que en aquella epoca era muy joven, y cachondo, le respondi,-aqui semos payos mu honrados y anque traio alemania no tiene kilometros, asi que vale como nuevo, venga ustedes a sentarse aqui-, y nos sentamos en la mesa escritorio de comercial de vehiculos tipica.

Mesa tipica que tenia lo tipico, un ordenador, unos bolis y papeles, pues no se como lo haria el gitano niño que se las ingenio pa robar mas cosas de las que habia en la mesa.

Total que el gitano mayor y supongo que padre del gitano niño tocapelotas decidio que queria el serie 5 pero no en el color del que estaba expuesto y tampoco le importaba el motor,- yo quiero eze igualico pero en otro color mas bonico, eze por ejemplo- señalando un color granate asqueroso, a lo que le respondi- excelente gusto señor, es un color muy elegido por presidentes de gobierno.

Total que se fueron, sin aclarar mucho mas, ni dar señal ni hacer contrato porque el gitano mayor hasta que segun el no fuera visto el coche del color ese en persona no venia con el dinero.

Asi que un dia habia para entregar un modelo igual en ese color, y avise al gitanico a que viniera a verlo. -Ahora mismo me prezento alli. 

LLega, le enseño el coche, lo ve por fuera,- zi este si, este es el que yo queria, pos este me lo quedo, ahora traigo el dinero. Aqui le corte y le dije que ese vehiculo era para entregar a otro cliente que ya lo habia comprado y pedido hacia varias semanas, asi que no se lo podia llevar.

Bien, esto que puede parecer algo simple de entender aquel gitano no fue capaz de entenderlo y asumirlo, ni aunque se lo repitieramos 400 veces, 400 personas distintas. Al final logramos que se calmara y se sentara en la mesa, le explique que podia pedirlo y en unas semanas lo tenia, solo tenia que darme una señal y firmar el contrato, y entonces es cuando se levanto pillandome de imprevisto y se dirigio al coche y lo rayo, diciendo aquella famosa frase,- este pa mi, ea ya esta.

Lo que siguio se lo puede imaginar, una pelea con un gitano de por medio, y un cliente pijo de marbella mas cabreao que una mona. Al final todo resulto mas o menos bien, el cliente pijo se llevo su coche reparado, y el gitano espero 4 semanas por el suyo.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Qué mal hoy no?? esto se dilata demasiado..tendría que haber cierta vuelta en V
> Telefónica en gráfico semanal no está tan barata como se jalea. Si, tendremos estirón y rebote fuerte,pinta mal y su culo lo apoyará tarde o temprano en los 10 € parece, por ahora parece).
> 
> 
> ...



Que medias has puesto en el grafico? Rebote has 7900-8100?


----------



## debianita (13 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Toda la familia, casi :_)
> 
> ¿Todo bien?



Mejor que el ibex  aunque eso es fácil. Sin tiempo para desplumar leones :: Esperando al botas a 3.99 y las matildes a 9 para hacerme un himbersor a largo plazo. 
Os leo desde el telefonito, aunque no participe, ni me juegue los cuartos (de momento) me gusta seguiros la pista

Un saludo


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El Ibex visto a mayor plazo tiene 2 objetivos: uno claro que serán los 6700 y en función de ese mínimo histórico, si lo respeta o no, debería irse claramente a los 5700 (el cruce de la muerte que comentamos en marzo hizo mella..). En todo caso, yo creo que debería haber un rebote importante



No olvide el rango 5500 - 4500 estimado por Bertok ::


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues como al resto del mundo se le hinchen los cojones de tener mierdadolares y se los manden para casa,solamente con eso quebraria su sistema economico basado en la deuda que generan y no pagan
> No es tan facil darle a la maquina de los papelitos si no hay una guerra o algo similar.



Harán lo que tengan que hacer para salirse con la suya. Y no tengo ninguna duda de que de esta crisis van a salir con más distancia a favor de la que tenían cuando entraron.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Fijaros el ibex, en gráfico de velas de 5 minutos, desde el 19/03/2012, qué canal + interesante está haciendo (es un canal bajista, lo debería romper al alza, con rango de 250 ptos)


----------



## vmmp29 (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Estaba leyendo en otros hilos, ya saben para dar un poco de estopa, y no paro de leer que los usanos se van a ir a la mierda, que no pueden pagar su deuda, que no se qué, ....... Joder, yo lo veo muy claro:
> 
> Quién tiene impresora, tendrá todo el dinero que necesite para pagar sus deudas. Eso es así al menos en lo que respecta para pagar las deudas.
> 
> ...



en todo de acuerdo, no obstante quisiera hacer un comentario, tienen impresora y pueden imprimen pero *pueden controlar totalmente el valor de lo imprimido* aún utilizando artimañas

todo dinero cumple 2 funciones:
-intercambio comercial
- generador de valor (esta es su función esencial, si se distorsiona .. ejem)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No olvide el rango 5500 - 4500 estimado por Bertok ::



cuantos quedarán en este foro por entonces :rolleye:?? (en todo caso, cierta labor social hacemos, por lo menos alguna ruina habremos evitado )


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> cuantos quedarán en este foro por entonces :rolleye:?? (en todo caso, cierta labor social hacemos, por lo menos alguna ruina habremos evitado )



A menos de 2 años vista hamijo.

Salud y putas para todos. Llegamos seguro. ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en todo de acuerdo, no obstante quisiera hacer un comentario, tienen impresora y pueden imprimen pero *pueden controlar totalmente el valor de lo imprimido* aún utilizando artimañas
> 
> todo dinero cumple 2 funciones:
> -intercambio comercial
> - generador de valor (esta es su función esencial, si se distorsiona .. ejem)



pero quién tiene la deuda: los deudores (americanos) o los acreedores (chinos)?? no es tan fácil ser esclavo de tu producción..ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Harán lo que tengan que hacer para salirse con la suya. Y no tengo ninguna duda de que de esta crisis van a salir con más distancia a favor de la que tenían cuando entraron.



Janus pon o ajusta el Stop Loss :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pero quién tiene la deuda: los deudores (americanos) o los acreedores (chinos)?? no es tan fácil ser esclavo de tu producción..ienso:



Los gringos ganarán. Siempre lo ha hecho.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

Impresionante. Magnificente. Impagable.

Su historia y su prosa a la hora de relatarla, quiero decir, ambas dos :Aplauso:

Adoro este hilo.

Estoy en deuda con Ud., le debo unas Maginot para el día que Ud. tenga por conveniente 




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La historia es la que sigue sr.P, veridica.
> 
> Un dia de no se que mes la verdad, aparecieron los, eh primo zi exte coche taqui e porque yavinio dalemania y es mas barato por cuanto me lo dejas, señalando un serie 5 de la epoca que estaba en exposicion.
> Yo que en aquella epoca era muy joven, y cachondo, le respondi,-aqui semos payos mu honrados y anque traio alemania no tiene kilometros, asi que vale como nuevo, venga ustedes a sentarse aqui-, y nos sentamos en la mesa escritorio de comercial de vehiculos tipica.
> ...


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Fijaros el ibex, en gráfico de velas de 5 minutos, desde el 19/03/2012, qué canal + interesante está haciendo (es un canal bajista, lo debería romper al alza, con rango de 250 ptos)



Vuelve a los 8000 si bien es difícil saber cuándo se da la vuelta. A estos niveles no es momento de vender y sí de comprar.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Que medias has puesto en el grafico? Rebote has 7900-8100?



las del cruce de la muerte (200 y 50 sesiones en ponderada)


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

Todas las commodities en rojo en este momento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vuelve a los 8000 si bien es difícil saber cuándo se da la vuelta. A estos niveles no es momento de vender y sí de comprar.



En principio, si rompe el rango, debería subir 250 ptos y luego piano piano.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

Greentech (daneses) lanza oferta por el total de acciones de Fersa. Ofrecen 0,4 euros por título cuando esta cotizando a 0,43 euros por título.

Para que después digan que a largo, se gana. En Enero estaban al doble y no les digo a cuánto salieron a bolsa porque alguno lo mismo comete un delito contra la propiedad pública. Pedazo de mangantes, y tontolotes (con todos los respetos) los que cayeron en la trampa.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Todas las commodities en rojo en este momento.



Lo he posteado en algunas ocasiones: el sell-off asustaviejas llegará con caida del SP acompañado por caídas contundentes en Au y Ag.

Basta con seguir al SP para saber cuándo ocurrirá.

Lamento mucho que grandes foreros a los que aprecio desde la distancia lleguen a ese momento sin liquidez o desplumados. Pero bueno, el rebote será contundente y dará unos buenos leuros.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Sin Usa no hay China (a quién venden los chinos?) y mientras produzcas y vendas a los usanos, mucho más de la deuda que les compras, el negocio funciona para los dos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (13 Abr 2012)

Sr.P tengo pa retirarme con sus niveles a dos contratos por historia. Me apunto su deuda, y el proximo viernes le cuento otra, para que usted decida si se merece una maginot o sigfrido.

Ahora me voy a bmwfaq hablar de bolsa. Tal lunes.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Greentech (daneses) lanza oferta por el total de acciones de Fersa. Ofrecen 0,4 euros por título cuando esta cotizando a 0,43 euros por título.
> 
> Para que después digan que a largo, se gana. En Enero estaban al doble y no les digo a cuánto salieron a bolsa porque alguno lo mismo comete un delito contra la propiedad pública. Pedazo de mangantes, y tontolotes (con todos los respetos) los que cayeron en la trampa.



investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=FRS:SM

Hoy vale 60 mill eu.En su boom llego a cotizar por 1800 mill.Solo hay que hacer numeros  En 2008 ganaron 2 mill con ventas de 20, en 2011 con ventas de 40 perdieron 100 mill.A quien se le ocurre comprar por 1800 mill algo que solo genera 2 mill eu al año


----------



## mcd (13 Abr 2012)

hipotesis xxx

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=5y&s=GD.AT&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=&ql=1&c=^IBEX&c=^DJI

LaBolsa.com : Bolsa de Madrid : ATENAS ASE


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Los usanos se están entonando...


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2012)

mcd dijo:


> hipotesis xxx
> 
> http://es.finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=5y&s=GD.AT&l=on&z=l&q=l&c=&ql=1&c=^IBEX&c=^DJI
> 
> LaBolsa.com : Bolsa de Madrid : ATENAS ASE



Me has dejado... K.O. :8:

¿Pero no se parecen mucho no?



















joer la de lisboa y la española como dos gotas de agua.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Me has dejado... K.O. :8:



Joooder, mis 4500 son una gaylada.


----------



## mcd (13 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Me has dejado... K.O. :8:



puestos a comparar, no vas a comparar con noruega, indonesia, o peru;

parece prudente que situaciones similares lleven a recorridos parejos, con el retraso adecuado a la consolidacion de las semejanzas


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Me has dejado... K.O. :8:



Si lo del nikkei no les habia convencido aun a estas alturas


----------



## atman (13 Abr 2012)

Si ajustamos, correlacionamos y proporcionamos... a ojo de buen cubero, alguien podría decir que estamos a pedo de burra de una caidinha del 20%, posterior rebote y tendencia bajista hasta que Cristo se venga de potes...


----------



## tarrito (13 Abr 2012)

yo solo digo que la "culpa" es vuestra ... 

mira que ponerle a Pecata la Caballera Zodiacal malvada, cuando se quería favorecer al lado larguista. :abajo:

hay cosas con las que no se puede jugar :no:

aunque ya sabrán (o deberían) que "La culpa de todo la tiene Yoko Ono
y el espíritu de Lennon que le sale por los poros" 

 + ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Abr 2012)

*No habrá paz para los Malvados...*

*No habrá paz para los Malvados...*

Tras un rebote en el místico 7.500-7.700, se inició el archifamoso Camino al Místico 10.700... bien es evidente, que han saltado todos los profits de todo lo que componía la entrada y el rebote en términos del IBEX ha sido traicionado en el místico y nuevamente traidor 9.200... 

Ha sido un éxito relativo que nos devolvió de nuevo a la liquidez... y lo que es peor como bien repetí en su día, el místico 7.700 era la salvaguarda de una recuperación económica en W... perdido dicho nivel, perdida la recuperación económica... nos queda la L japonesa o algo aún peor...

En fin, espero que esteis bien preparados para los tiempos que vienen... como he dicho muchas veces, esta CRISIS es BUSCADA. Tenía la esperanza que fuera para hacer caer a unos cuantos y después iniciar una recuperación... pero ahora veo que el objetivo va mucho más allá...

He pasado largas temporadas en LIQUIDEZ, toca una más!... esperando un buen momento dónde se prevea un nivel en que el IBEX pueda darse la vuelta e iniciar un rebote con alta probabilidad, con un movimiento amplio (+1.200 puntos) y que tenga corta duración en el tiempo... condiciones que deben cumplirse para iniciar un camino alcista en un ciclo bajista 2008-20015.

Próximo nivel en que se prevé que esto pueda ocurrir... en el místico 6.500

S2s


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> en todo de acuerdo, no obstante quisiera hacer un comentario, tienen impresora y pueden imprimen pero *pueden controlar totalmente el valor de lo imprimido* aún utilizando artimañas
> 
> todo dinero cumple 2 funciones:
> -intercambio comercial
> - generador de valor (esta es su función esencial, si se distorsiona .. ejem)



Mis hogossss!!!







PD: lo siento pero no podía dejar pasar un error tan flagrante.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Él que faltaba...

Ahora sólo falta la meiga trader


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Él que faltaba...
> 
> Ahora sólo falta la meiga trader



Epsssssssss! un respeto!

S2s


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> *No habrá paz para los Malvados...*
> 
> Tras un rebote en el místico 7.500-7.700, se inició el archifamoso Camino al Místico 10.700...
> Próximo nivel en que se prevé que esto pueda ocurrir... en el místico 6.500
> ...



y tal, no?

[YOUTUBE]ovcdaj7sa7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

El de arriba (dicen Dios, mejor llamar banca de inversión americana) que rige los designios del BBVA si que cree en el AT: este gráfico es desde el año 90 (serie histórica)





que no caiga de 4,6 y active una 3º estructura y desde luego, nunca nunca de 3,6..nos marcaría 0 el objetivo final.
Cómo bordó las 2 primeras grandes estructuras??


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Abr 2012)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> y tal, no?



Que insinúa? que hay algo más?

S2s


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Abr 2012)

Socorro.... 

Imposible leerme todo lo que han escrito....

Estoy unos días fuera y a la vuelta están todos ustedes irreconocibles.... cambio de avatares... y además me has olvidado.....no tengo papel.... snifffffff

Respecto a la bolsa, ¿Alguien puede hacerme un resumen?

- ¿El ibex va a seguir bajando y hasta donde 6500 o bien segun me ha parecido entender la semana próxima toca rebote antes de despeárse?
- ¿En usa, se acabó la tendencia alcista o esto es solo corrección?

Realmente he desconectado estos cinco días


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El de arriba (dicen Dios, mejor llamar banca de inversión americana) que rige los designios del BBVA si que cree en el AT: este gráfico es desde el año 90 (serie histórica)
> 
> que no caiga de 4,6 y active una 3º estructura y desde luego, nunca nunca de 3,6..nos marcaría 0 el objetivo final.
> Cómo bordó las 2 primeras grandes estructuras??



Gráficos desde tan lejos sin escala semi-logarítmica, que las "estructuras" se os van al 0 y pronto puede que a los negativos... 

S2s


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mis hogossss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dobles participios: imprimido/impreso, freído/frito, proveído/provisto


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Gráficos desde tan lejos sin escala semi-logarítmica, que las "estructuras" se os van al 0 y pronto puede que a los negativos...
> 
> S2s



Cierto, pero a mi me valen. 

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Dobles participios: imprimido/impreso, freído/frito, proveído/provisto



Te ha faltado poner un owned o un facepalm!...

S2s


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Be careful con Patriot y Pea****** Ayer decíamos que eran bajistas por mucho que hubieran tenido una sesión muy "pa arriba".



Mira, mira como asoman


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Que insinúa? que hay algo más?
> 
> S2s



[YOUTUBE]8gWmTCY-zAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Te ha faltado poner un owned o un facepalm!...
> 
> S2s



Nada más lehos de mi intenzión...


----------



## rbotic statistics (13 Abr 2012)

A ver... un respeto a los que llevamos más tiempo en el lugar...

S2s


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Jaaanus, que han tirado de la cadena.


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

Bueno... vamos a hacer cábalas místicas: si al cierre de hoy en 7.250 le aplicamos la caída del lunes negro del 21 de enero de 2008, que fue del -7,54%, nos da el bonito número (místico) de 6703,35. 

Les dejo la foto de aquel día para ver si les suena...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El de arriba (dicen Dios, mejor llamar banca de inversión americana) que rige los designios del BBVA si que cree en el AT: este gráfico es desde el año 90 (serie histórica)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me salen niveles parecidos...


----------



## Mulder (13 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Dobles participios: imprimido/impreso, freído/frito, proveído/provisto



Lo siento pero es que en cuestiones de lenguaje debo ser un poco chapado a la antigua y me rechinan ciertas cosas aunque ahora la R.A.E. los admita 8:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Me imagino que Hódar ya no está (recomendaba compra en 18 € en telefónica y decía que el mercado se había puesto de saldo en 17 €..También recomendó compra de Santanderes y demás). Por cierto, ya hay alguno que compró Ssn o BBVA más caro que ahora telefónicas...cosas que pasan.


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

Los futuros del ibex en 7200 ya


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Van a cerrar al SP en el mínimo del día y el Chulibex 7200.

No se puede jugar con fuego. Hagan caso por favor.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)




----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

SP por todo lo alto, 136X.

Espero que Janus haya puesto SL


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Los futuros del ibex en 7200 ya



pues yo creo que es un nivel en el que deberíamos rebotar para seguir por el canalillo..


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> pues yo creo que es un nivel en el que deberíamos rebotar para seguir por el canalillo..



ANHQV, el chulibex seguirá los dictados del SP (basta con serguirlos al minuto para verlo con detalle).

Como al SP le dé por bajas a ver a vecina del 1340, ya verás que risas ....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Van a cerrar al SP en el mínimo del día y el Chulibex 7200.
> 
> No se puede jugar con fuego. Hagan caso por favor.



Hombre, en ocasiones todos pecamos de impetuosos, lo importante es gestionar el riesgo y seguir vivos para la siguiente batalla. 

¿no me diga que no ha metido ningún larguillo estos últimos días?


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hombre, en ocasiones todos pecamos de impetuosos, lo importante es gestionar el riesgo y seguir vivos para la siguiente batalla.
> 
> ¿no me diga que no ha metido algun larguillo estos últimos días?



NINGUNO en los términos que aquí se entienden.

Me he hinchado a hacer scalping ::. Sin falsa modestia, se me da muy bien pero me cansa un huevo. Estoy hasta lo cojones del intraminuto aunque me sale bastante rentable.

El SP nos dirán cuándo entrar largos. Si esta escabechina dura 1 semana más me vais a dejar sólo subiendo la colina de las plusvis ::


----------



## patilltoes (13 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Mis hogossss!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Imprimido no es un error. De hecho creo que es mas correcto usar el participio (imprimido) que un sustantivo reanalizado, por analogia con "frito", "roto", a participio (impreso)

Y que gran dia hoy. He entrado en pescanova. Viscofan tambien me interesa en el sector, pero no veo nunca, NUNCA, puntos de entrada con suficiente margen de seguridad.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaanus, que han tirado de la cadena.



Don't worry. Entrando despues de tanta bajada, el tiempo se termina poniendo a tu favor. O es que piensas que va a bajar a 3000 del tirón?.


----------



## patilltoes (13 Abr 2012)

Y como veo a mucha gente con el tema del acojone y/o meterse a largo:

Yo ando con minusvalias latentes del 8%, sin contar dividendos. La mayor parte de la cartera esta hecha en valores del Ibex por debajo de 8000.

A titulo personal, por debajo de 8000 me parece señal de compra a largos (=años en mi esquema de las cosas). Evidentemente seleccionando valores, que no es lo mismo ACS que Abertis o Santander que Bankia que REE. Ya ni digo lo que me parece rondar los 7000 pelados, precio de derribo.

Aunque este es un hilo de trading y no se lleve mucho este tipo de estrategias, me remito a los clasicos para montar carteras a largo:

- No intentar adivinar el punto de suelo.
- Marcarse un punto de entrada.
- A partir de ahi ir comprando paquetes.
- En eso de marcarse el punto de entrada hay que recordar lo del margen de seguridad y poder dormir aun con minusvalias latentes.
- En eso de entrar con paquetes no hay que lanzarse y gastar toda la liquidez rapido, ni esperarse tanto a ver el suelo y el rebote que se te salga.

Mi proxima compra es REE. El precio de cierre lo veo de PM, 31.50€ aprox. Y si baja mas que le den morcilla y apunto a otra vaca lechera.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Don't worry. Entrando despues de tanta bajada, el tiempo se termina poniendo a tu favor. O es que piensas que va a bajar a 3000 del tirón?.



Janus, no me jodas que me haces esa pregunta.

Por supuesto que NO. Pero, ¿hasta donde eres capaz de aguantar?.

No me jodas que vas a caer en el error de los pardillos que se acercan a esto de los mercados financieros ??


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> ANHQV, el chulibex seguirá los dictados del SP (basta con serguirlos al minuto para verlo con detalle).
> 
> Como al SP le dé por bajas a ver a vecina del 1340, ya verás que risas ....



está claro que el AT está castigando a España (no los mercados que dicen por ahí) ::
Por cierto, a qué el bono español nos da un 7% en los próximos 3 meses (no parece mala inversión si no nos la "quitan"? 7%= prima +500 ptos = 6700 ptos ibex


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> NINGUNO en los términos que aquí se entienden.
> 
> Me he hinchado a hacer scalping ::. Sin falsa modestia, se me da muy bien pero me cansa un huevo. Estoy hasta lo cojones del intraminuto aunque me sale bastante rentable.
> 
> El SP nos dirán cuándo entrar largos. Si esta escabechina dura 1 semana más me vais a dejar sólo subiendo la colina de las plusvis ::



No se preocupe sr. Bertok, que estaremos a su lado gritando a pleno pulmón


----------



## pecata minuta (13 Abr 2012)

Diossssssssssssssssssss, pero ¿esto qué es?
Creo que hay que volver a los antiguos avatares... esto no ha funcionado.


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> SP por todo lo alto, 136X.
> 
> Espero que Janus haya puesto SL



Llevo veintitantos pipos en contra, dos contratos grandes. De momento, tranquilo. Yo no pienso que todos los días se vaya a despeñar un 4% como hoy. Ayer cayó también una cantidad relevante.

El martes de la semana pasada estaba en 8100 (más de un 12% por encima de ahora mismo). Y hace unas tres semanas estaba un 20% por encima de como está ahora aproximadamente.
La probabilidad de subir algo es muy alta. En ese momento pondré el stop loss. Evidentemente que tengo mi línea roja en la que liquido se se desploma todos los días sin excepción hacia futuro (un % de las plusvis del trimestre anterior). Creo que merece la pena arriesgar en una oportunidad como esta.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No se preocupe sr. Bertok, que estaremos a su lado gritando a pleno pulmón



Este será nuestro himno :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Iron Maiden-The TroOper-Live Flight 666 -Subtitulado Inlges-Español - YouTube


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, no me jodas que me haces esa pregunta.
> 
> Por supuesto que NO. Pero, ¿hasta donde eres capaz de aguantar?.
> 
> No me jodas que vas a caer en el error de los pardillos que se acercan a esto de los mercados financieros ??



He dicho antes que tengo mi stop loss o línea roja que no voy a pasar. Es amplio.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llevo veintitantos pipos en contra, dos contratos grandes. De momento, tranquilo. Yo no pienso que todos los días se vaya a despeñar un 4% como hoy. Ayer cayó también una cantidad relevante.
> 
> El martes de la semana pasada estaba en 8100 (más de un 12% por encima de ahora mismo). Y hace unas tres semanas estaba un 20% por encima de como está ahora aproximadamente.
> La probabilidad de subir algo es muy alta. En ese momento pondré el stop loss. Evidentemente que tengo mi línea roja en la que liquido se se desploma todos los días sin excepción hacia futuro (un % de las plusvis del trimestre anterior). Creo que merece la pena arriesgar en una oportunidad como esta.



Ya te conté la experiencia que viví con Telepizza a inicios del 200's. Nunca agarres el cuchillo que cae.

En momentos excepcionales se producen movimientos excepcionales.

Llevo avisando toda la tarde de la toña del SP. En cuanto tenga un rato cuelgo el gráfico que sigo del SP, la probabilidad de caer al 1340 es demasiado alta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Joder Bertok, no me puedo creer que gente tan curtida como usted o el sr. FranR (antes me caía mejor cuando soltaba numeritos ) no sepan incrustrar los vídeos de youtube .... :ouch: :ouch:

[YOUTUBE]GIb_T6VZ7d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Joder Bertok, no me puedo creer que gente tan curtida como usted o el sr. FranR (antes me caía mejor cuando soltaba numeritos ) no sepan incrustrar los vídeos de youtube .... :ouch: :ouch:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]GIb_T6VZ7d8[/YOUTUBE]



¿cómo se hace?

Ya aprendí :Baile:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (13 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que el futuro del ibex se resume en este gif. Observese como inicia el movimiento calmado hacia abajo y el SP desde lo más alto le da el último empujón ::







Perdón por la chorrada pero es que llevo media hora descojonandome con este gif.


----------



## ponzi (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Llevo veintitantos pipos en contra, dos contratos grandes. De momento, tranquilo. Yo no pienso que todos los días se vaya a despeñar un 4% como hoy. Ayer cayó también una cantidad relevante.
> 
> El martes de la semana pasada estaba en 8100 (más de un 12% por encima de ahora mismo). Y hace unas tres semanas estaba un 20% por encima de como está ahora aproximadamente.
> La probabilidad de subir algo es muy alta. En ese momento pondré el stop loss. Evidentemente que tengo mi línea roja en la que liquido se se desploma todos los días sin excepción hacia futuro (un % de las plusvis del trimestre anterior). Creo que merece la pena arriesgar en una oportunidad como esta.



Parecemos el ejercito de pelayo contra los musulmanes,solo que ahora en vez de lanzas son pipos y en vez de musulmanes son inversores de la city....A las vascongadassss..Pd: Espero no tener que tragarme un owned la semana que viene


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Diossssssssssssssssssss, pero ¿esto qué es?
> Creo que hay que volver a los antiguos avatares... esto no ha funcionado.



Sí, por favor... que con esos avatares uno lo pasa mal entrando al foro desde el móvil en un sitio público expuesto a miradas de terceros.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

El lunes cancelaré varios depósitos.

Se acerca mucho el momento de comenzar a subir la colina de las plusvis. Iré recogiendo heridos.


----------



## Ajetreo (13 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Sí, por favor... que con esos avatares uno lo pasa mal entrando al foro desde el móvil en un sitio público expuesto a miradas de terceros.



Si por favor, no reconozco a nadie..... Estaban muchísimo más guapos antes

Ahora me recuerdan a


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2012)

Bienaventurados los guaneros, porque de ellos sera el reino de los cielos.

Tranquilo Bertok, yo mantengo 100% liquidez para entrar aunque sea temporalmente y volver a replegarme antes de la traca final.

Bienvenidos Tonuel y Debianita.

Este finde prometo graficos...

Saludos...


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bienaventurados los guaneros, porque de ellos sera el reino de los cielos.
> 
> Tranquilo Bertok, yo mantengo 100% liquidez para entrar aunque sea temporalmente y volver a replegarme antes de la traca final.
> 
> ...



Analiza el SP en timeframe de 2 horas ::


----------



## wetpiñata (13 Abr 2012)

MONDAY: Retail sales, Empire state mfg survey, business inventories, housing market index, Eli Lilly shareholders mtg, Oracle vs. Google trial; Earnings from Citigroup, Mattel

Vamos, un poquito de cada. Pero la conjunción de consumo y housing da respeto.

El martes aluvión de resultados: Coca-Cola, Goldman Sachs, J&J, IBM, Intel, Yahoo


----------



## sirpask (13 Abr 2012)

Joer... yo siempre voy con poco dinero y a ún sólo valor, dos de los que me gustan.. OHL y MAPFRE no están tan mal como para entrar a saco ... aunque habría más posibilidades de tener plusvalias. Y luego están Telefonica y Iberdrola mis dos valores estrellas... En los que podria entrar a saco pero por abajo no tienen limite y la ostia puede ser de ordago ... Joer que dilema al estar full de liquidez tras saltarse todos los stops hace mes y medio ....

Que dilema...


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Parecemos el ejercito de pelayo contra los musulmanes,solo que ahora en vez de lanzas son pipos y en vez de musulmanes son inversores de la city....A las vascongadassss..Pd: Espero no tener que tragarme un owned la semana que viene



Los moros no pudieron con los norteños. Ni drones ni cañones, les echamos a pedradas.

Ánimo que lo único que se puede perder es dinero, algo banal que siempre puede ser repuesto con el trabajo día a día.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Analiza el SP en timeframe de 2 horas ::



¿Como se analizan los stop profits..? ienso:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ¿Como se analizan los stop profits..? ienso:



SP500 coño ::


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El lunes cancelaré varios depósitos.
> 
> Se acerca mucho el momento de comenzar a subir la colina de las plusvis. Iré recogiendo heridos.



Huele a muchos cadáveres por el camino. Lleva zancos cántabros y así vamos rematando lo que ha quedado semi extenuado.

De momento estás clavando el momento de entrada. Veamos a ver si andas tan certero en el punto de entrada. Ya sabes, si te quedas por el camino, te pisaremos con los zancos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> SP500 coño ::



De verdad tengo que aclarar la broma... :cook::ouch:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Huele a muchos cadáveres por el camino. Lleva zancos cántabros y así vamos rematando lo que ha quedado semi extenuado.
> 
> De momento estás clavando el momento de entrada. Veamos a ver si andas tan certero en el punto de entrada. Ya sabes, si te quedas por el camino, te pisaremos con los zancos.



Si me equivoco, siempre puedo convertirme en inversor a largo 8:

Lo que sí que voy a hacer es entrar muy fuerte y muy apalancado, cada vez más abajo = cada vez menos riesgo en un marco temporal acotado.

Prometo plantar la bandera burbujarra arriba de la colina mientras observo la carnicería por las laderas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 Abr 2012)

Para ver si hemos hecho un suelo (temporal), habria que hacerse la siguiente pregunta:

Cuantos de nuestros foreros larguistas han claudicado hoy?

Saludos...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> De verdad tengo que aclarar la broma... :cook::ouch:



Es que el sr Bertok está mu tenso, discúlpele.


----------



## VLADELUI (13 Abr 2012)

La clave es tener liquidez ¿no?.

Lo único que tengo claro. 

Con ustedes nada me falta, perdiendo en BBVA pero aprendiendo como duele la colonoscopia. Agradezco graficos, comentarios etc...


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para ver si hemos hecho un suelo (temporal), habria que hacerse la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> Cuantos de nuestros foreros larguistas han claudicado hoy?
> 
> Saludos...



Siguen aguantando. Llegados a este punto: o follamos todos o la puta al río.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> La clave es tener liquidez ¿no?.
> 
> Lo único que tengo claro.
> 
> Con ustedes nada me falta, perdiendo en BBVA pero aprendiendo como duele la colonoscopia. Agradezco graficos, comentarios etc...



Mire por donde hace menos de un par de horas se han posteado dos maravillosos gráficos de BBVA ::


----------



## Pepitoria (13 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para ver si hemos hecho un suelo (temporal), habria que hacerse la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> Cuantos de nuestros foreros larguistas han claudicado hoy?
> 
> Saludos...



Yo retome los largos desde ayer, sólo usa 

:cook:


----------



## faraico (13 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para ver si hemos hecho un suelo (temporal), habria que hacerse la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> Cuantos de nuestros foreros larguistas han claudicado hoy?
> 
> Saludos...




Ya le digo yo que no hemos hecho suelo.

Es posible que demos con el suelo con SAN en 4,51. Muchas posibilidades.

No me lo invento, como he anunciado hoy en el hilo, he comprado 2.000 SAN a 4,88 (ponzi, ghk, no están solos!!)....y rara vez, repito...muy rara vez...tan rara que ni me acuerdo.....he comprado un valor que estaba bajando y este se ha dado la vuelta poniendose en verde directamente o bajando poco más.

POr tanto no es de extrañar caídas entorno al 5-7%...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Telefónica mirada asi con más cariño, parece que pudo tocar la base de un subcanal (el verdito), si lo perforase, no sé no sé. Es curioso este valor, me pregunto qué gacelilla habrá soltado papel con dividendo a un mes vista (si, si, yo condeno el dividendo como el que más, pero vamos, que no tendría mucho sentido por parte de una gacelilla potente que haya entrado para un largo plazo).


----------



## Cosme Oriol (13 Abr 2012)

JCB toca el tema, se centra en la bolsa parece, lo estoy oyendo ahora mismo ... 

Economía directa mp3 13-04-2012 La semana trágica de la economía española en mp3 (13/04 a las 19:51:47) 01:10:48 1165173 - iVoox


----------



## FerOU (13 Abr 2012)

Mi duda es: envolvente en plan colina de la hamburguesa para el lunes... ¿Pero luego qué? ¿Defensa de posiciones cual isla perejil? ::


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

FerOU dijo:


> Mi duda es: envolvente en plan colina de la hamburguesa para el lunes... ¿Pero luego qué? ¿Defensa de posiciones cual isla perejil? ::



coooño que complicado.

cuando subas, pinchando con la bayoneta a todo lo que se mueva (menos a las chicas).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Telefónica mirada asi con más cariño, parece que pudo tocar la base de un subcanal (el verdito), si lo perforase, no sé no sé. Es curioso este valor, me pregunto qué gacelilla habrá soltado papel con dividendo a un mes vista (si, si, yo condeno el dividendo como el que más, pero vamos, que no tendría mucho sentido por parte de una gacelilla potente que haya entrado para un largo plazo).



¿se sabe si tef va a dar dividendo en papeles o en dinerito? Creo que se comentó algo en el hilo, como que iba a repartir acciones de su autocartera...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> coooño que complicado.
> 
> cuando subas, pinchando con la bayoneta a todo lo que se mueva (menos a las chicas).



pero que dice! Si a esas son las que hay que _pinchar _con la _bayoneta_!!


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿se sabe si tef va a dar dividendo en papeles o en dinerito? Creo que se comentó algo en el hilo, como que iba a repartir acciones de su autocartera...



0,53€ en efectivo y 0,30 en acciones amortizando de autocartera.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> A ver... un respeto a los que llevamos más tiempo en el lugar...
> 
> S2s




Que Ud., ¿ qué ?

Que lleva más tiempo Ud., ¿ dónde, dice ?

Por favor, si los garrulos tarotistas de TeleGiralda en horario de madrugada hacen mejores predicciones que Ud. y su cinturón apretado de Orión...

Dios mío lo que hay que leer.

Qué tal si utiliza sus poderes místicos para viajar hasta el horizonte de sucesos de un agujero negro y mete dentro aunque sólo sea el dedo gordo del pie. Con un poco de suerte la marea gravitatoria le partirá en dos, y si no lo hace debido a su misticismo, avísenos cuando llegue a la singularidad.

Pesao.


----------



## pollastre (13 Abr 2012)

Su avatar me place y me complace.

No me pierdo ni un capítulo.

Le auguro un fulgurante futuro en la bolsa. No puedo decirle en qué dirección, pero créame, será fulgurante 



VLADELUI dijo:


> La clave es tener liquidez ¿no?.
> 
> Lo único que tengo claro.
> 
> Con ustedes nada me falta, perdiendo en BBVA pero aprendiendo como duele la colonoscopia. Agradezco graficos, comentarios etc...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (13 Abr 2012)

Y los que tengas FCC, aún tendrán dolores, pero parece que hay un canal de recuperación para el futuro:


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2012)

Buenas noches compañeros.

Que la semana que viene cumplan sus sueños.

[YOUTUBE]hso7b5Qw34M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿se sabe si tef va a dar dividendo en papeles o en dinerito? Creo que se comentó algo en el hilo, como que iba a repartir acciones de su autocartera...



ni idea, no tengo (bueno sí, estoy en 200 cfds amariconados en 11,72..).
bueno, he encontrado esto por si te sirve:
Telefónica | Accionistas inversores | Dividendos y otras remuneraciones | Política de retribución al accionista


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 0,53€ en efectivo y 0,30 en acciones amortizando de autocartera.



Gracias sr. Bertok.

Pues yo que soy muy mal pensado, me imagino que los de TEF van a pagar TODO lo que puedan de lo que tienen en autocartera. Sea dando acciones o bien con la calderilla que han sacado vendiendo poco a poco acciones. ::


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Si me equivoco, siempre puedo convertirme en inversor a largo 8:
> 
> Lo que sí que voy a hacer es entrar muy fuerte y muy apalancado, cada vez más abajo = cada vez menos riesgo en un marco temporal acotado.
> 
> Prometo plantar la bandera burbujarra arriba de la colina mientras observo la carnicería por las laderas.



Ni bandera va a quedar en pie al final de la historia.

We're like a laserlight burning down on them!.

De esta hay que comprarse un apartamento en Park Avenue. Mejor país, mejor sociedad, mejores oportunidades .... y todo ganado a pulso en dura batalla. Templad las armas!!!!, hasta que no nos disloquemos el hombro, no hay excusa para dar machetazos. Solo quedarán los fuertes. Esa es la salida de la crisis.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

VLADELUI dijo:


> La clave es tener liquidez ¿no?.
> 
> Lo único que tengo claro.
> 
> Con ustedes nada me falta, perdiendo en BBVA pero aprendiendo como duele la colonoscopia. Agradezco graficos, comentarios etc...



prepara el dinero para ir construyendo una cartera entre la 2ª parte de 2012 y 1ª parte de 2013 (si te va bien, ya sabes, acepto de todo lo que sea tangible y tasable).:rolleye:


----------



## Sir_Wallace (14 Abr 2012)

Me permito asomar la patita en este hilo a pesar de no llegar ni a gacela para añadir una argumento mas a un post de Janus

Y la armada mas potente, históricamente la moneda de referencia esta unida a la armada. Los doblones españoles, la libra británica, mas atrás las legiones romanas y los denarios. Mientras no vemos la US Navy superada el dolar tampoco lo sera



Janus dijo:


> Estaba leyendo en otros hilos, ya saben para dar un poco de estopa, y no paro de leer que los usanos se van a ir a la mierda, que no pueden pagar su deuda, que no se qué, ....... Joder, yo lo veo muy claro:
> 
> Quién tiene impresora, tendrá todo el dinero que necesite para pagar sus deudas. Eso es así al menos en lo que respecta para pagar las deudas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Que Ud., ¿ qué ?
> 
> Que lleva más tiempo Ud., ¿ dónde, dice ?
> 
> ...



Mejor en medio del choque energético de dos branas. Lo mismo se crea un universo burbuja místico.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ni bandera va a quedar en pie al final de la historia.
> 
> We're like a laserlight burning down on them!.
> 
> De esta hay que comprarse un apartamento en Park Avenue. Mejor país, mejor sociedad, mejores oportunidades .... y todo ganado a pulso en dura batalla. Templad las armas!!!!, hasta que no nos disloquemos el hombro, no hay excusa para dar machetazos. Solo quedarán los fuertes. Esa es la salida de la crisis.



Pero que han bebido!!!! 

Sera la ginebra de garrafón :vomito:

O será que yo he fumado lo que fuma Camps!!!!! Islas de perejil :

Colinas dde jamburguesas....

Guerras de Bayonesas.....

Ufffff. que mareo llevo.....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Gracias sr. Bertok.
> 
> Pues yo que soy muy mal pensado, me imagino que los de TEF van a pagar TODO lo que puedan de lo que tienen en autocartera. Sea dando acciones o bien con la calderilla que han sacado vendiendo poco a poco acciones. ::



Ahh, autocartera, bueno entonces hay que esperar más tiempo todavía para entrar (=bajan dividendo)


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

The time to buy is when there's blood in the streets


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> The time to buy is when there's blood in the streets



Ojalá le salga bien....que los apartamentos están caros


----------



## Cosme Oriol (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> The time to buy is when there's blood in the streets



_I'm a beast, I'm the man. Buying stocks on the day of the crash_

Pearl Jam. Do the evolution


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> The time to buy is when there's blood in the streets



or when the blood reaches the river..(en refranero hispánico)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

or when Rajoy shave the beard..


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> or when the blood reaches the river..(en refranero hispánico)



Me fío más de Rothschild.::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (14 Abr 2012)

"it's good fishing in troubled waters " :fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

Estaba leyendo un articulo que dice:

El problema es que estamos gobernados por los acreedores (Alemania) de una deuda impagable.

Y también dice que nos hace falta ser valientes y decir "Mira, yo no te puedo pagar".


----------



## sirpask (14 Abr 2012)

Una chorrada antes de ir a dormir... ¿No veremos a los grandes valores, esos que tienen el poder de la FED regalando dinero a gacelas para animar los volúmenes? Esto tiene mala pinta por que hay mucha gente atrapada en ratoneras y no se quiere vender.


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2012)

>> 47
[quote="bertok dijo:


> 0,53€ en efectivo y 0,30 en acciones amortizando de autocartera.



Alierta ha cambiado de opinon.Se apunta al dividendo opcion (a inundar el mercado de derechos via ampliacion y de paso a diluair el capital)


----------



## El_Dinero_es Deuda (14 Abr 2012)

Buahh, que gusto ver el chulibex al punto de colapso....

Cotizacion de IBEX 35 en tiempo real - Indice - elEconomista.es


----------



## Xof Dub (14 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Dejé hace un par de horillas una orden de compra de TEF a 11,31, por el momento ha pasado rozando el larguero
> lo que no se es qué cara poner )/
> :fiufiu:



Carajo! uno se distrae y acaba entrando la orden de TEF a 11,310... cerrando en 11,260 (así que la cara más apropiada va a ser :

Además tb entró otra orden de SAN a 4,90 ... cerrando a 4,860 abajo

y como no hay dos sin tres, las BME compradas la semana pasada a 18,30 ya están en rojo al cerrar en 18,155 :

Hammerfall - Last Man Standing - YouTube

Acabo de terminar el E01S02 del Sherlock de la BBC, muy recomendable


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2012)

El día que la bolsa se ostia este hilo es más largo que El Quijote.

Mañana les continúo leyendo, me he quedado en la página 314.... está la trama himteresante, ¿acabará el capitán Bertok dominando el mundo y nuestros compañeros en Cáritas?








Por cierto que giro más inesperado con el regreso a la historia de Tonuel y Debianita..... me he emocionado


----------



## holgazan (14 Abr 2012)

xof dub dijo:


> carajo! Uno se distrae y acaba entrando la orden de tef a 11,310... Cerrando en 11,260 (así que la cara más apropiada va a ser :



a 11.31€ ....................no las vendas nunca.


----------



## FranR (14 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para ver si hemos hecho un suelo (temporal), habria que hacerse la siguiente pregunta:
> 
> Cuantos de nuestros foreros larguistas han claudicado hoy?
> 
> Saludos...



Con esta pasada, sería mi quinta jornada con chaqueta larguista. 

Claudicar mientras tengas stop y lo hagas en puntos de giro (al menos intentarlo), no debería ser una opción. Incluso en una jornada como la de hoy, consiguiendo entrar en rebotes mínimos, el castigo ha sido bajo.

Como digo desde hace cinco jornadas las entradas son en largo, porque en mi escenario la tendencia predominante es arriba (pese al palo de hoy). 

La situación se está tensando tanto, que cualquier mínima noticia hará dispararse esto arriba y si te pilla a la contra pierdes la operación abierta, más el coste de oportunidad de haber entrado en la mala dirección.

A dormir que ya va siendo tarde para la gente honrada...::

P.D. Pese a este cambio de chaqueta TEMPORAL, no me olvido de los 6.800 de tef a 9, de GAM por debajo de 2 y alguna otra sorpresita que se espera por ahí.


----------



## faraico (14 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> Acabo de terminar el E01S02 del Sherlock de la BBC, muy recomendable



Pues con el tercer capitulo vas a flipar


----------



## RNSX (14 Abr 2012)

Se va uno a tomar unas cervezas y le meteis 8 paginas al hilo, no me da tiempo a seguiros cuando hay guano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Abr 2012)

Ahora si coño ya con la imagen. ALONSOOOOO ALONSOOOOO a por la poleeeee.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora si coño ya con la imagen. ALONSOOOOO ALONSOOOOO a por la poleeeee.



Vaya!! creí que era un post mío..:: (para ciertas cosas, aún prefiero la versión 4 a la 5)


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2012)

Resumen de la gacela amateur anus:

-FCC -25,62%
-INDITEX -2,71%
-BAYER -8,18%
-ANHEUSER-BUSCH INBEV NV 0,14%
-ABERCROMBIE AND FITCH CO 6,79% 
-HONEYWELL INTERNATIONAL INC -3,34% 
-COCA COLA CO -2%

Y a favor pocos leuros que le he podido sacar al ibex en dos bajadas. Quiero cambiar de broker y habia pensado en clicktrade, en estos momentos estoy con el broker de ing y me parece un poco limitado.
Estoy perdiendo dinero y no me estoy poniendo muy nervioso :ouch: dicen que para empezar a ganar dinero hay que aprender a perder, y creo que ya he tenido mi bautizo ::
Veriais una locura meterse con todo lo gordo el lunes a repsol, una metedita rapida?


----------



## ProfePaco (14 Abr 2012)

sr.anus dijo:


> Resumen de la gacela amateur anus:
> 
> -FCC -25,62%
> -INDITEX -2,71%
> ...




la metedita rápida a una cani...

hace dos años que me retire de bolsa. Coño, que esto se sabía que iba a pasar...

a ver, ¿sabes hasta donde bajará el IBEX según SNB?..


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Me salen niveles parecidos...



puede rebotar o debería rebotar en breve al fibo del 61,8% de la segunda, pero está claro que el zonal 4,5-4,6 es un objetivo a priori de corto plazo, luego me da que hará la figura de murciélago, para intentar irse arriba del gran canal y luego llegará julio-octubre..(el veranos de los cracks) y algo más.
En todo caso, este gran canal bajista lo debería romper al alza algún día con una ganancia de 3 € (rango del mismo). A 4 € ya serían precios muy interesantes para entrar


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2012)

ProfePaco dijo:


> la metedita rápida a una cani...
> 
> hace dos años que me retire de bolsa. Coño, que esto se sabía que iba a pasar...
> 
> a ver, ¿sabes hasta donde bajará el IBEX según SNB?..



:´( ha pasado mala noche?:bla:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (14 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ahora si coño ya con la imagen. ALONSOOOOO ALONSOOOOO a por la poleeeee.





Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vaya!! creí que era un post mío..:: (para ciertas cosas, aún prefiero la versión 4 a la 5)



Si no es mucha indiscreción, ¿que aplicación es esa?.


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!



Xof Dub dijo:


> Acabo de terminar el E01S02 del Sherlock de la BBC, muy recomendable



Yo también ando en ello, hace tiempo que que quería verlo pero me faltaba encontrar alguna fuente en versión original con subtítulos y hasta hace poco no he dado con ella, desgraciadamente ayer llevaba mucho sueño arrastrado y al final me dormí antes de llegar al final :ouch:

*Y ahora presten todos atención porque hace exactamente una semana que les dije esto:
*



Mulder dijo:


> Bueno, vamos al lio especial (pero intencionadamente escueto) de hoy:
> 
> Creo que ahora habría que ponerse corto hasta julio, donde tendremos un buen momento para comprar a largo plazo, y cuando digo largo plazo me refiero a unos 8-10 meses vista más o menos.



Lo cual quiere decir que el momento adecuado para ponerse largo será en julio, esto no descarta algunos rebotes de más o menos importancia, pero ganarían más si entraran a corto arriba del todo que si se ponen largos en niveles relevantes.

Claro que lo primero es más difícil de ver.

Ya recibirán mi 'siyalodecíayo!' o mi sonado owned, de momento todo apunta a la primera opción.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mulder, de la que vamos (incluyendo el rebote que tendremos en breve) si el timing es en Julio y el SP le diera por perder los 1340, me parece que el culibex se va a cerca de los 6000 ::

Es bastante probable que a lo largo de este año veremos a SAN en los 3 leuros, a TEF en los 9 leuros, a BBVA en los 3 leuros, a IBE tonteando con los 3 leuros, ...... Una debacle.


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Abr 2012)

Pues con esos precios podré comprar acciones de 1.000 en 1.000

El problema será el "miedo" llegado el momento... porque, ¿Y si se va a 3.000?


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Abr 2012)

El rey Juan Carlos ha sido operado esta madrugada de una fractura de cadera, según ha informado la Casa del Rey a través de un comunicado. El Monarca, de 74 años, se encontraba en una viaje cazando elefantes en Botsuana

Suena a El Jueves pero no...


----------



## Adriangtir (14 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> El rey Juan Carlos ha sido operado esta madrugada de una fractura de cadera, según ha informado la Casa del Rey a través de un comunicado. El Monarca, de 74 años, se encontraba en una viaje cazando elefantes en Botsuana
> 
> Suena a El Jueves pero no...



Pues el día que muera Juancar, aquí se va a abé un follón...

Estoy casi seguro de que la monarquía se acaba en este, el príncipe no tiene ese algo que hace a nuestro rey importante.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Abr 2012)

Yo es que al surrealismo de este país no me acostumbro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

Sr. chinito, el aporte bueno, 1st class, pero queda reportado por postear a horas intempestivas. Presumiblemente jartocopas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Si no es mucha indiscreción, ¿que aplicación es esa?.



Visualchart.


----------



## mcd (14 Abr 2012)

mcd dijo:


> parece prudente que situaciones similares lleven a recorridos parejos, con el retraso adecuado a la consolidacion de las semejanzas



pido disculpas anticipadas, ya que yo no tengo ni idea y ademas si se que aqui curran basicamente a corto

http://es.finance.yahoo.com/echarts?s=GD.AT#symbol=gd.at;range=5y;compare=^gspc+^ibex;indicator=volume;charttype=area;crosshair=on;ohlcvalues=0;logscale=off;source=undefined;

pero sigo con la mania de que si esto se ha de parecer a algo, se tendra que parecer a quienes se parece


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

El Popular, bueno este banco ha perdido en menos de 2 meses, un 33% de su valor, tiene una pinta muy malita en AT, pero bueno, algún día (no sé si este año o el próximo) cerrará un gap abierto un 30% + arriba. Los 2,3 es un objetivo relativamente claro.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Bankinter, este banco no tiene casi nada de cartera inmobiliaria. Es un valor castigado por un fuerte movimiento especulativo de distribución encaminado a hacer mucho dinero, de ahí la formación de vuelta en V que parece que está haciendo claramente en parte (para que veáis que no me invento las figuras: figuras de vuelta: vueltas en v). *En cuanto toque a bien, el suelo, va a dar muchísima pasta en un par de meses.* volviendo a caer después con el crack veraniego-otoñal, creo (y el canal, lo rompera alguna vez al alza y hay importantes gaps abiertos mucho más arriba...al loro, que puede ser buena cartera futura.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2012)

Vamos por partes:

-Buenas tardes... 
-O se quitan los caballeros del zodiaco o los reporto a tod@s por cutres.
-Dije hace 300 posts (antesdeayer) que en la caida de febrero09, pasamos de 73xx a 78xx para caer a la semana siguiente a 67xx, que cadauno piense en si su operativa está dispuesto a aguantar eso.
-Entrar, entra hasta mi hijo de 10 meses, lo difícil es salir. SIEMPRE se entra sabiendo donde salirse TANTO SI VA BIEN COMO SI VA MAL
-Ahora mismo, esto está para entrar con posiciones pequeñas y con mucho stop, las bajadas traen mucha volatilidad
-Hay gente que vale para esto y gente que no, PUNTO. No intenten hacer cosas para las que a lo mejor no sirven, perderan dinero, tiempo y acabaran frustrados. Cada persona tiene que buscar su operativa, hay gente que hace más de mil operaciones al año, y gente que hace 2. Hay que plantearse que tipo de trader es cadauno y actuar en consecuencia (% de stop, SP más amplios, dividendos, etc...)
-Los larguistas están jodidos pero no claudican = más bajadas en el corto/medio plazo
-Como hay mucha gráficas, voy a poner mejor puntos relevantes en diferentes acciones, a largo plazo, hasta los 5400 del ibex yo no entraría. En el medio la zona 6500-6800 es propicia para un rebotón (onda4).

*ABG: Zona 10,5-10,6
*ANA: Zona 46-47
*BBVA: Zona 5,10-5,15
*ENG: 13,50
*GAM: 2,19
*GAS: Ya, o rebota ahora...
*IBE: 3,73
*MAP: 2,13
*TL5: 3,75
*OHL: 18,9
*REE: 30,9
*REP: 16,88

Saludos...

PD1: Tanto SAN como TEF han perdido sus alcistas
PD2: Son puntos de entrada buenos, para aguantar semanas, o algun mes. Si se pierden con claridad, salir.
PD3: Mirad los vencimientos de deuda hispánica y veréis el porqué de esta bajada, las siguientes gordas son julio y octubre. La encontré...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (14 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, este banco no tiene casi nada de cartera inmobiliaria. Es un valor castigado por un fuerte movimiento especulativo de distribución encaminado a hacer mucho dinero, de ahí la formación de vuelta en V que parece que está haciendo claramente en parte (para que veáis que no me invento las figuras: figuras de vuelta: vueltas en v). *En cuanto toque a bien, el suelo, va a dar muchísima pasta en un par de meses.* volviendo a caer después con el crack veraniego-otoñal, creo (y el canal, lo rompera alguna vez al alza y hay importantes gaps abiertos mucho más arriba...al loro, que puede ser buena cartera futura.



Cuando llegue el ansiado rebote, mi idea era entrar en bankinter. Tiene mucho recorrido.

Pero hasta que no se dé la vuelta de una manera confirmada, superando determinados niveles, nada de nada :no:.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Cuando llegue el ansiado rebote, mi idea es entrar en bankinter. Tiene mucho recorrido.
> 
> Pero hasta que no se dé la vuelta de una manera confirmada, superando determinados niveles, nada de nada :no:.



Al loro, le llaman vuelta en V por eso, pq baja cagando leches y sube con ritmo similar (no tan fuerte normalmente, pero muy elevado), hay que saber entrar aún asumiendo alguna holgura de pérdida.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (14 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Con esta pasada, sería mi quinta jornada con chaqueta larguista.
> 
> Claudicar mientras tengas stop y lo hagas en puntos de giro (al menos intentarlo), no debería ser una opción. Incluso en una jornada como la de hoy, consiguiendo entrar en rebotes mínimos, el castigo ha sido bajo.
> 
> ...



Sr. FranR, sabe a lo que me refiero... :rolleye:

Como explicó muy bien pollastre hará más de un año, esto es psicología pura, al principio sueles ver tu posición en verde (50% de probabilidades), estás contento, pero la acción se revuelve y pasas a estar "colorao", aguantas pensando que igual que ha bajado volverá a subir y comienzas a cabrearte por no haber vendido cuando ibas verde. La acción sigue cayendo y tu moral bajando. Hay algun rebote y crees que ese es el bueno. La acción baja 3 dias y sube 2, cada vez más abajo, te decides a piramidar :ouch:, sigue bajando, parece que el mercado te ha gafado, "sueñas" con solo perder un % bajo, pero sigue todo en tu contra, al final claudicas y vendes. TODO EL MUNDO PASA POR LAS 5 FASES DE DUELO, así que es posible que temporalmente lo hagamos a la vez, y es en ese momento cuando la acción comenzará a subir...

Los leones lo saben muy bien, así que SOLO se tienen que sentar a esperar el papel barato.

Saludos...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Fíjate que gap tiene + arriba (y repito, este banco está bien, sin ladrillitis y no sé si será opado a determinados precios).


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bankinter, este banco no tiene casi nada de cartera inmobiliaria. Es un valor castigado por un fuerte movimiento especulativo de distribución encaminado a hacer mucho dinero, de ahí la formación de vuelta en V que parece que está haciendo claramente en parte (para que veáis que no me invento las figuras: figuras de vuelta: vueltas en v). *En cuanto toque a bien, el suelo, va a dar muchísima pasta en un par de meses.* volviendo a caer después con el crack veraniego-otoñal, creo (y el canal, lo rompera alguna vez al alza y hay importantes gaps abiertos mucho más arriba...al loro, que puede ser buena cartera futura.



No descartes que lo esté tirando el botinete para oparlo a precio puta.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Vamos por partes:
> 
> -Buenas tardes...
> -O se quitan los caballeros del zodiaco o los reporto a tod@s por cutres.
> ...



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Esas mayúsculas valen más que cualquier curso de bolsa. Y si para realizar la salida, ésta de hace de forma automática con un SL mejor que mejor (nos quitamos al mayor de nuestros enemigos: nosotros mismos)


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> No descartes que lo esté tirando el botinete para oparlo a precio puta.



sí, pero antes se tiene que comer las acelgas le han dicho (le van a meter CaixaCatalunya a pelotas)


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2012)

uuufffff, por fin y mira que se hace ameno, cada página con su hilo músical incorporado  Me llevo muchas risas y unas cuantas gráficas para estudiar. Gracias! 

Yo continúo esperando con todas la flechas en el carcaj la orden de abrir fuego ::








¿Qué opinión tenéis de tener que informar por cuentas en el extranjero, creéis que intentarán extender los tentáculos y repatriar pasta de españoles el día del corralito? Supuestamente con todos los países que España tiene convenio hay intercambio de información y el fisco conoce las cuentas de todos los nacionales españoles, esta información aún sería más amplia si proviene de países de la UE. La semana que viene iré a mi oficina de Barclays a consultar que productos tienen.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> uuufffff, por fin y mira que se hace ameno, cada página con su hilo músical incorporado  Me llevo muchas risas y unas cuantas gráficas para estudiar. Gracias!
> 
> Yo continúo esperando con todas la flechas en el carcaj la orden de abrir fuego ::
> 
> ...



no creo que haya corralito, eso son cosas del SNB.


----------



## wetpiñata (14 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD3: Mirad los vencimientos de deuda hispánica y veréis el porqué de esta bajada, las siguientes gordas son julio y octubre. La encontré...



Los vencimientos se concentran en esos meses porque son los meses donde también se concentra los ingresos recaudatorios; la gráfica de alguna manera debería reflejar eso y asustaría un poco menos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Los vencimientos se concentran en esos meses porque son los meses donde también se concentra los ingresos recaudatorios; la gráfica de alguna manera debería reflejar eso y asustaría un poco menos.



más argumentos para que la prima se dispare, por lo que veo en ese gráfico, priman las obligaciones sobre letras y bonos (por eso en enero-febrero no había cachondeo) que en teoría es la referencia del coste de la deuda (le llaman bono a 10 años, pero no es bono, son obligaciones a 10 años, con mayores garantías y con un mayor interés debido al coste de oportunidad que implica el factor tiempo)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

En mi opinión,

*[BANKINTER]*
Se encuentra en una zona interesante, ya que _debería _rebotar sobre la zona de los 3,0X-3,1Y dando un reward más que interasante. Ruptura de la directriz bajista señal para salir por patas. Aquí no se muy bien como plantear la operativa. Poner entrada en 3,1 y SL por debajo de 3€ o bien esperar a ver si rebota. El lado negativo, que si es una subida en V rápida como se ha comentado, y se aleja de la directriz, no sabría muy bien donde colocar el SL... Nadie dijo que esto sería fácil....


----------



## Claca (14 Abr 2012)

IBEX36:

Valores con cierre superior al mínimo relevante: ABE ACX ACS AMS MTS BKIA CABK DIA ENG ELE FER GAM GRF ITX IAG OHL REP

Valos con cierre por debajo del mínimo relevante: ABG ANA IDR SYV SAB POP BKT BBVA BME EBRO FCC GAS IBE MAP TL5 REE SAN TRE TEF

Como se ve, la mayor parte de los grandes siguen sin afianzar un nivel, de modo que lo más probable son nuevas caídas a corto plazo.







El gráfico lo ilustra bien, con la estructura bajista de corto intacta, cumpliendo perfectamente con su cometido. Tenemos el expansivo perforado por abajo, aunque por la inclinación no debe tomarse en cuenta como proyección si finalmente confirmase un descuelgue (sólo si rompiera al alza), y de todos modos de momento tiene margen para volver a incorporarse dentro de sus fronteras.

Como comenté no serían largos confirmados hasta que esa estructura bajista tocapelotas no estuviera finiquitada -y el mucho dolor que una sencilla línea puede evitar-, pero al mismo tiempo he dicho que de cara al medio plazo estos son niveles importantísimos y de muy probable rebote, y vamos, que estoy convencido de que en cuestión de semanas estaremos por encima temporalmente, pues creo que nos iremos más abajo en un futuro. ¿Es una contradicción? Para nada, y no es la primera vez que lo aclaro. Cada plazo tiene su sentido y su operativa, y a menudo ambos marcos temporables mantienen perspectivas imposibles de conciliar, de forma que sólo podemos elegir en qué barco estamos metidos. Lo que no tiene sentido es plantear objetivos de medio plazo y desarrollar una operativa de corto plazo, o al revés, buscar porcentajes de corto recorrido con stops muy holgados. De todos modos, sea como sea, los stops se aplican.

Ahora continuemos. El IBEX al fallar el suelo en los 7.800 marcó una pauta de continuidad en las caídas que arroja un objetivo cercano a los 7.100 (y no es lo único que nos manda allí). Esto, si lo sumamos al hecho de que las acciones que más ponderan siguen descolgadas, me lleva a la conclusión de que probablemente durante las próximas sesiones bajemos todavía algo más, sin alterar, por supuesto, el comentario referido al medio plazo. También es importante recordar que hemos dejado tres huecos abiertos, lo cual en la mayoría de ocasiones deja patente el agotamiento de la tendencia, así que atención a un posible 4º y cómo se desarrollan los acontecimientos después, que podría ser de claudicación e indicar el inicio del esperado rebote.

Resumiendo, a corto plazo claramente bajistas, eso sí, con esa hipotética figura de giro que señalaba sesiones atrás todavía en desarrollo (delimitada por la bajista roja más pequeña).

A medio plazo, en soportes, sin más, sin ningún objetivo por arriba ni nada, simplemente acabando de cumplir con un gran segundo impulso que ha costado sangre sudor y lágrimas y que planteaba en agosto del año pasado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-visto-ibex-35-3t-2011-a-385.html#post4814841

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...bex-35-3t-2011-parte-2-a-130.html#post4851555

En el segundo comentario se ve lo qué implica una operativa de medio plazo... márgenes de mil puntos.

El único motivo por el que espero un rebote sobre estos niveles es por la probable corrección de ese impulso, la cercanía de soportes y que el sentimiento es ultranegativo, con los medios hablando ya de nuevo de España en primera página. No hay nada más, es un "pienso que", no un "el precio hace". LCASC ilustraba muy bien en su comentario los vaivenes de medio plazo de cientos de puntos arriba y abajo, sin que fueran especialmente significativos. Que cada cual lo tenga en cuenta y pondere si le vale la pena comprar o vender en estos momentos.


----------



## Claca (14 Abr 2012)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> *No habrá paz para los Malvados...*
> 
> Tras un rebote en el místico 7.500-7.700, se inició el archifamoso Camino al Místico 10.700... bien es evidente, que han saltado todos los profits de todo lo que componía la entrada y el rebote en términos del IBEX ha sido traicionado en el místico y nuevamente traidor 9.200...
> 
> ...



Eres de lo peor que se puede encontrar por los foros, siempre con ganas de notoriedad y sin ánimo de ayudar a nadie. Te largaste dejando a todos tus seguidores enganchados mientras prometías los 10.700 y les animabas a comprar a precios superiores a los 8.000. Me acuerdo perfectamente de cómo te reiste cuando se planteó ese segundo bajista que ahora vemos cumplido... casi todas las palabras que podrían definirte acarrean baneo, pero no está de más recordar qué tipo de usuario eres. 

Bienvenido de nuevo.


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Eres de lo peor que se puede encontrar por los foros, siempre con ganas de notoriedad y sin ánimo de ayudar a nadie. Te largaste dejando a todos tus seguidores enganchados mientras prometías los 10.700 y les animabas a comprar a precios superiores a los 8.000. Me acuerdo perfectamente de cómo te reiste cuando se planteó ese segundo bajista que ahora vemos cumplido... casi todas las palabras que podrían definirte acarrean baneo, pero no está de más recordar qué tipo de usuario eres.
> 
> Bienvenido de nuevo.



Si señor Claca. Yo no lo hubiese dicho mejor. Aplausos


----------



## Arminio_borrado (14 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En mi opinión,
> 
> *[BANKINTER]*
> Se encuentra en una zona interesante, ya que _debería _rebotar sobre la zona de los 3,0X-3,1Y dando un reward más que interasante. Ruptura de la directriz bajista señal para salir por patas. Aquí no se muy bien como plantear la operativa. Poner entrada en 3,1 y SL por debajo de 3€ o bien esperar a ver si rebota. El lado negativo, que si es una subida en V rápida como se ha comentado, y se aleja de la directriz, no sabría muy bien donde colocar el SL... Nadie dijo que esto sería fácil....



Tienes 2 opciones, las cuales pueden ser complementarias:

- Poner orden de compra si cae por debajo de 3,0X con SL en la directriz que pones (con cierto margen, claro).
- Poner orden de compra si supera los 3,XX con SL en un nivel que puede ser la pérdida de algún nivel relevante, por ejemplo, si cae por debajo de la vela de un determinado día o simplemente poniendo lo máximo que estás dispuesto a arriesgar. Si entras en tendencia, dependiendo del impulso que pilles en ese sentido, hasta podrías poner el SL para cubrir posición y rezar para que un pullback no llegue hasta allí.

Como tu dices, si esto fuera fácil pandoro estaría en el INEM y no pluriempleado ::.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Eres de lo peor que
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión tenéis de tener que informar por cuentas en el extranjero, creéis que intentarán extender los tentáculos y repatriar pasta de españoles el día del corralito? Supuestamente con todos los países que España tiene convenio hay intercambio de información y el fisco conoce las cuentas de todos los nacionales españoles, esta información aún sería más amplia si proviene de países de la UE. La semana que viene iré a mi oficina de Barclays a consultar que productos tienen.



La opinión que tengo de este gobierno es que ellos mismos se desautorizaron cuando decidieron subir impuestos nada más llegar al poder. Son unos *mentirosos* por lo tanto lo que mejor que puede hacerse con cualquier cosa que diga ese hatajo de *auténticos incompetentes* que forma el gobierno es tomárselo todo como mentiras.

PPCC dice que a la agencia tributaria le han reducido el presupuesto un 5,8% (si no recuerdo mal) y que a los inspectores del fisco les han reducido el poder adquisitvo un 30% entre bajadas de sueldos y subidas de impuestos, por lo tanto menos equipamiento y gente más cabreada para luchar contra el fraude ¿como van a ir a por algo que no merece la pena?

A todos los conocidos que me han preguntado por el actual gobierno siempre les dije que no llegarían a los dos años de legislatura (algo que ni yo mismo me creía al principio) y cada día que pasa estoy más convencido de que así va a ser, incluso antes de los dos años, ellos mismos están cavando su propia tumba pasito a pasito, es importante procurar que no nos arrastren con ellos, que se caigan ellos solitos que ya lo tienen muy bien merecido, no les demos facilidades para aguantarles en la poltrona, todo vale con tal de que caigan lo antes posible.

En resumen, con menos medios tratar de solicitar información sobre alguien al extranjero va a ser tarea casi imposible y además como esto lleva una ingente cantidad de tiempo es de esperar que antes de que la consigan el gobierno ya haya caido, así que yo creo que mejor no informar, pero bueno esto ya es cosa de cada uno y su conciencia.


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Tienes 2 opciones, las cuales pueden ser complementarias:
> 
> - Poner orden de compra si cae por debajo de 3,0X con SL en la directriz que pones (con cierto margen, claro).
> - Poner orden de compra si supera los 3,XX con SL en un nivel que puede ser la pérdida de algún nivel relevante, por ejemplo, si cae por debajo de la vela de un determinado día o simplemente poniendo lo máximo que estás dispuesto a arriesgar. Si entras en tendencia, dependiendo del impulso que pilles en ese sentido, hasta podrías poner el SL para cubrir posición y rezar para que un pullback no llegue hasta allí.
> ...



Respecto a los bancos medianos este es de los que menos me desagrada. En tiempos de bonanza median muy bien el riesgo de sus clientes a la hora de conceder hipotecas.El problema es que solo operan en España y aqui la situacion no esta para tirar cohetes.Es un banco enfocado principalmente a pymes y pequeños inversores.Yo por los tres bancos que apuesto son por bbva(por su diversificacion geografica y analisis del riesgo),caixa(por su cartera industrial)bankinter(por su analisis del riesgo).Mientras España no levante cabeza por muy buen analisis del riesgo que hagan los de bkt su exposicion 100% a España y mas concretamente a pymes les va a pasar factura.Cuando veais que de verdad las pymes en este pais empiecen a crecer , ese sera el momento de entrar con todo lo gordo en bkt, en mi humilde opinion creo que ese dia aun no ha llegado.En tiempos de bonanza era muy facil medir el riesgo de cada entiendad,incluso hoy en dia se puede intuir.Solo hace falta conseguir a varios amigos e ir a diferentes bancos y ver cuanto credito se consigue en cada entidad.A modo de curiosidad la pole hace unos años era Caja madrid,caixagalicia,cam,banco valencia,ccm,pastor,popular,banesto,santander,caixa,bankinter,bbva.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/300534-pensais-que-que-postean-habitualmente-hilos-de-bolsa-son-gilipollas-pedantes.html

Yo creo que tienen razón .... ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-hilos-de-bolsa-son-gilipollas-pedantes.html
> Yo creo que tienen razón ....



Vamos contracorriente.Dentro de poco nos van atacar los mismos foreros de burbuja.Supongo que esta sera una de las razones por la cual muchos foreros mantienen su hobby en el anonimato.Ahora si que si.Esta es la señal del madmax jajajaja


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

Citan al bueno de Votín .... ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2012)

Ya sabéis que en este país desde hace siglos se persigue lo que no se entiende. Btw, el único analista que tenemos en casa de los padres es porque aún tiene 15 años


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (14 Abr 2012)

Chicos, fijaros en una curiosidad. El ADX es un indicador como sabéis de intensidad de la tendencia (da igual que sea bajista o alcista) y en general por encima de 25 indica tendencia y en los valores actuales tendencia fuerte. Qué ocurre? pues bien, que se girará y debería quedarle poco o lo que es lo mismo, entrara en una tendencia débil que será la alcista, visitando la zona de intensidad media de 20. No está de más saber que esto ocurrirá.
Bueno, y viendo así por encima, sí que estamos en una zona relevante en cuanto a canales imaginarios. No sé, pero me gustaría que alguién me explique pq vamos a parar en 7000 o 7 mil y poco. Bueno, si, son dígitos bonitos, psicológico, pero me sale más que o rebotamos en esta zona de 7200-7250-7180 o a los 6800-6700 directos (me cuesta creer este descenso y que nos acompañen el resto de índices como dax y etxx50 que ya están en soporte claros,el dax haciendo un triple suelo parece).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

Yo creo que nos vamos más pabajo viendo que tef se descuelga, san se descuelga, bbva lo mismo...

Un grafiquito semanal

*[BOFA]*







¿Again bank of guano?

Parece que va a corregir.¿hasta donde? Los fibos de la última subida coinciden con muchos niveles relevantes (8.1$ y 7.44$). Más abajo la alcista de largo plazo. Por último el abismo...


----------



## VLADELUI (14 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ya sabéis que en este país desde hace siglos se persigue lo que no se entiende. Btw, el único analista que tenemos en casa de los padres es porque aún tiene 15 años



Y la envidia que es muy mala. La zorra dijo "están verdes".


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> La opinión que tengo de este gobierno es que ellos mismos se desautorizaron cuando decidieron subir impuestos nada más llegar al poder. Son unos *mentirosos* por lo tanto lo que mejor que puede hacerse con cualquier cosa que diga ese hatajo de *auténticos incompetentes* que forma el gobierno es tomárselo todo como mentiras.
> 
> PPCC dice que a la agencia tributaria le han reducido el presupuesto un 5,8% (si no recuerdo mal) y que a los inspectores del fisco les han reducido el poder adquisitvo un 30% entre bajadas de sueldos y subidas de impuestos, por lo tanto menos equipamiento y gente más cabreada para luchar contra el fraude ¿como van a ir a por algo que no merece la pena?
> 
> ...



deacuerdo en todo, pero no es menos cierto que "nuestra comunidad" es otro hatajo de incompetentes y chucópteros, ya que en democracia "la comunidad " elige a sus politicos, por tanto, estamos muy bien representados si bien van a llevar pronto su merecido ganado a pulso y ni siquiera imaginan y a pesar de todo seguiran eligiendolos.
Lo peor es nosotros estamos en medio


----------



## Mulder (14 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> deacuerdo en todo, pero no es menos cierto que "nuestra comunidad" es otro hatajo de incompetentes y chucópteros, ya que en democracia "la comunidad " elige a sus politicos, por tanto, estamos muy bien representados si bien van a llevar pronto su merecido ganado a pulso y ni siquiera imaginan y a pesar de todo seguiran eligiendolos.
> Lo peor es nosotros estamos en medio



Aunque estoy de acuerdo con que el votante medio es un incompetente también en esta ocasión no lo veo justificable, el gobierno dijo hasta el último minuto mentiras rampantes y la gente les votó pensando que eran verdades. Aquí el problema ya no es el electorado como cuando zp, ahora el problema es que la casta miente más que habla, además desde el primer minuto y nadie los está condenando por ello (lo cual quiere decir que ya estamos acostumbrados a ello), me parece un juego muy sucio que ha rebajado toda la apariencia de democracia que teníamos hasta ahora al nivel del subsuelo, yo lo llamaría incluso golpe de Estado.


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> La opinión que tengo de este gobierno es que ellos mismos se desautorizaron cuando decidieron subir impuestos nada más llegar al poder. Son unos *mentirosos* por lo tanto lo que mejor que puede hacerse con cualquier cosa que diga ese hatajo de *auténticos incompetentes* que forma el gobierno es tomárselo todo como mentiras.
> 
> PPCC dice que a la agencia tributaria le han reducido el presupuesto un 5,8% (si no recuerdo mal) y que a los inspectores del fisco les han reducido el poder adquisitvo un 30% entre bajadas de sueldos y subidas de impuestos, por lo tanto menos equipamiento y gente más cabreada para luchar contra el fraude ¿como van a ir a por algo que no merece la pena?
> 
> ...




El problema de RameroJoy es que ha mentido y queda la sospecha cierta de que lo ha hecho por y para llegar al poder. Eso por sí solo le desautoriza.

ZijoPuta lo ha dejado todo esquilmado y sin posibilidad de reconducir. RameroJoy está aplicando la doctrina ortodoxa como un niño pequeño bien mandado. Lo único que va a conseguir es arruinar la esperanza y el futuro de la próxima generación .... para que después nos quedemos tirados.
Es la misma sensación como cuando uno no vende cuando un valor se pone a bajar. Piensa que el tiempo está a su favor. Cuando más adelante vende porque ya no le queda cash para soportar, piensa que tenía que haber vendido al principio. Exactamente es lo mismo que está haciendo RameroJoy.


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vamos contracorriente.Dentro de poco nos van atacar los mismos foreros de burbuja.Supongo que esta sera una de las razones por la cual muchos foreros mantienen su hobby en el anonimato.Ahora si que si.Esta es la señal del madmax jajajaja



Señor Ponzi tiene usted mucha razón pero está muy feo con esa coronita de pichiglas y ese corte de pelo de los ochenta.

Le ruego que vuelva a su ser


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El problema de RameroJoy es que ha mentido y queda la sospecha cierta de que lo ha hecho por y para llegar al poder. Eso por sí solo le desautoriza.
> 
> ZijoPuta lo ha dejado todo esquilmado y sin posibilidad de reconducir. RameroJoy está aplicando la doctrina ortodoxa como un niño pequeño bien mandado. Lo único que va a conseguir es arruinar la esperanza y el futuro de la próxima generación .... para que después nos quedemos tirados.
> Es la misma sensación como cuando uno no vende cuando un valor se pone a bajar. Piensa que el tiempo está a su favor. Cuando más adelante vende porque ya no le queda cash para soportar, piensa que tenía que haber vendido al principio. Exactamente es lo mismo que está haciendo RameroJoy.



Estos hijos de puta son capaces de vender a su puta madre por un plato de lentejas.

La revuelta social les pondrá en su sitio pero será demasiado tarde. El país está destrozado para un par de generaciones.

Maleta o metralleta (Primero metralleta y luego maleta)


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Chicos, fijaros en una curiosidad. El ADX es un indicador como sabéis de intensidad de la tendencia (da igual que sea bajista o alcista) y en general por encima de 25 indica tendencia y en los valores actuales tendencia fuerte. Qué ocurre? pues bien, que se girará y debería quedarle poco o lo que es lo mismo, entrara en una tendencia débil que será la alcista, visitando la zona de intensidad media de 20. No está de más saber que esto ocurrirá.
> Bueno, y viendo así por encima, sí que estamos en una zona relevante en cuanto a canales imaginarios. No sé, pero me gustaría que alguién me explique pq vamos a parar en 7000 o 7 mil y poco. Bueno, si, son dígitos bonitos, psicológico, pero me sale más que o rebotamos en esta zona de 7200-7250-7180 o a los 6800-6700 directos (me cuesta creer este descenso y que nos acompañen el resto de índices como dax y etxx50 que ya están en soporte claros,el dax haciendo un triple suelo parece).



A mí me parece una buena interpretación.
Lo único que puede hacer un buen inversor (lo diferencio del inversor de éxito que es el que gana pero eso no quiere decir que sea un buen inversor ya que también se puede ganar por fortuna) que para mí es aquel que hace bien lo siguiente:
-Gestiona fenomenalmente el riesgo implícito de una posición. Es decir que no deja nunca que una posición le liquide la cartera. Para eso está el stop loss.
-Gestiona patrones (técnicos o de cualquier otra naturaleza cuantitativa o cualitativa) para determinar puntos de entrada y puntos de salida).

Con esto vale para ser buen inversor. Después influye un poquito la fortuna para ganar mucho dinero o no.

Estamos en el punto en el que un buen inversor .... que es el que también sabe identificar patrones de entrada .... sabe perfectamente que el MIEDO hace vender cuando se va a hacer un suelo (así como no comprar en los suelos) y la AVARICIA hace comprar en los techos (así como no vender en los techos).
Cuando se vende en los suelos, les aseguro que no es porque la gente se vuelve *********** es porque existe un miedo atroz en el entorno y todo parece que se va a hundir definitivamente. El ser humano por definición y así ha sido desde la prehistoria .... busca siempre estar a salvo de las amenazas (que te pegue un bocado un dinosaurio por ejemplo). Eso es genético.

Ahora mismo, yo veo un miedo atroz por todos los sitios. Siempre encontraremos un motivo para pensar en el IBEX 4000 y eso nos obliga a buscar la seguridad.

La prensa está para mejor no verla. Da miedo.
En internet solo se habla de la inminente quiebra, default, quiebra o intervención de España. Hoy mismo me ha llegado un informe de John Mauldin, estoy registrado en su site, y se titula "The War of Spain". No puede haber peor ambiente.

Nadie sabe qué va a hacer el IBEX en los próximos días. Puede bajar a 6600 o incluso más abajo pero hay dos cosas ciertas ....

-Lleva un desplome bestial y necesita oxigeno para seguir bajando. En el lado corto ya existen muchas plusvalías y comenzarán a recogerlas cerrando los cortos.
-Todo indica que hay que estar corto en el mercado. Es demasiado evidente el mensaje que se está lanzando a los inversores y nunca he creido que quienes mueven el mercado .... tengan interés en tener el rol de recomendadores para que la gente gane dinero.


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo creo que nos vamos más pabajo viendo que tef se descuelga, san se descuelga, bbva lo mismo...
> 
> Un grafiquito semanal
> 
> ...



En 8 dolares hay un buen soporte. Ese 10% de bajada no requiere una bajada grande en el SP.

Las empresas usanas y la banca están muy bien capitalizados y las primeras con más cash que nunca. Eso es muy importante para tenerlo en cuenta porque pueden estar contínuamente recomprando acciones para sostener el chiringuito.

Es tanta la cantidad de cash que tienen, que hay empresas que apenas conocemos .... que tienen liquidez para comprarse un Iberdrola entero.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En 8 dolares hay un buen soporte. Ese 10% de bajada no requiere una bajada grande en el SP.
> 
> Las empresas usanas y la banca están muy bien capitalizados y las primeras con más cash que nunca. Eso es muy importante para tenerlo en cuenta porque pueden estar contínuamente recomprando acciones para sostener el chiringuito.
> 
> Es tanta la cantidad de cash que tienen, que hay empresas que apenas conocemos .... que tienen liquidez para comprarse un Iberdrola entero.



Esa banterita es insignificante como soporte. Peligro de caida hasta 6,5 - 6,0.


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta son capaces de vender a su puta madre por un plato de lentejas.
> 
> La revuelta social les pondrá en su sitio pero será demasiado tarde. El país está destrozado para un par de generaciones.
> 
> Maleta o metralleta (Primero metralleta y luego maleta)



Si te digo lo que pienso ..... 
-no creo en los politicos de ningun signo. En mi vida he votado y no veo un motivo por el que lo vaya a hacer. Tengo más identificación con la doctrina conservadora que con la liberal. Con la derecha que con la izquierda. Es por filosofía sobre cómo entienden el progreso.
Pero no voto porque no se votan doctrinas, se vota a personas y el liderazgo de éstas. En España ni un puto lider desde que tengo uso de razón (Felipe, Aznar, ZijoPuta y RameroJoy).
-no confío, nada en absoluto, en que los españoles actúen con valentía anteponiendo los intereses colectivos a los personales. Es una carencia que tienen los españoles al respecto de educación social y sobre cómo entender la comunidad.

Por ello, hace tiempo que estoy convencido, y sobre todo por mis hijos que:
-Mirar por uno mismo, con honestidad y sin perjudicar a los demás .... pero mirar por uno mismo.
-Esforzarme por tener algo en lo que diferenciarme de muchos otros, de forma que alguien puede pagar bien por mis servicios.
-Ayudar a que mis hijos tengan una educación y formación formidables así como idiomas .... para que en el futuro puedan elegir.
-Vivir lo mejor posible pero no dejar de lado el ahorro.
-Ser y actuar críticamente con el entorno. Al menos que se vea que no comulgo con la ineptitud y que no soy un borrego manejado.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> A mí me parece una buena interpretación.
> Lo único que puede hacer un buen inversor (lo diferencio del inversor de éxito que es el que gana pero eso no quiere decir que sea un buen inversor ya que también se puede ganar por fortuna) que para mí es aquel que hace bien lo siguiente:
> -Gestiona fenomenalmente el riesgo implícito de una posición. Es decir que no deja nunca que una posición le liquide la cartera. Para eso está el stop loss.
> -Gestiona patrones (técnicos o de cualquier otra naturaleza cuantitativa o cualitativa) para determinar puntos de entrada y puntos de salida).
> ...



Y no sería tan amable de colgar ese informe o hacer un pequeño resumen.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y no sería tan amable de colgar ese informe o hacer un pequeño resumen.



Eso Janus, danos carne coño :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Y no sería tan amable de colgar ese informe o hacer un pequeño resumen.




Es demoledor el "Spain Goes "All In".

Por cierto, no se puede ser un FORERO en mayúsculas si no se tiene este informe como cabecera del data streaming intelectual económico de cada uno. Ya están corriendo a registrarse en su site para recibir el informe regularmente. Basta con indicar una cuenta de mail. El site es www.johnmauldin.com:8:






The War for Spain
By John Mauldin | April 14, 2012
The War for Spain 
Spain Goes “All In”
“We Are Not Greece”
The New Labor Force
A Little Blue Suede Shoe Trouble

I fully intended to ignore Spain this week. Really, truly I did. I had my letter all planned, but then a few notes drew my attention, and the more I reflected on them, the more I realized that the inflection point that I thought the ECB had pushed down the road for at least a year with their recent €1 trillion LTRO is now rushing toward us much faster than ECB President Draghi had in mind when he launched his massive funding operation.So, we simply must pay attention to what Spain has done this week – which, to my surprise, seems to have escaped the attention of the major media. What we will find may be considered a tipping point when the crisis is analyzed by some future historian. And then we'll get back to some additional details on the US employment situation, starting with a few rather shocking data points. What we'll see is that for most people in the US the employment level has not risen, even as overall employment is up by 2 million jobs since the end of the recession in 2009. And there are a few other interesting items. Are we really going to see 2 billion jobs disappear in the next 30 years?

But first, a personal note. My friend and fellow writer/economic blogger Mike "Mish" Shedlock's wife has ALS, better known as Lou Gehrig's disease. I have talked at length with him the past year as the disease progressed. It is a truly evil affliction. Mish has stayed the course, working with his wife, and now the options will soon be down to her communicating with a device that follows her eye movements to choose words on a computer screen. I cannot even imagine the pain of living with a loved one in the condition.

Mish is not asking for anything for his family, but he is sponsoring a raffle for ALS research. Please consider buying one or more tickets, or making a small donation to the Les Turner ALS Foundation. The money will go to research to find a cure, so that someday no one has to go through such pain. Thanks.

The War for Spain

In my book Endgame, co-author Jonathan Tepper and I wrote a chapter detailing the problems that Spain was facing. It was obvious to us as we wrote in late 2010 that there really was no easy exit for Spain. The end would come in a torrent of misery and tears. Tepper actually grew up in a drug rehab center in Madrid – as a kid, his best friends were recovering junkies. (For the record, he has written a fascinating story of his early life and is looking for a publisher.) His Spanish is thus impeccable, and he used to get asked to be on Spanish programs all the time. Until the day came when the government created a list of five people, including our Jonathan, who were basically named "Enemies of Spain," and pointedly suggested they not be quoted or invited onto any more programs.

As it turns out, the real enemy was the past government. We knew (and wrote) that the situation was worse than the public data revealed, but until the new government came to power and started to disclose the true condition of the country, we had no real idea. The prior government had cooked the books. So far, it seems it even managed to do so without the help of Goldman Sachs (!)

In about ten days I will be sending you a detailed analysis of all this, courtesy of some friends, but let's tease out some of the highlights. True Spanish debt-to-GDP is not 60% but closer to 90%, and perhaps more when you count the various and sundry local-government debts guaranteed by the federal government, most of which will simply not be paid. Spanish banks are miserably underwater, and that is with write-offs and mark to market on debts that totals not even half of what it should be. If Spanish housing drops as much relative to its own bubble as US housing has so far (and it will, if not more), then valuations will drop 50%. The level of overbuilding was stupendous, with one home built for every new every person as the population grew. We know that unemployment is 23%, with youth unemployment over 50%. Etc, etc. We could spend 50 pages (which is what I will get you access to) detailing the dire distress that is Spain.

Which brings us to this week. It was only a few weeks ago that most everyone, including your humble analyst, thought that the ECB had bought a little time with its "shock and awe" €1-trillion LTRO. Lots of analysis said there would now be at least a year to put programs in place to deal with the coming crisis.

Yet we may now be fast approaching the Bang! moment when the markets simply refuse to believe in the firepower that whatever governmental entities can muster. It happened with Greece, as it has in all past debt crises. Things go along more or less swimmingly until, as Ken Rogoff and Carmen Reinhart so articulately detail in This Time is Different, we wake up one morning to find that Mr. Market has seemingly lost all interest in funding a country at a level of interest rates that is credibly sustainable. When interest rates ran to 15% for Greece, even arithmetically challenged European politicians could understand that Greece had no hope of ever paying off its debt.

When rates rose last year to almost 7% for Italy and 6% for Spain, before the ECB let loose the hounds of monetization, they were approaching the limits of sustainability. Rates came back down as the ECB either bought directly or engineered the purchase of the bonds of the two countries. But now the LTRO effect appears to have worn off, and yesterday interest rates for Spanish ten-year bonds climbed again to 5.99%. There is a large auction for ten-year Spanish bonds next week, which the market is clearly anticipating with a bit of concern. Meanwhile, Italian interest rates are not rising in lock step, which shows that the anxiety is now clearly directed at Spain. Ho-hum, move along folks, nothing to see here in Rome.

(What follows now is a mix of the facts as I read them and speculation on my part. I admit I may be reading more into the information, as I squint at it at 3 AM, than is justified. But then again, there is a substantial amount of history that suggests I am not totally off base...)

Spain Goes "All In"

I came across this tidbit from typicallyspanish.com, and my antennae started to twitch (hat tip Joan McCullough). The key is the second paragraph. (Hacienda is the common name of the Spanish tax ministry, otherwise known as the Agencia Estatal de Administración Tributaria.)

"Spain led the loss in the number of self-employed workers in Europe in 2011. One in two of the self-employed to lose their jobs in the EU over the year was Spanish. Seven out of ten self-employed in Spain do not employ anyone else. Over 2011 Europe lost a total of 203,200 self-employed workers, 0.6% fewer than in 2010.

"Following the news that cash business transactions over 2500 € are to be banned, Hacienda has said they will not fine anyone who admits that they have been making payments of more than 2,500 € over the previous three months. The cash limit is part of the Governments anti-fraud plans which have been approved today, Friday. Those Spaniards who have a bank account outside the country now face the legal obligation of having to inform Hacienda about the account. The Government hopes its anti-fraud measures will bring in 8.171 billion €."

My fellow US citizens will be saying to themselves, "So what? We have to report our foreign bank accounts, and any large cash transactions are flagged." But gentle reader, this is much different. This is new law for Spain, basically currency control writ large, and bells have to be going off all over Europe.

First of all, note that Greece never tried to require its citizens to report cash transactions or to list foreign deposits. This is the new Spanish government revealing serious desperation. The government's back is to the wall. They have to know they will not collect the taxes they need to generate, but are going to try anyway to demonstrate to the rest of Europe (read Germany) that they are doing everything they can.

In a side note, on Wednesday, Spain's interior minister introduced new measures to thwart plots using "urban guerrilla" warfare methods to incite protests. And the local papers are printing op-eds by economists talking about how the effort to comply with German austerity demands will just make the economy worse, and that the government is not taking into account the resolve of labor unions to oppose them. "Germany is the problem." It pains me to say this (truly it does), but this is what we were writing about Greece, not all that long ago. We are seeing footage of demonstrations, verging on riots. It is a familiar pattern.

Second, let's review what I wrote a month ago. I noted that the LTRO money was being used by Spanish banks to buy Spanish government debt (and Italian banks were buying Italian government debt, etc.). The intention was to help the two countries specifically and Europe in general to finance their debts and allow banks to shore up their capital as part of that effort. But what that does is yield the unintended consequence of making a breakup of the eurozone easier, as it helps get Spanish and Italian debt off the books of German and French banks.

The only reason Germany and France, et al., cared about Greece is that their banks had so much Greek debt on their balance sheets, in many cases more than enough to render them insolvent. Bailing out the banks directly would have been costly, so better (thought the European leaders) to do it with bailouts from funds created with guarantees from the various governments (which is a backdoor way to get it from taxpayers) and the European Central Bank. A crisis was avoided and there was a more or less orderly Greek default – which anybody who bothered to look at the math saw coming well in advance.

A further side note: Spanish-bank borrowing from the European Central Bank doubled last month, "revealing a dangerous dependence on emergency funding that on Friday triggered renewed turmoil in financial markets." (The Telegraph) And the Spanish stock market is down some 30% over the past year.)

So, in the effort to make sure that everyone pays their taxes and to stop tax fraud, the Spanish government is going to find out which of its citizens have moved their money out of Spain. And let's be clear, money has been flying out of the banks of Spain and Portugal (and to some extent Italy) as it did, and still is, in Greece.

And it will be easier to track that offshore money than you think. Some people, I am sure, moved their money into cash and then out of the country. But others simply wired the money, thus leaving a trail. Spanish banking regulators can easily require they be given that information, and what bank will say no to the regulators? Spain does not collect taxes from its citizens if they are residents of a foreign country (as the US does), but it can tax everyone who lives in Spain. And if you live in Spain and decide to diversify your risk among a few other countries? I am not sure of Spanish tax law, but I reasonably assume you are supposed to report all your income from whatever source. (Otherwise there would be no one investing with Spanish banks, brokerages, and investment advisors –if it were legal not to report foreign investments, then everyone would invest outside of the country.)

Let me hazard a modest prediction: We will see a rather sudden and substantial need for physical cash in certain other "peripheral" countries, as now their citizens may not want to leave trails as they go about opening foreign bank accounts. What is to keep Italy from doing as Spain has done? Or Portugal? Or France? Or Germany?

Let me be clear about something. I am not suggesting that people should not pay their taxes. If you choose to live in a country, you should pay the taxes that are required. What Spain is trying to do is simply make sure that all their citizens pay the proper amount of taxes. If there was already 100% compliance, there would be no need for new regulations like Spain's. And the same goes for the US. Our penalties are rather stiff for not paying taxes, more so, I'm guessing, than in most of Europe. I have on more than one occasion noted that the national sport of Italy is tax avoidance.

My friends in Spain tell me a lot of business is done in cash. But that is the case in the US and almost everywhere I go. There are a lot of (ahem) "independent" taxi drivers, services, etc. that do not take anything but cash. Maybe they report everything, but I do not bother to ask. (When I was a waiter in college, did I report all of my tips? I was required to report a minimum amount of income for each hour worked, but did I report everything? Since it has been 40 years and the statute of limitations has run out by now, I might admit to missing a few dollars here and there.)

I imagine there are quite a few Spanish citizens who are not sleeping well this weekend. And more than a few people tossing and turning in other countries as well. If the next month comes and goes without any sign of unusual cash movement in Europe, then I will owe the peoples of peripheral Europe a big apology for doubting their willingness to pay their taxes. Or maybe it will turn out that they were better at "avoidance" than your average American, and planned their movements far in advance...

Let's get back to the central point. Spain is too big to fail and too big to save. The bond markets are clearly getting nervous, much sooner than was planned. Spain is clearly attempting to demonstrate that it will do everything in its power to comply with the new European austerity rules. Yet Prime Minister Mariano Rajoy has warned that the situation has created "a vicious circle that strangles Spain."

Rajoy delivered a strongly worded speech to parliament, insisting that it was "as clear as day" that Spain would not need a Greek-style bailout. But in recognition that the country is losing market confidence, he appealed to other European leaders to be "careful with their comments" and remember that "what is good for Spain is good for the eurozone." (The London Telegraph)

One can look at the amount of money Spain will need to refinance in the coming year and look at their financial ability, then look at how much can possibly be raised by the European community, even under the proposed new structures, and readily come to the conclusion that there is simply not enough money to save Spain if the market goes Bang!

The only possible solution I see is for the European Central Bank to step in with some new program. ECB President Mario Draghi has demonstrated a marked ability to come up with new, creative ways to kick the can down the road. Finding the money to bail out Spain is hopefully in his book of tricks. As fellow central banker Ben Bernanke has noted, Mario has a printing press. And the LTRO showed he knows where it is and how to use it.

"We Are Not Greece"

The German Bundesbank is saying as loudly as it can, "QE? Nein!!" But I count only two German votes among the 23 that compose the board of the ECB. Spain is demonstrating to its European brothers and sisters that it is doing all it can. "We are not Greece" is the clear statement. And "We need and deserve your help." Yesterday, Rajoy pointedly noted again that "What is good for Spain is good for the eurozone."

One should not underestimate the willingness of politicians who are viscerally committed to a certain action (in this case European unity) to spend someone else's money in the pursuit of that action. Especially if that money is a hidden tax in the form of debt monetization.

The markets are moving up the time table on the next large monetization of Spanish (and eventually Italian?) debt. Germans will shout that this is inflationary, and for them it probably will be. But much of the rest of Europe is in the grip of deflation. Spain is clearly in a classic Keynesian liquidity trap. This is what can happen when you have very different economies operating under one monetary roof. This is not simply a banking or sovereign-debt crisis, it is about a massive trade imbalance and huge differences in the productivity of labor. The trade imbalance between the south – Portugal, Spain, Italy, and Greece – and the north (mostly Germany) must be solved before there can be any resolution of the economic crisis. This is Economics 101, which European politicians seem to have slept through.

There will be the attempt to create some sort of fund to buy Spanish debt, but it will prove to not be enough. And given recent market movements, it may not be able to happen fast enough. It will not surprise me if the ECB uses the promise of such a fund as a pretext for acting sooner.

And yes, this will lower the value of the euro. We will have to see how far Europe is willing to push the process. Greece will soon default again (they are in a depression and have a national election in early May), Portugal is still moving toward being bailed out, and the Irish are growing tired of having to repay the British, French, and Germans for bailing out their failed banks. Think bailout fatigue isn't growing among European voters? Stay tuned...

The New Labor Force

I will end this letter with the beginning of what I intended to write originally and hope to finish next week. Work and employment is changing before our eyes in the US and much of the developed world. As the Baby Boomer generation reaches retirement age and finds out that either it cannot afford to retire or does not want to retire, the "trickle-down" effect to younger workers is starting to become apparent in the data.

Let's look at three charts (hat tip to John Hussman, who called this to our attention and got me looking at the details). The first shows the employment level in the US for the last five years. The gray area is the official period of recession. Employment growth since the end of the recession has been only a few hundred thousand jobs a month; but since employment is a lagging indicator, you can claim that we have recovered 4 million jobs since the employment bottom in late 2009 or about 2 million jobs since the 3rd quarter of 2009. It all depends on where you want to start your count. But we are still down roughly 4.5 million jobs since the beginning of the recession. This has been the slowest "recovery" since the end of WWII.



Now let's look at the next chart. This is the employment level for those over the age of 55. Notice that it kept rising all through the recession and especially after. People over 55 have seen their total employment level rise by about 4 million jobs since the beginning of the recession, and over 3 million jobs since the 3rd quarter of 2009. Almost any way you look at it, those over 55 have seen their jobs level improve over those who are younger. If you take the end of the 3rd quarter as your marker, the Boomer generation has seen its jobs level rise by 3 million, while overall jobs rose by just 2 million! Those who are younger are actually falling behind!



And once last chart before we go. Last week we looked at how the civilian participation rate (the percentage of the population who have a job or want a job) for the US has been falling for a decade and especially since the end of the recession. You can attribute a high percentage of the apparent decrease in unemployment to the fall in the participation rate.

Except for one group or cohort. This next chart is the participation rate of those over 65. Their participation rate is rising. The graph is "noisy," but the trend is clear. Whether willingly or out of necessity, older workers are staying longer in the work force. And given the rather lackluster employment growth, they are taking jobs that would normally go to younger workers, which is why we are seeing higher rates of unemployment among the latter. We will go into the why of that next week, but a great deal of it has to do with work skills.



A Little Blue Suede Shoe Trouble

My travel schedule is rather hectic, and I will be on the road some 22 out of the next 26 days. Only in the US, which is easier on my body, but air travel has long lost its romance. Airport security can take the fun right out of travel, not to mention the time. Today I was lost in thought, thinking about this letter as I stood in line. I went through the drill, as I have done hundreds of times, taking out the laptop, taking off the coat and shoes, emptying the pockets, etc. Except this time I forgot the shoes. I went right on through the line with the new body scanners (which for some reason I don't like), then began to collect my gear and noticed my shoes were not in the tray. (And yes, these are the very same blue suede shoes that Swedbank bought me a few weeks ago in Stockholm, when my bags were lost. I have found them to be quite comfortable and stylish travel shoes.)

So I looked down. I was still wearing them. I laughed and remarked about it to the security guy at the tail end of the line and began to leave, when suddenly they stopped everything. Seems I had found a particularly zealous security person. Not only did I have to take off my shoes, but I had to go back through security and get scanned all over again. Next time I will try being funny with a more amenable crowd.

It is time to hit the send button. It is once again late, but I get to sleep a little later here in Frisco, so I can adjust. Have a great week.

Your proud member of the working Boomer generation analyst,

John Mauldin
John@FrontlineThoughts.com

Copyright 2012 John Mauldin. All Rights Reserved.

Share Your Thoughts on This Article


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2012)

Janus, que uno no da más para leer cosas ::...en serio muchas gracias. 

Hace dos días estuve revisando por encima el informe del segundo mayor Fondo de inversión http://www.nbim.no/Global/Reports/2011/Annual report 2011/Arsrapport_11_ENG_web.pdf...más el día a día...entre todos aportamos en muchos frentes. 

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Janus, que uno no da más para leer cosas ::...en serio muchas gracias.
> 
> Hace dos días estuve revisando por encima el informe del segundo mayor Fondo de inversión http://www.nbim.no/Global/Reports/2011/Annual report 2011/Arsrapport_11_ENG_web.pdf...más el día a día...entre todos aportamos en muchos frentes.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo



Mauldin es nuestro mesías guanero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2012)

Janus cabrito, que estoy viendo el barsa.... me lo paso a pdf y lo leo mañanaen el kindle


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mauldin es nuestro mesías guanero.



Cierto.

Ya lo he leido, Mauldin y Tepper no deberían sorprenderse de que los datos están cocinados en España.
A Tepper, le hicimos una entrevista como ColectivoBurbuja, seguro que JCB lo puso al día....pero el tiempo da y quita razones, acertar el número exacto es ser adivino......pero encauzados sí que íbamos.


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Ya lo he leido, Mauldin y Tepper no deberían sorprenderse de que los datos están cocinados en España.
> A Tepper, le hicimos una entrevista como ColectivoBurbuja, seguro que JCB lo puso al día....pero el tiempo da y quita razones, acertar el número exacto es ser adivino......pero encauzados sí que íbamos.



y J. Tepper es el apostol ::


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2012)

más madera.

El Gobierno italiano dimitirá si no se aprueba su reforma laboral - elEconomista.es

El del primer comentario está un poco exaltado !!!


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 Abr 2012)

Gracias por el aporte Janus, como dice Caronte el día no tiene suficientes horas para leer toda la información que se publica y además este foro 

Un análisis muy interesante de Mauldin aunque pasando muy por encima sobre los temas. Si Alemania bloquea todas las iniciativas para dar liquidez a España como hizo en el caso griego vamos a tener unas semanas de volatilidad enorme entre finales de este mes y mayo. Los bancos españoles ya han gastado la barra libre del BE y a partir de ahora no sé quien va a comprar deuda española. La prima ya está subiendo, no ha hecho más que empezar y los nervios de lo que pase aquí no solo afectarán al Ibex sino también a todos los mercados europeos y al euro.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> más madera.
> 
> El Gobierno italiano dimitirá si no se aprueba su reforma laboral - elEconomista.es
> 
> El del primer comentario está un poco exaltado !!!



Esto es la leche. Llegaron al poder hace ya más de 6 meses con una nueva legislación laboral como guía salvadora. Tras muchos meses se ha quedado descafeinada y aún así no está aprobada. Me suena a la berborrea del ZijoPuta.

El transfondo es que nadie en Europa se cree lo que están haciendo y están haciendo política de boquilla.

POR CIERTO, ESTE MESSI ES INCONMENSURABLE. APARECE CUANDO LA NAVE SE ESTÁ HUNDIENDO.

Igualita que en la pelicula Battleship en donde los buenos ganan en el último segundo.

La semana que viene va a haber batalla campal en el Barsa-Madrid. Finalizan a ostias seguro. Va a quedar un poso de enemistad que va a durar más que la crisis.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte Janus, como dice Caronte el día no tiene suficientes horas para leer toda la información que se publica y además este foro
> 
> Un análisis muy interesante de Mauldin aunque pasando muy por encima sobre los temas. Si Alemania bloquea todas las iniciativas para dar liquidez a España como hizo en el caso griego vamos a tener unas semanas de volatilidad enorme entre finales de este mes y mayo. Los bancos españoles ya han gastado la barra libre del BE y a partir de ahora no sé quien va a comprar deuda española. La prima ya está subiendo, no ha hecho más que empezar y los nervios de lo que pase aquí no solo afectarán al Ibex sino también a todos los mercados europeos y al euro.



Siguen teniendo, los bancos españoles, mucha pasta en líquido porque lo tienen depositado en la nevera del BCE. Irán tirando de ello para seguir comprando la deuda española. El problema actual es únicamente de "sensaciones" en la bolsa. El resto del partido, para la segunda parte.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2012)

Menudo penalty sr. Janus.....

Villarato!!!!! ::

[forocoches mode off]


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Señor Ponzi tiene usted mucha razón pero está muy feo con esa coronita de pichiglas y ese corte de pelo de los ochenta.
> 
> Le ruego que vuelva a su ser



Se refiere al avatar? Es solo temporal, hasta que rebotemos.Despues tendre que buscarme otro avatar ya que los eurobonos no han servido de mucho, han hecho lo mismo que Merkel con Europa ... defraudar


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Menudo penalty sr. Janus.....
> 
> Villarato!!!!! ::
> 
> [forocoches mode off]



Bien tirado, no? 

La verdad, es que el icono viene a ser el fiel reflejo del paisano Texeira. ::


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se refiere al avatar? Es solo temporal, hasta que rebotemos.Despues tendre que buscarme otro avatar ya que los eurobonos no han servido de mucho, han hecho lo mismo que Merkel con Europa ... defraudar



Si, me refería al maldito avatar. El día que entré en el foro y los vi a todos disfrazados me dio un soponcio.

Si es solo hasta el rebote.... ya sabe a cualquier cosa puede llamarsse rebote, como dice Clacla: depende del periodo de tiempo.... puede haber rebote en el diario con velas de cinco minutos....


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Si, me refería al maldito avatar. El día que entré en el foro y los vi a todos disfrazados me dio un soponcio.
> 
> Si es solo hasta el rebote.... ya sabe a cualquier cosa puede llamarsse rebote, como dice Clacla: depende del periodo de tiempo.... puede haber rebote en el diario con velas de cinco minutos....



Jajaja que manejo de la dialectica. Me ha convencido,con un solo cierre en positivo del ibex cambio de avatar.


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2012)

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=NHH:SM&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native


Es muy curiosa la evolucion contable de nh. A pesar de la crisis su cifra de negocios apenas ha caido un 10%. En 2008 su deuda estructural ascendia a 1000 mill, a dia de hoy esa deuda ha descendido hasta los 200 y pico y en caja tienen 90.No se hasta que punto sus buenos emplazamientos pueden compensar sus malas inversiones pero si siguen amortizando deuda a este ritmo de aqui a 2 años puede que incluso hagan rentable la empresa , una apuesta a doble o nada no apta para cardiacos. La joya de Votin. ¿Votin tienes en mente volver a recogerla del fango?


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2012)

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/financials/financials.asp?ticker=TRE:SM&dataset=balanceSheet&period=A&currency=native

Otra que algunos foreros mencionan mucho.
Tecnicas reunidas.capitaliza por 1000 y pico mill. Durante los ultimos 4 años ha mantenido constantes sus ventas .Tiene en caja 700, como 12 eu por acción. Su deuda estructural es de 30.La unica pega es que su margen bruto solo asciende al 30%. Janus conoces un poco por dentro la empresa?Aunque no hayan crecido durante los ultimos 4 años contablemente no estan mal.


----------



## atman (15 Abr 2012)

"Creo" recordar que hace un tiempo les puse este gráfico que ahora actualizo:







Decía Pollastre que el DAX es más nervioso, creo, y este gráfico cómo ha amplificado los movimientos del SP. Aunque el objetivo de postear no es ése, sino enseñarles cómo va el paralelismo que les puse en su momento. "Creo" que el Bovespa y el Nikkei, no se llevarán un golpe tan fuerte esta vez. A los demás, que les pillen confesados...


----------



## atman (15 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, debo ser el único que no va mucho al cine... tendré que ponerme al día. Me han dicho que han quitado al pianista de debajo ¿es cierto? 

Dos enlaces de Bloomberg:

Spain Not Greece Is the Real Test for the European Union - Bloomberg
JPMorgan Said to Transform Treasury to Prop Trading - Bloomberg


Una última foto. Evolución de la venta de TV en Europa, españa peor que grecia.



Spoiler


----------



## atlanterra (15 Abr 2012)

TASE bajando con fuerza.

Parece que seguimos p'abajo directos al guano.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2012)

Muy bueno el artículo Janus, me subscribiré.

Respecto a lo del TASE....eso les pasa por trabajar los domingos!


----------



## vyk (15 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Una última foto. Evolución de la venta de TV en Europa, españa peor que grecia.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Asociar ese gráfico con la situación económica me parece erróneo. Las casas de España ya están llenas de plasmas. lcd´s y leds. Muchos hogares tienen 2, 3 hasta 4. La cuestión es que ya no hay sitio para más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2012)

vyk dijo:


> Asociar ese gráfico con la situación económica me parece erróneo. Las casas de España ya están llenas de plasmas. lcd´s y leds. Muchos hogares tienen 2, 3 hasta 4. La cuestión es que ya no hay sitio para más.



Pues que se hagan nuevas casas.... ::

Por cierto, los CDS....

*Entity Name * *5 Yr Mid* *Change bps* *Change %*
Banco Santander, S.A. 421.69 19.39 4.82
Credit Agricole SA 286.32 6.15 2.19
Deutsche Bank AG 182.44 10.92 6.37
ING Bank NV 224.38 3.30 1.49
UniCredit SpA 410.00 12.72 3.20
*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Highest Default Probabilities 

Entity Name Mid Spread CPD (%)
Greece 6954.09 90.58
Cyprus 1139.64 63.11
Portugal 1098.82 61.34
Argentina 910.00 48.67
Pakistan 915.89 48.61
Venezuela 833.55 45.82
Ukraine 839.78 44.65
Ireland 580.00 39.73
Illinois/State of 219.46 37.72
Spain 502.48 35.79*


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2012)

el TASE se va al carajo


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Éste es el gráfico más interesante para ver el finde, en mi opinión: el ETXX50. Nos dice muchas cosas.
Primero, vemos que se anula un 2º alcista acelerado (no dibujo nunca esos fibos, me quedo con el 61,8-50 y 38,2, pero hay una fibo menos fiable donde empezaría la 2ª estructura en verde, que ha quedado fallida. Al loro con lo mal que estamos para que tengamos tantos fallos alcistas). Pero lo más importante, nos hemos parado en la subida en los 2610 por algo parece no? si, claro, vemos que es el 61,8% de la gran estructura bajista..peligro parece indicarnos.
Ojito a no romper la zona 2273-2270 (61,8% de la alcista), nos iríamos a la zona de los 2200 ptos con casi toda seguridad (o más abajo), eso en ibex son muchísimos puntos más abajo, pero muchísimos. 
Mi opinión, que los tocaremos a lo sumo y rebotaremos, pero al loro!!


----------



## Xof Dub (15 Abr 2012)

parece taaaaaaaaan obvio que hay que ponerse corto... no?

(mode wishful thinking larguista, la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde o agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo off)


----------



## faraico (15 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> parece taaaaaaaaan obvio que hay que ponerse corto... no?
> 
> (mode wishful thinking larguista, la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde o agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo off)



+1

Y ninguna noticia perroflauta que vaya a hacer rebotar esto....:ouch:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> parece taaaaaaaaan obvio que hay que ponerse corto... no?
> 
> (mode wishful thinking larguista, la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde o agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo off)



no sé, depende, yo mañana vigilaría ciertos niveles del dax (los mínimos del viernes) y del Etxx50 (los 2270-22739), aunque confío en el engaño de los futuros de la próxima madrugada. Después analizaré alguna cosilla interesante.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2012)

el TASE en minimos , que buena pinta , espero gap en el eurodolar para activar el H-C-H


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> +1
> 
> Y ninguna noticia perroflauta que vaya a hacer rebotar esto....:ouch:



Está lo del yuan de ayer. Que amplien la franja de fluctuación anula los malos datos del viernes indicando que el régimen está tranquilo de cómo van las cosas.


----------



## roygbiv (15 Abr 2012)

¿Alguien que lleve tiempo operando con Renta4 puede decirme si envían algún tipo de información fiscal para la declaración de la renta? Si es así, ¿sabéis para cuándo debería llegar? Esta gacela se ha despedido para siempre de los borradores de declaración.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Más gráficos para el que quiera estudiarlo un poco esta tarde (si cree que merece la pena). Se trata de no perder esta madrugada los 1,296 del euro-dólar ( cuando termine el partido del plus, ya deberíamos saber por donde irían los tiros), aunque bueno, ésta al final, será una batalla pérdida ya que tarde o temprano nos iremos a los 1,246 entiendo. Esperemos a ver si hay pull estos días ,para ver si compensa los cortos en el plazo inmediato (si desde luego, a largo plazo) en este cruce.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Gran noticia sería romper esos 1,32..entonces, todos largos hasta la bandera. A ver, como se tercia el partido.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2012)

el TASE guanea mas y mas :baba:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Mejor dibujado aquí:





Inditex, se ha parado justo justo, antes de activar la 2ª estructura bajista. Corrigió muy bien al 38,2% y se parado justo ahí, en el límite de activación. Habrá que estar atentos a esos 68,7 €, pq además, de perderlos, el objetivo de la 2ª coincidiría +- con la base del canal +-.
Yo tengo la impresión que vamos a tener alguna/as sesiones engañadizas y que luego deberíamos salir por patas, pero es simplemente una intuición.


----------



## Xof Dub (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Gran noticia sería romper esos 1,32..entonces, todos largos hasta la bandera. A ver, como se tercia el partido.



la autentica noticia para abrir largos a cascoporro sera cuando yo termine de abrirme la cuenta para operar cortos 

igM me parece casi una casa de apuestas online, da miedo abrirme la cuenta con ellos y en un calenton pulirme mas de lo debido, aparacado hasta que me sienta comodo con estas cosas
Clicktrade tiene el problema de que yo accedo principalmente desde un Mac y ellos mismos advierten de que su plataforma no esta configurada para macintosh
Asi que casi me quedo con Interdin para estrenarme, alguno de vosotros trabaja con ellos? que tal?


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Inditex, se ha parado justo justo, antes de activar la 2ª estructura bajista. Corrigió muy bien al 38,2% y se parado justo ahí, en el límite de activación. Habrá que estar atentos a esos 68 €, pq además, de perderlos, el objetivo de la 2ª coincidiría +- con la base del canal +-.
> Yo tengo la impresión que vamos a tener alguna/as sesiones engañadizas y que luego deberíamos salir por patas, pero es simplemente una intuición.



Precisamente el dato chino del viernes le hizo mucha pupa. Inditex puede ser una de las que se beneficie de la nueva política cambiaria china. Lo veremos mañana


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Xof Dub dijo:


> la autentica noticia para abrir largos a cascoporro sera cuando yo termine de abrirme la cuenta para operar cortos
> 
> igM me parece casi una casa de apuestas online, da miedo abrirme la cuenta con ellos y en un calenton pulirme mas de lo debido, aparacado hasta que me sienta comodo con estas cosas
> Clicktrade tiene el problema de que yo accedo principalmente desde un Mac y ellos mismos advierten de que su plataforma no esta configurada para macintosh
> Asi que casi me quedo con Interdin para estrenarme, alguno de vosotros trabaja con ellos? que tal?



Interdin es el mejor broker de cortos, cuando lo usaba, tenía la mayor variedad aunque malas horquillas, aunque para cortos, los mejores por la gran variedad que tenían en ibex y continuo. Eso sí, no te atienden o si te atienden, siempre con tono cabreado.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (15 Abr 2012)

atlanterra dijo:


> TASE bajando con fuerza.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

wetpiñata dijo:


> Precisamente el dato chino del viernes le hizo mucha pupa. Inditex puede ser una de las que se beneficie de la nueva política cambiaria china. Lo veremos mañana



cuidado, que he corregido un poco el gráfico según verás arriba.
Las noticias, buff..es como los periódicos deportivos, anuncian el fichaje que nunca sale, y el que es, lo anuncian tarde..
Soy de los que piensa que ganar dinero nunca se anuncia.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> cuidado, que he corregido un poco el gráfico según verás arriba.
> Las noticias, buff..es como los periódicos deportivos, anuncian el fichaje que nunca sale, y el que es, lo anuncian tarde..
> Soy de los que piensa que ganar dinero nunca se anuncia.



Ya... y cuando acabo de ver lo que ha declarado el tesoro americano he cambiado totalmente de visión. Viene algo gordo...

U.S. Treasury says China yuan move helpful

La idea de que la noticia estaba pasando de rositas me hacía pensar que podía tener su efecto, pero ahora me ha encendido la alarma contrarian


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

nada, no he escrito nada.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues si echan ustedes espumarrajos por la boca con Hodar, Cárpatos y cía, no les arriendo la ganancia si tuviesen que leer a Juanma Rodríguez, Guasch y Roncero haciendo previsiones de mercado, con Villar haciendo de Helicopter Ben...



Bueno, yo no hablé de Cárpatos (sus cursos me han comentado siempre que eran muy buenos), éste sabe, otra cosa es que no se complique la vida (ya ganó bien en su momento). El otro es un gran creador de carteras de largo plazo y de dar trabajo a muchos gestores de banca postgraduados, además, gracias a él muchas empresas siguen capitalizadas, una pieza clave.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues si echan ustedes espumarrajos por la boca con Hodar, Cárpatos y cía, no les arriendo la ganancia si tuviesen que leer a Juanma Rodríguez, Guasch y Roncero haciendo previsiones de mercado, con Villar haciendo de Helicopter Ben...



no leas ese post por favor, estoy más que arrepentido.:8::8:


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2012)

Janus le esperamos si puede para darnos su parte de acciones (largas /cortas)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Más gráficos para el que quiera estudiarlo un poco esta tarde (si cree que merece la pena). Se trata de no perder esta madrugada los 1,296 del euro-dólar ( cuando termine el partido del plus, ya deberíamos saber por donde irían los tiros), aunque bueno, ésta al final, será una batalla pérdida ya que tarde o temprano nos iremos a los 1,246 entiendo. Esperemos a ver si hay pull estos días ,para ver si compensa los cortos en el plazo inmediato (si desde luego, a largo plazo) en este cruce.



Gracias, me ha llegado un correo con una gráfica similar pudiendo apuntar hacia los 1,18 euro-dolar, si puedo esta noche la pongo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Gracias, me ha llegado un correo con una gráfica similar pudiendo apuntar hacia los 1,18 euro-dolar, si puedo esta noche la pongo.



to





Yo sigo pensando que la clave antes de la apertura del ibex será los 1,296 el eurodolar y si el etxx50 ha respetado esos 2270. A ver, pq aunque los caminos están señalados, podemos asistir a una trampilla alcista previa.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus le esperamos si puede para darnos su parte de acciones (largas /cortas)



Esta semana, el tema es diferente.

Mucho guano se anticipa en todos los sitios. Muchos charts que dicen que esto se va a hundir. Que es seguro que nos vamos a los 6000 porque el SP puede bajar un 4% y el IBEX lo multiplicará por 4. Tralali, tralalo, .....

Si fuese así, estaría chupado ganar dinero poniéndose corto. Mira que me sorprende que después de bajar 1800 puntos, sea ahora cuando el IBEX muestra más claro que nunca que hay que ponerse corto porque está chupado ganar dinero.

Con esto quiero decir que desde luego, los cortos tienen riesgo y mucho ... por la volatilidad existente así como por el "anuncio" que se está haciendo para fomentarlos.
¿Es momento de entrar largos?. Pues depende de cada uno. Desde luego que no para los que son seguidores de tendencia ya que aún no hay giro. Desde luego que no para los que utilicen stops ajustados porque quieren un riesgo pequeño (aunque conlleve un reward pequeño). Pero sí es el momento para quienes quieran utilizar en esta ocasión un stop loss amplio (desde luego que si en los próximos días la posición se pone en verde .... se sube el stop loss al punto de entrada). ¿puede profundizar aún más el IBEX hacia abajo?. Está claro que sí y se puede decir sin tener la necesidad de mirar el chart del IBEX. Hay que seguir al SP y éste puede bajar hasta 1340. Eso sí, no olvidemos que el SP es super alcista de momento en visión de medio plazo y lo será hasta que pierda esa posición. Quien espere que ahora el SP se marque una tendencia bajista prolongada y potente ..... debería pensar que primero necesita un techo y en ellos hay mucho cresting.

Respecto a acciones, lo único destacar que las carboneras siguen en su via crucis particular y aún no han dado señal de cambio de ciclo. No obstante hay que seguirlas muy de cerca o bien estar cortos. Respecto a las solares, hay que tenerlas en el radar y esperar al momento. Con la volatilidad que cada vez se incrementa más, lo mejor es poner un ojo en los índices.

Yo creo que no hay tema más importante y notable en cuando a oportunidades que pensar en cómo aprovechar el momento anterior. Quien crea que el IBEX no volvera a ver los 8000 en la vida, evidentemente que no pulse los largos.

Otro tema que me parece interesante. Hace un rato he venido del aeropuerto. He ido a estar un par de horas con un amigo norteamericano (estudiamos juntos la carrera, su padre era diplomático y estuvo muchos años destinado en España). Hacía escala en Madrid para ir después a Italia donde tiene una boda (la de su jefe) la semana que viene.
Estuvo trabajando en Bain Capital unos 6 años y el año pasado se cambió a un banco regional de la costa oeste. Está viviendo en San Rafael, en el área de viñedos en la bahía de San Francisco.
No hemos hablado mucho de temas fuera de la familia etc.... pero sí algo.
Él está viendo muy bien cómo está yendo Estados Unidos. Para ellos, la crisis ya acabó desde la óptica de lo duro. Piensa que la gente confía en sus políticos y que se está haciendo lo correcto. Saben que les van a sacar del pozo.
Dice que es evidente que se ha ensanchado mucho la diferencia entre los extremos sociales y que ahora toca un periodo de crecimiento para volver a potenciar y enriquecer a la clase media.

En fin, me he quedado con envidia sana porque ellos están convencidos que sus políticos saben lo que tienen que hacer y lo están haciendo.

Después en el coche de vuelta a casa he pensado que están haciendo allí y qué estamos haciendo aquí.

En Estados Unidos.
Desde el principio han inyectado dinero a mansalva para ganar tiempo y buscar que poco a poco las empresas de desapalanquen. Ahora tienen más caja que nunca por lo que van a poder comprar acciones para mantener las cotizaciones y empresas de otros continentes (y a precios de saldo) cuantas quieran.
En el plano publico, la deuda saben que es impagable pero necesitan tiempo. Para ello, han decidido que todos los rollover los haga la FED. Creo que más adelante, porque la deuda es impagable, meterán inflación y no incurrirán en quitas.

En Europa
Desde el principio han tomado la posición contraria que los americanos. Las empresas a apretarse como puedan. En lo público, ajuste bestial que lastra el crecimiento por lo que todo va a peor.
La deuda es impagable pero necesitan tiempo. El BCE no puede comprarla directamente por lo que ha prestado a los bancos para que compren por él y de paso se queden con ese riesgo. Mirando hacia más adelante, no parece que hayan elegido el escenario de la inflación y sí el de las quitas. Creo que en realidad no debería llamarse el modelo europeo de salida de la crisis, debería llamarse el modelo alemán y le viene bien porque las quitas no le van a afectar demasiado (están soltando papel a mansalva). Realmente, es crisis para todos pero para ellos es un momento dulce porque tienen las exportaciónes en máximos y los intereses para financiarse en mínimos.

En resumen, USA va por el camino 1 y UE va por el camino 2. Son antagónicos por lo que uno saldrá del laberinto y el otro quedará enterrado. Solo decir que cuando entraba al garaje pensé, "la hemos cagado otra vez".


----------



## sarkweber (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta semana, el tema es diferente.
> 
> Mucho guano se anticipa en todos los sitios. Muchos charts que dicen que esto se va a hundir. Que es seguro que nos vamos a los 6000 porque el SP puede bajar un 4% y el IBEX lo multiplicará por 4. Tralali, tralalo, .....
> 
> ...



Gracias maestro por estas aportaciones.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Os dejo esto por si sirve

"...De esta manera, es esperado un fuerte movimiento descendente del euro dentro de los
próximos dias que lo puede llevar rapidamente hasta los niveles mínimos de principios del año
o sea, hasta los 1.2622. Pasando ese nivel de soporte tendremos como objetivo/soporte el
nivel de los 1.1875, o sea, mínimo de 2010 y fuerte soporte de largo plazo...."



Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esta semana, el tema es diferente.
> 
> En resumen, USA va por el camino 1 y UE va por el camino 2. Son antagónicos por lo que uno saldrá del laberinto y el otro quedará enterrado. Solo decir que cuando entraba al garaje pensé, "la hemos cagado otra vez".



No somos iguales Janus. Sabes cuál es la deuda pública de Uganda? el 19,5% de su PIB, y la de Honduras o Perú (potencias económicas) rondan el 20%. Usa no se sabe ni lo que debe en realidad y Japón se calcula que ronda el 200% del PIB. No es un problema de deuda pública, es un problema de solvencia. Aunque imprimas papel y te endeudes más, un acreedor mira lo que se produce en España y dice: y éstos qué valor generan? y qué garantían tienen para pagar: acaso tienen petróleo, gas, riqueza industrial, su potencial tecnológico?? no. Yo, si debo la luna pero soy un gran cirujano o trader, me da igual lo que deba, pagaré siempre lo que deba. España es como un titulado de sociología que encontró una beca en un organismo público y le da por hacer planes : comprarse una casa, un coche etc y todo a crédito. Pues ahí está la diferencia. Imprimir billetes es lo que se hizo durante los pasados años y no ha arreglado nada (debemos más y nuestras garantías valen menos).
Díficil futuro y complicada solución, más allá de asumir lo que somos en realidad. Habrá que pasar por el aro, y bien que jode saberlo.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Abr 2012)

Yo sigo viendo declaraciones domingueras envenenadas...

Economy Can Handle Higher Gas Prices: Geithner


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No somos iguales Janus. Sabes cuál es la deuda pública de Uganda? el 19,5% de su PIB, y la de Honduras o Perú (potencias económicas) rondan el 20%. Usa no se sabe ni lo que debe en realidad y Japón se calcula que ronda el 200% del PIB. No es un problema de deuda pública, es un problema de solvencia. Aunque imprimas papel y te endeudes más, un acreedor mira lo que se produce en España y dice: y éstos qué valor generan? y qué garantían tienen para pagar: acaso tienen petróleo, gas, riqueza industrial, su potencial tecnológico?? no. Yo, si debo la luna pero soy un gran cirujano o trader, me da igual lo que deba, pagaré siempre lo que deba. España es como un titulado de sociología que encontró una beca en un organismo público y le da por hacer planes : comprarse una casa, un coche etc y todo a crédito. Pues ahí está la diferencia. Imprimir billetes es lo que se hizo durante los pasados años y no ha arreglado nada (debemos más y nuestras garantías valen menos).
> Díficil futuro y complicada solución, más allá de asumir lo que somos en realidad. Habrá que pasar por el aro, y bien que jode saberlo.



Lo que digo es que España y Europa no puede pagar la deuda (como USA) pero que aquí la solución tomada es ir por las quitas en vez de por la inflación.
Cualquier escenario tiene ganadores y perdedores en función de su posición del momento. Pero el escenario de las quitas no es tan simple como el "ahora no te pago". Conlleva previamente el "te voy a dejar en pelotas". Y digo que la hemos cagado porque nos van a dejar en pelotas.
Creo que estábamos diciendo algo parecido. Desde luego que USA va a salir fortalecido de esta crisis.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No somos iguales Janus. Sabes cuál es la deuda pública de Uganda? el 19,5% de su PIB, y la de Honduras o Perú (potencias económicas) rondan el 20%. Usa no se sabe ni lo que debe en realidad y Japón se calcula que ronda el 200% del PIB. No es un problema de deuda pública, es un problema de solvencia. Aunque imprimas papel y te endeudes más, un acreedor mira lo que se produce en España y dice: y éstos qué valor generan? y qué garantían tienen para pagar: acaso tienen petróleo, gas, riqueza industrial, su potencial tecnológico?? no. Yo, si debo la luna pero soy un gran cirujano o trader, me da igual lo que deba, pagaré siempre lo que deba. España es como un titulado de sociología que encontró una beca en un organismo público y le da por hacer planes : comprarse una casa, un coche etc y todo a crédito. Pues ahí está la diferencia. Imprimir billetes es lo que se hizo durante los pasados años y no ha arreglado nada (debemos más y nuestras garantías valen menos).
> Díficil futuro y complicada solución, más allá de asumir lo que somos en realidad. Habrá que pasar por el aro, y bien que jode saberlo.



Imprimir dinero te hace ganar tiempo. No se trata de que ctrl+P sea la solución, sino de que si a Hispanistán se le exigen "reformas", se le ha de conceder un tiempo para implementarlas. No es coherente exigirle reformas y luego dejarla abandonada a su suerte. 

A día de hoy, el país está en la UVI, pero para resetearlo se necesita tiempo, y la monetización es lo único que da ese tiempo. 

Y sobre todo, no caer en la trampa de monetización = estímulo keynesiano + multiplicador de los panes y los peces. Simplemente es un sapo a tragar porque a corto plazo no se puede hacer nada, salvo un default a las bravas.

Somos como un enfermo en coma que necesita que le suministren oxígeno y sueros para no morir, mientras su organismo se recompone.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que digo es que España y Europa no puede pagar la deuda (como USA) pero que aquí la solución tomada es ir por las quitas en vez de por la inflación.
> Cualquier escenario tiene ganadores y perdedores en función de su posición del momento. Pero el escenario de las quitas no es tan simple como el "ahora no te pago". Conlleva previamente el "te voy a dejar en pelotas". Y digo que la hemos cagado porque nos van a dejar en pelotas.
> Creo que estábamos diciendo algo parecido. Desde luego que USA va a salir fortalecido de esta crisis.



Yo creo que van a tirar por lo típico, monetizarán. Lo que pasa es que la UE no es un país en bloque y quizá haga falta montar un nuevo tratado para que no haya tanto remilgo en darle a la impresora.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Yo creo que van a tirar por lo típico, monetizarán. Lo que pasa es que la UE no es un país en bloque y quizá haga falta montar un nuevo tratado para que no haya tanto remilgo en darle a la impresora.



Esto es como ser soltero e ir con dos primas a una discoteca. Intereses diferentes pero todos juntos porque es lo que se supone. Al final, no pilla ninguno salvo incesto.

Similar ocurre con Alemania. Todos reventados pero ellos beneficiándose de momento.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Imprimir dinero te hace ganar tiempo. No se trata de que ctrl+P sea la solución, sino de que si a Hispanistán se le exigen "reformas", se le ha de conceder un tiempo para implementarlas. No es coherente exigirle reformas y luego dejarla abandonada a su suerte.
> 
> A día de hoy, el país está en la UVI, pero para resetearlo se necesita tiempo, y la monetización es lo único que da ese tiempo.
> 
> ...



Vale, imprimes billetes, tiras del consumo para reactivar el mercado de trabajo, pero, y en qué consumes?? sigues comprando casas (acreedores banca extranjera), compras coches (acreedores banca extranjera), vamos más a los centros comerciales a comprar tv, ordenadores o zapatillas (acreedores, banca extranjera que presta a las distribuidoras para que importen de los países productores). Es cierto, temporalmente el cotarro se anima en términos de empleo, pero tiras de la inflación, y de tipos claro, lo que has comprado con deuda x, te valdrá x+ esa subida de tipos, y así vamos engordando la cuenta, y la cuenta alguién tiene que pagarla.
Lo que le están pidiendo al enfermo en la UVI es: no vas a morir, pero vas a estar mucho tiempo en el hospital y en rehabilitación con sopitas y con mucho cuidado en los esfuerzos. Y luego, con marcapasos el resto de tu vida.
Es un resacón (bueno, dicen que hay casos de que algún resacón se ha curado con bebida o volviendo a salir, pero me imagino que a los 4-5 días no podrás con el alma). Además, son los propias Usa los que nos piden el esfuezo (llamada de Obama a ZP).


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esto es como ser soltero e ir con dos primas a una discoteca. Intereses diferentes pero todos juntos porque es lo que se supone. Al final, no pilla ninguno salvo incesto.
> 
> Similar ocurre con Alemania. Todos reventados pero ellos beneficiándose de momento.



Resulta que te vas de ligue y pillas. Tus primas, con cinco copas de más cada una y semiinconscientes, han sido violadas por diez tíos cada una. 

A ver si te sale a cuenta tu ligue cuando llegues a casa de tus padres o tíos y tengas que dar explicaciones por no saber cuidar de las chicas de tu sangre. 

Sin salirse del simil de líos de cama, lo de monetizar es como la primera vez. Al principio se te hace grande y tienes muchos reparos, pero luego le pierdes el miedo


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2012)

Es bastante más fácil:

1. - Nos apretarán como nunca hemos pensado. Ni estado de bienestar ni hostias, el país va a ser mucho más pobre (nada de cambiar de buga cada 4-5 años, nada de tirar la pasta en apple mariconadas, nada de vacaciones viendo mundo, .....).

2.a - Si con estas medidas draconianas SÍ les basta a los acreedores para recuperar la pasta, SEGUIREMOS DENTRO DEL LEURO TRABAJANDO PARA PAGAR.

2.b - Si con estas medidas draconianas NO les basta a los acreedores para recuperar la pasta, NOS DARÁN UNA PATADA EN EL CULO Y A BUSCARNOS LA VIDA.

Los alemanes prefieren el escenario 2.a pero como todo buen gestor de riesgos están trabjando en el worst case (escenario 2.b). ¿cómo?, soltando nuestra deuda como alma que lleva el diablo.

Los próximos 12 meses serán cruciales para las vidas de los ciudadanos ejpañoles y sus descendientes (el punto de control será en OCTUBRE).

Suerte y a ahorrar lo que podáis porque va a hacer falta.

P.D: Por supuesto, en las calles va a haber hostias como soles.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Vale, imprimes billetes, tiras del consumo para reactivar el mercado de trabajo, pero, y en qué consumes?? sigues comprando casas (acreedores banca extranjera), compras coches (acreedores banca extranjera), vamos más a los centros comerciales a comprar tv, ordenadores o zapatillas (acreedores, banca extranjera que presta a las distribuidoras para que importen de los países productores). Es cierto, temporalmente el cotarro se anima en términos de empleo, pero tiras de la inflación, y de tipos claro, lo que has comprado con deuda x, te valdrá x+ esa subida de tipos, y así vamos engordando la cuenta, y la cuenta alguién tiene que pagarla.
> Lo que le están pidiendo al enfermo en la UVI es: no vas a morir, pero vas a estar mucho tiempo en el hospital y en rehabilitación con sopitas y con mucho cuidado en los esfuerzos. Y luego, con marcapasos el resto de tu vida.
> Es un resacón (bueno, dicen que hay casos de que algún resacón se ha curado con bebida o volviendo a salir, pero me imagino que a los 4-5 días no podrás con el alma). Además, son los propias Usa los que nos piden el esfuezo (llamada de Obama a ZP).



Ya, si te estoy diciendo que no se trata de imprimir para volver a lo de antes (consumo y to' p'arriba). Sino que algo tan simple y a la vez complicado como reestructurar el estado hacia estándares de país empobrecido requiere tiempo. Ni qué decir sobre el modelo productivo: para cambiar el modelo productivo, el país ha de funcionar (que tenga una justicia, que proveedores cobren a tiempo, que la banca pueda absorber los pufos ladrilleros, que el marco regulatorio sea adecuado,...y no me meto en aspectos como la educación, que requieren aún más tiempo). 

Sin el suero del BCE, ya podemos repoblar el país de noruegos, que acabamos KO igual. No habría tiempo material.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> 2.b - Si con estas medidas draconianas NO les basta a los acreedores para recuperar la pasta, NOS DARÁN UNA PATADA EN EL CULO Y A BUSCARNOS LA VIDA.
> 
> Los alemanes prefieren el escenario 2.a pero como todo buen gestor de riesgos están trabjando en el worst case (escenario 2.b). ¿cómo?, soltando nuestra deuda como alma que lleva el diablo.
> 
> ...



Si Grecia, por lo visto, no se saldrá del euro, sería un sinsentido echar a España


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Os dejo esto por si sirve
> 
> "...De esta manera, es esperado un fuerte movimiento descendente del euro dentro de los
> próximos dias que lo puede llevar rapidamente hasta los niveles mínimos de principios del año
> ...



me gusta, me gusta,otro que piensa en la trampilla alcista próxima.


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si Grecia, por lo visto, no se saldrá del euro, sería un sinsentido echar a España



Seremos el vecino incómodo. No es tan fácil como decir que no tenemos dinero para pagar.

Los españoles generaremos muchos problemas. Al tiempo.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Seremos el vecino incómodo. No es tan fácil como decir que no tenemos dinero para pagar.
> 
> Los españoles generaremos muchos problemas. Al tiempo.



Yo soy optimista. Saben que no podemos pagar. Pero lo que se pretende es montar otro país que sí pueda pagar. La forma es casi lo de menos: vigilancia e intervención indirecta o con intervención directa. 

A la intervención directa, el gobierno le tiene pánico (para que ya haya voces de la casta proponiendo disolver las taifas, tela marinera), y por eso tengo confianza relativa en este gobierno que sí se pondrá las pilas y es mucho más consciente que el anterior de lo jodidos que estamos.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!

Respecto al tema USA-España lo que no podemos hacer en España es tomar lo peor de todos los mundos que es lo que estamos haciendo.

En USA han mantenido bajos los impuestos incluso con un demócrata en el poder mientras le daban a la impresora, a pesar de ello se ha generado bastante paro y este está concentrado sobre todo en la gente joven pero más o menos salen del hoyo, aunque habrá que ver por cuanto tiempo. Además gracias a que allí hay algo bastante parecido al libre mercado pues los precios se corrigen con rapidez y eficacia, especialmente los inmobiliarios.

Nosotros no bajamos los precios y además subimos los impuestos y para colmo generamos inflación artificial que no soluciona absolutamente ningún problema sino que los agrava todos, esto se hace para mantener a una casta corrupta y parasitaria (la mayor del mundo occidental en número y privilegios) que es cainita y no quiere apearse de ningún modo de su poltronam, finalmente nuestro paro es el mayor del mundo desarrollado, a la par que nos suben también combustibles, electricidad, etc. y finalmente nos recortan servicios públicos sin bajar ni un solo céntimo los impuestos, señal clara de robo desproporcionado que justificaría una toma de la bastilla con fuego y revueltas pero nadie sale, excepto cuatro bobos.

Creo que no hace falta decir nada más, no es solo un problema de emitir dinero o no, es algo mucho más profundo y enquistado, al menos en mi opinión, basta hablar con la gente de la calle.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2012)

Japón prepara 50.000 millones de dólares de contribución adicional al FMI - elEconomista.es


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Respecto al tema USA-España lo que no podemos hacer en España es tomar lo peor de todos los mundos que es lo que estamos haciendo.
> 
> ...



A mí no me gana al mus nadie en el mundo si yo sé las cartas de mi compañero y los de los dos contricantes. Es imposible.
El simil es que USA tiene la visión de todo y además es quién reparte las cartas y como quiere. No es posible que no salgan hacia adelante .... con sufrimiento seguro pero saldrán aunque sea a consta de hacer trampas.

Efectivamente no es un tema de deuda solamente. Es lo que hay por detrás. Lo resumo en un sólo término compuesto. INCOMPETENCIA EGOISTA.

En USA disfrutan de menos impuestos, de mayor dinamismo económico (el libre mercado), lo que tenga que pasar pasa rápido y no lo perpetúan (tiene claro que hay dos escenarios a no repetir nunca: actuaciones posteriores al 29 y actuaciones de Japón tras su crisis inmobiliarias). También tienen un precio menor en la energía (tienen el libro de gasolina a 0,80 dolares y están que trinan .... que se venga por aquí a 1,95 dolares para que vean qué despropósito tenemos).


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Japón prepara 50.000 millones de dólares de contribución adicional al FMI - elEconomista.es



Eso se lo pule Bankia solamente. Poca polvora.
Digo yo, y los alemanes?.


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ......



No veo comparables a USA-Esp. El problema del sector público español es que dejó de ingresar dinero. Punto. Antes, la máquina funcionaba, con derroches y corruptelas, pero funcionaba. Llega la crisis y el dinerito no entra. Y no se provisionó nada: simplemente leves superávit y gracias. 

Entonces tienes un agujero tan grande que si vas a buscar pasta para animar el cotarro, el déficit se va a más del 11%. Véase 2009. Imagina que puedes garantizar para 2015 un crecimiento del +2.5%, pero a cambio de tener la deuda pública/PIB en el 120%. Imagina que gracias a ese 2-2.5% tienes superávit primario: ya recaudas sólo un poco menos que en tiempos burbujiles. Pues bien, aun con eso, la carga de la deuda es demasiado fuerte y entraríamos en déficit crónico. 

Está claro que USA está ganando vs Europa. ¡Faltaría más! Las recetas de Keynes funcionan a corto plazo, aunque cada vez se necesite más droga. Pero cuando USA vuelva a caer, a ver qué se inventan, porque a largo plazo sus nubarrones son relativamente parecidos a los nuestros (menor competitividad que antaño, demografía, endeudamiento, déficits energéticos, etc) 


Y a lo que voy. Si se entra en quiebra técnica porque medio país está en paro y no hay IVAs de pisos de 300k€, se recortará de donde se pueda y se recaudará a donde antes daba igual no recaudar (algunas cosillas en negro, subidas impositivas teóricamente asumibles, etc). Lo que sí defiendo es que para hacer lo que se está haciendo, se necesita ganar tiempo. La diferencia está en que USA considera el "ganar tiempo" como un fin en sí mismo; y la solución europea, al menos conserva las formas en el sentido de querer hacer un sistema sostenible. Eso sí, a corto plazo USA ganará de goleada porque es un país hecho y la UEM es un caos (y España también)


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No veo comparables a USA-Esp. El problema del sector público español es que dejó de ingresar dinero. Punto. Antes, la máquina funcionaba, con derroches y corruptelas, pero funcionaba. Llega la crisis y el dinerito no entra. Y no se provisionó nada: simplemente leves superávit y gracias.
> 
> Entonces tienes un agujero tan grande que si vas a buscar pasta para animar el cotarro, el déficit se va a más del 11%. Véase 2009. Imagina que puedes garantizar para 2015 un crecimiento del +2.5%, pero a cambio de tener la deuda pública/PIB en el 120%. Imagina que gracias a ese 2-2.5% tienes superávit primario: ya recaudas sólo un poco menos que en tiempos burbujiles. Pues bien, aun con eso, la carga de la deuda es demasiado fuerte y entraríamos en déficit crónico.
> 
> ...



No te falta razón, pero para cuando de forma teórica los usanos tengan los problemas serios, la mayor parte del planeta serán sus exclavos.

Ese nuevo paradigma cambiará las reglas del juego. No me cabe duda de que varios grupos de expertos (de todas las materias) usanos ya están trabjando con este escenario.

La cuestión es ir por delante y ellos van por delante ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (15 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> Si Grecia, por lo visto, no se saldrá del euro, sería un sinsentido echar a España



Siempre he visto Grecia como el camino (o mejor la caída) que seguiremos y que será el país que nos dé la pista sobre si Alemania decide soltar lastre o no. Si seguimos con este movimiento nos daría a todos tiempo para posicionarnos ante esa posible salida del euro, pero la verdad es que todo se está degradando a una velocidad tan grande que me planteo que esa hipotética salida del euro no será de Grecia, sino de todos los PIIGS simultáneamente, lo cual me preocupa.

Será un viernes a las 23:59, la cuestión es saber de qué día y mes.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2012)

versus año electoral. Lucha. Apostamos por el guano.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Japón prepara 50.000 millones de dólares de contribución adicional al FMI - elEconomista.es



Extracto: "El FMI, con sede en Washington, anunció la necesidad de reunir hasta 500.000 millones de dólares en recursos adicionales destinados a préstamos para aliviar las tensiones por la crisis de deuda europea y evitar su contagio a otras economía mundiales."

Juas, juas... Lagarde solicitó 600.000 millones y no van a reunir ni 450.000 contando los japoneses. Los americanos no van a poner un duro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2012)

Al tema que estan hablando, si el BCE hubiera llevado a cabo algunas de las cosas que ha realizado la FED, hoy nosotros estariamos mucho mas arriba. O hay que recordar que la FED entro en el mercado de deuda corporativa de empresas, y compro hasta pagares!!!!!

Si eso lo hace el banco central europeo algun aleman hubiera dimitido mas, ademas del que ya dimitio.


----------



## wetpiñata (15 Abr 2012)

Con esto se han desayunado los que nos tienen que comprar las letritas el martes y las obligaciones el jueves:

Spanish monarchy faces jumbo crisis

Jor... estos anglosajones usan la pluma como estiletes: lo de "on the way to the toilet" impagable


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2012)

burbufilia dijo:


> No veo comparables a USA-Esp. El problema del sector público español es que dejó de ingresar dinero. Punto. Antes, la máquina funcionaba, con derroches y corruptelas, pero funcionaba. Llega la crisis y el dinerito no entra. Y no se provisionó nada: simplemente leves superávit y gracias.



Es al revés, la 'máquina' nunca ha funcionado pero daba la apariencia de funcionar porque había dinero, en el momento en que el dinero empezó a gastarse para mantener esa 'máquina' sin contrapartida recaudatoria todos hemos visto que funciona mal.




> Entonces tienes un agujero tan grande que si vas a buscar pasta para animar el cotarro, el déficit se va a más del 11%. Véase 2009. Imagina que puedes garantizar para 2015 un crecimiento del +2.5%, pero a cambio de tener la deuda pública/PIB en el 120%. Imagina que gracias a ese 2-2.5% tienes superávit primario: ya recaudas sólo un poco menos que en tiempos burbujiles. Pues bien, aun con eso, la carga de la deuda es demasiado fuerte y entraríamos en déficit crónico.



'Animar el cotarro' no significa meter dinero en el agujero negro que es la 'máquina' (porque es lo que hacen) lo que no entiendo es como hay tanto economista elitista entre los gobiernos y ninguno de ellos ha llegado aun a la conclusión de que por el camino que estamos tomando no vamos a ninguna parte. Al menos no parece que hayan llegado a esa conclusión.




> Está claro que USA está ganando vs Europa. ¡Faltaría más! Las recetas de Keynes funcionan a corto plazo, aunque cada vez se necesite más droga. Pero cuando USA vuelva a caer, a ver qué se inventan, porque a largo plazo sus nubarrones son relativamente parecidos a los nuestros (menor competitividad que antaño, demografía, endeudamiento, déficits energéticos, etc)



Yo tampoco tengo nada claro que USA vaya a perdurar con tamaño déficit durante tanto tiempo, ahora sale del hoyo con condicionantes pero luego ¿qué? creo que tras las elecciones lo de salir del hoyo no lo vamos a ver tan claro.




> Y a lo que voy. Si se entra en quiebra técnica porque medio país está en paro y no hay IVAs de pisos de 300k€, se recortará de donde se pueda y se recaudará a donde antes daba igual no recaudar (algunas cosillas en negro, subidas impositivas teóricamente asumibles, etc). Lo que sí defiendo es que para hacer lo que se está haciendo, se necesita ganar tiempo. La diferencia está en que USA considera el "ganar tiempo" como un fin en sí mismo; y la solución europea, al menos conserva las formas en el sentido de querer hacer un sistema sostenible. Eso sí, a corto plazo USA ganará de goleada porque es un país hecho y la UEM es un caos (y España también)



En mi opinión nada en Europa es sostenible, incluso a USA la veo más sostenible que a Europa porque su fisco, aunque es muy exigente, no expolia como aquí. Europa con sus altos impuestos va camino de la debacle a largo plazo, parece que Alemania vaya bien pero se de buena tinta que un joven alemán recién salido de la universidad no tiene donde ir si no coge experiencia antes, en Alemania la gente emigra joven o se coge un minijob para luego volver con experiencia e incorporarse al mercado de trabajo real.

Estos alemanes ya tienen sellada en su frente la marca 'generación perdida', en otros países de Europa está ocurriendo lo mismo, incluso en UK.

En fin, que veo las cosas francamente mal a este lado del charco a pesar de que parezcan otra cosa.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (15 Abr 2012)

No se preocupen hamijos que esta todo y resuelto que se ha decidido que para dar un lavado de cara a la Casa Real su Majestad y Froilán serán portada en el próximo número de "Jara y Sedal"


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Nada que añadir a tu réplica, salvo esto:



Mulder dijo:


> En mi opinión nada en Europa es sostenible, incluso a USA la veo más sostenible que a Europa porque su fisco, aunque es muy exigente, no expolia como aquí. Europa con sus altos impuestos va camino de la debacle a largo plazo, parece que Alemania vaya bien pero se de buena tinta que un joven alemán recién salido de la universidad no tiene donde ir si no coge experiencia antes, en Alemania la gente emigra joven o se coge un minijob para luego volver con experiencia e incorporarse al mercado de trabajo real.
> 
> Estos alemanes ya tienen sellada en su frente la marca 'generación perdida', en otros países de Europa está ocurriendo lo mismo, incluso en UK.
> 
> En fin, que veo las cosas francamente mal a este lado del charco a pesar de que parezcan otra cosa.



En realidad no es solución liberal vs solución semisocialista. USA es casi tan mastodóntica como cualquier estado europeo. Yo pienso que si envidiamos a una economía flexible como la usana, no tiene sentido montar estados tan grandes. De hecho, se debería contar con un estado sostenible financieramente, y sobre esa base, crear un mercado libre, dinámico y flexible. De lo contrario, se aspira como mucho a un gigante con pies de barro, como lo es USA. En ese punto veo mejor a Europa a la larga. Si Europa sale de ésta, el euro se puede convertir en moneda de reserva internacional e ir desplazando al dólar. Hubo un momento en todo esto en que la cosa estaba a punto de caramelo, y por tanto, creo que hay ataques a España desde USA intencionados.

A Europa le suele costar salir de las encrucijadas, ni qué decir que el euroescepticismo crece en las crisis, pero al final acaba saliendo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (15 Abr 2012)

Yo aquí ya me pierdo, pero digo yo que si todo fuera tan fácil y se arreglara dando a la impresora sin parar, todo el mundo lo haría, ¿no?.

¿O es que esa acción no tiene efectos a medio plazo?. Si tiro de gasto público, podré aumentar mi déficit hasta que el globo sea del tamaño de la tierra, pero algún día el globo no podrá crecer más. Y si tiro de la impresora, seguiré inyectando pasta a saco, pero tendré tal masa monetaria que hará tal inflación que mi moneda valdrá menos que el papel de váter.

¿O es que todo es así de guay como lo pintan los americanos?.

Igual lo recuerdo mal, pero las políticas keynesianas funcionaron bien al principio del crack del 29, pero a los pocos años ya luego dieron síntomas de agotamiento y de vuelta atrás. Lo que impulsó después a la economía americana fue la guerra.Pero ya digo que igual lo recuerdo mal.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2012)

De @plaentxi

Constato con gran pesadumbre en este post que sigues ensalzando a los súper trileros de la Reserva Federal. Solamente unos economistas y politicos que no pudieron ver la burbuja inmobiliaria y la consiguiente ruina pueden no ver la burbuja sideral del bono estadounidense a 10 años a un tipo del 2%. ¿No hemos aprendido ya las nefastas consecuencias de manipular artificialmente la oferta y la demanda? ¿No podemos ver las horrendas consecuencias que acarreará la explosión de la burbuja del bono estadounidense fruto de la masiva compra de su banco central con dinero creado de la nada sin ahorro detrás? Los mismos economistas que miraban a otro lado cuando la masa monetaria crecía un 20% al año nos quieren hacer creer que volveremos todos a ser ricos si los Bancos Centrales imitan a la Fed e imprimen dinero a mansalva para comprar su propia deuda. Nos quieren hacer creer que miles de años de historia de humanidad no son más que un gran error que puede solucionarse dándole a la maquinita de imprimir dinero para comprar deuda. Los griegos, los italianos y los españoles saben como cambian las cosas en 24 horas cuando se pierde la confianza y los inversores y ahorradores se llevan el balón a casa. Hacer trampas al solitario y jugar a banquero trilero siempre acaba teniendo trágicas consecuencias aunque el trilero se llame Estados Unidos. Si los bancos centrales como la FED dejan de comprar títulos o simplemente tratan de reducir sus pantagruélicos balances todos los especuladores venderán en un instante flash crash. ¿Cómo es que no puedes ver la mayor de las trampas de liquidez en el que se ha metido la FED? Me parece totalmente alucinante que en un post ensalces a Islandia y dos días más tarde hagas lo propio con la FED cuando son caminos diametralmente opuestos. La Reserva Federal al igual que el BCE no son más que títeres patéticos de la gran banca con la única función de mantener la supér estructura de trileros financieros, hedge funds, traders, etc… Te aseguro que si tuviéramos unos bancos centrales con un mínimo de integridad no tendríamos ni la décima parte de la especulación que tenemos ahora. La política de la FED de distorsión de oferta y demanda va a desencadenar una crisis mucho peor que la de Lehman. En Islandia ya hay demandas judiciales contra doscientos banqueros incluyendo los Consejeros Delegados de sus tres bancos más importantes. Si nuestros economistas hubieran pasado la décima parte del tiempo que han pasado criticando a Merkel demandando la transparencia y la utilización de la Ley de enjuiciamiento penal del sector financiero podríamos ya estar creciendo como Islandia.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2012)

Eso si la FED es sincera en algo. Su mision no es controlar la masa monetaria unicamente, tambien lo es garantizar prosperidad economica. Y claro en ese segundo punto se apoyan para hacer todo lo que estan haciendo.

Debe ser jodido eso de garantizar la prosperidad economica. Mucha responsabilidad, si yo ya me cagaba al llevar una pyme, no me quiero imaginar eso. Que sofocos. Oju.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Yo aquí ya me pierdo, pero digo yo que si todo fuera tan fácil y se arreglara dando a la impresora sin parar, todo el mundo lo haría, ¿no?.
> 
> ¿O es que esa acción no tiene efectos a medio plazo?. Si tiro de gasto público, podré aumentar mi déficit hasta que el globo sea del tamaño de la tierra, pero algún día el globo no podrá crecer más. Y si tiro de la impresora, seguiré inyectando pasta a saco, pero tendré tal masa monetaria que hará tal inflación que mi moneda valdrá menos que el papel de váter.
> 
> ...



La impresora sirve para ganar tiempo y bien utilizada sirve para sentar una base de mejora.

En España no hay impresora que valga porque lo que subyace por debajo es asqueroso y sin futuro.

En USA la impresora permite un tiempo que le viene de hora a la economía más productiva del mundo, con más innovación y más dinámica.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Los moros no pudieron con los norteños. Ni drones ni cañones, les echamos a pedradas.
> 
> Ánimo que lo único que se puede perder es dinero, algo banal que siempre puede ser repuesto con el trabajo día a día.



Mmmhhh, ¿es que todos los que vamos largos somos del norte? 
Por cierto, alguien ha pensado si los larguistas del hilo iban a claudicar, la respuesta por mi parte es NO.
Ni aunque las SAN bajen a 3 euros. En caso de que eso ocurra, ahí compraré más.


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, ¿es que todos los que vamos largos somos del norte?
> Por cierto, alguien ha pensado si los larguistas del hilo iban a claudicar, la respuesta por mi parte es NO.
> Ni aunque las SAN bajen a 3 euros. En caso de que eso ocurra, ahí compraré más.



espérame paaaya.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que digo es que España y Europa no puede pagar la deuda (como USA) pero que aquí la solución tomada es ir por las quitas en vez de por la inflación.
> Cualquier escenario tiene ganadores y perdedores en función de su posición del momento. Pero el escenario de las quitas no es tan simple como el "ahora no te pago". Conlleva previamente el "te voy a dejar en pelotas". Y digo que la hemos cagado porque nos van a dejar en pelotas.
> Creo que estábamos diciendo algo parecido. Desde luego que USA va a salir fortalecido de esta crisis.



Janus disculpame por la ignorancia, igual lo estropeo a lo grande, ¿cómo que UE no imprime money Draghi con sus 2 LTRO ha dejado en pañales al QE2 ? 800000m$ VS 1 billón €

siendo malpensado es muy probable que haga una LTRO3 quizá más(por las elecciones europeas Nico & Angi)

eso sin contar las compras de déuda 20000m€ a la semana (hablo de memoria) 

sin contar las actuaciones de Trinchete que daba a la manivela de maravilla, eso si, lo negaba como nadie, as usual

porque Alemania está de "fábula" ¿tiene un sector tecnologico como USA? ¿y Austria?

¿y España ?:: eso si tenemos más coches oficiales que todo USA::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso si la FED es sincera en algo. Su mision no es controlar la masa monetaria unicamente, tambien lo es garantizar prosperidad economica. Y claro en ese segundo punto se apoyan para hacer todo lo que estan haciendo.
> 
> Debe ser jodido eso de garantizar la prosperidad economica. Mucha responsabilidad, si yo ya me cagaba al llevar una pyme, no me quiero imaginar eso. Que sofocos. Oju.



Imaginemos que el mundo es un valle con varias fincas por donde pasa un río que abren las compuertas cuando conviene al conjunto del valle. Usa es la finca con lechugas, Alemania es la finca con tomates, Japón tiene cebollas etc y España tiene manzanilla. Cada país, va abriendo el agua que le consienten los demás (comprándole los derechos de ese agua) para regar su finca. Claro, al Español en general siempre le han dejado endeudarse, perdón regarse poco (compraba más y en general vendía lo justo de su producto) llega un momento en que se le llena todo de plantas de manzanilla y le dicen que no puede regarlas a todas, que hay que "podar", y le jode, porque sigue viendo como a otros le siguen abriendo el agua por sus MEJORES PRODUCTOS.


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus disculpame por la ignorancia, igual lo estropeo a lo grande, ¿cómo que UE no imprime money Draghi con sus 2 LTRO ha dejado en pañales al QE2 ? 800000m$ VS 1 billón €
> 
> siendo malpensado es muy probable que haga una LTRO3 quizá más(por las elecciones europeas Nico & Angi)
> 
> ...



Al principio de la crisis, Uropa se mostró reacia a darle a la manivela.

A día de hoy, podemos decir que ya han impreso más que la FED.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2012)

Janus, ¿como ves a tecnologicas Usanas?


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Imaginemos que el mundo es un valle con varias fincas por donde pasa un río que abren las compuertas cuando conviene al conjunto del valle. Usa es la finca con lechugas, Alemania es la finca con tomates, Japón tiene cebollas etc y España tiene manzanilla. Cada país, va abriendo el agua que le consienten los demás (comprándole los derechos de ese agua) para regar su finca. Claro, al Español en general siempre le han dejado endeudarse, perdón regarse poco (compraba más y en general vendía lo justo de su producto) llega un momento en que se le llena todo de plantas de manzanilla y le dicen que no puede regarlas a todas, que hay que "podar", y le jode, porque sigue viendo como a otros le siguen abriendo el agua por sus MEJORES PRODUCTOS.



Esto me recuerda a la solución de los IU y similares. Que la LiTRO.na vaya al consumo interno para que esto tire p'arriba (eso y reducir el fraude fiscal a 0 por arte de magia). Lo que Europa quiere de España es eso, y una de las recetas es la devaluación interna, aunque sólo basarse en devaluar tampoco sea suficiente. 

Ésa es una diferencia fundamental con USA


----------



## The Hellion (15 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso si la FED es sincera en algo. Su mision no es controlar la masa monetaria unicamente, tambien lo es garantizar prosperidad economica. Y claro en ese segundo punto se apoyan para hacer todo lo que estan haciendo.
> 
> Debe ser jodido eso de garantizar la prosperidad economica. Mucha responsabilidad, si yo ya me cagaba al llevar una pyme, no me quiero imaginar eso. Que sofocos. Oju.



Ya, pero si la FED se dedicase a hacer coches, su modelo estrella sería el troll-móvil


----------



## burbufilia (15 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Ya, pero si la FED se dedicase a hacer coches, su modelo estrella sería el troll-móvil



Y si no se venden, imprimen el doble y hacen promociones 2x1


----------



## errozate (15 Abr 2012)

MULDER

¿Qué te parece lo que dice ppcc, cuando en su largo post de despedida de la temporada actual (se toma unas merecidas vacaciones) empieza refiriéndose al artículo de Juan Carlos Ureta con un "*En efecto, no hay mercado bolsista bajista. La prueba del algodón es que no hay volumen*" ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus disculpame por la ignorancia, igual lo estropeo a lo grande, ¿cómo que UE no imprime money Draghi con sus 2 LTRO ha dejado en pañales al QE2 ? 800000m$ VS 1 billón €
> 
> siendo malpensado es muy probable que haga una LTRO3 quizá más(por las elecciones europeas Nico & Angi)
> 
> ...



El balace del bce se ha triplicado en estos ultimos 4 años, eso si esta expansion se ha seguido mientras por la otra puerta esterilizaban. El problema del bce es que no es un banco central al modo que lo es la fed o el boe, pero pronto supongo que habra cambios en este aspecto.


En esta economia, todos los bancos centrales tienen que ir de la mano, son bancos jovenes en su mayoria, y aun recuerdan viejos comportamientos.

No tienen los mejores productos, tienen productos, al igual que tantos y tantos paises. Tienen la moneda fiduciaria de reserva mundial. La gente viene y va.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Al principio de la crisis, Uropa se mostró reacia a darle a la manivela.
> 
> A día de hoy, podemos decir que ya han impreso más que la FED.



Claro, por eso en Usa han caído bancos mierdosos y en Europa (mejor dicho, en España principalmente) no. Usa ha salvado lo salvable (lo válido de su economía productiva: empresas sanas y finanzas públicas que en general minimizan el coste del ciudadano). Europa ha querido o quiere salvar todo (bancos con miles de millones de euros en suelos patatales, sectores públicos con 4 administraciones, empresas que producen mariconadas). En general, la impresora allí ha imprimido mucho, pero fotografía de calidad para exponer y aquí pdfs del BOE del año 87.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2012)

Lo llamativo de la FED es como expandio y sigue expandiendo el balance. Como he dicho antes, llego a comprar pagares de empresas, directamente. Aqui los defensores de estas actuaciones, supongo que la mayoria, dicen que asi se evito otra gran depresion, cosa que es cierto hasta la fecha. En la gran depresion la caida del pib y el aumento del desempleo fue muchisimo mas alto que ahora, siempre y cuando tambien nos creamos las estadisiticas oficiales de la bureau de turno.


----------



## Mulder (15 Abr 2012)

errozate dijo:


> MULDER
> 
> ¿Qué te parece lo que dice ppcc, cuando en su largo post de despedida de la temporada actual (se toma unas merecidas vacaciones) empieza refiriéndose al artículo de Juan Carlos Ureta con un "*En efecto, no hay mercado bolsista bajista. La prueba del algodón es que no hay volumen*" ?



Que tiene su parte de razón, sin volumen no hay mercado bajista que valga. Lo podemos ver en los pisitos, no bajan porque no hay casi mercado, es decir, no hay volumen, algo que ya expuse en este foro hace muchos, muchos años ha...

Sin embargo creo que el IBEX cae porque se cierran largos, si los empresones empiezan a entregar dividendos en forma de acciones el capital huye. ¿alguien se imagina a un directivo de TEF quedándose con su dividendo en acciones? ni locos porque ahora están vendiendo.

De todas formas ahora estoy más centrado en el intradía que en plazos largos con la programación de mi p-IA, aunque miro algo de timing pero lo hago a muy largo plazo. Por cierto, el euro ya está siguiendo al TASE.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus disculpame por la ignorancia, igual lo estropeo a lo grande, ¿cómo que UE no imprime money Draghi con sus 2 LTRO ha dejado en pañales al QE2 ? 800000m$ VS 1 billón €
> 
> siendo malpensado es muy probable que haga una LTRO3 quizá más(por las elecciones europeas Nico & Angi)
> 
> ...



Eso es ahora, a última hora y con una estrategia clara de que cada país asuma sus pufos a través de que resida la deuda en los balances de sus bancos patrios. Pero nada que ver con que termine llegando a main street.

Así es como están ganando tiempo. La clave es la estrategia de salida y no tiene pinta que sea vía inflación (aterra en Alemania).

En USA existen 52 estados que reman a la de una. En Europa cada uno por su lado. Ese es el problema.


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Eso es ahora, a última hora y con una estrategia clara de que cada país asuma sus pufos a través de que resida la deuda en los balances de sus bancos patrios. Pero nada que ver con que termine llegando a main street.
> 
> Así es como están ganando tiempo. La clave es la estrategia de salida y no tiene pinta que sea vía inflación (aterra en Alemania).
> 
> En USA existen 52 estados que reman a la de una. En Europa cada uno por su lado. Ese es el problema.



Todo periodo de alta inflación va precedido de un periodo intensamente deflacionario. Es ahí precisamente donde acumula la energía cinética que más adelante libera.

Es cuestión de tiempo pero la inflación del sistema será acojonante.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus, ¿como ves a tecnologicas Usanas?



Depende de qué son tecnológicas porque ahí se engloban las de internet, las de semiconductores, las de servicios ....

Desde luego que están muy fuertes, pero muy fuertes. Se nota el efecto balsámico de tenerlo alto al menos hasta que salga a cotizar Facebook. Allí también manipulan, y a lo bestia.

En breve volverán a publicarse los resultados de Apple (los de Google han sido magníficos). Los de IBM se vislumbran muy fuertes al igual que los de Microsoft y Cisco. Oracle también gana mucho dinero.

De estar largos, hay que estar ahí pero con protección porque están sobrecomprados aunque esa situación puede durar mucho tiempo.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (15 Abr 2012)

eur/dólar haciendo la putita:gap bajista muy interesante que cerrará en poco tiempo espero (martillitos en 5 minutos, con una vela negra probando sombras= buena señal).


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El balace del bce se ha triplicado en estos ultimos 4 años, eso si esta expansion se ha seguido mientras por la otra puerta esterilizaban. El problema del bce es que no es un banco central al modo que lo es la fed o el boe, pero pronto supongo que habra cambios en este aspecto.
> 
> 
> En esta economia, todos los bancos centrales tienen que ir de la mano, son bancos jovenes en su mayoria, y aun recuerdan viejos comportamientos.
> ...



La penicilina hay que suministrarla al principio. De poco sirve llenar a alguien de penicilina cuando ya está cangrenado por completo. Esa es la diferencia entre USA y Europa. Unos lo hicieron proactivamente y otros reactivamente. Unos sabían lo que tenían entre manos y otros ni puta idea.

The next chapter will be the last one.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Todo periodo de alta inflación va precedido de un periodo intensamente deflacionario. Es ahí precisamente donde acumula la energía cinética que más adelante libera.
> 
> Es cuestión de tiempo pero la inflación del sistema será acojonante.



Sinceramente yo me sentiría más protegido y con más posibilidades ahora mismo si fuera ciudadano norteamericano que europeo. Desde luego que sí si uno tiene formación.


----------



## Seren (15 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Janus disculpame por la ignorancia, igual lo estropeo a lo grande, ¿cómo que UE no imprime money Draghi con sus 2 LTRO ha dejado en pañales al QE2 ? 800000m$ VS 1 billón €
> 
> siendo malpensado es muy probable que haga una LTRO3 quizá más(por las elecciones europeas Nico & Angi)
> 
> ...



No tengo los datos de la masa monetaria pero esto no puede ser así.
Y si lo fuera el BCE tendría el poder de imprimir sin inflación y sin que se devalue la moneda. Maravilloso sin duda. Podríamos hacernos todo lo ricos que quisiéramos.

Pero la triste realidad para nosotros es que el euro esta a niveles de 2007 (antes de la crisis), y muchísimo mas alto a cuando salió a circulación que era 0,85 dolares por euro. Y esto es porque no imprimen o lo hacen mucho menos que los demás. 5 años de crisis, hundimiento, recesión y deflación en la eurozona y no es capaz de bajar. Abominable. Sin duda será la principal causa de nuestra quiebra y la ruptura de la zona euro.

Edito y añado: y para mayor carcajada la libra en 2007 eran 0,67 y ahora 0,82. Si, esa islita de triple A hipersolvente también devalua contra nosotros porque lo valemos. Todo esto es de risa, se están mofando de media europa y con ayuda de alemania.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sinceramente yo me sentiría más protegido y con más posibilidades ahora mismo si fuera ciudadano norteamericano que europeo. Desde luego que sí si uno tiene formación.




Y comparando con ellos a los alemanes, los subditos de la doctora Nein son pobres y tacaños.

Los que nos va a tocar tragar va a ser poco, ¿las sopas de calcetín tienen sabor?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2012)

Con dos cojones....

Granada es la capital con más bares por habitante de Andalucía

::


----------



## kemao2 (15 Abr 2012)

Hamijos me autocito. Esta semana hay subasta de bonos españoles , sin duda alguna serán un fracaso a menos que este martes se decida algo contundente en la reunión que tienes prevista







kemao2 dijo:


> EN mi opinión la reunión no solo se tiene que hacer sino que se tienen que aprobar varias cosas,
> 
> *Volver a prohibir posiciones cortas en Europa* o al menos en los paises PIGS ya que no están preparados muchos paises mientras hacen las reformas. Se eliminó la prohibición en febrero pero el sistema todavía no está preparado y es un punto debil frente a los especuladores internacionales sobretodo sajones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con dos cojones....
> 
> 
> 
> ::



Por habitante?


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> No tengo los datos de la masa monetaria pero esto no puede ser así.
> Y si lo fuera el BCE tendría el poder de imprimir sin inflación y sin que se devalue la moneda. Maravilloso sin duda. Podríamos hacernos todo lo ricos que quisiéramos.
> 
> Pero la triste realidad para nosotros es que el euro esta a niveles de 2007 (antes de la crisis), y muchísimo mas alto a cuando salió a circulación que era 0,85 dolares por euro. Y esto es porque no imprimen o lo hacen mucho menos que los demás. 5 años de crisis, hundimiento, recesión y deflación en la eurozona y no es capaz de bajar. Abominable. Sin duda será la principal causa de nuestra quiebra y la ruptura de la zona euro.
> ...



Claro, es que han sido los usanos los que han devaluado su moneda y quienes han actuado para que apenas se note en las divisas la inyección de dinero en Europa.
Los americanos tiene claro lo que quieren hacer y en ello están y lo están unidos. Justo al contrario que en Europa.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Con dos cojones....
> 
> Granada es la capital con más bares por habitante de Andalucía
> 
> ::



La sorpresa será que es Granada, no se esté en Andalucía, no?.

Desde el respeto ......


----------



## Ajetreo (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La penicilina hay que suministrarla al principio. De poco sirve llenar a alguien de penicilina cuando ya está *cangrenado* por completo. Esa es la diferencia entre USA y Europa. Unos lo hicieron proactivamente y otros reactivamente. Unos sabían lo que tenían entre manos y otros ni puta idea.
> 
> The next chapter will be the last one.



Mis ojos






gangrenado


----------



## Caronte el barquero (15 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> Hamijos me autocito. Esta semana hay subasta de bonos españoles , sin duda alguna serán un fracaso a menos que este martes se decida algo contundente en la reunión que tienes prevista



Gracias me lo llevo al hilo del bono.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> La sorpresa será que es Granada, no se esté en Andalucía, no?.
> 
> Desde el respeto ......



Bueno, dentro que creo que España es el país con más bares con habitante, no me extraña nada que sea andalucía la región puntera en el i+d apañol.

Pensándolo bien, no es raro que Granada sea la campeona. Mucho turismo, y mucha menos población que sevilla y málaga.

El caso es que lo he posteado porque me hallo en el país de frau dr. merkel. Desde la estación de tren hasta el hotel unos 15 mins andando. Creo que he visto 1 sport-bar y dos restaurantes. ME ha sorprendido :s


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2012)

Por cierto cangrenado todo el mundo sabe que viene de cangrejo ::


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Por cierto cangrenado todo el mundo sabe que viene de cangrejo ::



You are right. Es con "g" aunque se entiende y no esté en el Diccionario oficial.


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

Y el Ibex en 7.165.

Tampoco hay que hacer mucho caso, a veces hace lo contrario de lo que augura Igmarkets...


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Abr 2012)

futuros americanos en rojo...


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> You are right. Es con "g" aunque se entiende y no esté en el Diccionario oficial.



Que carajo, diga usted que sí. 

Por otra parte, el diccionario "oficial" reconoce aberraciones como 

«Enchinchó siete años a Georgina Letona y ahora la deja para noviar contigo» (Mastretta Vida [Méx. 1990]).

Eso sí, con comillas españolas; las tildes nos las cargamos, pero aceptar las comillas que todo dios tiene el ordenador no, eso no, que son inglesas y eso es crimen de lesa ortotipografía. 

Va a resultar que algunos sí que somos pedantes. :::::XX::XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Y el Ibex en 7.165.
> 
> Tampoco hay que hacer mucho caso, a veces hace lo contrario de lo que augura Igmarkets...



a ver si tiene pelotillas a bajar más ese futuro..ya está muy vista la técnica del paso cambiado.:no:
(además hay vencimientos el viernes..A ver quién apostaba a cortos por debajo de 7500 hace un mes. Van a dar una oportunidad seguro para salir aunque se vaya al carajo literalmente el resto de la semana, pero una)


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Nicki Minaj - Beez In The Trap (Explicit) ft. 2 Chainz - YouTube

Reunión de pastores .... ovejas muertas. Bonitas reuniones del BCE en esos garitos en los que nos cantan el valor del dinero.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

vaya martillazo de vela en rango de 30 minutos ha hecho el eur/dólar..qué cabroncillos, engañan con el futuro del etxx50..jaja (esto es lo mejor de la vidilla traderiana).


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

El euroyen está en soporte muy claro y debería rebotar por simetría en el techo que estaba formando. En otros cruces de divisas también está en soporte. Venimos de unas semanas duras en bajadas pero el euro sigue respetando niveles. A ver qué hace.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

Son unos gambiteros del quince


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Ahí va la timba en la que le gustaría estar al cazador. No hace falta irse a África para tener buenas negritas.

Lil Wayne - Lollipop ft. Static - YouTube


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

Yo me voy preparando...probando avatar...


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Comienzan a hablar los expertos pero ojo a lo que dicen ... "cada uno que asuma su problema". Noticia en Reuters.

FRANCFORT, 15 abr (Reuters) - Parece que lo peor de la crisis de la zona euro se terminó *y ahora depende de los gobiernos hacer frente a los problemas de deuda que quedan en sus países*, dijo el domingo el director del Banco Central Europeo Joerg Asmussen.
"La pelota está en la cancha de los gobiernos, tienen que actuar", dijo Asmussen al diario Wall Street Journal en una entrevista publicada la tarde del domingo en su sitio web.
Otra autoridad del BCE, el francés Benoît Coeuré, alimentó las expectativas del mercado de que el Banco Central Europeo pudiera reactivar su plan de compra de bonos al decir el miércoles que ese instrumento aún estaba disponible, si es que era necesario.
Asmussen tomó una línea neutra sobre el programa.
"Sólo quiero repetir lo que mi colega, el miembro de la junta ejecutiva Benoît Coeuré, dijo", acotó. "Existe. No más, no menos".
El rendimiento de los bonos españoles está cercano al nivel psicológicamente importante del 6 por ciento que, si lo rompe, podría elevar las preocupaciones de que se haya abierto una puerta hacia el 7 por ciento, un nivel mas allá del cual los costos de servicio son considerados ampliamente como insostenibles.
El programa de compra de bonos del BCE podría aliviar algo de esta presión, pero el alemán Bundesbank se opone firmemente a cualquier reactivación del mismo, que considera que lleva al BCE hacia el ámbito de la política fiscal al financiar en la práctica a los gobiernos.
"El BCE fue en algunos momentos de la crisis la única institución que podía actuar. ¿Pero debería seguir siendo así Claramente no. Por eso el diseño del Mecanismo de Estabilidad Europea es tan importante", añadió Asmussen refiriéndose al fondo de rescate de Europa.
CORTAFUEGOS FINANCIERO
Los ministros de Finanzas de la zona euro acordaron el mes pasado aumentar el cortafuegos financiero a 700.000 millones de euros para evitar un nuevo estallido de la crisis de deuda de Europa.
"Es de interés de todos los participantes en la economía global tener un fuerte cortafuegos para protegerse frente al riesgo que puede venir desde cualquier parte del mundo, no solamente desde Europa", dijo Asmussen. "Creo que Europa ha hecho su parte", agregó.
"Así que ahora se puede esperar que otros accionistas del FMI se presenten y hagan sus contribuciones para incrementar los recursos de ese organismo. Esto se debe hacer en las reuniones de primavera (boreal)".
Las reuniones del FMI serán celebradas más tarde en la semana.
Aparte de las recientes tensiones sobre los mercados españoles de deuda, que han visto un alza en el rendimiento de sus bonos, Asmussen dijo que vio una estabilización en los mercados financieros.
"Parece que lo peor de la crisis parece haberse acabado, pero la crisis de deuda pública y privada en algunos países del área euro claramente no ha pasado", dijo.
En cuanto a la situación económica en la zona euro, Asmussen dijo que el riesgo de inflación derivado por los precios del petróleo parece contenido, por el momento.
"Esperamos que la inflación caiga por debajo del 2 por ciento el próximo año".
"Hasta ahora no vemos señales de efectos secundarios por las alzas de los precios del petróleo", agregó.
(Escrito por Paul Carrel. Editado en español por Patricio Abusleme)


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Comienzan a hablar los expertos pero ojo a lo que dicen ... "cada uno que asuma su problema". Noticia en Reuters.
> 
> FRANCFORT, 15 abr (Reuters) - Parece que lo peor de la crisis de la zona euro se terminó *y ahora depende de los gobiernos hacer frente a los problemas de deuda que quedan en sus países*, dijo el domingo el director del Banco Central Europeo Joerg Asmussen.
> "La pelota está en la cancha de los gobiernos, tienen que actuar", dijo Asmussen al diario Wall Street Journal en una entrevista publicada la tarde del domingo en su sitio web.
> ...



Aquí está completa....lo mejor la frase final. 

European Central Bank Official Seeks Added Anticrisis Funds - WSJ.com


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

A la sopa de calcetín, en un antro que hay aquí cerca, lo llaman café...

A buen hambre no hay pan duro y a falta de pan buenas son tortas. Ergo, a buen hambre todo son tortas.

Bueno y digo yo... ¿nos ponemos cortos en 10y-bonds? ¿estallarán de aquí a un año? Si gana Romney, nos da la Navidad con ello, casi seguro... pero...


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2012)

el eurodolar ahh


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

Joer el nikkeiiiiiii


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Abr 2012)

tampoco tanto no? -1,5%


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

eurodolar de mi vida :Aplauso:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias.

¿Ya os habeis quitado los trajes de los dibujos gayers?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

Empezamos com siempre...

Ibex 35
Últ:7.231,00
Var (% / Ptos):-0,27 %/ -19,60


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,

Apertura plana en los 7.232.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

BBVA 5,2230 -0,1090 (-2,04%)

¿que pasó con esta?


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

si rompemos el 1,30 en el eurodolar se activa el guano


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> BBVA 5,2230 -0,1090 (-2,04%)
> 
> ¿que pasó con esta?



creo que descuenta divi


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> BBVA 5,2230 -0,1090 (-2,04%)
> 
> ¿que pasó con esta?



Se dio el cupón de dividendo el viernes -0.118€


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

Cierro cortos en eurodolar , casi 3000 eurillos a la saca :baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Cierro cortos en eurodolar , casi 3000 eurillos a la saca :baba:



<3 tongue trading :rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> <3 tongue trading :rolleye:



tongue trading se llama , pues me estoy forrando con ese metodo de inversion


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> <3 tongue trading :rolleye:



las comisiones más bajas del mercado...


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Como a las bolsas serias les de por subir un pelo el ibex se dispara 200 puntos. Todo plano y el ibex subiendo un 1%.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

MV se mantiene al margen , el viernes hay vencimiento y los indicadores requetevendidos , mucho riesgo para humilde inversoh , pèro estare al acecho para practicar el tongue trading


----------



## bronx5 (16 Abr 2012)

El DAX ya está en verde.


----------



## sirpask (16 Abr 2012)

Gamesa de -2,5 a +5% en 10 min!. Viva la pepa!

Editó.. se me ha ido la oya! Era un duro +2


----------



## bronx5 (16 Abr 2012)

Posible HCH en velas 5 min en el eurodolar???


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

que tal volatilidad , que miedo da  

si rompe el 1,30 pa dentro con to


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

pa dentro otra ves , corto con mas palanca 1,3020 

no intente el tongue trading en casa :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Hay cuatro gatos en el DAX ahora mismo, de ahí los bandazos de 20 puntos arriba y abajo. Los netos oscilan en la banda +-200 Daxies.

La buena noticia es que el índice está siendo llevado por "personas normales" en este momento, se nota y mucho en el respeto a las líneas de microtrends, etc. 

La mala noticia es que al haber tan pocas contrapartes ahora mismo, te meten 10 puntos a contra en cinco segundos antes de que te hayas dado cuenta.


----------



## bronx5 (16 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que tal volatilidad , que miedo da
> 
> si rompe el 1,30 pa dentro con to



Mucha volatilidad pero poco movimiento en el foro.

Y de momento ha rebotado 2 veces, en 1.2996 y 1.3.


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Abr 2012)

La prima de riesgo absolutamente disparada, tenemos una mierda de politicos que no me lo puedo de creer. Onde estas Zapatero?, bueno te va a hacer el autista este.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

bronx5 dijo:


> Mucha volatilidad pero poco movimiento en el foro.



estan largos aguantando como jabatos


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

vamos eurodolar hijoeputa rompe ya los 1,30 :baba:


----------



## Adriangtir (16 Abr 2012)

Se verán hoy los 7010 de bertok?

A mi me da un algo... (para bien)


----------



## Seren (16 Abr 2012)

En mi opinión puede que esta vez dejen caer a España e intenten un rescate. Sería una novedad comprobar si el BCE tiene capacidad para hacerlo. Hasta ahora llevamos escuchando eso de que a España e Italia no se les puede rescatar por el tamaño. Pero...yo apostaría a que si. Y al comprobar *que no pasa nada*, ahí tenemos el rebote, y esta vez sería de los grandes. 
No creo que dejen caer al Ibex mas alla de los 6000, ni la prima mas arriba de 700. Antes veríamos el intento de rescate.

Debemos tener en cuenta que éste culebrón esta empapado de orgullo nacionalista centroeuropeo que se niega a asumir que con un banco central común las economías han de igualarse para sobrevivir. De no asumirlo se crea lo contrario, lo del bono aleman es ya una locura, nunca había estado así. La situación española es la peor con diferencia desde la democracia, y el problema es el BCE.


----------



## Hinel (16 Abr 2012)

*A ver*

Estacionalmente, para la renta variable, Abril es el mes mas alcista del año. Si el Ibex el 1 de abril estaba en 8000 y a 16 de Abril está en 7200... como se cumpla la pauta (esperemos que no), se podría venir un rebote. :´´(


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> En mi opinión puede que esta vez dejen caer a España e intenten un rescate. Sería una novedad comprobar si el BCE tiene capacidad para hacerlo.



Como experimento de laboratorio, me parece arriesgadísimo. El precio de un fracaso sería demasiado alto (desintegración casi segura de la EU).

A menos, claro está, que sea eso lo que anden buscando y necesiten una buena excusa como trigger... en cuyo caso, esta ruina de país lamentable es perfecto para el papel.


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Abr 2012)

7195.50
-55.10
(-0.76%)


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Abr 2012)

7191.50
-59.10
(-0.82%)


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Atención... Movimiento. Lifeforms ahead.

Está empezando a entrar volumen negativo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Atención... Movimiento. Lifeforms ahead.
> 
> Está empezando a entrar volumen negativo.



noticias frescas :rolleye:


----------



## EL FARAON (16 Abr 2012)




----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> noticias frescas :rolleye:



Mr. Pollastre, a ver si aprende: usted dejándose una pasta en niñas y servidores en Alemania, y MV, con humildad y por TECNICO, ya tenía conocimiento de esa noticia hace eones. ::::


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

EL FARAON dijo:


>



¿ panico comprador ? ienso:


----------



## Seren (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Como experimento de laboratorio, me parece arriesgadísimo. El precio de un fracaso sería demasiado alto (desintegración casi segura de la EU).
> 
> A menos, claro está, que sea eso lo que anden buscando y necesiten una buena excusa como trigger... en cuyo caso, esta ruina de país lamentable es perfecto para el papel.



En USA había 30 estados quebrados, y muchos de ellos de los de más peso (NY, Massachussest, California). Los que no sufrieron la crisis y tenían paro nulo fueron los del medio oeste Dakota, Kansas, Nebraska, Oklahoma...que estaban menos endeudados. Es imposible que esos estados agrícolas rescataran a los demás, o que fueran perjudicados por monetizar. 

En europa se están contando muchas mentiras que acabamos creyendo. En alemania ya hay que pagar intereses por tener el dinero en el banco, es rídiculo y perjudicial para ellos, no me extrañaría que acabasen llevandolo a otros paises.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Nos valmos a saldo neutro... estamos prácticamente a cero ahora mismo, después de usar unos +600 para intentar romper el 6K6. Buen mareo llevan hoy....


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nos valmos a saldo neutro... estamos prácticamente a cero ahora mismo, después de usar unos +600 para intentar romper el 6K6. Buen mareo llevan hoy....



Le veo ocioso radiando el partido y la verdad es que estoy disfrutándolo, alguien debe haber guybrushpirateado la señal del Sr. P, espero que dure 

Por cierto, la imagen de movimiento era de Aliens?


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Ojo SAN si supera los 84.


----------



## mataresfacil (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Ojo SAN si supera los 84.



Los 84 que, centimos?


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Todo un clásico el marine espacial gritando "_Movement _!!! " y toda la escuadra acojonada a tiempo real :



R3v3nANT dijo:


> Le veo ocioso radiando el partido y la verdad es que estoy disfrutándolo, alguien debe haber guybrushpirateado la señal del Sr. P, espero que dure
> 
> Por cierto, la imagen de movimiento era de Aliens?


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

Yo diría que los futuros del SP anuncian peponización ortomaníaca...


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Los 84 que, centimos?



Los 4,84, entieno yo....:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

Indra a perdido los 8 euros por primera vez desde hace no sé cunatos años. Aguantó mas o menos bien la primera parte de la crisis, pero ahora es un chicharrazo de cuidado. Y pensar que parecía golosa cuanda perdió los 12, y los 11..y 10.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Todo un clásico el marine espacial gritando "_Movement _!!! " y toda la escuadra acojonada a tiempo real :



Es la excepción a la regla de segundas partes nunca fueron buenas. Es de mis preferidas de Sci-Fi junto a la trilogía de SW y la grandísima Blade Runner.


----------



## FerOU (16 Abr 2012)

A las 12,30 horas abandono posiciones.

Después de ver una noticia que me ha llegado confirmando que Iron Man 3 (película taquillera asegurada) va a ser una coproducción con ¡¡¡China!!! ya ni en Hollywood puede confiar uno ::


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Los 4,84, entieno yo....:



De momento por debajo, y eso que el Ibex todavía no ha empezado a caer fuerte...


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Los 4,84, entieno yo....:



Eso era y finalmente no se dió. Queda como nivel clave para recuperación intradía y quizás algo más.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

cierro coltos en eurodolar pierdo par de pipos :ouch:


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> De momento por debajo, y eso que el Ibex todavía no ha empezado a caer fuerte...



En timeframe de horas puede estar formando un buen martillo. Atentos ....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2012)

Nos estamos posicionando para esta tarde, la hora de la batalla no se puede desvelar, pero sera hoy, entre el medio dia y el crepusculo.

Estan preparados? Por ESPAÑA. UNA Y LIBRE.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

VAAMOOOOOOSSSS NADAL !!!!!!!!!



oh wait...




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Nos estamos posicionando para esta tarde, la hora de la batalla no se puede desvelar, pero sera hoy, entre el medio dia y el crepusculo.
> 
> Estan preparados? Por ESPAÑA. UNA Y LIBRE.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Desde un punto de vista algorítmico, la sesión de hoy es más que interesante. 

En el trend [aparentemente] sólido que llevamos desde las 10:30, toda posición corta que se abría para buscar un retrace técnico, era inmediatamente absorbida por una contraparte algorítimica. Tan descarados están siendo, que apenas si se han producido retraces de 8 puntos en todo el trend.

En lengua vernácula, hay un par de algoritmos por ahí que se están quedando con con todo el papel que pueden a lo largo del trend. El por qué, todavía se me escapa, tengo que pasar un par de análisis más a todo el día de hoy.

Lo primero que se me viene a la cabeza es un Smithson, Peponian & Co. que se esté fraguando. Les pillaría con un montón de papel comprado a buenos precios, la operación sería redonda.

Pero entonces uno mira la situación general, y se pregunta qué diablos podría inducir a un Peponian, tal y como están las cosas.

Oh wait... precisamente se trata de eso :


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2012)

Necesitamos aunque sea un modulo sr.P para la batalla, asi los llevaremos a un dedalo de contratos, recuerde que nos enfrentamos a gente muy peligrosa ahi fuera.

Ocurra lo que ocurra tenemos que saber que lo dimos todo por esta bendita y bendecida nacion. Hoy nos enfrentaremos a los miedos del pasado, pero con mayor valentia.

Alonso no hizo la pole, pero porque va en un truñarri italiano, en un hrt hubiera ganado. Seguro.

[YOUTUBE]X_y0LDeJ0yk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

esta el tema complicao ienso:


----------



## Seren (16 Abr 2012)

¿Y a quién va dedicado hoy el artículo de Krugman en NYtimes? A España, y la compara con la gran depresión de los años 30
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/16/opinion/krugman-europes-economic-suicide.html?_r=1&hp#


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2012)

pues ya que hablan de autos de carreras, el otro dia vi el documental Senna (2010) - IMDb Impresionante, se lo recomiendo si no lo han visto, y si son adeptos a las 4 ruedas, es imprescindible.

Alonso parece ser algo como senna, imbatible bajo lluvia. Aunque al pobre senna le robaron el mundial de forma escandalosa.. ver para creer.

edit: (a ver si ya se puede poner video otra vez..)

<****** width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Kl8atCB1738" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></******>

edit2: solo los multinbicks de calpez puden poner videos? :rolleye:
edit3: chinito anchufao! 

edit4: ahora si lo consegui 8:

[YOUTUBE]Kl8atCB1738[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2012)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> pues ya que hablan de autos de carreras, el otro dia vi el documental Senna (2010) - IMDb Impresionante, se lo recomiendo si no lo han visto, y si son adeptos a las 4 ruedas, es imprescindible.
> 
> Alonso parece ser algo como senna, imbatible bajo lluvia. Aunque al pobre senna le robaron el mundial de forma escandalosa.. ver para creer.
> 
> ...



:XX: te cito para demostrar que aun hay alguien mas torpe que yo en el foro.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> :XX: te cito para demostrar que aun hay alguien mas torpe que yo en el foro.



torpe pero persistente, que al final lo he conseguido


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2012)

europa - El pánico del mercado se debe a que España sigue adelante con la austeridad, según Münchau - 16/04/12 en Infomercados
El pánico del mercado se debe a que España sigue adelante con la austeridad, según Münchau


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

Yo apuesto por Pepon y sus compiches


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2012)

el bund esta testando niveles minimos del dia. o le dan un arreon para arriba, o toca irnos un poco para abajo.

el ibex esta en la sala de espera de urgencias, el virus de la prime de riesgo lo ha afectado profundamente y no consigue mantenerse al nivel de sus primos lejanos Daxx e SP. 
Aunque en cualquier momento le enchufan una inyeccion de fundamentales de los que decia pollastre y peponazo..


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

La verdad es que estoy encontrando la sesión de hoy bastante compleja de analizar. Quiero decir, de saber qué quieren hacer. Ese trend de 10:30 a 12:30... tan limpio... tan ordenado... tan _eficiente_.... con este amago de rotura que está peleándose justo ahora mismo.... me tiene tela de mosca.




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el bund esta testando niveles minimos del dia. o le dan un arreon para arriba, o toca irnos un poco para abajo.
> 
> el ibex esta en la sala de espera de urgencias, el virus de la prime de riesgo lo ha afectado profundamente y no consigue mantenerse al nivel de sus primos lejanos Daxx e SP.
> Aunque en cualquier momento le enchufan una inyeccion de fundamentales de los que decia pollastre y peponazo..


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

Va coño, peponazo y si queréis nos podemos quitar los avatares!


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Cuando la vela semanal cierra en mínimos, la probabilidad de un giro en la semana siguiente está cerca del 100%. Una vez se hace nuevo mínimo, y se recupera el cierre, se debe cambiar el sentimiento (y si se quiere, la posición)..
> 
> El futuro del siguiente vto ha tocado niveles de rebote (7080).



le digo lo que es importante ahora mismo , el ibex es bajista a medio plazo todo rebote debe ser aprovechado para cargar cortos , ahora mismo tiene sobreventa brutal mejor mantenerse al margen porque lo mismo tiene un reboton bestial ienso: 

en el ibex tengo una estrategia muy clara , mantenerme al margen como ya dije y si siguen presionando hasta llevarlo a los 6700 sin tener un rebote en condiciones digamos de 500 puntos entonces largos con dos cojones .

si tenemos ese rebote que alivie la sobreventa ya se vera el nivel pero cortos con dos cojones pensando ya no en los 6700 sino en niveles mas bajos como el 5300 un saludo y invierta bajo su propio riesgo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va coño, peponazo y si queréis nos podemos quitar los avatares!



Si, por favor...lo de quitarse los avatares, me refiero.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si, por favor...lo de quitarse los avatares, me refiero.




Sólo pedimos UN cierre en verde del Ibex. No parece tan complicado... ¿o sí?


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si, por favor...lo de quitarse los avatares, me refiero.



Puesssss... a mí Pecata me parece más morbosa con su nuevo avatar, _truth to be told_ :o


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Va coño, peponazo y si queréis [B]nos podemos quitar los avatares![/B]



Eso eso, vuelvan a su ser :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Indra a perdido los 8 euros por primera vez desde hace no sé cunatos años. Aguantó mas o menos bien la primera parte de la crisis, pero ahora es un chicharrazo de cuidado. Y pensar que parecía golosa cuanda perdió los 12, y los 11..y 10.



Su valor contable es 6,46,no le queda mucho.


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sólo pedimos UN cierre en verde del Ibex. No parece tan complicado... ¿o sí?



¿Llevas todavía mcdonalds en cartera?


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Llevas todavía mcdonalds en cartera?




No, Sir. Un poco de BME y dos cucharadas de GAS. Además de unas TEF compradas el jueves (¿o viernes?) para ver si aprovecho el rebote.

Las KO, McD, Texaco, JNJ, Pfizer, Procter... pasaron a mejor vida. Un dulce recuerdo de cuando un humilde forero jugaba en primera división y acumulaba plusvalía tras plusvalía...


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

Buenos dias....a ver si esta semana salimos en verde....seguiremos por aqui...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad es que estoy encontrando la sesión de hoy bastante compleja de analizar. Quiero decir, de saber qué quieren hacer. Ese trend de 10:30 a 12:30... tan limpio... tan ordenado... tan _eficiente_.... con este amago de rotura que está peleándose justo ahora mismo.... me tiene tela de mosca.



me he abierto un graf. de 5 min del daxx. leoncios largos a principio de sesion, a partir de las 10:45 (+ o -) han vendido pero sin igualar volumen de inicio de sesion. ¿podria quedar subida? (el ultimo impulso donde compran todos los largos de las gacelas y luego..)

el hamijo felipelou decia en la otra red que cuidado hoy que puede ser dia trampa.. mejor lejos de los teclados..


----------



## Claca (16 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sir. Un poco de BME y dos cucharadas de GAS. Además de unas TEF compradas el jueves (¿o viernes?) para ver si aprovecho el rebote.
> 
> Las KO, McD, Texaco, JNJ, Pfizer, Procter... pasaron a mejor vida. Un dulce recuerdo de cuando un humilde forero jugaba en primera división y acumulaba plusvalía tras plusvalía...



Mejor, mejor, porque las hamburguesas tienen muy mal aspecto.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

En los alrededores de los 1375 está el calambre...

Me supongo que no serán tan bestias de petarlo a la primera (si lo petan)


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> Buenos dias....a ver si esta semana salimos en verde....seguiremos por aqui...




Eso es lo que yo llamo un avatar "a la desesperada"....


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV se mantiene al margen , el viernes hay vencimiento y los indicadores requetevendidos , mucho riesgo para humilde inversoh , pèro estare al acecho para practicar el tongue trading



Y renovacion de contratos de cortos.Lo logico seria que la renovacion se efectuase un poco mas arriba, cuanto mas abajo se habran los cortos mas riesgos asumen.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Lo que yo tengo por aquí es una acumulación bastante ordenada durante el trend 10:30 - 12:30 . Amago de ruptura y ahora mismo estabilizados en 6635-6640.

No obstante, el diablo está en los detalles. Parece que no pasa nada en una franja tan estrecha, pero sólo en 5 puntos de amplitud y durante la última media hora (tras la ruptura de la DA del trend) han metido -400 netos y el índice no se mueve ni un milímetro.

Esto nos deja de nuevo con divergencias en al menos tres módulos, y el InstaGrip(tm) agitando la bandera roja de "peligro, peligro, derrapando, peponazo inminente".

Yo sigo de momento con mi análisis de antes: de aquí nos vamos con petardo en el culo a un Peponian & Co. Demasiada acumulación, y una tecnología demasiado buena para ser gacelérrima. 

No, no me cuadra. Podré equivocarme, pero para mí ahora mismo esto es un Smithson, Peponian & Co. de leoncios medianos, con buena tecnología, y que nos va a meter un petardazo buscando la zona del 6K7.




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> me he abierto un graf. de 5 min del daxx. leoncios largos a principio de sesion, a partir de las 10:45 (+ o -) han vendido pero sin igualar volumen de inicio de sesion. ¿podria quedar subida? (el ultimo impulso donde compran todos los largos de las gacelas y luego..)
> 
> el hamijo felipelou decia en la otra red que cuidado hoy que puede ser dia trampa.. mejor lejos de los teclados..


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

Están preparando una golfada de clase 1: hispabonos, Doctora Nein atada y amordazada,...

Me lo estoy oliendo


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Ah, vaya... se me olvidaba ya: visitando la web de Cárpatos, veo que hay un par de fundamentales en forma de datos USA moderadamente importantes para las 14:30.

Tal vez ese pueda ser el catalizador que necesita esta acumulación para salir disparada.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

Nos vemos después de las 14:30, caballeros. Parece ser que aquí va a haber poco que hacer hasta entonces.

Y en todo caso, incluso aunque mi análisis estuviera en lo cierto, esta configuración requerirá a buen seguro un SL amplio, no menos de 20 pips (la razón es que si el trigger es un fundamental USA, la volatibilidad será muy alta con toda probabilidad).

Tal SL es "demasiê per le body" para mi operativa, lo cual me deja fuera de esta posición. Buscaré "greener pastures" con Uds. a partir de las 14:30 .


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Pues si suben lo haran sin mas, porque el trigger USA ha salido mas bien malo, ventas mejores pero el Empire State muchisimo peor.


----------



## R3v3nANT (16 Abr 2012)

Ahí va su pelotazo pronosticado Sr. P.

Buenas plusvalías.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Vah, USA parriba, no hay nada que hacer. Vuelve otra vez el dow a por lo 13k, al tiempo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

En USA Ventas suben 0,8% cuando se esperaba 0,3% ¿Es por esto?


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> En USA Ventas suben 0,8% cuando se esperaba 0,3% ¿Es por esto?



Es porque no quieren bajar. Yo no le doy mas vueltas, estan trampeando al personal. Cualquier excusa vale.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Es porque no quieren bajar. Yo no le doy mas vueltas, estan trampeando al personal. Cualquier excusa vale.



tranquilidad amigo inversor 

estan haciendo un techo , hemos aprovechado el miniguano y aprovecharemos el big guano una ves hayan hecho techo


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tranquilidad amigo inversor
> 
> estan haciendo un techo , hemos aprovechado el miniguano y aprovecharemos el big guano una ves hayan hecho techo



Mojese. ¿7800?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ah, vaya... se me olvidaba ya: visitando la web de Cárpatos, veo que hay un par de fundamentales en forma de datos USA moderadamente importantes para las 14:30.
> 
> Tal vez ese pueda ser el catalizador que necesita esta acumulación para salir disparada.



brujo que eres un brujo!

a las 13:45 han acumulado un poco mas hasta las 14:10 y a las 14:30 han desenfundado y estamos ya en maximos diarios.

el bund ha bajado como era de preveer.

(todo lo dicho es intra, lo que esten haciendo los leoncios a dias vista en el daxx ni idea.. )


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2012)

Pues yo no me pienso quitar el avatar hasta los 6,50 € del SAN.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Ha tenido que haber un trasiego de pasta bestial, el bono español baja del 6,12% de hace un par de horas al 6% ahora.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

Gracias al sr. pollastre por el aviso.


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo no me pienso quitar el avatar hasta los 6,50 € del SAN.



::no:´´no:

Pecata, sea usted razonable, que nuestra visión quedará muy perjudicada con tan largo plazo


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Las aventuras africanas del pocero


----------



## Ajetreo (16 Abr 2012)

Que tira y afloja se están marcando....ufff como se rompa la cuerda caemos al pozo


----------



## JoTaladro (16 Abr 2012)

¿Qué ha pasado a las 15:02? Joder, hay una pedazo vela verde de cuidado.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

el que tenga posiciones abiertas en ibex debe estar atacao :S


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Para todos los que sufrimos en el bus del botas. Para pecata y sus 6,5 en santander.Va por vosotros


----------



## sirpask (16 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el que tenga posiciones abiertas en ibex debe estar atacao :S



Y los que estamos con el botón de ratón ... rozando... diciendo... compro o me quedó a verlas venir... compró o me quedó q verlas venir... compró o me quedó a verlas venir...

No se ni donde ni cuando....


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Ahí va su pelotazo pronosticado Sr. P.
> 
> Buenas plusvalías.




Nada escapa al poder del anillo ! No, espera, así no es.

Esteeee... siyalodecíayo . No, tampoco es eso.

No me encuentro, no me encuentro :XX:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

Bueno. Pues ya está. El rebote...ha durado 40 minutos y hemos subido 140 puntos...y se acabó. Ya no hay más. Circulen. ¡Que poco dura la elegría en la casa del pobre!


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo no me pienso quitar el avatar hasta los 6,50 € del SAN.



Pues le va a coger el frío... mire que estos días está el tiempo muy revuelto...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Y los que estamos con el botón de ratón ... rozando... diciendo... compro o me quedó a verlas venir... compró o me quedó q verlas venir... compró o me quedó a verlas venir...
> 
> No se ni donde ni cuando....



como ya dije , es tiempo de mantenerse al margen , si siguen machacando sin rebotar el 6700 es el nivel donde se puede entrar sin casi riesgo


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

6654, está entrando neto negativo pero no cae. Si aguanta, hay scalp por 10-12 puntos en largo.









edit: typo: 6554 no, sino 6654


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Nada escapa al poder del anillo ! No, espera, así no es.
> 
> Esteeee... siyalodecíayo . No, tampoco es eso.
> 
> No me encuentro, no me encuentro :XX:



We're alive!!!!


----------



## Seren (16 Abr 2012)

¿que le ha pasado al Nasdaq? Esta arrastrando a todo para abajo.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> We're alive!!!!



and my heart starts beating
and my lungs start breathing

and the "plusvis" will come to us. Only is money.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> ¿que le ha pasado al Nasdaq? Esta arrastrando a todo para abajo.



Apple bajando el 3%. No pasa nada.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Pues le va a coger el frío... mire que estos días está el tiempo muy revuelto...



Pues tenga usted un detalle y regálele un abrigo con las plusvis esas del otro día, hombre, que es usted de Bilbao, coño, que se note.


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

Vaya rebote....como caiga con fuerza veréis los mínimos de hoy, van a ser graciosos....


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

Tiene usted razón... es que ya sabe que aquí no hace frío, hace fresco... y que los de Bilbao vamos en mangas de camisa incluso a esquiar... y recuerde que el mejor calor es el que viene del interior... del interior del estómago donde cocemos los txikitos...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

Me marcho a comer con casi 400 euros en plusvis y soñando con el very big rebound, y cuando vuelvo veo que me ha saltado el stop de cobertura con apenas 20 eurillos ganados.

Pero que mierda es esta!!!! :´(


----------



## Caronte el barquero (16 Abr 2012)

Vaya caida ahora, debéis tener fuerte el corazón.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Me marcho a comer con casi 400 euros en plusvis y soñando con el very big rebound, y cuando vuelvo veo que me ha saltado el stop de cobertura con apenas 20 eurillos ganados.
> 
> Pero que mierda es esta!!!! :´(



Las plusvis no son plusvis hasta que se cobran...


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Les veo muy tensos ::


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Vaya caida ahora, debéis tener fuerte el corazón.



Algunos tienen poderosas armaduras...:fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

...y ahora despues de haberse despiojado, subirá


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2012)

que meneo le han metido al bund.. en una horita casi 50 puntos y maximos. 
daxx y bund en positivo en la sesion de hoy. WTF? 
quien corregira si es que se corrige..?


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Les veo muy tensos ::


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

¿me equivoco mucho o el DAx se ha hecho en estas últimas cuatro velas de 5 min. un suelo que no se lo salta un gitano? o si se se lo salta es para palmar 60 p. corrijo: 60 no, 70.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (16 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> ¿me equivoco mucho o el DAx se ha hecho en estas últimas cuatro velas de 5 min. un suelo que no se lo salta un gitano? o si se se lo salta es para palmar 60 p. corrijo: 60 no, 70.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

la sesión de hoy, ¿terminará en una posible estrella doji o estrella matutina? ienso:.


----------



## tarrito (16 Abr 2012)

nadie lo comenta por Tésnico en el Ibex? :







:rolleye:


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2012)

Mulder ¿cómo va el volumen?


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


>



una barrida vamos de terminar así


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Ya lo estoy viendo ....vamos a tener estos avatares hasta el dia del juicio final mad max


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Primer nivel relevante del SP: 1380.

Nivel clave para girar al alza: 1392.

Hasta ese último nivel, *largos ni tocarlos*.

No se pongan cachondos antes de tiempo.


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo estoy viendo ....vamos a tener estos avatares hasta el dia del juicio final mad max



Sinceramente espero que no....a ver si se da una semanita buena, joder...


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya lo estoy viendo ....vamos a tener estos avatares hasta el dia del juicio final mad max



La verdad es que resulta ridículo lo difícil que es ver un cierre en verde del Ibex :vomito:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (16 Abr 2012)

La guerra hoy se ha perdido, asi sin mas. Nos creiamos vencedores, el retail sales era bueno, se sabia y nos han matado por la espalda.

Malditos. Un dia ganaremos.


----------



## FranR (16 Abr 2012)

Hoy están repartiendo cariño a los largos a los cortos y a los que miran....para terminar planitos esperando no se que...¿o si?.


----------



## faraico (16 Abr 2012)

Lo bueno.....que se ha bajado poco respecto a otros días.

Lo malo.......que está toda europa subiendo consistentemente....cuando ellos corrijan, nosotros qué?


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

Como parece que eso de los guerreros con diademas de Barbie Superstar funciona, yo me he puesto a Elrond de avatar, a ver si BME llega a 17,20, y luego ya, si eso, me pongo al agente Smith y la llevamos hasta los 22,00 and beyond.


----------



## gadafi (16 Abr 2012)

Mañana hay subasta de bonos Española, estarán en stand by hoy para ver lo que ocurre mañna?


----------



## tarrito (16 Abr 2012)

de momento esto es lo que hay ...

Argentina nacionaliza YPF alegando que los hidrocarburos son de interés nacional - elEconomista.es


----------



## FranR (16 Abr 2012)

Esos avatares me están empezando a gustar...creo que me decantaré por este algo más viril que los suyos.








P.D.: !Arnold! ¿seguro que ese es el ojo donde se pone la vaselina?


----------



## LCIRPM (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Apple bajando el 3%. No pasa nada.



Ya era hora de corregir algo ¿no?


----------



## tarrito (16 Abr 2012)

lo que le hace falta al hilo es un multinick "Pandoro" pero yaaaa 





FranR dijo:


> Esos avatares me están empezando a gustar...creo que me decantaré por este algo más viril que los suyos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

Jodo, la robasta.

Menuda ostia. :cook:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2012)

¿como estan ustedeeeees?

Acabo de llegar, resumen please 

Sr. FranR..... ¿se ha mojado ya usted con la evoulción del chuli este trimestre?


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2012)

FranR dijo:


> Hoy están repartiendo cariño a los largos a los cortos y a los que miran....para terminar planitos esperando no se que...¿o si?.



mola, a partir de ahoa la mofeta:XX:

que final lo tiramos más de 25 ptos en la robasta:fiufiu:

la verdad está ahí fuera ¿no Mulder?


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

Bueno, pues ya hemos puesto a los argentinos en su sitio: Kirchner acaba de anunciar la nacionalización de YPF.


----------



## FerOU (16 Abr 2012)

Mañana mas y mejor, por lo que se ve cerrando sesión.


----------



## pollastre (16 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Bueno, pues ya hemos puesto a los argentinos en su sitio: Kirchner acaba de anunciar la nacionalización de YPF.




Ahí, ahí. Que se enteren que con España no se juega. Y ojito con volver a nacionalizarnos algo, que a la próxima seremos más inflexibles y duros con ellos, eh, chicos.

Verdad que sí, chicos.

Chicos...

¿Chicos?

oh wait.


----------



## aitor33 (16 Abr 2012)

A ver que tal veis la entrada en bbv le metí 5000 a 5.16


----------



## SAMPLERKING (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí, ahí. Que se enteren que con España no se juega. Y ojito con volver a nacionalizarnos algo, que a la próxima seremos más inflexibles y duros con ellos, eh, chicos.
> 
> Verdad que sí, chicos.
> 
> ...



No hay nadie están todos corriendo hacía la gasolinera más cercana...


----------



## gamba (16 Abr 2012)

Gasolinera? Habrá quien esté desenterrando el oro y los latunes del jardín


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ya era hora de corregir algo ¿no?



Está un 10% por debajo de los máximos. Vamos a ver hasta donde lo llevan.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Está un 10% por debajo de los máximos. Vamos a ver hasta donde lo llevan.



De momento se esta petando minimos anteriores con mucha soltura


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí, ahí. Que se enteren que con España no se juega. Y ojito con volver a nacionalizarnos algo, que a la próxima seremos más inflexibles y duros con ellos, eh, chicos.
> 
> Verdad que sí, chicos.
> 
> ...



le hecho caso a su retrace de las 10:45h y he metido mis 2000€ en ETF del daxie TLVD le he sacado 25€ libres (ya cobrados) , le doy las gracias, a ver si le saco para regarle una botella de ginebra:


----------



## AssGaper (16 Abr 2012)

Felicidades a los que inviertieron a cortos en SACYR, mañana bajon brutal con la nacionalizacion de YPF-Repsol


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Este tío está largo hasta los dientes en la bolsa ejpañola. Necesita una intervenzió ....

Ray Dalio: "España está mucho peor que antes de que el BCE interviniera" - elEconomista.es


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Repsol en los 13-12 leuros puede ser una buena opción para el medio plazo, con mucho cuidado porque tiene leuros pero menos oro negro.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

Se va a convertir en un lío esa acción. Demasiados intereses y dispares de por medio->dinero volando de las gacelas.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Repsol en los 13-12 leuros puede ser una buena opción para el medio plazo, con mucho cuidado porque tiene leuros pero menos oro negro.



¿Cuanto petroleo queda hasta el peakoil?.Personalmente creo que o ya hemos llegado o queda muy poco para ese punto de no retorno.Al menos fijandome en los insiders.1) La guerra arabe es una realidad y antes del verano muy probablemente veamos su autentica cara.2)canada y eeuu intentan gastar petroleo extranjero por lo que previsiblemente saben que es un bien limitado.3)grandes exportadores como qatar estan diversificando su patrimonio (si tienes una empresa y es muy rentable inviertes en el negocio no fuera).4)Los pozos que ypf descubrio no son de facil acceso(ej vaca muerta) o que decir de las exploraciones que quiere realizar en el mar cerca de canarias (es carisimo hacer ese tipo de exploraciones).Empiezo a a pensar que los años dorados donde un granjero cogia un pico en texas y salia petroleo estan llegando a su fin.Con esto no quiero decir que se vaya acabar, simplemente que cada dia sera mas caro consumirlo y por tanto haremos un uso mas racional del mismo.


----------



## Azrael_II (16 Abr 2012)

Repsol::YPF


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Largo en SP, me sale que la probabilidad de subir 4 pipos más es demasiado elevada.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

Usanos al rescate


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

Bueno, de vuelta a casa: 
Abertis,





con un triple techo de carallo (que dirían en mi tierra), activado y con objetivo los 11,10 +-. Aún hay tiempo de sacarle unos eurillos en cortos.
Poco que contar, no hubo guano, previsible el comportamiento, pero parece que lo habrá antes del rebote pq no ha habido ninguna vela "bonita". Bankinter sigue aproximándose a la base del canal, mejor.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=YPF:US

Jodo un 11% que ha caido ypf.Esta en minimos.A este precio la rentabilidad via dividendos es del 18%.Supongo que pensaran pagar a repsol lo que cotice...Se lo van a expropiar a precios minimos.Han conseguido lo que querian...meter miedo durante 6 meses para hundir el valor y cuando ya esta por los suelos expropiarlo.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Cuando petroleo queda hasta el peakoil?.Personalmente creo que o ya hemos llegado o queda muy poco para ese punto de no retorno.Al menos fijandome en los insiders.1) La guerra arabe es una realidad y antes del verano muy probablemente veamos su autentica cara.2)canada y eeuu intentan gastar petroleo extranjero por lo que previsiblemente saben que es un bien limitado.3)grandes exportadores como qatar estan diversificando su patrimonio (si tienes una empresa y es muy rentable inviertes en el negocio no fuera).4)Los pozos que ypf descubrio no son de facil acceso(ej vaca muerta) o que decir de las exploraciones que quiere realizar en el mar cerca de canarias (es carisimo hacer ese tipo de exploraciones).Empiezo a a pensar que los años dorados donde un granjero cogia un pico en texas y salia petroleo estan llegando a su fin.Con esto no quiero decir que se vaya acabar, simplemente que cada dia sera mas caro consumirlo y por tanto haremos un uso mas racional del mismo.



Nadie sabe cuando se llegará al peak oil. Y es porque no se conocen las reservas reales que existen puesto que día sí y día no algo se encuentra por ahí. Que se lo pregunten a Brasil.

Lo que sí es evidente es que cada dia queda menos sobre la cifra global (lo conocido y lo no conocido).

El ser humano encontrará la forma de seguir subsistiendo. Es el instinto del ser humano. Ya sea en forma de arenas bituminosas, en forma de migración a otros mix de producción o directamente retrocediendo el progreso humano durante una temporada de años .... pero saldrá adelante.

Lo único que posiblemente no logre el ser humano será evitar cargarse el planeta tal y como lo conocemos hoy. Ya saben, los primeros pasajes en una nave espacial para habitar otro planeta .... estarán reservados para la Casta. Bueno ....... previamente mandarán a cobayas humanos por si ....


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

Una jugada para mañana sería a anunciar que no hay subasta mañana. Las subastas en lo que va de año han sido buenas, se ha recaudado más de lo previsto en el calendario. Así que dada la mala situación de los mercados... no hay subasta!


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

El eurodolar ha dado hoy un buen apretón a los que han querido anticiparse a la ruptura del HCH. Pero un buen apretón en el culete ....


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Largo en SP, me sale que la probabilidad de subir 4 pipos más es demasiado elevada.



Ajusto SL ::


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


>



Es lo que pasa cuando uno escribe a todo correr. Que acaba diciendo tonterías. Quise decir que aquellas cuatro velas para mí avisaban de movimiento claramente alcista. Yo metí un largo, triste y solitario y le quité 30 p.... Cuando soy alcista soy un rajao (cosa que extrañamente no me pasa cuando soy bajista) pero de no haberlo sido... podría haberle sacado sin problema 10 p. más...


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Nadie sabe cuando se llegará al peak oil. Y es porque no se conocen las reservas reales que existen puesto que día sí y día no algo se encuentra por ahí. Que se lo pregunten a Brasil.
> 
> Lo que sí es evidente es que cada dia queda menos sobre la cifra global (lo conocido y lo no conocido).
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo.Creo que el petroleo no se acabará simplemente que cada vez sera mas dificil y costoso extraerlo ya sea por conflictos militares o simplemente porque no este a mano.Al final por puro instinto llegaremos a un mix mas viable,ya paso con el carbon. Pero que roben a una petrolera,que existan conflictos armados en oriente medio,que analicen arenas o simplemente que hagan prospecciones marinas solo viene a confirmar que el chiringuito no da mas de si. Hace años ninguna petrolera se hubiese atrevido a sacar petroleo de canarias o hacer prospecciones horizontales.Sobre las arenas hay estudios de viabilidad economica que supongo que tb existiran en prospecciones maritimas de cierta dificultad (En el caso de las arenas no se si son 150$ -200$ barril).Mas o menos las grandes petroleras ya saben donde hay petroleo otra historia es a que precio interese extraerlo.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Ajusto SL ::



Fuera con -25USD. Paso de esperar más.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.Creo que el petroleo no se acabará simplemente que cada vez sera mas dificil y costoso extraerlo ya sea por conflictos militares o simplemente porque no este a mano. Que roben a una petrolera,que existan conflictos armados en oriente medio,que analicen arenas o simplemente que hagan prospecciones marinas solo viene a confirmar que el chiringuito no da mas de si. Hace años ninguna petrolera se hubiese atrevido a sacar petroleo de canarias o hacer prospecciones horizontales.Sobre las arenas hay estudios de viabilidad economica que supongo que tb existiran en prospecciones maritimas de cierta dificultad (En el caso de las arenas no se si son 150$ -200$ barril).Mas o menos las grandes petroleras ya saben donde hay petroleo otra historia es a que precio interese extraerlo.



El petróleo no acabará nunca porque a medida que se produzca escasez, el precio irá subiendo hasta que sea sustituido.
En esta vida, todo tiene un sentido económico y cuando el collar cueste más que el perro, irán con una cuerda en el cuello y punto.


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Fuera con -25USD. Paso de esperar más.



Yo acabo de meterle 5 minicortos.


----------



## Pepitoria (16 Abr 2012)

Summun Bombillo
*
IU ve una "vergüenza" que el Gobierno defienda a Repsol
*
Estos si es que si llegan alguna vez al poder, ya sabremos cuando salir corriendo...


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Yo acabo de meterle 5 minicortos.



Largos o cortos?


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El petróleo no acabará nunca porque a medida que se produzca escasez, el precio irá subiendo hasta que sea sustituido.
> En esta vida, todo tiene un sentido económico y cuando el collar cueste más que el perro, irán con una cuerda en el cuello y punto.



A estos precios no va haber petroleo para todo el mundo de aqui a 20 años, estoy convencido. Terminara valiendo el doble o triple y al final llegara un punto en que no sera rentable. Solo hay que ver el historico de precios del barril a largo plazo, al margen de las correcciones, cada max tarde o temprano termina superado.Aun me acuerdo hace 12 años que todo el mundo se asustaba con un barril a 50$.Hoy vale el doble (y en plena crisis europea).Esta todo estudiado, algun dia sin tardar mucho veremos sacar petroleo de las arenas.


----------



## atman (16 Abr 2012)

minis-cortos. no termina de romper por arriba, así que supongo que lo intentará por abajo.


----------



## Sleepwalk (16 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Summun Bombillo
> *
> IU ve una "vergüenza" que el Gobierno defienda a Repsol
> *
> Estos si es que si llegan alguna vez al poder, ya sabremos cuando salir corriendo...



La explicación completa es esta.
No todo es blanco o negro.
Existen grises.
Saludos.

IU ve una "vergüenza" que el Gobierno defienda a Repsol 

Izquierda Unida considera que la expropiación de YPF no es un "ataque a España" pues Repsol es una entidad privada "de distintas nacionalidades" y cree "una vergüenza" que el Gobierno español haya salido en defensa de la compañía petrolera. 

El portavoz económico de Izquierda Plural (IU-ICV-CHA) y diputado de IU por Málaga, Alberto Garzón, ha señalado que "Repsol no es técnicamente una empresa española", pues más del 50% de la multinacional es propiedad del capital extranjero, y además "proporciona beneficios a la economía española que podrían considerarse nimios", ya que en nuestro país declara el 25% de sus beneficios totales por todo el mundo. 

Por ello, sostiene que en este conflicto "no están enfrentados los intereses de dos naciones distintas, sino los intereses nacionales de Argentina y los intereses económicos de sujetos privados de distintas nacionalidades -y entre ellas, en menor grado, españoles-".

"El PSOE y Rubalcaba también se suman al neocolonialismo, en vez de defender a los trabajadores de todo el mundo", ha apuntado Garzón en su cuenta de Twitter.

En directo | Siga las reacciones a la expropiación de YPF por parte de Argentina - 12/04/12 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## wetpiñata (16 Abr 2012)

atman dijo:


> Una jugada para mañana sería a anunciar que no hay subasta mañana. Las subastas en lo que va de año han sido buenas, se ha recaudado más de lo previsto en el calendario. Así que dada la mala situación de los mercados... no hay subasta!


----------



## Cosme Oriol (16 Abr 2012)

El problema con el petroleo es que lejos de exportarse, se utilizara para autoabastecerse, llegara un momento en sea mas rentable esto, y ahi es cuando vendran los pitotes por parte de los de siempre.

La cosa de las reservas muy bien no debe andar, cuando en menos de una decada se ha intervenido en Irak, Libia, y se va a por Iran. La muestra mas evidente es lo de YPF


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Las Patriots se pueden poner alcistas en breve. De momento no hay que hacer nada más que seguirlas de cerca.


----------



## carvil (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.Creo que el petroleo no se acabará simplemente que cada vez sera mas dificil y costoso extraerlo ya sea por conflictos militares o simplemente porque no este a mano.Al final por puro instinto llegaremos a un mix mas viable,ya paso con el carbon. Pero que roben a una petrolera,que existan conflictos armados en oriente medio,que analicen arenas o simplemente que hagan prospecciones marinas solo viene a confirmar que el chiringuito no da mas de si. Hace años ninguna petrolera se hubiese atrevido a sacar petroleo de canarias o hacer prospecciones horizontales.Sobre las arenas hay estudios de viabilidad economica que supongo que tb existiran en prospecciones maritimas de cierta dificultad (En el caso de las arenas no se si son 150$ -200$ barril).Mas o menos las grandes petroleras ya saben donde hay petroleo otra historia es a que precio interese extraerlo.




La transición energética ya ha comenzado, es más, será el motor que impulse el crecimiento en la siguiente década.

La tecnología le lleva un tiempo asimilar las políticas de los bancos centrales.


Salu2


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Summun Bombillo
> *
> IU ve una "vergüenza" que el Gobierno defienda a Repsol
> *
> Estos si es que si llegan alguna vez al poder, ya sabremos cuando salir corriendo...











Sleepwalk dijo:


> La explicación completa es esta.
> No todo es blanco o negro.
> Existen grises.
> Saludos.
> ...



Lógico son comunistas (no hablo politicamenta ya que a mi me da igual el color de cada uno "son todos la misma porqueria" sino economicamente).Su ideario economico es expropiar a todas las empresas y particulares a favor del estado... lo llevan en los genes. Y ojo para mi es comunista economicamente hablando todo aquella persona o entidad que no respete la propiedad privada sea de izq o derechas (la iglesia,franco,fidel castro,hitler,kitcher,lenin,stalin,musolini, o incluso los politicos de hoy en dia que no muestran el mas minimo respeto por la propiedad privada solo hace falta ver como nos exprimen via impuestos)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2012)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> La explicación completa es esta.
> No todo es blanco o negro.
> Existen grises.
> Saludos.
> ...



Repsol paga algún que otro euro de impuestos en España (seguramente no todos los que debería, pero es harina de otro costal). Paga parte del cole, de la sanidad y tal. Roban a respsol y en cierta forma nos roban a todos. 
Seamos pragmáticos.

Joder....NEOCOLONIANISMO????

Este garzón esta fatarl.....


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

dekka dijo:


>





Vaya escandalo solo han expropiado la parte de Repsol.Vaya imagen de pais debemos estar dando fuera para que nos tomen por el pito del sereno.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> El eurodolar ha dado hoy un buen apretón a los que han querido anticiparse a la ruptura del HCH. Pero un buen apretón en el culete ....



si es que para invertir hay que saber , tal ves le atize en los 1,32 el eurodolar esta dando jugosos rendimientos


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Habeis visto la sesion del TASE de hoy??? para hacer intradiario eran necesarios crampones y piolet.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

www.eleconomista.mobi/economia/noti...ner-advierte-a-otras-empresas-argentinas.html

Esta va a por todas...Telefonica,gas natural,endesa,bbva,santander,ohl,mapfre,nh,sol media,acs e inditex (esta ultima no se que va a expropiar a no ser que se refiera a las tiendas?casi toda la ropa la importan de china)...Al final el mas listo el Galan que prefiere invertir en Brasil antes que en Argentina.


----------



## diosmercado (16 Abr 2012)

Bueno, paerece que viene el septimo de caballeria en usa. 

Tremendo lo de Argentina, a ver lo que consiguen atrapar.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya escandalo solo han expropiado la parte de Repsol.Vaya imagen de pais debemos estar dando fuera para que nos tomen por el pito del sereno.



Claro es que, como dice el tonto esférico de IU, hay que acabar con el neocolonialismo. 

Para lo cual, lo mejor es que 25% de YPF que la casta argentina le choró a Repsol se quede como está, que prácticamente la totalidad del 56% que le quedaba a Repsol se lo roben y que el free float de YPF, buena parte del cual estará en USA, se quede en USA. 

De esa manera los argentinos tendrán petróleo a chorros, gas shale por las orejas, tecnología para extraerlo, la que quieran, porque habrá cola para invertir allí las millonadas necesarias, y todo ello a mayor beneficio de los descamisados de Evita Peron (que hay que cagarse con el cuadrito de la Evita que tenía la bipolar al lado en el que no estaba la Trompa del Elefante, que debe ser un nuevo teorema como el de la telaraña.) 

Conclusión, se jode a una empresa cuyo centro de decisiones está en España, que paga impuestos en España y cuyo 49 por ciento de capital está en manos españolas, pero a IU de España le parece de puta madre porque los beneficiados son los parias de la tierra: los Askenazi, Kirchner, Cámporas y el resto de la famélica legión de todos conocida. Que ya no tendrán que ir descamisados, podrán comprar camisas de La Martina.


----------



## Azúcar_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya escandalo solo han expropiado la parte de Repsol.Vaya imagen de pais debemos estar dando fuera para que nos tomen por el pito del sereno.



No es nada personal ¿por qué iban a expropiar lo que no les interesa? El Estado Argentino controla el 51% del Capital ¿Necesita más? ¿Usted qué haría? ¿No le interesaría que el resto permanezca en las manos que está actualmente, con el beneficio que esto conlleva? Si Cristina tonta no es.

Una lástima que esta expropiación beneficie casi exclusivamente a la Oligarquía argentina, y no al pueblo (eso sí, todo esto adornado de un discurso populista y patriótico), del mismo modo que su privatización (a precio de ganga), benefició a los intereses de la Oligarquía Internacional con marca española.

Entre Oligarquías anda el juego, de esto va el Capitalismo.

Respecto a los impuestos que Repsol paga en España … sí, algo paga después de usar todos los medios _“legales” _para pagar lo menos posible, por supuesto bastante menos de los que debería, defendiendo sus intereses privados, no los de España. Lógico en una Compañía dónde la mayor parte de su Capital es extranjero.

Y aquí nos hallamos, defendiendo unos intereses que no son nacionales como si nos fuera la vida en ello.


Buenas tardes.

Edito, errata.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A estos precios no va haber petroleo para todo el mundo de aqui a 20 años, estoy convencido. Terminara valiendo el doble o triple y al final llegara un punto en que no sera rentable. Solo hay que ver el historico de precios del barril a largo plazo, al margen de las correcciones, cada max tarde o temprano termina superado.Aun me acuerdo hace 12 años que todo el mundo se asustaba con un barril a 50$.Hoy vale el doble (y en plena crisis europea).Esta todo estudiado, algun dia sin tardar mucho veremos sacar petroleo de las arenas.



O energías renovables o energía nuclear.

Llevo tiempo leyendo sobre el aprovechamiento energético. La esperanza está depositada en el grafeno (x3 el aprovechamiento energético respecto a las placas solares actuales)


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> O energías renovables o energía nuclear.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyendo sobre el aprovechamiento energético. La esperanza está depositada en el grafeno (x3 el aprovechamiento energético respecto a las placas solares actuales)



En que consiste el grafeno?


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> O energías renovables o energía nuclear.
> 
> Llevo tiempo leyendo sobre el aprovechamiento energético. La esperanza está depositada en el grafeno (x3 el aprovechamiento energético respecto a las placas solares actuales)



Se te olvidan los coches con tracción "a lo picapiedra".:8:

Con todos los HDLGP policotrópicos que tenemos en el Congreso y Senado .... combustible para quemar tenemos no?. Antes se acaba el petróleo que estos HDLGP.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vaya escandalo solo han expropiado la parte de Repsol.Vaya imagen de pais debemos estar dando fuera para que nos tomen por el pito del sereno.





¿Pero esto es así? Cuando me he ido a las 18h dejaban una parte a Repsol, quedándose con una parte de los inversores argentinos e internacionales.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En que consiste el grafeno?



Hay en mucha abundacia de dicho material. Ya se habla de realizar ascensores espaciales con nanotubos de carbono para subir a una estación espacial !!!!. Hay videos explicativos en Youtube.

Grafeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Paneles solares en base a grafeno | everde
Grafeno.com - El Material del Futuro 
Grafeno el material del futuro - YouTube
Grafeno, el material del futuro


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En que consiste el grafeno?



Interstitial - Noticia


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Azúcar dijo:


> No es nada personal ¿por qué iban a expropiar lo que no les interesa? El Estado Argentino controla el 51% del Capital ¿Necesita más? ¿Usted qué haría? ¿No le interesaría que el resto permanezca en las manos que está actualmente, con el beneficio que esto conlleva? Si Cristina tonta no es.
> 
> Una lástima que esta expropiación beneficie casi exclusivamente a la Oligarquía argentina, y no al pueblo (eso sí, todo esto adornado de un discurso populista y patriótico), del mismo modo que su privatización (a precio de ganga), benefició a los intereses de la Oligarquía Internacional con marca española.
> 
> ...



Lo que no dice iu ni mucha gente es que Repsol pago a Argentina por Ypf una millonada. Es probable que Repsol tenga unas minusvalias de 2000-3000 mill como le paguen las acciones al precio actual (y estoy tirando por lo bajo)...se han pasado por el forro la propiedad privada y la seguridad juridica, son los principios basicos para que una sociedad avance.Algun dia cuando reciba alguna cacerolada Kitchner se dara cuenta....pero que pueblo? en serio crees que una expropiacion puede beneficiar a algun ciudadano? Visita Rusia ya veras en la abundancia de riquezas que vive su querido pueblo....Risa me va a dar cuando kichner vea que el petroleo no sale solo si no se invierte y que la deuda de Ypf no se paga sola


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En que consiste el grafeno?



Una capa de átomos de carbono con un espesor de un átomo. Es super elástico (para pantallas OLED) e increíblemente resistente. Es la bomba porque además en muy pocos años se producirá a menor coste que el silicio (tiene propiedades conductoras mejores).

Otra aplicación en la que parece que va a arrasar es en la elaboración de baterías de almacenamiento energético. Hasta 10 veces más. Nokia tiene previsto que en un horizonte de 5-10 años podrán ser utilizables en los móviles.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Hay en mucha abundacia de dicho material. Ya se habla de realizar ascensores espaciales con nanotubos de carbono para subir a una estación espacial !!!!. Hay videos explicativos en Youtube.
> 
> Grafeno - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> Paneles solares en base a grafeno | everde
> ...



Todo lo que tenga que ver con este material va a ser un burbujón de la leche.

Sin duda es el material del futuro - presente y en todos los sectores productivos va a haber implicaciones. Se está metiendo muchísima pasta en este tema.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

Azúcar dijo:


> No es nada personal ¿por qué iban a expropiar lo que no les interesa? El Estado Argentino controla el 51% del Capital ¿Necesita más? ¿Usted qué haría? ¿No le interesaría que el resto permanezca en las manos que está actualmente, con el beneficio que esto conlleva? Si Cristina tonta no es.
> 
> Una lástima que esta expropiación beneficie casi exclusivamente a la Oligarquía argentina, y no al pueblo (eso sí, todo esto adornado de un discurso populista y patriótico), del mismo modo que su privatización (a precio de ganga), benefició a los intereses de la Oligarquía Internacional con marca española.
> 
> ...



A ver, que lo de las expropiaciones "to p'al pueblo" ya teníamos que saber los españoles cómo acaban. Y si no, que se lo pregunten a Guerra.

Y yo no veo a nadie defendiendo nada como si nos fuera la vida en ello. Veo gente que se queja y otros que en el fondo se alegran, y dicen insensateces. 

Porque después de la operación de hoy, no hay un solo argentino "del pueblo" que vaya a salir beneficiado; a medio plazo, o vuelven a desnacionalizar la empresa y la compra una extranjera, probablemente china, o del petróleo y el gas shale descubierto en la Patagonia los argentinos no verán un gramo. Si son ellos con su tecnología los que lo tienen que explotar, seguirá allí dentro de mil años. 

Lo que sí hay son muchos españoles "del pueblo" que sí van a salir perjudicados, porque les han robado la parte del patrimonio que tenían invertido en Repsol que correspondía a YPF. 

Pero eso a los de IU no les importa.


----------



## sirpask (16 Abr 2012)

Y España es una potencia en esta nueva materia prima, tenemos varias patentes cedidas


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> En que consiste el grafeno?



Mírate con calma los 2 primero capitulos de este dcoumental 

[YOUTUBE]xvhdi8IQ-hY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Pero esto es así? Cuando me he ido a las 18h dejaban una parte a Repsol, quedándose con una parte de los inversores argentinos e internacionales.



Totalmente veridico, creo que a repsol solo le queda un 5%, le han expropiado el 51%.Decidamente los españoles debemos de tener cara de idiotas...aunque viendo la imagen que dan y han dado nuestros politicos fuera es algo logico


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Una capa de átomos de carbono con un espesor de un átomo. Es super elástico (para pantallas OLED) e increíblemente resistente. Es la bomba porque además en muy pocos años se producirá a menor coste que el silicio (tiene propiedades conductoras mejores).
> 
> Otra aplicación en la que parece que va a arrasar es en la elaboración de baterías de almacenamiento energético. Hasta 10 veces más. Nokia tiene previsto que en un horizonte de 5-10 años podrán ser utilizables en los móviles.



Los 2 rusos (Universidad de Manchester) que mejor lo han tratado han recibido el Premio Nobel de Física en un tiempo record.

Poca gente duda que va a ser una revolución mayor que la que en su momento produjo el tratamiento del Silicio.

De momento están añadiendo estrucutras de grafeno sobre el silicio para aumentar la conductividad. El siguiente paso es trabajar sólo con grafeno (de hecho ya lo están haciendo).

Para invertir en este material hay pasta en abundancia ilimitada.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente veridico, creo que a repsol solo le queda un 5%, le han expropiado el 51%.Decidamente los españoles debemos de cara de idiotas




Es que esto ya es la leche... Ni siquiera un reparto equitativo de la expropiación, sino todo para Repsol. 

¿Creéis que mañana estará suspendida al principio de la sesión? Yo creo que la sangría no va a ser tanta como se cree: un 4.30% al final de la sesión es mi apuesta.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente veridico, creo que a repsol solo le queda un 5%, le han expropiado el 51%.Decidamente los españoles debemos de cara de idiotas



Le han dejado ese 6% porque luego se jugarán a los chinos quién tiene que asumir los gastos generales y de administración y la limpieza de las sedes. Y hay que joderse la suerte que tienen estos gashegos. Les toca siempre.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Totalmente veridico, creo que a repsol solo le queda un 5%, le han expropiado el 51%.Decidamente los españoles debemos de tener cara de idiotas...aunque viendo la imagen que dan y han dado nuestros politicos fuera es algo logico



Repsol en solitario no puede sobrevivir. Se la van a zampar en cuanto puedan.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Soria: "Es una nacionalización discriminatoria" - elEconomista.es


Con estos políticos no hay nada que hacer. Ahora parece que la queja es que es una nacionalización discriminatoria porque solo le afecta a Repsol. Que no señores!, que le problema es que esos pellejos no pueden quedarse con una empresa por la cara y fijando ellos el precio.

Es increíble la escasa competencia de estos tipos. Deben llevar toda la vida sin hacer nada útil porque solamente experimentar situaciones .... de por sí enriquece al ser humano y éste sabe cómo actuar.


----------



## sirpask (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Repsol en solitario no puede sobrevivir. Se la van a zampar en cuanto puedan.



¿será del gusto del tito Floren?.. es experto en pillar empresas trocearlas y venderlas.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

El ministro de exteriores español me parece tonto. Pero qué puede temer Argentina? joder, yo soy español, pero allí sacamos más de lo que nos sacan los argentinos aquí. Que no les vamos a dejar dinero? pero si estamos más secos que el Sahará. Yo creo que lo han hecho en el momento oportuno, y ya veréis los que les siguen..


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿será del gusto del tito Floren?.. es experto en pillar empresas trocearlas y venderlas.



Floren ya gastó sus balas.

Esto le queda muy lejos de su alcance, afortunadamente.


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Repsol en solitario no puede sobrevivir. Se la van a zampar en cuanto puedan.



Entonces vendrán los de IU a decir que es una vergüenza que se venda una empresa española. ::::


----------



## Azúcar_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo que no dice iu ni mucha gente es que Repsol pago a Argentina por Ypf una millonada. Es probable que Repsol tenga unas minusvalias de 2000-3000 mill como le paguen las acciones al precio actual (y estoy tirando por lo bajo)...se han pasado por el forro la propiedad privada y la seguridad juridica, son los principios basicos para que una sociedad avance.Algun dia cuando reciba alguna cacerolada Kitchner se dara cuenta....pero que pueblo? en serio crees que una expropiacion puede beneficiar a algun ciudadano? Visita Rusia ya veras en la abundancia de riquezas que vive su querido pueblo....Risa me va a dar cuando kichner vea que el petroleo no sale solo si no se invierte y que la deuda de Ypf no se paga sola



No he dicho que fuese un regalo, pero sí una ganga … ¿no lo cree usted?

No estoy exponiendo que no deba existir una compensación justa, en base a las inversiones reales de Repsol en esa Nación y todo lo que le quede pendiente de amortizar … y algún factor más … más allá de esto, no lo veo. 

El Gobierno argentino recupera una concesión sobre una explotación de sus recursos naturales situados en un territorio de una Nación Soberana … en teoría es éticamente lícito.

Nota, no tengo ninguna duda de que esto no beneficiará al pueblo argentino, estoy hablando del derecho de una Nación a esto, no de los intereses de su _“casta”_ en esta cuestión, que son los que son …. la _“casta política” _ es idéntica en todos lados, al servicio de sus intereses, no del pueblo (eso sí, algún _"caramelo" _recibirá para adornar este cuento de populismo).

Cambio de manos, así lo veo yo, si no al tiempo ...

Ahora sí, buenas noches.

Un saludo.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/snapshot/snapshot.asp?ticker=YPF:US
> 
> Jodo un 11% que ha caido ypf.Esta en minimos.A este precio la rentabilidad via dividendos es del 18%.Supongo que pensaran pagar a repsol lo que cotice...Se lo van a expropiar a precios minimos.Han conseguido lo que querian...meter miedo durante 6 meses para hundir el valor y cuando ya esta por los suelos expropiarlo.



Creo que no se ha dicho el precio que se va a dar. En las expropiaciones, cuando por ejemplo, te expropian una tierra porque por motivos de interés público van a hacer una carretera, no te la pagan a valor de mercado.Las expropiaciones se pagan a precio de derribo.

Me temo que no van a comprar a ese precio, aunque igual me equivoco.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Azúcar dijo:


> No he dicho que fuese un regalo, pero sí una ganga … ¿no lo cree usted?
> 
> No estoy exponiendo que no deba existir una compensación justa, en base a las inversiones reales de Repsol en esa Nación y todo lo que le quede pendiente de amortizar … y algún factor más … más allá de esto, no lo veo.
> 
> ...



Una ganga es hoy en dia y a estos precios no cuando repsol lo compro. Repsol pago entre 5000-8000 mill por el 56 % eso sin quitar los mill que ha invertido en tecnologia y por ende alli tb.Hoy en dia todo Ypf cotiza por menos de 10000 mill .Vamos el chollo va a ser para kirchner que terminara revendiendo esa participacion mas cara ya lo veras y sin tardar mucho.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

Por qué esta medida perjudica el pueblo argentino?? es que yo aquí me río aquí bastante. Es decir, los beneficios para allí, la recaudación para allí, mercados a donde exportar no les van a faltar. Y demos gracias por ahora..


----------



## The Hellion (16 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por qué esta medida perjudica el pueblo argentino?? es que yo aquí me río aquí bastante. Es decir, los beneficios para allí, la recaudación para allí, mercados a donde exportar no les van a faltar. Y demos gracias por ahora..



Pues porque el año pasado, sin ir más lejos, YPF no pudo repartir dividendo para que todo el beneficio se quedase en el país. 

Y los impuestos que vayan a beneficiar al pueblo argentino, una vez que la empresa esté en poder de la casta argentina, me imagino que los pueden esperar sentados. 

Además, se está siguiendo una política calcada a la que aplicó Franco en la crisis petrolífera de 1973: no subir los precios de los hidrocarburos, con lo que el problema se va enconando (que es en la fase en la que están) y a no mucho tardar explotará. 

Y una vez que hayan echado por tierra la seguridad jurídica, no habrá nadie dispuesto a invertir allí, con lo que se prolongará la paradoja de un país rico en recursos naturales, que tiene grandes franjas de población medio muerta de hambre. 

Yo no digo que Repsol lo hiciera bien, porque no lo sé. Lo que sí se es que el "Exprópiese" nunca ha redundado en beneficio de ninguna sociedad.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (16 Abr 2012)

Ahondando en lo que decía antes. Extraído de la noticia de elpais:



> El Tribunal de Tasaciones argentino decidirá en los próximos días el precio a pagar por acción, que según recuerdan los analistas *tiende a ser más bajo de su cotización actual*.



Pues eso.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Por qué esta medida perjudica el pueblo argentino?? es que yo aquí me río aquí bastante. Es decir, los beneficios para allí, la recaudación para allí, mercados a donde exportar no les van a faltar. Y demos gracias por ahora..




Aerolíneas 2.0... Ya verá el rédito que le sacan... 

Bueno a esperar a ver en cuánto lo tasan para ver si por mis acciones de Repsol me han estafado o directamente robado.


----------



## ghkghk (16 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Ahondando en lo que decía antes. Extraído de la noticia de elpais:
> 
> El Tribunal de Tasaciones argentino decidirá en los próximos días el precio a pagar por acción, que según recuerdan los analistas tiende a ser más bajo de su cotización actual.
> 
> ...




Sólo faltaba: que van a saber millones de inversores que analizan, compran y venden a diario, que no sepa el Tribunal de Putas ese...


----------



## J-Z (16 Abr 2012)

Y previamente han tirado la cotización con pohibiciones y amenazas de nacionalizarla que finalmente cumplieron, yo mandaba al rey a cazar por allí, que capitanee los portaaviones, fragatas y submarinos y los plantaba en lacoste argentina a ver que tal ::


----------



## carvil (16 Abr 2012)

Azúcar dijo:


> No he dicho que fuese un regalo, pero sí una ganga … ¿no lo cree usted?
> 
> No estoy exponiendo que no deba existir una compensación justa, en base a las inversiones reales de Repsol en esa Nación y todo lo que le quede pendiente de amortizar … y algún factor más … más allá de esto, no lo veo.
> 
> ...




Incorrrecto, hay unas leyes y unos tribunales, Argentina se retratará allí cómo lo viene haciendo últimamente y ya van por los 17K millones. 

Eso no lo pagará su gobierno lo pagarán los argentinos :cook:



Salu2


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues porque el año pasado, sin ir más lejos, YPF no pudo repartir dividendo para que todo el beneficio se quedase en el país.
> 
> Y los impuestos que vayan a beneficiar al pueblo argentino, una vez que la empresa esté en poder de la casta argentina, me imagino que los pueden esperar sentados.
> 
> ...



Primero, allí invertir todos los que vayan con dinero y sean fuertes (o es que crees que eso se lo hacen a los alemanes, rusos o chinos). El problema es como somos muy débiles (con un 25% de paro, debiendo hasta el aire, con una productividad por el suelo) y por eso lo hacen, suele ocurrir en muchas facetas en la vida.
España tiene muchos más intereses allí que ellos aquí, y le van a seguir muchos de esa zona. Es lo que hay.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> Y previamente han tirado la cotización con pohibiciones y amenazas de nacionalizarla que finalmente cumplieron, yo mandaba al rey a cazar por allí, que capitanee los portaaviones, fragatas y submarinos y los plantaba en lacoste argentina a ver que tal ::



Somos un país que nos comportamos como monos, nos tratamos como monos, solemos tratar al resto como monos y solemos tratar con monos. Por lo tanto, solemos indigestarnos de cacahuetes .... como los orangutanes. Así nos tratan.
Ahora es cuando el gobierno tiene que demostrar que España nos llena de orgullo, está en nuestro ADN y por este país nos desvivimos si hace falta (antiguamente estábamos guerreando año sí y año también). Y no tienen que hacerlo por Repsol (que al fin y al cabo tiene la propiedad en gran parte en el extranjero). LO TIENEN QUE HACER PORQUE EL NOMBRE ESPAÑA ESTÁ IMPLICADO.

Ya veremos sin margen de duda, si el resto de países no bananeros nos apoyan más allá de la dialéctica de rigor y educación. Me temo que no porque los solemos tratar como monos. Es la herencia en parte de ZijoPuta y sus alianza de las civilizaciones, maricones y vientos.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Primero, allí invertir todos los que vayan con dinero y sean fuertes (o es que crees que eso se lo hacen a los alemanes, rusos o chinos). El problema es como somos muy débiles (con un 25% de paro, debiendo hasta el aire, con una productividad por el suelo) y por eso lo hacen, suele ocurrir en muchas facetas en la vida.
> España tiene muchos más intereses allí que ellos aquí, y le van a seguir muchos de esa zona. Es lo que hay.



Sacar dinero, al menos no hace tanto --lo sé por un research que hicimos a una empresa siderúrgica-- cuesta dinero en retenciones y eso en el supuesto que te dejen hacerlo porque se pueden negar o poner mil pegas. De alguna forma, existe un corralito formal para las empresas multinacionales.

Salvo por algunas argentinas, Messi, la carne de vaca y soja así como por algunas personas de bien ..... el resto se lo podían meter por el culo. Ya saben el dicho de que el mejor negocio del mundo es comprar a un argentino por lo que vale y venderlo por lo que dice que vale.


VIVA ESPAÑA, COÑO!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Sacar dinero, al menos no hace tanto --lo sé por un research que hicimos a una empresa siderúrgica-- cuesta dinero en retenciones y eso en el supuesto que te dejen hacerlo porque se pueden negar o poner mil pegas. De alguna forma, existe un corralito formal para las empresas multinacionales.
> 
> Salvo por algunas argentinas, Messi, la carne de vaca y soja así como por algunas personas de bien ..... el resto se lo podían meter por el culo. Ya saben el dicho de que el mejor negocio del mundo es comprar a un argentino por lo que vale y venderlo por lo que dice que vale.



Mira Janus, a la política de alto nivel hay que llegar aprendido. Yo, si me siento jodido por algo que me han hecho mis mejores clientes, me jodo, simplemente, seré sibilino para clavarles en determinado momento por escasez de producto y tal, pero me jodo. Repito, Argentina, Brasil, Chile, Ecuador son para España (mejor dicho, para sus multinacionales) las minas del Rey Salomón. Hay que gestionar el cinismo, es básico en la vida, en las relaciones laborales, en tu comunidad de vecinos y hasta para follar. Lo del ministro de exteriores ha sido de chiste, le falto unicamente decir "os váis a cagar". Ya no me tiene pinta de muy allá, pero ha sido de chiste. Habría que haber tragado, prometido esto y aquello (lo que hacen los proveedores, jefes etc) y tal, comisionar, chantajear, etc. Eso funciona en todas partes, digan lo que digan (en China, en Arabia Saudí, en Afganistán y en Usa, de formas distintas, más elegantes, pero igual). 
Como decían en los Gremlins "aún no están preparados". Tengo más claro que nos meten un gobierno de intervención y gracias (porque el anterior fue nefasto, patético, pero estos de ahora les faltan muchas tablas) que el objetivo del triple techo que dejé antes de Abertis (y ese es sí o sí).


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

neurotransmisores.blogspot.com/2009/09/espana-condona-deudas.html?m=1

Alaaaaa somos los campeones....Vengaaaaa!!!!!En 2009 perdonando casi 4000 mill de euros de deuda a paises sudamericanos y ahora argentina nos da una patada en todos los cataplines...... Bienvenidos a la republica bananera española de la champion league de pepitos


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

Mañana en el culibex lo tenemos a huevo para marcarnos un gap de continuidad guanera.


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Somos un país que nos comportamos como monos, nos tratamos como monos, solemos tratar al resto como monos y solemos tratar con monos. Por lo tanto, solemos indigestarnos de cacahuetes .... como los orangutanes. Así nos tratan.
> Ahora es cuando el gobierno tiene que demostrar que España nos llena de orgullo, está en nuestro ADN y por este país nos desvivimos si hace falta (antiguamente estábamos guerreando año sí y año también). Y no tienen que hacerlo por Repsol (que al fin y al cabo tiene la propiedad en gran parte en el extranjero). LO TIENEN QUE HACER PORQUE EL NOMBRE ESPAÑA ESTÁ IMPLICADO.
> 
> Ya veremos sin margen de duda, si el resto de países no bananeros nos apoyan más allá de la dialéctica de rigor y educación. Me temo que no porque los solemos tratar como monos. Es la herencia en parte de ZijoPuta y sus alianza de las civilizaciones, maricones y vientos.



100% en lo cierto.Si nos comportamos como monos y tratamos con monos no podemos pretender que se nos trate en serio.Que pais mas grande joder....somos los que mas ayudas hemos dado,mas deuda hemos perdonado (en julio de 2009 zp con un 16% de paro perdono 4000 mill de euros de deuda),mas inmigrantes hemos recibimos dandoles asistencia sanitaria, educativa asi como ayudas sociales.....Mas de uno se asustaria si supiese la de inmigrantes que hay arreglando la no contributiva para irse a su pais (firman como que viven aqui y cada 6 meses vuelven a dar fe de vida) el per es un juego de niños en comparacion.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Mira Janus, a la política de alto nivel hay que llegar aprendido. Yo, si me siento jodido por algo que me han hecho mis mejores clientes, me jodo, simplemente, seré sibilino para clavarles en determinado momento por escasez de producto y tal, pero me jodo. Repito, Argentina, Brasil, Chile, Ecuador son para España (mejor dicho, para sus multinacionales) las minas del Rey Salomón. Hay que gestionar el cinismo, es básico en la vida, en las relaciones laborales, en tu comunidad de vecinos y hasta para follar. Lo del ministro de exteriores ha sido de chiste, le falto unicamente decir "os váis a cagar". Ya no me tiene pinta de muy allá, pero ha sido de chiste. Habría que haber tragado, prometido esto y aquello (lo que hacen los proveedores, jefes etc) y tal, comisionar, chantajear, etc. Eso funciona en todas partes, digan lo que digan (en China, en Arabia Saudí, en Afganistán y en Usa, de formas distintas, más elegantes, pero igual).
> Como decían en los Gremlins "aún no están preparados". Tengo más claro que nos meten un gobierno de intervención y gracias (porque el anterior fue nefasto, patético, pero estos de ahora les faltan muchas tablas) que el objetivo del triple techo que dejé antes de Abertis (y ese es sí o sí).



Este es el gobierno de "técnicos" que ofrecieron en la campaña electoral. Unos que lo jodieron y otros, como bien dices, que no saben arreglarlo sino más bien joderlo aún mas ......

Al final, tendrán que mandar al rey a follarse a un pato que debe ser de lo poco que sabe hacer. Total, como presidente del WWF tiene derecho de probar el primero. Y RameroJoy sigue escondido ....


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 100% en lo cierto.Si nos comportamos como monos y tratamos con monos no podemos pretender que se nos trate en serio.Que pais mas grande joder....somos los que mas ayudas hemos dado,mas deuda hemos perdonado (en julio de 2009 zp con un 16% de paro perdono 4000 mill de euros de deuda),mas inmigrantes hemos recibimos dandoles asistencia sanitaria, educativa asi como ayudas sociales.....Mas de uno se asustaria si supiese la de inmigrantes que hay arreglando la no contributiva para irse a su pais (firman como que viven aqui y cada 6 meses vuelven a dar fe de vida) el per es un juego de niños en comparacion.



!!!! semos guena gente !!!!

Con pólvora del rey tira hasta la puta madre de toda la casta.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 100% en lo cierto.Si nos comportamos como monos y tratamos con monos no podemos pretender que se nos trate en serio.Que pais mas grande joder....somos los que mas ayudas hemos dado,mas deuda hemos perdonado (en julio de 2009 zp con un 16% de paro perdono 4000 mill de euros de deuda),mas inmigrantes hemos recibimos dandoles asistencia sanitaria, educativa asi como ayudas sociales.....Mas de uno se asustaria si supiese la de inmigrantes que hay arreglando la no contributiva para irse a su pais (firman como que viven aqui y cada 6 meses vuelven a dar fe de vida) el per es un juego de niños en comparacion.



Déjalo que somos bobos gobernados por una pléyade de HDLGP. Y digo bobos por dejar que nos roben y votarlos.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> Creo que no se ha dicho el precio que se va a dar. En las expropiaciones, cuando por ejemplo, te expropian una tierra porque por motivos de interés público van a hacer una carretera, no te la pagan a valor de mercado.Las expropiaciones se pagan a precio de derribo.
> 
> Me temo que no van a comprar a ese precio, aunque igual me equivoco.



Eso lo tengo clarisimo.Les van a pagar a precio de risa.Hace tiempo avise que de los kichner no habia que fiarse, que la iban a liar. Que confianza puede dar la mujer de quien hizo un corralito? ( y no hace tanto tiempo)


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Déjalo que somos bobos gobernados por una pléyade de HDLGP. Y digo bobos por dejar que nos roben y votarlos.



El problema es que como no se de un golpe de efecto pronto desde europa (personalmente lo dudo y mas por españa---solo hace falta ver como nos tratan los ingleses y franceses), esta sera la primera de muchas expropiaciones y ya no hablo de argentina solo.....No nos olvidemos de nuestros compatriotas de la confederacion de civilizaciones (chavez,evo morales,correa y compañia...)


----------



## J-Z (17 Abr 2012)

La gestión de esta crisis desde luego es zapateresca, a ver que "medidas contundentes" toman.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Abr 2012)

Y habrá que esperar no vaya a ser que vayan después a por otra "joya de la corona". Si fuera Alierta empezaría a pensar eso de las barbas del vecino.


----------



## J-Z (17 Abr 2012)

No sólo Alierta debe estar alerta 

¿Amenaza velada a Telefónica? Kirchner advierte a otras empresas extranjeras - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

j-z dijo:


> La gestión de esta crisis desde luego es zapateresca, a ver que "medidas contundentes" toman.



Esto parece la divina comedia...Primero pasamos por el purgatorio ahora parece que nos dirigimos al infierno pero a diferencia de dante y su travesia con virgilio nosotros no veremos el paraiso...purgaremos en el infierno todos nuestros pecados... nuestros socios y compañeros nos daran la patada (europa y sudamerica) y ya no hablemos de eeuu.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso lo tengo clarisimo.Les van a pagar a precio de risa.Hace tiempo avise que de los kichner no habia que fiarse, que la iban a liar. Que confianza puede dar la mujer de quien hizo un corralito? ( y no hace tanto tiempo)



¿Tú te crees que te puede fiar de un tipo con este careto? 







Todo lo que venga detrás no puede ser bueno


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esto parece la divina comedia...Primero pasamos por el purgatorio ahora parece que nos dirigimos al infierno pero a diferencia de dante y su travesia con virgilio nosotros no veremos el paraiso...purgaremos en el infierno todos nuestros pecados... nuestros socios y compañeros nos daran la patada (europa y sudamerica) y ya no hablemos de eeuu.



Pudo haber sido peor: que hubiera ganado la Chacón las elecciones (pedo fuerte de anís con orujo)


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pudo haber sido peor: que hubiera ganado la Chacón las elecciones (pedo fuerte de anís con orujo)



Ya me hubiese imaginado a la gran capitana con su tropa de harpias diciendo por la tele "No os preocupeis que la tita Chacon os dara muchos mimitos como los que dí a Rubalcaba"


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Abr 2012)

Ya que estamos en un hilo (EL HILO) de bolsa... no sé si alguna vez hemos sido leones (en los últimos años quiero decir, no en la época imperial) pero me parece que a esta España nuestra le espera un final digno de un felino decrépito que no es capaz de defenderse de las hienas. No pongo imágenes pero apuesto a que google está lleno de ellas (y si no, seguro que las hemos visto en La2)

Se nos van a comer.

Y mientras nuestros "representantes" no pararán de _señalar_ que nos han agredido, de _hacer constar_ que no han respetado un pacto verbal, de _estudiar_ la idoneidad de adoptar la resolución de tomar las medidas necesarias para responder en consecuencia con la gravedad de la situación creada por esta expropiación discriminat... zzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzz

De verdad que estamos perdidos con esta castuza. :´( (Y me la sopla Repsol, pero es que va a ser todo así)


----------



## Desencantado (17 Abr 2012)

Entonces... mañana no amanecerá plano el Ibex? ::


----------



## hydra69 (17 Abr 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> Entonces... mañana no amanecerá plano el Ibex? ::



AL alza...vamos a romper todas las resistencias.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya que estamos en un hilo (EL HILO) de bolsa... no sé si alguna vez hemos sido leones (en los últimos años quiero decir, no en la época imperial) pero me parece que a esta España nuestra le espera un final digno de un felino decrépito que no es capaz de defenderse de las hienas. No pongo imágenes pero apuesto a que google está lleno de ellas (y si no, seguro que las hemos visto en La2)
> 
> Se nos van a comer.
> 
> ...



Parecemos un niño desprotegido corriendo en busca de la profe...."profe profe, pedrito me ha roto los cromos, me ha pegado y despues me ha insultado snif snif"  ....Porque estoy desde el movil que sino hubiese puesto alguna imagen en el post de dante y en este ultimo


----------



## Desencantado (17 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ya que estamos en un hilo (EL HILO) de bolsa... no sé si alguna vez hemos sido leones (en los últimos años quiero decir, no en la época imperial) pero me parece que a esta España nuestra le espera un final digno de un felino decrépito que no es capaz de defenderse de las hienas. No pongo imágenes pero apuesto a que google está lleno de ellas (y si no, seguro que las hemos visto en La2)
> 
> Se nos van a comer.



Un matiz. Creo que es el momento (ya lo he dicho en otro hilo) de que la Trotona haga la llamada que hay que hacer, que no es otra que decir: "Si no me apoyáis en esto, os voy a hacer un simpa qué váis a flipar!"

Cómo era eso del "Too big to fall"? Pues que se note. Si debes un millón al Banco (central europeo), tienes un problema. Pero si debes 45.000 millones... ay ay...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> Un matiz. Creo que es el momento (ya lo he dicho en otro hilo) de que la Trotona haga la llamada que hay que hacer, que no es otra que decir: "Si no me apoyáis en esto, os voy a hacer un simpa qué váis a flipar!"
> 
> Cómo era eso del "Too big to fall"? Pues eso.



Como nos enseñaron a muchos economistas...."frase celebre"....= "si debo 10000 al banco tengo un serio problema pero si le debo 1 billon el problema lo tiene el banquero"


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> Un matiz. Creo que es el momento (ya lo he dicho en otro hilo) de que la Trotona haga la llamada que hay que hacer, que no es otra que decir: "Si no me apoyáis en esto, os voy a hacer un simpa qué váis a flipar!"
> 
> Cómo era eso del "Too big to fall"? Pues que se note. Si debes un millón al Banco (central europeo), tienes un problema. Pero si debes 45.000 millones... ay ay...




Justo hoy comentaba eso con mis amigos: "¿Nos dejais hundirnos y no nos apoyais ante ataques externos? Pues nada, aquí tenéis vuestro simpa"... Pero faltan huevos, obviamente...


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

Desencantado dijo:


> Un matiz. Creo que es el momento (ya lo he dicho en otro hilo) de que la Trotona haga la llamada que hay que hacer, que no es otra que decir: "Si no me apoyáis en esto, os voy a hacer un simpa qué váis a flipar!"
> 
> Cómo era eso del "Too big to fall"? Pues que se note. Si debes un millón al Banco (central europeo), tienes un problema. Pero si debes 45.000 millones... ay ay...



Que aproveche también para pedir compras de deuda que eso nos va a venir mejor que el tema de Repsol ....


----------



## sirpask (17 Abr 2012)

Lo voy poniendo ya que cada vez que lo veo me saca una sonrisa y hoy no ha sido buen día... ya hemos cambiado de día.







sí amenazamos con no pagar ... ellos o nos invaden o nos convierten en Yugoslavia y veremos Catalanes y Vascos matando Españoles y viceversa.

Luego ellos entraran y nos convertirán en esclavos.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

Vamos a hablar un poco de bolsa.

Patriot Coal Corporation
Tengan un ojo ahí no vaya a ser que cambie a alcista. De momento no lo ha hecho pero está haciendo movimientos interesantes.

Netflix
Tengan mucho cuidado. Está en los 100 y ese es un nivel peligroso para perderlo. Está bastante débil en cuanto a que las subidas durante horas y después nuevamente lo tiran hacia abajo

Hercules Offshore
Es un magnífico corto pero tiene una variable jodido en su ecuación de rentabilidad. Es complicado poner el stop loss a estas alturas.

Coeur d'Alene
Está para comprar con stop ajustado si bajase un poquito más.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> Lo voy poniendo ya que cada vez que lo veo me saca una sonrisa y hoy no ha sido buen día... ya hemos cambiado de día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No seria la primera vez que echamos a patadas invasiones extranjeras.Falta poco para el 2 de mayo


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Vamos a hablar un poco de bolsa.
> 
> Patriot Coal Corporation
> Tengan un ojo ahí no vaya a ser que cambie a alcista. De momento no lo ha hecho pero está haciendo movimientos interesantes.
> ...



Me voy a plantear seriamente invertir al otro lado del charclvidate de carboneras y solares.Conoces alguna buena gasista americana?O empresas de armamento?Navieras usanas? Con la que se avecina por el golfo persico mas la que hay liada en europa pueden ser sectores estrategicos clave.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Me voy a plantear seriamente invertir al otro lado del charclvidate de carboneras y solares.Conoces alguna buena gasista americana?O empresas de armamento?Navieras usanas? Con la que se avecina por el golfo persico mas la que hay liada en europa pueden ser sectores estrategicos clave.



Yo es que me fijo en el chart y eso. La actividad me la pela. Me gustan las que van por ciclos ya que no engañan, o suben mucho o bajan mucho. Carboneras y solares están dando mucho dinero en cortos.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Yo es que me fijo en el chart y eso. La actividad me la pela. Me gustan las que van por ciclos ya que no engañan, o suben mucho o bajan mucho. Carboneras y solares están dando mucho dinero en cortos.



No habia pensado en los cortos. Estoy tan obsesionado con el verde que a veces me olvido que tambien existe el lado oscuro. Me pasa lo contrario que a otro forero..."Cuando abro un largo, una sensacion extraña me recorre el cuerpo, es como si no fuese yo".A traves de que broker compras cortos usanos? Mira empresas de gas y armas usanas seguro que algunas hace tiempo que estan alcistas.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No habia pensado en los cortos. Estoy demasiado obsesionado como el lado largo de la vida.Me pasa lo contrario que contaba otro forero..."Cuando abro un largo, una sensacion extraña me recorre el cuerpo, es como si no fuese yo".A traves de que broker compras cortos usanos? Mira empresas de gas y armas usanas seguro que algunas hace tiempo que estan alcistas.



En USA están muchísimas alcistas y ahora corrigiendo algo. También hay sectores completos en modo bajista como las carboneras y las solares. Miro y digo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En USA están muchísimas alcistas y ahora corrigiendo algo. También hay sectores completos en modo bajista como las carboneras y las solares. Miro y digo.



Conoces algun broker que permita derivados en usa?renta 4?


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Conoces algun broker que permita derivados en usa?renta 4?




En IGMarkets puedes ponerte corto en todo lo que tenga que ver con USA. Hasta que te aburras en cuanto a valores excepto los que acaban de salir al mercado porque aún no tienen track suficiente para determinar el importe de la garantía.

Otro buen broker, quizá el mejor es Interactive Brokers. Ahí puedes ponerte corto en cualquier comercializado.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Con todo lo que esta pasando.La verdad es una pena haber perdido una gran pluma como la de Mingote...Ya me habria imaginado la viñeta de mañana...Un barco con bandera española asaltado por piratas argentinos,alemanes y franceses,el comandate rajoy a traves de su intermediario Soria decide a los prineros entregarles todo lo que pidan.Mientras los tripulantes de tan extraño navio medio hundido ante tan generosa ofrenda no paran de aplaudir.En una esquina de la viñeta vemos una pequeña isla donde se distingue a un zp sentado recibiendo billetes que la brisa marina acerca generosamente del mismo barco que se esta hundiendo.A la diestra de zp vemos a todos sus exministros aplaudiendo por ver como el buque se hunde ya que saben que si los otros van mal tarde o temprano volveran al poder.A la izquierda se ve al rey levantando las muletas celebrando el elefanto que cazo, a su lado urdangarin que no sabe en que cofre meter su tesoro junto a froilan escayolado y con una escopeta en la mano diciendo...solo estaba jugando.....Que pena que una viñeta asi solo pueda existir en mi imaginacion...Mingote habria hecho maravillas con tanto escandalo


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En IGMarkets puedes ponerte corto en todo lo que tenga que ver con USA. Hasta que te aburras en cuanto a valores excepto los que acaban de salir al mercado porque aún no tienen track suficiente para determinar el importe de la garantía.
> 
> Otro buen broker, quizá el mejor es Interactive Brokers. Ahí puedes ponerte corto en cualquier comercializado.



De todos estos chiringuitos de cual te fias mas?que usas cfds?


----------



## MateAmargo (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No habia pensado en los cortos. Estoy tan obsesionado con el verde que a veces me olvido que tambien existe el lado oscuro. Me pasa lo contrario que a otro forero...*"Cuando abro un largo, una sensacion extraña me recorre el cuerpo, es como si no fuese yo"*.A traves de que broker compras cortos usanos? Mira empresas de gas y armas usanas seguro que algunas hace tiempo que estan alcistas.



¿De quien es?


----------



## atman (17 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> El ministro de exteriores español me parece tonto. Pero qué puede temer Argentina? joder, yo soy español, pero allí sacamos más de lo que nos sacan los argentinos aquí. Que no les vamos a dejar dinero? pero si estamos más secos que el Sahará. Yo creo que lo han hecho en el momento oportuno, y ya veréis los que les siguen..



españa vehicula 6.000 millones de dolares de inversión no-española hacia argentina a atraves de las ETVEs. Basta que españa elimine las ventajas fiscales de estas empresas para invertir en argentina... el pib de argentina no llega a 0,5 billones.

A ver aquí el problema es al final del todo... argentina hará lo que le dé la gana y nadie puede hacer nada... argentina ya a perdido un montón pleitos... y no ha cumplido ni una sola de las condenas.

La única respuesta lógica es el boicot. El problema es que españa tiene mucho más que perder... de momento.


----------



## atman (17 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Primero, allí invertir todos los que vayan con dinero y sean fuertes (o es que crees que eso se lo hacen a los alemanes, rusos o chinos). El problema es como somos muy débiles (con un 25% de paro, debiendo hasta el aire, con una productividad por el suelo) y por eso lo hacen, suele ocurrir en muchas facetas en la vida.
> España tiene muchos más intereses allí que ellos aquí, y le van a seguir muchos de esa zona. Es lo que hay.



si mal no recuerdo, cosas parecidas pero de menor calibre se las han hecho a francia y a mexico...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De todos estos chiringuitos de cual te fias mas?que usas cfds?



Juraría que él utiliza IGmarkets. Mulder interdin creo. Y un par más de foreros Clicktrade (Optimista, me parece).


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> ¿De quien es?



No se si fue chinito,zuloman,bertok u otro forero.La frase no es textual pero mas o menos fue lo que dijo a grandes rasgos (el post es de este mismo mes)


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

Si alguien cree que la UE se va a mojar por nosotros, un dato: he entrado en Die Welt y el FAZ alemanes online, y no hablan del tema Repsol. En la web de los diarios la noticia no aparece. Ni grande ni pequeña. Nada.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> En IGMarkets puedes ponerte corto en todo lo que tenga que ver con USA. Hasta que te aburras en cuanto a valores excepto los que acaban de salir al mercado porque aún no tienen track suficiente para determinar el importe de la garantía.
> 
> Otro buen broker, quizá el mejor es Interactive Brokers. Ahí puedes ponerte corto en cualquier comercializado.











ghkghk dijo:


> Juraría que él utiliza IGmarkets. Mulder interdin creo. Y un par más de foreros Clicktrade (Optimista, me parece).



Tengo bastante respeto a estos chiringuitos financieros. Nunca olvidare el caso gescartera. Si Janus usa igmarkets debe ser un buen intermediario, voy a informarme de que productos tienen. Como esperemos a un cierre verde en el ibex para cambiar de avatar, vamos a tener actionmans ochenteros de por vida como avatares. El ibex da pena, haber si veo algo interesante en usa.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> ¿De quien es?



oye *Mateamargo* me permites una pregunta

¿a como estan los tipos de interes e inflación en Argentina? 
gracias


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Tengo bastante respeto a estos chiringuitos financieros. Nunca olvidare el caso gescartera. Si Janus usa igmarkets debe ser un buen intermediario, voy a informarme de que productos tienen. Como esperemos a un cierre verde en el ibex para cambiar de avatar, vamos a tener actionmans ochenteros de por vida como avatares. El ibex da pena, haber si veo algo interesante en usa.




Espérate a ver qué comenta él, porque hablo de memoria. Aunque creo que ya se habló de que hay una especie de fondo de garantía para estas entidades ¿no?. 

Pero sí, está España como para huir de todo lo que huela a ella...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si alguien cree que la UE se va a mojar por nosotros, un dato: he entrado en Die Welt y el FAZ alemanes online, y no hablan del tema Repsol. En la web de los diarios la noticia no aparece. Ni grande ni pequeña. Nada.



Somos la escoria de europa. Cuando nos pusieron de mote piigs debimos sospechar que seguramente no era en tono jocoso ni afectuoso. Para ellos somos los cerdos de europa,los gorrinos a los cuales cebaron (a traves del bce con creditos negativos) y una vez bien gorditos nos preparan para el matadero (donde nos exprimiran toda la calderilla de nuestra deuda), somos los joselitos de europa  (Dudo que merkel,sarkozy,lagarde,monty nos echen un capote con repsol) (Lo mas triste no es que nuestros politicos no tengan aliados es que se creen que si los tienen cuando la verdad es que no.importamis a nadie) "No es mas triste el que no ve sino el que no quiere ver"


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

www.elconfidencial.com/economia/201...deuda-de-1542-millones-de-los-eskenazi-96128/

Repsol va a recibir por todos lados. No solo compraron un 57% sino que prestaron dinero a su.socio la familia eskenazi para que comprase accs.Vaya espectaculo que van a ser las cuentas anuales...perdida de ypf,provisiones,credito a eskenazi,recompra de acciones de repsol a 21 a sacyr.Ypf capitaliza por 7000 mill dolares y cada año gana 5000 mill.A estos precios solo con lo que gane ypf en un año pagan de sobra la expropiacion....eso si no vuelven a hundir en la mas absoluta miseria a la empresa a traves de la corrupcion.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Juraría que él utiliza IGmarkets. Mulder interdin creo. Y un par más de foreros Clicktrade (Optimista, me parece).



Sí, uso clicktrade 


ponzi dijo:


> Tengo bastante respeto a estos chiringuitos financieros. Nunca olvidare el caso gescartera. Si Janus usa igmarkets debe ser un buen intermediario, voy a informarme de que productos tienen. Como esperemos a un cierre verde en el ibex para cambiar de avatar, vamos a tener actionmans ochenteros de por vida como avatares. El ibex da pena, haber si veo algo interesante en usa.





ghkghk dijo:


> Espérate a ver qué comenta él, porque hablo de memoria. Aunque creo que ya se habló de que hay una especie de fondo de garantía para estas entidades ¿no?.
> 
> Pero sí, está España como para huir de todo lo que huela a ella...



Sí que se comentó no hace mucho, creo que incluso ponzi participó, el caso es que, otro dato que no está de más conocer es que el saldo efectivo con clicktrade se deposita en Bankia... Así que al final sí que va a ser un chiringuito financiero pero por el lado menos esperado.

Pd: disculpen si hay errores pero estoy en el móvil y el corrector hace lo que quiere.


----------



## pyn (17 Abr 2012)

Buenos días, ayer YPF bajaba casi un 18% no? me ha dado por mirar en interdin y los cfd's marcaban 14.87 la virgen santa...pobres planes
de pensiones.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,

15,25 ahora mismo Repsol...... Cómo se nos escapan estas cosas!!! :ouch:


----------



## cit (17 Abr 2012)

Buenos días a todos... Este hilo promete ser hoy interesante y movidito


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Bertok, lo previsto ayer, gap bajista de 100 ptos. Todo sigue su cauce..


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2012)

Sacyr


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Los 15,3 de objetivo de Repsol por segunda estructura acelerada más cerca.


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Abr 2012)

Para el ibex algún objetivo por abajo?

Sr.Fran ya han pasado muchas sesiones...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> 15,25 ahora mismo Repsol...... Cómo se nos escapan estas cosas!!! :ouch:



16,09€... quita lo del 15, que alguien se lo ha hecho encima... :ouch:

Buenos días... o

Edito: 15,93€... glups


----------



## LOLO08 (17 Abr 2012)

Guanos dias!!!

Uf!! menos mal que me salí de repsol a tiempo.. Si ahora me dá penita y todo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

Sacyr: 1,8010 Var:-10,44%

Enhorabuena a los premiados....:S

Guanos dias.


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2012)

Mucho movimiento y volatilidad, tiene el mismo volumen que SAN.


----------



## dekka (17 Abr 2012)

rep cae un 9%


----------



## atman (17 Abr 2012)

Noticia de última hora: PA (Pollerías de Almendralejo) lanza una OPA sobre Repsol a 2€ la acción. Cada accionista recibirá además dos huevos duros.
Me da cosa preguntar: ¿había alguien en Sacyr?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

A todo esto...Repsoles aparte, estamos peponando.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mucho movimiento y volatilidad, tiene el mismo volumen que SAN.



.
YA se ha negociado hoy, de largo, más volumen que ayer en todo el día.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Hoy martillo invertido de campeonato tras gap bajista, muy típico también.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Abr 2012)

Voy a comprar unas repsoles que estan baratas


----------



## Adriangtir (17 Abr 2012)

Madre mía Pepon me esta dejando KO


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Madre mía Pepon me esta dejando KO



No sera por que no le dije hace muchos dias que el ibex se iba directo a los 7200 y rebote de 1000 pipos ::

es lo que tiene atreverse a llevarle la contraria al TT y al capitan Zuloman 

sin acritud eh 

En breve se cumplira la segunda prediccion del TT y el capitan Zuloman...

!!! tachaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!! aparecera Fran


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

Sé que esto no lo va a poder responder nadie, pero si tuviérais 5.000 eurillos en Repsol que no os hacen falta para otra cosa... ¿qué haríais si por lo visto vuestra apuesta de "no tendrá ovarios" ha fallado? Me da que la perspectiva no es demasiado buena para el medio plazo tampoco, aunque obviamente el castañazo grande ya se lo ha pegado...


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

Y de paso, para unas risas, las recomendaciones sobre Repsol:

Repsol: Jefferies rebaja su consejo a MANTENER desde comprar y recorta su precio objetivo a 22 desde 27 euros. Los analistas de Inversis mantienen su recomendación de COMPRAR a largo plazo. Citigroup reitera COMPRAR y rebaja su precio objetivo a 20,5 desde 25,5 euros.


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sé que esto no lo va a poder responder nadie, pero si tuviérais 5.000 eurillos en Repsol que no os hacen falta para otra cosa... ¿qué haríais si por lo visto vuestra apuesta de "no tendrá ovarios" ha fallado? Me da que la perspectiva no es demasiado buena para el medio plazo tampoco, aunque obviamente el castañazo grande ya se lo ha pegado...



yo esperaria, el hostion grande parece q ya esta dado y si estamos a las puertas de un reboton............ teoricamente deberia subir algo los proximos dias

entonces es cuando deberias replantear si te quedas en ese valle de lagrimas o te vas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Abr 2012)

O lo pongo ahora o no podré nunca... (dedicado a los caballeros del zodiaco  )

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LanoyE0stn8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LanoyE0stn8?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES&amp;rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)




----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!



ghkghk dijo:


> Y de paso, para unas risas, las recomendaciones sobre Repsol:
> 
> Repsol: Jefferies rebaja su consejo a MANTENER desde comprar y recorta su precio objetivo a 22 desde 27 euros. *Los analistas de Inversis mantienen su recomendación de COMPRAR a largo plazo*. Citigroup reitera COMPRAR y rebaja su precio objetivo a 20,5 desde 25,5 euros.



Si está claro, lo dice Juanluí!







:: :: ::


----------



## VOTIN (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y de paso, para unas risas, las recomendaciones sobre Repsol:
> 
> Repsol: Jefferies rebaja su consejo a MANTENER desde comprar y recorta su precio objetivo a 22 desde 27 euros. Los analistas de Inversis mantienen su recomendación de COMPRAR a largo plazo. Citigroup reitera COMPRAR y rebaja su precio objetivo a 20,5 desde 25,5 euros.



Si todos los analistas recomiendan comprar es evidente que hay que esperar y
que aun le queda otra bajada gorda hasta los 15,5 o 15 euros
Pensaba comprar pero al ver la recomendacion de compra de los analistas me he parado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Abr 2012)

Mulder puedes confirmar si han sido leones lo del rebotón... ?

Brufau en directo....

Saludos...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

Juanluuu, Juanluu, Juanluu

Todos juntos. Juanluuu. Por el poder de Juanlu. Que es el padre de pepon.


----------



## cit (17 Abr 2012)

La prima de riesgo por las nubes... El rey matando elefantes... La monarquía metida en chanchullos fraudulentos... El paro por las nubes... El 50% de los jóvenes que ni se sabe cuando van a poder trabajar... Los de fuera pidiendo más y más recortes... Argentina que enseña al mundo que España no cuenta para nadie (nadie ha salido en nuestra defensa)...
...
Y el IBEX subiendo y casi todo en verde (menos los hostiazos de los dos afectados directamente)... Realmente NO ENTIENDO nada de nada de la Bolsa...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 Abr 2012)

cit dijo:


> La prima de riesgo por las nubes... El rey matando elefantes... La monarquía metida en chanchullos fraudulentos... El paro por las nubes... El 50% de los jóvenes que ni se sabe cuando van a poder trabajar... Los de fuera pidiendo más y más recortes... Argentina que enseña al mundo que España no cuenta para nadie (nadie ha salido en nuestra defensa)...
> ...
> Y el IBEX subiendo y casi todo en verde (menos los hostiazos de los dos afectados directamente)... Realmente NO ENTIENDO nada de nada de la Bolsa...



Está todo descontado, hombre... :ouch:

Edito: Chinito, primera directriz bajista 728x...


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Como se parece esta sesion a la de ayer, comienzo rojizo y luego pepinazo al alza. Que bonito es todo diohh. Tremenda basura de indice el ibex.

Como estan bajando descaradamente el bono español de cara a la subasta, cada dia queda mas claro que esta todo manipulado a antojo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si todos los analistas recomiendan comprar es evidente que hay que esperar y
> que aun le queda otra bajada gorda hasta los 15,5 o 15 euros
> Pensaba comprar pero al ver la recomendacion de compra de los analistas me he parado



Vendiste repsol?


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mulder puedes confirmar si han sido leones lo del rebotón... ?
> 
> Brufau en directo....
> 
> Saludos...



Si, pero estamos en semana de vencimiento, aunque todas las operaciones grandes y a la vista han sido al alza.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vendiste repsol?



Tengo 1000 a 19,33 ::
Esperare a 15,5 o 15 para piramidar:: 
y sacar media mas baja ::


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tengo 1000 a 19,33 ::



Lo siento. Ypf aportaba mucho.es probable que un 30% de la facturacion con vistas a que fuese el 50%. En algun momento rebotará yo si la tuviese en cartera intentaria optimizar la salida (sobre 18) sin comprar ninguna accion mas, al margen de que sea una buena empresa no sabria cifrar el impacto en sus cuentas para el año que viene ( va a tener que declarar minusvalias entre 1500-8000 mill en funcion de a cuanto se valore la expropiacion y que suceda con el prestamo a eskenazi).Mucha suerte


----------



## VOTIN (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Lo siento. Ypf aportaba mucho.es probable que un 30% de la facturacion con vistas a que fuese el 50%. En algun momento rebotará yo si la tuviese en cartera intentaria optimizar la salida, sin comprar ninguna accion mas, al margen de que sea una buena empresa no sabria cifrar el impacto en sus cuentas para el año que viene ( va a tener que declarar minusvalias entre 1500-8000 mill en funcion de a cuanto se valore la expropiacion y que suceda con el prestamo a eskenazi).Mucha suerte



La ultima palabra se dira en julio,con el comienzo del invierno argentino
Esta gente ,los argentinos,son un pais corructo y no esta preparado para nada
entraran en una crisis muy gorda y no podran acudir a nadie,lo que les espera
es hambre
Es lo que tiene el populismo


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias 

el tema repsol ypf casi seguro traera la quiebra de sacyr 8:


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La ultima palabra se dira en julio,con el comienzo del invierno argentino
> Esta gente ,los argentinos,son un pais corructo y no esta preparado para nada
> entraran en una crisis muy gorda y no podran acudir a nadie,lo que les espera
> es hambre
> Es lo que tiene el populismo



Venezuela lleva así más de 10 años y sin cambios a la vista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Buen momento para meter cortos en Abertis buscando los 11,10 de objetivo de triple techo.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La ultima palabra se dira en julio,con el comienzo del invierno argentino
> Esta gente ,los argentinos,son un pais corructo y no esta preparado para nada
> entraran en una crisis muy gorda y no podran acudir a nadie,lo que les espera
> es hambre
> Es lo que tiene el populismo



Nadie alli esta preparado para controlar ypf (Hasta que la compro repsol era un barco a la deriva con perdidas).Me huelo que detras del populismo kichtneriano deben existir tratos ocultos con chinos ,rusos o indios para que exploten la zona a cambio de suculentas primas. Si no es asi no tardaran en encontrar otro socio, ypf es incapaz de seguir sola y no falta mucho para el invierno.


----------



## HemilianoVotines (17 Abr 2012)

Que, como va todo?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

repsol ypf sera la tumba de sacyr :fiufiu:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias
> 
> el tema repsol ypf casi seguro traera la quiebra de sacyr 8:



Si fuese así, me pido cerrar este hilo mítico.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/72030-aguantara-sacyr.html


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Ala ya han metido el turbo. Al tanto si no sube mas que ayer europa.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Venezuela lleva así más de 10 años y sin cambios a la vista.



Venezuela está hecha una escombrera por dentro. Mucha gente se está pirando de allí.

Enjoy comunismo/populismo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Está empezando a repartir...

Brufau acusa a Argentina de hundir el precio de YPF para expropiarlo a precio de saldo - elEconomista.es

Brufau: Ayer YPF se llenó de gente que quería ser ejecutiva

Brufau: somos una compañía española y quizás hay ganas de bronca

Brufau: hemos solicitado hablar con la presidenta pero no ha sido posible, está muy ocupada

....

Brufau: La muerte de Chanquete está descontada en el valor....


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La ultima palabra se dira en julio,con el comienzo del invierno argentino
> Esta gente ,los argentinos,son un pais corructo y no esta preparado para nada
> entraran en una crisis muy gorda y no podran acudir a nadie,lo que les espera
> es hambre
> Es lo que tiene el populismo



www.cincodias.com/articulo/mercados/repsol-anuncia-mantiene-dividendo/20120417cdscdsmer_8/


Se apunta a la moda. Va a repartir el dividendo en papelitos


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Si fuese así, me pido cerrar este hilo mítico.
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/72030-aguantara-sacyr.html



paluego es tarde


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> a los guanos dias
> 
> el tema repsol ypf casi seguro traera la quiebra de sacyr 8:





muertoviviente dijo:


> repsol ypf sera la tumba de sacyr :fiufiu:




Gracias por ampliar la explicación, porque con el primer mensaje no entendía muy bien qué pretendía transmitir.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Y llego el pepinazo. El dax buscando el 6700 de nuevo,segundo intento con el de ayer. El ibex camino de los 7300.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Causante de la fulgurante subida:



> Letras a 18 meses al 3,2% dede 1,77%. Coloca 1.086 millones.
> 
> Letras a 12 meses al 2,738% desde 1,473%. Coloca 2.092 millones.



Debo ser tonto, o esto es una buena noticia?? ::


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Y llego el pepinazo. El dax buscando el 6700 de nuevo,segundo intento con el de ayer. El ibex camino de los 7300.



olvidate de los mercaos hasta el vencimiento , segun como se vea la cosa tal ves el jueves se puedan cargar cortos


----------



## Burbujilimo (17 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Buen momento para meter cortos en Abertis buscando los 11,10 de objetivo de triple techo.



Entré a 11,65 esta mañana, ya está la posición cubierta y con ganancias. 

SL en 11,82, SP en 11,11. Estoy planteandome bajar el SL a 11,61 para cubrir la posición.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Pepon de mi vidaaaa


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)




----------



## Seren (17 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> La ultima palabra se dira en julio,con el comienzo del invierno argentino
> Esta gente ,los argentinos,son un pais corructo y no esta preparado para nada
> entraran en una crisis muy gorda y no podran acudir a nadie,lo que les espera
> es hambre
> Es lo que tiene el populismo



Y será vía hiperinflación. Desde 2001 lo único que ha hecho ha sido regalar puestos de trabajo públicos a los votantes Kirchner que alli llaman "planes descansar". ¿y de donde han sacado el dinero?. Principalmente vía impresión, de una forma totalmente manipulada y contra el mercado ya que andan con mas del 20% de inflación. Cada semana le restan unos centimillos al peso. 
USD ARS | Dólar Peso Argentino | Cambio USD ARS - Forexpros

Evidentemente llegará el momento en que el peso pierda la confianza total del ciudadano, se vendrá abajo de forma brutal, y se toparán con la cruda realidad. Una versión más de lo que les ha ocurrido otras veces.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pepon de mi vidaaaa



El chulibex supera los 7300...


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Ya salio la perroflautada numero 1 del dia: el zew aleman, que fijense, ha salido mejor de lo esperado. Vamos que no ha bajado y apenas a subido peeeeero... los clavos ardiendo estan de moda.

A la tarde mas perroflautadas ofrecidas por usa.Estos si que se lo montan bien.

edit: buff Carpatos comienza a hablar de movimiento bajista del bund, de que todo es ultachupi y vamos a subir, miedo me da.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

Los resultados estan llegando camaradas, sigamos asi.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

diosmercado dijo:


> Causante de la fulgurante subida:
> 
> 
> 
> Debo ser tonto, o esto es una buena noticia?? ::




ha sido por el ratio ::


----------



## The Hellion (17 Abr 2012)

La china Sinopec podría comprar YPF a Repsol por 15.000 millones a pesar de la expropiación - elEconomista.es

Reedición del rumor lanzado la semana pasada: 

http://www.elconfidencial.com/economia/2012/04/10/repsol-la-china-cnooc-prepara-una-oferta-por-ypf-por-12.000-millones-95814/

lo que pasa es que ahora, como hay más "compradores", la otra empresa china está dispuesta a pagar más. 

La nacionalización de CFK ha sido un golpe maestro de Brufau para calentar YPF.:8:


----------



## Claca (17 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Los resultados estan llegando camaradas, sigamos asi.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

Buena solución para todos esa de los chinos: 

Cristina paraliza la nacionalización diciendo que se ha conseguido un nuevo acuerdo, mucho más beneficioso para Argentina, con más tecnología, más compromisos, echando a los españoles, recuperando parte del control... y de paso ella se lleva unos dólares bajo mano.

Repsol saca más dinero del que jamás podría obtener de Argentina, ni con la resolución del Tribunal de Arbitraje ni de una Corte Internacional (porque sea cual sea el veredicto, Argentina no pagará). Mal menor.

Los chinos se llevan YPF más barata de lo que hubiera sido hace unos meses, y con manga ancha porque "no son gallegoshhh"...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Aqui todo cristo va largo me parece


----------



## pipoapipo (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aqui todo cristo va largo me parece



ya nadie se acuerda del 1392 ....... ni de la trampa de ayer........

pero por lo demas, si


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Aqui todo cristo va largo me parece




Pre-Market Trading



> U.S. Stock Futures
> S&P +5.80 / +0.43%
> Level 1,369.70
> Fair Value 1,365.17
> ...


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias por ampliar la explicación, porque con el primer mensaje no entendía muy bien qué pretendía transmitir.



Reportado!

Un respecto a nuestro Peruvian trader.


----------



## faraico (17 Abr 2012)

Buenos días...aguántenme esos avatares zodiacales!!


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Buena solución para todos esa de los chinos:
> 
> Cristina paraliza la nacionalización diciendo que se ha conseguido un nuevo acuerdo, mucho más beneficioso para Argentina, con más tecnología, más compromisos, echando a los españoles, recuperando parte del control... y de paso ella se lleva unos dólares bajo mano.
> 
> ...



Eso no es lo que sucederá.1)la expropiaran2)la valoraran a precio de risa (pagando en pesos de nueva impresion) o a 0 por interes general 3)esperaran 4)cuando sea suya la venderan a algun grupo chino a precio de oro (8000-15000 mill de dolares)...Ya hay antecedentes de lo que ha ocurrido en anteriores expropiaciones y sino que se lo digan a boyer,rubalcaba y guerra con galerias precuados.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> De todos estos chiringuitos de cual te fias mas?que usas cfds?



A mí IGMarkets me funciona bien para los CDFs.


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso no es lo que sucederá.1)la expropiaran2)la valoraran a precio de risa (pagando en pesos de nueva impresion) o a 0 por interes general 3)esperaran 4)cuando sea suya la venderan a algun grupo chino a precio de oro (8000-15000 mill de dolares)...Ya hay antecedentes de lo que ha ocurrido en anteriores expropiaciones y sino que se lo digan a boyer,rubalcaba y guerra con galerias precuados.




Ahí es donde entran las artimañas que Brufau debería estar jugando desde ayer a las 6pm:

Llamada al chino: "Mira, en unos años te la van a vender por X. Yo te la vendo hoy por X-2.000 millones. Si me das el OK, llamo a CFK".

Llamada a la del botox: "Cristinita, cariño. Vaya fregado. Mira lo que tengo para ti. Sales en prensa y dices que has llegado a un acuerdo con los chinos, en mejores condiciones de las que tenías conmigo, con compromiso firme de no sé qué mierdas, con una potencia puntera que asegura inversiones, quedándote con un X% para el Estado argentino. Y de paso, 25 millones de $ en la cuenta de siempre..."

Gana CFK, gana Repsol y ganan los chinos. Pierden los que no son casta.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

El día que se pone Pepón a dar estopa .... al IBEX le aparece Repsol bajando más del 6%.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

De risa la reaccion de Soria y de Durao Barraso..."Bueno es que argentina esta muy mal igual hay que pensar que se van expropiar mas empresas"...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahí es donde entran las artimañas que Brufau debería estar jugando desde ayer a las 6pm:
> 
> Llamada al chino: "Mira, en unos años te la van a vender por X. Yo te la vendo hoy por X-2.000 millones. Si me das el OK, llamo a CFK".
> 
> ...



No lo veo, mas que nada porque quien tiene la sarten por el mango es CFK


----------



## The Hellion (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahí es donde entran las artimañas que Brufau debería estar jugando desde ayer a las 6pm:
> 
> Llamada al chino: "Mira, en unos años te la van a vender por X. Yo te la vendo hoy por X-2.000 millones. Si me das el OK, llamo a CFK".
> 
> ...



Lo único que falla en su escenario es que ya no está Moratinos de Ministro de Exteriores. 

Porque si llega a estar, él pone el dinero de la operación esa que garantiza que todo el mundo sale ganando y que extiende la armonía y el buen rollo por el mundo.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

¿ todo el mundo sale ganando ?

huele a accionista agarrandose a un clavo ardiendo :fiufiu:


----------



## DeCafeina (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ahí es donde entran las artimañas que Brufau debería estar jugando desde ayer a las 6pm:
> 
> Llamada al chino: "Mira, en unos años te la van a vender por X. Yo te la vendo hoy por X-2.000 millones. Si me das el OK, llamo a CFK".
> 
> ...



El principio de Hanlon: "Nunca le atribuyas a la maldad lo que puede ser explicado por la estupidez".

No sé si es aplicable directamente a este caso, pero yo siempre lo tengo en mente.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> No lo veo, mas que nada porque quien tiene la sarten por el mango es CFK




Wishful thinking...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Coca cola batiendo previsiones...se veia venir


----------



## lokeno100 (17 Abr 2012)

creo que el ibex hoy va a cerrar en rojo. Pérdidas del 0.2 %


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> creo que el ibex hoy va a cerrar en rojo.



Hoy sube 0,9%-1,2%


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Sesudas previsiones se ven ultimamente, todo dios largo y Carpatos el que mas :XX::XX:.

Ozu que aburrimiento.


----------



## VLADELUI (17 Abr 2012)

Repsol ay mi Repsol ¿qué te han hecho? 

Esto no quedará así........esto se hincha...


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

lokeno100 dijo:


> creo que el ibex hoy va a cerrar en rojo. Pérdidas del 0.2 %



Si el SP se pone tontorrón/peporrón con los resultados de sus empresas .... es posible que por encima del 2%.


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

El TASE vuelve a subir hoy otro 1,20% sumado al 1,80% de ayer. Remontando gran parte de lo perdido semanas atras.

Tenemos ya al dax pegado a maximos de nuevo. 

Hasta mañana.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

A que os suena esto? (el pais hoy) "Rajoy :alli donde haya una empresa española alli estara el gobierno"


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Vale 

acabo de ver en la tele la reaccion de los argentinos con lo de YPF, saltando, bailando, con tambores, poniendo como diosa a la Kitchner,...

Que mala pinta tiene ese país, populismo barato que los va a sumir en el guano,...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vale
> 
> acabo de ver en A3 la reaccion de los argentinos con lo de YPF, saltando, bailando, con tambores, poniendo como diosa a la Kitchner,...
> 
> Que mala pinta tiene ese país, populismo barato que los va a sumir en el guano,...



Igual que con eva peron....Y cuando se ponia a llorar en el congreso por putear a sus cidadanos.....Por favor que alguien ponga el video que no tiene desperdicio...


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A que os suena esto? (el pais hoy) "Rajoy :alli donde haya una empresa española alli estara el gobierno"



A perejil :XX::XX:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Igual que con eva peron....Y cuando se ponia a llorar en el congreso por putear a sus cidadanos.....Por favor que alguien ponga el video que no tiene desperdicio...



Cientos de peronistas festejan la expropiacion de YPF frente a la Casa Rosada | euronews, internacionales

Salieron por la noche y todo....

se sienten que les ha tocado la lotería o que?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A que os suena esto? (el pais hoy) "Rajoy :alli donde haya una empresa española alli estara el gobierno"



"...para poner el cazo cuando la cosa va bien".

Que hay que explicarlo todo...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

touch.dailymotion.com/#/video/xfoqbk_escandalo-en-congreso-argentino-diputada-golpea-a-un-colega-y-no-aprueban-presupuesto_news


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Abr 2012)

Pregunto, 
Es hora de comprar, 
Es hora de vender,
hora de ponerse largos, 
hora de cortos, 
hora de consultar a la meiga broker

Puesto así casi sale un poema....

Señores que estan ustedes muuuy callados, será que hoy no hay plusvis... o el machacazo de repsol les afecta profundamente....

Pirata ponga a la Kirchnen disfrazada con una coronita de los caballeros del zodiaco


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

El chart de Repsol es realmente magnífico. Ha formado un doble techo en 24 aprox que viene a ser la línea de resistencia. Por debajo, el nivel de 18 aprox constituía la línea de soporte de un gran rectángulo. Ahora lo ha perdido y proyecta hacia los 12 euros .... que además coincide con el mínimo de Marzo09. Milimétrico.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pregunto,
> Es hora de comprar,
> Es hora de vender,
> hora de ponerse largos,
> ...



Comprar, pero nada español...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> "...para poner el cazo cuando la cosa va bien".
> 
> Que hay que explicarlo todo...



Mas bien me referia a que Rajoy esta usando una frase de origen religioso y no hay que olvidar que vivimos en un país laico.El ultimo que empezo asi termino poniendo por detras de las monedas "caudillo de españa por la gracia de dios"


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Se abierto la caja de pandora....Telefonica (ya amenazado de forma explucita a la operadora),santander,bbva,endesa,gas natural,mapfre,dia,prosegur,codere,nh hoteles.De forma % quienes mas se verian afectados % a todos sus ingresos serian telefonica,codere,prosegur,nh,dia,endesa,bbva y san


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Mas bien me referia a que Rajoy esta usando una frase de origen religioso y no hay que olvidar que vivimos en un país laico.El ultimo que empezo asi termino poniendo por detras de las monedas "caudillo de españa por la gracia de dios"



Ok, no lo había pillado, de todos modos ahora puntualizo yo que España no es un país laico, sino aconfesional


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Ok, no lo había pillado, de todos modos ahora puntualizo yo que España no es un país laico, sino aconfesional



Vengo a recoger mi owned.Aun asi cada vez estoy mas convencido que Rajoy es un inutil y que va intentar quedarse el max tiempo posible en el poder cueste lo que cueste.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Hoy lei que el argumento para un posible QE3 usano puede ser la debilidad de España

El barbas tiene que leer este hilo


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

Mulder como va el volumen


----------



## The Hellion (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vale
> 
> acabo de ver en la tele la reaccion de los argentinos con lo de YPF, saltando, bailando, con tambores, poniendo como diosa a la Kitchner,...
> 
> Que mala pinta tiene ese país, populismo barato que los va a sumir en el guano,...



Winston Churchill - Wikiquote


> "El mejor argumento en contra de la democracia es una conversación de cinco minutos con el votante medio."


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hoy lei que el argumento para un posible QE3 usano puede ser la debilidad de España
> 
> El barbas tiene que leer este hilo



El barbas es un camarada. Todo sea por el verde en el ibex. Tengamos FE en la FED. Barbas te rogamos que hagas un qe pero para el ibex, y que lo llames qei35pealfdb.


----------



## Sealand (17 Abr 2012)

Offtopic... lo de ponerse imágenes de los caballeros de oro lleva algún mensaje oculto o es por algo que me he perdido? ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Offtopic... lo de ponerse imágenes de los caballeros de oro lleva algún mensaje oculto o es por algo que me he perdido? ienso:



Es una histori muuuuuuy larga. Aunque hoy quiza desaparezcan algunos...

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned.Aun asi *cada vez estoy mas convencido que Rajoy es un inutil *y que va intentar quedarse el max tiempo posible en el poder cueste lo que cueste.



Ah, pero, ¿es que tenía alguna duda? Sí, lo sé: viendole esos ojitos que a todo el mundo embelesan... aysss...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Abr 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Offtopic... lo de ponerse imágenes de los caballeros de oro lleva algún mensaje oculto o es por algo que me he perdido? ienso:



Están activando los poderes.


----------



## atman (17 Abr 2012)

Por cierto, están ustedes todos largos y entusiasmados... voy a pensarme mi dimisión del hilo... abrase visto...


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

el guarribex sufre mucho en las mini-correcciones, muchísimo


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Es una histori muuuuuuy larga. Aunque hoy quiza desaparezcan algunos...
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2



yo no me lo quito hasta los 1420 ...y me lo pensaré


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 Abr 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Offtopic... lo de ponerse imágenes de los caballeros de oro lleva algún mensaje oculto o es por algo que me he perdido? ienso:



Los novatos deben ponérselo mientras no lleguen al millón de euros en plusvalías. Pueden escoger entre esas imágenes o una foto propia asistiendo a la junta de accionistas de los valores donde son "largoplacistas" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Carpatos se estará tocando supongo...


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Pequeñas iberdrolillas.... venga animar un poco el cotarro. Superar al menos los 4 eurillos en abril


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Se abierto la caja de pandora....Telefonica (ya amenazado de forma explucita a la operadora),santander,bbva,endesa,gas natural,mapfre,dia,prosegur,codere,nh hoteles.De forma % quienes mas se verian afectados % a todos sus ingresos serian telefonica,codere,prosegur,nh,dia,endesa,bbva y san



Pudiera ser que RameroJoy negocie con Argentina el "no te puteo internacionalmente pero el resto de empresas no me las toques".

Corolario: En Repsol te la has comido, so mamón!.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Han hecho una bajadita fake para engancharse y pillar a gacelas con cortos. Usanos y el resto de europeos van chupando rueda,...pero nosotros tenemos una pájara impresionante.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Me están provocando


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Pudiera ser que RameroJoy negocie con Argentina el "no te puteo internacionalmente pero el resto de empresas no me las toques".
> 
> Corolario: En Repsol te la has comido, so mamón!.



Una bajada de pantalones en toda regla.Y CFK aceptara , total pensara en cualquier momento donde digo dije y santas pascuas.... pero me quiten lo bailado.La palabra de un kichner no vale nada.


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

aliviad la sobreventa :Baile:

aqui estoy al acecho con aceite hirviendo en to lo alto


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

*Dame tu fuerza, Pegaso*


----------



## pollastre (17 Abr 2012)

El Sr. P le dijo ayer... le advertimos, sí, le advertimos.... pero el tesssoro chinazo no quiso escucharnos.... 

Hay acumulación con ofuscación de paquetes en curso, le dijimos, sí, nosotros y nuestro cerebro privilegiado impregnado de humildad... pepinazo a la zona 6K7, le insistimos.... pero el Sr. Chinook nos ignoró, sí, tesssoro, siyalodijeyo ayer a dónde íbamos, con humildad y entrenamiento privilegiado... sssshhjjjjjjjj......




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El barbas es un camarada. Todo sea por el verde en el ibex. Tengamos FE en la FED. Barbas te rogamos que hagas un qe pero para el ibex, y que lo llames qei35pealfdb.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Por cierto las capitaluzaciones de iberdrola y repsol solian ir a la par (siempre ibe ha costado un poco mas).El 2007 rondaban los 50000-60000 mill.2011 25000-35000 mill.Ahora mismo el parte de guerra da 19790 mill en repsol y 23156 mill en iberdrola


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Vengo a recoger mi owned.



No era esa la intención, ¿eh? :ouch:


----------



## JoTaladro (17 Abr 2012)

Joder, vaya peponazo!!!!


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No era esa la intención, ¿eh? :ouch:



Aqui estamos para eso para contrastar opiniones y datos.Es como una charla de amigotes en el bar, solo que con un punto friki


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

Pilla peponaco de TRE. Un 3% en 3 horas....


----------



## Arminio_borrado (17 Abr 2012)

La zona 7320 fue la resistencia ayer, y lo sigue siendo hoy. 

Importante romper esa zona para los largos.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

Arminio dijo:


> La zona 7320 fue la resistencia ayer, y lo sigue siendo hoy.
> 
> Importante romper esa zona para los largos.



Se ha refrenao...


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> es una histori muuuuuuy larga. Aunque hoy quiza desaparezcan algunos...
> 
> Sent from my gt-i9003 using tapatalk 2



hasta que mis tr no esten en 34 e iag en 2.4 seguiré con el avatar


----------



## Sealand (17 Abr 2012)

Será que se han vuelto a colar intrusos en el santuario... ::


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Sealand dijo:


> Será que se han vuelto a colar intrusos en el santuario... ::



Tenemos a muertoviviente vigilándolo 

Descuide


----------



## Sealand (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tenemos a muertoviviente vigilándolo
> 
> Descuide



Me quedo mucho más tranquilo... y me alegro de ver que por las referencias a los caballeros probablemente somos todos de la misma quinta


----------



## faraico (17 Abr 2012)

manzanitas aseguradas....

a esperar que Pepón siga excitado:Baile:


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Vayaaaa, veo que se van a buscar los 1392. A ver que depara la tarde, ya tienen a su querido pepon haciendo de las suyas.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> El Sr. P le dijo ayer... le advertimos, sí, le advertimos.... pero el tesssoro chinazo no quiso escucharnos....
> 
> Hay acumulación con ofuscación de paquetes en curso, le dijimos, sí, nosotros y nuestro cerebro privilegiado impregnado de humildad... pepinazo a la zona 6K7, le insistimos.... pero el Sr. Chinook nos ignoró, sí, tesssoro, siyalodijeyo ayer a dónde íbamos, con humildad y entrenamiento privilegiado... sssshhjjjjjjjj......



we're alive one more time!.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hasta que mis tr no esten en 34 e iag en 2.4 seguiré con el avatar



Me apunto....hasta que mis iberdrolas no esten a 4,5 y bbva a 6,1 mantengo el avatar ochentero


----------



## diosmercado (17 Abr 2012)

Joder que ganas de subir habia la virgen. El dax subiendo como un cohete. USA no esta por la labor de bajar o eso aparenta, al minimo tropiezo sale el bastardo de bernanke amenazando con QEs. Ya vemos, a subir hasta el viernes.

Hasta entonces me despido, a ver si se les pasa la efervescencia.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Las coal sacando pecho

Si, señor


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Vaya poderio bbva, como nos descuidemos sube un 4%


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

Voy a probar su formato de quotear.

Mi cuenta le sigue, creame que le sigue. 

Nada de ofuscacion, en el ibex vamos a puerta chiqueros. Camaradas GANAMOS. Oe Oe Oe.

Cuando quieran le damos lo suyo a la prima, a la de riesgo y a la otra, a las dos.





pollastre dijo:


> El Sr. P le dijo ayer... le advertimos, sí, le advertimos.... pero el tesssoro chinazo no quiso escucharnos....
> 
> Hay acumulación con ofuscación de paquetes en curso, le dijimos, sí, nosotros y nuestro cerebro privilegiado impregnado de humildad... pepinazo a la zona 6K7, le insistimos.... pero el Sr. Chinook nos ignoró, sí, tesssoro, siyalodijeyo ayer a dónde íbamos, con humildad y entrenamiento privilegiado... sssshhjjjjjjjj......


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

A las buenas tardes!



pollastre dijo:


> El Sr. P le dijo ayer... le advertimos, sí, le advertimos.... pero el tesssoro chinazo no quiso escucharnos....
> 
> Hay acumulación con ofuscación de paquetes en curso, le dijimos, sí, nosotros y nuestro cerebro privilegiado impregnado de humildad... pepinazo a la zona 6K7, le insistimos.... pero el Sr. Chinook nos ignoró, sí, tesssoro, siyalodijeyo ayer a dónde íbamos, con humildad y entrenamiento privilegiado... sssshhjjjjjjjj......



Hoyga, o se le ha olvidado desactivar el MODO muertoviviente o está sufriendo ud. una seria y grave metamorfosis cerebral....sus próximos posts nos dirán la verdad 8:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

El sr.P debe andar por el quinto o sexto, no llega al noveno como yo, copazo a estas horas de la tarde. Sr.A [a de alcachofero] usted ya no dice nada del volumen, ahora que excusa pondra? el gato? mucho trabajo escribiendo hello world? la recogida de las alcachofas? quitarse el disfraz de carpatos? que excusa toca hoy?


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

Mulder la subasta ha sido positiva
situación perfecta?


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (17 Abr 2012)

Esto va parriba!!
Lo cierran en lo mas alto señores, al final el capitán Zuloman va a volver a tener razón, hay que joderse. Será este el camino a los ochomiles?
Ibex versión Juanito Oiarzábal, para luego no ya bajar al campamento base, sino volver a su casita cerca del mar.

:cook:


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.

La sesión ha sido la típica de pre-vencimiento, es decir guerra de contratos como si fuera una guerra de pasteles en plena confitería. La mayor parte del volumen ha sido al alza, aunque por la parte alta de los contratos hemos tenido un lapso de tiempo en que el saldo ha estado en negativo, concretamente entre 12:40 y las 16:40, con mínimo diario (de este tipo de órdenes) a las 15:20, aunque el máximo se habría hecho ya en subasta. No entiendo muy bien a que se ha debido esto, tal vez es una trampa de los leoncios para la sesión de hoy o probablemente se haya tratado de una liquidación de largos en pérdidas por la parte alta aprovechando las subidas.

Hoy detallar operaciones me llevaría muuuucho trabajo así que lo dejamos estar.

En subasta han comprado 159 contratos.

En fin, no hay mucho más que hablar, todo pepónico al máximo, demasiada perfección, por eso para mañana espero gap a la baja o bajada durante la primera parte de la sesión, aunque esto no se puede asegurar demasiado por ser la semana que es.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El sr.P debe andar por el quinto o sexto, no llega al noveno como yo, copazo a estas horas de la tarde. Sr.A [a de alcachofero] usted ya no dice nada del volumen, ahora que excusa pondra? el gato? mucho trabajo escribiendo hello world? la recogida de las alcachofas? quitarse el disfraz de carpatos? que excusa toca hoy?



Ha posteado Ud. mientras lo estaba escribiendo


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vale
> 
> acabo de ver en la tele la reaccion de los argentinos con lo de YPF, saltando, bailando, con tambores, poniendo como diosa a la Kitchner,...
> 
> Que mala pinta tiene ese país, populismo barato que los va a sumir en el guano,...





Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> La sesión ha sido la típica de pre-vencimiento, es decir guerra de contratos como si fuera una guerra de pasteles en plena confitería. La mayor parte del volumen ha sido al alza, aunque por la parte alta de los contratos hemos tenido un lapso de tiempo en que el saldo ha estado en negativo, concretamente entre 12:40 y las 16:40, con mínimo diario (de este tipo de órdenes) a las 15:20, aunque el máximo se habría hecho ya en subasta. No entiendo muy bien a que se ha debido esto, tal vez es una trampa de los leoncios para la sesión de hoy o probablemente se haya tratado de una liquidación de largos en pérdidas por la parte alta aprovechando las subidas.
> 
> ...



muchas gracias

¿cómo que Rajoy puteo a Cris? según Janus

vaya con las solares FSLR afortunados los que las tengan :ouch:


----------



## The Hellion (17 Abr 2012)

Esto de las diademas funciona. 

Todo verde y BME sigue bajando camino del 17,20. 

Ya veremos si cuando llegue y permute mis papelitos del BCE por acciones de BME, y mi diadema de Elrond por el pinganillo y las gafas de Agente Smith, sube con tanto brío a los 22.


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esto de las diademas funciona.
> 
> Todo verde y BME sigue bajando camino del 17,20.
> 
> Ya veremos si cuando llegue y permute mis papelitos del BCE por acciones de BME, y mi diadema de Elrond por el pinganillo y las gafas de Agente Smith, sube con tanto brío a los 22.



Pues diademas hay para todos los gustos desde las pepónicas:







A las de cortos:


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Demasiado pepon todo

Me estoy oliendo la contrapeponada, si en los 1392 no le meten gas. En comodos plazos , of course.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Las coal sacando pecho
> 
> Si, señor



Han roto ya una directriz alcista. Entrar ahora es buena opción pero requiere un stop muy amplio a quienes lo intentemos.

Para ir más seguro, habría que esperar al pull-back y sumarle cuando retome el impulso.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Han roto ya una directriz alcista. Entrar ahora es buena opción pero requiere un stop muy amplio a quienes lo intentemos.
> 
> Para ir más seguro, habría que esperar al pull-back y sumarle cuando retome el impulso.



explicate mejor 

pullback?


----------



## The Hellion (17 Abr 2012)

Grifols, dispuesto a pagar 70 euros semanales a los parados por su sangre - elConfidencial.com

¿Esta gente se para a pensar cómo transmitir de la mejor manera posible su mensaje, o lo hacen para provocar?


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> explicate mejor
> 
> pullback?



El retroceso hacia la línea de la directriz bajista que ha roto.


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Grifols, dispuesto a pagar 70 euros semanales a los parados por su sangre - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ¿Esta gente se para a pensar cómo transmitir de la mejor manera posible su mensaje, o lo hacen para provocar?



¿que tiene de malo?

España compra sangre a USA (no recuerdo el tipo, sorry)


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Han roto ya una directriz alcista. Entrar ahora es buena opción pero requiere un stop muy amplio a quienes lo intentemos.
> 
> Para ir más seguro, habría que esperar al pull-back y sumarle cuando retome el impulso.



Pues esta vez he tenido mucha suerte con ellas, en concreto, tenía WLT. He pasado muchos días de continuo meneo aguantando, pero vamos, las largo pronto porque temo que van a petardear de nuevo.


----------



## The Hellion (17 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿que tiene de malo?
> 
> España compra sangre a USA (no recuerdo el tipo, sorry)



En mi opinión nada. Pero no sé por qué se tiene que comprar solo a los parados, o solo a los pobres o solo a quien sea (al margen de no comprársela a quien tenga mala salud), y sobre todo no sé a qué lumbrera se le ocurre decir que así se complementa la prestación del paro. 

De ahí a decir que se va a chupar la sangre de los parados hay un paso, y así se acaba con la posibilidad de que alguien plantee abiertamente que si se está enviando un dinero al extranjero para comprar plasma porque España es deficitaria, no estaría mal ofrecer la oportunidad de que ese dinero se quedase en España, permitiendo pagar por plasma. 

Pero dicho de la manera en que lo ha dicho el señor Grifols, la reacción intuitiva será "¡De ninguna manera! ¡Los capitalistas nos quieren chupar la sangre! ¡Primero nos quitan los subsidios y luego nos quitan la sangre!". 

Y lo cierto es que tal vez sea eso lo que pretende, porque si tiene los contactos en Estados Unidos y, por otra parte, el plasma que esté obteniendo en España le sale gratis, tal vez lo que pretenda sea evitar la posibilidad de tener que pagar por el plasma español. 

Porque si lo que de verdad quería era abrir la posibilidad de pagar por plasma en España, y lo ha hecho de esa manera, es que es más tonto que de encargo.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿que tiene de malo?
> 
> España compra sangre a USA (no recuerdo el tipo, sorry)





The Hellion dijo:


> Grifols, dispuesto a pagar 70 euros semanales a los parados por su sangre - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ¿Esta gente se para a pensar cómo transmitir de la mejor manera posible su mensaje, o lo hacen para provocar?



Ni malo ni bueno, pero desde luego no es la mejor forma de transmitir el mensaje.

Solo a los parados? y a los no parados no les pagamos o llegados a este punto prohibimos donar a los no parados o a los que "no lo necesitan"... y al final tenemos las sociedades de castas.... 
En fin poco se han esmerado en pensar lo que dicen, si hubiera dicho que preferimos invertir en la obtención de plasma fresco en España en lugar de importarlo para procesarlo, hubiese quedado mucho mejor, pero meter a los parados en esto es incluso una falta de respeto a quienes se encuentran en esa situación y buscan empleo desesperadamente ....



Edito. Helión hemos posteado a la vez


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Jojo

Ya sé porque tocaba subir hoy...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Bertok, anda que si lo que dijimos el domingo (lunes-martes relajación y cierta euforia hispánica futbolera). Llega el partido del Madrid y palma bien, el miércoles otra vez para abajo, llega el barca y palma tb bien. todavía más para abajo y hasta el viernes por la tarde no se atisba mejora..
Bueno, eso fue una estupidez, pero aclarar algo: los grandes están construyendo suelo (si, igual que se forman techos, se construyen suelos) y ninguno tiene un objetivo alcista a la vista. Sin embargo y medianos que aún tienen que cumplir objetivos bajistas, y los van a cumplir. Por ejemplo:
Abertis: 





es un triple techo y en tendencia principal bajista, lo cumplirá por pelotas.
Popular:
ummm, aún le queda algo como vemos (hombre, tampoco es cuestión siempre de alcanzar el tick objetivo pq entre otras razones, está dibujado de forma imprecisa a veces, pero sigo pensando que aún le queda cacho):





Y nuestra bandera económica parece, Repsol, que advertíamos aquí hace 10 días que lo esperabamos en los 15,3 y algo por activación de un segundo impulso bajista acelerado (por cierto, confirmado lo dicho ayer(igual que cuando se confirman velas y tal): tenemos a un homínido inferior de Ministro de Exteriores. Es lo que hay se suele decir en estos casos):


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Pues ya estamos por los 1392

Yo no esperaría mucho más, y si unas sesiones de trading mamporrero-lateral. Si se ponen con el turbo, subidita mañana de más del 2%, pues todo a asistir más guapos a la JGA. Pero creo que tiene consumir algo de tiempo y me temo que algo de sustos.

*No guarden las armaduras, caballeros*


----------



## ghkghk (17 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Esto de las diademas funciona.
> 
> Todo verde y BME sigue bajando camino del 17,20.
> 
> Ya veremos si cuando llegue y permute mis papelitos del BCE por acciones de BME, y mi diadema de Elrond por el pinganillo y las gafas de Agente Smith, sube con tanto brío a los 22.



Como estoy desde el movil no puedo enlazar videos, asi que te transcribo: "Tu egres muuuuy malo! Siempre negatifo, nunca positifo!!!".

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Esto no creo que lo puedan subir más de momento


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pues esta vez he tenido mucha suerte con ellas, en concreto, tenía WLT. He pasado muchos días de continuo meneo aguantando, pero vamos, las largo pronto porque temo que van a petardear de nuevo.



No hombre no ..... cuesta cazarlas y cuando se hace hay que dejar correr los beneficios .... que pueden ser cuantiosos porque estas acciones pueden subir un 3% diario durante 6 días seguidos por ejemplo.

Te recomiendo que pongas un trailling stop a un 5%, o más, y que lo dejes correr. Ese stop loss dinámico te vendrá de perlas.


----------



## kemao2 (17 Abr 2012)

ACS vende un 3% de Iberdrola con enormes minusvalias.....


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Yo hago una retirada selectiva de los largos

Buenas noches y buena suerte


----------



## Mulder (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jojo
> 
> Ya sé porque tocaba subir hoy...



Mmmm, ¿ese es Draghi pasando su billete de la ONCE, que diga del euromillones, por la chepa del calvito?


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

James River y Patriot se mueven condicionadas por la media exponencial de 50 figuras en timeframe diario. Están muy cerquita de ella, esa es buena señal para entrar largo cuando se supere.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> James River y Patriot se mueven condicionadas por la media exponencial de 50 figuras en timeframe diario. Están muy cerquita de ella, esa es buena señal para entrar largo cuando se supere.



Yo me lo tomaría todavía con cautela, digo a medio/largo plazo


----------



## lokeno100 (17 Abr 2012)

un amigo mio dijo que ya mismo en el ibex veremos los clubs de futbol como el madrid y barcelona, total si en España es un país de pandereta y lo más importante es el fútbol.


----------



## MateAmargo (17 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> oye *Mateamargo* me permites una pregunta
> 
> ¿a como estan los tipos de interes e inflación en Argentina?
> gracias



Hay dos mediciones, una la oficial que publica el INDEC (Instituto nacional de estadisticas y censos), que está dibujada y otra no oficial que publica una serie de consultoras privadas.

Inflacion INDEC Marzo 2012


> Los precios minoristas de la Argentina subieron un *0,9% en marzo, según informó el Indec*, en un dato que se ubicó por encima del avance registrado el mes previo, cuando la medición oficial mostró una inflación de un 0,7%.
> 
> Ayer, por su parte, los legisladores de la oposición difundieron el conocido *“índice Congreso” donde daban cuenta de que la inflación de marzo había trepado al 2,3%.*



Inflación de marzo: 0,9% INDEC vs 2,3% IPC-Congreso
El índice de inflación del Congreso fue de 22,81% en 2011


> *El índice de inflación del Congreso fue de 22,81% en 2011*
> Es el resultado del acumulado anual. El INDEC difundirá sus datos el viernes. *Se estima que la medición oficial de 2011 quedaría por debajo del 10%*, menos de la mitad de la calculada por las consultoras privadas que difundieron los diputados opositores.



Las tasas de pizarra del banco que utilizo son (valores anuales): Depositos en pesos 180 d ,10%, depositos en dolares 1%, crédito personal 32/47%, hipotecario, 22%, descubierto 47%, financiación tarjetas de crédito (excluida promociones) tea 46.03%, tea 28.8% en dolares.


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Yo me lo tomaría todavía con cautela, digo a medio/largo plazo



Efectivamente, de momento el gráfico es bajista en timeframe diario y sigue por debajo de la media exponencial de 50 figuras. Solamente ha superado una directriz bajista pero tiene tema por delante. Hay que ir viendo como se consolidan posibles movimientos hacia adelante si se quiere asumir menos riesgo (y menor reward).


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Bertok, anda que si lo que dijimos el domingo (lunes-martes relajación y cierta euforia hispánica futbolera). Llega el partido del Madrid y palma bien, el miércoles otra vez para abajo, llega el barca y palma tb bien. todavía más para abajo y hasta el viernes por la tarde no se atisba mejora..
> Bueno, eso fue una estupidez, pero aclarar algo: los grandes están construyendo suelo (si, igual que se forman techos, se construyen suelos) y ninguno tiene un objetivo alcista a la vista. Sin embargo y medianos que aún tienen que cumplir objetivos bajistas, y los van a cumplir. Por ejemplo:
> Abertis:
> 
> ...



El SP está fuerte pero me está pidiendo cortos a gritos. Voy a pasar.

Seguimos en el mismo escenario: el SP arriba montando techo y el culibex abajo intentando rebotar.

Scalping a saco


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Primer nivel relevante del SP: 1380.
> 
> Nivel clave para girar al alza: 1392.
> 
> ...



Ahí estamos. Cuidado


----------



## Janus (17 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> El SP está fuerte pero me está pidiendo cortos a gritos. Voy a pasar.
> 
> Seguimos en el mismo escenario: el SP arriba montando techo y el culibex abajo intentando rebotar.
> 
> Scalping a saco




Aguántate porque a nadie le debería sorprender los 1404/5/6. Si llega ahí, publicaré un escenario plausible que pudiera acontecer a continuación. La vela que se ha generado hoy en algunos índices está pintando bien .... como bien decía Claca --creo--, hay valores de alta ponderación que están haciendo suelo lo cual es normal porque llevan mucho tiempo cayendo intensamente.


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Aguántate porque a nadie le debería sorprender los 1404/5/6. Si llega ahí, publicaré un escenario plausible que pudiera acontecer a continuación. La vela que se ha generado hoy en algunos índices está pintando bien .... como bien decía Claca --creo--, hay valores de alta ponderación que están haciendo suelo lo cual es normal porque llevan mucho tiempo cayendo intensamente.



Sólo scalping con confirmación de mi sistema técnico. El resto paso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

Pues mañana puede ser un dia interesante con las ibe en plan, payo bueno bonita y barata electrica tomala payo compramela na mas que un 3,69% de la compañia.

La lectura es que ACS debe estar en las puertas de la sala donde se encuentra sacyr para vender ibe, y no conseguir vender nada de lo que tiene puesto a la venta.

Y encima los alemanes han marcado gol a un equipo español, pero que es esto???

Arriba España.


----------



## Pepitoria (17 Abr 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Hay dos mediciones, una la oficial que publica el INDEC (Instituto nacional de estadisticas y censos), que está dibujada y otra no oficial que publica una serie de consultoras privadas.
> 
> Inflacion INDEC Marzo 2012
> 
> ...





::::

¡¡¡Y que viva Evita 2.0!!!

Madre mía


----------



## vmmp29 (17 Abr 2012)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Hay dos mediciones, una la oficial que publica el INDEC (Instituto nacional de estadisticas y censos), que está dibujada y otra no oficial que publica una serie de consultoras privadas.
> 
> Inflacion INDEC Marzo 2012
> 
> ...





mamaita, crédito personal 32/47%

más caro que en Cofidis y el hipotecario a par.........


----------



## sirpask (17 Abr 2012)

¿Cual se está acercando más a un suelo... Iberdrola o telefónica?

Toi viendo las graficas y no veo nada en claro


----------



## Seren (17 Abr 2012)

Lo de de Argentina de escándalo. Estoy oyendo que no van a pagar lo que valen las acciones de YPF (8.000 millones de euros). Un robo en toda regla lo de esta señora, los trabajadores de la compañía y accionistas deberían reclamar al gobierno español algo duro contra éste pais.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

vmmp29 dijo:


> [/B]
> 
> mamaita, crédito personal 32/47%
> 
> más caro que en Cofidis y el hipotecario a par.........



En Brasil hay creditos al consumo del 50% que quizas pueda parecer alto, pero bajo si lo comparas con los 250% que pedian hace un lustro.

Por eso iria el Botin palla, vio el cielo abierto.


----------



## kalemania (17 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> ACS vende un 3% de Iberdrola con enormes minusvalias.....



Un 3.7% compradas a un promedio de 7,1 euros. A otro que le ha _visitao_ pandoro....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (17 Abr 2012)

Seren dijo:


> Lo de de Argentina de escándalo. Estoy oyendo que no van a pagar lo que valen las acciones de YPF (8.000 millones de euros). Un robo en toda regla lo de esta señora, los trabajadores de la compañía y accionistas deberían reclamar al gobierno español algo duro contra éste pais.



Es que si quisieran pagar lo que el mercado dictamina ahora, que eso ya sabemos que tiene mas trucos que una pelicual de chinos, hubieran lanzado una opa. Pero no, como no quieren pagar porque no tienen dinero, en esto son como nosotros, expropian y roban.

Señor que robo, llevatelos pronto.


----------



## Ajetreo (17 Abr 2012)

Alguien puede decirme a como ha cerrado intel? 
En la gráfica sale 29,3$ y en escrito 28,47. Todo en bkt


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2012)

hasta el floren vende las ibertrolillas


----------



## patilltoes (17 Abr 2012)

Mejor, a ver si dejan de hacer el mandril las dos empresas.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Por fundamentales pescanova esta a precios muy competitivos con un buen r/r.Bajo price to sales (0;3) y esta cotizando a menos de la mitad de su valor contable....¿Los expertos tecnicos como veis su grafico?


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hasta el floren vende las ibertrolillas



Por pura necesidad.Cogera aire y con el tiempo volvera al abordaje.


----------



## patilltoes (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por fundamentales pescanova esta a precios muy competitivos con un buen r/r.Bajo price to sales (0;3) y esta cotizando a menos de la mitad de su valor contable....¿Los expertos tecnicos como veis su grafico?



Yo estoy dentro a 23€. Por fundamentales me interesa, mucha deuda pero parece que los nuevos negocios y piscifactorias saldran adelante.

De a. tecnico ni guarra.


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Cual se está acercando más a un suelo... Iberdrola o telefónica?
> 
> Toi viendo las graficas y no veo nada en claro



Iberdrola esta mas en suelo.Mira el price to sales y price to book.A estos precios es mas competitivo ibe


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (17 Abr 2012)

kemao2 dijo:


> ACS vende un 3% de Iberdrola con enormes minusvalias.....



Y encima el Madrid palma...,mal dia pal tito floren.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (17 Abr 2012)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme a como ha cerrado intel?
> En la gráfica sale 29,3$ y en escrito 28,47. Todo en bkt





*28.47* 0.06(0.23%) 4:00PM EDT|After Hours: 27.65 0.82 (2.88%) 5:02PM EDT - Nasdaq Real Time Price

INTC: Summary for Intel Corporation- Yahoo! Finance


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Por fundamentales pescanova esta a precios muy competitivos con un buen r/r.Bajo price to sales (0;3) y esta cotizando a menos de la mitad de su valor contable....¿Los expertos tecnicos como veis su grafico?



Cuidado con Pescanova, sus caladeros en buena parte están en zona chunga ahora mismo..y en plan de AT, suele ser bastante cumplidora en chartismo y mira lo que hizo..


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro a 23€. Por fundamentales me interesa, mucha deuda pero parece que los nuevos negocios y piscifactorias saldran adelante.
> 
> De a. tecnico ni guarra.



Tambien tiene buena caja. Contablemente veo una buena gestion. ¿Janus sabes algo de pescanova?¿Claca como ves el grafico?


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cuidado con Pescanova, sus caladeros en buena parte están en zona chunga ahora mismo..y en plan de AT, suele ser bastante cumplidora en chartismo y mira lo que hizo..



¿Cual seria buen precio?¿19,40?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Yo, de fundamentales, sé lo justo (y eso que trabajo en un departamento de un banco donde se tratan riesgos, control presupuestario y tal, pero de fundamentales de bolsa, no he visto muchos informes, si algunos). A mi, creo que el gas (y con estas historias más) se está poniendo a huevo desde hace tiempo como próximo gran pepón (ya se comportaron muy bien desde hace un año y medio).


----------



## patilltoes (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Cual seria buen precio?¿19,40?



A 19 estaria cotizando por un multiplicador de 5 o asi. Que no digo que no se pueda ver, pero pareceria la leche.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿Cual seria buen precio?¿19,40?



ni idea, yo de precios objetivos no sé, y lo que anuncian las entidades españolas en sus "bancas de inversión" todavía menos (bueno, sí saben..). Yo creo que todo en la vida tiende a estar lejos de su precio justo, si no, no habría especulación. Viendo el gráfico, sé que va a por la zona de 22 €, luego habrá que estar al loro con ese nivel (si lo pierde, chungo chungo). El pescado congelado no es caro, en época de bonanza puedes comer calamares o merluza congelada como quién come pipas, pero a este paso, la peña comerá bocatas de embutido barato, pasta y arroz.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2012)

ANHQV ereh un fenómeno!

MAdrid palma pero y o llevo 2L de deutsche bier en el cuerpo y me da igua to

Espero que la semana pase sin pena ni gloria, ya que no puedo estar online. Eso si, he dejado dos órdenes de esas _imposibles_

Ale disfruten y a ejpecular a muerte que pandoro está entretenido con desatino floentino ::


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (17 Abr 2012)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ANHQV ereh un fenómeno!
> 
> MAdrid palma pero y o llevo 2L de deutsche bier en el cuerpo y me da igua to
> 
> ...



dije palmar bien :rolleye: (ha jugado como el culo, pero es un buen resultado. Fijaros en Coentrao, debió ser vendido en un triple techo de carajo en términos técnicos). Por cierto, la prensa deportiva no es acaso un medidor emocional del prejubilado comprador que se acerca al banco, o de un empresario con tiempo libre en su despacho para estar haciendo el mono en la bolsa?? yo prefiero leer a un cronista deportivo que a Hódar, me es más fiable. Con un 2-0 a favor del Bayer, podríamos haber visitado mañana o pasado los 7000 o menos..


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (18 Abr 2012)

concentrao es la peste.

El puto muriño este cagón. Cuendo ha sacado la alineación ya lo estaba viendo...alguna nos hace el tontolahaba este. 

Y respecto a la prensa deportiva, he de decir que me aburre. Solo leo el sport cuando palma el barsa, que se ponen muy sentimentales 

Ale, ganen pasta a espuertas mañana. Al término de la jornada les leo.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo, de fundamentales, sé lo justo (y eso que trabajo en un departamento de un banco donde se tratan riesgos, control presupuestario y tal, pero de fundamentales de bolsa, no he visto muchos informes, si algunos). A mi, creo que el gas (y con estas historias más) se está poniendo a huevo desde hace tiempo como próximo gran pepón (ya se comportaron muy bien desde hace un año y medio).



Yo apuesto a largo plazo por gasistas americanas, si alguien conoce alguna buena empresa usana dentro del sector yo me comprometo a echar una ojeada a sus cuentas.
No hablo de fundamentales de bolsa, hablo de valorar empresas al margen de su cotización, es valorar un negocio con perspectivas de largo plazo.
Ahora si mezclas un buen analisis fundamental con un buen técnico eso ya puede ser la bomba


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Bueno ahí va otro pinito técnico....
A la espera de ser corregido por los maestros 
¿Está a punto de tocar la parte baja del canal alcista no?


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Cuando venderá Jové su 5% de BBVA comprado a 17 pavos?



A estos precios nunca. Casi todo lo pago en efectivo, tiene independencia financiera, uso el apalancamiento financiero justo.Los intereses puede pagarlos de sobra con los dividendos.


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> ¿Cuando venderá Jové su 5% de BBVA comprado a 17 pavos?



Cuando se pongan en 18.

Alierta tiene a nivel personal, el 0,6% de las acciones de IAG (3 millones de euros). Compradas a 2,80 euros hace menos de 1 año. Pensaría que iban a ir para arriba.


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

estoy algo inquieto , hace un añito que me sali del mundo del ibex , vendi mi cartera , lo ultimo que tuve fue bbva y operaba a traves de bbva.

estoy pensando abrir cuenta con bbva y meter 1000 euretes a inditex , ya que no dispongo de mucha liquidez ahora mismo y mas que nada es por que veo que es un valor que a la larga va a ir para arriba. se que con 1000 euretes no son nada... que comisiones de compra me cobrara el broker?


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Hablando de Sacyr...aún recuerdo alguien que hace poco se marco un all-in made in peponian


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> estoy algo inquieto , hace un añito que me sali del mundo del ibex , vendi mi cartera , lo ultimo que tuve fue bbva y operaba a traves de bbva.
> 
> estoy pensando abrir cuenta con bbva y meter 1000 euretes a inditex , ya que no dispongo de mucha liquidez ahora mismo y mas que nada es por que veo que es un valor que a la larga va a ir para arriba. se que con 1000 euretes no son nada... que comisiones de compra me cobrara el broker?



Bbva no se que comisiones tendra pero santander es caro.Bbva te cobrara menos por acciones del propio banco pero para el resto de empresas sera caro.Es mejor renta 4,bankinter o ing.Inditex esta en maximos historicos,al margen que esta muy bien gestionada (no tiene deuda) pero no es normal que valga un 60% mas que iberdrola o el doble que bbva vendiendo 3 veces menos y por tanto declarando menos beneficios.Vale parecido que telefonica y tef vende 6 veces mas y gana 3 veces mas.Via dividendos obtendras una rentabilidad inferior que la de un deposito.Creo que hay mejores chollos hoy en dia


----------



## Diegol07 (18 Abr 2012)

Argentina pagara entre 5000k u 5500k si Repsol se mantiene calladita.
Si España y Repsol se ponen chulos (no digo que no estan en su derecho) Argentina
pagara entre 2000k y 3000k, (dibujos contables de perdidas durante estos años y descuento a Repsol por incumplimiento de contratos).
Si les sirve algo para las acciones bienvenido sea.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Diegol07 dijo:


> Argentina pagara entre 5000k u 5500k si Repsol se mantiene calladita.
> Si España y Repsol se ponen chulos (no digo que no estan en su derecho) Argentina
> pagara entre 2000k y 3000k, (dibujos contables de perdidas durante estos años y descuento a Repsol por incumplimiento de contratos).
> Si les sirve algo para las acciones bienvenido sea.



Dolares o euros?


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Bbva no se que comisiones tendra pero santander es caro.Bbva te cobrara menos por acciones del propio banco pero para el resto de empresas sera caro.Es mejor renta 4,bankinter o ing.Inditex esta en maximos historicos,al margen que esta muy bien gestionada (no tiene deuda) pero no es normal que valga un 60% mas que iberdrola o el doble que bbva vendiendo 3 veces menos y por tanto declarando menos beneficios.Vale parecido que telefonica y tef vende 6 veces mas y gana 3 veces mas.Via dividendos obtendras una rentabilidad inferior que la de un deposito.Creo que hay mejores chollos hoy en dia



para meter solo 1.000 euretes , que otra accion me recomiendas??


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo apuesto a largo plazo *por gasistas americanas*, si alguien conoce alguna buena empresa usana dentro del sector yo me comprometo a echar una ojeada a sus cuentas.
> No hablo de fundamentales de bolsa, hablo de valorar empresas al margen de su cotización, es valorar un negocio con perspectivas de largo plazo.
> Ahora si mezclas un buen analisis fundamental con un buen técnico eso ya puede ser la bomba



Se refiere a gasista de distribución (ejemplo sempra energy) , o de extracción y procesado (ejemplo EQT Corporation, Devon Energy (esta también petroleo))?


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> para meter solo 1.000 euretes , que otra accion me recomiendas??



Yo llevo Bbva(capitaliza por 27000) e iberdrola (cotiza por 24000mill) y las dos con dividendos del 7%-8%. Pescanova no lo esta haciendo mal, entre 19-22 podria ser una buena compra.nh esta por los suelos (deberia valer cerca del doble)...tb tienes depositos al 4%.Si te gusta inditex analiza bien la entrada, es una empresa gestionada de una forma excepcional pero no hay que olvidarse que ya vale mas de 40000 mill ( volkswagen vale unos 27000 y bmw unos 10000 mill).A mi las que mas me gustan a nivel contable son cocacola y sap.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Se refiere a gasista de distribución (ejemplo sempra energy) , o de extracción y procesado (ejemplo EQT Corporation, Devon Energy (esta también petroleo))?



A priori distribuidoras, aunque si tenemos todas mejor.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A priori distribuidoras, aunque si tenemos todas mejor.



Todos han subido ya mucho desde hace un par de años. 
Pero bueno voy colocando:

Empiezo por las de mayor peso en el S&P500
S&P 500 Map Heatmap


Ver apartado gas utilities del mapa de calor, para distribuidoras
Para el resto tienes en apartado oil & gas 

Esta creo que la tienen mal colocada porque es extractora:
eqt corporation
Resultados:
EQT Corporation - Annual Reports
Algo más de info:
Stock Quote EQT

Resto:
AGL resources
Resultados:
AGL Resources - About Us - Annual Reports
Algo más de info:
Stock Quote GAS

ONEOK Inc.
Resultados:
Annual Reports - ONEOK
Algo más de info:
Stock Quote OKE

Sempra energy:
http://www.sempra.com/pdf/financial-reports/2011-annualreport.pdf
Algo más de info:
Stock Quote SRE


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Se refiere a gasista de distribución (ejemplo sempra energy) , o de extracción y procesado (ejemplo EQT Corporation, Devon Energy (esta también petroleo))?



sempra habria que haberla comprado por debajo de 45$...price to sales y price to book inferior a 1.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> sempra habria que haberla comprado por debajo de 45$...price to sales y price to book inferior a 1.



Si esta con ello y luego indagar más por empresas fijando factores, yo suelo usar el buscador propio, es de lo mejor:

Por ejemplo, con P/S y P/B inferiores a 1 estan:
Stock Screener - Overview low low


----------



## 5megas (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo llevo Bbva(capitaliza por 27000) e iberdrola (cotiza por 24000mill) y las dos con dividendos del 7%-8%. Pescanova no lo esta haciendo mal, entre 19-22 podria ser una buena compra.nh esta por los suelos (deberia valer cerca del doble)...tb tienes depositos al 4%.Si te gusta inditex analiza bien la entrada, es una empresa gestionada de una forma excepcional pero no hay que olvidarse que ya vale mas de 40000 mill ( volkswagen vale unos 27000 y bmw unos 10000 mill).A mi las que mas me gustan a nivel contable son cocacola y sap.



habia pensado apple , pero ya sabes el refran de cuando al frutero hable de bolsa , vendelo todo!!! , he leido en varios sitios que apple llegara la accion a 1000 $ , pronto repartira dividendos.

que tal las comisiones de renta 4 para comprar en el mercado americano? 

me da miedo comprar fuera del ibex , mas que nada porque en el ibex puedes estar mas o menos al dia , pero fuera del mercado español , estar al dia es casi imposible... o tienes informacion de primera mano o mejor no meterse... y ya ves.. para 1000 euros no merece la pena.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si esta con ello y luego indagar más por empresas fijando factores, yo suelo usar el buscador propio, es de lo mejor:
> 
> Por ejemplo, con P/S y P/B inferiores a 1 estan:
> Stock Screener - Overview low low



Ratios ...margen bruto superior al 40%, cuanto mayor mejor,price to sales inferior a 0,75.price to book inferior a 1.incrementos constantes en sus ventas.per por debajo de 10.roe superior al 15%-20%.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

5megas dijo:


> habia pensado apple , pero ya sabes el refran de cuando al frutero hable de bolsa , vendelo todo!!! , he leido en varios sitios que apple llegara la accion a 1000 $ , pronto repartira dividendos.
> 
> que tal las comisiones de renta 4 para comprar en el mercado americano?
> 
> me da miedo comprar fuera del ibex , mas que nada porque en el ibex puedes estar mas o menos al dia , pero fuera del mercado español , estar al dia es casi imposible... o tienes informacion de primera mano o mejor no meterse... y ya ves.. para 1000 euros no merece la pena.



Apple el dia menos pensado va a dar un buen susto, es una buena empresa pero esta muy burbujeada (la que mas).Yo soy de la teoria que es mejor comprar barato. Apple capitaliza por 500000 mill de dolares. Me gusta mas cocacola que vale 160000 mill y al menos tengo la certeza que nadie les hara la competencia.No se que tal estara renta 4 para eeuu, yo opero con ing y aunque no es un broker caro estaba mirando para cambiarme ya que r4 es mas barato y competitivo. Para invertir 1000 eu no te interesaria mas invertir en indices?en ing tienes fondos de inversion sobre el ibex,eurostoxx y sp500 y no cobran por compra ni venta asi que puedes hacer 100 o 200 entradas a diferentes precios asegurandote un buen precio medio de entrada.


----------



## faraico (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Yo llevo Bbva(capitaliza por 27000) e iberdrola (cotiza por 24000mill) y las dos con dividendos del 7%-8%. Pescanova no lo esta haciendo mal, entre 19-22 podria ser una buena compra.nh esta por los suelos (deberia valer cerca del doble)...tb tienes depositos al 4%.Si te gusta inditex analiza bien la entrada, es una empresa gestionada de una forma excepcional pero no hay que olvidarse que ya vale mas de 40000 mill ( *volkswagen vale unos 27000 y bmw unos 10000 mil*l).A mi las que mas me gustan a nivel contable son cocacola y sap.



:8:

A qué se refiere, ponzi?? Valor en libros?? Porque si es al valor de cotización....distan bastante las cifras que se anuncian...por ejemplo en invertia, hablan de bmw en 45M y VW en 53M8:


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Si esta con ello y luego indagar más por empresas fijando factores, yo suelo usar el buscador propio, es de lo mejor:
> 
> Por ejemplo, con P/S y P/B inferiores a 1 estan:
> Stock Screener - Overview low low



Esta mejor que la de google....esa plataforma me recuerda....


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

faraico dijo:


> :8:
> 
> A qué se refiere, ponzi?? Valor en libros?? Porque si es al valor de cotización....distan bastante las cifras que se anuncian...por ejemplo en invertia, hablan de bmw en 45M y VW en 53M8:



Tienes razón.Estaba conectado desde el móvil y he tirado de memoria para comparar con inditex y me equivocado, el dax no es un mercado que mire demasiado. Pongo los datos actualizados

Volkwagen 57900 mill

VOLKSWAGEN AG-PFD (VOW3:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek

BMW 44000 mill

BAYERISCHE MOTOREN WERKE AG (BMW:Xetra): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## Hank Scorpio (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Esta mejor que la de google....esa plataforma me recuerda....



Ahora me he quedado con la duda de a que le recuerda....


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Ahora me he quedado con la duda de a que le recuerda....



Tengo un amigo que esta realizando un proyecto parecido. Al ver su página me acordado. 
Por cierto buen trabajo


----------



## Diegol07 (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Dolares o euros?



Perdon, una error grande no poner el tipo de divisa.

Hablaba en USD.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Que dije el domingo? eh, que dije el domingo? si entre muchas tonterias, dije algo sobre el BCE.

Pues...

El 'ok' de Alemania al BCE para intervenir abiertamente en el mercado es inminente - Cotizalia.com

La pena que a diferencia de ustedes ninguna de estos siyalodeciayo es por mi gran intelignecia. Me voy a poner a ello inmediatamente...................despues de verano.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

a los guanos dias 

aunque podemos estar pepones fijense en el eurodolar que no quiere subir mucho y en el vix que tampoco baja lo que tendria que bajar ienso:

edito el vix a bajado una mielda :8:


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Los 3,5 de iberdrola ya estan aqui,ya han llegado.............................






ACS anuncia la venta de un 3,69% de Iberdrola

ACS anuncia la venta de un 3,69% de Iberdrola | Intereconomía | 760038


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los 3,5 de iberdrola ya estan aqui,ya han llegado.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guanos dias.

¿Esto obliga a ACS a reconocer las perdidas por las minusvalias de Iberdrola? Cuando compro las acciones valian más del doble ¿No? ::::

¿Es esto la venta de las joyas de la abuela que decia el gran PPCC?


----------



## Muttley (18 Abr 2012)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Cuidado con Pescanova, sus caladeros en buena parte están en zona chunga ahora mismo..y en plan de AT, suele ser bastante cumplidora en chartismo y mira lo que hizo..



La verdad es que la distribución geográfica caladeros es lo que menos importa ahora mismo, es mucho más importante los precios al por mayor que se consiguen, especialmente en España. Es decir, el pescado se pesca...pero la venta a distribuidores es a precio de risa. No hace falta hacer un máster en finanzas pero si vemos que el rape está a 8 leuros el kilo, pvp en el CI cuando hace no tanto tiempo de 25 no bajaba...mal asunto. Las buenas noticias para Pescanova que la distingue de otras empresas pesqueras es su diversificación comercial mundial (compra pescado en Australia y lo vende en USA). La pesca extractiva está de capa caida, (bajos precios de venta, altos precios en combustibles) pero las piscifactorias están en auge y lo estarán mucho más. Aquí es donde la empresa se doctora. Importantísimo posicionamiento mundial en la cria del langostino en centroamérica, en el rodaballo en Portugal y en el salmón en Chile.

Ojo con pescanova y su filial argentina. Si a la Mrs K le sale bien la jugada de YPF y escucha a los sindicato de pesca (poderosos e incendiarios)...no es de extrañar sorpresas desagradables.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los 3,5 de iberdrola ya estan aqui,ya han llegado.............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pero no lo venderan al mercado ¿no?, No veremos una candela roja del tamaño del Empire state Building..


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Planillos...

Ibex 35
Últ:7.351,70
Var (% / Ptos):-0,29 %/ -21,60

IBE y ACS, suspendidas...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Abr 2012)

700M€ para el tito Floren...

Buenos dias... 

Edito: De minusvalias, of course


----------



## FranR (18 Abr 2012)

Pepón esta llamando a la puerta...o me lo estoy imaginando? 7.305 (c)


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

A los buenos días!

Yo el día de hoy lo veo bajista pero antes hay que hacer un máximo diario por la zona de 2316-2318 del Stoxx, de ahí deberíamos irnos bastante abajo, como mínimo a la zona de 2289-2286.

Los leoncios de momento están vendiendo (me refiero al Stoxx también) pero por lo bajini están algo compradores.

Luego paso a recoger mi owned


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo el día de hoy lo veo bajista pero antes hay que hacer un máximo diario por la zona de 2316-2318 del Stoxx, de ahí deberíamos irnos bastante abajo, como mínimo a la zona de 2289-2286.
> 
> ...



Hasta cuanto caera Sacyr?????
ya el precio es casi ridiculo
caera por debajo de 1 euro??


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Pues yo lo veo que en unos días los largos se van a poner más que interesantes. Vamos, que nos lo van a quitar de las manos. 

Todavía estoy por imaginar hasta que punto caeremos para luego reiniciar el brutal rebote alcista


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hasta cuanto caera Sacyr?????
> ya el precio es casi ridiculo
> caera por debajo de 1 euro??



Probablemente caerá hasta su precio de liquidación, una vez que se largó zpedo y expropiaron a Repsol no hay cristo que pueda aguantar semejante cadáver.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> Probablemente caerá hasta su precio de liquidación, una vez que se largó zpedo y expropian a Repsol ya no hay cristo que pueda aguantar semejante cadáver.



*No habrá suelo para los malditos*


----------



## Alberto_Haro (18 Abr 2012)

Qué suelo imposible de atravesar pensáis que tiene el ibex? ::


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Abr 2012)

Alberto_Haro dijo:


> Qué suelo imposible de atravesar pensáis que tiene el ibex? ::



0, no es imposible, pero altamente improbable ::

Ahora en serio, entiendo que los 3.000 puntos son un suelo total aún en el peor de los casos (si en ese caso sigue existiendo la bolsa y demás...)


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> 0, no es imposible, pero altamente improbable ::



Dale tiempo a Sacyr, dale tiempo.::

Como del Rivero se ponga a la faena, verás.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

ACS coloca el 3,69% de Iberdrola 3,62 euros por acción 
Ayer cerró a 3,901 euros 


:vomito:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Crecen los rumores sobre un iPad Mini - Vandal.net


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Mandada orden de compra de IBE de 2500 acc a 3.56
Generoso a la par de elegante que es uno


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Acs -3.63%
ibe 3,6710 -5,90%.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

q rojo esta hoy el ibex........ los demas esperando a ver si USA rompe el 1392 o retrocede y nosotros buscando petroleo....... 

hasta q empiecen a las 12 los futuros usa a estar mas vivos..... minutos musicales  (en este hay gatetes :: )

[YOUTUBE]kTzRFZI_Fl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Abr 2012)

Desde el job. Deberíamos irnos a los 7200-7180 sin problemas después de activar un doble techo.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

hasta el jueves o viernes que es vencimiento , mejor mantenerse al margen , yalodecia el jran MV :Aplauso:


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Ya llega,ya llega ibe a 3,5
si no es para hoy sera para la semana que viene,por si acaso
he puesto la orden de compra para todo el mes


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya llega,ya llega ibe a 3,5
> si no es para hoy sera para la semana que viene,por si acaso
> he puesto la orden de compra para todo el mes



pero vas a seguir piramidando :8:

el precio de la colocacion es practicamente un techo ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Abr 2012)

Largo en Ibe 3.634... nos vemos en la JGA, creo que las pondré a nombre de mi hijo... ::

Edito: Poca carga...


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 Abr 2012)

Buenos días,

Hacendado por el acierto de sus pronósticos de IBE a 3,5€ 

El yat* fondeado esperando a SAN en 4€y TEF a 9,5€


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pero vas a seguir piramidando :8:
> 
> el precio de la colocacion es practicamente un techo ienso:



Las solte en 4,475 con 120 € de perdidas pollo
las comprare a 3,56 en estos dias
Las ACS me hicieron perder 880€ las cagarrutas esas y las volvere a coger a 15 para mi coleccion de valores cagarros( las solte a 18.3)


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Las solte en 4,475 con 120 € de perdidas pollo
> las comprare a 3,56 en estos dias
> Las ACS me hicieron perder 880€ las cagarrutas esas y las volvere a coger a 15 para mi coleccion de valores cagarros( las solte a 18.3)



el ibex es bajista a medio plazo , lo mismo te va a ocurrir , porque creo que vas pensando en el largo plazo y no la soltaras si se produce un rebote que solo seria para caer mucho mas ienso:

es un consejo de compañero , lo veo venir :ouch:


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Vaya empresas tenemos, señor... Vaya empresas...


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Ahora toca esperar a telef a 9 y San a 3,8


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Es evidente que Iberdrola volverá a estar en 4,8 euros en algún momento. El tema es lo que habría que aguantar en contra. Yo para adentro ya.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es evidente que Iberdrola volverá a estar en 4,8 euros en algún momento. El tema es lo que habría que aguantar en contra. Yo para adentro ya.



A lo que tenemos que tener cuidado es a la bayoneta de Bertok... ::


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es evidente que Iberdrola volverá a estar en 4,8 euros en algún momento. El tema es lo que habría que aguantar en contra. Yo para adentro ya.



Aun le queda bajar algo,no te precipites con mucha carga
que te entusiasmas enseguida como con las gamesas y luego sales escaldado


----------



## jayco (18 Abr 2012)

Al contrario de lo que pueda parece, el inversor de Iberdrola esta hoy bastante mas tranquilo que ayer. Florentino solo queria la empresa para hacer desinvertir y hacer caja. Con mucha suerte a bajado tanto el precio que es ahora mismo uno de los valores mas apetecibles del IBEX.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Al IBEX para que le ha mirado un tuerto.

Los valores que más ponderan son:
-Los bancos: En el centro del huracán por su exposición a la deuda.
-Telefónica: En caida libre desde que los fondos han decidido ir saliendo porque el atractivo para ellos de largo plazo (dividendo) ha sido puesto en cuestión. Ven a la compañía como una utility y si no hay dividendo asegurado y en cash ... se van.
-Repsol: Tira de gracia quitándola el futuro como extractor de petróleo.
-Iberdrola: Desplomándose.

Señores, es la tormenta perfecta a nivel individual de cada uno de los valores que ponderan el índice. Peor es difícil en el corto plazo salvo que el SP se desplome. Se puede estar constituyendo una buena opción de corto plazo porque además se suma que los valores venían de bajar cifras muy elevadas. Piensen que cerca de los suelos en cuando se producen los grandes desplomes para infundir miedo y que aparezca mucho papel a la venta .... que será recogido por las manos grandes que buscan hacer cartera sin subir los precios.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aun le queda bajar algo,no te precipites con mucha carga
> que te entusiasmas enseguida como con las gamesas y luego sales escaldado



Al precio que se están poniendo, vamos a poder oparlos con lo que cuesta llenar un carrito de Mercadona.

La noticia más que Iberdrola, es cómo estará tito Floren porque a este señor no le gusta perder mi media peseta.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Abr 2012)

AQNHQV gracias, muchas gracias, por el chivatazo de Abertis.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al precio que se están poniendo, vamos a poder oparlos con lo que cuesta llenar un carrito de Mercadona.
> 
> La noticia más que Iberdrola, es cómo estará tito Floren porque a este señor no le gusta perder mi media peseta.



Ahora estan entrando muchos a comprar ibe pero con stop loss ajustados,los barreran para hacer caja
cuidadin ,cuidadin


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

el ibex aun tiene tiempo para bajar un poco mas 

de todas maneras, independientemente de lo q pase cuando los mercados gusanos abran, vaya trampa hicieron ayer............ casi todo el q entro ayer en bolsa al ver el martillo .... hoy se esta llevando una patada en los 00


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Señores rapido montemos un hedge fund, rapido tenemos que levantar los suficiente para opar ibe, me pido la torre de bilbao.


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Abr 2012)

A mi me da igual todo, yo siempre juego a largo................a largo plazo digo.::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Puag, que mal está el ibex

Ayer cerrando por encima de los 7300 y ahora arrastrándose. Es mejor, sinceramente, estar apartado de semejante mierdo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2012)

mis IAG estan aguantando como unas campeonas.....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> AQNHQV gracias, muchas gracias, por el chivatazo de Abertis.



De nada hombre, aquí, como las mujeres (trabajando y viendo mis alarmas en bolsa como avisan de aquí y de allá), la actividad profética es divertida :Baile::rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 Abr 2012)

pregunta hipotética:
cuanto se necesita para hacer un hedge fund? si nos unieramos todos los del foro, a cuanto se llegaría? serviría para algo????
que porcentaje se necesita para mover una acción? un 20% de la capitalización bursatil de ese dia?


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Amigos, aunque no es mi estilo de inversión (paso de fundamentales y valoraciones contables) creo que se están configurando unas oportunidades muy buenas en algunos valores .... a lo que se suma la extrema caída que vienen acumulando. Estamos hablando de valores con los resultados más o menos asegurados porque se mueven en entornos regulados y forman parte de la Casta que reparte el pastel. Siempre saldrán beneficiados de cualquier decisión que se diga.
Evidentemente nadie asegura cuando se producirá el giro y ese riesgo conlleva soportar minusvalías LATENTES (no definitivas).


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Han visto el bote de Antena 3TV superando el nivel de 4,20 que le tenía aplatanado?.
Sorprende que a pesar del desplome de hoy en el IBEX, este valor no se sume al mismo.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, aunque no es mi estilo de inversión (paso de fundamentales y valoraciones contables) creo que se están configurando unas oportunidades muy buenas en algunos valores .... a lo que se suma la extrema caída que vienen acumulando. Estamos hablando de valores con los resultados más o menos asegurados porque se mueven en entornos regulados y forman parte de la Casta que reparte el pastel. Siempre saldrán beneficiados de cualquier decisión que se diga.
> Evidentemente nadie asegura cuando se producirá el giro y ese riesgo conlleva soportar minusvalías LATENTES (no definitivas).



ienso: nombres, "queremos de saber"ienso:


----------



## Zetaperro (18 Abr 2012)

A visitar las catacumbas


----------



## Condor (18 Abr 2012)

Zetaperro dijo:


> A visitar las catacumbas



Ya sabes que en las catacumbas se prohíbe tocar, solo ver.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Algo ha pasado con BME en unos minutos, en breve nos enteraremos de la noticia...


----------



## pollastre (18 Abr 2012)

Alberto_Haro dijo:


> Qué suelo imposible de atravesar pensáis que tiene el ibex? ::




Le presento al primo de Pandoro, que visita a los que creen en suelos y techos _imposibles _en bolsa:








Bien, seriamente ahora  Su pregunta es incorrecta, pero además es muy peligrosa, porque puede llevar a una actitud igualmente peligrosa: la de los dogmas de fe en bolsa, según los cuales un valor _no puede_ [sic] pasar de 'X' precio, o _no puede_ [sic] caer por debajo del suelo 'Y'.

Antesala de la quiebra personal, créame.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Al precio que se están poniendo, vamos a poder oparlos con lo que cuesta llenar un carrito de Mercadona.
> 
> La noticia más que Iberdrola, es cómo estará tito Floren porque a este señor no le gusta perder mi media peseta.



Lo único que hace falta es que Galán empiece a hacer publicidad de Iberdrola en las camisetas de los árbitros de la liga. 

Yo creo que con eso a Floper le da ya el jamacuco definitivo. 

Por cierto, con un -7% en Iberdrola, ACS ha podido hacerse un Froilán de esos que están de moda ahora, ¿no?


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ienso: nombres, "queremos de saber"ienso:



Por ejemplo Iberdrola.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Amigos, aunque no es mi estilo de inversión (paso de fundamentales y valoraciones contables) creo que se están configurando unas oportunidades muy buenas en algunos valores .... a lo que se suma la extrema caída que vienen acumulando. Estamos hablando de valores con los resultados más o menos asegurados porque se mueven en entornos regulados y forman parte de la Casta que reparte el pastel. Siempre saldrán beneficiados de cualquier decisión que se diga.
> Evidentemente nadie asegura cuando se producirá el giro y ese riesgo conlleva soportar minusvalías LATENTES (no definitivas).



pero no tenga prisa por comprar , el ibex casi seguro se va a los 5300 en un plazo de alrededor de 3 meses ahi si compraria cualquier blue chip 


sino son los 5300 sera un nivel mas bajo pero blue chip comprada en 5300 siempre dara beneficio


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Condor dijo:


> Ya sabes que en las catacumbas se prohíbe tocar, solo ver.



En los suelos y techos es cuando se produce una volatilidad muy extrema porque están los que la generan para poder entrar a saco sin subir los precios y están los que venden asustados.
Este no tiene por qué ser ese momento, o sí! ........... we will watch on the next chapter.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Algo ha pasado con BME en unos minutos, en breve nos enteraremos de la noticia...



Joder con la diadema. Yo quería entrar en el entorno de los 17,30, pero ahora me da jindama.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Joder con la diadema. Yo quería entrar en el entorno de los 17,30, pero ahora me da jindama.




Pues se le va a escapar el tren, en 17,20 podía rebotar, pero esta bajada tan pronunciada ha de ser una venta de un paquete fuerte, y creo que hoy volverá a tirar para arriba desde los 17,35. 

O no...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Dicho y hecho... Ya ha recuperado casi un punto en pocos minutos... Lo que he tardado en ver su post.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Por ejemplo Iberdrola.



gracias

a BKT y BME no les ve futuro tb?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Buenas.

Con más miedo que verguenza dentro de IBE en 3.62. SL en 3,5:. Objetivo: morir con las botas puestas.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

ACS e Iberdrola cotizan ya en mínimos de los últimos 8 años - elEconomista.es

Eso de comprar y regalarsela a las nietos...a lo que te descuides la empresa ha desaparecido.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> gracias
> 
> a BKT y BME no les ve futuro tb?



Bankinter lleva una caida brutal y en algún momento subirá para aliviar la sobreventa. A mí me parece buena oportunidad ahora con stop loss en 3,18.
Me parece que está intentando formar una figura de vuelta. La media móvil exponencial de 50 en horas es una buena guía.

Fíjate que de momento los mínimos del IBEX han aguantado a pesar de Repsol e Iberdrola. Haberlos vuelto a sondear puede ser positivo y si se pone a subir, es una posible señal de un cierto rebote consistente. El SP es quien manda, no olvidar.


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ACS e Iberdrola cotizan ya en mínimos de los últimos 8 años - elEconomista.es
> 
> Eso de comprar y regalarsela a las nietos...a lo que te descuides la empresa ha desaparecido.



Iberdrola es de energía, y la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma. 

(Mis Iberdrolas originariamente fueron Hidroeléctricas así que imagínese...)


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Gráfico semanal del IBEX.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Iberdrola es de energía, y la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma.
> 
> (Mis Iberdrolas originariamente fueron Hidroeléctricas así que imagínese...)



Sin que sirva de preceden respecto a mi defensa de algún activo, todos valen para lo que valen .....

.... decir que Iberdrola no es Sacyr. Tiene por detrás un negocio sostenible.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Es evidente que Iberdrola volverá a estar en 4,8 euros en algún momento. El tema es lo que habría que aguantar en contra. Yo para adentro ya.



Troleado por iberdrola y aun sigo casi en pie....Vaya tortazo me ha dado floren hoy, al final voy a terminar cogidiendo tirria al real madrid (al margen de ver casi exclusivamente partidos de champion)


----------



## TenienteDan (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Fíjate que de momento los mínimos del IBEX han aguantado a pesar de Repsol e Iberdrola. Haberlos vuelto a sondear puede ser positivo y si se pone a subir, es una posible señal de un cierto rebote consistente. El SP es quien manda, no olvidar.



Esperemos que el SP peponee, si no nos llevan por debajo de los 7000.

Ahora como el SP peponee, como dices, ayer el Ibex subio mucho aun bajando Repsol y Sacyr un mucho, y hoy esta en los minimos de ayer con Iberdrola bajando mucho tb, por lo menos a 7500 podríamos llegar.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Iberdrola es de energía, y la energía ni se crea ni se destruye, solo se transforma.
> 
> (Mis Iberdrolas originariamente fueron Hidroeléctricas así que imagínese...)



y en todo ese proceso de fusiones,split y dividendos....Cuentenos ¿Como le queda el saldo global?


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> Troleado por iberdrola y aun sigo casi en pie....Vaya tortazo me ha dado floren hoy, al final voy a terminar cogidiendo tirria al real madrid (al margen de ver casi exclusivamente partidos de champion)



Cuantas acc tienes?


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cuantas acc tienes?



1500 ...con un precio medio de 4,85 (hice 2 entradas y recibi acciones por el dividendo)...Tenia otros dos tiros 4,1 y 3,7,que al final no utilice al ver la velocidad de la caida


----------



## The Hellion (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> y en todo ese proceso de fusiones,split y dividendos....Cuentenos ¿Como le queda el saldo global?



Pues como podrá imaginarse, NPI. 

Es uno de los motivos por los que las IBEs seguirán conmigo toda la vida, supongo. Si se me ocurre venderlas no sabría por dónde empezar para liquidar los impuestos. Las heredé cuando era un crío, y desde entonces andan por ahí. 

En alguna junta deberían darme un chubasquero de luxe o algo así.


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues como podrá imaginarse, NPI.
> 
> Es uno de los motivos por los que las IBEs seguirán conmigo toda la vida, supongo. Si se me ocurre venderlas no sabría por dónde empezar para liquidar los impuestos. Las heredé cuando era un crío, y desde entonces andan por ahí.
> 
> En alguna junta deberían darme un chubasquero de luxe o algo así.



Tu saldo de forma global deberia ser mas alto...En los dividendos que has elegido acciones o dinero?


----------



## VOTIN (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> 1500 ...con un precio medio de 4,85 (hice 2 entradas y recibi acciones por el dividendo)...Tenia otros dos tiros 4,1 y 3,7,que al final no utilice al ver la velocidad de la caida



Te toca esperar


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te toca esperar



Parece increible...Repsol e ibe casi van a la par.Una cae un 7% y al dia siguiente por envidia la otra va y le sigue....Lo que me da rabia es que entre tb en bbva (5,85) quedandome con menos liquidez.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Abr 2012)

Alguien ve a Repsol tocando los 14,xx en corto plazo (de aquí al viernes), es por ver el futuro de mis cortitos.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Hellion, ha tenido en la punta de los dedos el mínimo de BME en los próximos meses!!


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues como podrá imaginarse, NPI.
> 
> Es uno de los motivos por los que las IBEs seguirán conmigo toda la vida, supongo. Si se me ocurre venderlas no sabría por dónde empezar para liquidar los impuestos. Las heredé cuando era un crío, y desde entonces andan por ahí.
> 
> En alguna junta deberían darme un chubasquero de luxe o algo así.



Mejor paraguas...que tienen mucho éxito en este país

Fitur 2007, o gratis sempre vende - YouTube


----------



## Ajetreo (18 Abr 2012)

The Hellion dijo:


> Joder con la diadema. Yo quería entrar en el entorno de los 17,30, pero ahora me da jindama.



Quítense las malditas diademas. Aún no se han dado cuenta de que además de feas son GAFES


----------



## mataresfacil (18 Abr 2012)

Pero que chicharro que es el IBEX, ni una empresa se salva.


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

Ale he comprado IBE, No he podido resistirme :_(((

se lo de coger el cuchillo cuando esta cayendo sorry


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Abr 2012)

Lo del Churribex es brutal, esto es un guano contínuo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

Chavales...esto se hunde.

Ibex 35
Últ:7.155,80 
Var (% / Ptos):-2,95 %/ -217,50


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Pero que chicharro que es el IBEX, ni una empresa se salva.



El dinero desde luego no está ahí


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

En esa zona, iremos por debajo del dax, y ahi ya, el mundo sera otro.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

En próximos días va a haber un subidón del cagarse, si el guarribex no se lo anota el panorama ya si que es negro, negro como pandoro.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

*Paso a saludar.* ::

En el culibex la pata bajista sigue siendo demoledora y los rebotes, sorprendentemente o no, débiles.

Lo hemos dicho unas cuantas veces: estamos viviendo una tendencia excepcional.

Prudencia, no coger el cuchillo que cae, no precipitarse, trend is your friend .... y tal. Todavía no ha llegado el momento.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Alguien ve a Repsol tocando los 14,xx en corto plazo (de aquí al viernes), es por ver el futuro de mis cortitos.



Respsol a 12 pavos puede tener un pase ...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (18 Abr 2012)

Las cosas van tomando forma y pesimismos y cataclismos aparte, esto tiene que recuperarse de alguna forma. Entre otras cosas porque si no lo hace dará igual ya todo.

De entre los objetivos FCC/Ferrovial, e OHL/TRE

con cuales se quedarían ustedes para apostar a medio plazo?

Y dentro de la energia IBE/GAS/REE ?

Aceros? MST / Acerinox ?


En definitiva, se trata de apuntar al mejor, al que tenga mas posibilidades de recuperación.

Por una cuestion de prudencia dejo el sector financiero a un lado. Quien falta y quien sobra en esto?

Tonuel, a tí no te pregunto


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A lo que tenemos que tener cuidado es a la bayoneta de Bertok... ::



Recogeré vuestros cadáveres en el ascenso de la colina de las plusvis ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

En mi estancia en la zona cero, ¿necesitare de algo parecido a lo que sale en el avatar del sr.Bertok? ¿donde se compran?

Un 3% de caida, dejamos la lucha y los ingleses atacan con la navy. Tenemos el consuelo que hoy aqui haremos la siesta, y ellos no.


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

Weidmann: el trabajo del BCE no es arreglar los problemas de España - elEconomista.es


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Recogeré vuestros cadáveres en el ascenso de la colina de las plusvis ::



me esta acojonando señol bertok :


----------



## tatur (18 Abr 2012)

Señores,llevamos semanas hablando sobre que pronto llegara el big guano del que tanto hemos hablado y no nos hemos dado cuenta de que a lo mejor ya ha llegado.


----------



## vettonio (18 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En mi estancia en la zona cero, ¿necesitare de algo parecido a lo que sale en el avatar del sr.Bertok? ¿donde se compran?
> 
> Un 3% de caida, dejamos la lucha y los ingleses atacan con la navy. Tenemos el consuelo que hoy aqui haremos la siesta, y ellos no.




Ellos paran a las 17 pm para tomar el té.
Ver "Asterix en Britania".


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> me esta acojonando señol bertok :



Mercado primario bajista en fase de aceptación.

Cada vez queda menos aunque todavía queda un trecho.

Preparen los bazookas, los que tengan liquidez y cojones.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Weidmann: el trabajo del BCE no es arreglar los problemas de España - elEconomista.es




Pues como no se arregle España, ya me dirá quién va a arreglar los del BCE...


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> *Paso a saludar.* ::
> 
> En el culibex la pata bajista sigue siendo demoledora y los rebotes, sorprendentemente o no, débiles.
> 
> ...




En eso estamos...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

tatur dijo:


> Señores,llevamos semanas hablando sobre que pronto llegara el big guano del que tanto hemos hablado y no nos hemos dado cuenta de que a lo mejor ya ha llegado.



El Ibex a punton de perder los 7.000 ya es un guano considerable...


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

bertok dijo:


> Mercado primario bajista en fase de aceptación.
> 
> Cada vez queda menos aunque todavía queda un trecho.
> 
> Preparen los bazookas, los que tengan liquidez y cojones.



acuerdese de recoger el cadaver de humilde MV :

ya fuera de bromas espero reboton en el 6700 si esto sigue asi , para iniciar un guano de los buenos con caidas diarias brutales :baba:


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Abr 2012)

Se me acumulan los cortos abiertos:
Eur/Usd
Repsol
Ibex
Abertis (Lo cerraré en breve si no se mueve un poco más)
Iberdrola

¿Cuales irían cerrando?


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> acuerdese de recoger el cadaver de humilde MV :
> 
> ya fuera de bromas espero reboton en el 6700 si esto sigue asi , para iniciar un guano de los buenos con caidas diarias brutales :baba:



Como escenario probable no me parece descabellado.

Pero hay que seguir al mercado día a día con el bazooka preparado. Pasará una generación en que volvamos a ver algo parecido 8:


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se me acumulan los cortos abiertos:
> Eur/Usd
> Repsol
> Ibex
> ...



De momento NINGUNO. ::


----------



## AssGaper (18 Abr 2012)

Adriangtir dijo:


> Se me acumulan los cortos abiertos:
> Eur/Usd
> Repsol
> Ibex
> ...



Pon un stop profit movil y a tomarse un cubata a alguna terraza.:Baile:


----------



## Arminio_borrado (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Bankinter lleva una caida brutal y en algún momento subirá para aliviar la sobreventa. A mí me parece buena oportunidad ahora con stop loss en 3,18.
> Me parece que está intentando formar una figura de vuelta. La media móvil exponencial de 50 en horas es una buena guía.



Te voy a reportar por entrar en mi cerebro, extraer mis pensamientos y poner aquí en el hilo mi operación .


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Yo el día de hoy lo veo bajista pero antes hay que hacer un máximo diario por la zona de 2316-2318 del Stoxx, de ahí deberíamos irnos bastante abajo, como mínimo a la zona de 2289-2286.
> 
> ...



Pues al final no me gano un 'siyalodecíayo!' pero tampoco me gano el owned, me han dejado a medias, aunque la planificación de la jornada ha sido apropiada.


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

IBEX, las mismas líneas de estos días:







En ningún momento se ha salido de la estructura bajista de corto plazo, de hecho ni siquiera ha podido con el canal. 

A corto plazo ningún gesto especialmente significativo, aunque empiezan a rotarse los mínimos en los valores y esto es bueno de cara a lograr un suelo temporal. Lo malo es que a medio plazo eso significa más caídas al ir activándose poco a poco nuevos objetivos bajistas. Nada que no se supiera o estuviera comentado ya en este foro.


----------



## Adriangtir (18 Abr 2012)

AssGaper dijo:


> Pon un stop profit movil y a tomarse un cubata a alguna terraza.:Baile:



Ese ya ta protegiendo todas las posiciones.

Pero en Abertis no me gustaría dejarlo y luego (a partir de las 14.30) tendré difícil operar. No quisiera que me levantasen vía gap parte de mis pluvis (duramente conseguidas leyendo sus comentarios XD )


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

Una pregunta "sencilla" para los gurus: ¿ACS tenía tanta necesidad de liquidez como para asumir esas monstruosas minusvalías o quizá hay "algo más" detras de esa venta? ienso:


----------



## Ciudadano Pepe (18 Abr 2012)

¿Está relacionado este bajón del IBEX con el hecho de que Abril sea un mes en el que el estado tiene que colocar mucha deuda?

Si es así, cuando se supere este momento crítico (y creo que se superará), el IBEX lo debería de notar ¿no? La prensa económica dice que mañana es un día con una subasta clave, no estoy seguro de cómo de clave es.

Con vistas a la recuperación, ¿que valores os parecen los más apropiados?, se puede pensar en el sector financiero como más riesgoso, pero si no suben los bancos, el IBEX no subirá. Ya veremos qué pasa.

Saludos.


----------



## tarrito (18 Abr 2012)

hoigan! esto es demigrante!

en el contrato de la cuota mensual del hilo del Ibex, se especifica; 
"Aparición estelar (2 veces mínimo) del Sr.. Tonuel, los días de Güano"

me han engañaoo!??

::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Necesitamos a valientes en 34 valores. Bankia y Sacyr estan condenadas, no merecen ni nuestros respetos.

Si a las 17:00 horas paran para hacer el te y el sandwich en ese momento atacaremos, como españoles como somos, por la espalda y sin avisar, como si llevaramos la hoja de despido de algun currela un viernes tarde.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> Una pregunta "sencilla" para los gurus: ¿ACS tenía tanta necesidad de liquidez como para asumir esas monstruosas minusvalías o quizá hay "algo más" detras de esa venta? ienso:




Dos posibles respuestas, en caso de que Vd. sea accionista: 

a- Sí, la tenía. Lo cual dictamina que ACS está muuuuuuy tocada.
b- No, no la tenía. Lo cual indica que creen que el Ibex va a bajar aun bastante más.

Ya me dice cual le gusta más...


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Necesitamos a valientes en 34 valores. Bankia y Sacyr estan condenadas, no merecen ni nuestros respetos.
> 
> Si a las 17:00 horas paran para hacer el te y el sandwich en ese momento atacaremos, como españoles como somos, por la espalda y sin avisar, como si llevaramos la hoja de despido de algun currela un viernes tarde.




Me quedo dos, GAS y BME.


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

largo BBVA 5,19 :Baile:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (18 Abr 2012)

En serio, aparte de que si sube o baja o tal...entre Argentian, el Rey, el Madrid...¿Como esto que está pasando no puede ser portada en nigún periodico nacional?


----------



## pollastre (18 Abr 2012)

Señol Chinazo, yo acabo de cerrar el día, pero sepa que mi espada está a disposición de Ud. 

Cierto que ya hace muchos años de lo mío con el Full Contact, pero hoyga, dicen que quien tuvo retuvo.

Si le place, me hago cargo de la sección de guerra electrónica, ya sabe, en la retaguardia y tal con los cacharricos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Necesitamos a valientes en 34 valores. Bankia y Sacyr estan condenadas, no merecen ni nuestros respetos.
> 
> Si a las 17:00 horas paran para hacer el te y el sandwich en ese momento atacaremos, como españoles como somos, por la espalda y sin avisar, como si llevaramos la hoja de despido de algun currela un viernes tarde.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

todos_mienten dijo:


> Una pregunta "sencilla" para los gurus: ¿ACS tenía tanta necesidad de liquidez como para asumir esas monstruosas minusvalías o quizá hay "algo más" detras de esa venta? ienso:



ACS esta muy mal, y pronto sera noticia por alguna cosa mas. Tiene tantos frentes abiertos, que ni un ejercito de correlegionarios banqueros puede sostenerla ya por mas tiempo. Le ha llegado la hora. Pubrecita.



Ciudadano Pepe dijo:


> ¿Está relacionado este bajón del IBEX con el hecho de que Abril sea un mes en el que el estado tiene que colocar mucha deuda?
> 
> Si es así, cuando se supere este momento crítico (y creo que se superará), el IBEX lo debería de notar ¿no? La prensa económica dice que mañana es un día con una subasta clave, no estoy seguro de cómo de clave es.
> 
> ...



Las emisiones de deuda en Expaña se concetran en abril y octubre porque es cuando les entra mas dinero al estado, nada mas. 

Mañana hay subasta de 10 años, y ya sabemos como andamos.
Si no sabe consulte a un asesor financiero que le diga que sabe.


----------



## pollastre (18 Abr 2012)

Atención, posible suelo intra para el día de hoy tocado en 6740. Hay opción de un swing largo sobre siguiente toque si no se desmorona demasiado.


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

ghkghk dijo:


> Dos posibles respuestas, en caso de que Vd. sea accionista:
> 
> a- Sí, la tenía. Lo cual dictamina que ACS está muuuuuuy tocada.
> b- No, no la tenía. Lo cual indica que creen que el Ibex va a bajar aun bastante más.
> ...



No, no soy accionista, pensaba entrar pero ya me quedan muchas dudas. Por aquello de que "a largo, siempre se gana" y tal ::

No veo que, de momento, nadie se atreva a meter de nuevo en la jaula a pandoro ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Bien bien reclutamos a los valientes, al sr.Bertok lo damos por perdido. Con la sola presencia del honorable GHKGHK y la tinologia del sr.P ganamos facil. 

A las 17:00 horas contra los ingleses, esos americanos blancos y con acento raro.


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

pollastre dijo:


> Señol Chinazo, yo acabo de cerrar el día, pero sepa que mi espada está a disposición de Ud.
> 
> Cierto que ya hace muchos años de lo mío con el Full Contact, pero hoyga, dicen que quien tuvo retuvo.
> 
> Si le place, me hago cargo de la sección de guerra electrónica, ya sabe, en la retaguardia y tal con los cacharricos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



¿cuantos servers harían falta para analizar neuralmente los 34 valores del Ibex? ¿se podría optimizar para que los que menos se muevan se concentren todos en un mismo servidor aunque el tiempo de cálculo fuera más alto y así optimizamos? ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

Y tan largo que va a ser, como que lo estamos montando nosotros. 



pollastre dijo:


> Atención, posible suelo intra para el día de hoy tocado en 6740. Hay opción de un swing largo sobre siguiente toque si no se desmorona demasiado.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Necesitamos a valientes en 34 valores. Bankia y Sacyr estan condenadas, no merecen ni nuestros respetos.
> 
> Si a las 17:00 horas paran para hacer el te y el sandwich en ese momento atacaremos, como españoles como somos, por la espalda y sin avisar, como si llevaramos la hoja de despido de algun currela un viernes tarde.



cuantas copas lleva a estas horas de la mañana? :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

marditohs comprad , que es ejpaña coño :


----------



## Tio Masclet (18 Abr 2012)

Buenas, tengo a *PANDORO* pegado a mis espaldas desde hace un tiempo.
Ya no se trata de una visita, su presencia se ha convertido en asentamiento.
Además, nadie me había contado que, cuando se queda a vivir contigo, va a gastos pagados.
Cuando ya me estaba acostumbrando a él, llama a dos de sus amigos: el de Repsol y el de Iberdrola, y aquí los tengo, no me dejan hacer nada, sólo me permiten lo que tiene que ver con su atención y engorde.
Espero que algún día se cansen (por el aburrimento) y vayan a visitar otros hogares.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> cuantas copas lleva a estas horas de la mañana? :cook:



Las suficientes para ponerme largo en el ibex y en 34 de sus valores.


----------



## Mulder (18 Abr 2012)

Pues yo aun le daría un margen de 4 pipos más abajo al Stoxx desde el mínimo actual en 2263 para el rebote.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Las suficientes para ponerme largo en el ibex y en 34 de sus valores.



madre de dios.......... para eso debe beber usted por barriles en vez de por pintas........ :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (18 Abr 2012)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> En serio, aparte de que si sube o baja o tal...entre Argentian, el Rey, el Madrid...¿Como esto que está pasando no puede ser portada en nigún periodico nacional?



Porque en un país quebrado e indigno como España que el Churribex baje un 3 ó 4% ha dejado de ser noticia, por desgracia.


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

SACYR:







En el suelo del canal, de momento sólo eso. Mantiene ese segundo bajista que le podría dar problemas hasta los 0,666.


----------



## pollastre (18 Abr 2012)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿cuantos servers harían falta para analizar neuralmente los 34 valores del Ibex? ¿se podría optimizar para que los que menos se muevan se concentren todos en un mismo servidor aunque el tiempo de cálculo fuera más alto y así optimizamos? ::



estooo.... tendría que hacer algunos cálculos... :o

A ver... si vamos a tratar los 34 valores por separado, con sus timeframes, gráficas, y todo el aparejo... considerando que el módulo neural entrena un símbolo en unas 12-14 horas actualmente...

Pues el setup inicial, 34 x 14 = unos 20 días de cálculo con un sólo servidor de entrenamiento :ouch:

Y para el seguimiento a tiempo real... yo no concentraría más de 5 símbolos en un mismo servidor... así que una pequeña granja de 7 servers para el backend... uno más para backup... otro para balanceo y servicios comunes a la granja... digamos, 9 servidores de producción.

9 pro + 1 training = 10 servers como mínimo para atacar a tiempo real 34 símbolos. 

Podemos usar menos servers de producción si estamos dispuestos a sacrificar tiempo de reacción en milisegundos (DT, duty cycle). Esencialmente, podríamos meter los 34 símbolos en un único servidor si queremos ser ratas-HVEI35 y ahorrar costes. 

Rondaríamos un DT inaceptable para HFT, pero podría servir para algo más modesto.

Total, en dos servidores te lo puedo dejar, paisa, paisa, más barato que eso ya no puedo paaayo ::


----------



## VLADELUI (18 Abr 2012)

Tic tac, tic tac,.........engrasando bazooka...tic tac,

Pero cuando el cuchillo termine de caer.......

Idea de hacer cartera con valores con diviendos entre 5-10 % y como si fuera un plazo fijo a 3 años. 40k (si llega lo que falta) me quedaría con la liquidez de la liquidez, esa que no se mete ni aunque haya gangas, que luego no hay cash para el super. ¿En 3 años habrá un momento mejor no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (18 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> madre de dios.......... para eso debe beber usted por barriles en vez de por pintas........ :XX:



No se decirle, yo cuando veo a mi mujer atractiva se que ha llegado la hora de dejar de beber.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No se decirle, yo cuando veo a mi mujer atractiva se que ha llegado la hora de dejar de beber.



jajajajajajajjaja ahora debe parecerle adriana lima ::

a ver si el sr. P tiene razon, pq como el DAX ceda, el ibex hoy acaba en 7000 clavados

edito [YOUTUBE]joVUEtcr3uE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

A tenor de las circunstancias ...cambio de avatar


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

Como IBE termine el día por debajo de esos 3,62, vaya carita que se les va a quedar a los "inversiores cualificados" ::


----------



## Pepitoria (18 Abr 2012)

ponzi dijo:


> A tenor de las circunstancias ...*cambio de avatar*









Esto te traera consecuencias


----------



## VLADELUI (18 Abr 2012)

Estas caídas son demoledoras. ¿precios para que entren los chinos a comprar empresas del Ibex?


----------



## wetpiñata (18 Abr 2012)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenas, tengo a *PANDORO* pegado a mis espaldas desde hace un tiempo.
> Ya no se trata de una visita, su presencia se ha convertido en asentamiento.
> Además, nadie me había contado que, cuando se queda a vivir contigo, va a gastos pagados.
> Cuando ya me estaba acostumbrando a él, llama a dos de sus amigos: el de Repsol y el de Iberdrola, y aquí los tengo, no me dejan hacer nada, sólo me permiten lo que tiene que ver con su atención y engorde.
> Espero que algún día se cansen (por el aburrimento) y vayan a visitar otros hogares.



Pues su única esperanza ya es la abuela Vencimientos...


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


>



Objetivo bajista alcanzado.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (18 Abr 2012)

Y yo que creo que esta es una de esas jornadas que al final termina remontando considerablemente ... saco ticket para el owned y tal pero tengo ese deja vu


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

janus, en BKT era el stop loss a 3.18 o esperar a esa cifra para comprar? 

se q dijiste el SP, pero tal y como esta hoy la cosa..... mejor esperar y q termine de caer el cuchillo


----------



## muertoviviente (18 Abr 2012)

vamos BBVA hijoeputa sube cabron :Baile:


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Objetivo bajista alcanzado.



Claca, hay mucho miedo en el ambiente ..... ideal para que en algún momento exista cualquier excusa y darlo la vuelta violentamente. Estar por ver cuándo sucede pero está a huevo para que así sea.
Han barrido largos, cortos y todo lo que se menea. Lo tienen limpio.


----------



## Janus (18 Abr 2012)

pipoapipo dijo:


> janus, en BKT era el stop loss a 3.18 o esperar a esa cifra para comprar?
> 
> se q dijiste el SP, pero tal y como esta hoy la cosa..... mejor esperar y q termine de caer el cuchillo



Esa cifra está por debajo del último mínimo. Sera el stop de salida si has entrado. Si pierde los 3,20 es mejor estar fuera y ver.


----------



## Claca (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Claca, hay mucho miedo en el ambiente ..... ideal para que en algún momento exista cualquier excusa y darlo la vuelta violentamente. Estar por ver cuándo sucede pero está a huevo para que así sea.
> Han barrido largos, cortos y todo lo que se menea. Lo tienen limpio.



Sí, así es, pero de momento sigue sin poder con la estructura bajista de corto plazo, que hoy tenía la oportunidad de confirmar el giro y no lo ha hecho. 

Esta volatilidad no es mala, como ya he repetido los techos y los suelos se construyen con volatilidad, debe ser así, pero todavía no se puede asegurar que no quede algo más de caída, y este algo es lo que precisamente muchos no se pueden permitir.


----------



## pipoapipo (18 Abr 2012)

Janus dijo:


> Esa cifra está por debajo del último mínimo. Sera el stop de salida si has entrado. Si pierde los 3,20 es mejor estar fuera y ver.



no entro la orden al final, la tenia puesta desde media mañana y unos centimos por encima del 3.32 q fue una zona de batalla estos dias y fue ponerla y bajo como q no hubiera un mañana......

volvemos a estar en la zona q dijo sr P.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos BBVA hijoeputa sube cabron :Baile:




Ya que los mimos no funcionan, como cuando hablo yo bien de BME, y los avatares mitológicos menos... creo que la suya no es mala táctica.


----------



## todos_mienten (18 Abr 2012)

Lo que creo que sí esta claro es que de aquí a los vencimientos del viernes, si algo va a haber es volatilidad.

Mejor esperar a ver como queda toda esta carnicería.


----------



## ghkghk (18 Abr 2012)

Señores, antes de que nos riña Calópez...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-no-sacyr-tu-no-tu-a-0-666e.html#post6177656 

Mi primer hilo del Ibex!!


----------



## sirpask (18 Abr 2012)

¿Veis a un gobierno PPero prohibiendo los cortos?


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (18 Abr 2012)

el nuevo hilo no pasa de la pagina 1.

¿algun alma remunerada puede hacer algo al respecto?


----------



## LCIRPM (18 Abr 2012)

Claca dijo:


> Objetivo bajista alcanzado.



Voy calentando las manos para los aplausos (esperando, como buen Pepón, que acierte)


----------



## ponzi (18 Abr 2012)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> El siguiente vto del IBEX, cotiza por debajo de 7000, a 200 puntos del DAX.
> 
> Nos estamos ajustando para ser COMPETITIVOS.











Negrofuturo dijo:


> Da la sensación de al IBEX se le va a terminar el "cargador" sin rebotar; que esto va a llegar a mínimos sin *Invitados* bajistas, y cargado de cazagangas, ¿no?.
> 
> ¿Cómo lo ve Ud.?



Hay nuevo hilo


----------



## calopez (18 Abr 2012)

Cierro y continuamos en
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...oteando-suelo-no-sacyr-tu-no-tu-a-0-666e.html


----------

